#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-05
<BROS> Привет! Для чего в Winetrix нужно приложение Gecko?
<sig_wall> в винде есть ocx-элемент оторажающий html, а вайне его заменяет аналогичный на основе gecko
<BROS> т.е. это нужно для работы в среде Цшту,
<sig_wall> проги вендовые часто используют
<BROS> wine
<sig_wall> ну да
<Bemep1> смотря для чего используешь вино
<BROS> понятно. а если прога в wine вылетает - это уже приговор или возможно что-то с ней сделать?
<sig_wall> правда обычно проще поставить пакет типа wine1.3-gecko или типа того.
<DDDD> âñåì ïðèâåò! ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà â ñåðâåðíîé âåðñèè Ubuntu åñòü ãðàôè÷åñêèé âèä
<DDDD> ?
<ubuntuhelp> DDDD! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SAPetrovich> inkvizitor68sl: привет, не занят
<AndIrc__> меня слышно?)
<The_MEk> нет, тебя даже не видно
<The_MEk> :)
<The_MEk> только прочитать можно то, что ты тут пишешь
<DDDD> всем привет! подскажите пожалуйста в серверной версии Ubuntu есть графический вид?
<AndIrc__> нету
<AndIrc__> он там теоретически и не нужен)
<skai> сервер с гуями...прям победитель специальной олимпиады
<aleksei`> всем ку
<skai> ку
<baronos_na_plyaj> ppc kak na androide rus sdelat?
<DarthGrey> какая клава?
<Silver23> Добрый день подскажите для OpenVPN нужно как минимум 3 компьютера?
<DarthGrey> не понял)
<DarthGrey> на одном сервер
<DarthGrey> на втором клиент
<DarthGrey> 3й что делать будет?
<Silver23> сервер - клиент?
<overmind88|wrk> перехватывать пакеты, видимо :)
<DarthGrey> ну разве что для этого
<Silver23> у меня просто получилось клиент1 и сервер на одном компьютере и клиент2 удалённо - это не правильно
<DarthGrey> да пусть так будет
<DarthGrey> не вижу проблемы
<DarthGrey> сертификат в черный клиенту 1
<DarthGrey> вы мне лучше скажите, задача, установить убунту сервер, сервер на колокейшн стоит, ехать туда лень, как установить удаленно?)
<Silver23> клиент1 я указал адрес для подключения 127.0.0.1 а клиенту2 sil.dns.org
<Silver23> просто клиент1 и сервер на убунту, а клиент2 на ХР - они друг друга пингуют и всё - больше ничего добиться не могу - как увидеть сетевое окружение хотя бы - маршруты добавил route
<Silver23> может причина в том что сервер и клиент на одном компьютере?
<Silver23> Скажите PPTP сервер и OpenVPN сервер между собой могу конфликтовать?
 * DarthGrey is away: Away
<inkvizitor68sl> DarthGrey: KVM в руки и фпиред
<inkvizitor68sl> DarthGrey: а если поставил на колос сервер без ipmi - ССЗБ.
<DarthGrey> inkvizitor68sl : обойдусь шапкой, анаконда умеет и без ipmi
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ды. а загрузишь ты анаконду телепатически?
<DarthGrey> груб загрузит
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта и дебиан тоже умеют ставиться по ssh, если ядру параметры передать и сеть завести =)
<DarthGrey> апишник назначит
<inkvizitor68sl> а.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну см. выше
<DarthGrey> и прокинет мне vnc сессию
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще есть депингвинятор
<inkvizitor68sl> а из него можно без проблем ставить деб
<DarthGrey> inkvizitor68sl : http://gnu.su/news.php?extend.968
<DarthGrey> без проблем, предполагал что для дебиан что-то придумали типа этого
<Auzzik> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> kernel /vmlinuz_remote lang=en_US keymap=us \
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже самое жеж
<DarthGrey> ага, только умеет он это?
<inkvizitor68sl> умеет
<DarthGrey> там анаконда, она умеет
<inkvizitor68sl> и убунта умеет
<DarthGrey> ну вот инфы я не нашел внятной
<inkvizitor68sl> что значит только анаконда?
<inkvizitor68sl> любой линупс так умеет
<DarthGrey> я сказал только анаконда?
<DarthGrey> надо виртуалбокс запустить
<DarthGrey> и узнать умеет ли
<inkvizitor68sl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH
<DarthGrey> читал
<inkvizitor68sl> с дебианом ровно так же
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.sgvulcan.com/installing-debian-using-only-ssh/ или вот так
<inkvizitor68sl> инсталлеры одинаковые
<DarthGrey> проще съездить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> установка даты и времени, иконка замка для изменения настроек неактивна. кто знает чего не хватает?
<jlewka> всем привет
<beznface> Как я могу поделить HOME ???
<beznface> можно ли вообще?
<MagicLover> тут есть оператор?
<MagicLover> А то мой IP 3G мегафона забанен.
<MagicLover> Из дома не могу заходить.
<skai> MagicLover: /join #freenode
<skai> MagicLover: там говоришь can i get cloaked?
<skai> через некоторое время тебя эти проблемы перестанут касаться
<MagicLover> Это разве не на канале?
<MagicLover> Спасибо.
<MagicLover> Щас.
<MagicLover> Может uncloaked?
<skai> неа
<skai> именно так как я сказал
<MagicLover> Это же #ubuntu-ru?
<Wormad>  beznface home div zero?
<jlewka> подскажите, как, добавить ключи для запуска gdm(хотя не уверен)
<jlewka> смысл в том, что, мне нужно, для удаленного подключения к Иксам, добавить ключи -ac
<sig_wall> jlewka: а после логина нельзя сделать xhost +удаленныйхост ?
<jlewka> все равно не разрешает
<jlewka> даже если делаю xhost +
<sig_wall> если не разрешавет даже если делаешь xhost +, скорее всего tcp выключен с помощью -nolisten tcp
<jlewka> нет
<jlewka> если делаю xinit -- :1 -ac
<jlewka> и пытаюсь подключиться запущенному рабочему столу, то все ок
<sig_wall> jlewka: посмотри в ps ax, с какими параметрами Xorg запускается из gdm. если с -nolisten tcp, то значит в этом дело
<jlewka> sig_wall, root      1510  0.2  1.0  46260 34656 tty7     Ss+  Sep02  11:08 /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-OPKf6j/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<jlewka>  оно?
<jlewka> и откуда убирать этот ключ?
<jlewka> из /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<sig_wall> по идее можно в gdmsetup'е включить remote login просто :)
<jlewka> gdm.schemas поправил
<jlewka> щас посмотрю что из этого выйдет)
<sig_wall> O_o
<jlewka> sig_wall, помогло, спасибо)
<Alagos> Кто то знает канал java русский?
<deimosmaker> гента рулит убунту аасмоап
<Alagos> deimosmaker: Что там гента рулит?
<jlewka> Гена?
<Lulz> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<jlewka> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<jlewka> !ls/mc/man/fdisk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ls/mc/man/fdisk'
<Lulz> !search [ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> Found: bot, ubotu, help
<deimosmaker> прямые руки плюс  моск равно гента
<deimosmaker> Фф
<jlewka> у слесарей тоже руки прямые, значит они гентушники?)
<skai> @kban --user deimosmaker
<chapt> о, красноглазики вылезли
<skai> @voice chapt
 * chapt  забился в угол и посыпал голову пеплом
<jlewka> хы)
<Lulz_> ребят а как создать комнату на этом сервере?
<only_you> Lulz_: ./join #твоя_комната
<only_you> без .
<Lulz_> REGISTER <#Lulzweb>
<Lulz_> ./msg nickserv register help
<only_you> без .
<Lulz_> )))
<chelaxe1> qu
<MagicLover> тут заметил, что почта в evolution теперь хранится не в ~/.evolution
<MagicLover> А где она хранится? Гугл молчит. :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> MagicLover:  ~/.config/evolution ?
<MagicLover> Ща гляну
<MagicLover> Не.
<MagicLover> У меня там под гиг почты.
<MagicLover> Даже пробовал анализатором дисков найти.
<MagicLover> Там только конфигурация.
<MagicLover> Вот не знаю как теперь сохранять свою почту. Раньше в ~/.evolution всё лежало и я это и сохранял.
<User560[web]> установил Ubuntu совместно с виндой при загрузке не выходит диалоговое окно выбора ОС а грузится винда что делать
<sharikoff[m]> груб надо было ставить в мбр
<User560[web]> это что такое и как исправить я просто пенрвый раз решил попробовать
<sharikoff[m]> читай интернет и пробуй
<sharikoff[m]> понятия надо было сначала изучить
<User560[web]> спасибо за исчерпувающий ответ исправить то можно
<sharikoff[m]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<MagicLover> Он поставил скорее всего не второй системой
<MagicLover> А как программу винды.
<MagicLover> Верно?
<MagicLover> sharikoff может ты знаешь, где хранит свои файлы evolution? Раньше были в ~/.evolution, а теперь нету.
<MagicLover> Не знаю как сохранять почту в автомате.
<sharikoff[m]> я пользуюсь танднрберд
<sharikoff[m]> еволюшн это оутлук
<sharikoff[m]> а оутлук это форточки
<sharikoff[m]> =)
<[Raiden]> User560[web]: Тебе надо с лайва переустановить груб в мбр первого винта
<[Raiden]> с которого в биосе загрузка выбрана
<[Raiden]> User560[web]: http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<[Raiden]> либ опоменять приоритеты хдд, если так вышло что груб уже в мбр, но н адругм винте
<User560[web]> установщик установил груб на флешку с которой я устанавливал систему
<yuka86> А кто мешает выставить в приоритетах грузиться с флешки?
<sharikoff[m]> а те надо было на жесткий если без влешки
<sharikoff[m]> yuka86: иногда мешает старый биос =)
<[Raiden]> User560[web]: тогда ты можешь загрузить линукс загрузившись с флэшки
<[Raiden]> я так раньше делал, только с дискетой.
<User560[web]> да могу
<[Raiden]> ну вот, а потом читай убунтологию. и то что бот выдал
<User560[web]> но могу я его на жесткий запихать
<yuka86> А сама убунта на флешке или на жестком диске?
<User560[web]> на жестком
<[Raiden]> да, если с той убунты которую ты поставил, то sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> или любое другое устройство вместо sda
<[Raiden]> если с лайва - читай убунтологию
<User560[web]> что такое sda
<[Raiden]> обычно это первый диск в системе
<User560[web]> как на него выдти
<[Raiden]> какой можно по разделам узнать например sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<yuka86> Если хочется наглядно посмотреть - то в администрировании "дисковая утилита"
<[Raiden]> Я вроде всё рассказал и линки дал. Дальше сам. Если это всё сложно - переставь линукс
<User560[web]> гружусь  с флешки и копирую с нее груб на жесткий да
<yuka86> Примерно так. Только надо будет посмотреть, как называется этот жесткий. Может быть sda, может быть - hda.
<User560[web]> в чем отличие
<[Raiden]> в убунте будет s
<User560[web]> спасибо попробую
<[Raiden]> Не получится у него. Он уже собрался что-то копировать вместо того что бы линки прочесть
<[Raiden]> хотя может и к лучшему. Хождение по граблям тоже необходимо )
<[Raiden]> мог бы 3 раза прочитать, 1 раз попробовать. Сча будет парить мозг, пробовать какой-нить бред. И потом всетаки придется почитать
<[Raiden]> :)
<yuka86> Ничего. Глядишь разберется. И польза выйдет :)
<skai> MagicLover: погугли рпо волшебное словосочетание couchdb
<MagicLover> Эм. Это про апач. При чём тут эволюшн?
<skai> MagicLover: погугли про couchdb и про ubuntu
<gim_> Как перейти на новую строчку в паскале? В си например это выглядело бы как "text \n text", в паскале есть \n ?
<novex> в пасе есть writeln
<novex> либо можно вывести символы с кодами 10 и 13
<novex> которые переводут на следующую строку
<gim_> Да, но вопрос именно в том чтобы не писать несколько раз writeln
<[Raiden]> наверное какой-то один. Два символа перевода строки это уже офтопик )
<[Raiden]> ну в смысле в никсах 1 символ используется, а не как в винде.
<novex> там один символ строку переводит (13 - enter), а второй курсор в начало строки ставит
<novex> да в разных системах по разному
<novex> в маке тоже один
<novex> ну ось не уточнялась
<[Raiden]> ну тык мак на ядре мач + обвязка от бсд. Он даже более юникс чем линукс
<novex> в общем виде можно писать примерно так Write(#10,#13,'Введите число ');
<ubuntar> как поймать запрос GET чтобы было видно,что за строка шлётся,а то там всё в кучу сваливается и как будто зашифровано,но я помню чем-то открывал файл куда это всё пишется и было видно данные..
<novex> пример для dos/windows
<ubuntar> у меня прога формирует запрос,и нужно поглядеть,что шлётся
<ubuntar> блин! забыл сказать что юзал tcpdump,а то какой-то поток сознания получился
<[Raiden]> вирешарк может надо
<[Raiden]> это вроде снифера
<ubuntar> [Raiden] ну вроде тспдамп тоже должен всё это уметь.
<ubuntar> а,кажись просто когда я его пользовал,забыл про опцию -A и -d
<[Raiden]> возможно, я не его не видел
<ubuntar> [Raiden] спасибо
<xJericho> Всем привет
<dmay> xJericho: xnj ckjvfk&
<dmay> xJericho: что сломал?
<xJericho> ни чего не ломал :) просто поздоровался с норм парнями :)
<dmay> так и запишем - пришёл флудить и засорять канал бессмысленными и бесполезными сообщениями.
<xJericho> окак! и что теперь пожелание здоровья счетается за флуд? :)
<dmay> теперь всё считается. и всё записывается.
<xJericho> Ужс какой, значит буду сидеть и помалкивать, пока что нито не сломаю
<xJericho> о! есть вопрос. подскажите команду в терминал чтобы удалить ФФ
<dmay> apt-get remove firef<TAB>
<dmay> а центр приложений тебе на что дан?
<xJericho> я его там не нашел ни поиском ни в ручную, обновил по подсказке :) а он мне 7 бета поставил вместо 6 стабилного
<[Raiden]> не все подсказки одинаково полезны
<[Raiden]> ты видимо ппа с бетами подключил или дейлибилды
<xJericho> а он все равно не помогла, требует права суперпользователя ))) а я нуб )
<ubuntar> блин,до меня только дошло что можно пользоваться табом в вичате :)))
<[Raiden]> xJericho: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<[Raiden]> и потом из источников ппа стоит удалить
<[Raiden]> наверное
<ubuntar> xJericho каждый нуб может стать суперпользователем :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> sudo -i и уже не нуб, а админ локалхоста
<[Raiden]> :)
<xJericho> я буду стараться )
<ubuntar> ну и как вообще ощущения от фф 6 или 7 ? нормально хоть?
<ubuntar> я на 3.6 сижу
<dmay> последний адекватный был 2.7. протом того... всё покатилось в ну вы поняли
<ubuntar> мде.. ну каждый проект который развивается обречён .
<dmay> вопрос только кто дольше проживет )
<xJericho> ну я 6 пользовался в окнах, впечатления такие что кроме интерфейса ниче не изменилось
<gim_> Да нет, по-моему он нормально развивается
<ubuntar> xJericho ну он хотя бы удобнее стал? настроек много?
<dmay> ubuntar: настройки не нужны же
<dmay> программы должны работать как надо сразу из коробки
<ubuntar> dmay: ну для меня качество софта,если у него есть гуй-прежде всего наличие настроек.. смысл делать гуй тогда,уж лучше консоль
<xJericho> главное аддоны нужные есть и работают а настроек больше имхо не стало вроде все также как и было
<ubuntar> главное-чтобы их не стало меньше
<xJericho> эт точно
<dmay> ubuntar: ты странный человек... для большинства качеством софта, почему то, являются такие странные штуки как способность выполнять свои задачи, удобство и надежност :/
<dmay> ь
<ubuntar> раньше я пользовался icq но с переходом на версию 6 (вроде это тогда случилось) настройки исчезли,и я ушёл с icq )
<xJericho> а еще задалбал скрипт который при нажатии на ссыль открывает вторую ФФ на сайте рекламы или еще где ( а запретить это нечем
<ubuntar> xJericho: вот я как раз об этом-чтобы не было ситуации: жри,что дают
<dmay> xJericho: внезапно, noscript? oO
<ubuntar> xJericho: да,кстати,noscript + AdBlock решают 95 процентов проблем
<dmay> ubuntar: 98
<xJericho> ubuntar все случилось когда аську майл.ру выкупил... имхо тоже самое сейчас происходит и со скайпом
<xJericho> dmay носкрипт не помогает и в адблоке тоже нет запрета второго окна
<ubuntar> xJericho: найдутся другие.
<skai> кто нить уде поиграл в тетрис с физической моделью?
<|Clay|> Вечер добрый- помогите пожалуста- не поднимается IPSEc тонель
<dmay> skai: я вчера коробки с кафельной плиткой грузил
<dmay> skai: да иди ты XX XXXXXX со своим тетрисом с физической моделью!
<skai> dmay: немного не то:)
<dmay> @_@
<skai> dmay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNa7tNFB7c4 на посмотри и успокойся:)
<dmay> что лучше -
<dmay> купить новую видюху за 5тр, которая умеет ри монитора,
<dmay> либо попробовать найти моельку которая уже хз сколько не производится, зато сумеет SLI с имеющейся видюхой,
<dmay> либо вообще тупо воткнуть какой-то артефакт мамонта на 64МБ?
<skai> dmay: ебей и местные форумы - и ты найдешь вторую как у тебя для сли
<dmay> skai: я изнеженное быдло, мне леееееееень ^_^'
<skai> а ты побори лень
<skai> а то всю жизнь гручиком работать будешь:)
<[Raiden]> лучше две новые не ниже мидла в sli очевидно же
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> [Raiden]: и ещё три моника прикупить, ога :3
<[Raiden]> а что у тебя сча?
<dmay> счас два, и ещё один стоит без дела
<[Raiden]> если что-то не от нвидии или старее чем гф8ххх , то советую все же новую 550ti например
<dmay> GeForce 9600 GT - старее?
<[Raiden]> новее
<dmay> я серъёзно спрашиваю, я в этом ни бум-бум
<andrey_> hahaha
<andrey_> у меня 9400 GT
<dmay> andrey_: лузиир, у тебя цифирька меньше :Р
<andrey_> ей уже примерно 5 лет
<dmay> в смысле "да я пять лет назад был крут как хз что"? ;)
<andrey_> ага
<andrey_> а щас у меня на буке мощнее :D
<dmay> а кого е^Wволнует, что было пять лет назад?
<andrey_> тебя
<andrey_> ты же не разбираешься в моделях
<skai> сечас телефон мощнее, чем компы лет пять назад
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6704984
<skai> и вообще для некрофилов вот тред
<dmay> andrey_: я не разбираюсь, но меня это не волнует ;)
<dmay> 187972K used ощи
<andrey_> о да, найди мне телефон с мощностью как q6600
<dmay> skai: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=asus+geforce+9600+gt на ебее чего-то НЕТ О_О
<skai> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=9600gt&_sacat=See-All-Categories
<skai> от 40 баксов
<skai> есть и за 12
<dmay> о, шамана однака
<skai> есть за 9
<[Raiden]> ка кбыстро летит время. У меня гф8600
<dmay> хотя не-а, не асус жо!
<andrey_> аха за 12 с доставкой по сша
<skai> dmay: неа.там рпосто у многих не указан производитель
<skai> dmay: ищите и обрящете
<andrey_> прибавь к этим 12 полтишок за шипито
<skai> и эио ты еще казанские форумы не грепал
<dmay> нет в этой деревне адекватных форумов!
<skai> dmay: ложь и провокация
<dmay> skai: науди в гугле любой, посиди на нем хотя бы месяц, а потом мне рассказывай :/
<dmay> *найди
<skai> а азчем на нем сидеть?тебе та купить разово надо у пользователей
<skai> а не сидеть
<dmay> и вообще, ну его нафиг
<dmay> мне вот в самой дырявой и незащищенной надо сохранить три цифирки и строчку на уровне всей системы
<dmay> и вот фиг вам - НИГДЕ пермишенов не хватает
<dmay> опять меседене читать до ночи (
<skai> dmay: курил?
<skai> dmay: сам виноват.неча за кактус свой проповедовать было
<dmay> skai: счас вот пойду
<dmay> skai: это апщета был намёк что самя дырявая не такая уж и дырявая... зараза... >.<
<Anton2d> skai, что там за тетрис с физ моделью? я любитель тетрисов
<skai> http://stabyourself.net/nottetris2
<Anton2d> ох движок еще надо ставить, но интересно однако
<skai> http://bash.org/?178890
<dmay> няшненько
<dmay> но это не на фриноде было, видимо
<dmay> > Валаам встал поутру, оседлал ослицу свою и пошел с князьями Моавитскими.
<[Raiden]> если пошел, то видимо осёл его не повёз
<[Raiden]> )
<Anton2d> эх не пошёл запускаю $ love Not\ Tetris\ 2.love   - вылазит окно с черным экраном и тишина.
<Anton2d> в консоль плохого не пишет
<mishabcbb> zdraste
<mishabcbb> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> mishabcbb: вот и какого черта тебе надо?
<mishabcbb> Увидели явное нарушение - введите !op ya vvel
<mishabcbb> a 4to? eto zna4it?'
<mishabcbb> !nick mishabcbb
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick mishabcbb'
<mishabcbb> ubuntuhelp
<mishabcbb> ti kto?
<dmay> цирк одного клоуна
<mishabcbb> hmm
<mishabcbb> !ubuntuhelp ti kto?
<mishabcbb> !zzirk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='zzirk'
<mishabcbb> !yo man
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='yo man'
<andrey_> куда опы смотрят
<mishabcbb> kuda?
<dmay> andrey_: они тоже наслаждаются, я думаю
<mishabcbb> 4em?
<andrey_> выступлением, предполагаю
<Capiton> интеллектуальной беседой
<mishabcbb> s kem?
<mishabcbb> !kaka
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kaka'
<mishabcbb> !haha
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='haha'
<mishabcbb> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<mishabcbb> oo
<mishabcbb> O,o
<mishabcbb> !ubuntu-install
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Ubuntu Linux: инструкция для пользователя Windows (в картинках) тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_install
<mishabcbb> HAHAHAHA
<mishabcbb> XD
<mishabcbb> Ethan Tramblay
<mishabcbb> Zach Galiafiniakis
<dmay> мне лень. кто нить займётся воспитанием?
<andrey_> тут ампутация мозга только
<dmay> andrey_: да х его з, на самом деле. может просто слишком общительный, и кириллицу не осилил
<dmay> у меня от транслита мигрень :(
<mishabcbb> уминя нет русской клавы
<dmay> возьми виртуальную, уважай других человеков же
<dmay> на тындексе, как минимум, должна быть
<mishabcbb> как ето виртуалную
<skai> @kban --user mishabcbb 84600 спать ложись.тебе утром в детский садик идти
<dmay> misha@IGLD-84-229-59-110.inter.net.il
<dmay> .il это где?
<andrey_> israel
<dmay> skai: сволощь, оно теперь ко мне в приват ломится >.<
<andrey_> это был еврей!!!
<andrey_> надо было подколоть его какой нибудь еврейской шуткой а не elp]: спать ложись.тебе утром в детский садик идти
<[Raiden]> заголовки окон такие же делал в компизе как бы есть наложение текстур
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7azcakQyQtc#!
<[Raiden]> и валлпапер мне тут понравился )
<skai> [Raiden]: а для Ъ?
<[Raiden]> на видео видно
<[Raiden]> или что ты спросил?
<[Raiden]> Ъ надо впечь,  ато твердый слишком ) Может расплавится
<dmay> [Raiden]: резиновые окна. дислайк/игнорлист :\
<|Clay|> помогите пожалуста с IPSec, rocaan валит ошибками и работать не хотит :(
<|Clay|> *racoon
<[Raiden]> dmay: а я люблю резиновые окна , у меня сча такие же, только в квине
<dmay> да и на 0:27 текстуры посыпались XD
<dmay> [Raiden]: вот объясни - зачем?
<[Raiden]> dmay: 1. нравится, 2. появляется ощущение что они как бы объемные чтоли ) 3. а зачем нерезиновые, если можно резиновые?
<skai> [Raiden]: просто Ъ по ссылкам не ходят (С)
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<dmay> а укачивать к вечеру не начинает? :/
<[Raiden]> не )
<[Raiden]> если бы это не нравилось или лагало как-нибудь - было бы одно. А когда всё нравится, то как бы другое
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> статичные всегда окна, да ещё не дай бог без теней - это ужасно
<[Raiden]> почти серьезно
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> опять отстаешь от жизни?
<Anton2d> а мне компиз нравиться не свистелками, а мощными возможностямо по шарткатиированию и настройки поведения различных окон
<Anton2d> плюс всякие групировки окон и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: и это тоже. Мне по той же причине нравится kwin
<Anton2d> хм не видел...
<Anton2d> он кто ?
<[Raiden]> оконный менеджер kde , они взяли весь хороший функционал откуда только можно и немало эффектов из компиза. А кустомайз по хоткеям или правилам для окон тут был задолго до компиза
<Anton2d> я вот например поставил переключени раб столов на ctrl+meta+alt+клки мышой прав лев и тащус ;) и вообще все зашортактил что возможно, теперь кнопки свернуть, закрыть развенуть вообще не нужны.
<Anton2d> тоесть от kde но ставиться на гнома ?
<[Raiden]> Нет, такого я не говорил. Я просто пишу с кде. :) И тут по дефолту квин, хотя можно использовать компиз или любой другой вм.
<Anton2d> а ну ... кде меня не впечатлило вообще
<[Raiden]> бывает )
<[Raiden]> вообще в гноме тоже можно сделать kwin --replace но я думаю без кде в  квине нет смысла
<Anton2d> ну уж смешивать вкучу кеды с гномом... нафинг
<[Raiden]> немного печально что надо делать выбор. достаточно было бы  одного модульного вм для любой среды
<[Raiden]> но путь линукс - это путь костылей и венигрета из программ делающих одно и тоже
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Когда я узнал что гнмеры будут писать муттер я очень  огорчился на самом деле. После пары лет юза гном2+ компиз совершенно было непонятно зачем писать какой-то муттер
<[Raiden]> с кде так же впринципе, могли бы не делать. Но новый квин хотя бы не похож на что-то минималистичное и ничего неумеющее.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! А ты все про кде ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да. А о чем тут писать ещё я незнаю )
<[Raiden]> Это вечная тема
<[Raiden]> Nor8: мне тут кстати видео попалось с гномшеллом которое можно назвать симпотичным )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=NNzi0DgDwsQ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: пруф
<andrey_> и это ты называешь симпотным ))
<[Raiden]> 1 недостаток только там есть. Никак невозможно понять что запущено из свернутого или на других столах не перйдя в режим выбора окна или не нажав альт+таб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вчера видел симпатичнее, но там компиз включен был )))))
<[Raiden]> andrey_: ну, ощутимо лучше дефолта ,мне показалось )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxq0eVqnPBk
<Nor8>  Вот это )))
<[Raiden]> тут косяк есть. ГШ сам вм. Всё что будет для него разрабатываться, нельзя получить юзая друго вм
<[Raiden]> муттер и гш фактичеки 1 и тоже
<andrey_> это разве 3ий?
<Nor8> andrey_: Да, фэлбак мод и компиз )))
<[Raiden]> немного не похоже на фаллбэк. У него там вверзу 3 пукта меню. А в фаллбеке только два меню и переход
<[Raiden]> Хотя возможно он включил как-то
<andrey_> вот вот
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  3 пункта добавить через пкм
<Nor8> можно*
<[Raiden]> Я не нашел
<[Raiden]> в прочем меню система не часто нужен.
<[Raiden]> нужно*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ладно, допустим, что это второй стилизовали под третий
<[Raiden]> им надо было фаллбэк назвать как Классик и поставлять с компизом :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Только допилить, чтобы там все работало
<[Raiden]> гш веб-приложени будут. Как бы страницы в отдельном окне , не в браузере - это забавная идея например для проверки почты в вебморде
<[Raiden]> это 1 из примеров того что будет работать только в ГШ
<[Raiden]> как я думаю
<[Raiden]> в общем опять я хочу сказат ьчто всё ужасно )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31671
<skp> Всем привет :)
<ex-demon> народ помагите в глюками в панелях гнорма
<skai> ex-demon: извини. мы в магию не верим.так что помАгать не можем ничем
<ex-demon> проблема такая что при загрузке Ubuntu на панелях иногда неппавильно или криво а иногда и вабше неотображаются кнопки переключением рабочева стола и где часы панелька
<[Raiden]> в 11.04?
<ex-demon> нет 10.04.3 LTS
<skai> ex-demon: а ты вкурсе, что тут запрещено преднамеренно коверкать русский язык?
<ex-demon> за ошибки сори
<skai> ex-demon: зачем мне сорить куда-то?
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: фиг знает, может сбросить юзерские настройки панелей - в гугле есть нужный глючик в гконф
<[Raiden]> глючик хехе
<skp> Это не глюк а руки кривые :)
<ex-demon> а в чем еше может быть проблема ?
<skp> Когда вы заметили даный глюк? Опишите проблему:)
<ex-demon> после установки системы на чистый винт
<ex-demon> пару раз хорошо загрузилась без глюков потом началось такое через рас
<ex-demon> надо несколько перезагрузок зделать чтобы глюки пропали ))
<ubuntar> сегодня только пятое сентября,ещё не всё потеряно))
<skp> Попробуй посмотри в  автозагузку   я у себя исправил место 3 секунды паставил 6 секунд
<ex-demon> поподробней куда заходить и сматреть
<skp> менеджер загрузки
<ex-demon> Это startup Aplications
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> о чем молчим?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtyCJJr0Ym8 - мне 1 время это скринлет нравился. Ну то что дергается под музыку. Проц грузило правда
<ex-demon> менеджер загрузки непомог
<[Raiden]> DarkElve: и вообще, про линукс есть свежая шутка
<[Raiden]> DarkElve: >"Next year HTML5 will replace native apps" is the new "Next year will be the year of Linux on the desktop".
<Escsun> ?????? ????
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, ку
<tal_> всем доброго вечера
<tal_> можт кто поможет: в вайне был установлен frontpage. установил winetricks. хотел переустановить frontpage, а он не удаляется. пишет ошибку. подскажите что делать?
<Escsun> удали настройки вайна
<Escsun> и все дела
<Escsun> и удалять ничего не надо0
<tal_> как это сделать?
<Escsun> rm -R ~/.wine
<nand_ekb> папка .wine в home
<tal_> а вайн потом ставить заново или он останется?
<Escsun> tal_, зачем?
<tal_> незнаю.
<Escsun> tal_, это только настройки внутренние программы которые ты ставил в вайне )
<[Raiden]> tal_: Удаляется так только юзерская настройка
<tal_> а. дошло. благодарю
<dmay> мало того что вайн
<dmay> так ещё и ФРОНТПЕЙДЖ!
<dmay> я за перманентный бан на всей фриноде
<dmay> фринода - мечты сбываются? оО
<rapidsp> а gparted долго 1Г от флешки в 8Г должен отрезать?
<Escsun> rapidsp, use cfdisk, mkfs luke )
<dmay> rapidsp: если у тебя там 100500 мелких файлов и 3КБ свободного места - то долго
<rapidsp> уже запущено
<Escsun> rapidsp, а зачем 2 раздела
<Escsun> на флешке ?)
<rapidsp> dmay: понятно
<rapidsp> dmay: видимо тот случай как раз
<rapidsp> Escsun: андроид хочет отдельный ext раздел
<Escsun> анроид не нужен )
<rapidsp> спорно
<dmay> rapidsp: на винмобайл накатываешь, чтоль? )
<rapidsp> ога )))
<rapidsp> на нокию 3110 :)
<dmay> rapidsp: будь мужиком, подожди 3 недели, купи вп7!
<dmay> *2 недели
<dmay> мдэ
<rapidsp> dmay: за 2 недели у меня по любому раздел в 1Г создастся :)
<dmay> ведроид на нокию... нет, тут вп7 не поможет
<rapidsp> отщринкал :)
<dmay> rapidsp: окстись, окаянный! ты просто привносишь в мир ещё одно тормозное и глючное устройство на андроиде!
<skai> dmay: wp7 не нужен.выпук хуже встроенной прошивки мотороллы с200
<rapidsp> шоб все так тормозили
<rapidsp> dmay: сектант :)
<dmay> skai: толсто, неаргументированно и фу ты не няка.
<dmay> rapidsp: я не сектант, но мне реально нравится что мс делает поледнее время
<skai> dmay: почму?я дал аргумент и даж сравнение:(
<skai> *:)
<dmay> начиная с офиса 2007, наверн
<rapidsp> везет тебе
<skai> rapidsp: везет ему.у него грибы растут волшебные
<dmay> skai: давай, давай, езжай на фиркомбинат, поддержи промышленнсоть Родины :3
<dmay> *жиркомбинат
<dmay> skai: учиться ещё и учиться ;)
<skai> dmay: чему еще учится?Оо
<dmay> нет, увы, его не забанили :/
<dmay> skai: танцам 8]
<Nor8> dmay: Ну хорошо, а что еще МС сделали хорошего после офиса 2007?
<overmind88> офис 2010? :)
<Sergey_IT> похоронили висту
<skai> dmay: каким танцам?тебя куда то уводит не туда:)
<dmay> Nor8: оффтопик7, офис2010, скайдрайв и вообще весь лайв, х-ящик, вп7
<dmay> что забыл
<dmay> студию 2010, лайтсвич, экспрешн студию
<skai> dmay: скайдрайв годное?ты точно обкурен
<skai> хранилище с ограничением на размер файлов - эт не облако.эт колечки от сигаретного дыма
<dmay> skai: не такое годное, как дропбокс, но одекватне
<skai> нифига не одекватней
<skai> ограничение срубает весь смысл
<dmay> skai: это с ваших бубунт неадекватный :3
<rekcuFniarB> ubuntuone
<Nor8>  dmay:  За исключением игр, оффтопик7 не нужен, да и другие проги ставлю под сомнение. SkyDrive да, 25 гб это сильно, но и без него можно обойтись
<dmay> а смысл - так у него и ориентация немного друга - на фоточки и прочие моидокументики
<Nor8> skai: А какое там ограничение?
<tal_> <dmay> бань бля
<dmay> Nor8: ну, про "за исключением игр" это ко всем хомячкам, кто сидит на оффтопике, да. внезапно, кроме браузера и игр есть ещё куча всякого софта )
<tal_> без тебя разберусь
<dmay> tal_: О_О братюнь, ты чо?
<tal_> всем спасибо все свободны
<Nor8> )))
<skai> @kban --user tal_ 84600000
<Nor8> Вот она свобода  )))
<Sergey_IT>  tal_, чего буянишь?
<dmay> skai: ну... а я только его поуспокаивать собрался (
<Sergey_IT> опоздал (
<Nor8> dmay: И какой же там такой софт особенный, что не найти замену? Фотошоп или асечка?:-D
<dmay> Nor8: фотошоп, да ;)
<nand_ekb> Nor8:  на самом деле такого софта много, ынтерпрайз всякий
<Nor8>  skai: Так какое ограничение на размер?
<skai> толь 50 метров на файл.толь 250.помоему 50
<dmay> Nor8: визио, onenote, подавляющее большинство КАДов, подавляющее большинство фин. систем, в этой стране ещё и всякие Налогоплательщик и ОтчетностьПБЮЛ
<dmay> skai: 50 емнип
<dmay> Nor8: и это я так, только очевидные вещи высказал ;)
<Nor8> dmay: Тут даже таблицу соответствий софта в хелп прикрутили, глянь, не поленись! ))))
<uomo_perfetto> всем привет. я новичок. кто подскажет что сделать, чтобы система не висла. музыка играет, а все виснет (((
<dmay> Nor8: видел я ети соответствия, ога. гимп==фотошоп, и прочая мифология
<uomo_perfetto> 11.04 у меня стоит
<dmay> uomo_perfetto: поставь оффтопик, вернись в тёплое лоно анального рабства у Балмера! ^__^
<nand_ekb> dmay: ага, кады так вообще ужас под линукс.
<Nor8> dmay:  Ну во первых фотошоп = блендер 3д, а во вторых обнови базу данных )))))
<Nor8> uomo_perfetto: Ты поподробнее, не стесняйся )) Про железо расскажи, да про плеер, которым музыку играешь
<skai> dmay: не ужас.какой то из комерческих на уровне автокада.тока стоит всего 1к зеленых, а не 5
<ubuntar> Это всё определяет рынок. Будет больше пользователей-начнут писать хороший платный софт и для Линукса
<nand_ekb> skai:  а как насчет САПР... найдёте аналог Altium Designer? А ведь это почти как стандарт в отрасли
<uomo_perfetto> в общем, ноутбук у меня asus. был на виндоус и решил перейти на убунту. 2 дня назад как перешел. установил все без проблем, но временами система виснет. ничем не могу это явление описать
<dmay> ubuntar: угу, уже 20 лет так, да
<uomo_perfetto> Nor8: пользуюсь банши
<[Raiden]> хороший платный тут сложно впарить. На корп. рынке мб. Домашнему юзеру будет тяжело
<Nor8>  uomo_perfetto: Видео карта какая?
<ubuntar> dmay: не всё сразу :)
<[Raiden]> И ваще я предпочитаю хороший бесплатный
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: зачем хом-юзерю хороший платный САПР? О_О
<[Raiden]> а , вы про сапр
<[Raiden]> они вроде есть платные
<dmay> алсо, в пиндосии вполне себе хомяки мелкие тулзы покупают
<[Raiden]> просто народ хочет обычно автокад или компас, а не сапр как класс
<Nor8> nand_ekb: http://alternativeto.net/software/altium-designer/?platform=linux
<dmay> я вот чего-т стал игрушки в стиме покупать, сам себе удивляюс.. о_о
<ubuntar>  [Raiden] домашнему пользователю и не нужны Сапры и прочее но когда правительства и предприятия начинают переходить,это тянет за собой всех
<Nor8> nand_ekb: Видел эти проги?
<uomo_perfetto> Nor8: intel вроде
<Nor8> uomo_perfetto: Проверь, стоит ли видео драйвер, поставь кодеки и попробуй другой плеер.
<Nor8> dmay:  В стиме дорого
<nand_ekb> Nor8:  да, пользую орла год. Кикад пробывал. Альтиум юзаю на работе. Ты не представляешь насколько это разные вещи. Твои аналоги даже не близко
<ubuntar> [Raiden]: так как при приёме на работу всё больше и больше будут спрашивать освоился ли работник в этой среде. Начнут учить
<dmay> в стиме близко и быстро
<Nor8>  nand_ekb: Не сомневаюсь, но будем надеяться, что они могут выполнить возложенную на них задачу.
<ubuntar> dmay ну в стиме это не стыдно, по крайней мере за Халф Лайф я заплатил с удовольствием
<dmay> Nor8: "будем надеятся" и "сделать к вечеру, сроки горят, денег не будет", это какбэ немного о разном :/
<Nor8> dmay: "Готовь сани летом" слышал о таком? ))))
<nand_ekb> Nor8:  самый адекватный САПР под линукс - Eagle, но он даже не близок к AD. В AD офигенный реалтайм вывод в 3D, на линуксе такого долго еще не будет, именно по качеству вывода
<dmay> Nor8: слышал. только у меня машина давно отлично ездит в любую погоду ;)
<Nor8> nand_ekb: Тут беспорно вин софт впереди, рынок другой совершенно, но все же аналог найти можно, да и нужно пожалуй ;-)
<dmay> Nor8: зачем нужно? потешить дядюшку РМСа?
<nand_ekb> Nor8:  для своих целей - да. Но для большой компании -нет. А этот софт в основном и нацелен на крупные фирмы. Большие фирмы как потребители развивают отрасль, а не мы -обычные пользователи юзающие линукс дома.
<Nor8> nand_ekb: Оффтопик он один, от того и прет как танк, со скидками большими для корпораций и фирм ))))
<Nor8> nand_ekb: Когда тот же убунту выйдет на уровень, хоть немного похожий на фоотопик или мак, то и софт появится
<nand_ekb> Nor8: софт никто делать не будет если нет целевой аудитории
<dmay> Nor8: поздравляю, ты 3212345ый, кто произнес эту фразу, и и это 23648345239 ый раз!
<dmay> и всего-то за последние 10 лет. впечатляющая статистика!
<rapidsp> как ты быстро считаешь :)
<dmay> rapidsp: а то 8]
<skai> 97$% людей используют фразу "97%", когда говорят о выдуманных исследованиях
<Nor8> rapidsp: Мне только одному кажется, что в ряды админов проник скрытый засланец от МС? 8-)
<uomo_perfetto1> ll
<rapidsp> Nor8: ?
<Nor8> rapidsp: dmay микрософт лазутчик ничего эти слова не говорят? ;-) Не?
<rapidsp> тоже мне секрет :)
<dmay> скрин рабстола с оввтопиом сделать? :3
<dmay> *оффтопиком
<rapidsp> а шо там? куб? )))
<dmay> rapidsp: данунафег!
<Nor8> )) Удиви нас
<dmay> удивить? у меня система чтобы работать, а не чтобы удивлять ;)
<Nor8>  dmay: Так будет скрин или как? ))))
<dmay> ща, палево попрячу :3
<dmay> чож оно так медленно заливает... (
<Nor8> dmay: На офтопике всегда так )))
<dmay> Nor8: лицорука
<dmay> http://screencast.com/t/5CH9XHhnpA
<dmay> нате, нслаждайтесь аккуратностью и красотой
<Escsun> dmay, на нормальный хостинг не судьба залить ?)
<[Raiden]> +1
<dmay> Escsun: этот заливает в два клика из трея, так что идите со своими претензиями сами знаете куда )
<nand_ekb> dmay: а itmages.ru че?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, кликорукий ты наш ))
<Nor8> )))
<dmay> nand_ekb: а у них тулза умеет вырезать кусок экрана?
<Nor8> На скрине ничего не увидел интересного
<[Raiden]> в вин7 же своя такая есть
<dmay> nand_ekb: и вот так http://screencast.com/t/02aGBFUB4C делать? )
<[Raiden]> а у итмажет росто заливалка в контекстном меню экслорера
<dmay> ну и видео записывать, но это редко надо
<nand_ekb> dmay: ну ты изначально сказал про 2 клика, а вообщще хз как там на винде. Знаю только что есть прога длязаливки и под вынь
<dmay> Nor8: внезапно, так и задумано. ибо это машина для работы, а не понтоваца резиноокнами перед поцанчеками
<dmay> nand_ekb: ну, в общем, она не удовлетворяет мои запросы )
<nand_ekb> dmay:  работать можно по разному. В том числе и интересном окружение)
<dmay> а своя в вин7 заливать никуда не умеет
<nand_ekb> в*
<dmay> nand_ekb: нет. интересное окружение отвлекает.
<nand_ekb> dmay: ну это уже дело привычки)
<nand_ekb> а вообще не в красивостях дело, главное глаза беречь...не устают с таким фоном?
<dmay> nand_ekb: а я его вижу часто чтоль? он там, теоритически, меняется раз в полчаса
<dmay> на скрине свернуты скайп с ванннотой, которые левый экран занимают и всякие студии/рдп, которые правый
<nand_ekb> dmay: ты такой категоричный, мог бы просто сказать что меняется.)
<dmay> просто меняется это не свовсем то
<skai> стоп стоп
<dmay> главная фишка в том, что при нормальном использовании техники ты обои вообще не видишь
<skai> Nor8: а по твоему винадмины не существуют?или эти системы не надо админить?
<Nor8> skai: Существуют, я не отрицаю))
<skai> Nor8: ну тада что за удивления   Nor8 | rapidsp: Мне только одному кажется, что в ряды админов проник скрытый засланец от МС? 8-)
<Nor8> skai: Это был юмор! :)
<skai> Nor8: а в чем шутка была?
<dmay> skai: спокойнее, спокойнее, у тебя что, дневная норма по банам не выполнена? )
<skai> dmay: не.просто я волнуюсь.такое ощущение, что ему кажется, что ты админ на кнале:)вот и уточняю его мысль
<dmay> ааа...
<Nor8> skai: А он не админ?
<uomo_perfetto> дубль 2. виснет система. 2 дня как убунту 11.04. проблем при установке не было. кто подскажет что делать
<skai> Nor8: эта то троллина?
<skai> uomo_perfetto: помолиться кришне
<skai> !q > uomo_perfetto
<ubuntuhelp> uomo_perfetto, please see my private message
<dmay> ну ну, дайте мне собачку, вот тогда узнаете всю глубино анального рабства у гейтса! мвахахаххахаххаххха!
<Nor8>  skai: )))
<skai> dmay: видишь:)моя мысля была правильная
<dmay> skai: молодец, возьми с полки пирожок :3
<dmay> только потом положи на место!
 * jillsmitt оказался спящим на полке, где должны были быть пирожки
<[Raiden]> uomo_perfetto: видеокарта\драйвер наверное. Больше я незнаю что может быть ричиной. Если тольк обитая рам или ерегрев.
<[Raiden]> п*
<Nor8> skai: Ну значит оператор на канале, как то же он банит
<skai> Nor8: он?никак
<Nor8> skai: Джае спорить не буду
<dmay> XD
<skai> Nor8: он просто неспособен банить:)ни бот ни кансерва его не послушаются:)
<dmay> Nor8: you made my day
<Nor8>  skai: Бывает, перепутал, глянул список опов, нет там его
<skai> не ну чтобы эту троллинушку то в опы приняли?эт грин с скайрайдером должны совсем обкуриться
<[Raiden]> в итмажевской ут итилите под кде косяк, отправляет jpg но не отправляет JPG
<skai> [Raiden]: конкретно какой косяк?
<skai> чтото говорит?
<[Raiden]> говорит что это нельзя слать ,не изображение типа
<[Raiden]> маска там регистрозависимая
<rapidsp> бета наверное
<rapidsp> еще недавно вообще никак не отправляла
<nand_ekb> [Raiden]: в гноме jpg и JPG хавает)
<[Raiden]> угу.
<nand_ekb> это вообще детская ошибка программирования: не проверять или криво обрабатывать входные параметры
<nand_ekb> разработчикам должно быть стыдно)
<Sergey_IT> если бы разработчикам было стыдно, то софт был бы идеальным
<skai> [Raiden]: ну напиши бонду
<[Raiden]> тогда было бы гном3.0 = гном3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> skai: И где его искать?
<skai> ну я написал ему, чтоб на канал выглянул.
<skai> правда ночь и хз прочел ли он
<skai> но можешь и багрепорт настропать на ланчпаде
<skai> там можно и на русском
<[Raiden]> ну если будет не лень
<dmay> Sergey_IT: мне регулярно стыдно. но чтоб софт был идеальным мне надо часов 50 в сутках
<dmay> а лучше 100. или даже 200.
<skai> dmay: да ты вообще говнокодер:)
<skai> был бы годным - не разгружал бы плитку
<dmay> skai: я знаю. любой программист - говнокодер :3
<Sergey_IT> dmay, не любой
<dmay> skai: так я ж для себя любимого разгружал, не всё ж сидеть сгорбившись в монитор
<dmay> Sergey_IT: тот, который говорит что он не говнокодер - тот как раз самый страшный и ужасный говнокодер
<skai> dmay: не.тот кто говорит, что он не говнокодер - былокопипастер
<Sergey_IT> dmay, согласен )
<dmay> skai: это даже не подвид гвонокодеров же. это такая хрень, которая мимикрирует под кучу профессий - говнокодер, журнализд, быдлоблогер итд
<dmay> (это я про быдлокопипастеров)
<skai> ну да:)это отдельный от говнокодеров класс:)
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а то. практика же )
<skai> как дельфины - не рыба, а млекопитающее.так и тут деления есть
<dmay> короче. пошёл  я пи^Wбрать на исследование базу у клиента на 80ГБ через впн через рдп через ссх через сфтп >.<
<skai> dmay: в доме который построил джек?
<dmay> skai: >.<
<dmay> тьфу, у этих всего 8гигов...
<dmay> ньюфаги
<nand_ekb> dmay: а на чем пишешь если не секрет?
<dmay> nand_ekb: .net/c#/t-sql
<dmay> MS-стек, в общем
<skai> не ну глупый вопрос к вантузятнегу со стажем
<nand_ekb> skai: вантузятнеги разные бывают
<skai> ну вантузятный админ со стойкой любовью ко всем продуктам мелкомягких
<nand_ekb> skai: один мой знакомый вантузятник тока на qt пишет и только на СИ++
<dmay> чего-т фиговый у них сервачок, обещает нищасные 9ГБ час сжимать :/
<Sergey_IT> nand_ekb, это не нормально
<skai> dmay: эт чтоб не звиздили
<skai> сяи и кутя - эт не вантузятнег
<dmay> nand_ekb: познавший XAML никогда не прикоснётся к этим мерзким поделкам мамонта 8]
<skai> эт ты у него кеды за венду принял
<skai> они похожи внешне
<dmay> skai: видимо...
<nand_ekb> skai: не надо меня за дурака считать)
<skai> nand_ekb: ну почемууууууууууу...мне так нравится тебя считать за дурака:)ну разрешиииииииииии:)
<Nor8> nand_ekb: Тихо, не зли его ))))
<nand_ekb> skai:  к лову  у нас общий проект..и для теста мне приходится пускать VBox
<dmay> вбокс под оффтопиком не ня
<nand_ekb> ckjde*
 * [Raiden] надул skai насосом и SKAI улетело высоко в небеса!
<SKAI> [Raiden]: атата
<nand_ekb> dmay: я пускаю икспи под линухой... просто я девайсу делаю и прошивку пишу...а он софт под вынь
<dmay> SKAI: _SKAI_, чтоб улетело высоко же
 * SKAI пригрозил [Raiden] пальцем
<dmay> nand_ekb: о, железячник )
<nand_ekb> dmay: железо прогать приятно...там нет этих ваших дотнетов))
<dmay> это правда что вы в командировках жрете вотка и дебажите железки маникюрными ножницами? :3
<SKAI> nand_ekb: эммм...если пишет на кутях - компиляй под линухой же
<dmay> nand_ekb: даштоты
<Sergey_IT> это пока нет
<dmay> nand_ekb: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/netmf/default.aspx
<nand_ekb> SKAI:  целевая платформа винда, нет необходимости мне. Хотя если что то изменится будет шанс легко перенести
<dmay> вот всё думаю прикупить что-то ардуиноподобное поиграться :3
<nand_ekb> dmay:  ардуино фигня
<nand_ekb> dmay: ты же программист, не страдай этим конструктором для детишек
<dmay> nand_ekb: так мне-ж поиграться, а не -40-+50 пилить )
<nand_ekb> dmay:  если с пайкой плохо -  заказываешь отладочник и все... их щас на любой вкус
<dmay> отладочник это кто?
<nand_ekb> dmay: отладочная плата
<dmay> думаешь мне это больше говорит чем "отладочник"? )
<nand_ekb> определяешься с потребностями, выбираешь компанию, проц...заказываешь платку
<skai|zombie> в тех же китайских магазинах
<nand_ekb> dmay:  ладно... плата с процом и небольшим количеством перефирии. Обычно распаян еще программатор/внутрисхемный отладчик
<dmay> а, вычсреда, в общем )
<dmay> то бишь само железо, на которое писать
<nand_ekb> это все намного интереснее чем прогать под дотнет. Все контралируешь, смотришь в дизасмблер че там сишный компилятор натворил, такты высчитываешь если с ресурсами хило...ищешь нестандартные решения.
<dmay> ненененене, я ленивое быдло, я, вполне вероятно, в итоге дочке просто куплю легу которая с электронникой )
<nand_ekb> лучше отладочный комплект и осцилограф - поверь куда интереснее)))
<flintstone> драсте :)
<dmay> flintstone: что сломал?
<dmay> nand_ekb: ну, некоторым и в двигателях интересно возиться. мне максимум немножко провода аккуратней проложить )
<skai|zombie> dmay: какие провода, ленивое быдло? вифи всюду и везде
<nand_ekb> skai|zombie: под капотом же)
<skai|zombie> nand_ekb: а ты рпо разработки беспроводно передачи энергии не слышал?:)даже не британские ученые
<dmay> skai|zombie: а вифи модуль с процессором и сервомоторами у тебя то-же по вифи общаться будет? :3
<skai|zombie> dmay: а ты рпо разработки беспроводно передачи энергии не слышал?:)даже не британские ученые
<flintstone> dmay: ниче не ломал
<flintstone> нужен совет
<dmay> skai|zombie: а ещё тесла йо....кхм.... ну, того, в общем, в тугнуске, да
<skai|zombie> dmay: а он быстро думает
<nand_ekb> skai|zombie: в курсе, Texas Instruments если не ошибаюсь представляла самую мелкую микруху преобразователь напруги для этих целец пару месяцев назад
<skai|zombie> dmay: да не.свежие исследования.вполне успешные.тока пока дорогие для массового использования
<dmay> skai|zombie: ну не все тупые затюканые школьники. только большинство :3
<flintstone> скажите, можно установить 2 линукса которые будут использовать один и тот же свап раздел?
<skai|zombie> dmay: намекаешь, чтобы я не спешил с выводами?
<skai|zombie> flintstone: да
<skai|zombie> flintstone: они и будут его использовать
<flintstone> например убунту и федора
<dmay> flintstone: скажем так, нельзя поставить два линукса, которые будут использовать разные свап разделы )
<flintstone> у меня есть убунда
<[Raiden]> flintstone: можно. только спятчку лучше не юзать
<nand_ekb> "убунда" - звучит как "ерунда")))
<dmay> skai|zombie: чтоб не был столь прямолинеен )
<flintstone> я хочу посмотреть федору.. или генту
<dmay> flintstone: честно. лучше купи мак.
<[Raiden]> ставь без свопа, для просмотар сойдет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите. Есть прокси с открытым 25-м портом. Нужно заставить отправлять почту через прокси сервер. Что бы не считали спамером. Реально? Если можно ткните в how to
<skai|zombie> dmay: ты о чем?я вылетел тут на минутку
<[Raiden]> *тра
<skai|zombie> flintstone: запусти с ливцд.для просмотра хватит
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: что за почта то?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Рассылки идут большие
<flintstone> skai|zombie: лайв сd gentoo например ничего общего с системой не имеет общего
<[v-8]_jupiter> smtp exim4
<skai|zombie> flintstone: и что?ты все равно еще на этапе сборки окружения ядра забросишь это дело
<dmay> flintstone: та тебе ехать или секасу?
<dmay> *так
<flintstone> я пробовал на virtualboxe
<flintstone> все ясно и понятно
<flintstone> просто я понимаю что до ума я доведу систему не за день и не за два
<jillsmitt> это ты про убунту?
<flintstone> неделю как минимум.. и при этом нужна и работоспособная убунта
<flintstone> jillsmitt: про генту
<nand_ekb> flintstone:  надеюсь  тебя мощная система)
<jillsmitt> а.. ну тогда не получится
<dmay> flintstone: ещё всегда есть вариант поставить обратно оффтопик и пойти, наконец, работать :3
<flintstone> я работаю :)
<jillsmitt> dmay: в чем проблема если компов больше чем 1
<flintstone> дизайнером
<flintstone> почти перешел на опенсорсные программы
<flintstone> :)
<dmay> jillsmitt: ась?
<jillsmitt> dmay: ну допустим есть комп с видной
<jillsmitt> почему не ковырять линукс на остальных
<dmay> проблема всегда во времеи, потраченном на ненужную возню с компом ;)
<jillsmitt> у меня 2-44 ам, как раз время линукса
<flintstone> jillsmitt: а почему ты говоришь что не получится? :)
<flintstone> ты по себе судишь? :)
<dmay> тут вчера была ночь ютубчика, и ару клипов, я думаю достойны даже топика :3
<jillsmitt> flintstone: при изначальном отстутсвии ума ничего до ума довести нельзя
<nand_ekb> jillsmitt:  когда ты спишь? а женщина твоя как? а другие увлечения?)
<[Raiden]> не нужно выберат ьчто поставить. Нужн овыкинуть комп
<jillsmitt> nand_ekb: моя женщина в это время уже спит довольная
<skai|zombie> irl наше всьё
<jillsmitt> nand_ekb: сплю я в период пока софт из аура компиляется
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: ибо ей самой пришлось удовлетворять себя, пока муж линукс ковырял
<jillsmitt> nand_ekb: другие увлечения - работа
<nand_ekb> jillsmitt:  а работа?
<jillsmitt> skai|zombie: да нет, порядок с этим
<jillsmitt> не так все плохо
<jillsmitt> как коты мяукают
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: купил ей электронные штучки?
<jillsmitt> и себе
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/09/05/online/
<jillsmitt> и родне тоже купил
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPRvc2UMeMI про выбор ОС :3
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: а зачем родне БЧЧ?
<jillsmitt> я еще подумываю бросить ковырять линукс, перейти на rhel и найти вторую работу
<nand_ekb> jillsmitt:  везет раз больше нет интересов
<jillsmitt> nand_ekb: фотография, прослушивание музыки, книга, прикладное программное обеспечение, кухня
<skai|zombie> nand_ekb: ну что за зашоренность взгялдов?чем линукс не хобби?лучше уж, чем марки собирать
<flintstone> jillsmitt: тогда мне очень жаль тебя..
<jillsmitt> skai|zombie: чтобы почувствовали себя молодыми
<jillsmitt> flintstone:  а мне тебя
<nand_ekb> skai|zombie:  хобби бывают разные.. в моих линукс инструмент
<flintstone> себя пожалей
<skai|zombie> nand_ekb: он может быть и тем и тем
<jillsmitt> баню забыл дописать
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: обидел школьника.зачем?
<jillsmitt> skai|zombie: кого?
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: флинстоуна
<jillsmitt> я вообще его впервые услышал
<skai|zombie> он расплакался и убежал
<jillsmitt> бедняка
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: у тебя аура стала темней
<jillsmitt> я перешел на печенье
<jillsmitt> вот единственное на что мне времени не хватает - кусок земли в другом конце страны с хорошим домиком
<jillsmitt> благо присматривают и держат в хорошем состоянии
<dmay> jillsmitt: проведи туда интернет и пошли всех най..
<jillsmitt> это круче линукса
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ так что скажете? Реально поспамить?
<skai|zombie> [v-8]_jupiter: мы тя на костре сожжем
<jillsmitt> dmay: у меня работа за 1200 км оттуда и она требует моего непосредственного физического нахождения тут
<skai|zombie> во славу чистоты интернета
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: ну так голограмму тебя никто не отменял
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai|zombie: лучше мое начальство)
<skai|zombie> [v-8]_jupiter: ненене
<dmay> jillsmitt: будь мужиком, иди в фермеры!
<skai|zombie> тебя
<[v-8]_jupiter> а потом не буду спамить
<nand_ekb> dmay: )))
<dmay> а интернет чтоб слать бывшему начальству письма с издевательсятвами :3
<skai|zombie> [v-8]_jupiter: тут правило "один раз - не тинто брасс" не действует
<skai|zombie> dmay: надо говорить так. "будь мужиком, иди в фермеры! там овечки в саду будут блеять! :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА вы скажите будет ли такая конструкция работать?
<skai|zombie> [v-8]_jupiter: а ты попробуй
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та я пока не представляю что в exim конфиге указывать
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<dmay> skai|zombie: ты меня за блдж** банил, мерзкий негодяй, а предлагаешь так подставлятся??!?
<[v-8]_jupiter> уже бы попробовал
<skai|zombie> dmay: ну так овечки и правда блеют:)
<jillsmitt> надо чай обновить в стакане
<skai|zombie> dmay: тут не подкопаться:)
<nand_ekb> jillsmitt: будешь картошку из сорцов собирать а не софт из аура
<skai|zombie> [v-8]_jupiter: инка буди
<skai|zombie> dmay: да и не банил я тя:)так.язык вырывал:)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та я ему в jabber написал)
<jillsmitt> nand_ekb: вместе будем это делать? хоешь пособирать со мной картошку?
<skai|zombie> jillsmitt: он же мужик.найди бабенку и ее на "картошку" зови:)
<nand_ekb> jillsmitt:  нет спасибо, я пользую бинарный рынки
<nand_ekb> и магазины
<jillsmitt> бинарный рынки, хоешь
<jillsmitt> нет, нам только картошку собирать
<nand_ekb> точнее бинарные сборки)
<jillsmitt> skai|zombie: если бы не баба, я бы картошку пошел собирать, щас бабам фермы кроме как в мейлру не нравятся
<nand_ekb> jillsmitt: это печально
<jillsmitt> nand_ekb: да жить печально, зависит от того с какой стороны к этому подходить
<jillsmitt> я к жизни начал подходить сзади и удивлять ее неожиданностью
<nand_ekb> не, баба любящая мейл.ру это печально
<jillsmitt> вовсе нет
<nand_ekb> а жизнь прекрасна)
<jillsmitt> я сам люблю мейл
<jillsmitt> у меня там столько друзей
<nand_ekb> социальные сети и прочая бурда - зло)
<jillsmitt> ты даже не представляешь, еще немного и я численность населения этого города по друзьям превзойду
<jillsmitt> почему зло?
<nand_ekb> потому что подменяет настоящее живое общение
<jillsmitt> зато у меня появляется время поковырять линукс
<jillsmitt> пока оно там что-то подменяет
<nand_ekb> я лучше полгорода проеду но нормально с людьми пообщаюсь на выходных
<nand_ekb> вместо сборки линукса
<jillsmitt> или картошку покопаешь...
<jillsmitt> на веселой ферме
<nand_ekb> ковыряние полезно только для работы, на сервак собрать что или на ембед железку
<jillsmitt> то есть ты не рассматриваешь возможность моей занятости, связанной с ковырянием линукса
<jillsmitt> как интересно
<nand_ekb> ну я давно живу по одному интересному правилу
<nand_ekb> "работа остается на работе"
<nand_ekb> и тебе советую
 * jillsmitt пополнил список бесплатных советов
<jillsmitt> благодарю
<jillsmitt> весьма ценный совет
<jillsmitt> что бы я без тебя только ни делал
<MasTak> доброй ночи всем!
<Escsun> ночи
<MasTak> есть вопрос: Реально ли с лайф юсб с минтом на борту ковыряться в винде? Ну там на вирусы проверить, почистить (реестр)
<Escsun> MasTak, вирусы можно
<Escsun> а реестр нет
<only_you> конечно
<jillsmitt> реест бинарный
<jillsmitt> р
<jillsmitt> хотя да можно
<jillsmitt> инсталируешь прямо в лайв usb wine
<jillsmitt> и regedit
<Escsun> ну разве что через wine)
<jillsmitt> короче два носителя
<jillsmitt> один загрузочный, другой с пакетами wine + виндовый софт
<jillsmitt> это идиотизм, но возможно
<Escsun> а зачем 2?)
<Escsun> хватает 1го)
<MasTak> а по точнее на счет двух носителей. Это я так понимаю флешку на 2 раздела нужно разбивать, или 2 отдельные
<jillsmitt> в вайне есть регэдит?
<jillsmitt> я просто не пользуюсь этим говном
<MasTak> есть
<jillsmitt> ну тем более
<jillsmitt> носитель с вайном
<jillsmitt> проще по другому
<Escsun> jillsmitt, предложи свое и мы все вместе оценим )
<[Raiden]> MasTak: На лайве врятли есть антивирус
<jillsmitt> Escsun: сборку загрузочной винды от джиллсмитта?
<jillsmitt> навалом же
<Escsun> jillsmitt, не )
<Escsun> jillsmitt, я про вайн
<jillsmitt> значит плюс кламав
<jillsmitt> Escsun: это бессмысленная затея
<jillsmitt> сам вайн
<jillsmitt> и беспощадная
<MasTak> как операция на глаз через жопу :)
<jillsmitt> MasTak: ты заюзай slax
<jillsmitt> там сконфигурируй себе пакетным путем загрузочную флеху
<jillsmitt> сразу и вайн и кламав проставь
<Escsun> jillsmitt, ох уж этот слах ))
<jillsmitt> можно базы обновлять и сейвить
<jillsmitt> Escsun: в данном случае быстрее, чем сделать тоже самое с убунту
<jillsmitt> при этом убунту еще и весить будет в 20 раз больше
<mva> Escsun: jillsmitt
<[Raiden]> прям в 20? :)
<jillsmitt> технически из готовых решений напакать склакс нужными вещами - убрать ненужные
<mva> врунишки
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: для красного словца
<mva> реестр вендовый можно и без вайна ковырять
<mva> :)
<jillsmitt> он же бинарный
<mva> было бы желание
<jillsmitt> хекс?
<[Raiden]> для проверки винды есть лайв от др веб
<[Raiden]> например
<[Raiden]> бесплатный
<mva> он не бинарный, он текстовый. Просто в самой винде он пожат в бинарный контейнер
<mva> но это не проблема
<jillsmitt> то есть распаковка и редактирование
<mva> есть даже линуксовые утилиты, которые умеют в нем шариться
<jillsmitt> чем распаковывать?
<dmay> чочо это у вас тут?
<dmay> реестр?
<jillsmitt> вот раз уж вопрос поднят без вайн, давай-те до конца разберемся
<mva> правда по памяти сейчас не назову, ибо не сплю уже третьи сутки, но сам факт, что они есть - бесспорен
<jillsmitt> чем лучше редактировать, чтобы не разрушить?
<mva> и гугл точно знает ответ
<jillsmitt> реестр это получается виндоуз-конфиг
<jillsmitt> на все и вся
<mva> [N] app-crypt/chntpw ((~)110511): Offline Windows NT Password & Registry Editor
<mva> вот
<jillsmitt> в любом случае нужен кламав
<mva> или доктор-веб
<mva> они даже лайвсиди на генте выпускают
<mva> :)
<jillsmitt> они жестокие
<mva> по крайней мере, выпускали
<mva> почему
<mva> ? :)
<jillsmitt> потому что доктор веб на генте
<mva> и?
<jillsmitt> это все как мюнхаузен на пушечном ядре
<mva> если у человека нет паники от одного слова "гента", то всё в порядке
<jillsmitt> паники нет
<jillsmitt> я лично вообще думаю, что это все отстой
<jillsmitt> работа с нтфс разделами и большим объемом данных через линуксовый драйвер - это медленно
<mva> смотря какой из них
<jillsmitt> одно сканирование на вирусы может занять больше времени в несколько раз
<mva> в 3 ядре переписали :)
<mva> (я про ядерный, а не 3г)
<jillsmitt> не ускорилось
<dmay> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/09/05/ivan/ ох лол
<mva> правда ядерный до сих пор пишет не то, чтобы особо хорошо
<jillsmitt> меня эта проблема волнует постоянно
<jillsmitt> я уже постестил
<jillsmitt> если и есть улучшения то незначительные
<jillsmitt> очень долго
<mva> а ты 3.1 смотрел? :)
<jillsmitt> смешно да
<jillsmitt> надо было так в 2009ом отвечать
<jillsmitt> чуваки, подождем 3.1
<jillsmitt> винду ковырять виндой
<jillsmitt> мобильный винт, если оборудование позволит загрузку - все сделано
<jillsmitt> остальное занимает кучу времени
<MasTak> нашел на хабаре инструкцию http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94764/ только там с лайв сд с убунтой
 * jillsmitt пошел чинить чертов akonadi (бесит асинхронное обновление "сначала софт, потом его зависимости", база постоянно mysql слетает)
<jillsmitt> MasTak: тебе нафига это чудовище, возьми что-нибудь маленькое и доставь нужности
<mva> jillsmitt: ссзб
<mva> MasTak: вообще, умные люди уже давно сделали sysrescuecd ;)
<mva> правда, он, опять же, ВНЕЗАПНО, на генте :)
<[Raiden]> для убунты ест ьубунту кустомизейшен кит. Можно сделать впринципе свой дистр
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: здоровый
<jillsmitt> mva: конфликт желание увидеть что дальше и понимание, что дальше еще хуже
<jillsmitt> ния*
<MasTak> я вообще на линуксе неделю только сижу. так что я еще в этих делах нуб. Слез с семерки, уж больно она медленная :)
<jillsmitt> она не медленная
<jillsmitt> я уверен, я единственный пользователь винды, который постоянно нарывается на проблемы и неисправности и еще я верю, что я единственный избранный, который видит ляп в главном меню
<jillsmitt> мне никто из фанатов 7 не верит
<dmay> jillsmitt: если в ИЕ дюжина тулбаров, в авторане писят очень нужных программ итде итепе - то медленная XD
<jillsmitt> они говорят мне кажется
<jillsmitt> dmay: по сравнению с чем?
<MasTak> по сравнению с линуксом (на моем железе) медленная
<dmay> jillsmitt: по сравнению с чистой и ухоженной )
<jillsmitt> с 20 веторными изображениями в corel draw?
<jillsmitt> или 6 проектами в ms vs 2010?
<dmay> jillsmitt: а ляп в главном меню это когда на русском полоска какая-то вылазит?
<jillsmitt> dmay: да
<MasTak> нет обе голые, только установленные
<jillsmitt> dmay: тебя тоже бог избрал
<jillsmitt> ты тоже ее видишь
 * jillsmitt убил бы всех этих врунов "да нет, все в порядке"
<dmay> jillsmitt: с двумя виртуалками и тремя солюшенами по дюжине проектов в трех студиях 8]
<jillsmitt> и все на тачке с 2 гб оперативы
<dmay> иничонитармазит 8]
<jillsmitt> и интеловской видюхой :3
<jillsmitt> уахах
<dmay> ну да, ну не 2ГБ, а 12, ну и7 нуачо? )
 * jillsmitt слышишь гейтс? твое говно ласкаем
<dmay> не, мне виндосрач надоел
<dmay> так что внезапно вброс http://www.htc.com/ru/product/7mozart/overview.html
<jillsmitt> ой
<dmay> хотя тоже уже заезжено :/
 * jillsmitt SL будет ставить сегодня ночью... и убьет всех человеков
<jillsmitt> вообще если хочется получить удовольствие будущи домохозяйкой - лучший вариант это готовая продукция с линуксами
<jillsmitt> я давно это понял
 * jillsmitt проклятый akonadi
<[Raiden]> падает?
<jillsmitt> нет, ошибка в таблицах
<jillsmitt> из-за него кмайл мозги стал парить
<[Raiden]> ясно
<jillsmitt> видимо они чего-то поменяли и забыли, что базу надо тоже переделать
<jillsmitt> ни скрипта ничего
<jillsmitt> куча ошибок по таблицам
<jillsmitt> сам аконади функционирует, но на просьбы кмайл по ресурсам выбивает прогу
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-06
<SA4ok> у кого-нибудь есть прблемы с ютубом (вернее, с окружением видео, открытого на отдельной странице, типа: понравилось/не понравилось; похожие видео)?
<SA4ok> снял короткий ролик с проблемой для наглядности посмотрите, пожалуиста, если думаете, что возможно, сможете помочь
<SA4ok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWToUuW_Kho  (осторожно, говорю не громко, но местами громко врезается звук с видео ютуба)
<tenshigo> в 11.10 пофиксили compiz?
<donattt> Подскажите куда добавить эти строчки modprobe -r psmouse
<donattt> modprobe psmouse proto=imps чтобы загружались при старте ОС от рута?
<Wormad> >> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<donattt> Wormad: и точно от рута будет запуск?
<Wormad> угу) ну можешь на верочку в начале sudo  добавить)
<Wormad> а я делал так... писал скрипт авторан.. и его туда добовлял... потом чтоб не парится просто скрипт правишь и все
<tenshigo> кривой способ
<Wormad> зато свой)
<donattt> Wormad: еслино судо подписать наверно пароль кажд раз будет запрашивать
<Wormad> не ненадо суду писать там и так от рута!
<donattt> ну ок, попробую.
<Wormad> но это я так делал...
<tenshigo> странно то что автоматом неподгружает необходимый модуль...
<Wormad> где странно?
<tenshigo> что где?
<Wormad> модуль)
<tenshigo> в ядре есть механизм автоподгрузки модулей и выгрузки неиспользуемых...
<Wormad> оу... я не про( это не ко мне
<tenshigo> странно что не наподхвате...
<Wormad> ну как? помогло?
<donattt> Wormad: tnx, работает
<tenshigo> хотя это что, я вон сабайон уже 6 часов обновляю, раз 15 загрузки с зеркала рвется, а отойти нельзя... =\
<Wormad> ну это говорят кривой способ( но я так делаю
<Wormad> tenshigo у меня складывается впечатление что мы на разных языках говорим;)
<donattt> Wormad: понятно, что кривой. Скрипты нужно выносить отдельно, а не держать все в одном файле.
<Wormad> ytn ghtltkf cjdthitycnde)
<Wormad> нет предела совершенству!
<tenshigo> кривой он не по этой причине, а той что для этого существует свой механизм и свои конфиги. нет нужды в костылях
<Wormad> решение в студию!
<tenshigo> а гугл все знает, нужно только хорошенько попросить
<Wormad> вот так вот да? сразу заднюю врубать? хоть бы ссыль кинул...)
<tenshigo> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/3362348
<tenshigo> вуфля! =\
<tenshigo> тьфу.... вуаля* =))
<gavrikus> доброго времени суток
<skai> откуда оно доброе то?
<gavrikus> оно всегда доброе
<skai> скажи это градуснику
<gavrikus> )) я с сибири у нас +5 и ничего нормально функцианируем))
<xJericho> я с волгограда, у нас тоже холодно сегодня
<CARCASS> Приветствую! А вот установил я lubuntu 11.04 , все путем, а USB-устройства не опознаются... флэшки не видит. Пакет usbmount установлен...
<CARCASS> lspci|grep USB
<CARCASS> 02:02.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)
<CARCASS> 02:02.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)
<CARCASS> 02:02.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)
<CARCASS> что делать, где копать, подскажите )
<skai> @voice CARCASS
<skai> !paste > CARCASS
<ubuntuhelp> CARCASS, please see my private message
<CARCASS> спаасибо )
<CARCASS> щас перезагружусь с подключенной флэшкой, авось поможет. Как-то мне это не приходило в голову.
<BROS> Привет! Кто пользуется Дропбоксом?
<CARCASS> привет, как-то не доводилось еще
<torpeda> что необычного в использовании дропбокса?
<BROS> torpeda: сколько раз пытался забросить файл на сервер - это происходит ужасно долго. Т.е. проводится синхронизация. Я даже ни разу не дождался, пока процедура закончится. Через Депозит это делать в разы быстрее. Как ускорить загрузку файлов и если никак, то в чÐ
<CARCASS> BROS, а какая у тебя скорость интернет-канала?
<torpeda>  BROS: скорее всего дело в скорости соединения
<torpeda> размер файла какой пытался загрузить?
<CARCASS> в данный момент у меня очень медленно грузятся страницы форума dropbox :)
<CARCASS> The system returned: (110) Connection timed out
<CARCASS> во, вообще не грузятся
<CARCASS> вероятно, сервис просто не выдерживает нагрузку
<skai> хомячки is so хомячки.всегда у них виноваты сервисы, способные выдержать и не такие нагрузки.и никогда - они сами или их провайдер
<CARCASS> ну да, я как будто один такой :) http://www.google.com/search?hl=ru&client=ubuntu&hs=ye&channel=fs&q=+site:forums.dropbox.com+dropbox+slow+upload&biw=1024&bih=656
<skai> естесственно не один.95% населения  - такие же
<torpeda> только что проверил работу синхронизации дропбокса, залил файл на работе, переключился на домашнюю машину, там уже идет обновление этого файла.
<BROS> skai: хомячки is so хомячки - это ты о чем?
<CARCASS> :D
<torpeda>  BROS:провайдер у вас кто?
<BROS> провайдер - нормальный. скорость позволяет
<torpeda> а заливаешь через браузер или через клиент?
<BROS> заливал всегда в папку на локалке, а она уже синхронизировалась с сервисом
<torpeda> странно это, я тоже локально в папку все для синхронизации скидываю
<BROS> а какого размера файлы кидаешь?
<skai> torpeda: просто возможно ты отключил ограничение на скорость в клиенте,а у него не хватило разума на это:)
<CARCASS> BROS, http://speedtest.net относительно Нью-Йорка сделай, хороший аплоад показывает?
<BROS> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1468403708.png
<skai> BROS: алчевск уже в нью йорке?
<skai> а ты от него в 50 милях
<skai> гдет в пригороде сидишь в америке
<skai> крут крут
<skai> CARCASS: я ж говорил.хомячки всегда одинаковы
<CARCASS>  :D
<BROS> skai: вот какой-бы нибудь грубый человек, который нарушает правила чата назвал бы тебя ублюдочным мудаком, но я, как персона, который уважает всех присутствующих, просто попрошу тебя думать перед каждым излиянием своих гениальных мыслей
<BROS> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1468408900.png
<skai> @kban --user BROS 84600 правила есть правила
<skai> вот вечно эти дети матеряться, будто они дома перед мамой
<CARCASS> разобралси... USB-контроллер был в биосе отключен :D
<skai> CARCASS: элегантное решение
<CARCASS> маразм, я бы сказал ) в мои-то годы...
<a13k5>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<skai> CARCASS: ну я решил быть чутка поболее политкорректным
<CARCASS> skai: я это ценю, да
<CARCASS> :D
<skai> http://ithappens.ru/story/7184
<CARCASS> ну, мне это не грозит ) так и сижу на karmic
<CARCASS> если я подключу ppa-репозиторий от firefox для lucid к своему karmic и обновлю firefox, ниче не сломается?)
<sig_wall> не факт
<|rapidsp|> это 9.10 чтоли?
<CARCASS> да
<|rapidsp|> в крайнем случае ФФ не зарабатает - можно переустановить
<dmay> skai: опять маленьких обижаешь? не стыдно? )
<skai> dmay: де?
<dmay> а, эт ещё час назад было
<skai> да де я кого обидел?
<dmay> bros, который на хомячков обиделся
<only_you> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/127774/ может кому будет полезно)
<User506[web]> подскажите программу с помощью которой можно узнать посылаемые системные вызовы ядра изи других программ
<skai> cat
<User506[web]> <skai> шутим?
<skai> User506[web]: cat /proc/blablabla
<skai> User506[web]: самое простое что на ум пришло
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем. tsocks ктото настраивал? Через него можно запустить exim4?
<fghd> hi
<sig_wall> чел наверное про strace/truss спрашивал
<skai> sig_wall: может быть.но думать, когда я ем суп - мне лень
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/6705562
<skai> [Raiden]: мне аж стыдно за аселера, что он подтвердил этот жалкий пиар от уалинукса
<[Raiden]> Ну мне кажется это хорошо. Даже если у этой фирмы повысится прибыль
<[Raiden]> бесплатная реклама за установку линукс тоже неплохо )
<skai> вряяядли
<skai> загляни на форум и в поиске введи пару популярных ноутов
<[Raiden]> может быть хотя бы 1 пионер его не удалит.
<skai> столько плача на тех же асусах и гнусмасах
<skai> с нерабочими фн-клавишами, звуком, вебками
<skai> тачпады криво работающие
<skai> нерегулируемая яркость
<skai> хомячки не станут все это исправлять.они обосрут на форумах этот магазин и пойдут покупать в другом
<[Raiden]> Я думаю они там не на столько идиоты. Сделают мастердиск настроенный или чего-нить вроже этого
<skai> [Raiden]: они заюзают самопальную сборку уалинукса (их оем)
<skai> хотя даж на двд убунты есть оем инсталляция
<skai> и на альтернате
<skai> и на сиди
<skai> но уа не могли не сделат ьсвой кривой велосипед
<skai> так что они там настолько идиоты
<[Raiden]> И всетаки я бы предпочел комп с линукс чем с досбоксом или нисчем )
<[Raiden]> просто что бы было
<skai> ну это то да.но хотя бы с умом подобранный:)а не заради пейара своей конторки по продаже бумажек с "лицензией на линукс"
<[Raiden]> *опендосом
<skai> фридосом
<[Raiden]> фридосом - вспомнил наконец
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> Написал бредятину пока чайник грелся http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=6705562&cid=6708650
<Stanislav> всем привет
<dmay> леновы? с бубунтой? но вей! это как макбук с оффтопиком
<only_you> синкпад с убунтой самое то
<[Raiden]> да ну. Чем ленова лучше кого-то ещё. Такой же тайваньский производитель каких сотни
<dmay> [Raiden]: ничотынипанимаешь :3
<[Raiden]> Это точно
<[Raiden]> Я вообще тошибы люблю
<dmay> есть три _производителя_ _ноутбуков_ - аппель, леново и фуджитсу-сименс
<dmay> хотя ф-с сдулся за последнее время (
<[Raiden]> ну у вас свои божественные марки, а у нас свои
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> ну а так как аппель это для изветсной категории меньшинств, то остаётся только леново. очевидно же )
<[Raiden]> из коментов
<[Raiden]> Снесла себе домохозяйка Ubuntu, поставила Gentoo ещё и в магазин позвонила поругалась, за такое неправильное отношение к клиенту.
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> ощи, в хроме наконец запилили адекватный диалог печати с предпросмотром?
<dmay> лицорука. нет.
<dmay> то есть выглядит то он няшно. но я ему сказал "ч/б, альбом", а он распечатал в цвете и портретом >.<
<[Raiden]> Печать в линуксе вообще штука не простая
<dmay> это в оффтопике. что он в линуксе вытворяет я вообще подумать боюсь...
<[Raiden]> Помню отсканил документ, потом распечатал из гимпа и он другого размера оказался , во всю ширину а4 , а не так как надо
<[Raiden]> и я в общем потратил на это время
<[Raiden]> Я потом уменьшил до нужного размера на глаз , т.к. очень было лень копать документацию или что-то ещё
<[Raiden]> В винде просто пользовался прогой от производителя принтера.
<Asti> q all
<dmay> Asti: что сломал?
<Asti> все робит
<Asti> как нистранно)
<dmay> а чего пришёл*
<dmay> ?
<Asti> на вас посмотреть
<Asti> и себя показать)
<[Raiden]> это ты просто ничего сейчас серьезного не делаешь
<Asti> ну все работает и слава богу
<dmay> так и запишем - пришёл флудить и отвлекать от помщи новичкам, хорошо.
<Asti> есть один трабл я думаю он начался после установки дров на видяху иногда на экране остается какойть кважрат и висит
<Asti> квадрат*
<Asti> да и камеру все никак не могу придумать как перевернуть на асусе
<Asti> а так все в полномпорядке
<dmay> а в остальном, прекрасная маркиза...
<only_you> http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=6705562&cid=6707815 :-D
<Stanislav> Друзья)Помоги,не могу найти приложение изменяющие эффекты рабочего стола и тд))
<Asti> компиз?
<dmay> Stanislav: ccsm. только он не нужен, не трать свое время напрасно
<Stanislav> почему?
<dmay> а зачем?
<skai> dmay: не будь троллинушкой
<Stanislav> я в 10ой версии делал щас не могу найти
<dmay> skai: это не трололо, это моя осознанная жизненная позиция - компиз, резиновые окна и всякие феерверки не нужны.
<skai> dmay: чеж ты венду то не снесешь?она из свистелок и перделок состоит чуть менее чем полностью
<Stanislav> мне это тоже не сильно нужно,но так как я новичек мне надо все пощупать
<dmay> skai: ты мой скрин вчера видел?
<[Raiden]> вы упороты. Компиз не свистелка, а самый лучший вм
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: а вас, кедофагов, вообще не спрашивали )
<Stanislav> что такое компиз
<[Raiden]> ну вообще, надо же хоть как-то оправдать затраты на видеокарту , если у вас линукс.
<[Raiden]> Stanislav: А что ты называешь эффектами?
<Stanislav> Странный вопрос,но я могу сказать цель поиска программы
<Stanislav> мне нужно 1 эфект на открытие папок и 1 на щелчок мыши
<Stanislav> ну а дальше по обстаятельствам
<Stanislav> ну так что такое помпиз?
<[Raiden]> Stanislav: скорее всего ты про это compizconfig-settings-manager - Менеджер настройки для Compiz
<[Raiden]> запускается командой ccsm
<Stanislav> графический интерфейс есть?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<|Amblnb|> Только конфиги ))
<Stanislav> ну тоесть я не смогу в нем разобраться
<|Amblnb|> Запусти команду
<[Raiden]> Хм, я начинаю думать что не сможешь
<Stanislav> оо
<Stanislav> вот ее я и искал)
<Stanislav> Спасибо
<Stanislav> Но
<[Raiden]> пж
<Stanislav> У меня есть еще вопрос
<|Amblnb|> Как им пользоватся?
<[Raiden]> )
<Stanislav> Я тут что то начередил с экраном загрузки,теперь он не появляется,как можно вернуть назад или какую нибудь програмульку для смены экрана
<[Raiden]> попробуй sudo apt-get install --reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<[Raiden]> вообще я незнаю.
<Stanislav> Я его удалил кстати
<[Raiden]> для смены прогу сам ищи, чего то было
<Stanislav> Я прогу скачал plymouth manager,он тип меняет,но не чего она не сменила а ток пропал экран
<[Raiden]> возможно ещё это надо поставить plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<Stanislav> Ок,спасибо
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере у меня обе стоят, только с К
<[Raiden]> i   plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo                                    - graphical boot animation and logger - kubuntu-logo theme
<[Raiden]> i   plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text                                    - graphical boot animation and logger - kubuntu-text theme
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/616397
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: а гвозди им можно забивать?
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: резиновым неудобно же. Экраном если только.
<[Raiden]> )
<sig_wall> ну
<DeaDrash> подскажите как в Eclipse открыть .css файл php интерпритатором.
<dmay> один вопрос - ЗАЧЕМ?
<DeaDrash> просто внутри .css есть php код, и что бы его нормально редактировать нужна его открыть как php
<dmay> пхп в цсс? О_О
<DeaDrash> приходится каждый раз его переименовывать в .php и обратно в .css
<dmay> до такого даже я не докатывался
<DeaDrash> да, динамичесский css
<DeaDrash> очень удобно
<dmay> свят-свят-свят
<DeaDrash> жалко процессорное время? =)
<dmay> жалко разработчиков, которым придётся потом в этом копаться :/
<dmay> пхп в цсс... ёшкин кот....
<DeaDrash> да там по мелочи пока... например для новых броузеров мелкие картинки в base64 кодируются
<dmay> цсс это оформление, оно не должно быть динамическим по определению :\
<dmay> BROS: йай-йай-йай, это уже на неделю
<andrey_> омг, эт что у тебя цсс исполняется на сервере?
<andrey_> mvc и пхп фреймворки вам не знакомо?
<User225[web]> какие демоны обеспечивают работу сети и можно ли их перезапустить не перезагружаясь ?
<skai> User225[web]: за сеть отвечает великий гаргамеш и принеся ему в жертву девственницу - от него можно добиться многого
<skai> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop && sudo /etc/init.d/networking start если быть серьезным
<User225[web]> я бы хотел узнать компетентное мнение а не мнение первобытного человека
<skai> User225[web]: ну так не спрашивай сам себя:)и не будет тебе мнения первобытного человка, мой дорогой неандерталец:)
<User225[web]>  <skai> звиняюсь
<User225[web]> <skai> спасибо за ответ. и ещё вопрос : что подразумевается под понятием device в ubuntu
<skai> смотря какой
<skai> понятие то широкое
<skai> но в общем: everything in linux is file
<User225[web]> конкретнее что означает устройство в контексте команды mount
<skai> хаорд, флешка, сидюк, сетевая шара, файл образа, просто файл с файловой системой внутри
<User225[web]> операндом там фигурирует устройство. ну в общем вопрос не могу сформулировать. спасибо за внимание
<andrey_> *аплодисменты*
<User225[web]> *кланяюсь*
<skai> он наверное хотел узнать, что в линуксах устройство - это файл в папке /dev
<skai> например хард - /dev/sd#
<skai> раздел на харде - /dev/sd##
<skai> но для этого он должен был прочитать хотяб help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<skai> что и рекомендуется для ознакомления, но игнорируется всеми
<User225[web]> <skai>  во-во ,прально.
<User225[web]> а вот почему раздел на харде выделяется в отдельное устройство ? для удобства?
<skai> @op
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu Russian - official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | Увидели явное нарушение - введите !op
<User225[web]> кстааати! спасибо за наводку help.ubuntu.ru/manual!!!!!!! отличная весчь!!
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | Увидели явное нарушение - введите !op
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<skai> от так то будет лучше
<User225[web]> а чё это было?
<skai> User225[web]: не обращай внимания
<User225[web]> а я тоже могу   @ оп    вызвыть?
<User225[web]> и мне за это ничё не будет?
<User225[web]> вызываю...
<User225[web]> вызываю...
<User225[web]> @op
<User225[web]>  а если так ....
<User225[web]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @kick User225[web] прочти правила
<User225[web]> пардон
<skai> @kick "User225[web]" прочти правила
<User632[web]> спасибо, прочитал.
<User632[web]> SAPetrovich , ага, давай!
<User632[web]> какие опции отвечают за возможность исполнения команды mount не рутом а и другим пользователем. в мане нашёл несколько противоречащих друг другу опций. одна из них - owner, но не удалось запустить. только через sudo.
<skai> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<skai> хммм
<skai> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2?s[]=mount
<skai> http://help.ubuntu.ru/?do=search&id=mount
<User632[web]> <@skai> а не проще man mount?
<skai> User632[web]: 99.999% заходящих сюда подтверждают собой падение уровня образования в россии тем, что не знают английского языка, хоть он и входит в школьную программу.а основные маны на ангшлийском
<User632[web]> <@skai> бе-бе-бе ... я в школе немецкий учил!
<skai> User632[web]: а таких всего 0.001 процента заходящих
<skai> кто немецкий или французский проходили
<skai> не учил никто пока
<User632[web]> вообще то насчёт падения уровня образования ты прав. если бы маны были на немецком, то я их всё равно не смог бы прочитать
<skai> [Raiden]: помогай
<User632[web]> может я смогу помочь?
<skai> [Raiden]: составляю. faq по поведению на канале
<skai> [Raiden]: что туда вкинуть?
<skai> почему не отвечают и как задавать вопросы я вкинул
<skai> что еще?
<User632[web]> 1. не задавать вопросов!!
<User632[web]> 2. См. п. 1
<skai> !support
<ubuntuhelp> Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<User632[web]> что это значит?
<User632[web]> мне страшно...
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите почему самба из наутилуса дает создавать/изменять/удалять файлы, а из консоли через mc не разрешает пишет что Can't create output file ?
<User632[web]> видимо, пользователи процессов разные
<User632[web]> вернее владельцы
<skai> AlbertR|alt: прав не хватат?покопай настрйоки самбы в мс
<AlbertR|alt> skai, если что то пытаюсь созадть из консоли без mc тоже самое, а в консоли где эти настройки могут быть?
<User632[web]> ну, это же очевидно. menu->настройки
<skai> @logs
<skai> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<skai> !no logs is reply Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<User632[web]> I'll remember, too
<skai> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166598.0
<User994[web]> проблема с сетью
<User994[web]> зараза
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<User994[web]> и ещё  проблема. на меня никто не обращает внимания (((( кроме ботов((
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: | Ubuntu Russian - official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9 |
<skai> отож
<User994[web]> отож         -великолепный олбанский!
<anaumov> !support
<ubuntuhelp> Техническая поддержка для Ubuntu от компании Cannonical Ltd. стоит денег. Здесь - энтузиасты.
<anaumov> cool
<skai> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <==  и подборка статей(немного устарело): http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=6900.0
<skai> !no faq is <reply> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> отож
<User994[web]> вышел ёжик из тумана
<User994[web]> вынул ножик из кармана
<User994[web]> почистил яблочко.... и съел
<skai> @deop
<skai> [Raiden]:
<skai> [Raiden]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166523.0;topicseen
<User948[web]> установил убунду груб не устанавливается
<skai> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<User948[web]> все хорошо но я лузер
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку же скидывал линк про 4Д шоу?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я по тв посмотрел. В инете не искал
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> skai: Ну укры отожгли. Лицензия на 1 пк.
<[Raiden]> там в коментах шот
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0905/h_1315242531_4693328_b2843babd1.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Да я вот в нете смотрю, оказалось что 4Д это 3д + живые элементы в лице того же человека-паука, а мы там про теорию струн, 11 измерений и так далее пол дня флудили ))))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: А.. Я по тв тоже услышал. Хотел сюда ниписать, но забыл.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На или в Украине давно уже оем убунту продают ))))
<[Raiden]> интересно измерение однако. 3д + всё что в нем может находиться
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> напоминает 5 сторон света.   Север, юг , запад, восток и где стоишь.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так и есть )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А это вообще 7Д, ты же и во времени стоишь + сам как отдельный физический объект, если по их логике судить ))))
<[Raiden]> гг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сегодня, кстати, в новостях проскочило, что на Украине будут убунту ставить на все ноуты, которые идут без винды в комплекте ))
<[Raiden]> как раз из такого топика картинка. Кто-то лоровскую новости скопировал
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166523.0;topicseen
<[Raiden]> ть
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Вопрос дня на форуме "А Ubuntu будет лицензионная? "   :-D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что в свете прайса листа не выглядит так уж и смешно :-D
<[Raiden]> угу
<skai> а уж бред, что без системы нельзя продавать, ибо так продавец сказал - эт ваще чтото с чемто
<skai> и про то, что стать партнером нельзя
<skai> и что посадят за использование без бумажки за 50 гривен
<Nor8>  skai: Факт, писал в чате Украина, опечатался на "Уркаина", подумал и решил не исправлять ;-)
<Nor8>   [Raiden]:  Что то в последнее время в 11.04 часто пульс хрипеть стал, не встречался с таким?
<[Raiden]> http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/admin/power_issue_linux.html
<[Raiden]> Nor8: встречался в скайпе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не только в нем
<[Raiden]> решить не смог, сча без пульса. Правда 1 раз пожалел, хотел поменять громкость конкретного потока , а без пульса даже хрен знает как.
<[Raiden]> 11.04 не самый удачный явно
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже самое можно про скайп сказать.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Такой звонилкой не пользовался? http://sflphone.org/features
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я вообще ими не пользуюсь. У племянницы ест ьвебкамера. С ней только болтаю иногда ) - это единственная моя задача в скайпе
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Мне как то хватает ирк и жабера
<[Raiden]> Аська тоже используется ради некоторых упертых
<skai> олсо в гуглотоке вполне годный аудио-видео
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Гуглоталк тоже видео поддерживает или ошибаюсь?
<[Raiden]> вроде поддерживает. Это по сути и есть жабер, один из серверов
<[Raiden]> но люди обычно незнают этого , поэтому для меня от этого пользы ноль
<[Raiden]> про жабер
<[Raiden]> Всякие медиа-приблуды - это фича не сервера, а клиента.
<[Raiden]> Сервер нужен только для того, чтобы согласовать rtp потоки.
<[Raiden]> Т.о. ищется клиент, умеющий видео и аудио и цель достигнута.
<ex-demon> народ какая файловая система на флешке идеальна для создания загрузочной флешки с Убунтой
<[Raiden]> на моей фат32
<Nor8> ex-demon: деыолта хватит за глаза и за уши
<Nor8> дефолтной*
<ex-demon> а какая дефолтная ))) там же в какой хочеш можно форматнуть
<[Raiden]> если пользовать в везде - фат, если в линукс - наверное экст4 без журнала
<Nor8> ex-demon: фат дефолт на всех флэшках
<ex-demon> фат или фат 32
<[Raiden]> ну это синонимы. Старые версии фата не юзает никто
<[Raiden]> или в очень извращенских целях
<ex-demon> тогда фат32 будет идеал ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-5-1-channel-ubuntu-login-sound-using-ppa.html
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это о чем?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: 5.1 трек для озвучки логина )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Нужная вещь, без нее ну никак :-D
<ex-demon> люди создар загрузочную флешку с убунтой а как проверить md5 самой флешки
<ex-demon> чтобы удостоверится в правильности
<Nor8> ex-demon: А зачем?
<ex-demon> всмысле это ненужно 7
<[Raiden]> ну вообще где-то в имидже валялся файлик с мд5 всех файлов
<[Raiden]> с ним можно сверить
<[Raiden]> либо использовать меню загрузки, там есть пункт проверки диска
<[Raiden]> в теории актуальынй и на флэшке
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: тоже хочу Файлик с md5 всех файлов :)
<[Raiden]> покопайса на сд
<[Raiden]> я*
<sig_wall> всех файлов вообще :)
<[Raiden]> возьми и сделай
<[Raiden]> )
<GordanFreeman> !unity
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unity'
<GordanFreeman> да уж. через месяц unity будет единственным стандартным окружением рабочего стола (планируется вырезать классическое), а информации о нём фиг да нифига - в основном слухи и вопли "как всё криво" :-/
<Nor8>  Допилят за месяц "волшебные напильники" твое юнити :-D
<GordanFreeman> я почитать хотел о нём. может что-то не догоняю, но то, что я увидел - полный провал. может просто ниасилил?
<GordanFreeman> удалил на фиг в первый же день, как поставил 11.04
<GordanFreeman> во, кстати, показательно на хабре. Статья: Полезные команды Unity.  Анонс - "Ubuntu 11.04 предлагает прекрасную возможность выучить новые и интересные команды для забивания шурупов молотком."
<Nor8> GordanFreeman: Про провал не ты один подметил
<ivan1> Хлопцы, а вот кто запускал Baldurs Gate 2 под вайном? Установиться установилась, но требует диск. Под виндой эта же версия, при условии смонтированного виртуального диска работает, а вот как под вайном замонтировать образ?
<[Raiden]> GordanFreeman: попробуй кубунту, там классическое
<[Raiden]> :)
<GordanFreeman> тогда уж xubuntu
<valrust> Привет! В Казани 09.09.11 планируется проведение встречи Kazan Ubuntu LoCo Team. Всех казанцев приглашаю принять участие во встрече.
<[Raiden]> Привет
<valrust> Привет
<dmay> ощи
<dmay> valrust куда свалил, негодяй
<Escsun> Привет всем
<dmay> Escsun: что сломал?
<dmay> а, не, тебя я знаю
<Escsun> dmay, лол))
<Escsun> dmay, было бы что ломать ))
<Sergey_IT> ку
<skai> dmay: фальстарт:))
<black_devil_ss47> как мога да си инсталирам MAC OS Snow Leopard на лаптопчето ACER ASPIRE ONE 150
<dmay> black_devil_ss47: ты няяяяшка :3
<black_devil_ss47> с USB флашка
<novns> болгарский?
<black_devil_ss47> да
<novns> смешной язык
<skai> !ru > black_devil_ss47
<ubuntuhelp> black_devil_ss47, please see my private message
<eugenz> народ, есть вопрос по созданию загрузочной флешки
<skai> black_devil_ss47: и вообще макось это оффтоп
<skai> eugenz: поздравляю:)
<skai> все все все
<skai> отметьте этот день в календаре
<skai> у человека есть вопрос
<novns> вопрос - половина ответа
<eugenz> почему в Make startup disk сама кнопка "Make startup disk" отключена?
<novns> попробовал 11.10, кстати
<eugenz> выбрал образ и флеху
<novns> слишком сырая ещё
<black_devil_ss47> какво е тов 11л10
<dmay> novns: пока она бета, ей можно. "слишком сырой" она станет через месяц, когда в релиз выйдет :3
<novns> нет, нельзя, у неё последний шанс
<dmay> так каждые полгода-же такой "последний шанс" )
<novns> я на 10.4 сижу
<novns> последняя адекватная версия
<eugenz> пытаюсь образ 11.04 записать в 10.10. это можно вообще?
<dmay> последняя адекватная весия был минт дарина >.<
<Sergey_IT> eugenz, да хоть в вин
<novns> eugenz, надо эту утилитку поновее, наверное
<black_devil_ss47> някои ще можели изобщо да ми помогне?
<skai> @kick black_devil_ss47 /join #ubuntu
<novns> skai, надо было сказать что-нибудь про спички, газету или курицу
<skai> novns: курки млеко яйки?
<novns> skai, нет, именно так как я сказал
<novns> это всё матершина в болгарском
<eugenz> ребят, взгляните плиз на скрин
<eugenz> http://i30.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0906/3e/e35899483f893b268ebfc5aae70a323e.png
<eugenz> ничего странного не заметили?
<a13k5> Шалом
<novns> eugenz, свободного менста нет
<dmay> a13k5: что сломал?
<novns> *места
<eugenz> флешка чистая
<novns> eugenz, не так отформатирована, может быть
<eugenz> самая главная кнопка, что с ней?
<novns> или не смонтирована
<novns> или наоборот смонтирована, а не должна быть
<black_devil_ss47> що се ебавате така а аз си мислех  че Руснаците са дружелубиви
<novns> black_devil_ss47, вы любите кушать курицу, читая утреннюю газету?
 * novns нанёс тяжелое оскорбление, наверное
<skai> black_devil_ss47: на канале есть правила. и их надо выполнять. не можешь говорить по русски - иди на зарубежные каналы.
<skai> eugenz: отформатируй флеху, великомученник
<skai> если не сказать грубее
<skai> видишь же, что свободное есто не отражается
<eugenz> skai: попробую, хотя она уже была отформатирована
<eugenz> fat32?
<black_devil_ss47> с каква програмка да направя USB флашката вутваща с MAC OS Snow Leopard
<[Raiden]> это что, мак юзеры уже ту тсоветов спрашивают?
<nand> [Raiden]: нет. Это болгарские мак юзеры спрашивают тут))))
<skai> eugenz: отформатируй прям в проге же.там кнопка специлаьно для слепых есть
<skai> [Raiden]: болгарские маководы
<skai> [Raiden]: один раз его уже выгнали
<nand> настолько суровы
<[Raiden]> каква  - слово понравилось
<eugenz> skai: разумеется я тыкал эту кнопку. она похоже не работает :-(
<eugenz> ладно, попробую ребут
<skai> eugenz: случаем не заменял ли ты окружение гнома на чтото другое?
<eugenz> нет
<skai> права на форматирование есть?
<skai> форматировал в vfat?
<skai> примонтировал перед тем, как лезть в прогу?
<skai> перезапускал прогу после примонтирования?
<eugenz> fat32, виндовая флеха. гном сам монтирует её в /media
<eugenz> если прав нет, то почему оно не спросит?
<[Raiden]> а о чем вы?
 * eugenz rebooting
<MasTak> всем добрый вечер
<flintstone> драсте
<MasTak> не подскажите какой линукс подойдет для ноута toshiba l500d-16q
<dmay> MasTak: красненький
<MasTak> *дистрибутив
<dmay> *обычный
<nand> MasTak:  я бы искал что освоить проще/лучше, а не для ноута че подойдет
<wildDAlex> Товарищи, кто-нидь в курсе вот это руководство по удалению PulseAudio актуально для 11.04? - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0
<MasTak> на счет освоиь, я на десктопе осваиваюсь. А на счет железа и тому подобного?
<Sergey_IT> MasTak, попробуй - расскажешь
<dmay> на счет железа тошиба - мамно. тут уж никакой линукс не поможет :/
<[Raiden]> Я считаю ноуты тошибы хорошими.
<Sergey_IT> dmay, то есть на мамно надо мамно ось ставить?
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну ты и кеды хорошими считаешь :3
<nand> MasTak:  Гугли отдельные части ноута на счет поддержки
<dmay> Sergey_IT: то есть что ни ставь один фиг мамно )
<[Raiden]> dmay: Если быть максимально точным, я их считаю лучшим де под линукс.
<dmay> [Raiden]: а, ну эт уже особая статистика )
<nand> [Raiden]: фломастеры на вкус все разные
<MasTak> попробовал с лайв убунты, вроде ни каких конфликтов, не считая, что вай фай не отключается
<Sergey_IT> nand, пробовал?
<[Raiden]> есть ещё очевидные вещи ) Например что бы гном2 стал хорошей де - надо как минимум метасити заменить на компиз или опенбокс и 1 из панелей заменить на что-нить имеющее настроек побольше )
<[Raiden]> хотя это опять про фломастеры
<nand> Sergey_IT: конечно, а еще когда то сидел на 3их кедах.
<skai> [Raiden]: поставить компиз стандалон.прикрутить панельку доком или еще как.и все
<[Raiden]> skai: тогда это будет неплохое де. Точнее могло бы быть .в прошлом :)
<skai> ну компиз то развивается
<skai> и сча может бюыть
<nand> Sergey_IT:  как то не прижилось, хотя много релизов пробовал в разных дистрах
<[Raiden]> А кде впринципе не нуждается в особых изменениях.
<[Raiden]> поэтому это лучшее готовое де
<skai> кроме изменения в прожорливости
<Sergey_IT> nand, я про фломастеры )
<nand> skai:  кстати пробывал compiz standalone, выйгрыш в производительности не особо больше перед gdm3 + compiz. А вот костылей ставить всяких пиходится
<nand> приходится*
<nand> Sergey_IT: ну это так метафора. На самом деле они все одинаково невкусные (опыт детсва)
<nand> [Raiden]:  это сугубо твое мнение
<[Raiden]> ну да, я не проводил статистику )
<nand> [Raiden]:  я про всякие непомуки молчу и кучу остальных ненужных вещей
<[Raiden]> тут видно сколько сожрало http://itmages.ru/image/preview/275293/74cada82
<[Raiden]> если загрузится, итмажес лагает
<nand> а сколько они плазму пилили чтоб не падала, я просто в один момент задолбался ждать стабильных 4х кед и свалил на гном)
<dmay> я б  сказал не "лагает" а "лежит ващенафиг"
<[Raiden]> nand: Я бы мог обьяснить что такое непомук, но вроде описано везде. Возможность подписать файл, поставить на него теги, использовать рейтин + искать по этому всему очень быстро  - не совсем лишнее
<[Raiden]> + кому непомук не нужен - его можно отключить в 1 клик.
<nand> [Raiden]: я без всяких непомуков расскладываю все по порядку. Дисциплинирует однако.
<[Raiden]> Я может слегка туп, но когда открываются возможности какие либо - это хорошо. А когда нет - нет ничего лишнего - это плохо.
<nand> тренирует память
<[Raiden]> то что в кде есть функционал который нужен не всем - факт. То что он по большей части отключается или не мешает - впринципе тоже сложно оспорить я думаю )
<[Raiden]> скажем, плазмойды не надо - повесь старый добрый конки и радуйся.
<[Raiden]> но они есть
<nand> [Raiden]:  кстати раз напомнил про коньки
<nand> вчера ты казал разные обои на разных рабочих столах. Скажи а как коньки себя ведут?
<[Raiden]> в общем можно использовать только то , что есть либо будет. Того чего нету использовать нельзя - соотв минимализм нужен только тогда, когда это единсвенный выход :)
<[Raiden]> взять например гномшелл. Есть там два эффекта  анимации и всё, дальше не прыгнуть. Точнее можно, но только если программист. А в компизе  выбор ощутимо шире и в тоже время весь отключается - вот это я называю хорошей программой
<[Raiden]> когда всё станвоится проще, из-за того,что сложное.
<[Raiden]> простите за флуд
<nand> [Raiden]: ага.  Про коньки то скажи)
<[Raiden]> увроде на 1 стоеле отображались, сча может гляну
<skai> а кто хвастался, что с жабера можно с вкашниками общаться?
<[Raiden]> но тут опять же есть удобство созданное за счет очень сложного вм - можно любое окно заставить располагаться где надо
<[Raiden]> наврал, на всех
<nand> [Raiden]:  я в компизе давно правил понаписал для консоли, браузера и прочего
<nand> [Raiden]:  фон какой то один берет?
<[Raiden]> не, на кажлм свой берет , шот надо?
<nand> [Raiden]: кинь начало конфига если не сложно
<[Raiden]> возможно лишнее есть, лень чистить http://paste.org.ru/?km4shk
<nand> благодарю
<ivan1> А можно ли на разных рабочих столах сделать разные обои?
<nand> ivan1: какое DE?
<ivan1> гном
<[Raiden]> в компизе был плагин , но у меня не работал
<ivan1> компиз выключен
<nand> [Raiden]:  ты наверное рабочий стол не вырубил вот и не увидил обой
<nand> ivan1:  в гноме только с компизом и с ограничениями
<[Raiden]> nand: перведи на русский )
<[Raiden]> а.. в компизе
<ivan1> Понятно, спасибо.
<nand> [Raiden]:  после настройки плагина в compiz нужно выключать отображение рабочего стола дефолтного
<[Raiden]> может быть если подумат ьчто рисует фоновую картинку в гноме и выключить это и заменить чем-то другим, то будет возможно. Вроде бы там рисует фон наутилус - возможно вру.
<nand> в гноме это в gconf-editor в настройках nautilusa. Обои я разные заводил, но помойку на рабочем столе уже не развести
<nand> [Raiden]:  да прав ты, прав)
<[Raiden]> nand: оснью посмотрю )
<ivan1> А кто-нибудь запускал под виртуальной виндой старые игрущки? Через виртуалбокс очень странно работает звук - как бы заикается, что ли... драйвер в настройках виртуал бокса- puls audio, так же пробовал альсу.
<[Raiden]> осенью в октябре т.е.
<[Raiden]> ivan1: мне думается это будет ощутимо хуже вайна. В вмваре  более реально что-то запустить.
<[Raiden]> а для совсем-сщвсем старых есть dosbox
<ivan1> Ну не настолько). Хотя и досбокс не панацея, есть гениальнейшая игрушка всех времен и народов the grandest fleet, так нормально под досбоксом она так и не пошла, у меня во всяком случае)
<ivan1> Единственная система под которой она нормально работала - была xp на нетбуке, но я её снёс.
<ivan1> Ну и что раньше хр то тоже нормально было...
<ivan1> а что касается вайна... вроде идёт, но как-то с тормозами) бг2 я всё пытаюсь окучить под линуксом. Вообще на рутрекере есть сборка под линукс, но кривая.
<ivan1> Чо-то менч понесло ).
<ivan1> А вмваре же платный щас вроде?
<dmay> вмварь всегда платный был
<dmay> плеер не считается
<ivan1> Ну, а плеера достаточно будет для таких нужд? В смысле - игрушки старенькие погонять?
<dmay> будь мужиком, купи П2 в кладовку!
<ivan1> Та у меня есть виндовый комп, но я люблю шобы на ноуте, перед сном в кровати)
<ivan1> ну и сам факт
<ivan1> Спать пойду.
<[Raiden]> ах да, простите за рекламу кде. Но как бы что начал юзать, о том и пишу. ) Минусы тут тоже есть. В основном два. Плазма всё ещё может падать и памяти многовато ест
<[Raiden]> Когда неделю юзал ГШ  , говорил о нём )
<nand> [Raiden]: ты какие то очевидности про кде рассказываешь)
<nand> помню когда мандрива зарелизилась впервый раз с кде4 она умерла в моих глазах как дистр. С тех по много времени прошло, а проблемы теже
<nand> лучше б переписали 3и кеды под qt4
<[Raiden]> ну ест ьвпринципе тринити
<[Raiden]> даже сборки убунты с ней
<novns> nand, так переписали давно
<novns> да, тринити
<novns> теперь ждём, кто спортирует второй гном на третью гтк
<nand> то форк, я может выяснился не точно. Я осуждаю создание кде4
<nand> novns: а чем не устраивает просто гном2?)
<novns> он перестаёт поддерживаться
<[Raiden]> nand: сча в кде4 есть практически всё что было в кде3
<novns> [Raiden], неа, в кде3 можно было по-празному виртуальные десктопы настраивать
<nand> [Raiden]:  действительно быстро
<novns> хотя это ерунда
<novns> *разному
<[Raiden]> novns: тут ещё более по разному онинастраиваются.
<[Raiden]> так же как в кде3 + комнаты
<Escsun> приложение живет до тех пор, пока оно развивается
<novns> [Raiden], ещё в кде3 было отсутствие mysql  в зависимостях
<nand> вот беда линукса в том что он не умеет останавливается. Разрабам лишь бы все разламать и поновой пилить
<nand> останавливаться*
<Anton2d> [Raiden], у тебя ОС 64 или 32 бита + PAE ?
<novns> nand, вы сейчас бред говорите
<[Raiden]> novns: вообще, это не обязательная зависимость , я слышал можно собрать с скулайт. Но тут надо ещё учесть 1 ньюанс. Кде4 сущесвоет в момент, когда винты по 2тб стоят от 100$ - при таком раскладе  кде4 занимает меньше % места ,чем занимало кде3 раньше.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: 64
<Anton2d> а с PAE ядром не связывался ?
<Anton2d> на 32 битной
<novns> [Raiden], когда были маленькие винчестеры и тормозные процессоры, а памяти ни на что не хватало, кде3 была шустрой и лёгкой
<[Raiden]> не, не пробовал. С пае будет так же ка ки без него, только будет видно больше 4гб рам. Незначительную потерю в скорости можно не считать.
<novns> [Raiden], а сейчас, когда винчестверов завались, память скоро терабайтами начнём ставить, кде4 - тормозная, тяжёлая и неуклюжая система
<novns> это прогресс, да
<novns> только кде немножко бежит впереди прогресса
<[Raiden]> novns: квин в 4.7 впринципе уже такой же быстрый как компиз или рядом. - Это в режиме опенгл2, а если дрова поддерживают опенг ес2  - то оно вообще шустрое.
<novns> [Raiden], вот только konsole запускается около секунды
<novns> это постараться надо
<Anton2d> Да не совсем так же. Кроме того что приложения система не сможет отдать более двух(?) гиг кажется. Есть еще некоторые необъяснимые глюки.
<[Raiden]> novns: гном-терминал тоже врятли меньше секунды )
<novns> нет, он мгновенно
<novns> там при запуске больше баш тратит времени на всякие автодополнения, чем сам терминал
<[Raiden]> повторный запуск консоле у меня тоже мгновенный.
<novns> а меня не волнует повторный
<[Raiden]> а первый в гноме у меня точно не мгновенный.
<novns> и да, если повторный не сразу, а спустя время - не поможет
<nand> юзайте tilda и не парьтесь)
<[Raiden]> может быть если поставить prelink то будет
<novns> [Raiden], вы не поверите, с prelink второй гном вообще летает
<[Raiden]> есть ещё прелоад - но он только повторный запуск ускоряет. Кстати советую
<[Raiden]> прелоад безопасен
<novns> да проще не пользоваться кедами
<[Raiden]> я его постоянно использую
<novns> третий гном сейчас катастрофа, но как за доведение его до ума все взялись - внушает надежду
<[Raiden]> крупные программы в любой среде приходится пускать, бывает что не 1 раз. По крайней мее у меня.
<novns> в третьем гноме хохма в том, что не претензий к скорости работы и т.п.
<novns> *нет
<novns> только к неудачному интерфейсу
<novns> а так, муттер работает шустрее компиза
<novns> и не мешает опенглю всякому
<novns> верните старые панели и старые апплеты - я буду счастлив
<Anton2d> а что в 11.10 планируют оставить только юнити? Стандартного гнома вообще не будет ?
<Kyshtynbai> озверели что ли они
<[Raiden]> вот так кстати гном-терминал не может, может быть есть некоторые основания для более долгого запуска + в кде используются текстовые конфиги , что может замедлять как раз запуск
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0907/h_1315339200_9442773_e0bdbbe458.png
<Kyshtynbai> юнити неюзабелен.
<maikl> классика лучше
<Anton2d> это он для нас не юзабелен, а для домохозяек пойдет, походу на них идет ориентировка убунты..
<Anton2d> да лиж бы выбор оставили, не верю я что стандартного нома выпилят, это нелогично.
<Kyshtynbai> Домохозяйка все равно не будет юзать линукс.
<Kyshtynbai> Что надо домохозяйке? Тырнет и офис
<Anton2d> а что ей, в одноглазники то ходить даже удобнее с линуха.
<Kyshtynbai> Тырнет ладно, а офис всё равно виндовый много лучше
<Anton2d> нафиг ей офис то.. ;)
<[Raiden]> повторю, итмажес ваще слег http://rghost.ru/20697671/image.png
<Kyshtynbai> Райден, а как ты в konsole две панели сделал?
<Anton2d> тем более на таком уровне, что бы понять разницу между МС и либро
<Anton2d> ИТимаж - летает
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: вид - разделить окно.
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<Anton2d> 3 кила в секунду ;)
<Kyshtynbai> У меня к гтк единственная претензия. Причем я даже не уверен, что именно к гтк... в опере если делать аплод картинки, тумбнейлы размером 16*16, так что ничего не видно. Можно правда поменять отображение файлового менеджера
<Kyshtynbai> на кутэ и тогда будет как в кедах ползунок, но этот вариант у меня тормозит довольно ощутимо. Ну ещё konsole, а остольно всё гномье приемлю.
<[Raiden]> гном впринципе легче и быстрее, тут я с  автором выше согласен...
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере второй )
<[Raiden]> опера кстати с 10 какой-то не использует qt
<[Raiden]> просто вид у ней такой, почти не изменился
<[Raiden]> или с 11 - я не помню
<novns> даже могу рассказать, почему не использует
<novns> и кто ещё от qt пострадал сильно
<novns> qt ломает abi в минорных обновлениях
<Anton2d> [Raiden], я кстати похоже юзаю МС+терминал, но банально группирую 2 окна компизом, они потом вместе живут.
<[Raiden]> Может и в этом причина, я незнаю. Насамом деле и фф гтк не юзает
<novns> однажды qt все обновили из-за какой-то уязвимости
<Kyshtynbai> фф вообще хитропопо тумбнейлы отображает, как-то сбоку
<Anton2d> Однако в консоле походу это более правильно выглядет!
<novns> и опера резко перестала работать
<Kyshtynbai> и в фф кстати, по-моему, переключить это отображения низзя
<novns> они конечно пересобрали оперу, но было уже поздно
<novns> масса народу решила таки попробовать хром, вот как я, например
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Ясно. Под гтк есть терминатор и что-то ещё. Там божет окно разделяться как в konsole. Кстати таббинг окон тут тоже есть
<[Raiden]> б=м
<Kyshtynbai> Хром в принципе юзать можно было бы, будь там жесты. Я когда последний раз проверял, жесты были только под виндовую версию.
<novns> а сейчас у гегльерза проблемы с qt
<novns> *гугльерза
<Anton2d> вот хочу такой же, как консоле в гноме, надо потестить разные.
<Anton2d> А вот на хром с оперы я прешел по другой причины, я увидел, как там легко и быстра ствяться вские флешблок, адблок и прочие екстеншены, этого хватило что бы остаться на хромиуиме.
<novns> он поставляется со своим встроенным, у которого проблемы со шрифтами, юникодом и т.п.
<novns> раньше можно было просто удалить штатный, и он спокойно пользовался системным
<novns> а теперь хрен там
<Kyshtynbai> Антон, да в опере тоже всё это ставится в два клика...
<nand> Anton2d:  в опере нынче тоже все есть
<novns> в опере всегда был свой адблок
<novns> родной
<Kyshtynbai> Хотя я лично это всё и не юзаю... стандартного родного обученного адблока зватает
<dmay> опера? кто то сказал опера?
<Anton2d> ну не надо... ага в два клика я помню....
<dmay> я за бан.
<novns> Anton2d, половина баннеров во всё интернете банилась одним /cgi-bin/iframe/ или как там, точно не помню
<dmay> Kyshtynbai: хром - браузер. фф - тормозной, но браузер. даже ИЕ - и то браузер. а втф опера?
<Kyshtynbai> опера - браузер браузеров)
<novns> dmay, опера - шустрый браузер, который придумал всё, что мы так любим
<dmay> novns: опера - шустрый? О_О
<novns> табы, адблок, пользовательские css и скрипты
<Anton2d> есесно там был свой ад и флеш блок и урлфильтр, но настраивалось это всё через Ж. Когда я увидел как это ставиться в хромиуме, я сказал вау, и потихоньку так и привык ко всем его остальным недостаткам
<[Raiden]> аА опера тогда internet client
<[Raiden]> ^)
<dmay> этот неповоротливый мега комбайн "всй в одном", где только явы встроенной разве что нет - это шустрый?
<[Raiden]> чат, почта, рсс, браузер + виджеты ещё
<novns> да, рсс, виджеты и ещё эта главная страница с превьюшками
<novns> опера практически изобрела современный браузер
<[Raiden]> мазила сюит кстати жива до сих пор, зовется только seamonkey  - это почти как опера.
<novns> до нреё все косили под ие
<novns> *неё
<novns> ну или третий нетскейп, кому как
<dmay> novns: есть такое. изобрела. спасибо, опера. всего хорошего, опера. :3
<nand> Anton2d:  мм ты уверен?  в опере щас: Расширения-> выбрать расширения...напротив нужного install. как бы все
<Kyshtynbai> да именно так
<novns> dmay, вы видать недавно в интернетах, опера довольно долго была самым шустрым браузером
<novns> до хрома
<dmay> novns: это "довольно долго" кончилось со вторым ФФ, да
<novns> нет, фф до сих пор медленнее
<Kyshtynbai> и я вот не понимаю щто такое - самый шутсрый? на ста мегабитах это что, заметно? Да хоть бы и на одном...
<[Raiden]> У меня так вышло, что я юзал потовик в ней. Причем как в лине , так и в винде.  А потом перелез на фф, но опера до сих пор используется как почтовый клиент ) И менять лениво.
<dmay> novns: фф _теперь_ медленне, они ещё с третьей ветки покатились все в курсе куда
<Kyshtynbai> или имеется ввиду сама софтина
<nand> dmay:  веселишь. Ты за новостями часто следишь?)))
<novns> Kyshtynbai, шустрый - не про скорость сети, а отзывчивость браузера
<Kyshtynbai> у меня до 50 вкладок работает без каких-либо тормозов
<Anton2d> nand, причем тут сейчас, разговор то начался с того что те кто перешли еще тогда на хром так и остались, как спейчас в опере я не видел, каюсь, но и пробовать даже неохота.
<dmay> nand: да вроде как. новостей типа "из оперы наконец выкинули всё ненужное" не замечал )
<Anton2d> На все недостатки хромиума я нашел нужные кстеньшны и забил.
<nand> dmay:  тебя ненужное использовать никто не заставляет)
<novns> dmay, и ещё не забывайте, что десктопная версия для оперы - вторичный продукт, так для коллекции
<novns> опера зарабатывает лицензированием движка и мобиьлными версиями
<dmay> nand: а качать, запускать, загружать в оперативку и тратить на это электричество - заставляют :3
<novns> *мобильными
<dmay> novns: рад за них. но это не делает их десктопный браузер более адекватным.
<dmay> *и это мы ещё не вспоминали про второе место после ИЕ6 по ненависти среди веб-дизайнеров :3
<Kyshtynbai> мобильным версиям имхо тихо приходят веники - со всеми этими планшетами и мелкими быстрыми камнями скоро именно устройств ала телеыфон не останецца
<novns> да, ещё скажите спасибо опере за правильные стандарты в интернете, за совместимость и т.п.
<novns> ну и за css
<dmay> Kyshtynbai: 50 вкладок? что-то мне подсказывает, что тееб надо занятся самоорганизацией :/
<nand> Anton2d:  Speed Dial ы которые я видел в ФФ и хроме жалкое подобие оперного, нет сохранения паролей из каробки как в опере, ужасный менеджер загрузок. Опера хранит историю переходов закрытой вкладки. То есть закрыл нечаяно, открыл, история переходов на месте. А в
<dmay> novns: спасибо. это всё хорошо и отлично. только браузер то всё равно мамно :\
<novns> dmay, да нет, отличный браузер
<Anton2d> Ого! ; Опера, кстати первая кто научился правильно масштабировать контент с фит то видч, за это ей спасибо, я без этого вообще жить не мог, первое на хроумиму что поставил это фит то видч.
<Kyshtynbai> а ты сам-то что юзаешь?))) уж не линкс ли? а то и фф тормозит и опера отстой
<novns> мне сдаётся, что dmay видел оперу только на скриншотах лоровских
<dmay> nand: хром тоже хранит историю закрытых вкладок. в дев-ветке уже б-м адекватные вариации на тему спиддиала есть
<Anton2d> спиддиал, точно такой же как в опере ставиться и с историей закрытых кстати.
<dmay> nand: сохранение паролей - + из той-же коробки синк в облако - при переустановке системы ничего перебивать не надо
<Anton2d> кейринг вроде умеет хранить их в облаке, не ?
<dmay> nand: и при всём при этом хром - не долбаный комбайн
<novns> dmay, с чего это?
<novns> хром - платформа для веб-приложений
<nand> dmay: я оперой пользуюсь исключительно как браузером. Мне вот пофиг комбайн она или нет
<novns> хром даже гугльдокс умеет в оффлайне
<Anton2d> вот вот, его ставишь он фактически голый без ничего, потом добиваешь нужными расширениями.
<dmay> novns: не слушай маркетологов. любая "платформа для веб-приложений" это обычный браузер.
<novns> да что там гугльдокс, хром ещё и ангрибёрдс
<novns> в оффлайне
<[Raiden]> http://www.just5.ru/cp09_15shki.php  - идеальный юзерфрендли ифейс
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> хех, сумел браузер флешку на диск запомнить - всё, комбайн
<dmay> тогда опера с фф это вообще полноценне ОСи )
<novns> dmay, причём здесь флэшка?
<novns> вообще ни при чём
<dmay> novns: а, ну да, это ПвЗ флешкой сделали
<novns> хром - это платформа, на которй основан хром ос
<dmay> anyway, ну не флешку, ну несколько файлов
<novns> а скоро ещё там native client доведут до ума
<dmay> фф вон вообще при запуске странички подтягивает даже если инете нет. оффлайн-интерент, фигли :3
<dmay> novns: ога. и наступит вендекапец. ну-ну.
<Alagos> Кто docky использует? У кого gmail notify работает? Или это оно только у меня проходит проверку, но новых сообщений не показывает?
<novns> dmay, вы своими словами можете разговаривать или только мемами?
<[Raiden]> эти телефоны джаст5 надо подарить работникам проекта GNOME , что бы ощутили себя на месте юзера-идиота.
<dmay> novns: я предпочитаю применять узнаваемые образы, чтобы смысл сообщения был доступен даже самому необразованному собесенику :3
<dmay> [Raiden]: джаст5 няшка, бабкам-дедкам дарить )
<Anton2d> [Raiden], да не, хороший дезигн ;) простой такой, угу и на юнити похож... млин.
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> dmay, то есть лично вам, понятно
<[Raiden]> кстати да, зря я ржу. Телефон то наверное удобный. И на случай ругани про функционал можно сказать: Да у нас даже фонарик есть!
<dmay> novns: запятых всё равно не хватает. расшифруй? (
<novns> dmay, вы предпочитаете "применять узнаваемые образы" (тупые мемы), чтоб смысл вашего сообщения был доступен даже вам самому
<dmay> novns: мог бы просто написать "нет ты дурак", чего уж напрягался то? :/
<dmay> anyway, такие приёмы обычно ещё в детском саду проходят...
<novns> разве я где-то утверждал, что вы дурак?
<novns> это вы сами изволили
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Для пожилых людей телефон
<dmay> novns: лицорука. самому то не стыдно?
<novns> фонарик - самая важная вещь в телефоне
<Anton2d> [Raiden], за каким интересом, у тебя теперь ник в скобках? Набирать первую скобку не удобно, даже с дополнением.
<novns> dmay, вот опять тупой мем
<dmay> novns: а что поделаешь...
<novns> dmay, говорите своими словами
<Jericho> Я Вас категорически приветствую, полуночники
<dmay> novns: нет уж. я хочу чтоб ты сам понял
<dmay> Jericho: что сломал?
<Anton2d> dmay, "лицорука" своими словами, это будут маты ;) а их низя... чем тебе мемы не угодили, они есть. куда теперь без них.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Без скобок был занят
<Anton2d> Как так занят?... Ты же был без скобок раньше
<Anton2d> А при регистрации штоли
<dmay> Anton2d: это не мне неугодили, это novns решил что оперу ему защищать больше нечем и перевел разговор на мою личность )
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: Ну да, и сча занят. Сча уж не буду менять
<Jericho> dmay подскажите как установить программу из тар.зипа?
<dmay> Jericho: оно тебе надо? поищи сначала в репах.
<Jericho> dmay юторрента там нема
<[Raiden]> ох
<dmay> охлол
<dmay> Jericho: ю мейд май дей
<Anton2d> dmay, да, сорри, это я как раз хотел novns сказать
<novns> если что, юторрент есть под линупс
<dmay> Jericho: используй transmission же!
<novns> бета версия, но есть
<Jericho> я эксперементирую и учусь по тихоньку, вот
<novns> и вот это "ю мейд май дей" - опять тупой мем
<[Raiden]> Jericho: тгз - архив. можно распаковат ькак tar xzvf  file.tar.gz  или кликнув 2 раза (откроется file-roller). Как ставить - зависит о тсодержимого - ест ьньюансы.
<[Raiden]> + это 100% пустая трата времени
<dmay> novns: совсем обиделся, теперь будешь все мои цитаты анализировать?
<novns> dmay, да ладно, не обижайся
<dmay> господа! у меня появился первый почитатель-исследователь моего творчества!
<Nor8> Jericho:qtorrent поставь
<nand> Jericho:  по хорошему поищи про сборку пакетов
<Kyshtynbai> да трансмишн чем плох...
<[Raiden]> Jericho: если там не бинарник, то очень часто установка начинается с чтения файлов README и INSTALL внутри архива. :)
<skai> dmay: тю:)у мну десяток личных фанатов было.которые ловили каждое мое слово.старались привлечь внимания и дня не могли провести не думая обо мне:)
<novns> тансмишн надо ставить распоследней версии
<novns> у них там ppa свой есть, кажется
<dmay> skai: у тебя должность. а у меня - признание только личных заслуг :Р
<nand> Kyshtynbai, novns: на вкус и цвет, я вот qbittorrent пользую
<rty4047> deluge надеюсь уже не такой глючный как раньше?
<Anton2d> делюга рулит, но увы подзаглючивает как и раньше
<[Raiden]> я пользовал трансмишен, сча ktorrent. К обоим претензий нет.
<skai> dmay: меня начали фанатеть еще до должности:)
<Nor8> http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/
<Jericho> Kyshtynbai в нем нет настройки очередности закачки
<Anton2d> хотя я ей все равно пользуюсь, единственный глюк остался - иногда забирает 50% проца, лечится перезапуском, и иногда теряет открытый порт - лечится также.
<dmay> Jericho: будь мужиком, купи дофигаМбит канал, очередность закачки будет не нужна!
<dmay> skai: ню-ню... все вы так говорите, непризнаные гении XD
<Jericho> Nor8 поставил я его работает вроде нормально, но что-то мне в ней не нравится
<skai> dmay: ну я то был признан:)меня даж пытались копировать:)
<Nor8>  Jericho: Ну поставь тогда vuze, там все есть ))
<novns> Jericho, зато в нём есть волшебное действие мышки
<Jericho> dmay в Сургуте надо быть нефтяным магнатов чтоб дофгаМБ канал купить )
<Anton2d> Jericho, deluge пробовал, не понравилася ?
<novns> если в трансмишне указать на торрент или даже отдельный файл в списке, он получает приоритет
<Nor8>  Jericho: В Сургуте нефтяные магнаты еще не сделали нормальный интернет для народа?
<dmay> Jericho: ну, бубунту же ты как-то скачать осилил? )
<Jericho> Nor8 эт не травите мне душу сударь, знал бы ты цены волосы бы посидели...
<Nor8> Jericho: Догадываюсь, да еще и нет на педальном приводе наверняка )))
<Jericho> dmay купил в магазине диск каноникл за 72 рубля
<dmay> Jericho: ладно, ладно, на этом затыкаюсь )
<Jericho> Nor8 типа того )
<dmay> Jericho: алсо, если хочешь стать Ъ, есть ещё rtorrent, который вообще ВСЁ может
<dmay> skai: будь другом, добавь в !opera ботику http://screencast.com/t/OlT42B9RmpXX :3
<novns> Jericho, https://www.wstel.ru/?page_id=83
<novns> первое, что гугль нашёл
<novns> обычные цены, у нас такие же примерно
<skai> dmay: soooo fat
<Jericho> To all Я бы тому кто название прогам в Убунту придумывал в голову бы гвоздь вбил...
<dmay> novns: провайдер, у которого сертификат сайта просроченый :\
<novns> dmay, а это не важно
<dmay> skai: ^____^'
<skai> Jericho: ну так варвары без фантазии и образования всегда ругались на то, что поэтичные названия слишком сложны
<dmay> novns: это мелочи. если у них в сортире не мыто и какашки по стенам размазаны, то это тоже, по идее, не важно. но мелочи они такие...
<Jericho> skai это типа я варвар чтоли?
<skai> Jericho: ты что:)ты вообще образец интеллекта:)
<novns> dmay, я не хочу говорить о какашках, размазанных по стенам. ищите другого собеседника
<dmay> Jericho: не обращай внимания, скай сегодняпросто немного злобнее обычного XD
<dmay> novns: ну ты же хотел своих слов :/
<Jericho> skai чЁ ето? (с) Интерны
<dmay> вот вам всем не угодишь..
<skai> novns: слил.сочувствую.но ниче.однажды ты сможешь постоять за себя и дать хотя бы один аргумент в защиту своих высказываний, кроме переходов на личности:)
<skai> dmay: видишь?оно смотрит интерны:)образец интеллекта:)
<dmay> skai: интерны няшне. глманое что не дом2.
<novns> Jericho, так что про цены?
<dmay> *главное
<skai> dmay: ну так линуксоиды такое не смотрят.это прерогатива ваша, вантузятская:)
<Jericho> dmay сами вы оно
<Jericho> novns а что с ними?
<novns> skai, ?
<dmay> skai: ога, Ъ-линуксоиди смотрят ТБВ, которое для ваннаби-гиков, ога :3
<dmay> Jericho: ась? оО
<skai> лан
<skai> не бузите
<novns> Jericho, я дал ссылку на сургутского провайдера, с обычными тарифами
<Jericho> novns обычными для какого города? в Сургуте это дорого 600р за 1 МБит это слишком
<novns> 600р в месяц - дорого?
<novns> вы что
<nand> novns:  это ппц как дорого
<nand> ))
<dmay> novns: внутримкадыш щтоле? :3
<novns> там 1000-р за безлимит без ограничений
<Anton2d> у нас в Барнауле за 555 - 5 мегабит, но это недавно появилось.Так что 600 за 1 дорого уже сейчас.
<Jericho> novns ыы не верьте им )))
<novns> это конечно дороже, чем где-то ещё, но про "нужно быть магнатом" - это фантазия
<nand>  у меня за 450 - 24 Мбита днем, до 40 ночью...и эт еще фигня
<nand> ну это все равно печально за 600р 1 мегабит(
<Anton2d> Ну да, это собственно терпимо, не запредельно, но дороговасто.
<Jericho> novns приезжайте, поживите у нас и посмотрим что вы потом скажате
<Anton2d> Еще год назад я сидел на мегабите за 800 р.
<novns> Jericho, вы ближе к европам, чем я
<novns> я в Иркутске
<Jericho> novns в Волгограде вот 450-650 р за 6МБит
<novns> у нас 700
<novns> но это вполне подъёмные цены
<dmay> кстати о птичках. пойду разбужу кого нить в ТП.
<novns> откуда шутка про магнатов-то?
<Jericho> novns от зарплаты )
<novns> если не секрет, сколько в месяц в среднем?
<Jericho> 10-12
<novns> есть куда расти :-)
<dmay> novns: ты таки последовательный противник юмора? )
<Jericho> novns было бы где, вырос бы ) работу тут на прво и лево не раздают
<novns> фрилансерство никто не отменял
<novns> в крайнем случае,Ю можно рискнуть и самому раздать себе работу
<Jericho> novns дети вообще отца забудут в таком случае )
<novns> Jericho, а если поменьше сидеть в ирц?
<novns> а, он ушёл
<novns> видать, такая же мысль пришла в голову
<snwbrdr> всем привет
<dmay> snwbrdr: что сломал?
<snwbrdr> надо дать понять амавису чтоб он чистил после себя мусор в /var/lib/amavis/tmp
<snwbrdr> кто знает как ? :)
<novns> tmpwatch поставить
<novns> (и настроить)
<snwbrdr> ну так можно и скриптом проходится
<snwbrdr> вопрос в том это так работает амавис или я чет не то сделал
<novns> у амависа прямо на главной странице написано
<novns> Do not let too many files accumulate in directories /var/virusmail or /var/amavis or /var/amavis/tmp
<novns> то есьт, так задумано, надо самому чтстить
<novns> *чистить
<novns> snwbrdr, а теперь вопрос - этот амавис хоть раз поймал что-нибудь?
<novns> он вообще работает?
<snwbrdr> я бы тебе мог ответить если бы я им пользовался давно, но я бы тогда не задал бы вопроса насчет папок :)
<snwbrdr> из текста на главной странице амависа неявно дается понять что чистить эти папки надо самому :)
<snwbrdr> хотя
<snwbrdr> я вот читаю и видимо по ходу именно это и дается там понять :)
<snwbrdr> не ну а вообще чем фильтровать то еще кроме как жетскими ограничениями на этапе сессии
<novns> фильтровать нужно именно вирусы?
<novns> или спам тоже?
<snwbrdr> первое
<[Raiden]> аштв умеет искать файлы старее чем + -exec c rm + cron
<[Raiden]> find
<novns> самый простой вариант, не париться и купить почтовый фильтр у касперского или дрвеба
<[Raiden]> это я про темп
<novns> [Raiden], это был вопрос?
<snwbrdr> [Raiden]: да я уже нашел много варианто решения этой проблемы
<[Raiden]> novns: нет )
<novns> snwbrdr, потому что все вирусы,, по слухам, именно там и пишутся
<snwbrdr> novns: ну это уже немного не по теме проблемы :)
<novns> snwbrdr, фильтр для себя или для кучи пользователей?
<snwbrdr> для 10 - 15 человек
<novns> тогда есть выбор - настраивать амавис, который всё равно всё пропустит
<novns> или поставить коммерческий фильтр
<snwbrdr> не то что бы меня достал  спам :)  пока что это один два пистма в 2 недели :)
<snwbrdr> =)
<snwbrdr> ладно твою позицию я понял :) спасибо за подсказку про самостоятельную чистку :)
<novns> можно ещё прос то довериться dnsbl
<novns> оно, в принципе, быстро обновляется
<novns> но там есть шансы не получить важную почту
<snwbrdr> да пробовал я это дело, проблем небыло но слышал что многие жалуются :)
<novns> ну и ещё один момент
<novns> вирусы в письмах редко рассылают, чаще просто дают ссылку
<[Raiden]> болтал сча на тему того что много названий ультрабуки, нетбуки и т.д. Мысль токая родилась
<[Raiden]> [02:03:39] [@Raiden]те что с убунтой надо убуками обозвать однозначно. хубуками, кубуками, лубуками :)
<Anton2d> Если кто сталкивался с проблемами vbox + winxp, помоготи плиз: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=16571.msg1225592#msg1225592
<Escsun> Anton2d, странно)
<Anton2d> Да не то слово
<Escsun> у меня на атоме хп жрет 2-3 % цп)
<Escsun> и не тормозит
<Escsun> а шустро бегает
<Escsun> и это на нетбуке)
<Escsun> где 1 ядро
<Escsun> правда виртулизация есть))
<Anton2d> Да нет 2-3 оно тоже может жрать, оно не жрет более 50% когда тяжолую задачу там пускаешь
<Escsun> когда тяжелую может и все 100 )
<Anton2d> по 50 от каждого ядра всмысле берет - этомаксимум
<Anton2d> вот!
<Escsun> правда у меня
<Escsun> обрезок стоит
<Escsun> в 90 мб)
<Escsun> но его хватает для моих задач с головой )
<Anton2d> А у меня 50%, а любая убунта под темже вбоксом - спокойно есть по 100 на каждом.
<Anton2d> какой СП у тебя ?
<Escsun> сп ?
<Anton2d> service pack
<Escsun> а)
<Escsun> 3
<Anton2d> и у меня, хотя я пробовал уже и сп2
<Escsun> а версия вбокса?
<Anton2d> и вин 7 пробовал - один хрен не более 50% с каждого ядра
<Anton2d> Ну в писме же есть 4.1.2, все свежее, гостевые стоят, пашут.
<Anton2d> ладно СН, а то уже утро скоро, а работы хватает на завтра. Может кто что оветит в теме.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: убунта под вбоксом - это убунта + эмуляция компа
<[Raiden]> поставь в вбокс виндовс7 , тогда  будет нормальное сравнение
<[Raiden]> а.. я влез не почитав
<[Raiden]> простите
<[Raiden]> вмварю пробуй, если надо. Оно получше
<[Raiden]> почти всегда
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?c5wtse
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-07
<sergey_> привет. я не могу понять работает эта странная программа или нет. дайте мне знак, пожалуйста
<Anton2d> что за программа странная ?
<SergOpel> quassel IRC
<SergOpel> 100 лет не использовал irc, все забыл. ну и ни разу линукс не использовал
<Anton2d> не пробовал, юзаю XChat с самого начала линукса.
<Anton2d> *начала использования линукса ;)
<SergOpel> надеюсь я не ошибся и это канал где новички могут вопросы задавать :)
<Anton2d> Да, да, только сначала почитай что в топики, правила и т.д.
<Anton2d> *что в топике.
<Anton2d> Народ только весь спит еще похоже, обычно здесь шумно.
<SergOpel> скажите, пожалуйста, можно ли как-то облегчить kubuntu (последняя desktop версия), а то у меня ноут Celeron410 512Mb и все сильно тормозит. Задача сделать из ноута домашний web-сервер (опыта нет). Но т.к. опыта совсем совсем нет, сразу отказываться от исков
<SergOpel> страшно.
<SergOpel> правила почитал, с пониманием отнесусь если пошлют на форум или гугл :)
<amigo> lxde накати, будет самое то
<Anton2d> да уж kubuntu для 512 это был не лучший выбор
<SergOpel> на кубунту клюнул как на разрекламированную "самую дружелюбную пользователю", пошел читать что такое lxde
<Anton2d> lubuntu например посмотри, по дружелюбности они все одинаковые что ubuntu, что kubuntu, что lubuntu
<SergOpel> я правильно понимаю, что сам по себе (необходимые для ОС сервисы) линкс оооочень мало ест ресурсов, основные тормоза из-за оболочки-КДЕ?
<SergOpel> можно ли рядом с КДЕ поставить lxde и выбирать загрузку с ним? или надо переустанавливать систему?
<Anton2d> Всё правильно в принципе понимаешь. Но вот насчёт неустанавливать, это спорно надо пробовать. Выбор при старте системы между оболочками - да возможен.
<Anton2d> У меня свеже поставленная lubunta занимала всего 105 метров памяти.
<SergOpel> пасиб. пошел читать как это делать
<Anton2d> тоесть доустановить lxde сверху можно, но... могут вполне быть глюки, тут надо опытного линуксоида спросить.
<Anton2d> Я бы просто переставил всю, если у тебя еще kubuntu не долго и не сильно возился с настройками и дровами.
<fghd> SergOpel: можно
<fghd> глюков не будет
<SergOpel> пасиб
<fghd> не считая глюки самого LXDE
<ufo_xx> всем привет
<ufo_xx> ребят помогите разобраться!Поставил убунту сервер 11.04,не подгружает модуль сет.карт,сетевух две обе на мамке,материнка серверная ни одна из сетевух не определяется
<ufo_xx> dmesg | grep -i eth пишет следующее: i2c-core:driver [adp5520]using legacy suspend method  eth0 dropping netif_f_sg since no checksume feature
<ufo_xx> я так понял в ядре нет дров на мои сетевухи?
<sig_wall> да должны быть дрова
<sig_wall> что за сетевухи?
<ufo_xx> intel pro 100/1000
<ufo_xx> а чё за фигня тогда
<sig_wall> modprobe e1000 и modprobe e1000e
<sig_wall> но в принципе сами должны подгружаться модули
<sig_wall> ufo_xx: сетевух точно нет? в ifconfig -a не перечисляются?
<ufo_xx> fatal error говорит
<ufo_xx> неа
<sig_wall> O_o
<ufo_xx> только lo
<ufo_xx> я сам офигевший
<sig_wall> у меня тоже e1000e-сетевуха не определялась по неизвестной причине. даже ядро пересобирал. после очередной пересборки заработала и со старым ядром %)
<sig_wall> и больше так не глючила
<sig_wall> а может я таки обновил ядро
<ufo_xx> млин дак чё терь ядро пересобирать?
<sig_wall> можно более новое взять с kernel-ppa
<ufo_xx> эни вэй не существует?
<sig_wall> попробовать
<Kyshtynbai> А что, гуглмейл мёртвенький лежит?
<fghd> убунту кэннот инто нормальное ядро?
<ufo_xx> вобщем поддержки сет карт intel 1000 eb ни в одном ядре нету
<ufo_xx> это печально
<skai|sleep> ufo_xx: ты главное линусу это не говори.он то и не знает.поэтому уже несколько лет есть поддержка.
<skai|sleep> помоему даж с версии 2.4 ядра
<ufo_xx> skai|sleep а что ж тогда модули не подтягивает ,если в ядре есть поддержка данных сет карт??\
<skai|sleep> думаю иноваты кривые руки:)
<ufo_xx> skai|sleep думаю Вы много на себя берёте,говоря такое...
<ufo_xx> skai|sleep в списке дров есть только intel 1000e e1000e
<Jericho> как говорят "оконные" админы драйвер хэндс длл криво прописан )))
<ufo_xx> Jericho я смотрю у вас в конфе так принято,типа обозвать кого "криворуким",а вы сами то понимаете о чём речь то идёт? А то проще всего писать "кривые руки"
<ufo_xx> где ж вы были когда я вопрос то задавал "ЗНАТОКИ!!!"
<Jericho> ufo_xx а разве они не одной серии? по идее должно было работать
<ufo_xx> Jericho а вот и не работает
<lexion> тут есть кто?
<ufo_xx> я выше писал ошибку после обращения к драйверу 1000е и е1000е
<Jericho> ufo_xx я не хотел вас обидеть и не обзывал... мне просто шутка нравится и смотреть на реакцию пользователя сломаного компа только и всего
<Jericho> lexion никого тут нет
<lexion> а можете подсказать канал centos? или подобных арз
<lexion> а то я найти не могу, а нужно край
<ufo_xx> lexion centos irc.freenode.net
<skai|sleep> ufo_xx: ну когда ты задавал вопрос (если ты его задавал) я спал.а вообще основной ответ указан в FAQ
<CARCASS> привет, камрады! В lubuntu 11.04 в symaptic у меня пара десятков пакетов значатся в разделе "не установленные (остались файлы конфигурации)" и я от них избавиться не могу. выделяю их, отмечаю для полного удаления, а кнопка "применить" неактивна
<ufo_xx> а гугль чтоли не пашет
<CARCASS> synaptic* selffix )
<lexion> спс
<Jericho> CARCASS а "метёлка" не помогает? очистка системы тоесть
<CARCASS> Jericho: в lubuntu нет такой проги. Как ее фамилия?))
<Jericho> CARCASS Система - администрирование - Очистка системы
<CARCASS> Jericho: ты мне показываешь навигацию по менюшкам Gnome, однако в lubuntu другая оболочка, LXDE. И в комплекте нет утилиты очистки системы
<Jericho> CARCASS я этого не знал
<CARCASS> computer-janitor обзывается, как-то так. Ну, щас поищу в репозитории.
<CARCASS> неа, janitor мне предлагает снести LibreOffice ))) а эти пакеты, которые я хочу удалить - не видит
<CARCASS> просто я ставил libreoffice не из репозитория, а скачал самую новую версию. janitor считает, что это мусор :D
<skai|sleep> нуато.затем его и выпиливают из убунты
<skai|sleep> ставь bleachbit
<CARCASS> skai|sleep: да, я что-то слышал, что собираются выпилить
<CARCASS> bleachbit? какое матершинное название ) ну, попробую.
<barrenkills> Здравствуте всем. подскажите, где можно накопать скринлеты кроме как в программе  "Скринлет демон"
<CARCASS> skai|sleep: это поможет? sudo aptitude purge ~c
<moze> Всем привет!
<CARCASS> moze: привет
<CARCASS> skai|sleep: помогло )
<Up6uc> +cnpst
<Up6uc> quit
<Jericho> Обидная весчь... Скайп так и не вылез из бета версии а теперь так и останется бетой для линукс, Майкрософт не даст развиться :(
<Up6uc> :(
<moze> <Jericho>, работает и ладно.
<Jericho> moze ну если так рассуждать то нафиг вообше нужен прогресс и научные исследования... работает да и хсн
<moze> Я про то что могло быть и хуже...
<Jericho> moze куда уж хуже... все популярные бесплатные проекты подминают под себя компании которые заинтересоаны тупо в бабках а не в развитии продукта
<Jericho> moze пример Скайп - майкрософт АСЬКА - майл.ру
<CARCASS> ну бум Gtalk юзать через браузер
<CARCASS> )
<moze> Jericho,  ничего страшного думаю в этом нет, наоборот можно ждать развития этих проектов. А альтернатива в любом случае найдется..
<CARCASS> http://www.google.com/chat/video/download.html?hl=ru
<Jericho> moze судя по последним нескольким версиям скайп становится только хуже... впрочем как и многое что попадает в рученки майкрософта
<CARCASS> 13 октября будет релиз 11.10 - кто планирует апгрейд?
<moze> Jericho, хуже? Не заметил!
<Jericho> CARCASS не перевариваю я гуглю, а по поводу обновления... фиг я слезу с 10.4 )))
<moze> CARCASS, а я вот наоборот с любопытством жду..
<CARCASS> я тоже
<CARCASS> а то надоело на работе на 9.10 сидеть
<Jericho> moze CARCASS потестить конечно надо, но стабильность мне больше по душе
<CARCASS> вчера попробовал из репозитория 10.04 установить новый ФФ - как всё поизломалось, кое-как восстановил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: а придется менять на 12.04
<Snowdrift> кто знает как убрать атрибуты с фаилов и папок на виндовом диске (они все скрытые)
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus до нее еще дожить надо )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: весна не за горами )
<Jericho> Snowdrift из под винды?
<Snowdrift> нет
<Snowdrift> их под убунты
<Snowdrift> или как снять все атрибуты с файлов
<moze> там же ntfs наверное, атрибуты по другому записанны.. любопытно тоже узнать "как?"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не надо ломать виндовые fs из линуха
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus поддержка 10.4 же до 13 года вроде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: как обычно, к осени 12-го можно будет обновлятся
<CARCASS> насколько мне известно, в ubuntu единственный способ скрыть файл или папку - переименовать с точкой в начале имени ) а атрибуты файлов NTFS линуху по барабану, скрытые в винде файлы должны быть видны в линухе
<moze> кстати а зачем это недо? (я про атрибуты)
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus я сменю только тогда когда выйдет финальный ЛТС )
<Jericho> moze походу парню просто скучно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не скучно ему, небось флешку принесли вирусованую
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus ну да, млм винт
<moze> так из под убунты все файлы одинаково видно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: так 12.04 должен быть следующей lts. через полгодика после релиза устаканят недоделки
<Jericho> moze пытается спасти чтото убитое вирусом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> moze: вот непонятливый, флешку надо исправить и отдать :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: там ничего не убитое, надо удалить ярлыки, и на папках снять атрибуты скрытый и системный. офтоп
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus я поржу когда выйдет вин8 ))) что майкрософт напишет у себя на сайте в целях рекламы )))
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus а не проще их просто убить, они же не нужны совсем
<moze> а если тупо скопировать в убунтовый раздел и обратно, атрибуты останутся? (давно интересовало)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: кто сказал ненужные? оно скрывает папки на флешке, а вместо них пишет ярлыки с функцией заражения при открытии ярлыка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> moze: не должны. сбросятся в какое то состояние которое бубунта для виндовых дисков считает дефолтным
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus аа понял про какой вы вирус, я сначала подумал про тупо авторан
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой плагин надо скачать что бы в steam через wine ролики смотреть? перекидывает на страницу адоба и типа сам разбирайся
<skai|zombie> JohnDoe_71Rus: sudo apt-get install windows же:) стим вроде не выпускала клиент под линукс
<CARCASS> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai|zombie: стим в вине
<elanc> кто-нибудь пользуется steam под linux?
<moze> под вайном стим вроденормально работает, просто через винтрикс надо чтото доустановить
<skai|zombie> JohnDoe_71Rus: замачивать два часа, а потом тушить на медленном огне с шафраном и перепелиным яйцом?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот хотца ролики посмотреть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai|zombie: угу
<elanc> наблюдаются дикие лаги в игрушках, например, в cs1.6.. машинка p4-3ghz, 2gb ram, 7300GT.. проблема в драйверах на видеокарту или просто машинка слабовата, чтоб через wine вытянуть игрушки?
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus стим же и требует флеш и помоему виндовс медие плагин если в ФФ смотреть
<moze> адобе влеш я так думаю
<skai|zombie> как адоб влеш, так и вылешет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через playonlinux установил Flashplayer_ActiveX но не то. все равно засылает на страницу адоба за флешем
<Jericho> не в курсе по каким причинам началась резкая гонка за номерами релизов у многих крупных разрабов? )))
<CARCASS> Jericho: ага, у мозиллы например )
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus браузер в вине?
<CARCASS> не успел 6 фаерфокс освоить, уже скоро 7 выйдет, а альфа уже и 8
<skai|zombie> мировые тенденции не позволяют развивать старые технологии. те, кто не внедряют новинки - загибаются.а внедрять новинки и менять только минорный номер - никто и не поймет, что чтото мажорного поменялось
<Jericho> ыыы умно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: такова политика партии
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus браузер в вине? и какой если не секрет? )
<moze> стим
<moze> думаю черех ие работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: да. и стим в вине. там есть вкладка видео
<moze> блин, чтото по клавишам не попадаю
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus если ФФ попробуй еще виндовс медиа плагин для ФФ а вот со стимом назнаю что делать, никогда не пользовал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> походу получилось. они инструкцию в стиме поправили. раньше было непонятно
<alagos> Хм... Как вичат узнал мой старый ник?
<Jericho> alagos кругом шпиёны )))
<alagos> ужс
<alagos> Кто знает, есть ли какие то рабочие убунту, для маломощьных компов?
<Jericho> alagos убунту для ноутов
<alagos> Ну для динозавров типа 600 мегагерц и 256 оперативки
<ufo_xx> alagos lxde
<alagos> Рунту такое я видел, а вот убунту...
<moze> убунту с юнити 2д не катят?
<alagos> ufo_xx: и потянет его система?
<ufo_xx> alagos потянет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин. заморочки того не стоили. flash видео в браузере на wine это тормоза
<Jericho> alagos убунту для ноутов на русском сайте можно скачать и еще есть инфра-линукс на базе убунду, сразу русская
<JohnDoe_71Rus> alagos: lubuntu, runtu lxde, xubuntu
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus а через браузер в убунте смотреть нельзя чтоли?
<ufo_xx> alagos вот тебе Jericho правильный совет даёт
<ufo_xx> alagos на сайте читай спецификацию к дистрибутиву и требования по железу
<moze> Правильный то правильный, но както не по феншую..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Jericho: стим можно открыть в браузере на линух?
<moze> JohnDoe_71Rus, можно просто на сайте стима смотреть все что нужно..
<zool> День добрый )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> moze: ай спасибо мил человек )
<Jericho> JohnDoe_71Rus ну я фиг знаю... вот я слушаю гринд.фм радио и там на сайте иногда стим видео проводят осады в линейке, смотрят же люди
<Jericho> moze а я феншуев не читал )))
<moze> Кстати вопрос по теме а через УЦП ктонибудь игры покупал?
<moze> *центр приложений
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем покупать?
<moze> Ну какбэ платное по.. вот интересно морально окупается?
<skai|zombie> нуато
<skai|zombie> я на хамбл бандл донатил
<skai|zombie> на две из трех
<skai|zombie> пара долларов - 10 игр
<skai|zombie> а они интересные
<Jericho> moze если ты покупаешь и тебе нравится в это играть то окупается именно морально
<skai|zombie> Jericho: ну за отдых тоже надо платить
<moze> не ну ига типо фермы за 15 баксов сомнительное удовольствие
<Jericho> skai|zombie полностью согласен
<skai|zombie> moze: так открой для себя humble bundle
<Jericho> moze ой как ты не прав ))) знаешь скока телок в ней зависает сутками )))
<moze> Jericho, я это и имею в виду! Игры достаточно хорошего качества чтобы за них платить эти деньги? Вроде бы пробных версий нет.
<skai|zombie> moze: в майнкрафт вообще текстуры 16*16
<skai|zombie> а уже 3 фрукта подписчиков:)
<Jericho> moze линукс тем и отпугивает обычного пользователя который тупо купил комп чтобы поиграть ( разработка игр для линукс очень мала
<moze> skai|zombie, ну там гейм плей окупается.. вобщем в идеале стим под убунту было бы супер. Сейчас с зарплаты оил раш из цп возьму попробовать..
<skai|zombie> и чем он супер?без игр то?
<Jericho> moze да и пользование системой не очень доступно ля огромного числа людей
<moze> Jericho, если нормальные игры будут почему бы и не заплотить.
<Jericho> moze вот ты сам и ответил на свой вопрос )
<skai|zombie> moze: шоб те всю жизнь вместо зарплаты зарплоту давали
<Jericho> skai|zombie а я бы не отказался от зряплаты )
<moze> skai|zombie, ну не будем придераться, я двоешником по русскому был.. да и сейчас под градусом малеха
<w__> здравствуйте
<only_you> даров
<dmay> w__: что сломал?
<moze> Привет
<Jericho> w_сам привет
<skai|zombie> moze: чтоб к тебе мама не придиралась, а придерала по жопентелю всю жизнь:)
<dmay> skai|zombie: бедненький, последние мозги скушали? :3
<moze> "Что сломал" стандартное приветствие походу на этом канале? )
<skai|zombie> dmay: неее:)я сам кушаю:)
<dmay> ааа
<only_you> moze: стандартное приветствие дмея)
<dmay> я всё агитирую чтоб это в бота встроили, но опы - каки (
<dmay> в смысле - лентя :3
<dmay> и
<skai|zombie> dmay: сча ведь язык то вырву:)
<Jericho> to all :) - Да ну его! Вчера пришёл, положил руку мне на голову и говорит "Угадай, что это у тебя на голове?".
<Jericho> - ???
<dmay> skai|zombie: дергай, изверг! у всех не передергаешь! :P
<Jericho> - "Мозгоед", говорит, "А угадай, что он у тебя там делает?"
<moze> skai|zombie, чтото агресивный ты какой то, нежнее надо, нежнее )
<Jericho> - !??
<Jericho> - "Голодает!"
<dmay> о
<dmay> я за бан
<skai|zombie> @voice Jericho
<skai|zombie> Jericho: бойаны с баша - это жестокое издевательство над человечеством
<Jericho> skai|zombie я просто разрядить обстановку хотел всего лишь
<dmay> Jericho: а вызвал только всеобщую неновисть :/
<Jericho> dmay дааа, я такой )
<w__> как победить некорректную работу ноута от аккума? ось ubuntu 11.04 ноут Dell Vostro 3700
<skai|zombie> w__: молоток
<novns> w__, в чём некорректность?
<w__> skai|zombie: первый раз в жизни irc использую
<moze> skai|zombie, разрядил обстановку? )
<dmay> w__: купить новы аккум вместо долхлого. даже в оффтопике помогает
<w__> novns: работает 5-10 минут и кернел паник.
<dmay> хотя... делл... тут проще новый ноут купить :\
<w__> dmay: аккум живой
<novns> w__, только от аккумулятора?
<w__> novns: да
<novns> клёво
<Jericho> w__ а с виндой сколько работает?
 * skai|zombie представил, как ядро бегает по системе с криками: ААААА мы все умрееем от голодаааа.скоро конец свееетааааа
<w__> Jericho: до полного разряда. в биосе тоже.
<novns> w__, лайвсиди любой другой версии убунты или вообще федоры попробуйте
<novns> для уверенности\
<w__> novns: kubuntu пробовал
<novns> нет, другой версии - постарее
<novns> 10.04, например
<w__> novns: хм... ресурс linux-laptop.net глаголит, что я могу только 10ю убунту использовать.
<novns> w__, там может и устаревшая информация быть
<novns> что за сайт вообще такой
<w__> linux-laptop.net
<JohnDoe_71Rus> w__: сижу с ноута dell inspiron 1501
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10.04 e,eynf
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта
<novns> w__, адрес видел. кто его делает и откуда уверенность, что ему можно доверять?
<novns> w__, попробуйте 10.04 для начала
<novns> если там тоже будет падать, значит что-то с acpi
<w__> novns: увы, никакой инфо о ресурсе нет. буду пробовать версии ниже 11й.
<only_you> у меня на lenovo thinkpad x220 раньше 10.10 постоянно зависала(
<novns> если нет - надо разбираться с логами ядра при панике
<Jericho> w__есть убунту 10.4.3 специально для ноутов. смотрите на офф сайте
<w__> novns: asus eee pc 1015 pn vs ubuntu 11.04 полет нормальный уже две недели. а на делле эту гадость который месяц побороть немогу.
<novns> w__, нужно хотя бы фотографию экрана с паникой
<novns> что там ядро писало
<w__> Jericho: а на счет убунту для ноутов, то в новостях писали что с 11й версии нет разницы.
<w__> novns: а если просто все останавливается, это не паника?
<Jericho> w__ нет разницы в чем?
<novns> w__, нет, зависание и паника - разные вещи
<w__> Jericho: на что ставить ось.
<w__> novns: тогда прошу меня простить. ось просто останавливается...как по команде "остановись мгновенье"
<Jericho> w__ так а что мешает попробовать то? а вдуг о чудо и все заработает? )
<novns> ну это тогда железная проблема
<w__> novns: принял к сведению.
<dmay> w__: логи то, в итоге, смотрел?
<w__> dmay: смотрел, но "смотрю в логи и вижу фигу"
<novns> w__, ещё надо проверить, при зависании он продолжает отвечать по сети?
<w__> novns: хм...такая идея даже не приходила.
<novns> т.е., ядро может и работать при зависшей видеокарте
<kkochetkov> приветы всем
<Jericho> kkochetkov сам привет
<kkochetkov> П ))
<kkochetkov> подскажите плизз
<kkochetkov> установил убунту сервер
<kkochetkov> отклики на комманды он квадратами закрашивает
<kkochetkov> что это такое ?)
<skai|zombie> console-cyrilic поставь
<novns> в консоли?
<kkochetkov> ага
<novns> зачем на сервер ходить с консоли, используйте ssh
<novns> ну или консоль надо настроить
<kkochetkov> аа.. точно. Путти поставлю и всё
<Jericho> kkochetkov а есть необходимость именно в версии сервер?
<kkochetkov> не знал, думал, что спец функция такаяхитрая ))
<kkochetkov> да. Нужно самбу запустить на сервере для базу бухгалтерии
<w__> всем спасибо за информацию и отзывчивость. до свидания
<kkochetkov> *для базы
<novns> kkochetkov, а в консоли проще прописать локаль en_US и не мучаться
<skai|zombie> novns: ssh наследует настройки с сервака.если тамкривая кирили- ссш покажет ее
<novns> skai|zombie, у него в консоли шрифт не настроен
<novns> клиенту пофиг, у клиента свои шрифты
<novns> в putty надо только указать трансляцию правильную, там koi8-r стоит по умолчанию
<kkochetkov> запустил dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<kkochetkov> KOI8-R
<novns> kkochetkov, нафига koi8-r, не 19-й век же на дворе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кодировка в консоли это хорошо. а как исправить кодировку до логина в консоль,
<kkochetkov> господа, а как правильно настроить консоль при установке убунты сервера ?
<kkochetkov> чтобы не было квадратов в консоли
<skai> kkochetkov: поставь console-cyrilic же
<kkochetkov> спасибо )
<Umren> либо надо было жать "русский" )
<Umren> вроде как оно бы автоматом накотилось бы, правда я не знаю зачем на сервере русская раскладка нужна
<Umren> это загадка
<UNIm95> Всем привет. есть вопрос по проксям
<UNIm95> и нетворк менеджеру
<UNIm95> можно ли сразу при использовании другой вайфай сети подконнектиться к прокси?
<skai> да
<skai> настройка прокси есть system wide
<portos> Всем привет.
<portos> Вопрос знатокам. Проблема с подключением к удаленной машине на которой установлен vncserver.  Сам ПК спрятан за дсл модемом но поднят тунель через ipv6
<kkochetkov> спасибо за помощь
<portos> то есть адрес известен
<portos> похоже знатоки в отпуске
<portos> что то совсем никого... и не пятница вроде
<User416[web]> Кто может помочь, я наустанавливал приложений на убунту 11.04 теперь не пому понять как их запустить, не могу запустить приложения. помогите.
<dmay> мдэ. ну и вопросы у людей пошли...
<dmay> portos: поставь тимвьювер и не мучайся
<dmay> алсо, "проблема с подключением" это очень детальное и подробное описание, да...
<skai> В пробирку посадили микроба ровно в 12 часов дня. Каждую минуту микроб делится на два таких же микроба, те, в свою очередь, через минуту тоже делятся, и т.д..
<skai> В 12:43 после полудня пробирка была наполовину заполнена. Когда пробирка будет заполнена целиком?
<skai> dmay: нука?
<dmay> skai: детсад же :/
<skai> dmay: слабо?
<portos> да дело в том что пингуется адрес ipv6
<portos> но подключится не могу(
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31696
<dmay> skai: спасибо, теперь будет ещё чем унижать линуксоедов :3
<skai> dmay: ну вайн может запускать игры, которые семерка не запустит:-Р
<dmay> в тесте Unigine Heaven 1920 x 1080 FreeBSD обогнала Ubuntu на 60% ощи
<dmay> камент: >А если Compiz отключить? Или вообще, в отдельноподнятых чистых иксах запустить?
<dmay> линукс-вей такой линукс
<dmay> skai: xp mode, да и вообще virtual pc со всякими dosbox'ами никто не отменял :3
<skai> dmay: оно все равно не работает:)
<dmay> + дофига уровней совместимости нативно в самой семерке
<skai> и они не работают
<dmay> skai: не знаю что у вас там не работает, а я planescape-torment без всяких извращений запускал, только указывая уровень совместимости
<dmay> и арканум ещё, да 8]
<skai> соулбрингер без бубна не запустить.
<dmay> морровинд так запустился
<skai> а бубен тока у убунты в эмблеме
<dmay> а больше я ни во что старое в последнее время не играл
<dmay> skai: етхто?
<skai> первая  рпг в триде без карты и со свободной камерой:)
<dmay> фигня какая-то. бездушный пластиковый интерфейс :/
<dmay> тем более со свободной камерой
<dmay> пойти чтоль фаллаут второй завести попробовать...
<dmay> блин, здесь канал узкий качать (
<skai> второй фолл запустится где угодно
<dmay> не, вот под вистой, помню, точно были проблемы
<dmay> хотя там ф2 был далеко на самой главной пробелмой, дааа )
<dmay> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/9/4/92 линус, всё таки, няшная няшка :3
<sig_wall> dmay: so slow
<Umren> dmay: дофига уровней совместимости это легаси кода на 10 гигов ?
<dmay> sig_wall: тут вчера один вообще недельной давности пост с башорга копипастил. так что кыш :Р
<sig_wall> dmay: <,,,,,<
<Umren> dmay: фигасе ты слоупок
<Umren> тема уже не интересная даже
<dmay> Umren: типа того. только мне пофиг, я не нищеброд на дисковом пространстве экономить 8]
<Umren> ну да, на оперативке тоже
<Umren> ага, ну и лишние запросы к хдд тоже фигня вприципе
<dmay> Umren: я не про переезд, еслишто, я про то, что линус - няшка ;)
<Umren> мы же богатые, мы покупаем i9 для винды и всеравно тормозит :D
<dmay> Umren: не поверишь - вообще пофиг, да
<dmay> и ни и3 в одном ноуте, ни чуть ли не центрино в другом - не тормозят. мифология это всего лишь мифология )
<Umren> dmay: реестр почистил?
<Umren> как почистишь, приходи :3
<dmay> Umren: я потребл^wитель, мне реестры чистить лень, оно и без этого работает )
<skai> dmay: ну да:)3.11 не тормозит:)
<Umren> dmay: IE9 поставил себе?
<dmay> ну набросились, набросились. и хоть кто нить привел бы хоть один весомый аргумент против системы которая просто работает... :/
<dmay> Umren: он сам поставился, с обновлениями
<dmay> кстати, вполне себе няшне, как не странно
<Umren> да ладно, там вобще то надо пдтверждать, не ври давай, сам пустил этот вирус к себе :3
<dmay> *ни
<dmay> Umren: при накате сп1 не надо
<Umren> пиратского если тока
<Umren> если из обновлений, то надо
<Umren> он лицензию на экран вытаскивает :3
<skai> We ran a similar calculation for YouTube and the results are even more striking: the servers needed to play one minute of YouTube consume about 0.0002 kWh of energy. To put that in perspective, it takes about eight seconds for the human body to burn off that same amount. You’d have to watch YouTube for three straight days for our servers to consume the amount of energy required to manufacture, package
<skai> and ship a single DVD.
<Umren> поставь себе уже лицензию хотя бы
<dmay> Umren: это если отдельным обновлением ставить. когда накатываешь сп1 на голую систему оно только в начале чего-то интересуется
<Umren> dmay: ZverXP уже выпустили сборку с семеркой и сп1 ?
<dmay> Umren: лицорука. тебе скрин с активацией, или скрин даунлоад центра? :Р
<Umren> dmay: и пиратского фотошопа еще
<skai> Umren: вообще то у этого человека есть доступ к подписке мсдн и к лицензии на продукты мелких
<dmay> Umren: ехехех. вот не верите вы, линуксоиды, в лицензионный софт, даже если вам его вживую показать и дать пощупать :(
<skai> http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/09/gmail-its-cooler-in-cloud.html
<Umren> skai: нельзя знать наверняка, когда у человека стоит пиратский фотошоп :3
<dmay> skai: тиха, дай детишкам порезвицца :Р
<skai> Umren: можно:)ибо он не всем нужен
<Umren> всем, так же как и ultimate версия ведра :3
<dmay> Umren: ведро это у вас 3.1. у нас гордо - оффтопик 8)
<skai> dmay: а у вас 6.1.7601
<dmay> алсо, фотошопа нет, есть фри .нет паинтер, который, один фиг, не используется )
<skai> а у нас гордо - Ядро:)
<dmay> skai: у вас ведро.орг гордо лежит уже месяц :3
<Umren> год.
<Umren> че уж :)
<dmay> вон, даже Сам решил от них избавится
<dmay> год?!?
<skai> dmay: ну так они не мелкомягкие.если что не так - проверяют все
<Umren> да, на второй год уже идет
<dmay> б-же, храни линуксоидов :3
<skai> dmay: вот нашли сертификаты фальшивые к мелким даунлоад центрам.и что мелкие?а пофиг.хомячки все равно итак говна нажуются.ч
<sig_wall> dmay: ведро.орг похакали - они теперь openbsd туда ставят, безопасную ОС !
<sig_wall> :)
<dmay> skai: ну конечно, пусть сайт пять лет ващеникак не работает, зато вот потооооом...
<Umren> dmay: а чо у майкрософт уже соцесс стори есть? с чем пришел то?
<dmay> sig_wall: нет чтоб иису накатить - хакеры бы сами отваливались от офигевания XD
<Umren> ису? там хакеры не нужны уже :3
<Umren> само развалицо
<sig_wall> dmay: ага, иис. под реактосом.
<Umren> под os/2
<dmay> Umren: а)сассесс, б)спроси про сассекк МСа у жобса :3
<dmay> *сассесс
<Umren> dmay: причем тут джобс?
<dmay> Umren: при том как ещё билли его передернул и турнул с рынка писишек, да :3
<Umren> dmay: а что нидь кроме 90х ?
<Umren> а то, старая песня, не интересно
<Umren> кроме того, это не соцесс, а просто такой план по развертыванию ботнета :3
<dmay> Umren: ну, можно привести статистику осей на десктопах. с бурным ростом линукса в два раза, дааа
<dmay> с 1% до 1.9%
<Umren> dmay: 90е, старо придание.
<Umren> dmay: давай новый сацесс
<Umren> что нидь начиная уже с 2000 хотя бы, ок
<dmay> Umren: кхем. 90е?
<skai> не ну это совсем скучный срач
<skai> завязывайте
<dmay> skai: тихо, мы историю вспоминаем
<Umren> dmay: в 90х говорили тоже самое, что ты сейчас говоришь в 2011
<skai> dmay: это все равно оффтоп
<dmay> Umren: вот вот. и про "вот завтра вендекапец" тоже говорили
<dmay> skai: да ладно тебе, нет же никто
<Umren> dmay: я жду соцесс стори с зуном, виндовс фоном, серверной ос, иис, виртуализацией, облаками и прочим
<Umren> что вот, мс за 5 лет это направление порвала
<skai> dmay: а вот эт тебе интересный вопрос задали
<dmay> Umren: тебе, может, мс ещё и автомобиль должно выпустить, которым все пользоваться будут?
<Umren> если не будет банального десктопа, где будет мс? на чем они еще выедут?
<Umren> никаких успехов за 10 лет нет
<skai> Umren: троллинг
<skai> как ско
<skai> пару лет протянут
<dmay> Umren: чтоб не было десктопа это надо ооочень сильно постараться
<Umren> dmay: да ну, продажи десктопа падают, казуалам десктоп не нужен
<dmay> Umren: а сервера, кста, на оффтопике, в основном внутрях всяких контор стоят. так что тоже рынок очень и очень.
<skai> dmay: планшеты же
<dmay> skai: выведи баланс средненькой конторы на 10" планшете :3
<Umren> dmay: в конторах левые серваки из 5 человек где все завязано на левой винде? ну да ну да :3
<skai> dmay: для контор ltsp же
<dmay> Umren: вот ты-ж сам просил без историй из 90х?
<Umren> dmay: это 90е.
<Umren> они там с 90х и стоят
<skai> хомякам хватит планшета для всего+пс для игр
<dmay> skai: лолшто?
<skai> ну ладно пусть и крестокоробку
<skai> на планшете сидеть в былосоциалках
<skai> остальное на крестокоробке
<skai> все
<dmay> Umren: хех, с 90х все давно уже либо попередохли либо повырастали. а нынче а)гоняют и б)конторам это всё достается не особо и дорого
<Umren> dmay: бесплатно :)
<dmay> skai: и театров не будет - одно только телевидение(с)
<skai> dmay: кинотеатры же
<skai> театры уже умирают потихому
<Umren> dmay: да театром уже почти и нет :D
<Umren> театров )
<Umren> особенно в мелких городах
<dmay> Umren: лицорука. пытаешься разводить срачь - хоть постарася б-м аргументированно, плиииз? )
<skai> ибо концептуальное модное говно - эт не театр.эт попса для быдло илиты
<Umren> в точку
<Umren> скоро десктоп и оффтопик будут модны среди снобов
<Umren> и типа такой ретро стайл
<skai> хипстеры же
<Umren> dmay: так что там с виндовс фоном? он уже зарабатывает больше чем отчисления в пару баксов с продаж HTC? :D
<dmay> ага. вот та цитата она, какбе, тоже про "скоро" была )
<skai> Umren: с нтс они берут по цене лицухи на вп7
<skai> ибо вп7 гавно и они сами понимают, что на нем не заработать
<Umren> dmay: кстати мог бы сказать про хящик )
<skai> а трорллить нтс выгодно
<Umren> dmay: они вроде как ща в плюсах уже.
<dmay> Umren: по винфон - [стандартная отписка про положение ведроида через год после выпуска]
<dmay> Umren: успеешь тут с вами про всё сказать :\
<skai> dmay: 20кб текста про ненужность вп и его ущербность
<dmay> skai: одна фраза, на выбор - пощупай руками, тогда поймёшь ЛИБО ты просто жертва привычки к иОСоподобному интерфейсу
<skai> иос закопать
<skai> вп7 ущербно
<dmay> ведроид - клон иос
<Umren> dmay: ну пока единственная песня биллибоев это "over 90.00% desktop pc"
<skai> ведроид гавно, но  по сравнению с иос и вп7 - хоть чтото
<Umren> на этом как бы все и заканчивается :D
<skai> овер67% десктоп пс
<skai> ибо остальное у них отхавал макос
<dmay> skai: ну этот какбе как и оффтопик с макосью против линукса - а зато работает :3
<skai> макось - юнихи.и ябл нагибает мелких по капитализации
<Umren> ваще хомячковый убийца ведра, мне больше видится в хромой оси :D
<dmay> skai: 97% статистики, да... )
<skai> даж после ухода жопса
<dmay> капитализация - очень интересный термин :3
<skai> dmay: эт не 97%
<skai> dmay: в гугле не побанили, надеюсь?
<dmay> skai: ну ты понял идею, главное )
<skai> неверную идею:)
<skai> не будь жалким:)
<Umren> все чего вобще то достигла мс, это сделал билл гейтс, а ща так.. наплаву удается кое как держаться :D
<Umren> ну и можно отметить неплохую .net платформу )
<Umren> не знаю, при нем эта идея мусолилась или нет
<dmay> Umren: скажи это пользователям 7ки, обоих последних офисов, того-же вп7, лайв мессенджера ну и дальше мне думать лень )
<pro100shureg> Всем привет, пацаны иззза чего скорость инета может быть низкой?
<Umren> торрент с проном выруби :D
<pro100shureg> джумаешь поможет?
<Umren> ну или ты стал нодой в скайп ботнете :D
<dmay> гейтс заложил огромный хорошо организованный бизнес, который может жить и без него
<pro100shureg> отключил, непомогает!
<dmay> линус создал сообщество, которое может бродить и колобродить и без него )
<dmay> а вот что будет с апплем после ухода джобса я хз
<Umren> dmay: линус создал ядро, которое можно променять где угодно
<dmay> а игрков должно быть трое :\
<Umren> хоть в телефонах, хоть в человекоподобном роботе
<dmay> Umren: хоть в мотоцикле, да
<skai> dmay: а зачем пользователям вп7 мессенджера и прочего чтото гоорить?их надо пожалеть
<Umren> у ведра таких плюшек нет :D
<dmay> но драйверу не пофиг ли?
<dmay> skai: ну какбэ порядка 60% в штатах, емнип
<skai> dmay: а жопс с февраля не управлял яблом.как в больнички побежал
<skai> за него тим работал.и продолжает
<dmay> или уже 40, после скйпонашествия, но это уже, по сути, без разницы :3
<Umren> dmay: а чо ты так за яблоко боишься? у них там секта в отличии от толпы хомячков в мс
<skai> Umren: про роботов то помолчал бы.а то дух томми витает над нами
<dmay> skai: и долго они смогут работать так, как пиннал их жобс?
<Umren> которым ваще всеравно, чо там яблоко выпускает :D
<Umren> они тока на него и пашут )
<skai> dmay: ну полгода то продержались
<dmay> Umren: они на жобса пашут. лично. это немного другое.
<kkochetkov> приветы всем
<skai> тем более что он ушел с сео и стал просто председателем совета директоров.так что он будет командовать тимом, вместо того, чтобы принимать приказы:)
<dmay> skai: ну так и ифон5 ещё выпустят. а дальше? ифон6 с иконками с стиле метроуи? КТО презентовать будет, я спрашиваю?
<pro100shureg> Пацаны помогите кто знаешь почему сокрость инета уменя низкая? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166446.msg1224719
<dmay> kkochetkov: что сломал?
<skai> dmay: жопс может и презентовать.
<toi> êòî ïðîáîâàë ñòàâèòü íîâûé ñåðâåð íà íîâóþ óáóíòó íà íîâûé virtualbox
<ubuntuhelp> toi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dmay> kkochetkov: как быстро apple помрет после ужода Джобса?
<dmay> pro100shureg: я знаю! тебе просто не повезло :3
<kkochetkov> подскажите плизз, в чём трабл. Свежеустановленная убунту 11.04 видео - радион HD2400 про. Тормозит видео
<dmay> kkochetkov: трабл в АТИ. /thread
<kkochetkov> проприетарный драйвер установлен
<dmay> skai: и долго он ещё может?
<kkochetkov> и что с этим делать ?
<dmay> я про что говорю то - аппель, в отличие от остальных игроков сильно завязан на одну личность
<dmay> kkochetkov: сносить, покупать нвидию.
<kkochetkov> это же не вариант.
<skai> dmay: вообще то нет
<skai> жопс уже уволнен был из апеля
<skai> и ниче
<skai> не загнулись
<kkochetkov> а софтовые варианты решения есть ?
<Umren> dmay: ой да ладно, у мя на одном компе кая то древняя атя работала годно :D
<skai> про мелких тож говорили, что завязаны на билли.
<skai> а он ушел - и у них новая обизянка появилась
<Umren> тока про новую обезьянку еще не все вкурсе )
<kkochetkov> на 10 версии всё работало нормально. До этого минт стоял.
<dmay> skai: не загнулись они только потому, что жобс успел венуться, разогнать половину хзкого и вытянуть остальных из ацкой бездны
<Umren> kkochetkov: значит вперед обратно на 10 версию )
<dmay> skai: учи матчасть же )
<Umren> kkochetkov: а ваще посмотри какая там версия дров стояла
<Umren> kkochetkov: поставь туже
<kkochetkov> вперёд на 10 тоже не вариант. Можно заставить работать на 11.04 ?
<skai> dmay: ну так и сча он ушел с исполнителя и перешел в приказчики
<Umren> беру свои слова обратно, .net делать начали еще при билли :D
<dmay> skai: ну вот хз хз чем всё это кончится... ведь если яббл опять протухнет, то кого-же мы станем геями называть? (
<Umren> dmay: соседний отдел по разработке )
<Umren> а.. они и так )
<dmay> Umren: в 2001 анонсировали, Гейтс в 2002 ушел, емнип
<dmay> или тоже в 2001
<Umren> dmay: 13 января 2000
<Umren> dmay: историю своих богов пора бы изучить уже :D
<dmay> Umren: нееее.... в сраче между двумя сторонами всегда нужна третья, которую можно дружно послать на... кхм... ага...
<Umren> dmay: ты терь заделался аналитиком шо ле?
<dmay> Umren: я учу факты, а не точные дать 8]
<nand> kkochetkov: покажи вывод glxinfo | grep render
<Umren> типа джобс ушел, эппл падет, ок
<dmay> Umren: а то 8]
<Umren> dmay: а инвесторы то.. ПАЦАНЫ ТО НЕ ЗНАЮТ
<novns> какая неелпая фигня с локомотивом
<novns> *нелепая
<novns> хреновы самолёты
<Umren> ага, все поляки из правительства сдохли, теперь вот целая команда :D
<novns> Umren, вам смешно?
<Umren> выводы? не выходите из дома :D
<dmay> novns: а тебя это волнует? ты хочешь поговорить об этом?
<dmay> novns: будь другом, иди говори об этом в чатике про футбол
<kkochetkov> direct rendering: Yes
<novns> dmay, разумеется, волнует. всех нормальных людей волнует
<kkochetkov> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP
<Umren> что значит нелепая? самолеты разбиваются регулярно, так же регулярно на них летают команды или фирмачи, рано или поздно кто то разбивается, чего тут нелепого
<kkochetkov>   GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,
<Umren> novns: это волнует только тех, кто смотрит телевизор
<novns> у меня нет телевизора
<Umren> а кто не смотрит, тех не волнует
<nand> kkochetkov: levftim elj,yj ndjq kju cj,bhfnm gj xfne nen&
<novns> ладно, дело ваше
<dmay> novns: нормальные люди приняли к сведению, помянул и пошли дальше
<kkochetkov> вот это выводит
<nand> kkochetkov: думаешь удобно лог твой по чату так собирать)
<Umren> kkochetkov: paste.ubuntu.com
<novns> dmay, завтра на работе помянем обязательно
<kkochetkov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684577/plain/
<dmay> ещё и на работе.... ещё и водощкой, небось...
<dmay> быдло во все поля, простите за мой французский....
<kkochetkov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/684577/
<novns> dmay, хорошо, хоть вы есть на планете, весь из себя не быдло
<nand> kkochetkov:  а дрова как ставил?
<kkochetkov> давно бы купил новую карту, но у меня AGP и комп старый.
<novns> человечество спасено
<dmay> novns: да нет, это очень плохо, на самом деле. знаешь, как тоскливо вокруг смотреть >.<
<novns> kkochetkov, юнити?
<kkochetkov> а дрова ставил из системы поиском дополнительных дров
<dmay> novns: куча народу погибла, а они по этому поводу напиться решили. няшне?
<Umren> dmay: мс адепты себя уже вообразили главами ячейки эппл? :D
<kkochetkov> не, пользуюсь стандартным гномом
<novns> dmay, помянуть и наппиться - разные вещи
<dmay> Umren: в геи подаваться? но вей!
<dmay> novns: нет
<novns> dmay, помянуть и киселём с блинами можно, если вы не знали
<dmay> novns: во всяком случае, как только дело касается алкоголя - нет
<novns> kkochetkov, в гноме композитинг включен?
<dmay> novns:  и я уж молчу о том, что из гибели людей вы сделаете себе "законный" способ поотлынивать от работы
<novns> dmay, молчите на здоровье
<novns> ваше право
<dmay> novns: ну ту же сам сказал, что хочешь поговорить об этом?
<novns> вы же молчите, как тут говорить
<dmay> novns: или тебе надо было чтоб все тебя поддержали, обливались слезами  всё такое прочее?
<novns> с чего вы взяли?
<novns> я высказал мнение, вы тоже
<novns> вот только вы зачем-то перешли на обсуждение мое личности, да на здоровье
<dmay> novns: очевидный вывод из твоей реакции. да и сама постановка вопроса и начальный вброс это подразумевают.
<skai> таааак
<skai> я отвлекся, но если вы устраиваете срач по поводу локомотива - советую помолчать
<novns> kkochetkov, в гноме композитинг включен?
<novns> не важно, компиз или штатный
<dmay> skai: не, про них уже все забыли. теперь мы всякие быдлотрадиции и типасочуствия осуждаем
<kkochetkov> а я не знаю )
<dmay> *осуждаем это НЕ опечатка
<skai> тема интересная, но пустая
<novns> kkochetkov, под окошками тени есть?
<kkochetkov> да
<skai> dmay: так что лучше уж на компиз переключись
<novns> значит включен
<dmay> skai: :P
<novns> kkochetkov, компиз в новых убунтах пропатчен под юнити, так что сам по себе работает немножко медленно
<novns> надо его выключить
<skai> dmay: просто людское лицемерие - скучная тема:)
<kkochetkov> в компизконфиг или просто удалить его ?
<novns> kkochetkov, перезайти и выбрать сеанс гнома без эффектов
<kkochetkov> аа, ок. Сейчас перезайду
<kkochetkov> спасибо )
<skai> novns: а могли и метасити композитинг включить.он тож умеет
<novns> skai, если человек не знал, включен у него композитинг или нет, он скорее всего просто запустил гном с компизом
<skai> или гном без эффектов
<novns> у него эффекты есть
<skai> изза нехватки дров с поддержкой 3д
<novns> вы не читали выше, у него стоят бинанрые драйвера
<novns> просто radeon hd 2400 само по себе немножко тормозное
<skai> аааа.хд2400
<novns> а тем более с агп
<skai> ну тада пусть откатывает иксы или жует кактус
<kkochetkov> да, так намного лучше.
<skai> ибо амд положило на них болт.
<skai> kkochetkov: теперь попробуй посмотреть кино в качестве как минимум 720p
<novns> кино, кстаит, будет работать
<novns> если взять vlc и играть через glx
<kkochetkov> у меня есть пара нормальных компутеров. На одном четырёхъядерник и карта.. правда тоже ати. Но этот не шумит и даёт нормально музыку послушать
<novns> kkochetkov, жидкостное охлаждение - наше всё
<kkochetkov>  =)
<kkochetkov> сейчас скачаю фильм с большим разрешением и гляну. Спасибо огромное за помощь в решении этого вопроса )
<skai> а ты не пробовал менять термопасту, чистить радиаторы и смазывать ходовые?
<skai> дел на полчаса
<skai> а уровень шума падает с "слышно в другой комнате за закрытой дверью" до "а он вообще включен?чет не слыхать"
<kkochetkov> а всё равно шумно. У меня всё смазано
<kkochetkov> пробовал всё. Сама по себе карта шумная + корпусные кулеры, винты. Общий уровень шума набирается
<skai> чем смазывал?
<kkochetkov> подшипники скольжения смазываю жидким маслом
<novns> салом надо
<skai> силиконовой смазкой или на крайняк машинным хорошей очистки
<skai> ибо жидкое масло может быть и растительным:)
<kkochetkov> у меня высококачественное трансформаторное или хорошее машинное
<skai> ну сойдет
<skai> термопасту менял?
<skai> радиаторы чистые?
<Anton2d> Люди может кто поможет со специфической проблемой VBox + xp sp3, проблему описал очень подробно здесь: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=16571.msg1225592#msg1225592
<Anton2d> а ниже там вся последовательность действий со скриншотами.
<Anton2d> народ там мне ответил пару человек, но ощущение что они не въехали в суть проблемы.
<kkochetkov> с термопастой и радиаторами всё в порядке. Чистил
<novns> Anton2d, xp поди 32-х разрядная
<novns> она просто не понимает smp и использует только один процессор
<novns> и клёвую виртуализацию не умеет
<Anton2d> да 32, 64 мне не подходит для задач, но.... вопрос в другом, почему она а точнее не она VBox не хочет брать по 100% от обоих ядер реальных.
<Anton2d> в то время как любой 32б линух берет
<novns> Anton2d, а логи виртуалбокса читали?
<Anton2d> С вин 7 таже самая беда, не смотря на то что если ей даш 2 виртуальных ядра, она их юзает на полную, но от реального процессора отжирает по половине с ядра опять же
<Anton2d> логи в консоле ?
<novns> нет, где-то в директории с виртуальными машинами
<Anton2d> щаз поищем...
<Anton2d> мда... есть лог на 56 килобайт...
<Anton2d> только что в нем можно понять и увидеть по моей проблеме не ясно.
<novns> пролистать
<Anton2d> http://paste.org.ru/?hrkylv
<Anton2d> да не в этом логе, только разве разработчики ВБ разберуться, да и все равно не ясно что искать, ошибок там нету... статистика всякая
<novns> всё там есть
<novns> Anton2d, VMX - Virtual Machine Technology       = 0 (0)
<Anton2d> О чем это говорит ?
<novns> покажите ещё ваш /proc/cpuinfo
<novns> это говорит, что прозрачная виртуализация не поддерживается или не включена
<novns> вместо этого используется эмуляция
<novns> медленная и тормозная
<Anton2d> http://paste.org.ru/?xjx69t
<Anton2d> novns, так, это уже кое что сейчас сравню с логом от убунты
<novns> Anton2d, флага vmx в cpuinfo нет
<novns> у вас сама система-то 64-битная?
<Anton2d> всё у меня 32 бита и то и то
<novns> а
<novns> ну надо было сразу говорить
<novns> Anton2d, вирутализация поддерживается в 64-х битных системах
<novns> с виртуализацией всё работает быстро, без эмуляции прямо на железе
<Anton2d> тоесть хардварная ? которая в биосе включается на процессоре ?
<novns> да
<novns> у вас виртуалбокс сейчас работает, как софтварный эмулятор процессора
<novns> по старинке
<Anton2d> так это теперь понятно, спасибо. ну а как быть с тем что:
<Anton2d> когда работает в ВМ убунта например, оан спокойно ест оба реальные я дра на 100%, а хп по 50 от каждого
<novns> а тут сложно что-то сказать
<Anton2d> тоесть у меня кроме того что эмуляция виртуализации, еще и процессор только на половину используется.
<novns> guest additions стоят?
<Anton2d> конечно, и работают
<nand> novns:  я как понял у Anton2d проц от AMD, а флаг VMX относится к системам от intel, не?
<dmay> skai: но ведь это корень всех бед!
<dmay> и вообще, что у вас тут происходит?
<novns> nand, минуту
<novns> точно, у амд флаг svm
<novns> SVM - AMD VM Extensions                = 0 (1)
<nand> что значит 1 в скобках?)
<novns> поддержка хостом
<nand> ну это уже что то)
<novns> хост умеет, 32-х разрядная xp нет
<novns> сильно сомневаюсь, что 64-х разрядная система заработает с виртуализацией на 32-х битном хосте
<Anton2d> сорри, отвалился, уже который месяц каждый день примерно в 01.00 отрубают свет на 15 минут в районе
<novns> мы выяснили, что флаг у amd другой
<novns> svm
<dmay> перезагружают район
<dmay> novns: правильно сомневаешься. не заработает.
<Anton2d> щаз логи чата почитаю
<nand> novns:  http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#intro-64bitguests
<nand> должен 64 битный гость заработать и под 32 бита
<novns> тогда зря сомневаюсь
<Anton2d> во как
<novns> Anton2d, попробуйте 64-х битную систему
<novns> вдруг всё залетает
<novns> dmay, ваше мнение тоже важно. хоть и не верно
<nand> Anton2d: по ссылке выше только написано что врубить чтобы взлетело
<Anton2d> Читаю. Попробовать хп 64 можно, если будет быстрее не грех будет и весь софт переставить в винде, хоть там его и много
<nand> Anton2d:  отпишись потом, как что. Интересно.
<dmay> novns: острословчик ты нвш :3
<dmay> забавно, ВБ таки развивается
<Anton2d> так понятно дело, отпишу результаты в теме форума
<nand> dmay: support for 64-bit guests on 32-bit hosts was added with VirtualBox 2.1.
<nand> тролюшка ты наш
<Anton2d> поду качать хп, 64 битную ;) не разу не видел, но читал что со своим софтом там проблемы поимею
<Anton2d> *пойду
<novns> Anton2d, а зачем xp?
<Anton2d> ну не хватало мне еще 7 туда вкорячивать, половина специфического софта старого под ней не пойдет вообще...
<dmay> а я какую последнюю пробовал....
<novns> ни разу не пробовал 64-х битную хр
<novns> Anton2d, а как насчёт wine?
<Anton2d> нет, увы не годится.
<novns> есть ещё один вариант простой - двойная загрузка
<novns> или ещё один компьютер под неё, и ходить туда по rdp
<Anton2d> дуалбут вариант изначально и был когда я переходил на линукс, но он очень уныл, довольно часто нужно по быстрому открыть хп, в ней поправить файлы, закрыть и забыть о ней и не видеть.
<dmay> Anton2d: кстати да, самый разумный вопрос за весь разговор - тебе это всё вообще зачем?
<Anton2d> работа ;( препрес (допечатная подготовка)
<dmay> Anton2d: не хочу тебя расстраивать, но тебе не нужен линукс :/
<dmay> тем более на рабочем месте
<Anton2d> я знаю ;)
<Anton2d> но это не основное рабочее место, а второе как бы.
<Anton2d> хотя оно должно быть тоже полноценным по максимум заменить первое, если что.
<Anton2d> Конечно 2-й комп это вариант лучший. но тут много но, и дороговато пока
<baltazar> =) добрый вечер всем
<baltazar> у кого день - добрый день, у кого утро - доброе утро
<baltazar> блин как обидно что  transmission-daemon  такое творит, для того чтобы внести ip  удаленной машины, с которой буду подключаться к transmission, надо редактировать  settings.json, а его надо редактировать только после остановки демона, иначе все изменения потрутся, как это раÐ
<lukinfore> а через cli не меняется разве?
<baltazar> lukinfore:  я тебя чутка не понял /
<baltazar> а ты про коннект по ссш и через его кли?
<lukinfore> ну
<baltazar> что-то об этом  я не подумал )) щас гляну
<baltazar> сп
<lukinfore> а как ты его останавливать собирался без ссх, если не секрет
<baltazar> почем без ссш
<baltazar> я про cli команды не знал
<baltazar> как я понял у него своя cli  есть?  (как у  asterisk, zebra)
<baltazar> нет нету =(( блин
<lukinfore> не, подразумевалось что с машины на которой он крутится заходить в трансмиссион можно
<lukinfore> а сли тот же по сетке
<baltazar> да это-то ясно
<baltazar> ч0рт значит печаль в моем сердце
<lukinfore> а засуспендить процес не катит?)
<lukinfore> такой черезжопный метод
<baltazar> не люблю лишних движений, должно быть так, я изменил конфиг, передернул демона и все воркает, а не так что останови премянит, а потом запусти =(
<baltazar> аррр...
<baltazar> ой а подскажите пожалуйста команду по удаления RSA ключа по  айпи, а то руками чистить бээээ =((
<aleksei> всем ку
<baltazar> =( не не верю что такой команды нет!
<pahan> магазин через пол часа закроют.
<Sergey_IT> pahan,  купи свой магазин
<baltazar> подскажите пожалуйста команду по удаления RSA ключа по  айпи, а то руками чистить бээээ =((
<baltazar> Оффтопик!!!
<baltazar> ох-ох  никто не знает?
<kkochetkov> спасибо за помощь, господа
<Anton2d> XP 64 встала на vobx под убунтой 32, и даже стала забирать более 50% с реальных ядер. Но тут вкрались другие непонятные глюки.
<Anton2d> Утановка guestAddition приводит к зависанию хп
<pahan> а официально VirtualBox поддерживает 64 операционки?
<Anton2d> конечно.
<pahan> и правда
<Anton2d> и даже простая перезагрузка ХП тоже приводит к зависанию, причем сам vbox виснет вообще насмерть, только по килу убивать.
<pahan> а проц у тебя тоже 64?
<Anton2d> АМД Х2
<Anton2d> Ладно... устал я от этого зоопарка... понятно что ничего не понятно, что с этим всем делать, пойду я спать.
<Anton2d> pahan, если интересно моя беда, то она тут описана: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=16571.msg1225592#msg1225592
<Anton2d> всем СН.
<kkochetkov> сейчас возникла проблема такого рода. Установлен VLC при попытке открытия видео, отображает чёрный экран. Звук идёт. На фоне открывающихся меню или окон проявляется изображение
<kkochetkov> вопрос решён, спасибо
<skai> кто нить в пхп сечет?
<novns> skai, давно это было
<skai> novns: http://linux.paste.pro/5073777
<skai> что не так
<novns> вложенное <?php >
<novns> внутри не надо ещё раз <?php ?>
<skai> ну там еще один пхп скрипт надо вызвать в случае true
<skai> как?
<skai> novns: идеи есть?
<novns> не скрипт, а функцию
<novns> самый простой вариант - конкатенация через .
<novns> ну и там ещё косяки с кавычками
<skai> а по русски?
<skai> надо чтобы при тру появлялась
<skai> <input type="submit" name="paste" value="<?php echo t('Продолжить')?>"/>
<skai> а при фальс - не появлялась
<skai> <?php
<skai>   if (chk_crypt($_POST['code']))
<skai>      echo "Correct";
<skai>      else echo "Bad :(";
<skai> ?>
<skai> вот тут
<skai> при коррект - была.без кооррект - не было
<novns> я сейчас там исправлю
<novns> не, там с кавычками косяки сиправлять долго
<novns> делается так
<novns> echo "блабла" . (условие ? "если истина" : "если ложь")  . "блабла"
<novns> или через printf
<skai> <?php
<skai>   if (chk_crypt($_POST['code']))
<skai>      echo "Correct";
<skai>      else echo "Bad :(";
<skai> ?>
<skai> ну вот он у нас скрипт
<skai> который проверяет значение
<skai> вот два эхо
<skai> при тру и фолс
<novns> там используется if, который громоздкий
<skai> ну он нужен исходному скрипту
<novns> вместо него лучше (условие ? истина : ложь)
<novns> выглядит проще и читабельнее
<novns> ну или вот так, сейчас нарисую
<novns> http://linux.paste.pro/5073900
<novns> в таком духе
<skai> novns: а что эти изменения значат?
<novns> нет косяков
<novns> ну и читабельность выше
<skai> а скрипт <?php echo t('Продолжить')?> надо обьявить вначале страницы?
<novns> зачем?
<novns> что такое t?
<novns> что оно делает там?
<skai> там кнопка с надписью продолжить
<novns> <input type="submit" name="paste" value="Продолжить">
<novns> вот это уже будет кнопка
<novns> что ещё надо?
<novns> скорее всего t() - это функция для экранирования спецсимволов, но в одном слове "Продолжить" она нафиг не нужна
<skai> http://linux.paste.pro/5073983
<skai> вот вся кнопка
<novns> надо найти в исходниках, что это за t
<novns> и это не скрипт, это функция
<novns> что она делает со своими параметрами?
<novns> скорее всего, t() - это функция для экранирования спецсимволов
<novns> для случаев, если какая-то переменная с неихвестным заранее содержимым
<novns> *неизвестным
<novns> тогда использовать вот так value="<?php echo t(блабла) ?>"
<novns> или даже value="<?= t(блабла) ?>"
<skai> value="<?php echo t('Продолжить')?>"
<novns> а для этого случая в ней нет смысла
<skai> у нас вот так
<novns> это бессмысленно
<skai> смотри ситуация.
<skai> есть страница
<novns> оно эквивалентно value="Продолжить"
<skai> на ней текст
<skai> пара галочек
<skai> поле имя
<novns> ну и
<skai> и отправить кнопка
<skai> http://linux.paste.pro
<skai> вот такая страница
<novns> да, она делается с помощью <штзге>
<novns> <input>
<novns> что написано на кнопке, определяет value
<novns> если функция t занимается экраниврованием кавычек, то для "Продолжить" она ничего н делает
<novns> вообще ничего
<novns> поэтому value="<?php echo t('Продолжить')?>" и value="Продолжить" - одно и то же
<novns> дрегое дело, если бы вместо продолжить было пр'одо'лж"ит"ь
<novns> тогда такая функция нужна, чтоб экранировать кавычки типа пр\'одо\'лж\"ит\"ь
<novns> кавычек нет - использовать не надо
<novns> ещё вопросы?
<oxigen> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> oxigen! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<oxigen> вопрос к знатокам:
<oxigen> поставил убунту в виртуалбоксе, без графики, чистый сервер
<oxigen> она пытается показывать русский, но
<oxigen> вместо букв белые квадратики
<oxigen> как вылечить?
<Escsun> поставить русский шрифт ?)
<oxigen> ок, я могу поменять шрифт в /etc/default/keyboard, но как понять, что шрифт, который я подключаю, русский? ;)
<oxigen> сорри, в /etc/default/console-setup
<Dan`ka> console-cyrillic вроде так..
<Dan`ka> пакет
<novns> oxigen, не париться с настройками консоли и ходить туда по ssh
<novns> с серверами так и делают, обычно
<oxigen> хм... не пришло в голову, ща попробую :)
<oxigen> чорт, не пускают мну по ссх
<novns> что значит не пускает
<oxigen> указываю в качестве IP виртуалбокса 192.168.56.1 (по умолчанию, я не перенастраивал), но меня тут же отбрасывает: Connection refused
<novns> что за ip виртуалбокса?
<novns> как сеть настроена, конкретно?
<novns> нат, бриджинг или внутренняя локальная?
<oxigen> нат
<novns> njulf dc` ghfdbkmyj
<novns> тогда всё правильно
<novns> нат работает только наружу
<novns> если есть возможность назначить настоящий адрес, лучше так и сделать
<novns> использовать бридж
<novns> тогда виртуалбокс будет, как полноценный компьютер в сети
<novns> нат позволяет смотреть из виртуалбокса наружу, ноне наоборот
<novns> *но не
<oxigen> счас посмотрю, как это сделать
<novns> если сеть своя домашня, то выделить адрес самому
<novns> если провайдерская, тогда сложнее
<novns> можно сделать два интерфейса, один - внутренняя есть, второй - нат
<oxigen> домашняя, за роутером
<novns> тогда бридж и назначить нормальный адрес
<[Raiden]> релиз KDE SC 4.7.1 наверное уже боян.
<oxigen> сенкс, счас попробую
<novns> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_7_0to4_7_1.php
<novns> страсти какие
<[Raiden]> мб новость кому-то кажется не в кассу. Н о я лично (к)убунту считаю 1 из лучвших или немногих юзабельныз дистров основанных на кде :)
<novns> [Raiden], у меня на работе кубунту везде
<novns> я недоволен
<novns> вот элементарная вещь, надо отказаться от dhcp и назначить адрес вручную
<novns> в штатном управлении сетью, интерфейс можно включить или выключить и только
<[Raiden]> Ну я тоже многим недоволен. Но если ты будешь использвать какй-то вм сместо это или другое де. тебе придется ощутимо больше править руками или ставить каки-нить костыли которые реализуют то , что автоды дре отпилили.
<[Raiden]> *вместо этого
<novns> второй гном - идеален
<novns> зачем они сломали nm в кубунте?
<[Raiden]> полностю согласен, но только если выпилить как минимум metacity
<novns> метасити меня всем устраивает
<novns> но спокойно меняется на что угодно
<novns> а вот с kwin бывают странные проблемы
<novns> на одном из компьютеров девушка менеджер всё время случайно что-то включает, причём сама не знает что именно
<novns> так что все новые окна открываются на заднем плане
<novns> приходится возвращать всё к дефолтным настройкам
<novns> но как она это делает,Ю никто не знает
<novns> и да, ни один плазмоид с погодой толком не работает
<toi> HI 8-)
<[Raiden]> Сча многие говорят , что гном2 неплох. Но давайте откинем любовь к линукс и фанатизм. Получится среда не сильно отличающающаяс я от виндовс хп. То что можно реакци по клику  на заголовок поменять - заслуга Линуса, если бы он патч не написал, в гн
<[Raiden]> оме даже это небыло бы.
<novns> он отличается от xp тем, что настраивается как угодно
<novns> можно даже аля макосб настроить с глобальным меню
<[Raiden]> А мне всегда казалось что в гном2 почти нету настроек, даже если считать те , что спрятали в гконф
<novns> каких именно настроек не хватает?
<oxigen> упс, проблему со шрифтами решил - тупо не было console-cyrillic
<novns> [Raiden], в кде можно сделать всё, кроме самого нужного
<toi> mac osx?  :D
<novns> то есть в кде простые вещи спрятанф далеко
<novns> *спрятаны
<Umren> novns: кде просто никогда не выйдет из стадии беты )
<Umren> если потенциально доработать ее, то среда хорошая
<novns> в гноме простые вещи легко доступны, а ненужные можно достать в реестре
<Umren> но это уже длится кучу лет
<[Raiden]> novns: всех что там нету. Я думаю, тех и нехватает. Начнем с наутилуса - это ущербный вм. Да , он может скриптами по пкм расширяться и всё - это всё практически  чо в нем есть. При этом люди знающие что править в виндовс х побразца 2001 года, могут споко
<[Raiden]> йно вписать в менб по пкм  эксплорера что угодно.
<novns> [Raiden], что значит ущербный?
<novns> что не хватает в наутилусе для работы-то?
<[Raiden]> это значит фм, в котором мало функций + те что есть почти невозможно использвать. Любой человек с говой , например, что бы смени права на файл, предпочтеть чмод, а не свойства файла в наутилусе :)
<novns> вот честно, ни разу не приходилось менять права в наутилусе
<novns> потому что он для других задач
<Umren> [Raiden]: дельфину тоже далеко до идеала
<novns> найти файл и открыть его
<[Raiden]> Давай пойдем от обратного. Назови хотя бы 1 положительную по сравнению с друим де или ос сторону гном2
<novns> зато в наутилусе легко можно переназначить, чем открывать файл
<novns> а в кде я поседел, пока не нашёл
<novns> в кде в свойствах файла есть такая мааахонькая кнопочка, которая выглядит как просто иконка
<Umren> novns: очевидно, что на работе надо было ставить гном2 )
<Umren> плазма не падает, простой, юзеры его любят
<[Raiden]> панел в гном2 - опций около 0. Почему-то в доки или авн их больше, хотя их писали пионеры и явно не 8-10 лет.
<novns> каких опций вам надо?
<novns> панель - место для апплетов
<Umren> она не переливается разными цветами (
<novns> Umren, она это может в гноме
<[Raiden]> novns: ну например, вместо авоскрытия, перекритие только активным окном. 1. панели 100% времени не нужны 2. постоянно скрытые  - тоже не нужны.
<novns> автоскрытие есть, куда бы оно делось
<[Raiden]> ну да, а в любой современной панели есть не только оно
<novns> чтотакое перекрытие активным окном - не знаю
<[Raiden]> да откуда вам знать если вы гномер
<Umren> [Raiden]: в гнуме панель мона чем угодно заменить, я ей кстати не пользуюсь ) а вот в кде..
<novns> ну и да, никто не мешает в гноме запустить awn
<[Green]> novns: есть 5 минут? никак не осилим вставить капчу
<[Raiden]> можно. Но чем он тогда лучше виндовс в котором можно тоже запусти не меньше десяков альтернативных панелей?
<novns> [Raiden], http://i.imgur.com/JVImM.png
<[Raiden]> почему он по умолачнию не тако какой надо?
<novns> идеальный десктоп
<novns> всё что нужно и ничего лишнего
<Umren> как то минималистично )
<novns> и да, там guake ещё есть
<Umren> у мя тоже есть)
<novns> если срочно захотелось по маленькому в терминал
<novns> [Green], ?
<[Green]> novns: в общем там кусок кода, в который надо как то встроить капчу и проверку http://linux.paste.pro/5074716
<Umren> нормальный дефульт, правда я бы тему на радианс сменил бы )
<[Green]> капча внизу
<[Raiden]> да нефина не идеальный. 1. 2 панели занимат место + в  них нету ничего кроме автоскрытия. 2. метасити такой же ущербный как вм  в виннде. 3.  что бы сменить положение кнопок в вм или хотя бы включить композит  - надо лезть в гконф - аналог реестра.
<[Green]> novns: по всякому крутили, не хватает знаний )
<novns> [Raiden], есть пара приложений, которым нужно много места
<novns> но у них всегда работает полноэкранный режим по f11
<novns> ущербности метасити не замечал, оно работает нормально и не мешает
<oxigen> [Green], а не проще взять готовую капчу, типа http://www.google.com/recaptcha ?
<[Raiden]> novns: отмазка. Приложений таких больше + это костыль, который фиксит в приложениях ущербость де :)
<novns> гконф - не аналог реестра, а хорошо структурированная и задокументированная штука для хранения настроек
<novns> реестр, если что, позволяет писать что угодно, и именно поэтому часто бывает замусорен
<[Raiden]> 1. это мал очем отличается от реестра. 2. гном2 умер, в гном3 бинарный дконф, что вообще ппц :)
<novns> это принципиально отличается от реестра, тем что в гконф всё легко ищется
<novns> и ничего лишнего не накапливается
<novns> плюс каждый параметр задокументирвоан
<novns> т.е., гконф - это просто удобный редактор конфигурации
<novns> [Green], вот мне лень сейчас
<novns> восьмой час утра, у меня тут ещё параллельно своя работа
<[Raiden]> Eрунда. МУсор остается. Мне даже не лень нагуглить оптимизато гконфа
<novns> откда он там остаётся?
<novns> в гконф прописано тольк то, что определено в инсталлированных схемах
<novns> *только
<novns> что не разрешено писать - не выйдет
<oxigen> [Green], http://code.google.com/apis/recaptcha/docs/php.html - тут описано, как ее заюзать
<[Raiden]> всегда мусор остается. Но в случае централизованной системы хранения настроек , ещё  и всегда загружается в рам :)
<novns> кстати, теперь вместо него dconf
<[Raiden]> в кде например инифайлы. Текстовый конфиг имеет недостатки. например более долгий запуск. Н озато можно применят ьвсю мощь юникс для парсинга и правки + каждая программа читает тольк осви ини.
<[Raiden]> они конечно кфг, но по сути как ини
<novns> [Raiden], gconf -  тоже текст, только xml
<novns> никто не мешает править руками
<novns> или там копировать конфиги
<Umren> kde vs gnome2? ребят, не оригинально :)
<[Raiden]> novns: gconf - xml , dconf - можно только парсером порчесть , он бинарный.
<novns> Umren, зато злободневно
<[Raiden]> Umren: неа. не вс. Я утверждаю, что гном отстой, и 2 и 3, независимо от того с чем сравнивать
<novns> [Raiden], в общем, недостатки гнома - несущественны и повседневной работы мало касаются, только каких-то отдельных случаев
<Umren> 3 не отстой, 3 бета1 )
<[Raiden]> :)
<novns> недостатки кде - мешают
<Umren> гнум2 энтерпрайзный и стабильный
<Umren> и для юзеров он кстате в стопитсот раз адекватней кде, особенно тех кто с компами не очень
<novns> вот то тройное меню гнома - это был верх юзабельности
<[Green]> oxigen: не, так не хочется
<Umren> капча - зло :)
<[Green]> спам - зло
<[Raiden]> novns: погугли про compiz , gdevilspie , gnome-do , awn - это всё программы которых вообще не должно было быть. Единственная их цель - расширить убитый наглухо функционал гнома.
<oxigen> :)
<novns> compiz - визуальные эффекты, они нафиг не нужны для повседневной работы
<Umren> [Raiden]: хочешь сказать KISS gnome2 это уже значит убитый? )
<[Green]> ладно, завтра разберемся, всем ночи
<oxigen> бай
<novns> gnome-do, awn - лаунчеры, которые на самом деле ни разу не пригождались
<novns> я их пробовал, но в них нет смысла
<Umren> ну кстати гном-ду толковая штука, не как лаунчер )
<novns> да на здоровье, она избыточна
<novns> в гноме есть ровно то, что нужно каждую секунду для работы
<novns> и это прекрасно
<Umren> а что с гном3? )
<[Raiden]> Umren: кисс - это принцип программирования, а не принци  построения интерфейса. - имхо. Ты говоришь кисс относительно гнома, но как  с этим например сочитается tomboy. Или что простого в том, что используя ритмбокс - мне над осначало разделить куе на
<[Raiden]> треки, а тольк опотом слушать?
<novns> ритмбокс - это не гном
<novns> я вообще deadbeef использую
<Umren> [Raiden]: kiss это аббревиатура впервую очередь и как парадигма применима где угодно
<novns> томбой - тоже не гном, а только одельное приложение
<novns> гном не старается заменить собой всё, как кде
<[Raiden]> да пофиг, на гтк только дэдбиф умеет суе\флак читать. И это при том, что флак открыйый формат
<novns> да ну только?
<[Raiden]> аудасиус лучше не вспоминайте - грёбаное глюкало
<novns> audacious умеет
<Umren> ))
<Umren> ну дедбиф нормально жрет cue - факт
<Umren> остальные не очень
<novns> deadbeef работает прекрасно
<Umren> аудашиос в топку, qmmp получше, но с cue проблемы
<novns> и его хватает
<[Raiden]> а кто такие остальные? все , многие остальыне на гтк - это только аудасиус. лол
<novns> томбой - прекрасная штука, но не часть гнома
<Umren> [Raiden]: ритмбокс, баньши? )
<[Raiden]> томбой прекрасная штука написанная на моно. Если не часть гном - то это скорее плюс.
<novns> [Raiden], какие претензии к гному по поводу tomboy?
<novns> что в гноме нет штатных липких заметок - так они есть в виде родного апплета
<novns> томбой удобнее, потому что вики
<[Raiden]> Umren: ритмбокс помимо топорного ифейса, совершенно ничего не знает про куе, а это как минимум 30% моей колекции. Баньши - сраное говно на моно
<[Raiden]> и тоже не умеющее куе
<Umren> [Raiden]: а чем моно хуже чем тот же гтк? )
<[Raiden]> Umren: а ты найди в системе хотя бы тот же баньши и удивись
<novns> [Raiden], banshee, decibel, exaile
<[Raiden]> это даже не эльф бинарник
<Umren> [Raiden]: у мя доки стоит ) он на моно
<[Raiden]> это вин пе32
<Umren> работает нормально
<novns> они не умеют cue?
<[Raiden]> причем даже если ты ставишь 64бит дистр, оно всеравно вин пе32
<[Raiden]> novns: неа
<novns> ну и на здоровье, всё равно все deadbeef пользуются и счастливы
<novns> какие претензии к гному-то?
<novns> я даже под кде на работе deadbeef запускаю
<[Raiden]> да нету к нему никаких претензий. это отличная среда с интерфесом 10 летней давности.
<novns> давность интерфейса - бессмысленный критерий
<[Raiden]> да! если нету конкурентов )
<novns> а вот удобность  - осмысленный
<novns> гном удобен, кде нет
<Umren> [Raiden]: ты спать хотел, ненавистный кдешнег :D
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/JXZhN.png
<novns> вот кстати, чуть более старый скриншот с гентой
<Umren> тоже самое )
<novns> почти, но оригинальные иконки у всего
<[Raiden]> я не считаю гном2 удобным. хотя и пользвался им долго. Слава богу появился компиз, котоырй закрыл часть проблем о оживил интерес к линукс вообще и к гному часности.  :)
<Umren> ну это практически ванильный гнум
<novns> Umren, идеальный
<Umren> меня тока иконка звука в нем всегда раздражала
<Umren> ну, уродская же )
<[Raiden]> если компиз почти ванильный гонум, то виндовс xp +aston - классическая винда :)
<novns> компиз - ненужная штука
<novns> кого вообще волнуют тени под окнами?
<[Raiden]> novns: в кедах кстати нашли этому примерение. Можно имет ьзаголовок того же цвета, но подсвеченное активное окно
<[Raiden]> хотя кому это нужно .если можно использовать то что было всегда )
<novns> [Raiden], я в кде всегда эффекты выключаю
<novns> без них оно не так сильно тормозит
<novns> а вот подсвеченное окошко меня всегда раздражает почему-то
<novns> особенно голубенький цвет по-умолчанию в оксигене
<[Raiden]> novns: я тут должен заметить пару вещей. 1. компиз умеет интегрироваться с кде. 2. в отличие от гнома, тут в графичесокм настройщике есть  поле для ввода альтернативного вм.
<novns> компиз умеет интегрироваться с гномом, в гноме альтернативный вм настраивается не очень далеко
<[Raiden]> хотя ещё 1 пункт. 3. компиз не нужен, т.к. гном-шелл намертво привязан к mutter , вы даже на опенбкс его сменить не сможете.
<[Raiden]> или сможете, но придется отказаться от всего, что будет разрабатываться под гномшелл
<novns> какой ещё муттер, мы про второй гном
<novns> третий гном пока не волнует
<novns> [Raiden], а гугль выдаёт целую кучу ссылок про gnome3 openbox
<novns> "В первый раз запустил Openbox через `openbox --replace' и он запомнился в session manager'е"
<novns> какая-то проблема надуманная
<[Raiden]> novns: ну да, можно взять от гноме3 наутилус и гедит и запустить это под опенбоксом )
<novns> зачем? гном сам запускает его в своей сессии
<novns> там нет никаких трудностей и "привязки намертво"
<novns> вам кто-то глупость сказал
<[Raiden]> в какой сессии. есть например гном3 фаллбек. Я допустем хочу вместо муттера опенбокс.
<[Raiden]> куда мне кликнуть?
<[Raiden]> или какой кофниг грепнуть
<[Raiden]> ах да, конфиг бинарный, а я блин дурак последние 10 лет грепом и седом пользовался
<novns> запустить openbox --replace один раз
<novns> и всё, гном запомнил
 * novns сам не пробовал, написано в интернетах
<[Raiden]> ну впринципе можно. По крайней мере в гном2 было сохранение текущей ссессии
<novns> так оно никуда и не пропадало
<novns> в общем, проблема несущественная, на одноразовую настройку
<novns> в кде проблему другого сорта - они достают часто и помногу
<novns> *проблемы
<novns> и решать из приходится каждый день
<novns> [Raiden], ну и вон видели на обоих моих скриншотах, иконку с погодой и температурой
<novns> плюс там прогноз по клику
<novns> в кде такого нет и взять негде
<novns> есть два плазмоида, но ни один не работает
<[Raiden]> novns: у меня на столе плазмойд с погодой. + они не мешают.. Т.к. включено на кажом столе свои плазмойды
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и есть только на 1 из 6
<novns> затем, в гноме я могу попросить, чтоб иконка с зарядом батареи рисовалась только тогда, когда батарея заряжается или разряжается
<novns> когда она заряжена, она меня не волнует
<novns> причём делается это одним кликом в настройках
<novns> в кде приходится возиться с "профилями"
<novns> и искать там где-то в дебрях
<novns> то же самое касается блютуза, если он включен - мне он нужен на панели
<novns> если нет - не нужен
 * novns говорит про ноутбук
<[Raiden]> ну да, зато если ты хочешь профили или разную реакцию
<novns> в кде она просто всегда светится, а чтоб не светилась - надо деинсталлировать блютузные штуки
<[Raiden]> то в гноме это реализовать как 2 пальца - надо быть просто программистом.
<[Raiden]> А в кде есть профили
<oxigen4ik> всем доброй ночи/утра
<oxigen4ik> я уплыл
<novns> в гноме тоже есть профили, если что
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<novns> но иконка настраивается легко, без копания в них
<novns> в общем, если б кде было автомобилем, то там можно было бы настроить автоматическое открытие дверей при остановке автомобиля и закрытие при старте
<[Raiden]> я всётакчи считаю гном2 несколько ущербным. Мне постоянно в нем что-нибудь нехватало, что хотелось найти в сторонних программах. И сами программы ещё многие на гтк используют гномовский хиг.. Т.е. имеют не максимм возможных опций, а некий мини
<[Raiden]> мум.
<novns> но просто так открыть двень и зайти - нельзя
<novns> потому что "это ущербный подход"
<[Raiden]> у хорошего хозяина есть всё. И что надо и что може пригодиться. Он просто не пользуется в каждый момен твсем что у него есть
<novns> в кде максимум ненужных опций при нехватке главных о основных
<novns> *и
<[Raiden]> А у плохого есть только то что есть :)
<novns> кде - это как телега со встроенным телевизором
<novns> кататься неудобно, смотреть телевизор тоже
<novns> зато всё есть
<novns> а гном - это юникс-вей, там всё заменяемо
<[Raiden]> а если вместо слвоа телега подставить слово машина? Тогда телевизор волшебным образом может оказаться уже не совсем лишним
<[Raiden]> особенно есть есть опция вкл\выкл
<[Raiden]> Я например когда жду кого-то или транспорт читаю с мобилы. Я могу это делать только потому, что она есть.
<novns> [Raiden], пусть машина, только телевизор в ней находится в капоте
<novns> то есть на ходу не посмотреть, и вообще неудобно
<novns> и принимает только два канала центрального телевидения, кстати
<[Raiden]> Или скажем. Вел взял в 2009 году и могу либо кататься , либо нет, а до этого только нет
<[Raiden]> чувствуете аналогию? :)
<novns> нет
<[Raiden]> ну вот смотри. сую я мышку в левый уго и вижу все окна - это происходит потому, что для многих ненужная опция есть
<[Raiden]> а в метасити такого нет
<novns> с окнами такая хохма
<novns> мне дял рабтоы всегда хватало 4-х вирутальных десктопов, и никогда я не путался где какие окна
<novns> а если хочется превью окон, ну ставьте компиз, чо
<novns> никто ж не запрещает
<[Raiden]> ваще у гном-шелла будущее есть. Т.е. сами гномеры какие-то дебилы. Но совершенно непонятным образом они сделаи среду, которая за счет расширений может в теории нести любые элементы и настройки
<[Raiden]> это по крайней мее в теории круче чем кде или гном2 :)
<novns> я про гноме-шелл вообщд не говорю
<novns> оно мало волнует
<[Raiden]> Ну я говорю )
<[Raiden]> недостатки правда тоже есть. Вот например верю что в вин8 будет классик ифейс и для планшетов и даже верю что под арм он о будет работать. А что касается гнома - не верю что даже к 3.8 осо станет стабильным или что к тому времени апи\аби не переде
<[Raiden]> лают.
<[Raiden]> это правда не гнома касается , а всего опенсорса
<novns> гном3 сейчас пытаются доводить до ума всякими расширениями
<novns> но спортировать старые панели - и будет идеальный десктоп
<novns> пускай даже шелл там живёт в уголке
<[Raiden]> есть расширения для меню плейсес и  эппликейшен + ест ьрасширение с нижней панелькой
<[Raiden]> кривоватые правда. Тот кроется 1 косяк. Возможность расширять - рулит. Но проек тнома пока не стремится его расширять,  а расширения пионеров всяких будут кривые :)
<[Raiden]> *проект гнома
<novns> они сильно кривоватые
<Wormad> а на гном на С написан?
<novns> да
<novns> (с использованием gobject)
<novns> (ну и всякие vala в перспективе)
<Wormad> и проэкт опенсорс? т.е. можно самому ченить предлагать?
<novns> Wormad, разумеется
<novns> хоть свой форк
<Wormad> С чтоле начать учить...? с паскаля на С легко перейти?
<novns> да, оба языка императивные и процедурные
<novns> по большому счёту - один и тот же язык
<novns> Wormad, для начала надо читать кернигана и ричи
<Wormad> ну все... пошел читать С++ для чайников) а С от С++ сильно отличается? или только названием?
<novns> c++ не надо трогать вообще
<novns> тем более для чайников
<Wormad> почему?
<novns> c++ - это убогая недореализация ООП
<novns> чистый си - это прекрасный макроассемблер
<novns> с++ - это дохлая кобыла, к которй прикрутили колёса, чтоб двигалась
<novns> т.е., с++ можно изучить, нопотом, после чистого си
<novns> *но потом
<novns> а лучше сначала освоить objective c
<Wormad> а тут в чем разница? в синтаксисе?
<novns> нет, в парадигме
<novns> в с++ ООП реализовано не полностью и криво
<Wormad> парадигме - што это?
<novns> читайте интернеты
<Wormad> ррр
<novns> парадигма - это набор идей и понятий
<novns> ООП подразумевает рассылку сообщений между объектами
<novns> в с++ сообщений нет, вместо них используются вызовы функций
<Wormad> тоесть между С и Обжектив С разница в наборе идей и понятий?
<novns> да
<novns> си - это простой низкоуровневый процедурный язык
<novns> без всякого ООП
<Wormad> ооп-обьектно ориентированное програмированние?
<novns> да
<Wormad> ООП — парадигма программирования, в которой основными концепциями являются понятия объектов и классов. В случае языков с прототипированием вместо классов используются объекты-прототипы. я ниче не понял( можешь разжевать?
<novns> могу, но мне лень
<novns> читайте книжки
<novns> если вкратце, ты объект и я объект, а класс у нас - человек
<novns> класс определяет общие свойства и методы, объект - конкретный экземпляр
<Wormad> т.е. у всех человеков 2 глазаи 2 уха?
<novns> да
<novns> но можно унаследовать класс негр, например
<Wormad> а обезьяна тогда кто?
<novns> у которого все экземпляры - чернокожие
<novns> обезьяна - это примат, более общий класс, от которого у наследован человек
<novns> здесь на канале есть конкретные экземпляры
<Wormad> обезьян?)
<novns> приматов
<novns> спокойной ночи
<Wormad> т.е. у негра как у человека... тоже 2 уха, но черные?
<Wormad> а какое отношение тогда к С и С++
<[Raiden]> не поверишь, но негр более челвоек чем ты. У тех кто вне пределах африки есть примесь генов неандертальцев
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> И это не я придумал
<Wormad> тоесть более ранние они в ступени эволюции вида человек разумный?
<[Raiden]> может быть и так
<Wormad> тоесть более развитый это я?)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-08
<Wormad> да это уже не то.... мне бы про разницу С и С++
<[Raiden]> только если считать гены другого вида полезным приобретением
<Wormad> это про С?
<[Raiden]> нет, хотя и про него тоже. Кто-то может считает нвоые языки программирования лучше. Н опо факту программы получаются только тоще :)
<[Raiden]> *тоЛще
<Wormad> т.е. все дальше от 01001011 и push,move?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тебе виднее. Я не писатель, я читатель.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2011_09&new=39
<Wormad> балин, вот ненавижу такие метафоры...
<Wormad> а что кстати лучше радеон или нвидиа?
<[Raiden]> под винду в большей части ценовых ниш лучше радеон. По цена\скорость. В линуксе по убобству использвания пока лучше нвидия.
<[Raiden]> таков мой опыт
<[Raiden]> д*
<[Raiden]> что бы не быть совсем голословным, в мплейер поддерживается декодинг vdpau , во флэше хардварный декодинг пока реализован только на нвидии
<[Raiden]> это в лине
<[Raiden]> открытые дрова не сравнивал, закрытые пока лучше от нвидии
<Wormad> ясно, спс за подробность
<[Raiden]> http://www.webpark.ru/uploads54/100726/foto_moment_08.jpg
<User576[web]> Доброе утро
<User576[web]> Есть проблема: после установки 11.04 н dev pavilion dv6 - черный экран и ничего. Что делать?
<kyct> а какой командой в терминале вывести информацию о всех жестких дисках, флешках подключенных через юсб и тд?
<Umren> sudo fdisk -l
<Umren> но, юсб устройств там не будет
<novns> kyct, lsusb
<novns> kyct, mount
<kyct> о! точно... ну, айпод он меня этой командой нашел
<novns> ну или Udisks --enumerate
<novns> ой
<novns> udisks --enumerate
<kyct> вот раньше вот это помогло sudo fdisk -l
<kyct> я просто плеер форматнул и он теперь не отображается
<Umren> через тунца?
<kyct> Umren, не понял
<Umren> не обращяй внимание, у меня просто уже ассоциация iPod=плеер
<Umren> прочитал плеер, подумал айпод
<kyct> не, самсунг
<Umren> вот сразу и спросил через iTunes ли ты его форматнул )
<kyct> ааа нет... я себе убунту поставил только, что бы с айтюнсом не гемороиться
<Umren> просто там кие то особенности есть, если не через то он работать не будет)
<kyct> ага. ужасно капризная техника!
<Umren> ну.. это окупается сборкой)
<kyct> мда, уже ушей 7 спалил, а сам живой гаденыш...
<UNIm95> всем привет
<UNIm95> кто пользует wicd?
<UNIm95> Умеет ли он автоматически коннектиться к прокси при свеме вайфай сетки?
<UNIm95> *смене
<toy> Привет всем- прошу - научите нуба. Что писать в консоли для переустановки виртуалбокса. Просит переустановки кернкра
<UNIm95> <toy> просит переустановить модуль ядра вбокса?
<toy> кернера простите
<toy> да
<UNIm95> <toy>  так пробуй запустить маштну и тебе в ответ сообщение об ошибке+ команда для ее устранения
<UNIm95> *машину
<Anton2d> накернить виртуал бокс, надо запомнить
<toy> нет пишет что хочет переустановить это произошло после обновлений убунты
<Anton2d> If DKMS is available and installed, the VirtualBox kernel module should always work automatically, and it will be automatically rebuilt if your host kernel is updated.
<Anton2d> dkms стоит ?
<toy> я зашел в "загрузить проиложения " и удалил там но не уверен, что это правильно
<toy> стоит
<Anton2d> у меня он автоматом ребуилдит при обновлении, но глянь в доках то http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch02.html#externalkernelmodules
<Umren> он автоматом все делает
<Umren> либо так /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Umren> если что то пошло не так как надо :D
<Umren> в доке про это есть
<toy> спасибо всем-буду пробовать
<Usinsk52> здрасте. кто скажет как русским сделать krita?
<Umren> Usinsk52: кроме варианта перевести/отправить разработчикам перевод? :)
<Usinsk52> хм.... бооольше никак?
<Umren> ну я сомневаюсь, что ты на ком то левом сайте найдешь скачать_krita2012_перевод_ru.exe
<Umren> оно либо изкаробки, либо никак
<Usinsk52> ну как обычно =)
<Usinsk52> спасибо
<balbes12> Здравствуйте! Помогите решить проблемму с Pidgin. Не получается в нём настроить аудио/видео
<toy> скачал у оракла пакет - Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.2-73507.vbox-extpack и virtualbox-4.1_4.1.2-73507~Ubuntu~natty_i386deb- кликнул и оно переустановилось само и заработало. Еще раз спасибо всем
<Anton2d> Оригнально ;)
<toy> Я на пакет тыкал ))
<novns> Anton2d, что вы победили виртуалбокс-то?
<Anton2d> ууу... щаз раскажу
<Anton2d> 64 битная ХР - встала. Заработала.
<toy> Чесно говоря на боксе у меня стоит хрюшка на ней промт это акурат для мучений с мануалами ипрочим линуксом
<Anton2d> В однопроцессорном конфиге фсё также, 50% от реальных ядер, не больше.
<Anton2d> А вот при включении второго виртуального ядра, она его увидела и начала использовать, даже выросла производительность
<Anton2d> А потом я поставиль guestadditions без которых никуда, и началось ;( При перезагрузке зависает, графика часто лагает без всякой причины ну и не пошел кое какой софт ибо 64 он.
<Anton2d> *она. Короче пока в ступоре думаю что делать дальше.
<toy> Какая производительность??? Вы надеюсь играть там не собираетесь - )
<Anton2d> точнее пока некогда дальше думать, работаю в старой 32 битной.
<Anton2d> toy,  там длинная история, к играм не имеющая отношения
<toy> А А А сервер видимо ;)
<Anton2d> да какой сервер, нет нужна для специфического софта. прдпечатная подготовка - акробат, иллюстратор, рип.
<Anton2d> оно всё там уже стоит и работает, в общем более года так использую, но есть проблемы которые пытался победить
<Umren> Anton2d: зачем нужна 64 битная ХП в вбоксе?
<Anton2d> 32-я у меня нехочет брать все ресурсы проца, только половину от 2-х ядер. 64-я как нестранно стала это делать, но много но еще осталось.
<Anton2d> так то мне 64-я даром не нужна, под ней половина софта не идет, это от безысходности ситауции/для проверки поставил
<Alagos> Парни, тыкните носом в статью о том, как настроить в локалку раздачу адресох по dhcp
<Alagos> !dhcp | Alagos
<ubuntuhelp> Alagos, please see my private message
<kkochetkov> добрый день, господа
<kkochetkov> подскажите пожалуйста
<kkochetkov> поставил убунту 11.04 сервер.
<kkochetkov> сетевой интерфейс работает, днс адреса прописаны. Пингую адреса в локалке, пытаюсь достучаться до адресов в инете. Не достукивается
<kkochetkov> пробовал по ИП адресу постучаться в инет. Не отзывается
<DarthGrey> шлюз?
<DarthGrey> маска?
<kkochetkov> всё правильно прописано
<DarthGrey> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<DarthGrey> скинь конфиги
<kkochetkov> может быть в уровне запуска дело ?
<kkochetkov> у меня не по ssh доступ. Просто соседняя машинка. Только что настроил
<DarthGrey> ну телепатов нет)
<DarthGrey> чтобы посмотреть соседнюю машинку
<kkochetkov> =)
<kkochetkov> да, понимаю
<Alagos> Парни, а что с настройкой раздачи инета по dhcp? Есть какие то свежие мануалы на 10.04?
<Alagos> Точнее раздачи ip адресов
<DarthGrey> dhcp сервер этим и занимается
<DarthGrey> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dhcp.html
<DarthGrey> чем не подходит?
<Alagos> DarthGrey: То что надо, спасибо!
<Usinsk52> кто расскажет как поставить paint-mono?
<DarthGrey> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pinta-paint-net-clone-for-linux.html
<DarthGrey> гугл обо всем расскажет)
<kkochetkov> Достучался по ssh до сервера. Какие конфиги показать ?
<DarthGrey> ну днс и сетевой карты
<Usinsk52> DarthGrey: угу. но я не нашел =( спс
<kkochetkov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/685119/
<kkochetkov> вот настройки
<kkochetkov> в чём может крыться проблема ? в инет не пускает, а в сети до компьютеров достукиваюсь
<Alagos> А сетевой интерфейс, который по умолчанию слушает dhcp - это тот, который раздает инет?
<Alagos> kkochetkov: А ты пропиши гугловские ДНС-ы 8 8 8 8 и 8 8 4 4
<Alagos> И будет тебе выход в инет
<skai-falkorr> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149
<skai-falkorr> прикольный стандарт
<Wizard1> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Wizard1> !search ATI
<ubuntuhelp> Found: lsb, help, binarydriver, alternatives, donations@donate, usplash, ultabreaksit@ultamatix, merge-o-matic@merging, roadnav, ichthux
<Wizard1> народ помогите
<Wizard1> всем прив
<serkus>  народ вы где?
<serkus> !ATI  drivers
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI  drivers'
<Umren> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Wizard1> народ помогите установить драйвера на видеокарту  ati hd 6850  ubuntu 10.4
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: их там штуки 4 первоапрельских
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day_RFC
<inkvizitor68sl> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5514 вот это доставляет
<skai-falkorr> кстати эта идея - ежинственный способ обеспечить переод на ипв6 в мире
<skai-falkorr> если социалки станут в6 - все начнут переводить оборудование на в6
<skai-falkorr> ибо социалки - ядро хомячконета
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ты в майнкрафт играл?
<[koshka]> где артус? О_О
<[koshka]> :(
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: не
<inkvizitor68sl> в ысмел не играл
<inkvizitor68sl> а ipv6 - да
<skai-falkorr> а я поставил.весело:)я докопался до земли так глубоко, что там аж камни с защитой 18000000
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<[koshka]> мя
<skai-falkorr> раскопал пещерку с лавой
<skai-falkorr> железным кайлом размозжил пару зомбей
<skai-falkorr> башню достраиваю
<Wizard1>  народ есть кто нибудь здесь ?
<guru826> ?????? ????. ?????? ?????????? ??? ????? ????? ??????? ????? ????????? Live cd
<Wizard1> помогите установить  драйвера на видеокарту ati hd
<|rapidsp|> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Anton1d> У наутилуса переодически использование памяти доходит до 1,6 гиг. Не сталикивались ? Помогает конечно -q, но нужно понять с чем это связано, заканомерность после чего он так бесится.
<Anton1d> skai-falkorr, - не играй в майнкрафт, особенно в онлайн, черевато. я попробовал онлайн - на неделю завис по ночам. пришлось стирать его нафиг, мешает работе ;) .
<kkochetkov> господа, подскажите по убунту серверу плизз. Свежеустановленная убунту. Пингует машины в локалке, но не видит серверов в инете. Прописаны шлюз и ДНСы
<kkochetkov> ДНСы и шлюз пингуются
<[Raiden]> может шлюз не так прописан как-то?  )
<[Raiden]> шлюз по умолчанию вроде route можно посмотреть\задать
<kkochetkov> всё нормально вроде как
<kkochetkov> gateway 10.11.76.1   - вот он прописан. Это уже вторая машина
<[Raiden]> может тогда дело в роутере?
<kkochetkov> всё точно так же
<kkochetkov> роутер внешний,к которому убунта подключена ?
<kkochetkov> сетка уже давно построена и всё прекрасно работает. Пробую убунту сейчас и пока не могу понять, в чём дело
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю
<kkochetkov> Господа, кто может помочь. Установил убунту сервер. Прописал днс, шлюз, все сетевые настройки. Не идёт в инет. ДНС, шлюз и локальные адреса видит, адреса в инете не пингуются
<kkochetkov> пинг по ip не проходит. ДНС сервер выдаёт адреса по имени нормально
<kkochetkov> куда копать не знаю. Первый раз такое
<kkochetkov> до свидания, господа ) пора
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31709
<Alagos> Уважаемые, подскажите, что можно поставить на компьютер с тактовой частотой процессора 700 мегагерц и оперативной памятью равной 256 метрам?
<[Raiden]> lxde наверное. В комплекте довольно легкие программы
<[Raiden]> если ты вообще видишь смысл в испольовании такого компьютера сейчас
<[Raiden]> У меня сча фф запущен и ест 405 108 кб
<[Raiden]> 64 битный правда, н овсеравно
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: без иксов дебиана поставить
<skai-falkorr> настроить сервисов удаленных
<skai-falkorr> мпд
<skai-falkorr> рторрент
<skai-falkorr> и прочее
<[Raiden]> и что это даст? И почему ты опять отвечаешь мне?
<[Raiden]> Не мой же комп
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: потому что ыт не видишь смысла в таком железе
<skai-falkorr> я тебе смысл такого железа сча показываю
<[Raiden]> Да, не вижу )
<skai-falkorr> ну вот
<skai-falkorr> а настроить из нее домашний сервачок вполне можно
<skai-falkorr> и в кладовке попрятать
<[Raiden]> ну и зачем мне отдельынй комп с мпд? Жрущий электричество. Если 1 делает тоже самое
<skai-falkorr> поставить вифи карточку туда и будет АР
<Asti> îé îé
<ubuntuhelp> Asti! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Asti> блин а что не cp1251 ?
<[Raiden]> а смысл?
<Asti> ну никсовый какбэ канал
<Asti> а тут утф8
<Asti> странно)
<[Raiden]> иди проспись
<Asti> ну хозяин барин
<fogot> narod kakuyu kodirovku nado ukazat v preferns??
<Asti> utf 8
<Asti> ))))
<[Raiden]> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> Asti: утф8 родная кодировка в убунте и всех юникс-лайк ос, даже в макос.  Советую немного почитать, перед тем как что-то писать.
<Asti> fogot, помогло?
<Asti> просто удобно что утф8 автоматом цепляет
<Asti> будь то никсы будьто окна
<[Green]> вечер
<Asti> вот и вся разница
<Asti> добрый
<Asti> )
<[Raiden]> Asti: верно. Тогда причем ту т1251
<Asti> ну какбэ через cp1251 с никсов на большенстве по крайней мере серваках которых сижу я она и одупляется а утф8 нет
<[Raiden]> )
<Asti> ))
<[Raiden]> нуну
<Asti> ну да бог с ней
<Asti> не в ней счастье
<Asti> не у клиенте дело)))
<Asti> в*
<Asti> клиентов вагон и везде одна картина
<[Raiden]> в современных клиентах по умолчанию утф8
<[Raiden]> включая mirc 7.хх
<fogot> в qutIM  не помогло все равно все было абракадаброй..
<Umren> Asti: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows-1251
<Asti> fogot, в  кутиме клиент irc?
<fogot> lf
<fogot> да
<Asti> не 0.3 бета случаем?
<Asti> ай да он в таком есть
<Asti> не знаю я там не пробывал честно
<fogot> 0.2
<fogot> zя уже в Pidgin
<Fylh_if> Всем привет. При установке netbeans вот такая ошибка появляется http://pastebin.com/fAaGjn4c
<Asti> fogot, кстати может в курсе как увеличить кеш в кутиме я так понимаю просто дело в нем када тебе пишут несколько контактов то со вкладками творится беда
<Fylh_if> помогите её исправить
<fogot> ну как беда он у меня просто подвисал
<[Raiden]> Fylh_if: покажи apt-cache policy netbeans
<[Raiden]> недостающие пакеты в моих репозиториях есть. Как 1 из вариантов - плохое зеркало репозиториев
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0908/h_1315494523_9426169_b19838c29b.png
<andrey_> бекапится пора?)
<[Raiden]> угу )
<andrey_> у тебя эта заметка уже несколко месяцев
<[Raiden]> где-то 2 месяца надпись висит. Как бы делает вид что от заметок  на столе есть какая-то польза.
<[Raiden]> andrey_: в следущий раз напишу что-нить другое )
<fogot> Прикольный сайт этот лост)))
<Escsun> Привет всем
<fogot> я тож от туда сериалы качаю
<[Raiden]> Переводят хорошо там. Мне нравится.
<fogot> это точно
<[Raiden]> кажется под гном у скринлетов появился конкурент http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/plexydesk-ubuntu-linux-widgets/
<fogot> хм у меня репа выдала ошибку прионовлении
<fogot> ppa:plexydesk/plexydesk-dailybuild
<Umren> [Raiden]: хороший проэкт
<Umren> и на Qt )
<fogot>  ты уже это установил?
<Umren> нет
<Umren> "Plexy isn’t yet complete or stable but the current snapshot feels quite robust"
<Umren> через годик
<Umren> установлю
<fogot> ))
<Umren> если выживет
<Umren> вцелом штука годная по затее, кроссплатформенные виджеты на кутэ
<Umren> сие есьм хорошо)
<Umren> когда выйдет 1.0 - гляну
<fogot> кто хромом пользуется кнопку +1 уже поставили?
<Umren> поставили
<fogot> :-D
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0908/h_1315498982_6703121_4f4f573925.png
<[Raiden]> у меня получалось примерно так же. Когда я смотрел ГШ , спустя неделю получился почти гном2
<Escsun> [Raiden], ты починил шрифты )
<[Raiden]> 1. мне нравятся мои шрифты , 2. это не мой скриншот
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> рр)
<Escsun> я уж думал починил ))
<[Raiden]> Ты наверное хотел сказать испортил.  У меня отличные шрифты, я всё вижу и не устаю.
<Umren> [Raiden]: очки носишь? :)
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> и думаю не буду , т.к. использую большие шрифты
<dmay> что за тишина и апатия?
<sig_wall> ubuntu r.i.p.
<overmind88> дык давно уже
<overmind88> что ж, молчать теперь?
<sig_wall> минуту - можно!
<only_you> уже успели убунту закопать..
<only_you> я что-то пропустил?
<[Raiden]> only_you: Эм, закупать куда?
<[Raiden]> о*
<dmay> [Raiden]: вниз
<[Raiden]> этож невозможно, если долго вниз,  то получится вверх
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> ощи http://itmag.es/1do7E
<dmay> Я ЭТО ВИДЕЛ!
<only_you> с 4 фейл
<[Raiden]> dmay: лол
<dmay> only_you: ?
<only_you> сапер нерпавильній какой-то
<safinaskar> у меня виртуальная машина в vmware работает быстрее реальной (!) при операциях, связанных с записью чего-либо на диск (например, при установке пакетов на систему). как это работает?????? у меня подозрение, что vmware как-то кеширует запись на диск. а
<safinaskar>  может, это оттого, что разные размеры разделов? как сделать так, чтобы реальная машина работала так же быстро, как и виртуальная? хост: intel core i7, есть аппаратная виртуализация, 4 ядра, оператива 6 гб, 64-битный debian, сисраздел 8 гб, гость: 1 ядро,
<safinaskar>  оператива 1 гб, 64-битный дебиан, сисраздел 4 гб
<dmay> only_you: самый что ни на есть правильный, из оффтопика. просто я не стал всё поле скриншотить, он-ж дофига на дофига )
<[Raiden]> кэширует наверное
<only_you> с двумя ошибками - 3 и 4)
<safinaskar> [Raiden]: наверное, а как хост-то ускорить?
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<safinaskar> :(
<dmay> only_you: на, дотошный ты наш ) http://itmag.es/1uyGd
<[Raiden]> поставь прелинк и прелоад  + замени дефолтное ядро например на это http://pf.natalenko.name/
<[Raiden]> как ещё ускорить линукс я незнаю )
<only_you> dmay: сори бро, не дошло с 1-го раза)
<safinaskar> [Raiden]: а что за прелинк и прелоад?
<[Raiden]> prelink preload , описания сам читай
<[Raiden]> ускоряют запуск программ
<safinaskar> [Raiden]: ааа дошло
<safinaskar> [Raiden]: заранее загружают в память бинарники и их либы
<[Raiden]> а запись на диск незнаю как ускорить
<safinaskar> [Raiden]: спс
<[Raiden]> прелоад да.
<[Raiden]> договорю уж.  А прелинк ничего никуда не загружает
<sig_wall> купить ссд и 12 гб рамы и не мучаться
<[Raiden]> по ходу единственный способ ускорить линукс  в плане работы с хдд - это аптйм. ЧЕм больше выростит кэш тем лучше
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю как улучшить дисковый кэш
<[Raiden]> ссд конечно вариант )
<[Raiden]> лучше парочку по 500мб\с чтение\запись в рейд 0
<sig_wall> :3
<sig_wall> у моего 500 чтение 100 запись, хватает :)
<baltazar> живые есть?
<sig_wall> x_x
<dmay> baltazar: а ты живой?
<sig_wall> dmay: он пара килобайт в памяти ирц-сервера, равно как и ты
<dmay> тогда нет
<baltazar> врешь что пару
<baltazar> подскажите =)) поставил mt-daapd - для того что музыыкой делится, хочу видео гонять аналогично
<baltazar> *чтобы
<baltazar> по самбе не хочу
<baltazar> поставил  air video server - под линь все замечательно работает
<baltazar> но в силу своей нубности не могу понять чем смотреть видео с air video server, если хочу его смотреть не через iphone с программой air video, а через  linux?
<sig_wall> baltazar: vlc
<baltazar> ок подскажи как?
<baltazar> вот стоит влц
<baltazar> айпи сервера 192.168.0.100
<sig_wall> цепляешься на айпи/порт твоего сервера
<baltazar> порт у них 45631
<sig_wall> ну, в чём проблема? :)
<baltazar> фаил открыть сеть  >> указываю url  server:port
<sig_wall> а, хм. гугл подсказывает, что может не всё так просто.
<baltazar> ругается что не может найти каталог =)
<baltazar> я уе пробывал и гугли и только потом сюда
<baltazar> *e;t
<baltazar> *уже
<baltazar> *пробовал
<baltazar> лан попробую upnp  server
<baltazar> все-таки гентушники и фряшники умнее
<baltazar> бб
<sig_wall> try mms://
<sig_wall> multimedia stream типа
<sig_wall> а не, там http
<sig_wall> и надо указыват url :3
<sig_wall> указывать
<victor0000> sig_wall: :-D
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f8nm4NpaVXE
<dmay> мдэ. "но зачем?"
<dmay> не, ну чо так тихо то?
<lark1n> Доброй ночи!
<lark1n> Установил сегодня Xubuntu, все устраивает, вот только Центр приложений не хочет ничего устанавливать, после нажатия на кнопку установить, кнопка западает как при начале установки, а через пару секунд возвращается в исходную позицию...
<dmay> запускай из консоли, смотри выхлоп, думай
<[Raiden]> посмотри synaptic или muon. Вообще сказать нечего, не видел хубунту и центр  давно не видел
<[Raiden]> если это 11.10 - просто ставь синаптик и пользуйся им пока не пофиксят
<only_you> или посмотри sudo apt-get install..
<lark1n> это 11.04 :(
<lark1n> А как мне тогда установить скачанный .deb пакет?
<dmay> даблкликом?
<lark1n> ога, и тогда как раз центр приложений запускаеться
<lark1n> который его не хочет устанавливать
<[Raiden]> 1.  sudo dpkg -i  file.deb  , 2.  sudo apt-get install gdebi   и потом в свйоствах дэб пакета выбери что бы открывался gdebi
<lark1n> спасиб
<lark1n> :)
<[Raiden]> dmay: по умолчанию центр
<dmay> э... отстал я от жизни
<[Raiden]> у меня он правда работал, но так нерасторопно , что выполнил пункт 2
<lark1n> вот, теперь совсем другое дело, если мне память не изменяет то в 9.10 еще этот Gdebi был, как то я про него забыл...
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> В 11.10 центр возможно будет лучше.  По крайней мере судя по новостям там ест ьизменения
<lark1n> енто в Убунте, а в Хубунте он там свой
<lark1n> ну по крайней мере GUI немного отличается
<[Raiden]> ясно
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-09
<card3> всем привет)
<card3> есть кто? )
<Lorgus> вопрос, как автоматом перегнать папку с муз файлами из потока в 300 кб с в 160 кбс ????
<card3> конвертер)
<card3> пакетный
<Sansey> Добрый день. Имею такую проблему. Сижу на ноутбуке, на борту в видеокарты 5470 и 4200. Убунта видит обе, но использует по умолчанию 4200, подскажите как переключить на 5470.
<silverpadla> Здравствуйте! Можно у кого-нибудь спросить по настройке системы?
<The_MEk> можно конечно, спрашивай у кого-нибудь
<The_MEk> так сказать, разрешаю ;)
<silverpadla> установил убунту 11.04 все прекрасно только время в системе не мое стоит и установить мое время не получается
<silverpadla> в биосе время правильно стоит
<silverpadla> часовой пояс мой
<silverpadla> доступа через интерфейс и консоль нет
<The_MEk> видимо галочка стоит что часы в биосе установлены по utc
<silverpadla> да на нотбуке галочек в биосе поурезано но я конечно проверю. если другой причины быть не может
<The_MEk> не
<The_MEk> ты не понял
<silverpadla> ну в системе я нажимаю на установку даты и времени и ничего не происходет
<silverpadla> не открывается настройка
<The_MEk> когда ты в процессе установки настраивал время, то поставил галочку что системное время у тебя настроено по гринвичу
<silverpadla> ну по гринвичу скорее было бы минус 8 от моего. а сейчас плюс 8
<silverpadla> ааа. точно
<The_MEk> там должна быть кнопочка для разблокировки, после нажатия которой система запросит пароль
<silverpadla> он и добавляет 8
<silverpadla> как найти?
<The_MEk> если честно я не помню как оно в гноме
<silverpadla> ну я поищу хорошо только как называется
<The_MEk> http://aboutubuntu.ru/content/nastroika-chasovogo-poyasa-timezone-na-ubuntu-server
<Sansey> Добрый день. Имею такую проблему. Сижу на ноутбуке, на борту в видеокарты 5470 и 4200. Убунта видит обе, но использует по умолчанию 4200, подскажите как переключить на 5470.
<Gerain69> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Gerain69> !nick Gerain69
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Gerain69'
<Gerain69> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Gerain69> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Gerain69> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<Anton2d> он близится, он скоро придёт! еще маленько, ещё чуть чуть...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> викенд?
<skai-falkorr> вендекапец?
<skai-falkorr> доставщик пиццы?
<Anton2d> Эх вы, всё неправы - "Вечер пятницы"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: все? а что есть тогда викенд == weekend как не оно самое?
<Anton2d> Нет. Не оно.
<Anton2d> Вечер пятницы, он вещь самодостаточная, отдельная. ;)
<skai-falkorr> для алкоголиков и прочих неудачников:)
<Anton2d> А может я по пятницам не пью, а например в бане парюсь. Или на рыбалку уезжаю.
<skai-falkorr> если бы, да кабы.
<skai-falkorr> мечтать не вредно
<Anton2d> А не угадал, хотя... частично да ;) "оно другому не мешает", у меня сегодня первое, но там без пива не получиться.
<dmay> в стране заводы стоят, а они вечера пятницы ждут!
<dmay> Guest71755: неудачник XD
<Guest95165> чертовы лаги
<dmay> какая разносторонняя личность :/
<richard_castle> нуато:)
<richard_castle> чай не вантузавод без фантазии
<richard_castle> :-Р
<dmay> s/без фантазии/с традициями/ /fixed
<dmay> 8\
<dmay> 8]
<richard_castle> s/с традициям/без фантазии/
<richard_castle> obvious fix
<dmay> нууу... ну сказал бы хоть, не знаю, /упертый как осел/... а так как-то по детски )
<richard_castle> неее:)зачем обижать осликов сравнениями:)
<Gerain69> Я в комнате?
<dmay> Gerain69: включай вебкамеру, скажем
<Gerain69> ))) Ясно
<Gerain69> dmay: просто для меня это ново
<dmay> Gerain69: ну поздровляю, у тебя впереди ещё много откровений :3
<dmay> *драв
<dmay> когда-ж в ирц как в скайпе можно будет сообщения свои править? (
<Anton2d> А как их можно править в скайпе?
<dmay> правой кнопочкой - едит
<dmay> для последнего можно вообще в поле ввода стрелочку вверх нажать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пользуйте правильные клиенты для irc и "все будет!"
<gim_> JohnDoe_71Rus: И какие же клиенты правильные? =)
<Anton2d> dmay, вот это открытие блин про скайп ;)
<greg3> Всем привет! посоветуйте хороший переводчик для Ubuntu. Кто каким пользуется?
<Marumi> google translate )
<dmay> JohnDoe_71Rus: какой ирц-клиент позволяет свои мессаги на сервере редактировать?
<greg3> Marumi: забыл добавить - оффлайн переводчик)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на сервере никакой. а список своих сообщений по кнопке вверх в любой уважающей себя проге для общения
<Marumi> greg3, вчера тоже искала, но для iOS
<greg3> Marumi: нашла? )
<gim_> А словарь не подойдёт?)
<greg3> gim_:  в смысле стандартное приложение?
<Marumi> greg3, мне нужно переводить с русского на китайский, что сужает поиск
<Marumi> greg3, под iOS эту задачу выполняет только Lingvo
<gim_> greg3: Всмысле англо-русский словарь
<greg3> Marumi: вроде для линукс есть golden dict
<greg3> gim_: нужна программа какая -нибудь)
<Marumi> да, кстати, golden dict вроде хорош
<Marumi> или stardict
<Marumi> я их путаю
<greg3> Marumi: стардикс на гтк
<Marumi> наверное, stardict
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вы определитесь, вам словарь или переводчик
<greg3> стардикт*
<gim_> Нет, GoldenDict правильно сказал, отличная оболочка
<Marumi> да, мы перешли на словари
<greg3> хорошо, попробую голдендикт )
<greg3> спасибо
<Marumi> а они же связаны - стардикт и гольдендикт?
<greg3> еще вопрос - кто-нибудь на 11.10 сидит?
<Marumi> вон, выкладывают люди словари в формате стардикт
<greg3> Marumi: насколько я знаю это одна программа просто гуи разные
<Marumi> ок
 * JohnDoe_71Rus сидит на стуле
<gim_> Я лсшал что стардикт больше не поддерживают
<Marumi> а вот прям переводчики для линукса... не знаю...
<greg3> стардикт старый
<greg3> и походу мертвый уже)
<gim_> GoldenDict — свободная оболочка для электронных словарей с открытым исходным кодом, поддерживающая многие форматы словарей ABBYY Lingvo, StarDict, Babylon, Dictd. Также GoldenDict может напрямую обращаться к содержимому веб-сайтов на основе вики-движка MediaWiki (таким как Ви
<gim_> =)
<greg3> gim_:  спасибо ) он на QT?
<gim_> greg3: Не в курсе
<gim_> Мне кажется GTK
<Marumi> думаю, переводчик создавать - дело дорогое, многие пользуются бесплатными онлановыми и не будут платить за софт для линукса
<greg3> Marumi: можно же просто обертку для словарей создать, в чем дороговизна?
<Marumi> переводчик и словари - дело разное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Marumi: тем не менее Promt на что то живет. потому что никто не хочет платить и пользуются онлайн переводчиками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> greg3: Промт - переводчик. Лингво - словарь
<greg3> JohnDoe_71Rus: понял разницу, спасибо
<skai> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<skai> 11 ctreyl
<skai> *секунд
<skai> найс найс
<skai> чектотутжив?
<Joric> hi there!
<Joric> does anyone know has the whole ru zone moved from whois.ripn.net to whois.nic.ru? should i use the latter now? just had to edit and rebuild whois (tld_serv_list) because whois.ripn.net doesn't determine org.ru domains
<only_you> Joric: only russian there)
<Joric> how so
<Joric> oh i see, sorry
<Joric> привет
<gim_> Привет))
<Joric> Кто-нибудь знает есть целые зоны RU переехала из whois.ripn.net к whois.nic.ru? я должен использовать последний сейчас? просто нужно было отредактировать и восстановить Whois (tld_serv_list), потому что whois.ripn.net не определяет org.ru области
<skai> Joric: будет. ник.ру - эт главный регистратор на территории рашки. он же известен как руцентр. с гос поддержкой они не пропадут никогда.пересобирай смело
<gim_> skai: Когда он переведёт переводчиком твоё сообщение он ничего не поймёт))
<skai> посмотрим как он это переведет с гуглопереводчиком:))
<Joric> Большое спасибо!
<skai> ну думаю пересобирай смело и будет он поймет
<skai> эк он давно не пересобирал
<baronos> в общем сколько храниться история чата irc в инете? И можно ли найти все что я писал сюда?)
<skai> на лоре в толксах про рип записей на рипне и перевод орг.ру и еще некоторых в ведомство руцентра обсудили давно
<baronos> я нифига не понял, где можно увидеть, что я писал именно на этот канал?
<baronos> усё нашел вроде)
<Marumi> baronos, если логи данного канала специально не выкладывают в сеть, то нигде
<baronos> да вроде на irclog нашел логи канала
<dmay> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> logs is reply Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<dmay> нубы :3
<Marumi> не люблю логгированные каналы =)
<KREDO> ïðèâåò âñåì ÿ õî÷ó óñòàíîâèòü ubuntu 11.10 áåòó à ïîòîì åãî ìîæíî îáíîâèòü äî îôèö. âåðñèþ?
<ubuntuhelp> KREDO! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<KREDO> privet vsem, ya xa4u ustanovit ubuntu 11.10 beta, a potom yego mojno obnovit do ofis. versiyu
<greg3> KREDO: да
<greg3> KREDO: но лучше не стоит. Много еще багов.ю
<KREDO> bagov eto chto?
<KREDO> !ubuntu 11.10
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ubuntu 11.10'
<Sergey_IT> KREDO, если не знаешь что такое баг, то ставь версию 10.04
<Slukin> привет, всем, проблема с подключением к протоколу аськи в пиджине... выдает ошибку запроса, не удается соединиться с сервером, не удалось установить ssl-соединение
<Slukin> что может быть и как исправить
<Sergey_IT> отключи ssl
<Slukin> кfr&
<Slukin> как? и нужно ли?
<baronos> у меня бывает так с пиджином когда на свеже установленый убунту подключение делаю, а после обновления отлично всё)
<Slukin> так у меня не свежая уже... да и не было такой проблемы... только если часто подключался и отключался за короткий промежуток времени, потом меня сервер не пускал какое-то время, а тут вроде не было ничего подобного.... я в замешательстве
<Slukin> Ошибка запроса https://api.login.icq.net/auth/clientLogin: Не удаётся соединиться с api.login.icq.net: Не удалось установить SSL-соединение
<BROS> Мир всем! Посоветуйте лучшую программу для бэкапа на убунту.
<Sergey_IT> dd
<BROS> Sergey_IT: Это программа?
<Sergey_IT> man dd
<dmay> тоска и апатия
<dmay> skai|offline: ты тут майнкрафтом хвастался? 1.8 вышла ужо?
<dmay> построить какую нить неведумую фигню...
<dmay> [Raiden]: вот у тя тоже хост видно до того, как он клоакой закрывается
<dmay> что делать бум?
<[Raiden]> Мне шифранули хост что бы идент к боту был автоматом
<[Raiden]> так что я ничего не буду делать )
<dmay> э... то есть ты не из наших, не из параноиков? (
<[Raiden]> не сегодня )
<dmay> ех. тоска и апатия (
<novns> нафига вам вообще хост прятать?
<dmay> чтоб кулхацкеры не возникали со всякими -НОЙДУ ПО АЙПИП С ПАЦАНАМИ УЖЕ ЕДЕМ НАС МНОГО!!11
<novns> странны проблемы
<novns> *странные
<dmay> жизнь она вообще странная
<novns> жизнь - прекрасная и удивительная
<dmay> и странная
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31715
<FeliasFog> íàðîä
<FeliasFog> ñðî÷íî íóæíà ïîìîùü
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> !utf |FeliasFog
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<novns> [Raiden], а что у него не так с utf?
<[Raiden]> novns: Знаки вопроса
<novns> у меня его сообщдения прочитались без знаков
<novns> *сообщения
<[Raiden]> Да я знаю, в квирке так тоже можно, есть опция такая
<[Raiden]> в общем он пишет не в утф8
<novns> какая опция-то?
<FeliasFog> ÿ ÷åðåç îïåðó çàøåë, êàê ìíå èçìåíèòü êîäèðîâêó?
<novns> у меня xchat, он без всяких опций
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<FeliasFog> ÷åò ÿ òóïëþ
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<BROS> кто решил проблему передачи файлов через Pidgin?
<novns> FeliasFog, /charset или /encoding должна поддерживать
<[Raiden]> novns: Как видишь, бот думает как я.
<dmay> FeliasFog: ???? ?? ????? ??? dolbahhiy UTF-8
<dmay> FeliasFog: ???? ?? ????? ??? dolbahhiy UTF-8
<dmay> тьфу
<novns> <FeliasFog> я через оперу зашел, как мне изменить кодировку?
<dmay> [Raiden]: все люди с нормальными клиентами думают так-же
<novns> я это вот так вижу
<dmay> огоспаде, ещё и через оперу
<FeliasFog> íó ìíå ëåíü êëèåíò íàñòðàèâàòü
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> ты видишь != чел пишет в утф
<FeliasFog> ùàñ ÷åðåç ìèðêó çàéäó...
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dmay> я всегда говорил что операфаги они... кхм... странные
<[Raiden]> FeliasFog: read opera help or use other client
<FeliasFog> ÿ ìàçèëó íà áóíòå þçàþ, ó ìàìû îïåðà ñòîèò
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Marumi> оперофаги  - пожиратели оперы?
<[Raiden]> он какой-то упертый
<dmay> я за бан
<FeliasFog> ùàñ ÿ âûéäó...
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<gim_> Да смени кодировку уже))
<[Raiden]> ага, кикни или забань
<FeliasFog> íå çíàþ êàê...
<ubuntuhelp> FeliasFog! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dmay> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<dmay> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<[Raiden]> я думал ты тоже
<dmay> skai|offline: просыпайся, ленивый негадяй, тут оперофилы и их никто не обижает!
<dmay> [Raiden]: дали-б мне собачку, мвахахахах 8]
<[Raiden]> dmay: я на тебе проверю кое что
<[Raiden]> @kick dmay
<dmay> [Raiden]: ощи только не +q!
<dmay> ня?
<dmay> ололо! я неуязвим для опов! 8]
<[Raiden]> Кто-то права на бота снял. Только права на канал остались
<dmay> эх, а я, было, обрадовался )
<[Raiden]> надо потом с оперы зайти посмотреть что не так. Хотя возможно там только в винверсии косяк. У него виндовая была
<dmay> в руках у него косяк :\
<novns> всё там настраивается
<novns> вот только irc-клиент там жутко неудобный
<dmay> и почта
<novns> может починили с тех пор
<dmay> и рсс
<novns> почта там клёвая
<dmay> и юнити непонятно кому вообще нужный
<dmay> и ещё стопицот ненужных фич
<dmay> ...хотя мы это уже вроде проходили )
<Marumi> а я привыкла к юнити
<novns> юнайт, а не юнити
<novns> юнити - фигня в убунте
<dmay> Marumi: в опере юнити ) или юнайт, да
<dmay> юнити в убунте это лучшее, что случилось с линуксами за последние 5 лет :/
<novns> проверочное слово- манчестер юнайтед
<[Raiden]> юнайт это наверное будет unit
<novns> dmay, может на планшетах и удобно, а так - нет
<novns> [Raiden], нет, unit будет юнит
<[Raiden]> novns: jr
<[Raiden]> ок
<dmay> [Raiden]: объясни ему мою позицию, плз, ты же в курсе )
<[Raiden]> да лень ) Мне не нравится кк оно произносится, оно не нужно
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> я счас тут допилю кой чаво и подключусь полноценно )
<novns> dmay, а сам?
<novns> ну ок
<novns> кстати, что за юнайт в опере-то?
<dmay> какая то фигня типа встроенного веб-сервера
<dmay> это они года два назад "переоткрывали веб"
<[Raiden]> А.. ну впринципе удобная штука. Как шаринг виндовый только по инету и через оперу
<[Raiden]> Я немного поюзал
<[Raiden]> ну как онлайн хранилка почти, типа убунту вана
<[Raiden]> только у себя или как фтп
<novns> убунту уан я, кстати, пробовал
<novns> тихо матерился
<novns> ну и вообще плохая идея, доверять кому-то что-то
<[Raiden]> Это первый шаги. Через 30-50 лет всё будет в сети
<dmay> novns: не льсти себе, твои фоточки с очередной попойки никого не колышат ;)
<[Raiden]> ые
<[Raiden]> а может и раньше
<[Raiden]> кстати, о хранении файлов. Хитачи и сигейт уже выпустили 4тб диски
<novns> не, параноиков много, даже большинство
<novns> [Raiden], ага, вот только надёжными даже терабайтники не считаются
<[Raiden]> novns: всё сведется к аренде программ и места , а компы превратяться в клиенты. Будет как бы исторический возврат к мейнфреймам с клиентами
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> предсказывать легко
<dmay> [Raiden]: это, если мне память не изменяет, к 2000му году обещали, дааа )
<[Raiden]> такой расклад сильно убёт пиратство
<novns> через 30-50 лет человечество (все 30-50 человек) будет драться за последний мешок картошки
<[Raiden]> + возможно, по крайней мере в теории, даст спецслужбам доступ к инфе людей
<[Raiden]> Ну как сча. Ордер на обыск = можно перерыть всю квартиру
<[Raiden]> так же в будущем может оказаться и с онлах хостингами
<[Raiden]> онлайн
<novns> между прочим,  дворники - это тоже спецслужбаа
<[Raiden]> novns: Такое тоже возможно. Сча как раз начал читать 1 постапокалипсис. Там флот пытался занять последнее на планете месторождение нефти. Всё началось с боя на море , а кончилось ядерными грибками по всей планете
<[Raiden]> Но мы будем надеяться что у людей больше мозгов :)
<novns> в геологическом масштабе люди - пших
<novns> *кшик
<novns> да что ты будешь делать
<novns> *пшик
<novns> они только на ноги встали
<novns> собственную историю помнят лет на тыщу назад, дальше путаница
<skai-falkorr> novns: люди в истории прошлого десятилетия то не помнят уже ничего точно и чтото выдумывают.какие тыщи лет
<[Raiden]> по ходу лет 10-20к назад было мало людей после катаклизмов. По крайней мере следы потопа остались не только в христианской религии.  Наверное многое пришлось тогда сначала начинать
<Umren> русский алко мэн не помнит, что вчера было..а вы тут о тысячи лет :)
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> Umren: фиг с ними с алкоменами, любой неалкомен с трудом вспоминает даже самые громкие события прошлого года, да
<dmay> в каком году Курск утонул? только без гугла с википедией!
<skai-falkorr> ставлю на первые годы правления путина
<[Raiden]> э...
<dmay> 2000
<skai-falkorr> потому как помню, что это ему в позор пытались поставить
<skai-falkorr> вот:)
<dmay> как раз на днях вспоминали, как раз по этой-же теме )
<skai-falkorr> но уже тогда ему было пофиг на народ
<dmay> skai-falkorr: предлагаю за политоту банить даже операторов :3
<Umren> dmay: да мы уже тут выяснили же, что ты сам то ничего про некрософт не помнишь)
<dmay> Umren: вот видишь - даже лучшие умы забывают всем известные вещи :(
<skai-falkorr> dmay: даже лучше умы забывают.что уж про тебя то говорить:)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: эх. так и не научил я тебя оскорблять красиво... :(
<skai-falkorr> если бы я оскрблял
<ex-demon> народ а как посматреть в бунте кстановленные обновления
<ex-demon> установленные обновления
<[Raiden]> я незнаю есть ли история.  Ты можешь смотреть версии пакетов )
<[Raiden]> хотя история устанвоки вроде где-то была
<ex-demon> а вот где эта история ?
<ex-demon> вроде лог файл какойто должен быть
<[Raiden]> возможно тут, у мен ятакой задачи небыло
<[Raiden]> - /var/log/aptitude
<[Raiden]> - /var/log/apt/history.log
<[Raiden]> /var/log/gpkg.log - ещё возможно
<ex-demon> нашол history.log вот он спасибо
<[Raiden]> незачто
<ex-demon> Upgrade: ca-certificates (20090814, 20090814ubuntu0.10.04.1)
<ex-demon> вот это вот было у каво севодня обновление в бунте ?
<skai-falkorr> у всех думаю
<skai-falkorr> отозванные сертификаты с дижи ноар
<skai-falkorr> было бы странно ,если бы убунта не обновила такое дело
<ex-demon> просто при в ключении компа показалось одно токо обновление при ручной повторной проверки появилось вот это второе каторое на написал
<ex-demon> просто интересно почему оно сразу непоказалось а тока при повторной проверки
<greg3> как "лечить ШГ" в Хромиуме?
<skai-falkorr> greg3: купить очки
<skai-falkorr> посетить лувр
<skai-falkorr> развить чувство прекрассного
<skai-falkorr> и перестать сидеть на лоре
<skai-falkorr> вуаля. сразу перестало мерещиться ШГ где не попадя
<greg3> я имею ввиду, что он не читает файлы настроек
<ex-demon> ну так как из за чево с первой проверки бунта неувидила обновление второе
<Umren> skai-falkorr: на лувре сильверлайт.
<Umren> skai-falkorr: так что пускай лучше чо нидь другое посетит
<skai-falkorr> ex-demon: возможно libastral.so непропатчен у тебя
<skai-falkorr> вот убунта и не увидела утром дневное обновление
<Umren> greg3: в хроме и хромиуме разные шрифты?
<greg3> Umren: хромом не пользуюсь, в хромиуме хуже чем в фаерфоксе
<Umren> я хромиумом пользовался стопитсот лет назад, поэтому не вкурсе кие там шрифты, в хроме нормальные
<Escsun> greg3, я написал .css и шрифты нормальные ))
<Escsun> Umren, greg3 везде одно уг)
<ex-demon> а чево через обновления непропадчивается
<skai-falkorr> ex-demon: его каждый собирает вручную. можешь в гугле скачать свежую версию
<ex-demon> да ладно не особо это напригает без разнице утром или вечером обнова пришла
<ex-demon> а есть на сайте бунты гденить посматреть какие официальные обновы вышли севодня
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: а откуда такой интерес. Что произошло?
<ex-demon> да просто интересно
<Umren> ex-demon: ubuntuupdates
<Umren> ex-demon: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/
<[Raiden]> Я думаю такой вопрос просто так не возникает. Я например ниразу не искал инфу о том  ,что обновили сегодня или вчера
<Umren> [Raiden]: параноя среди ИТшников вещь распространенная)
<ex-demon> просто для меня безопасность на первом уровне
<Umren> ставь openbsd
<[Raiden]> Umren: тогда стоит смотреть что ставиться во время обновления или до того как нажать йес. А авто выключить
<Umren> и не подключай к интернету :)
<Umren> ага, ну и все багфиксы не забывать читать
<[Raiden]> когда будет тбрфс готов , доростет до 1.0 хотяб
<[Raiden]> можно будет снапшоты делать перед обновлением
<[Raiden]> в федоре кстати юм уже интегрирован с этим, может сам делать снапшоты и откатывать
<Umren> да, пускай тестируют
<Umren> а ваще эта фс никогда готова не будет )
<Umren> то что ты говоришь сейчас, тоже самое 1в1 2 года назад говорили
<[Raiden]> да не , допишут её. У них есть там список того что надо реализовать до 1.0
<[Raiden]> а сча не совсем готова и вроде фсцк ещё нету
<Umren> [Raiden]: в любом случае, эта фс для энтерпрайза больше, чем для тебя
<Umren> а в энтерпрайзе на новые фс переходят очень медленно
<Umren> у них полно еще времени дописать ее )
<Umren> лет 10 )
<greg> как поменять сочетание клавиш Win+S для апплета в 11.04?
<[Raiden]> Umren: Я думаю что для всех )
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере я такую хочу
<Umren> [Raiden]: ну так шапка ее тестирует на хомячках федоры, потом в следующий мажорный релиз встроят 7.0
<Umren> а учитывая что год назад только вышел 6 версия, в этом году 6.1 )
<Umren> это еще очень долго
<Umren> они только только на ехт4 перешли
<greg> никто не знает?
<greg> у меня 11.04 классический гном. win+S открывает апплет выключения. где это поменять?
<skai-falkorr> greg: настройки компиза
<greg> классический гном без компиза
<Umren> в настройках клавиш значит =)
<Umren> в систему-параметры давно заходил?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> не у кого не было ничего такого, чтобы вместо юнити запускался компиз с гномовыми настройками
<skai-falkorr> hunter-12: неее.хотя зависит от дров
<hunter-12> skai-falkorr: у меня все норм было
<hunter-12> но после где-то установки кед стало так
<hunter-12> если в консоли по C-Alt-F1 вбить unity --replace, то все встает на свои места
<skai-falkorr> обновления мож че поломали?
<Gerain69> Âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê!
<ubuntuhelp> Gerain69! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ex-demon> Gerain69: это ты на каком написал ?
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: выбери сессию с юнити , запусти там ccsm и включи плагин unity
<[Raiden]> наверное так
<[Raiden]> + я думаю такой сосяк вызван не кде
<[Raiden]> косяк
<[Raiden]> гг
<Gerain69> ß çàøåë?
<ubuntuhelp> Gerain69! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: жто не помогает
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а гдм мог поломаться с помощью кдм.так что я думаю, что кеды виноваты все таки
<Gerain69> A kakuju sdes kodirovku postavit nado?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: гдм не ломается с помощью кдм. Просто заменяется + если стоят оба можно выбрать любой
<[Raiden]> Gerain69:  Please, use UTF-8 here.
<[Raiden]> >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Gerain69> <ubuntuhelp> Encoding your IRC client is defined as:windows-1251" <[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: гдм не ломается с помощью кдм. Просто заменяется + если стоят оба можно выбрать любой"
<[Raiden]> Gerain69: your messages not utf8.
<[Raiden]> мой кривой английский, но транлитом совсем лениво
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: где прописаны параметры gnome-session для юнити, в которых судя по всему и есть проблема
<[Raiden]> Gerain69:  your messages not utf8.
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: нет, дело не в этом. Дело скрее всег ов том что ты запускал классик гноом и у тебя остались параметры компиза тамошние
<[Raiden]> всё что надо сделать - включить плагин юнити снова
<[Raiden]> хотя сча попробую сказать где
<[Raiden]> и кде тут точно непричем
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: /usr/share/xsessions
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: ща поглядим
<[Raiden]> у меня просто так же было
<[Raiden]> я запустил гном, а потом вместо юнити просто фон
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> опять кутишники молчат, мона вас тут потиранить на енту тему?
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> но я не программе
<[Raiden]> р
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/w11MiPXZ - вот есть примерно такая конструкция, она верна? в мане просто сказано что нельзя удалять реплай в финишеде... рекомендуется использовать deleteLater верно ли я его заюзал? или его тоже в финишеде нельзя?
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: не совсем то..
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: ну это то что ты спросил. Описание сессий для кдм\гдм и т.д.
<[Raiden]> именно этот файл стартует и то что там описано
<[Raiden]> яж говорю, дело не в этом
<hunter-12> стартует gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<hunter-12> мне нужно узнать, где прописано, ЧТО он запускает
<hunter-12> судя по всему он запускает compiz вместо unity
<hunter-12> так как unity --replace работает с правильным конфигом
<[Raiden]> gnome-session посмотри, может это не бинарник. По крайней мере у кде - старткде - шеллскрипт
<[Raiden]> лучше вот что сделай, если уж не хочешь меня слушать. Создай ещё юзера и загрузись в него в юнити
<[Raiden]> если там будет правильное юнити - значит моя версия верна
<only_you> как убрать иконку клавиатурі на панели?
<[Raiden]> only_you: читай как почесить свои иконки - руководств много. Это единственный способ
<[Raiden]> повесить
<[Raiden]> ищешь икнки где написано только ru и en ...
<only_you> Это убирается одной строкой в терминале
<[Raiden]> или с флажками
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: бинарник
<hunter-12> а вот он похоже выполняет скрипт
<[Raiden]> only_you: ну дава, показывай строку
<only_you> так я не знаю какой)
<only_you> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/ubuntu-news/oj-chto-vy-delaete-s-panelyu/
<[Raiden]> если речь про гконф-эдитор включающий отображение подсунутых иконок - то да, в 1 строку
<only_you> написали что мона, но не написали как
<[Raiden]> Ну вы даете блин.
<[Raiden]> я уже написал как, всё что надо найти 1 из сотен руководств по смене иконок
<only_you> ос, спс
<only_you> *ок
<[Raiden]> можешь конечно код индикатора раскладки переписать - всегда есть варианты.
<only_you> лучше на флаг сменю
<[Raiden]> Хантер такой же. Ещё несколько дней назад ему ответ дал, а он с нова с тем же вопросом
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> чочо у вас тут?
<fakher> ребят а можете помочь с проблемой? у меня хард 1.5ТБ но биос видит только 500ГБ
<Escsun> ну значит такой биос)
<Nor8> fakher: Биос обнови
<fakher> пойду пробовать
<dmay> биос видит? это как?
<dmay> загрузчика за терабайтом найти не может в смысле?
<fakher> ну всмысли при установке Ос видит только 500 Гб свободног места и в биосе пгоказыватся что хард только 500ГБ
<Sergey_IT> dmay, биос от такой, все должен видеть
<dmay> а диск не в китае по дешевке покупал? XD
<fakher> диск норм
<fakher> когда а нем стояла виста все номр 1.5ТБ было
<fakher> потом чета она слетела и сейчас только 500
 * dmay молчит
 * dmay молчит
 * dmay точно молчит
<dmay> fakher: будь мужиком, купи семерку!
 * dmay не сдержался >.<
 * skai-falkorr отвесил подзатыльник dmay
<dmay> skai-falkorr: цыц! иди там в своем минкрафте копайся!
<dmay> skai-falkorr: 1.8 вышло?
<skai-falkorr> ахз.вроде было уведомление.но я 1.7.3 гоняю вроде
<skai-falkorr> не.не вышла
<dmay> ну и бю
<Anton2d> вот это бл___ пьтница удалась! ё;%;№:
<Anton2d> Удалась!
<dmay> Anton2d: что сломал?
<hunter-12> мдя, что то я все перепробовал - одно и тоже, под другим юзером тоже
<Anton2d> Фсё сломал, все стереотипы сломал!
<skai-falkorr> @voice Anton2d
<Anton2d> молчу, молчу...
<dmay> Anton2d: да ладно уж, давай, рассказывай, где у тебя винда слету завелась а бубуна даже на зафурчала?
<Anton2d> да не, фсё работает, пиво пьётся, гут
<Anton2d> не расскажу, а то забанят
<Anton2d> я спокойный человек, обычный...
<dmay> ну вот, и куда мне теперь попкорн девать?
<Anton2d> В то самое узкое место
<[Raiden]> вин7 на самом деле отличная, 1 меня там за всё время её существования было 2 проблемы с железом. Ко времени сп1 всё пофиксилось
<[Raiden]> 1 = у
<Anton2d> правада, увы, там он хрустеть не будет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Из всех версий вин лучшая, но все-равно не айс ;-)
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: чет юнити даже под другим юзером не пускается..
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: ну может я был не прав. Незнаю тогда. НО когда у меня было я в этой сессии запустил ццсм и включил юнити
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видел ролик на хабре про скорость запуска/выхода из спячки новой вин8?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: О, здарова. Ты вроде хотел ролинг ) http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31715
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ку
<[Raiden]> Nor8: неа. Быстро?
<hunter-12> странно даже
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Подозрительно быстро :-D Но где подвох, не пойму! ))
<[Raiden]> ну легче она наверное. + наверное долго оценивали как показать скорость. Т.е. сначала грузиться то что надо показать , потом фоновая догрузка
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9ia3zBs42cc
<[Raiden]> текущая убунта кстати из спячки выходит быстрее чем 10.04
<[Raiden]> Nor8: чесно говоря я не видел ещё ни 1 нвости о вин8 , которая бы меня расстроила.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Из ждущего моментом, из спящего даже не пробовал ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А их не много и было )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ПО поводу ролинга они могли бы запросто запустить такую же ветку, так же как и запускают с юнити или ЛТС версии.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, я то не мало почитал, с десяток точно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ясно же, что юнити не всем по душе пришелся, а прикрутить его к роллингу всегда можно.
<[Raiden]> например вот http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/616659/
<[Raiden]> Nor8: угу
<Guest92480> 1
<Guest92480> привет
<OLMER> привет
<Guest92480> как одеки под убунту ставить?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я уже на каком ЛИНУКСЕ такое видел :-D
<Nor8> каком то*
<Guest92480> и какая версия поледняя убунты - 11,04&
<Guest92480> ?
<OLMER> полная - да
<[Raiden]> ну, ксен\квм есть, да. В винде небыло такого юзерской
<[Raiden]> теперь будет - что впринципе хорошая новость
<[Raiden]> т.е. опять хорошая
<[Raiden]> :)
<Guest92480> OLMER ок, ясно
<Guest92480> как кодеки поставить, фильмы ноут не кажет (
<OLMER> 	http://mirvir.ru/8-veshhej-kotorye-delayut-mnogie-posle-ustanovki-ubuntu-11-04
<OLMER> там всё есть
<Guest92480> оо, отлично
<Guest92480> спасибо
<Guest92480> странно, почему это не вшили в стандартный пакет
<OLMER> есть тут гуру? У меня вопрос не с родни "как кодеки поставить" :)
<[Raiden]> Guest92480: http://help.ubuntu.ru - взможно стоит полистать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну они, конечно, стараются быть на волне, но я как представлю все эти антивирусы, кряки, обновления с постоянным рестартом, так и желания смотреть на нее пропадает )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну да, минусы есть...
<wildDAlex> Люди, подскажите плз. Примонтирован ntfs-диск. Не могу расшарить на нем папки для общего доступа. Может только рут. При этом создавать и удалять все может и обычный пользователь. Как дать права обычному пользователю на все?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В новости про роллинг очень обнадеживает слово Google ))))
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: нтфс не умеет посикс права, но они как бы эмулируются и могут задаваться при монтировании. Например dmask=0000,fmask=0111  - 777 на папки, 666 на файлы.
<Guest92480> [Raiden] спасибо, почитаю
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: но может не в этом дело - я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> при маунте ещё группа и владелец могут меняться
<wildDAlex> Вот сейчас смотрю, владелец примонтированного диска рут и сменить на обычного пользователя не дает.
<[Raiden]> uid=,gid=
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<wildDAlex> А как при маунте назначить другого пользователя владельцем?
<wildDAlex> Читаю.
<[Raiden]> mount -t ntfs что куда -o dmask=0000,fmask=0111,gid=46,nls=utf8   - с комстроки примерно так , в фстаб немного другой синтаксис
<[Raiden]> писал по памяти - может наврал )  Вообще по умолчанию вроде полный доступ
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<wildDAlex> А gid=46 что такое?
<[Raiden]> ид группы
<wildDAlex> Он нужен?
<[Raiden]> нет. Если только хочешь что бы все файлы конкретной группе  принадлежали
<OLMER> народ, создал темку на форуме, описал вроде довольно подробно проблемму, кто может - прочтите, отпишитесь:
<OLMER> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166910
<[Raiden]> OLMER: вроде прошла успешно - мне так не кажется
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Nor8> OLMER: У тебя две видео на борту?
<OLMER> да,
<[Raiden]> а хотя вроде собралось
<OLMER> Интел и Ати HD5470
<Nor8> OLMER: По идее интель в биосе нужно отключить или приоритет поменять на ати , потом ати драйвера ставить по мануалу и все.
<Nor8> OLMER: Предварительно удалив все, что ты наставил там.
<OLMER> ubuntuhelp: я по той статье и ставил
<ex-demon> охо вот это прикол у меня встроенная видюха взала без проблем видео mkv 1080p с макс разширением и показывает супер без всяких косяков
<hunter-12> вот еще вопрос, почему у меня может фотошоп ругаться на либу MSVCP90.dll, хотя делал все по инструкции, которая у других работает, в чистый префикс
<OLMER> в БИОСе нет возможности это сделать - слишком ограничен. Можно только БУТ часть менять
<dmay> hunter-12: а он у тебя купленный?
<hunter-12> dmay: триальный
<dmay> хех. отмазался )
<Nor8> условно бесплатный )))
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: найди либу и кинь. Если не находит - ругаться как бы по разному можно
<hunter-12> как раз находит, но либа уже есть в папке с ним
<ex-demon> а у некоторых на супер видюхах проблемы с таким форматом
<[Raiden]> фотошоп может другой версии , либ опробущен пункт в описании. Тобой либо тем кто писал
<Escsun> hunter-12, либу как бы в system32 )
<hunter-12> Escsun: я ее и туда пихал
<[Raiden]> Если находит, тогда незнаю
<Escsun> hunter-12, в winecfg тоже добавь ее)
<hunter-12> если используется вайновская, то орет на unimplented function
<OLMER> так как быть, если нет возможности отключить в БИОСе видяху? Кстати, удалить тоже хз как, так как "sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh" ругается на отсутствие О_О
<hunter-12> если виндовая - на то, что не находит\
<hunter-12> со старыми версиями вайна орет то же, что и на виндовую
<Escsun> hunter-12, ну тогда выкинь ту подделку )
<[Raiden]> OLMER: ты пакетами ставил. Удалить можешь пакеты , /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh в таком случае не надо
<Escsun> hunter-12, или вайн новее поставь или старее )
<ex-demon> а ты встроенную хочеш отключить или как ?
<Escsun> бывает помогает
<hunter-12> Escsun: я пробовал разные версии
<hunter-12> из PlayOnLinux
<OLMER> всмысле ДЕБ пакеты, которые собрал? Так они и так погоды не сыграют, конечно удалю )
<[Raiden]> OLMER: незнаю как. Гугли. Может быть как-то черед acpid можно переключить видеокарту.
<ex-demon> по идеи когда встовляеш видюху в слот то встроенная автоматом отключается
<hunter-12> причем у меня уже были траблы с этой либой
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: ноутбуки работают по другому
<ex-demon> а ну если ноут то тогда незнаю а вобше зачем в ноуты пихают две видюхи непойму
<OLMER> для энерго сбережения
<OLMER> интегрированная
<hunter-12> кстати, на винде ХР под виртуалкой она тоже не запускается
<hunter-12> а вот на 7 64бит вполне работает
<hunter-12> под которой и поставлено было
<Nor8> OLMER:  Должна быть ы биосе этв опция или порядок инициализации устройства
<OLMER> приводил ссылку, человек писал статью с моделью похожей на мою - в БИОСе тоже остутствует такого рода настройка
<ex-demon> как вариант посматри на сайте производителя обновление биоса
<[Raiden]> нет
<OLMER> уже обновил, в первую очередь
<[Raiden]> в биосе не обязано ничего быть. Вы думаете как десктоп юзеры
<[Raiden]> ацпи переключает видюхи
<[Raiden]> и драйвер
<[Raiden]> сюда и копать. Т.е. не качать пока драйвера, а гуглить какие вообще возможны способы переключения в линукс
<OLMER> писал же в теме - юзал acpi_call
<[Raiden]> может быть надо будет давать команду апм или ацпид
<OLMER> только дискретная отключается. Либо две активны, либо интегрированная
<[Raiden]> ну, если оно работает, тогда надо да, дрова доставить и радвоатсья :)
<OLMER> дык интегрированная то активна всегда
<ex-demon> народ а какой размер истории ирс чата набирается за месяц ???
<OLMER> а с двумя и по умолчанию было
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: фиг знает. Включи в клиенте историю, посиди день и умнож на 30
<[Raiden]> каков вопрос )
<ex-demon> вот и я думаю что много будет надо отключать историю )))
<OLMER> пробовал ставить дрова с двумя активными - та же фигня
<OLMER> ну а с вырубленной АТИшной думаю вообще смысла нет
<[Raiden]> хорошо если клиент умеет сам её чистить. Софсем я бы лично не стал отключать - редко , но помогало
<wildDAlex> Еще есть проблема. Монтирую ntfs-диск через fstab, но он не монтируется так как этот диск уже примонтирован. Он кажется монтируется убунтой автоматом. Но никак не найду где. Как отрубить автомонтирование?
<[Raiden]> он монтируется при обращении в фм  с помощью udev
<Nor8> [Raiden]: По идее, все же должна быть в биосе преключалка, если конечно ноут не сделан в проклятых районах Китая ))))
<[Raiden]> но если есть правило в фстаб , то оно главнее
<[Raiden]> размонтировать над ои смонтировать командой sudo mount -a , потом будет всегда через фстаб
<OLMER> Nor8: ну говорю же - только бут, всё остальное - неактивно
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да нету там. В десктопах есть - т.к. там делают слот для вшенки, на случай апгрейда. А в ноуте две видюхи сделаны для автоматического переключения постоянно
<Nor8> OLMER: Есть какие то комбинации, которые оживляют меню, cntrl + F1, к примеру.
<ex-demon> я бы такой ноут пошол в магаз и обратно отдал
<ex-demon> незачем в ноуте две видюхи
<Nor8> OLMER: Скинь название модели.
<Nor8> ex-demon: +1
<ex-demon> эта на стационаре понимаю две или три видюхи для игр
<OLMER> HP G62-a25sr
<ex-demon> ну понятно в HP напичкают всякова всякова чтобы крутой типа казался
<[Raiden]> кстати. Я не уверен что внутренняя постоянно активна. ацпи должно её вгонять в спячку.
<OLMER> на ноутах сейчас это везде. Для экономии батареи всё же хорошая вещь
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: сча много с 2 видюхами.
<ex-demon> да ну такую геморойную экономию
<[Raiden]> и вгеморой с этим только в лине
<[Raiden]> на винде наоборот по кайфу
<[Raiden]> от сети когда - получаешь видюху побыстрей
<ex-demon> люди есть какая прога для снятия видео с экрана монитора для бунты 10.04
<Nor8> OLMER: Гугль ничего не говорит, значит проблема только у тебя
<OLMER> ничего не говорит про что?
<dmay> для очередного видео на ютубчик типа "заценитекакая у меня линукс с резиновыми окошками и огнем"? )
<[Raiden]> OLMER: напиши ещё на linuxforum.ru , может быстрей найдешь ответ. Тольк осразу пиши модель железа и задачу. Про устанвоку дров уже после )
<Nor8> OLMER: ПРо установку драйвера, значит проходит все в штатном режиме
<[Raiden]> он писал что у него почему-то нету aticonfig
<OLMER> ещё проблема - не создавалась загрузочная флешка с 11.04 (из под Windows)
<[Raiden]> Линукс такая штука, что лучше заранее подсуетится насчет поддержки железа ,перед покупкой.
<dmay> [Raiden]: HP не железо )
<[Raiden]> ну... Иногда ты не в кассу ) 2 видеокарты придумала не только HP
<dmay> [Raiden]: я не из за 2х видюх, я по общим впечатлениям )
<OLMER> HP - норм, я бы даже сказал - гуд. И две видяхи - тоже гуд. А вот нереализованный свич между ними под пингвином - вот это не кошерно
<dmay> велком ту опенсорс, бейби )
<[Raiden]> У моей племянницы ноут HP , впринципе работает. Правда не в экстримальных услвоиях
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли мои опечатки
<OLMER> угу
<OLMER> эх, печалька...до этого на старом ноуте занимался извращениями с интегрированной видяхой VIA, там вообще ничего не работала. Вот, думал, куплю новый, с АТИ - и будет сказка...угу, мля, сказка...
<ex-demon> есть какой аналог Ccleaner тока для бунты
<Nor8> ex-demon: А зачем? ))))
<ex-demon> как зачем знаеш скока всякой истории накапливается со временем
<Escsun> ex-demon, для чего ?)
<Escsun> не нужно это)
<[Raiden]> 1 из валлпаперов кде http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315593495_4934808_18097555a6.png
<Nor8> OLMER: Поменяй на ноут с одной нвидиа и будет тебе счастье :-D
<ex-demon> а лудше бери ноут с intel gma x4500
<ex-demon> лудшая видюха для бунты никаких проблем все тянет
<[Raiden]> Да может разберется. Пуст ьпока форумы попинает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да разберется))) С бубном, к утру )))
<dmay> ёшкин кот
<dmay> сказал что ХП не делезо - принтер обиделся и сдох :/
<[Raiden]> у меня мфу от хп
<dmay> ну мфу, да ф4100
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> у меня такой же
<dmay> всё плин, ушёл в себя вернусь не скоро :\
<FPJ> Всем привет!) Помогите люди добрые :) У меня стоит убунту 11.04. Проблема в том, что через время всё начинает ужасно тормозить. У меня два винта. Один 160 гб на котором линух, а другой 1,5 тб на нём винда. Лаги, я заметил, начинаются тогда когда я начинаю рыскат
<Sergey_IT> dmay, я же говорил, что железо доброе слово любит )
<[Raiden]> да уж, всё требует любви :)
<[Raiden]> пока не потрахаешся - в  убунте не попечатаешь
<[Raiden]> Вообще шучу. Как у HP с этим неплохо. hplip сразу находит железку.
<[Raiden]> как раз*
<Platinum-alex> Всем привет ;-)
<dmay> Platinum-alex: что сломал?
<OLMER> ну по поводу форумов и бубнов до утра - так было с прошлой ночью )))
<OLMER> я обычно спрашиваю только в самую последнюю очередь, намного проще поискать готовую инфу
<Platinum-alex> dmay: уже из далека тут чуете что не просто так пришёл :-D
<OLMER> но это уже от безысходности обратился...
<dmay> Platinum-alex: а сюда просто так не ходят
<Platinum-alex> Я тут первый раз)) вот сегодня скачал и установил убунту))) до этого была fedora 14 :) Да и комп недавно новый купил) Подскажите где дровишки взять на карточку Intel G41 (вроде так)
<Platinum-alex> OLMER: я так же делаю)
<FPJ> Сорь, что ещё раз пишу. Помогите люди добрые :) У меня стоит убунту 11.04. Проблема в том, что через время всё начинает ужасно тормозить. У меня два винта. Один 160 гб на котором линух, а другой 1,5 тб на нём винда. Лаги, я заметил, начинаются тогда когда я начин
<FPJ> Я просто скоро головой об стену убьюсь :)
<FPJ> Помогите разобраться
<[Raiden]> FPJ:  Лаги, я заметил, начинаются тогда когда я начин
<dmay> [Raiden]: он нас жалеет - в прошлый раз было "когда я начинаю рыскат"
<dmay> глядишь ещё через дюжину попыток останется только Сор
<FPJ> -_-
<novns> FPJ, выши сообщения слишком длинные и обрезаются
<FPJ> Я понял. ща по частям кину
<Escsun> FPJ, плохой irc клиент)
<FPJ> та я ещё мало знаком с линухом. буду смотреть что тут есть) ща по частям кину
<FPJ> омогите люди добрые :) У меня стоит убунту 11.04. Проблема в том, что через время всё начинает ужасно тормозить. У меня два винта. Один 160 гб на котором линух, а другой 1,5 тб на нём винда.
<Platinum-alex> Подскажите где дровишки то взять на intel G41 (ubuntu 11.04)
<FPJ> Лаги, я заметил, начинаются тогда когда я начинаю рыскать по 1,5 тб винту. Не всегда, но если сильно лазить то 100% начнутся. Курсор начинает подлагливо передвигаться, оболочка и вообще убунту не на что не реагирует. иногда немного проглючит и что-то откр
<FPJ>  В чем вообще проблема может быть? Вроде на пред версиях убунту такого я не наблюдал.
<FPJ> так нормально?
<dmay> а это не у тебя сегодня полуторатерабайтник вообще не заводился при установке? оО
<dmay> линукс не готов к большим дискам?
<FPJ> нет, не у меня :)
<Platinum-alex> dmay более чем готов)
<dmay> Platinum-alex: за сегодня только - второй человек с проблемами :\
<dmay> и с коментами что в оффтопике все работало :/
<FPJ> Вообще бред какой-то)) Походу линух не любит винты которые в NTFS и винда :)
<overmind88> ntfs-3g очень любит кушать процессор
<FPJ> я такого процесса даже не вижу. я ещё пока не сильно разобрался в линуксе. ах, да. процессор при этом вроде бы как не грузит
<FPJ> просто всё начинает виснуть, тормозить, нуливая реакция и курсор медленно не спеша, подлагивая перемещается.
<FPJ> сейчас у меня допустим вайном с этого винта запущено пару программок и всё нормально
<Escsun> FPJ, поставь 10.04 )
<[Raiden]> FPJ: запусти какой-нить список процессов типа гномовского или htop , может увидишь процесс который вызывает лаги
<FPJ> Но когда я там лажу по винту и в папке много файлов и других подпапок, то всё начинает лагать))
<FPJ> поставь 10.04 ) я уже думал об этом, но всё же интересно понять в чем проблема и по возможности решить её))
<Anton2d> http://westudio.ru/360test/test01.html
<Anton2d> Просто сфотал охренное место
<Anton2d> просто так
<Anton2d> ОБь
<FPJ> [Raiden] хм, ща попробую)))
<Anton2d> это не далеко то города, бываю там
<lukinfore> FPJ, нтфс отключай сжатие, и вроде если фрагментация нтфс3г тормозить будет
<lukinfore> хотя оно и так тормозит
<dmay> Anton2d: пешком шли или машину в овраг скинули? )
<Anton2d> мотоцикл
<OLMER> такс, пошёл я в рибут, буду искать эти самые скрытые комбинации (если они у мя есть), чтоб настроек побольше в БИОСе увидеть...
<dmay> а, ну его легче из оврага доставать )
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: стыдно должно быть.флеш же
<OLMER> а какие ещё бывают кроме Ктрл+Ф1?
<FPJ> а где отключить сжатие нтфс?)
<Anton2d> да шлеш, да стыдно, другого не умею для панороам
<skai-falkorr> о.а я помню это место
<Anton2d> плачу и делаю....
<Anton2d> покупают
<Anton2d> контент смотри а не движок
<[Raiden]> есть кто с видеокартой интел? где ппа с свежими дровами?
<[Raiden]> ну ктоме хсвата
<[Raiden]> р
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: intellinuxgraphics
<Anton2d> Плохо? не эпично
<Anton2d> не красиво?
<Anton2d> ну и насрать
<skai-falkorr> а спорткомплекс обь свежие фотографии?
<[Raiden]> 2009 год пакеты skai-falkorr: либо дай правильынй линк
<skai-falkorr> 9 лет там не был
<skai-falkorr> как изменилось
<Anton2d> 2009
<skai-falkorr> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: от жеж
<Anton2d> так же там всё, говно
<FPJ> блин, пока ничего не лагает - по процессам ничего не понять)) а когда будет лагать, то уже не гляну ХД
<skai-falkorr> помню как мост еще тока строили
<skai-falkorr> а потом в дестве по нему тока отстроенному бегали плавать на тот берег на пляж
<[Raiden]> там по кнопке даунлоад пути установки из гит
<skai-falkorr> ну да.свежее пакеты никто не собирает, чем хсват и хорг эджерсы
<Anton2d> всё говно вокруг в гооде, одно может быть ничё так место http://westudio.ru/360pano/28zakat_most.html
<Anton2d> а вообще говно
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> ппа не всегда полезен. )
<[Raiden]> В прочем вопрос снят
<Nor8> Anton2d: Ыот этот вид на гаражи и железку ты называешь "ничё так место?"
<Anton2d> да... говно всё.. кругом всё говно если фанатазии нет, то тем болеее
<Anton2d> гаражи одни засранные
<Nor8> Anton2d: Что за город?
<Anton2d> город говна ;)
<Anton2d> ты даже закат там не заметил...
<skai-falkorr> Anton2d: поживи в новокузнецке - поймешь, что такое город говна
<skai-falkorr> по сравнению с ним - барнаул - эдем
<Anton2d> а херли я ту рядышкомъ
<Nor8> Anton2d: Закат заметил, так же как и обшарпанные гаражи и старый локомотив на фоне насыпи
<[Raiden]> 1 проводк стремный http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315596174_7447960_7843c959a6.png
<[Raiden]> проводок
<TBAPb> а почему апдейт менеджер перестал спрашивать пароль? это что за фича такая?
<Escsun> многие хотят его отрубить ))
<Escsun> а тут врубить пытаются ))
<skai-falkorr> Escsun: многие хотят.те кому надо - отрубают
<TBAPb> он по-умолчанию спрашивать должен. я ничего не менял
<TBAPb> что за самодеятельность?
<[Raiden]> ключик не висит в трее?
<TBAPb> какой ключик?
<[Raiden]> иконка
<[Raiden]> или я путаю с другим дистром )
<Anton2d> и вообзе в душу, насрали, а я то хотяел вам что то красивое показать... нет  так нет. СН
<Anton2d> *ще
<[Raiden]> гг
<Anton2d> да насрать самое простое и чёткое
<Anton2d> ущел
<TBAPb> захожу в настройки апдейт менеджера пароль спрашивает
<TBAPb> странно все это
<Nor8> Anton2d: Ничего личного, как говорится, но фото не самое удачное. В Сибири природа красивая, могли и с сопки панораму сфоткать, а не постить гаражи с надписью "левый фронт" и замызганный локомотив.
<[Raiden]> угу, гаражи я эти и так часто вижу
<[Raiden]> хотя я недавно преходил 1 похожий мостик, тоже засмотрелся на хд
<[Raiden]> жд
<skai-falkorr> жаль гаражей на шукшина не показано:) вот там ностальгия так ностальгия:)все дество по ним рпобегал
<[Raiden]> только не в сибири, а на черкизовской в москве
<TBAPb> mySQL administrator позволяет импортировать экспрорт бызы gzip из phpmyadmin
<TBAPb> ?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315596646_8932953_86968b6093.jpeg
<[Raiden]> птичка
<[Raiden]> По ходу городские жители ищут зелень, а кто не с больших городов, всякие урбанические пейзажи )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://westudio.ru/360test/test01.html В личку Антон скинул
<[Raiden]> вот это норм )
<Guest68760> установил compiz, включил куб
<Guest68760> и все
<Guest68760> все пропало
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315596920_6170066_b3be0790fb.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В Уиеве мне нравится Днепр, у лавры, как со станции метро выходишь
<only_you> у вас в рашке есть днепр? гг
<Nor8> в Киеве*
<Anton2d> Река "Обь"
<Guest68760> курсор остался и фотка рабочего стола
<Guest68760> как вернуть все назад?
<[Raiden]> фотка рядом со смоленском. Там правда скорее вывеска, чем речка )
<Nor8> Guest68760: В консоли metacity --replace
<Guest68760> а как консоль запустить?
<Nor8> Alt+F2 попробуй и там вводи
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315597127_5329730_6d5f5ce15b.jpeg
<Guest68760> не получается
<Guest68760> ничего нет, только курсоср
<Guest68760> только курсоср
<skai-falkorr> удали настройки компиза из хомяка, перезапусти и больше не ставь куб там, где он не нужен
<[Raiden]> а это в земле валяется, на 1 лопатку. Между Ржевом и Москвой. http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315597266_3618065_4f052af3c7.jpeg
<Anton2d> вот и я http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315597260_7680893_1e705e4973.jpeg
<Anton2d> а я спать
<[Raiden]> от немецкого карабина
<Guest68760> skai-falkorr а где хомяка взять?
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: ) норм фотка.
<Guest68760> интересно ж было посмотреть на куб
<Anton2d> да не.. просто фотка...
<Anton2d> просто я, обычный
<Guest68760> все попало, только курсор
<Guest68760> курсор
<Guest68760> ...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На яве люди еще ездят )))
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315597471_5467468_f1cd8bf19f.jpeg полянка, на которой прошлая фотка сделана.
<Guest68760> можно при загрузке выбрать какое ниьт безопасное меню?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ) Ну а чего. Я иногда копейки жигули вижу как новые.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А где кнопка "пуск"? )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Guest68760> переустанавливать теперь занова убунту?
<[Raiden]> вот такие в общем фигни валяются в землеи много. Там ещё валялись чехлы от штыкножей - кто-то накопал. http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315597647_9068913_2154a87872.jpeg
<[Raiden]> Guest68760: можно, есть безопасный режим, в котором меню с разынми действиями.
<[Raiden]> Напомните чего держать что бы скрытое меню появилось
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотри, запишет тебя ББ в черные копатели )))))
<Anton2d> ездят, неаплохо и далеко ездят  кстати
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Anton2d: Помню, что с явами всегда возня была, хотя из того, что в союзе продавалось, были одни из лучших мотоциклов
<Anton2d> да, разное с ними было, но ключевое в 80-е
<Nor8> Anton2d: Что ключевое?
<Anton2d> капил яву - копай яму. В те времена они из чехии шли, в отличном состоянии и долго бегали, как моя сейчас
<Anton2d> в 90-х всё сломалосьэ
<Anton2d> и по запчастям и по вообщее культуре мотоциклетной
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0909/h_1315598182_1808469_5e4e19c74e.jpeg
<Nor8>  Купи "Урал" себе уже ))) Хотя он тоже сейчас не дешевый
<[Raiden]> А вы знаете что они на экспорт в сша идут?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как ни странно
<Anton2d> знаем.. знаем..
<Anton2d> и причину знаем
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кто, уралы?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: угу
<Guest68760> какую нить F держать нужно видимо
<Anton2d> Угу, урал-волк
<Anton2d> у них это престижно
<Anton2d> типо владееш уралом, могёшь починить всё ;)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Жаловались у них на движки, мол, масло гонят, греются. Хотя может уже и пофиксили это уже.
<Anton2d> нет не пофиксили
<Anton2d> это фишка
<[Raiden]> http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/768865/
<Nor8> Anton2d: Ага, значт правильно писали, чтоони систему охлаждения неправильно скопировали с немцев ))))
<only_you> как вам? http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0908/h_1315500109_6035189_d04fe56780.png :-D
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  http://www.750cc.ru/ вот их модельный ряд, версии с убунту на борту пока нет ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> only_you: Норм, но кровищи многовато )))
<only_you> Nor8: мотоцикл не мой, я только разместил обьяву)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У них цена под 10 тыщ баксов, за эти деньги новый чоппер кавасаки или хонду можно взять )))
<Anton2d> да да вот тут есть оригинал у меняы с выстовки: http://westudio.ru/360pano/21auto_retro.html
<[Raiden]> Ну спору нет. Возможно они в сша дороже или в случае моего поста , наш с коляской - может фермеры берут )
<Anton2d> М-72, отличная машина была
<Anton2d> наши взяли и изгадили её
<Anton2d> всё испортили и движок и ходовую ;(
<Anton2d> про Опель кодет и вспоминат неохото
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://goo.gl/6ZCrD  7300 всего
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Совсем новый дороже на ~ 400 евро
<Anton2d> там целая история как 401-й родился, позорно, стыдно
<[Raiden]> урал волк говорят 250к стоит
<[Raiden]> рублей
<Nor8> [Raiden]:http://750cc.ru/czenyi-na-motocziklyi-ural.html Вот цены, сам считай )))
<Anton2d> угу, а я ямаха 250 ендура 360.000 руб
<Anton2d> да в жопу.. всё, я спать
<[Raiden]> ну. Видимо в сша ямах хоть 1 местом кушай. А урал - это урал :)
<[Raiden]> можно пальцы погнуть. Типа девайс из России.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: По деревне на нем в самый раз, мягко и не застрянет в грязи ))))
<[Raiden]> каких то других причин сложно найти. Я тут видел любителей повстрелять на видео, с ак 47 и 74. Тоже американцы. Хотя у них там оружие со всего мира продается.
<[Raiden]> Видимо у некоторых типа фетиша на русское
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<Anton2d> ох ну вот нафиг оружие с мотоциклами сравнивать
<Anton2d> разные фигни в корне
<Anton2d> попробуй постреляй и попробуй прокатись
<Anton2d> СН
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот такой нужно с коляской покупать, тру ;-)    http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?lang=ru&id=149317177&pageNumber=1&__lp=1&scopeId=MB&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=26500&vehicleCategory=Motorbike&segment=Motorbike&negativeFeatures=EXPORT&categories=CombinationAndSidecar&cubicCapacities=FROM_751_TILL_1000&tabNumber=2
<Nor8>   Опс, ссылку забыл укоротить )))
<Anton2d> да... красавец
<[Raiden]> немец?
<[Raiden]> ну вообще да, красив по своему
<Nor8>  Он самый, Цундап
<Anton2d> Zündapp KS750  ага
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  К-750 был его советским аналогом
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6704827 - смотрится неплохо
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Опять все чОрное )))
<Anton2d> короче, на любимои мотоцикле я покатался, в бане попарился, пива напился.... чё осталось ? спать наверное
<Anton2d> СН
<kkochetkov> добрый вечер )
<kkochetkov> кто может подсказать по настройкам сети. Убунту сервер 11.04. Настроены ип, шлюз, маска, днс'ы . Пингует адреса в локалке, днс'ы, но не видит адреса в инете.
<kkochetkov> в чём может быть проблема ?
<JollyR0ger> а каким аплетом настраиваешь?
<kkochetkov> никаким. Руками при установке Убунту сервера
<novns> что значит не видит?
<novns> traceroute что говорит?
<kkochetkov> не пингует по ИП адресу
<novns> traceroute что говорит?
<kkochetkov> сейчас не могу сказать. Сервер на работе стоит
<novns> так это надо первым делом проверять
<novns> еслине пингуется, то где пинг заканчивается
<novns> *если не
<kkochetkov> ок, посмотрю это, когда на работе буду
<skai-falkorr> меня всегда веселят те, кто просит помощи с неизвестно чем, но при этом не сразу говорит, что пациент находится вне зоны досягаемости.
<kkochetkov> да, по умолчанию трэйс там не установлен..
<novns> послезавтра будет проверяться файрвол
<novns> послепослезавтра выяснится, что сетевой кабель не был подключен
<kkochetkov>  Например при установке freebsd секьюрлевл ( вроде так называется )  блокировал сеть. Думал, может быть тут тоже что-то похожее
<novns> через месяц сервер выйдет в интернет, но kkochetkov-а к этому времени уже уволят
<SOVA> Доброго времени суток, помогите решить проблему: ноутбук, asus k51Ae, поставил ubuntu 10.10, звук одновременно шёл на встроенные колонки и на наушники, нашёл решение:
<SOVA> echo options snd-hda-intel model=lenovo | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf killall pulseaudio sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio -y gconftool-2 --type string --set  /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/chataudiosink "alsasink" gconftool-2 --type string --set  /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/musicaudiosink "alsasink" #gnome-media-applet echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dtl131/ppa/ubuntu `lsb_release -cs` mai
<SOVA>  --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com F76FFEBE sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-applets gnome-media gnome-settings-daemon libcanberra0 -y sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<novns> это что, всё в одну строку?
<kkochetkov> вообще это тестовый сервер. А в сети работает всё. Вот что за привычка у вас такая. Брать и начинать свою компетенцию выказывать сомнительными методами
<SOVA> Все хорошо, звук теперь отдельно, но вот убавить или прибавить его я не могу!!!
<kkochetkov> сказали бы, в какую сторону посмотреть первым делом
<novns> kkochetkov, такие вопросы надо пряо с работы задавать
<novns> а в какую сторону смотреть, так и сказали - первым делом
<novns> смотрите traceroute
<kkochetkov> согласен. Задавал и показывал конфиги
<kkochetkov> трэйс не установлен по умолчанию. Скачаю и поставлю. Посмотрю, что скажет
<novns> SOVA, вы удалили пульсаудио из системы
<novns> SOVA, запустите alsamixer и попробуйте там
<amigo> в сервеной убунте нету трейса? оО
<novns> amigo, тоже удивляюсь и смутно подозреваю, что есть
<kkochetkov> есть ? может быть ошибся и написал комманду не правильно.. пересмотрю
<novns> kkochetkov, как можно неправильно с автодополнением писать?
<novns> tra<ТАБУЛЯЦИЯ>
<kkochetkov> наверное глупая привычка писать без автодополнения
<OLMER> доброго времени суток, я снова с вами
<Nor8> OLMER: Заработал драйвер?
<OLMER> если бы )
<OLMER> в биосе ТОЧНО нет настроек, вот рою в сторону отключения интегрированной карты
<OLMER> везде написано как отключить только ДИСКРЕТНУЮ...печаль
<novns> OLMER, а звук для чего нужен?
<novns> музыку слушать или в игрушки играть?
<OLMER> а звук причём? Звук работает нормально
<OLMER> О_О
<novns> а, это не у вас звук
<Nor8> OLMER: Интегрированную или через биос или вообще никак, только выпаивать, на то она и интегрированная
<OLMER> тогда каким образом ставить дрова - хз
<OLMER> описан
<OLMER> описанный мной выше бок - объяснить не могу, собрав пакеты, и выдавая, что установка завершена успешно - не работает aticonfig....
<Nor8> OLMER: Тут нашел на форуме иностранном жалобу на подобную проблему, решений нет, видать или так должно работать, из коробки, или вообще никак.
<OLMER> как она может установиться, и ....неустановиться?
<[Raiden]> OLMER: aticonfig неработает или ег онету?
<OLMER> нету
<[Raiden]> вообще эта программа только создает xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> можешь сделать следущее.  sudo X -configure :1 , потом sudo cp ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> и потом можно поправить под себя
<Screwy> Hi all
<OLMER> ммм
<Screwy> помогите с монтированием
<OLMER> а как проверить производительность 3д? 60 FPS - какая-то слишком малая цифра, мне кажется
<Nor8> OLMER: 60 вполне норм
<Screwy> mount: точка монтирования /mnt/iso не существует
<[Raiden]> OLMER: 60 где именно?
<OLMER> да, но почему то компиз вылетает при подключении "Куба"
<OLMER> и только при интегрированной, и при обеих (когда включаю дискретную)
<[Raiden]> 60фпс в 1 программе != в другой
<[Raiden]> и это похоже вообще на всинк
<[Raiden]> 60гц
<[Raiden]> что такое вертикальная синхронизация немног олень обьяснять
<Screwy> ау
<OLMER> про это погуглю
<[Raiden]> OLMER: покажи glxinfo |grep render и glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<OLMER> но не могу понять - если драйвера встали, и я не выключаю дискретную - почему при Кубе вылетает сомпиз....
<[Raiden]> Screwy: точка монтировани я - папка
<novns> Screwy, что пытаетесь запустить?
<[Raiden]> если нету, укажи другую или создай
<Screwy> mount: точка монтирования /mnt/iso не существует
<novns> и зачем что-то вообще вручную монтировать?
<Screwy> .iso репозитории
<novns> mkdir /mnt/iso
<Screwy> .iso
<lukinfore> mkdir /mnt/iso ?
<OLMER> rtfm@rtfm-laptop:~/kill/hp-acpi-kill-1.0$ glxinfo |grep render
<OLMER> direct rendering: Yes
<OLMER> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<[Raiden]> Screwy: sudo mkdir  /mnt/iso
<Screwy> ок сейчас создам папку
<OLMER> rtfm@rtfm-laptop:~/kill/hp-acpi-kill-1.0$ glxinfo |grep OpenGL
<OLMER> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<OLMER> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<OLMER> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.10.2
<OLMER> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<OLMER> OpenGL extensions:
<[Raiden]> OLMER: ну короче интеловский драйвер используется, хотя 60  именно скорее всего из-за всинка.
<[Raiden]> и ты так и не сказал где 60фпс
<Screwy> спасибо , ошибки не выдало но и в смонтированных теперь не видно его
<OLMER> glxgears
<Screwy> ещё и в источники приложений при нажатии на добавить диск это пишет Ошибка сканирования CD
<Screwy> E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<OLMER> glxgears
<OLMER> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.072 FPS
<OLMER> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.034 FPS
<OLMER> 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.039 FPS
<novns> Screwy, какую команду запускаете?
<Screwy> sudo mount -o loop dvd.iso /mnt/iso
<Umren> OLMER: 44635 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8926.983 FPS
<novns> Screwy, в директории что-нибудь появилось?
<lukinfore> фаллометрия win!
<Screwy> нет не опявилось
<Screwy> но и ошибки не выдало
<OLMER>  Umren: ?
<Screwy> повторил теперь появилось
<Screwy> как смонтировать данный образ в качестве cdrom ?
<novns> что значит в качестве?
<sig_wall> на интеле у dri пол дефолту vsync включен
<Screwy> что бы отображался как диск
<sig_wall> потому и 50fps
<novns> он уже смонтирован
<sig_wall> 60
<novns> Screwy, где отображался?
<[Raiden]> OLMER: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps сколько пишет?
<Escsun> Screwy, mount -o loop ?)
<Screwy> в моём компьютере как привод
<lukinfore> он уже ж
<Screwy> Escsun я два дня на убунте
<[Raiden]> Screwy: sudo mount -o loop dvd.iso /mnt/iso - верная команда.
<lukinfore> в ҐдевҐлуп
<novns> Screwy, пропишите в /etc/fstab и добавьте директорию в избранное
<lukinfore> )
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: ls /mnt/iso
<lukinfore> /dev/loop
<novns> да всё у него уже смонтировалось
<OLMER> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur -fps
<OLMER> FPS - 35
<OLMER> Load 66%
<novns> ему надо диск в списке наутилуса или что-там
<novns> зачем только?
<[Raiden]> OLMER: ну может и неплохо для интела )  Читай как убрать всинк и вообще гугльни на тему ubuntu intel best perfomance  и т.д.
<[Raiden]> у меня правда 84пфс, но у меня десктоп и нвидия.
<OLMER> так вы предлагаете отказаться от АТИ совсем?
<Umren> а чо так мало то?
<novns> OLMER, да
<Screwy> novns репозитории потому что поставить не могу с диска они там по папкам разбросаны выдернул папку для своей версии создал .iso теперь попытаюсь с него установить
<OLMER> а те, у кого больше 300 - это что такое? :)
<[Raiden]> OLMER: ну, я незнаю. Совсем не стоит. Пока не поймеш ькак правильно включа\отключа и можно ли это вллбш е, юзай интел.
<[Raiden]> вообще*
<Screwy> в fstab что именно нужно прописывать ?
<OLMER> а у меня пока и выбора нет )
<novns> [Raiden], 84пфс - это что? 84% пафоса?
<OLMER> )))))
<[Raiden]> novns: очепятка. Занят я.
<novns> Screwy, монтирование образа, чтоб каждый раз после перезагрузки не вводить команду
<OLMER> так вылет с Кубом из-за vsync?
<[Raiden]> OLMER: нет. Врятли.
<novns> OLMER, кубэйз пытаетесь запустить?
<[Raiden]> всинк только убирает попугаи выше 60
<[Raiden]> novns: компиз
<OLMER> нет, вид куба в Компизе )))
<novns> а
<Screwy> novns мне этот образ нужен только сейчас, что бы с него репозитории поставить
<novns> Screwy, тогда не надо добавлять в fstab
<Screwy> как сделать что бы этот mnt/iso отображался как cd привод ?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=NQMgP7gbFs0
<OLMER> "дрожащее окно" - работает норм. Но вот как только куб - вылет, шапки окон, как всегда, пропадают, и в Компизе OpenGL отрубается
<Screwy> Ошибка сканирования CD
<Screwy> E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<novns> Screwy, пойти в /etc/apt.d или как там
<novns> найти файл, и поправить путь к сидирому
<Screwy> не ос а квест какой то
<Umren> сибирь 3
<novns> Screwy, хохма в том, что мало кто пользуется сидиромами
<novns> все ставят прямо с интернета
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Главное, чтобы хотя бы выпустили то, что обещали))) А то пока одни концепты )))
<novns> и вы ставьте
<Umren> novns: ща он те скажет что у него 1 мегабайт 7 рублей стоит :)
<Screwy> у меня в стране интернет дорогой так что не вариант с интернета обновляться
<novns> ну он же как-то исошник выкачал
<Screwy> да и не только из-за этого как квест убунту выглядит
<Umren> заказал
<Gerain69> Ребята нужна помощь в установке убунту 11.04. Пишу с телефона.
<Screwy>  http://cron.uz/?page=tarifs
<Screwy> http://globalnet.uz/services/adsl/#unlim
<novns> Screwy, а зачем вам именно убунта, и линупс в частности?
<lukinfore> квест сказал же)
<Screwy> надоело винду переустанавливать
<novns> убунта - один из самых простых дистрибьютивов
<novns> еслион для вас квест - то другие ещё сложнее будут
<Screwy> всё равно за два дня трудно из gui в терминал
<novns> а зачем вам терминал?
<novns> убунта же для домохозяек, там почти всё можно настроить визуально
<Screwy> если сидеть на линуксе так уже и заодно команды его учить
<OLMER> кста, повторюсь, раньше спрашивал. Были ли у кого проблемы с загрузочной флешкой с 11.04? Предыдущие версии грузились на ура, эта с флешки - никак не хотела
<Umren> не было
<Screwy> да и к тому же за эти два дня с чем сталкивался для этого gui нету в убунте
<Umren> ставил с флешки
<novns> OLMER, не было
<Umren> все ок
<OLMER> а вы из под чего создавали?
<Umren> Screwy: ну придется месяцок поднапрячься, потом нормально пойдет
<novns> из под винды
<Umren> OLMER: этот.. самая попсовая программа )
<novns> pendrivelinux или как там
<Umren> не помню как зовется уже
<Umren> не, другая кая то )
<OLMER> unetbootin? )
<Umren> да
<OLMER> вообщем я перепробовал штук 8 подобных программ, и через UltraISO...пришлось писать болванку, ни в какую не хотело...
<Umren> хз, у мя работало)
<novns> ни разу никаких проблем
<OLMER> может конечно дело во флешке...она какая-то...ммм, раритетная очень
<Umren> значит проблема в тебе)
<novns> вот у 11.10 были проблемы, когда я альфу пробовал
<Screwy> в apt.conf.d не нашел где прописать свой образ
<Umren> Screwy: ты это читал? http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B8
<novns> Screwy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom
<Screwy> нет
<Screwy> то что на убунту ру читал
<Screwy> то что на офф нет
<novns> Screwy, через неделю вернётесь на винду :-)
<Screwy> но там ничего про это не было
<Screwy> не не вернусь уже
<Screwy> до конца пойду
<novns> Screwy, на крайний случай, можно поставить винду в пробирке
<Screwy> вайн ?
<OLMER> ВМ
<novns> virtualbox
<Umren> novns: вредно
<Screwy> почему вредно ?
<Umren> рубить так с плеча :D
<novns> Umren, что нас не убивает - делает сильнее
<Umren> Screwy: ностальгировать начнешь
<novns> а винду приходится держать дуалбутом
<Screwy> по синими экрану 7
<Umren> Screwy: побежишь за диском дяди билла :D
<dmay> если тебе нужна винда в пробирке, то тебе не нужен линукс :/
<Umren> да) по бсодам)
<novns> dmay, не всё ещё работает под вайном, что нужно для работы
<novns> люди работают, знаете ли
<Screwy> под тот же фотошоп вб нужен
<Gerain69> Как при установке с флешки сделать минимальные графические требования
<Umren> не нужен.
<dmay> novns: ну я как бы об этом и говорю
<Umren> Screwy: ты его купил?
<Screwy> ещё один вопрос как указать значение меньше нуля в xset m 0 0
<Screwy> нет
<Screwy> глупо покупать какой либо софт
<Umren> о.
<Umren> круто
<dmay> Screwy: эт ты щас прям сказал
<Umren> dmay: ты глупец
<dmay> прям как отрезал
<OLMER> что значит "глупо покупать софт"?
<dmay> Umren: я реалист :\
<Gerain69> Может кто помочь?
<Umren> глупо писать софт.
<OLMER> я что, должен писать программы за еду? )
<Umren> получается тоже =)
<Screwy> мыш на  0 0 летает как бешенная меньше разве невозможно сделать уйдя в минус ?
<novns> Gerain69, что значит минимальные?
<dmay> Umren: смотри кто пишет, и кому ты пишешь )
<dmay> Gerain69: alternate. минимальней некуда
<Escsun> dmay, есть)
<Escsun> dmay, че ты человеку рассказываешь )
<dmay> OLMER: за какую еду? за просто так!
<Escsun> dmay, есть же минимал ))
<OLMER> кушать тоже "просто так"? :)
<Gerain69> У меня в место графического интерфейса - зеленый экран
<dmay> Escsun: ну ему какбэ тоже консоль нужна )
<novns> Gerain69, это правильно, это чтоб глаза отдыхали
<dmay> OLMER: а это уже у Screwy уточняй. он тебе счас будет про всякие донейты заливать )
<Gerain69> Но я упорно хочу установить убунту
<Umren> какая версия, какая видеокарта
<Umren> ноут/комп
<Umren> на каком этапе зеленый экран
<Gerain69> Станционар
<dmay> Gerain69: если у тебя с самого начала на железке траблы с видео, то и потом отгребешь их по самое небалуйся.
<Umren> dmay: да ну.
<novns> Gerain69, стационар, только
<Umren> dmay: щас любое барахло работает, даже интел более менее
<novns> статика, а не станция
<Gerain69> После загрузки с лого звук идет, а экран зеленый
<dmay> кстати, старенький вброс специально для любителей кричать что "линукс создали любители и значит опенсорс всех зохавает" :3 http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/open_source/81586/
<Umren> dmay: именно, что старенький
<Umren> читали, ок
<Gerain69> Вообщем я как то уже устанавливал, но это было из под винды,
<OLMER> Gerain69, это при загрузке Лив-версии?
<OLMER> грузись с разными параметрами, начни с acpi=off
<Gerain69> Комп норм, не старый
<Umren> пень3 хотя бы?
<Gerain69> У меня загрузка с unetbooting
<Escsun> Gerain69, ну он тут не причем
<Umren> unetbootin ?
<OLMER> эээ, это средство для создания загрузки
<Escsun> Gerain69, видео карта какая?
<Gerain69> Это я на загрузочн флеш с помощью этой проги сделал
<Gerain69> Не знаю :(
<Escsun> как так?
<novns> Gerain69, попробуй переключаится в консоль поль alt+f1
<Escsun> Gerain69, glxinfo тогда)
<Gerain69> Я с телефона, так что долго печатаю
<novns> Gerain69, попробуй переключаится в консоль поль ctrl+alt+f1
<novns> *по
<novns> спать пора, уже буквы путаю
<novns> *переключиться
<Gerain69> Это на каком этапе, я еще ничего не установил
<novns> на этапе зелёного экрана
<Screwy> sudo apt-cdrom -d /mnt/iso команда что делает создаёт образ из диска на mnd/iso или из /mnt/iso создаёт виртуальный привод ?
<novns> Gerain69, во второй квейк не приходилось играть?
<novns> при слове зелёный экран сразу вспомнилось
<novns> http://oldgames.ru/images/oldgames/screenshots/quake_2/quake_2_04.gif
<Gerain69> Играл, как давно это было
<Gerain69> :)
<Gerain69> Нет не помогает сочетание клавиш
<dmay> вбросик посвежее
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcH8n_oFf0c
<Umren> dmay: слоупок как обычно
<Umren> dmay: да и бабца не очень )
<dmay> Umren: мне как, специально для тебя новости самому генерять и сразу-же выдавать? )
<Umren> ченидь получше бы снять могли)
<Umren> dmay: кстати вброс тебе на 0:33 вырезанный кусок
<Gerain69> Вообщем я раньше выбирал опцию nomodeset (как то так) и все было хорошо, устанавливал нвидиа, после чего проблемы прекращались
<Umren> dmay: видимо был бсод.
<Umren> ))))
<Nor8> Umren: +1, я вообще думаю, что это фэйк, заставка на линуксе запущенная :-D
<dmay> Umren: второй комент в топах, умничка :3
<Umren> dmay: у мя комменты отключены
<[Raiden]> а 3д логин видели уже?
<dmay> Umren: в общем, для особо наблюдательных - кат был ПОСЛЕ загрузки
<Umren> dmay: нетбук на убунте грузица так же
<dmay> нннну. у меня калькулятор ещё бытрее грузится, дааа...
<Umren> ))
<Umren> у мя калкулятор от hp кстати есть, да грузица мгновенно
<Umren> и вычисляет получше чем виндовс 8 явно
<Gerain69> Ребят!
<Nor8>  Осмелюсь предположить, что вин8 будет отжирать 1 гб памяти после старта, не меньше ))))
<Umren> на том ноуте 8
<Umren> минимум 2-4
<Umren> потом бсод как на 33 секунде
<[Raiden]> сча нетбуки только самые дешевые имеют меньше 2гб рам.
<adjtimex> что вы всё об альтернативных операционках
<adjtimex> надо об убунте говорить.
<Umren> adjtimex: тут казачок один
<Nor8> засланный ))))
<Umren> слабый духом, раб некрософта
<[Raiden]> на самом деле сча даже в компах за 5т.р. для офисов 1-2гб рам. Да, наверное страшно звучит, т.к. мы помним время, когда память считали мегабайтами. Но в реальности всё давно готово и прекрасн оработает и в вин7 и даже в висте
<Umren> в висте ниче не работает, ты давно под ней сидел?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так не об этом речь, сама ось отжирает много памяти, которая могла бы и для игр пригодиться. А они тоже сейчас не мало жрут.
<Umren> через 2 месяца твой комп превратится во что то, что загружается после выключения 5 минут
<[Raiden]> вот пример дешевого компа http://www.oldi.ru/catalog/element/PN14696/
<Gerain69> подскажите как установить то?
<OLMER> на свободных дровах на АТИ компиз нормально работать будет?
<Umren> OLMER: не знаю, я проприатные ставил - на них норм работало
<Nor8> Gerain69: Что установить?
<Umren> Gerain69: acpi off пробовал?
<OLMER> можно всё же через switchheroo попробовать, но тогда можно забыть про проприетарные дрова
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скоро за 25 баксов появится, совсем маленький, туда точно вин 8 не поставишь ))))
<dmay> Nor8: я не засланный, мне не платит никто. к сожалению (
<Screwy> помогите )
<Screwy> уже всё перепробывал
<Umren> dmay: все места евангелистов заняты?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, те игры котоыре можно пустить на старом компе, много не жрут, а под новые - современный десктоп держит 24гб рам примерно )
<Umren> dmay: меня прет как они активно пишут кие то статьи на хабре а там 0 комментов )
<dmay> Umren: не все. но там отбор жесткий, быдлокодеры не нужны )
<[Raiden]> фактически мидлдесктоп это минимум 4гб рам. Меньше уже просто некуда
<Umren> dmay: технологии майкрософт сейчас никому не интересны
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мидл это 2 )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<Umren> 2 - да
<[Raiden]> 1-2 это офис и нетбук - т.е. лоу
<dmay> Umren: типа "не то, что в статьях про линукс, где набегает половина с воплями "я тоже на линуксе" и ещё половина с воплями "линукс! Ъ!""? ;)
<dmay> Umren: да ты знаток рынка, как я погляжу )
<Umren> dmay: ну видишь, активность есть, людям интересно, это не унылое гонево в топиках про мс
<Umren> типа "мой интеллисенс опять упал"... " а ты пробовал новые пилюли?"
<dmay> Umren: просто людям, которые работают (повторяю отдельно - работают) - писать коментики некогда
<Umren> dmay: да - они работают, с перерывами на бсоды, поэтому писать некогда )
<Umren> все время занимает чистка реестра
<Umren> и дефрагментация
<Umren> там цпу под 99.9% куда уж там писать то ) если ИЕ9 запустишь сразу в бсод кинет )
<dmay> Umren: ты ета... оффтопик то давно видел? или только времен 98, с перестановками раз в неделю?
<[Raiden]> вообще 2гб на многое хватает, даже если учесть что тольк оос скушает 1гб
<Umren> dmay: win7 видел ваще то.
<Umren> dmay: даже юзал
<Umren> dmay: вышла бы лет 6 назад, сказал бы что круто
<Umren> еслиб они легаси жирноту бы убрали
<dmay> Umren: и прям вот цпу на 99%, бсод каждые 15 минут? только честно, без клоунады? ;)
<Gerain69> <Gerain69> Вообщем я раньше выбирал опцию nomodeset (как то так) и все было хорошо, устанавливал нвидиа, после чего проблемы прекращались
<dmay> легаси-жирнота им как раз и обеспечивает преимущество на рынке
<Screwy> нашел такую команду и всё равно ошибка sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<Screwy> mount: /dev/sr0: неизвестное устройство
<Umren> dmay: ну бсодов я там не видел
<Screwy> подскажите как правильно сделать ?
<Umren> dmay: преимущества на рынке чего? запускать клиент банк 98 года сборки?
<[Raiden]> Screwy: что ты хочеш ьсделать-то? диск вставь и будет известное
<dmay> Umren: ну а зачем тогда бросаться древними как римляне какашками? по детски же выглядит )
<dmay> Umren: да. а что в этом плохого?
<Umren> dmay: дык, я тебе и говорю - старье, 90е
<Umren> несовременная ос
<Umren> помойка на помойке
<dmay> бухи счастливы, банк счастлив, все счастливы, линуксоиды негодуют
<Screwy> на диске репозитории для разных версий в разных папках источник приложений его не распознаёт пишет Ошибка сканирования CD
<Screwy> E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<dmay> *сисадмин тоже счастлив, ибо оно из коробки заработало, без плясок с вайном
<dmay> хотя не. клиентбанки из коробки нигде не работают :/
<[Raiden]> реально софт очень отжирел  Я даже подумать не мог о том что 50% от 4гб сожрать как нефиг делать, даже толком ничего не запустив ) В первом компе было 16мб
<Umren> dmay: счастливый сисадмини, винда и бухи с клиент банком - ты видел счастье такое ?
<Umren> по мойму ты лжешь ваще
<Screwy> создал iso образ с дистрибутивами под мою версию монтировал его , а теперь как его монтировать в качестве виртуального привода?
<dmay> Umren: какбэ да. и не в одном месте, даже.
<dmay> Umren: *видел как бэ да, и не в одном месте даже
<Umren> [Raiden]: ага, особенно под винду
<Umren> [Raiden]: у мя на рабочем компе стоит 2 гига памяти и она макс на 50% заполняется
<dmay> Umren: просто мне частенько приходится выглядывать за пределы своей конторки, а не вариться в собственном соку )
<Umren> dmay: мне жаль тебя )
<dmay> [Raiden]: еволюция, матьиё. зато эти программы пишут быстро, и они надежнее получаются
<dmay> Umren: то есть остальные доводы кончились?
<Umren> dmay: сам понимаешь, что несешь? )
<dzhulk>   Screwy mount -o loop
<Umren> с чего бы они надежнее?
<dmay> Umren: прекрасно. а что?
<dzhulk> так вроде
<Gerain69> Ладно, а что за режим такой nomodeset?
<lukinfore> вес - это надежно!
<Screwy> так и сделал
<Screwy> он примонтировался но не отображается как cdrom
<lukinfore> Screwy, apt-cdrom
<dmay> Umren: меньше кода, весь андерлаинг оттестирован более умными дядями. тупо мест меньше былокодить по настоящему
<Umren> ладно, спать пора
<Umren> dmay: тока приложения на .net с гуяуми это тоже самое о чем говорит [Raiden] в связке python+gtk
<Umren> уг которое грузится несколько секунд(!!!), уг где тормозит анимация
<dmay> Umren: мне как быдлопользователю с 2ГБ памяти за 30 баксов как-то пофег. главное что оно работает ;)
<Umren> там неважно скока памяти
<dmay> ну это ты про  совсем тяжелые случаи
<Umren> WPF, сервелат
<Screwy> lukinfore dude@nncomp:~$ apt-cdrom
<Screwy> apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.5 для i386 скомпилирован May 30 2011 05:38:38
<Screwy> Usage: apt-cdrom [options] command
<Umren> то, что мс сейчас пропагандируют
<Screwy> apt-cdrom is a tool to add CDROM's to APT's source list. The
<Screwy> CDROM mount point and device information is taken from apt.conf
<Umren> все оно тормозное
<Screwy> and /etc/fstab.
<lukinfore> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Screwy> Commands:
<Screwy>    add - Add a CDROM
<Screwy>    ident - Report the identity of a CDROM
<dmay> типа писалок ДВД, которые ещё тащат свой движок скинов и хз что
<Escsun> @op
<Screwy> Options:
<Escsun> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Screwy>   -h   This help text
<dmay> я за бан
<Screwy>   -d   CD-ROM mount point
<Screwy>   -r   Rename a recognized CD-ROM
<Umren> чувак
<Screwy>   -m   No mounting
<Screwy>   -f   Fast mode, don't check package files
<Screwy>   -a   Thorough scan mode
<Screwy>   --auto-detect Auto detect drive and mount point
<Screwy>   -c=? Read this configuration file
<Screwy>   -o=? Set an arbitrary configuration option, eg -o dir::cache=/tmp
<dmay> Screwy: ты будешь гореть в аду долго и медленно
<Umren> !op
<Screwy> See fstab(5)
<dmay> Screwy: без масла
<lukinfore> ух какой
<Umren> !paste > Screwy
<ubuntuhelp> Screwy, please see my private message
<Umren> никогда так больше не делай
<Screwy> правила конфы утром прочту, а пока как мне его смонтировать и обновиться ?
<Umren> dmay: .net был бы хорошим, если бы был бы кроссплотформенным, давно бы яву порвал
<dmay> кстати про управляемый/неуправляемый софт - у меня прям счас студия 2010 жрет меньше чем хром :/
<lukinfore> Screwy, вот то что ты сюда скопистил следовало бы в голову прочесть
<lukinfore>  -d   CD-ROM mount point например
<Umren> dmay: пустой проэкт открыл?
<Umren> ))
<dmay> Screwy: то есть "мне насрать на вас, на ваше удобство, на то что вы обо мне думаете - работайте молча, и не выкаблучивайтесь"?
<OLMER> народ, если бы вы выбирали между Дебиан и Федорой - что бы выбрали? (хотя я и так догадываюсь)
<Umren> OLMER: убунту
<Escsun> OLMER, генту или арч)
<Umren> :D
<dmay> Umren: 16 проектов в солюшене, около 15 килострок кода, не считая конфигов и sql
<Umren> OLMER: про федору ваще забудь
<dmay> в хроме - 17 вкладок
<Screwy> sudo apt-cdrom -d /mnt/iso
<Screwy> так тоже делал
<dmay> итого: 1 проект == 1 вкладка О_О
<OLMER> а за что Федору так все не любят?
<Umren> dmay: ты же сидел на ИЕ9 ?
<Screwy> и тот же результат
<Umren> OLMER: тебе для чего ос то? цели?
<dmay> Umren: что значит сидел, я и счас им пользуюсь для корпсайта )
<Umren> dmay: corpsesite? )
<dmay> а в инет ходить пока ещё не доверяю... генетическая память о ие6 будет жить ещё в наших внуках :/
<dmay> Umren: тонкая оригинальная шутка, бро :3
<Umren> я ваще тонкий, знаешь ли :D
<OLMER> насчёт целей - довольно размыто. И просто для юзания в повседневной жизни, и для учёбы...до этого пробовал Мандриву, АСП, Слакварь - мусор...не понравилось никак. Ну и на убунте одно время сидел с 3 месяца
<OLMER> ещё на 8.04
<Umren> OLMER: учебы какой?
<dmay> Umren: ты спать шел, недокормленный наш )
<[Raiden]> OLMER: все остальные дистры примерно такие же котоыре ты назвал и как убунта
<Umren> OLMER: убунта тот же дебиан, тока с репозиториями получше дело обстоит и ppa есть
<OLMER> пока не определился в какую сторону рыть в плане учёбы. Заодно потренироваться писать кроссплатформенный софт
<dmay> OLMER: учебы "просто так" не бывает. точнее бывает, но она очень неэффективна
<[Raiden]> они все примерно 1 уровня неготовности
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> OLMER: ставь Qt sdk
<dmay> а кроссплатформенный софт не нужен - он одинакого не работает на всех платформах >.<
<[Raiden]> мне опенсусе 11.4 понравилась из последнего
<Umren> dmay: в .NET ? да
<[Raiden]> следущий релиз у них в ноябре
<OLMER> dmay, а например - не просто так, это как?
<dmay> Umren: в жабе в первую очередь :3
<Umren> dmay: адепты МС говорят, что он кросслплатформенный, но это не так
<Screwy> мне помощи ждать или спать идти ?
<Umren> dmay: в моно ниче не работает :D
<dmay> OLMER: на работе под чутким присмотром опытного начальства
<dmay> Umren: что он кроссплатформеннй говорит Мигель, и тупо зашибает бабло на моне для иОСи и ведроида )
<Umren> OLMER: ставь CentOS - он попсов, и на работе пригодится
<Umren> правда для десктопа он неочень
<OLMER> попсовее убунты? )
<Umren> для сервера? да )
<dmay> OLMER: попсовее убунты только макось, да )
<OLMER> для десктопа стоит ли выносить мозг с генту?
<Umren> OLMER: ставь убунту уже и хватит задавать вопросы
<OLMER> да стоит она, стоит )
<Umren> успокойся тогда
<Umren> другой дистр те ниче не даст
<Gerain69> Странная поддержка... Вот вроде задаешь простой вопрос гуру, а толку ноль, совесть есть у вас?
<Umren> нету
<dmay> Gerain69: нам зарплату задерживают, так что тю-тю
<Umren> OLMER: ставь qt sdk, начинай читать страуструпа
<Umren> чо те еще надо )
<OLMER> )
<Umren> ну или там этого, кнута
<dmay> сишарп, канешн :3
<dmay> си это для совсем уж упертых...
<OLMER> О_о
<dmay> либо для совсем уж великих
<dmay> но таких мало
<Umren> dmay: не думаешь, что си программист потом на сишарпе будет писать лучше чем изначальное быдло на шарпе? :)
<dzhulk> ruby =)
<dzhulk> попробуй
<OLMER> а в чём проблема писать на си?
<Umren> ее нет, просто рабы некрософта не любят си
<dmay> Umren: хорошому программисту пофиг на чем писать. а на сишарпе набыдлокодить в самом начале намного сложнее.
<Umren> си роняет бсоды в их уютненькой ос
<dmay> OLMER: проблемы нет. но нервные клетки не восстанавливаются.
<Gerain69> С другой стороны хоть ум работать начинает, додумался (пальцем в небо) дописать nomodeset  в конце выбора загрузки, вот теперь устанавливаю
<Umren> Gerain69: молодец
<dmay> Gerain69: возьми с полки пирожок
<dmay> Gerain69: закончишь установку - положи обратно
<OLMER> так писал же выше - попробуй с параметрами поиграться
<Gerain69> Да, но что это такое?
<[Raiden]> Gerain69: в меню загрузки есть подписи к ф-кнопкам. На 1 из них есть эта опция вроде
<OLMER> на ф6
<[Raiden]> т.е. всё что надо было , посмотреть что в менюшке есть
<OLMER> уже готовые
<Umren> OLMER: просто надо меньше вопросов задавать, хочешь писать кроссплатформенный софт пиши на Qt вон
<Umren> и кстати c++ программистам платят больше чем c#
<Umren> так что тоже это имей ввиду
<Umren> dmay: ща стока шарпеев появилось что зп очень сильно у них упали :D
<[Raiden]> Gerain69: хотя сча уже не важно )
<OLMER> ну в универе параллельно идут, но душа изначально лежала к плюсам
<dmay> Umren: тем сишникам, которые применяют си там где надо - да. но до такого уровня учится очень и очень долго.
<Gerain69> <Gerain69> Вообщем я раньше выбирал опцию nomodeset (как то так) и все было хорошо, устанавливал нвидиа, после чего проблемы прекращались
<Umren> dmay: потолок в 1.5-2 раза выше
<dmay> Umren: и бсоды в винде каждые 15 минут, даааа
<dmay> OLMER: ну, грубо говоря - возиться в железе и на нижних уровнях - в си и долго долго долго долго долго долго учится.
<dmay> OLMER: писать в юзер-спейсе, людям для людей - сишарп. учится тоже долго, но отрыв от обычных человеков не такой сильный.
<dmay> социализация не нарушается )
<Umren> dmay: еще не забывай, про такую фишку, что из-за того что ms и .net пытаются "охватить" все - то часто комбаины быдлокодеры эникейщики нужны, которые завтра если что буду писать софт уже под wp7 и сервелат или xna...
<Umren> dmay: поэтому перспективы не очень :D
<OLMER> я хоть пока ещё и студент, но шлёпал небольшие заказы, правда (сильно не пинайте) на делфи. Сейчас основное направление взял - плюсы
<Umren> OLMER: qt sdk поставил?
<Umren> OLMER: http://qt.nokia.com/downloads/
<Umren> online installer запускай
<dmay> Umren: почему это возможность при необходимости сменить область разработки и продолжать оставаться востребованным спецом это "не очень"?
<OLMER> про qt знаю, но для начала мне надо с видеокартой доразбираться )
<Gerain69> Все, всем спасибо! :) сообразил - получилось установись
<Umren> dmay: в теории тебе кажется, что это круто? на самом деле это не так
<Umren> dmay: ты будешь размазан по 10 разным проэктам где будет быдлокодить не понимая суть платформы
<Umren> а работодатели у нас ка краз такие
<dmay> Umren: я 4 года пилю десктопные узконаправленные тулзы. меня это начинает задалбывать. я говорЮ: всё - я пошёл пилить вп7.
<dmay> Umren: ну это уже другой вопрос, тут на сях возможности "размазаться" не меньше
<Umren> dmay: а десктоп подыхает, не заметил?
<Umren> dmay: пилил бы уж asp.net
<dmay> это проблема наличия такого начальства, а не специфика платформы )
<Umren> на сях размазаться как раз меньше вероятность )
<dmay> Umren: ты опять? он если и сдохнет, то ещё очень не скоро.
<dmay> Umren: ты не веришь в неадекватное начальство? XD
<Umren> dmay: не, я про другое.
<Umren> dmay: я говорю про десктопные приложения
<Umren> а не десктоп
<Umren> все больше в вебе сейчас
<Umren> сравни 5-10 лет назад и сегодня
<OLMER> холивар детектед
<dmay> Umren: ничотынипанимаешь в тенденциях
<OLMER> Umren, может вообще жаба тогда лучше? )
<dmay> объясняю на примере
<dmay> дропбокс
<Umren> OLMER: в жабе там уже спецов на 10 лет вперед
<Umren> dmay: на питоне он :)
<dmay> всё в вебе же? хранилище файлов, всё такое. но десктопное приложение делает его по настоящему удобным.
<Umren> dmay: еще примеры? ))
<dmay> Umren: та хоть на БФ, мы не об этом
<dmay> Umren: толпа твиттер-клиентов, например
<Umren> десктопных?
<dmay> хотя, тут более нагляден мобильный рынок
<dmay> там вообще под каждый второй сайт есть приложение )
<Umren> сильно загинаешь )
<dmay> Umren: а ты не знал что бывают настольные тви-клиенты? ЧВ
<[Raiden]> http://www.azion.kz/uploads/posts/2010-07/1277972301_9.jpg
<dmay> Umren: ну, главное - донести идею )
<[Raiden]> телескопчик БТА
<Umren> dmay: ниодного удобного твиттер клиента под винду так и не нашел
<dzhulk> dmay: у твиттера  веб интерфейс удобнее всего
<dmay> Umren: метротвит. самое адекватное что видел.
<Umren> dmay: и все они либо на silverlight/flex/wpf
<Umren> dmay: тормозит
<Umren> dmay: медленная анимация
<dmay> Umren: да, на ВПФе и НЕ тормозит
<dmay> Umren: НЕ
<Umren> dmay: хотелось бы, но тормозит
<dmay> Umren: (на всякий случай) НЕ тормозит
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На убунту работает? )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> dmay: ты просто так долго сидишь на винде, что ос с мгновенным откликом для тебя это уже вдиковинку
<Umren> кажется что это "нормально"
<Umren> а меня любая задержка раздражает
<[Raiden]> не, просто  из другого чата скопировал
<dmay> Umren: нининининини, осесрач уже сегодня был. теперь про будущее индустрии!
<Umren> dmay: теперь спать
<dmay> хотя тоже вариант
<OLMER> весело с вами )
<dmay> а ты думал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: minus.com видел уже? 10 гб фри род файлохранилище.
<[Raiden]> ещё нет
<OLMER> возник вопрос
<[Raiden]> что такое род
<dmay> кстати. хочешь веселостей из жизни девелоперов - почитай про hashtables. особенно когда надо вести миллиона два записей с практически исчерпанным ключем >.<
<Nor8> [Raiden]: под*
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> туплю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А ты о чем подумал? ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я ждал ответа )
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там у них апплет есть для убунту а-ля дропбоксовый, вполне удобен
<[Raiden]> 1 вредынй тип пишет
<[Raiden]> [02:52:44] [DarkElve]Raiden, микрософт на скайдрайве 25 дает
<[Raiden]> [02:52:52] [DarkElve]а минус.ком неудобне
<[Raiden]> [02:53:11] [DarkElve]это вообще какая-то социальная заливалочка файлов, а не файлохранилище
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, ну может посмотрю.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У скайдрайва ограничения на размер файла
<[Raiden]> Nor8: 4гб или сколько?
<dmay> если-б ещё мс сделали адекватный доступ в скайдрайв, хотяб через сво лайв меш :/
<OLMER> Читая эту статью, возник вопрос http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/. Описывается как включают нужную службу на основе сборки нового ядра....но так, как оно устарело, как мне пересобрать текущее ядро под это?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не знаю, а если мало места, то вот, 50 гигов фри. Загрузи все в интернет ))))     http://www.adrive.com/
<OLMER> (способ 2)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И у минус есть просто социальная опция, а файл можно в любом случае залить.
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Размер каждого из них не может превышать 50 Мбайт.    Это про скайдрайв.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Escsun> OLMER1, это
<Escsun> OLMER1, те способы не устарелы )
<Escsun> OLMER1, способ второй по лучше ))
<[Raiden]> Для любитлей игры сталкер http://www.chernobyl-tour.com/forum/topic_81#post-566
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А у нас уже давно шапочки из толстой фольги сделаны ))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И не есть ли катастрофа ответ от Господа на безбожные эксперименты? Вот в чем вопрос! ;-)
<[Raiden]> Не уверен что бога стоит туда примешивать
<[Raiden]> Там вообще много теорий можно построить. Там была рлс дуга, очень мощный радар запуска ракет
<[Raiden]> чернобыль похерил его работу
<[Raiden]> оно могло фиксировать запуски ракет в северной аерике
<OLMER1> я понимаю, что второй лучше
<[Raiden]> т.е. могли быть заинтересованыне в его неработе )
<OLMER1> просто у меня данный модуль почему то отключен, хоть и присутствует
<[Raiden]> но это конечно не факт
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Сообщение за номером 4 прочти полностью
<OLMER1> ну вернее ругается /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory
<Escsun> OLMER1, значит что то ты не так сделал
<OLMER1> возможно это из-за установки проприетарных драйверов
<OLMER1> так как switcheroo работает только со свободными к АТИ
<OLMER1> из всего, что я начитался, я так понял, что нереально завести АТИ видеокарту, если нет настройки в БИОСе по поводу полного перехода на дискретную
<OLMER1> в итоге и Интеловскую нельзя отключить, и из-за неё нельзя полностью переключиться на АТИ и установить дрова
<Nor8> OLMER1: Ты по какому мануалу драйвер ставил?
<Nor8> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Escsun> OLMER1, все же ядро надо собрать нормально )
<OLMER1> так и ставил (по первой ссылке)
<OLMER1> Escsun: что значит - нормально, и для чего?
<Escsun> OLMER1, у тебя нету switch в ядре
<OLMER1> просто я щас много чего намудрил ещё, и первый способ оттуда юзал и ещё куча всякого хлама. Сейчас с чистого листа систему поставлю. Как мне изначально задействовать этот модуль?
<OLMER1> хотя проще уже через acpi_call отключить АТИ....но у меня была призрачная надежда, что со switcherro при переключении на АТИ - даже с открытыми дровами будет эффективней, чем с Интел, или я не прав?
<Nor8> OLMER1: Поставь по второй )))
<Nor8> OLMER1: И что у тебя эта fglrxinfo команда выводит в консоли?
<OLMER1> fglrxinfo: command not found
<Nor8> OLMER1: Вообщем, перед установкой рекомендуется поставить эти пакеты sudo apt-get install ia32-libs build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases.    Ты сделал это?
<OLMER1> перед установкой проприетарных драйверов?
<Nor8>  OLMER1: Именно
<OLMER1> да, они у меня установлены
<Nor8> OLMER1: Проверь
<OLMER1> проверил уже )
<OLMER1> да и узнал я по памяти эти пакеты
<OLMER1> и проверил на всяк случай
<Nor8> OLMER1: То есть, поставил систему, обновил, поставил эти пакеты и видео драйвер из репозитория должен встать как родной. Ты сделал так?
<OLMER1> да
<Nor8> OLMER1: Ну тогда ищи, как биос обновить или хотя бы разлочить ))))
<OLMER1> обновлял
<OLMER1> разлочить - никак
<OLMER1> изначально ставил через "Additional Driver"
<Nor8> OLMER1: Так и нужно было
<OLMER1> появлялся ATI Catalyst в меню, но при заходе в него он ругался, что нет АТИ видеокарты
<OLMER1> и 3д не работало вообще
<OLMER1> при отключении его хоть некоторые эффекты заработали
<Nor8> OLMER1: Может тебе нужно заблэклистить интел видео в конфиге нужно?
<OLMER1> хм, была такая мысль, но я не понял как её реализовать
<Nor8> OLMER1: Руками
<OLMER1> остроумно )
<OLMER1> хорошо, что напомнил, перед переустановкой ещё попробую раз
<Nor8> OLMER1: В мануале по установке nvidia написано как блэклистить драйвера, видимо, так же можно и интель добавить
<Nor8> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Nor8> OLMER1: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<[Raiden]> не, тут хардварная проблема, надо думать как переключить, потом дрова\смена xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> хотя я незнаю
<[Raiden]> в гугле вообще ничего нет?
<OLMER1> есть подобные ситуации, решались только на ноутах с биос-настройками
<OLMER1> либо тупик
<[Raiden]> ну тогда пиши на большее количество ресурсов ) может кто сталкивался.
<Nor8> OLMER1: Вроде нашел решение http://askubuntu.com/questions/19897/getting-vga-switcheroo-with-ati-mobility-radeon-5650-hd-to-work
<Nor8> Читай в комментах
<OLMER1> ок, ща пробегусь
<Nor8> OLMER1: И там есть ссылка на UBuntu Control Center и о чудо, там есть прога VGA switching ))))
<OLMER1> а в каком плане решение - проприетарные драйвера на АТИ, или как запустить switcheroo?
<Nor8> http://www.ctic.com.br/software/ucc
<Nor8> OLMER1: Ты английский разумеешь?
<OLMER1> lf )
<OLMER1> да )
<OLMER1> ещё не всё прочитал
<Nor8> OLMER1: Что в первом топике написано, понимаешь?
<OLMER1> да, но в комментах думал ещё что-нить найти
<Nor8> OLMER1: И найдешь, если читать будешь )))
<OLMER1> я же говорю - если юзать switcheroo просто - видяху заюзать можно, только НЕ с проприетарными, но надеюсь по вашим словам найти там волшебную таблетку )
<Nor8> OLMER1: Ты уверен, что по английски читаешь?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-10
<OLMER1> Besides that I couldn't get my 5650M to work with the ATI proprietary driver either.  You can put the graphics to "discrete" in the BIOS, then it may work, without switchable graphics though
<OLMER1> First of all: This does not work with the closed source fglrx driver.
<Nor8> OLMER1: Found the problem. As mentioned in   other sites, vga_switcheroo will   magically disappear if you have the   proprietary Radeon driver installed.   This driver is called fglrx. So if   Synaptic shows that you have fglrx on   your machine, uninstall it and reboot   - et voila, vga_switcheroo returns.  Вот это прочитал?
<OLMER1> да
<Nor8> OLMER1: Сделал так?
<OLMER1> а так же прочитал ниже к нему ответ:
<OLMER1> After I remove the fglrx I`m unable to login on normal mode, I could only login using safe-mode.
<OLMER1> но щас попробую, мне терять нечего
<OLMER1> и
<Nor8> OLMER1: Ты его найди для начала. )) У тебя его ж не было вроде ))
<OLMER1> в Синаптике есть
<Nor8>  Найди, поставь, если не сработает, удали ))))
<OLMER1> но при вызове с консоли - нет
<Nor8> OLMER1: Посмотри зависимости, может что то не доставил он
<Nor8> OLMER1:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/60121/support-on-hp-pavillion-g4-1004tx-with-intel-amd-hybrid-graphics  Еще один мануал тебе на ночь  )))
<card3> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> card3! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вопрос к концепту, ссылку на видео которого ты скинул. Как открыть багажник при открытых дверях? ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<card3> есть кто?
<[Raiden]> я думаю они это пофиксят отсутсвием багажника
<[Raiden]> card3: да
<card3> о)
<card3> это ж хорошо)
<card3> теперь тут буду частым гостем)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сделают как ящик в столе выдвижной и ручка навесная )))0
<[Raiden]> наверное останется концептом.
<card3> подскажите
<card3> где в apache менять IP сайта (c 127.0.0.1 перебить на внешний IP)
<card3> у меня сервер за роутером (DIR-300). на нём стоит правило: обращение к ip x.x.x.x:80 перенаправлять на 192.168.0.101 (локальный IP сервера)
<card3> 192.168.0.101:80
<card3> И нужно ли меня IP в MySQL?
<OLMER1> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Features#Switchable_Graphic_Chips_Warning
<OLMER1> Здесь всё чётко сказано одним абзацем
<card3> OLMER1, ты мне?
<OLMER1> нет )
<[Raiden]> юзай интел до луших времени или не линукс
<OLMER1> печаль
<card3> [Raiden], так что скажешь по поводу моего вопроса?
<OLMER1> ладно, всем пока. Удачи!
<[Raiden]> card3: я незнаю.
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> OLMER1: стой
 * card3 интересуется, есть ли кто с Воронежа?
<OLMER1> м?
<[Raiden]> погугли ещё про открытый радеоновский драйвер, как-нить днем. Может там научат
<[Raiden]> пока :)
<OLMER1> чему именно? :)
<OLMER1> впринципе можно ещё попотеть, и завести через свич АТИ с открытым, ну как вариант )
<card3> и тишина блин(
<Nor8> OLMER1: Поменяй лучше ноут на ноут с одной видео картой, желательно нвидиа )))
<OLMER1> поменять не могу, он у меня уже год
<Nor8> OLMER1: Тогда продай и купи новый )))
<OLMER1> нафиг, он меня всем устраивал
<card3> вылетел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот концепт, весьма вероятно, что пойдет в серию http://motor.ru/photo/2011/09/09/superkia/    ))))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И двери там нормальные ))))
<[Raiden]> не страшная. Даже скорее симпотичная. Двери в разную сторону немного странно смотрится
<OLMER1> всё, всем спокойной ночи, пора и вздремнуть...
<[Raiden]> бб
<card3> есть кто?
<card3> ау
<card3> ау
<card3> ау
<Umren> yo
<krx[web]> Добрый день
<krx[web]> Хочу задать вопрос о запуске удаленно графического приложения.
<krx[web]> нужно что бы морда графического приложения осталась на удаленной машине и при закрытии сессии ssh оставалась работать.
<krx[web]> как это можно сделать?
<krx[web]> через скреен она все равно запускается мордой на компьютер, с которогопроникаю на удаленную машину.
<krx[web]> если кто-то подскажет, буду рад. А то даже не знаю как запрос гуглу составить. На мои вопросы он выдает все время "как удаленно запустить граф.приложение с мордой на машине удаленного проникновения.
<krx[web]> "
<Umren> скажи проше, хочу rdp подобный сервис на убунте
<krx[web]> нет. не хочу рдп-подобный сервис на убунте.
<krx[web]> я могу запустить графику,через сисиаш, и работать с ней удаленно.
<krx[web]> но мне не нужно работать с ней, мне нужно что бы по отключении сеанса связи она осталась бы работать. А сейчас получается, что она отключается тоже.
<krx[web]> а значит ее нужно как -то запустить что бы она не выдавала графический интерфейс в среду подключения. На другой дисплей что ли..
<krx[web]> иными словами, я хочу запустить графическое приложение как сервис.
<Umren> ну, на рдп если ты не вылогиниваешь юзера, то программа остается
<krx[web]> а на VNC ?
<Umren> вцелом подход неправельный
<Umren> на vnc - без понятия
<krx[web]> можно через сисиаш канал запустить локальный удаленной машине VNC и запустить нужную программу и отключится.
<Umren> запускать графическое приложение как сервис в линуксе - это fail
<Umren> что за приложение такое?
<krx[web]> скайп в режиме бота
<krx[web]> просто висит в канале и пишет историю. И каждому пришедшему ее выдает.
<Umren> в каком канале?
<krx[web]> не нужно ждать пока кто-нибудь подключится кто был в момент разговора, сразу видно о чем говорили.
<krx[web]> в канала === в скайп-конференции
<krx[web]> в каналЕ === в скайп-конференции
<Umren> а, ну вот видишь какие минусы использования проприатного софта
<Umren> от майкрософта
<krx[web]> скайп разве от М$ ?
<Umren> ага
<Umren> ну да, те кроме дурацкого скайпа ниче не поможет, мучай vnc значит )
<krx[web]> да не важно каое приложение.. ведь так любое должно быть можно запустить.
<Umren> учитывая что у них только 1 клиент и все закрыто нафиг, то ниче сохранять/парсить без клиента нельзя
<Umren> в линуксе такой нужды нет, если нужен сервис - делается сервис
<Umren> а не костыль
<krx[web]> Ладно. Благодарю за направление поиска
<krx[web]> увы да. отдельно бота сделать не выходит. Клиент изначально закрытый.
<Umren> скорей всего такая функция должна быть в любом случае, ты просто неправильно ищешь
<Umren> вот, http://tinyurl.com/3oanx87 может наведет на мысли
<krx[web]> хорошая форма для показа людям как нужно искать (поиск в гугле)
<krx[web]> :)
<krx[web]> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=text+запроса
<Umren> мде, как нидь спрятать версию openssh сервер без ковыряния исходников можно?
<card3> доброе утро
<card3> есть кто живой?)
<camozzi> шкерятся все
<SAPetrovich> всем привет
<SAPetrovich> есть кто пробовал настраивать mpcs на ubunte
<SAPetrovich> mpcs - шаринг
<Amblnb> krx[web]: Таких сервисов полно...
<Screwy> здрасте
<Screwy> xset m 0 0 как можно меньше нуля указать ? уйти в минус -5 к примеру ?
<Screwy> это вообще возможно? В терминале указывать для какого нибудь значение минус?
<Umren> Screwy: в система-параметры-мышь пробовал заходить?
<Screwy> да всё по минимуму поставил
<Umren> Screwy: а че не генту сразу ставил?
<Umren> еще лучше LFS
<Screwy> что было то и поставил
<Umren> а что было?
<Umren> ubuntu-minimal-cd
<Screwy> убунту 10.04 dvd
<Umren> <Umren> Screwy: в система-параметры-мышь пробовал заходить?
<Screwy> да , ускорение и чувствительность по минимуму
<Screwy> нашел команду xset m 0 0 как в ней указать значение минус?
<Umren> Screwy: это пробовал? http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Screwy> нет, спасибо в сторону конфига пытался копать
<invizzz> пацаны обновил ubuntu 11.04 перестал работать wi fi broadcom,кто знает как решить проблему?
<Screwy> как раз секунду назад нагуглил https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<Umren> jQuery это кой то Lisp xD стока скобок я давно не видел)
<Umren> Screwy: гугль хорошая штука, да?
<Screwy> ask.com лучше
<Umren> Screwy: askubuntu лучше )
<Screwy> )
<Screwy> xinput --set-prop "Razer DeathAdder" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 5
<Screwy> круто сработало )
<Screwy> что бы от конца монитора к другому концу курсором пройтись уйдет секунд 30 ) сейчас настраивать буду
<Umren> ну на след напал зато
<Screwy> осталось решить только как репозитории поставить и всё идеально будет
<Screwy> из-за чего возникает эта ошибка Ошибка сканирования CD
<Screwy> E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<Screwy> на форуме посмотрел у всех у кого была подобная проблема не решили её
<Umren> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<Umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai-falkorr> Umren: и че тебе надо?
<Umren> забань его уже
<Umren> флуд никовый
<skai-falkorr> кого?
<Umren> sharikoff:  :D
<skai-falkorr> неполучится.
<Umren> ну кикни хотяб
<skai-falkorr> тож не получится.знц переподключится.авария на сервере и к нему извне доступа нет.а от него есть.что самое обидное
<Umren> вывод? баунсеры не нужны
<skai-falkorr> Umren: вообще то они удобны
<Umren> не вижу удобства засера канала )
<Umren> на самом деле это дикий пережиток уже
<skai-falkorr> дикий пережиток - появлсятся и не знать что происходило тут до тебя
<DarthGrey_Note> )
<skai-falkorr> а засирка канала - эт ты нашим провайлерам отправь требование, чтобы интернет работал по человечески
<Umren> skai-falkorr: а зачем это знать? если тебя искали напишут на почту/скайп/асю/гтолк/джаббер/позвонят/you name it
<skai-falkorr> а зачем мне в почте, скайпе, асе, гтолке, жабере, телефоне левые контакты, которые интересны постольку поскольку?
<Umren> не.. ну ты реально все логи читаешь когда тебя не было?
<skai-falkorr> основную массу.срач, нарушения или чтото интересное можно вычленить по нескольким словам
<skai-falkorr> тем более, что логи обычно не превышают 50-100 строк
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: да
<inkvizitor68sl> читаем
<SA4ok> какой grub использует linux mint katya?
<SA4ok> было принято решение на него перейти с бубна10.10,  т.к. он на 11.04, но в нем гном второй, а не третий.
<SA4ok> если в нем еще и граб первый, то вообще круть
<SA4ok> тиихо как...
<Umren> nice
<sig_wall> !votekick sharikoff :)
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<sig_wall> убунтоеды
<shenmue> всем ня
<shenmue> !jabber
<ubuntuhelp> Jabber — система обмена сообщениями на основе открытого протокола XMPP. Клиенты под Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). Cм.: http://www.jabber.org, http://jabberworld.info
<only_you> :)
<shenmue> жабу кто нипуть ставил у себя?
<sig_wall> да
<shenmue> вкратце там легко и просто? или муть страшная?
<only_you> ті про серв?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> что б себе на домашнем запустить и в сеть выходить
<only_you> а зачем у себя держать?)
<shenmue> потому что я уже 5 серв меняю. чота они не долговечные какие то
<shenmue> настраиваешь сбор почты, транспорты, рсс... а тут фигу тебе. серв не пашет
<Kinder-Pingvi> у меня самый банальнейший вопрос пожалуй. НЕ могу создать загрузочную флешку с убунтой (хотя бы чтобы просто установит ьс флешки)
<Kinder-Pingvi> пробовал и средствами, предложенными на лфф сайте (USB installer) - в этом случае просто черный экран
<Kinder-Pingvi> пробовал черзе UltraISO, практически аналогично)
<Kinder-Pingvi> с диска все в порядке
<sig_wall> Kinder-Pingvi: unetbootin
<Screwy> как смонтировать диск только для чтения ? -r  ?
<Kinder-Pingvi> sig_wall: мне бы средство, которое бы из-под винды создало загрузочную флешку с убунтой
<sig_wall> Kinder-Pingvi: unetbootin
<Screwy> на диске с дистрибутивом же есть create usb
<Kinder-Pingvi> а.. оно и под винду есть.. спасибо, счас попробую!:)
<Kinder-Pingvi> Screwy: не работает
<Screwy> тут сейчас есть модераторы форума ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Screwy: какие?
<Screwy> установка и обновление
<inkvizitor68sl> Screwy: если ты про общеубунтовских - т онет
<inkvizitor68sl> только раздела про IRC
<Screwy> просто второй день на убунте и сталкивался с такими проблемами каторых к которым нету решения на форуме
<Screwy> может создать единую тему редких проблем и решений ?
<only_you> Kinder-Pingvi: от рута запускать
<sig_wall> имхо, чтение документации и гугл чаще всего помогает решить все возникающие проблемы :)
<Screwy> ну форум и преднозначен ведь для того что бы облегчать поиск в решении проблем
<sig_wall> ну создай тему :)
<Screwy> оказывается рано ) , думал решил проблему , а нет не до конца )
<Screwy> дальше копать буду
<Screwy> так 3 часа с этой фигней провозился где была проблема теперь новая появилась W: Не удалось получить cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20110719.3)]/pool/main/e/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-utils_83-0ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<Screwy>   Файл не найден
<Screwy> хотя он там есть
<Screwy> так
<Screwy> такая страность
<Screwy> в fstab прописал /dev/sr0       /cdrom           iso9660 ro              0       0
<Screwy> но он монтируеться почему то только когда в синаптик захожу
<Screwy> добавить параметр auto ?
<Screwy> /dev/sr0 /cdrom iso9660 ro,auto 0 0 сделал , вставляю диск в лоток и его всё равно не видно
<Screwy> ???
<sig_wall> mount /cdrom
<sig_wall> sudo mount /cdrom
<Screwy> нет я не про то
<Screwy> нужно что бы автоматом монтировался
<Screwy> почему то параметр auto не помогает
<sig_wall> конечно не поможет
<Screwy> хм , указал ему монтироваться в /cdrom а он в /media/apt
<Screwy> а что поможет 7
<sig_wall> автомонтирование сдрома задача udev, либо udisks, либо ДЕ.
<sig_wall> а не fstab :)
<Screwy> что за де ?
<sig_wall> гном/кде
<Screwy> а монтирует он почему его в другую деректорию ?
<sig_wall> потому что apt монтирует несмотря на fstab
<sig_wall> mount /dev/cdrom /media/apt/...
<Screwy> не вариант каждый раз его в ручную монтировать
<Screwy> разве mtab не за это отвечает ?
<sig_wall> mtab это просто список смонтированных фс
<sig_wall> fstab - список монтирующихся _при загрузке_
<sig_wall> ну и по mount /mountpoint
<ex-demon> народ а как линуксу вабше нужен антик или без нево прекрасно можно обайтись
<ex-demon> стока народу сидит и все спят
<Screwy> кто там говорил что не в fstab прописывается автомонтировка сидирома ?
<Kuzy> t
<DarthGrey_Note> ex-demon, сначала по-русски писать научись, потом жди ответа.
 * DarthGrey_Note is away: I'm busy
<double_facepalm> äåíü äîáðûé
<ubuntuhelp> double_facepalm! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shadow-blr> den dobriy
<shadow-blr> narod, mozhet kto podskazhet kak vosstanovit' tablicy razdelov??
<[Raiden]> shadow-blr: try testdisk
<sig_wall> testdisk ага
<MDiv> sudo
<MDiv> меня кто нибудь видит?
<MDiv> ololo
<MDiv> есть кто живой?
<google1> кто может помочь с wowом на убунте?
<novns> google1, google может помочь, наверняка
<google1> ну это тупой тролинг.  гугл пытался но не смог точнее у меня наибольшие нюансы по гайдам
<inkvizitor68sl> хм?
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * [koshka] О 
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> Офф, мяу:)
<CyberDream> Доброго времени суток. У меня вопрос. Кто либо сталкивался с установкой Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS на рэйд LSI MegaRaid SAS9240-8i?
<[Raiden]> http://img12.nnm.ru/b/c/d/3/e/666b02e14b4437bdc37ff7b431d_prev.jpg
<CyberDream> во время установки не видит массива
<[Raiden]> Guest23904: ник [Dmitry] не твой случайно?
<andrey_> [Raiden] ~ где купить
<[Raiden]> andrey_: )
<sam_2011> всем доброго времени суток.
<sam_2011> не подскажите, как установить пакет с помощью apt-get?
<novns> apt-get install имя пакета
<sam_2011> Это понятно, у меня пакет уже скачан.
<novns> или имеется в виду выкачанный?
<novns> а
<sam_2011> выкачанный
<novns> dpkg -i пакет
<novns> от рута, разумеется
<novns> там могут возникнуть проблемы с зависимлстями
<[Raiden]> апт вообще не ставит локально. есть только из /var/cache/apt
<[Raiden]> если*
<novns> самый простой вариант - открыть в наутилусе, инсталлятор запустится
<novns> или какой там файловый менеджер
<sam_2011> спасибо, все получилось.
<markmx> приветствую, в унити запускаю програмульку, она появляется слева в панельке, делаю Keep in launcher убиваю прогу, пробую стартануть из лаунчера, огн помигивает и все...
<markmx> програмулина простой бинарник лежит на рабочем столе
<markmx> сделал в /usr/local/bin линку, все прекрасно стартиться по альт+ф2 опять же пробую зафиксить... толку стока же
<markmx> ау
<Screwy> подскажите что это значит ? Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libsdl1.2debian (= 1.2.14-6.4)
<[Raiden]> libsdl1.2debian  версии (= 1.2.14-6.4) у тебя нету.
<Screwy> ??
<[Raiden]> не установлен такой пакет и в текущей папке нету - если дпкг , и нету в текущих репах - если апт
<Screwy> я его и пытаюсь установить запустил .deb он мне это выдал
<[Raiden]> скачай libsdl1.2debian  libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio , положи в ту же папку и ставь как dpkg -i *.deb
<markmx> райден а мне подскажешь? =)
<[Raiden]> либо sudo apt-get update  ; sudo apt-get isntall libsdl1.2debian  libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<[Raiden]> * install
<Screwy> в чём отличия pulseaudio  от debian-all
<Screwy> можно только один из них поставить
<[Raiden]> markmx: Нет, я не сталкивался с юнити
<[Raiden]> debian-all поставит больше пакетов. Но обычно нужен только 1 , либо libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio , либо libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<[Raiden]> эти пакеты в свю очередь могут требовать другие пакеты
<[Raiden]> если у тебя они не поставлены
<Screwy> теперь у меня требует 1.0.0 configure: error: *** SDL version >= 1.0.0 not found.
<Screwy> поставленны
<[Raiden]> требует кто?
<[Raiden]> ты что-то собираешь?
<[Raiden]> обьясни что делаешь 1 предоложением, без ребусов )
<[Raiden]> т.к. я могу очнь по разному овтечать, не понимая что происходит
<[Raiden]> конфигуре хочет libsdl1.2-dev , но потом может требовать ещё всякое разное. И возможно это будет пустой тратой времени
<[Raiden]> называйте короче сразу суть
<[Raiden]> я собираю ЭТО , мне выводится на экран ЭТО.
<[Raiden]> А не отрывками
<novns> интересно, что можно делать с воющей собакой или её хозяевами?
<novns> в рамках закона
<andrey_> измерить уровень шума))
<novns> не, не настолько шумно, но всё равно достаёт
<novns> ночь же
<andrey_> усыпить собаку в тайне от хозяев
<markmx> какая ночь... 8 часов вечера
<markmx> что по юнити? никто не сталкивался чтоли с моей траблой?
<markmx> собрал бинарник в креаторе, стартую, все красиво пашет, появляется на панельке, кипается там, но не стартует
<novns> markmx, юнити - одна большая проблема
<andrey_> с юнити лучше вообще не сталкиваться)
<markmx> вот уж фих.. .мне нравиться но гдето я залажал
<novns> на панели полный путь прописать
<[Raiden]> markmx: ту тпохоже не много постоянных вищях с юнити
<[Raiden]> висящих
<markmx> так полный путь.. .по полному пути прекрасно зхапускается
<novns> markmx, или положить бинарник в ~/bin
<markmx> хотя...
<markmx> симлинку туда делал
<[Raiden]> советую поставить лхде, хфце  или кде. И наблюдать за развитием юнити и гном-шелла оттуда. Хотя можно и гном-шелл попробоват ьвпосле 3.2 версии гнома , т.е. после 28 сентября
<[Raiden]> меня можно не слушать )
<markmx> я жил недельку в xfce
<markmx> из-за полуминутных торможений при открытии контекстного меню было принято решение - не выпендриваться и юзать то что идет по дефолту =)
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум. И кстати, попробуй ещё раз кликнут на значек на панели п посмотри потом ~/.xsession-errors - может туда что-нить добавиться
<GerarD1> Привет красноглазым! :)
<sig_wall> ты канал перепутал
<GerarD1> Все молчат!
<GerarD1> Какие не привеливые))
<sig_wall> тебе на #hlfs-ru
<GerarD1> Мне?
<markmx> так... чота пишется в сессии...
<GerarD1> А я думаю что я попал туда, куда и целился))
<sig_wall> да
<GerarD1> Я обычно не промахиваюсь)
<Guest23904> 1
<GerarD1> И канал убунту это не исключение
<GerarD1> :)
<Guest23904> как убунту в безопасном режиме запустить
<Guest23904> поломалась
<GerarD1> Где Шариков?
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/9nps88eg вот такая лабзень в логе
<sig_wall> Guest23904: при загрузке нажать ESC и в меню Граба выбрать recovery mode
<sig_wall> GerarD1: у него выходной
<GerarD1> Плохо
<GerarD1> А артус ему помогает?
<GerarD1> :)
<sig_wall> markmx: юнити такое юнити
<[Raiden]> markmx: напиши на форум, что хочешь запустить и как и кусок этого лога. Я незнаю.
<sig_wall> оно ж неюзабельное
<[Raiden]> есть люди которым нравится
<GerarD1> sig_wall что правда, то правда
<GerarD1> юзайте опенбокс
<GerarD1> оч хорошо ставитьс убунту минимал
<Guest23904> надал ESC
<Guest23904> нажал
<Guest23904> бегут буковки
<sig_wall> эх
<Guest23904> и надписи - [ok]
<GerarD1> жди
<GerarD1> ))
<GerarD1> ща взорвётся)
<sig_wall> Guest23904: значит не успел :)
<sig_wall> должна была менюшка граба вылезти
<Guest23904> загрузилось, все как и было
<Guest23904> попробую снова
<sig_wall> GerarD1: ты в баню хочешь чтоли?
<GerarD1> да я только с душа)
<Guest23904> нет
<Guest23904> снова бегут буковки
<GerarD1> !grub > Guest23904
<ubuntuhelp> Guest23904, please see my private message
<sig_wall> Guest23904: т.е. GRUB не появляется?
<[Raiden]> а точно надо держать эск?
<[Raiden]> у меня просто много ос, я всегда меню вижу
<sig_wall> если у него hidden_timeout включен то да
<[Raiden]> а не альт?
<sig_wall> и не держать, а успеть нажать %)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: шифт
<markmx> =) у тебя как минимум 104 поптки узнать какую кнопу надо жать =)
<markmx> есть где разгуляться
<[Raiden]> Guest23904: Пишут что шифт
<sig_wall> значит у меня в генте какой-то другой граб :/
<[Raiden]> а в сусе он ваще не такой как в генте или убунте. Весь такой графический
<[Raiden]> и с меню по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> эскейп получается у груб1 , либо ты путаешь совсем
<Guest23904> нет не появился груб
<[Raiden]> да, точно, в груб 1 идет отсчет и можно нажать эск
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: у меня груб2, жму ESC на хидден_таймауте - срабатывает
<Guest23904> у меня на рабочем столе только новая папка
<Guest23904> что можно предпринять через нее
<[Raiden]> Guest23904: не можешь найти меню - используй лайвсд
<[Raiden]> для решения проблемы или для отключения скрытого меню
<[Raiden]> только без меня
<[Raiden]> Guest23904: нажми ctrl+alt+f1
<Guest23904> нажал
<[Raiden]> там можно много всего предпринять
<[Raiden]> )
<Guest23904> login просит
<sig_wall> Guest23904: а зачем тебе "безопасный режим"?
<Guest23904> я поломал убунту
<[Raiden]> И кстати. Почему бы не забыт ьвсё что ты тут писал и начать с: Что именно поломалось
<Guest23904> ничего нету только пустой экран с фоткой
<Guest23904> ну новую папку создал на столе
<Guest23904> куб попытался запустить и так стало
<Guest23904> ладно, переустановлю все заново
<[Raiden]> Guest23904: стой
 * Guest23904 стоит
<sig_wall> эх, почему если человек хочет X, и он думает что для этого надо Y, он долго выясняет, как сделать Y, хотя на самом деле для X надо было сделать Z ? :)
<[Raiden]> там где просит логин - залогинись, потом пиши env DISPLAY=:1 ccsm , потом переключайся на иксы и снимай галку с куба
<[Raiden]> и потом сделай релогин
<[Raiden]> env DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<[Raiden]> или лучше
<[Raiden]> env DISPLAY=:0 gnome-teminal
<[Raiden]> а всё остальное уже в гуи.
<Guest23904> не логинится
<[Raiden]> мда
<[Raiden]> иди переставляй.
<Guest23904> какой у меня логин
<Guest23904> незнаю
<Guest23904> ввожу вроед но говорит нет то
<[Raiden]> это мы не лечим
<Guest23904> аа, залогинился
<Guest23904> первую заглавную логина вводил
<[Raiden]> переключиться в гуи alt+f7 или 8
<Guest23904> ввел  env DISPLAY=:1 ccsm
<Guest23904> как переключится на иксы
<Guest23904> ctrl+alt + F7 нажимаю и снова тот пустой экран
<[Raiden]> crl+alt+ стрелка вправо раз 7 или alt+f7 или 8
<[Raiden]> ctrl не надо
<Guest23904> вправо, появилось tty2
<[Raiden]> куб когда снимеш галку, проверь что модуль юнити включен
<Guest23904> это верно?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> дальше тыркай
<Guest23904> до ккого?
<[Raiden]> [20:16:54] [[Raiden]]crl+alt+ стрелка вправо раз 7 или alt+f7 или 8
<Guest23904> ну 7 , снова пустой экран
<Guest23904> дад понял
<Guest23904> но пусто
<[Raiden]> дальше тогда
<Guest23904> дальше не идет
<Guest23904> 7 и все, пустой экран и все
<[Raiden]> я тогда незнаю.  Если иксы запущены - они на 1 из терминалов
<[Raiden]> по любому
<[Raiden]> если только они висят и черынй жкран показывают
<[Raiden]> или скринсейвер
<[Raiden]> либо мы друг друга не понимаем
<Guest23904> ввсел дисплей - 0, много буковок
<Guest23904> очень много
<Guest23904> оо
<Guest23904> появились настройки
<Guest23904> как там по дефолту все поставить?
<Guest23904> куб отключен
<Guest23904> как перелогиниться?
<[Raiden]> без понятия, походи по закладкам, там где-то было про профили и сброс настроек
<[Raiden]> могу дать другой вариант. Перейди на 2 консоль, первая типа сча занята. и введи там sudo adduser name , ответь на вопросы и потом ребутнись и используй его , пока не разберешся )
<[Raiden]> Всё,  устал печатать )
<Guest23904> сделал, разобрался
<Guest23904> спасибо
<[Raiden]> ну если так то хорошо
<Guest23904> как теперь зайти под другим юзером?
<[Raiden]> у тебя там автологин чтоли?
<Guest23904> не знаю
<[Raiden]> ребутнись, пригланешение должно быть на ввод имени и пароля. Если нету, то ты при установке включил автологин. И что бы отключить надо пускануть настройку гдм
<[Raiden]> но я название не помню что бы с консоли пустить - у меня kdm
<Guest23904> да автологин
<Guest23904> попробую с найтройками
<Guest23904> а что это за коно , где настройки эффектов и другие
<[Raiden]> ну если гномеры подскажут, можешь запустить так же как мы ццсм пускали
<[Raiden]> ccsm
<[Raiden]> всё меня нету
<Guest23904> вспомнил, когда куба включил поотключал какие то модули, он еще предупреждал
<Guest23904> ок, спасибо
<markmx> в общем я так и не разобрался
<markmx> придется через alt+f2
<only_you> то как там сделать что-бі флеш не тормозил? :-D
<only_you> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<only_you> спс, скай)
<[Raiden]> можешь за одно почитать про сборку ядра и ck патчик
<[Raiden]> Хотя вроде бы и не про флэш )
<[Raiden]> и ещё наверное ест ьсмысл флэш взять последнюю бету
<only_you> перевожу виндузятников понимножку
<only_you> большинство все утраивает
<only_you> кроме тормозов флеша
<[Raiden]> only_you: А зачем переводишь? Они реально этого хотят?
<[koshka]> ^..^
<only_you> ну да
<[Raiden]> вин8 явно будет конфеткой, а ты их на убунту перетянул
<only_you> я не навязіваю
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> ага...кафеткой.. :-D
<[Raiden]> ^)
<[koshka]> Где снова Артус?
<[Raiden]> ಠ_ಠ
<novns> only_you, это пока кто-то не попросит запустить ему гегльерз
<novns> *гугльерз
<novns> если вкратце - не выйдет
<only_you> там девачки
<only_you> кроме музіки, фильмов и вкантактика больше ничего не нужно
<shadow-blr> narod, esli vosstanavlivat venik cherez testdisk, to kak obzivaetsa tam ext4
<shadow-blr> ili ego tam net
<shadow-blr> testdisk v6.12
<dmay> only_you: это что у вас там за заповедник? )
<TBAPb> кто-нибудь уже стивал кде на венду?
<[Raiden]> я ставил 1 из первых версий
<TBAPb> и как?
<TBAPb> виндовые проги работаеют?
<[Raiden]> в диалогах помню косяки какие-то были из-за букв дисков
<[Raiden]> и плазмы тогда небыло ещё , только отдельыне программы
<TBAPb> ладно, пойду попробую
<Van_93> привет
<Van_93> ребят, кто поможет в разметке диска на убунте?
<Van_93> есть кто живой?)
<Van_93> убунту надо ставить имеено в корень? или можно в /home?
<[Raiden]> это не выберается. где указываешь корень, туда и ставится
<Nor8> Van_93: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку! Попробовал плугин для ФФ?
<[Raiden]> !setup
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='setup'
<[Raiden]> !install
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<Van_93> вот например зашел в "Компютер", дальше "Файловая система", там куча ненужных папок, скрыть не могу, пробовал через cd / потом sudo mv и переименововал на скрытые
<Van_93> они сильно мешают, куча системных файлов
<[Raiden]> Nor8: nshrfk? yj dhjlt jnhbcdjrf rfhnbyjr b ntrcnf rfr ,skf ? nfr b jcnfkfcm
<[Raiden]> пробовал, но не понял что меняет в отрисовке
<[Raiden]> вроде ничего
<Nor8> Van_93: Так удали их все и сделай рестарт ))))
<Van_93> смешно
<Van_93> первый раз убунту ставлю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А сглаживание шрифтов у тя включено вообще? ))))
<Van_93> обясните что да так пожалуйста)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да
<Van_93> можно както скрыть ети системные файлы, или что бы они находились в одной директории?
<[Raiden]> хотя может потому и не вижу разницы
<[Raiden]> Van_93: какие например, назови пару
<Whitesquall> на #vim не пускают с erc, вот и где справедливость? )
<Van_93> bin boot cdrom dev etc home lib opt proc root sbn
<incorrecto> Van_93: А зачем скрывать? Для чего?
<Sergey_IT> Van_93, а про линукс что-нибудь почитать - слабо?
<[Raiden]> Van_93: нет, их нельзя скрыть
<Van_93> както некрасиво вообще. куча хаотично разбросоных папок)
<incorrecto> Van_93: Ты форум-то почитай. Ты же бредятину несёш.
<Pavia> Человек дело говорит.
<Van_93> ну дык первый раз линукс ставлю
<Nor8>  ) ахахаха
<Pavia> Но увы их скыть нельзя
<Sergey_IT> Van_93, хаос в голове, а не в файловой системе
<Van_93> спасибо понял)
<Pavia> Мне как пользователю интереснее иметь наикротчайшей путь к моим папкам. А не к папкам в системе.
<Van_93> вы меня просто за нубка не держите, просто люблю когда все стоит на своих местах, все по папочкам)))
<Sergey_IT> Pavia, и в чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> Van_93: обычно во всяких де ест ькнопка с которой сразу переходишь в домашнюю папку. Т.е. не обязательно видеть все эти ненужные папки. Даже их никто не видит большую часть времени
<incorrecto> Van_93: В /home и наводи порядок
<Sergey_IT> точнее ~
<Van_93> пасибо
<novns> Van_93, эти директории (папка - чежое слово) нифига не беспорядочно разбросаны, а красиво и элегантно организрованы
<novns> *чужое
<[Raiden]> впринципе верно. Нафиг это всё надо. Достаточно рабочий стол и мои документы видеть
<[Raiden]> :)
<Van_93> :)
<Van_93> понял)
<incorrecto> Раз 50 переставит убунту-научится
<Van_93> а можно както сделать бекап-файл системы, если что не так, то отбекапится, уже третий раз ставлю убунту, а это долго)
<incorrecto> убунту-твикером,но тебе пока ещё рано его пользовать.
<[Raiden]> меня днем утомили, расскажите ему про дд и тар )
<Nor8>  Вообщем, немного работы и брюки превращаются, превращаются брюки ....в элегантные шорты :-D
<[Raiden]> !dd
<ubuntuhelp> dd (от англ. disk dump - дамп диска)— программа Unix, предназначенная для копирования и конвертации файлов. Скопировать файл foo в файл bar: dd if=foo of=bar
<Sergey_IT> по началу переставить проще, чем восстановить из бекапа
<[Raiden]> конвертации - какой-то шутник написал
<JollyR0ger> как net framework на wine поставить, не нашел гуглом адекватных инструкции
<novns> JollyR0ger, winetricks
<Sergey_IT> Van_93, а вообще, сначала почитай про линукс, а потом ставь и переставлять не придется
<novns> и wine надо свежий из ppa
<JollyR0ger> вот в ней я не шарю=)
<Van_93> я читал вики на сайте
<JollyR0ger> как winetrick ом норм это сделать?
<novns> JollyR0ger, а там нечего шарить, брать и пользоваться
<Van_93> и кстати, можно уменьшить размер иконок на рабочем столе?)
<novns> запустить, выбрать префикс (он там по умолчанию)
<Pavia> как удалить wine?
<novns> и сказать - а поставь ка мне дотнет
<incorrecto> Van_93: Ты на 11 что-ли?
<Van_93> ага
<novns> Pavia, apt-get autoremove
<novns> Pavia, apt-get autoremove --purge
<novns> так даже лучше
<incorrecto> Van_93: Ставь 10, само то для начала.
<[Raiden]> Van_93: значки на столе или на боковой панели?
<novns> как у вас называется wine _ зависит от версии
<Pavia> novns. пробовал не доконца удаляет какието зависимости остаються
<JollyR0ger> так еще раз, до меня не дошло
<JollyR0ger> 1. запустить вайнтрик?
<novns> Pavia, gtkorphan
<novns> JollyR0ger, ну да
<JollyR0ger> сделано
<novns> ну и что там есть про префиксы?
<[Raiden]> не надо трогать префиксы. галки только поставить перед тем что ставить и ок
<novns> надо отметить "select default prefix"
<novns> потом только галки появятся
<JollyR0ger> шито?Оо
<novns> JollyR0ger, покажите скриншот вашего вайнтрикса
<JollyR0ger> эх если б я мог=)
<JollyR0ger> чото с хоткеями у меня)
<novns> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-yXyGPTiAD6I/Tee4ZR_TUOI/AAAAAAAAACI/D1JfVSKT_Iw/s1600/1_choose_a_wineprefix.png
<novns> вот так должно быть
<novns> нужно жать ок
<novns> потом http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4SQEF0rrSiY/Tee52GWJc7I/AAAAAAAAACQ/FkVgho3iBOc/s1600/2_current_prefix_is.png
<ex-demon> народ а как линуксу вабше нужен антивирус или без нево спокойно можно без проблем житть
<JollyR0ger> таак
<[Raiden]> ex-demon: можно без
<JollyR0ger> а дальш
<novns> JollyR0ger, а дальше там всё интуитивно понятно
<novns> ex-demon, антивирус линуксу нужен на серверах, проверять почту для виндопользователей
<JollyR0ger> ms. net это я так понимаю оно?
<novns> а так - не очень нужен
<novns> JollyR0ger, видать да
<novns> вам виднее, собственно, что вам надо
<JollyR0ger> в принципе и на винде можно без антивируса жить)
 * Van_93 .
<Van_93> надо бы поучить команды irc. Первый раз тут)
<JollyR0ger> хм а то что трик мне выдал ошибку после выбора 3.5 это норм?
<novns> JollyR0ger, а чем вам родной дотнет под линупс-то не подходит?
<novns> зачем под вайном?
<JollyR0ger> мне опенджл
<JollyR0ger> хочет нет
<novns> а про ошибку - сами разбирайтесь
<TBAPb> чем больше юзаешь венду, тем больше она глючит. чем больше линукс, тем он удобнее. заметил тут вот. кде не установилось на венду, разбираться что и как лень
<novns> для opengl не нужен .net
<JollyR0ger> а он не согласен=\
<novns> TBAPb, так кде под винду ещё в глубоких альфах
<novns> только для любителей странных извращений
<TBAPb> уже 4 версия какие там альфы
<TBAPb> пора сделать чтобы оно устанавливалсось
<TBAPb> хотя бы
<novns> ну так сделайте, опенсорс же
<TBAPb> украшательства не мое
<novns> зачем тогда вообще завели разговор?
<pazzle> Всем добрый вечер
<TBAPb> хотел проверить как кде не венде. а оно не работает
<novns> они и не обещали, что работает
<pazzle> Ребят,помогите кто чем может
<Sergey_IT> TBAPb, а зачем там кде?
<TBAPb> j4f
<novns> Sergey_IT, набор всего софта, от текстового редактора до почты
<incorrecto> pazzle: ?
<novns> в принципе, почему бы и нет - qt портабельнно
<pazzle> Установил плейонлюнекс,скачал замечательную игру варкрафт 3))
<pazzle> Все работает вроде,но
<Sergey_IT> novns, а МС его поддерживает?
<novns> Sergey_IT, а зачем это МС-у?
<pazzle> Как только ставлю разрешение в игре по всему экрану начинаеться веселье
<pazzle> глючит ужас
<novns> это просто сторонний софт
<pazzle> убунта 11.04
<Sergey_IT> novns, а зачем кде винде?
<pazzle> видюха 512
<novns> Sergey_IT, набор пользовательских приложений
<pazzle> не могу понять в чем дело
<pazzle> есть мысли какие?
<Sergey_IT> novns, а зачем?
<novns> Sergey_IT, пользователям пользоваться
<novns> запускать и использовать
<novns> на то они и пользователи
<pazzle> не кто не знает?
<novns> полезно, короче
<novns> pazzle, никто
<novns> слитно и через 'и'
<Sergey_IT> novns, это больше на извращение похоже
<pazzle> спасибо,но желательно что бы ответ был на мой вопрос
<novns> Sergey_IT, чем это?
<novns> Sergey_IT, если qtспокойно работает под виндой, то почему запускать qt-приложения - извращение?
<Sergey_IT> novns, я про кде вроде говорил...
<novns> никакой разницы нет, какая система стоит - линупс, бсд или там винда
<novns> кде на линупсе и кде на винде - совершенно равнозначно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну почти
<novns> вот только не работает ещё до конца, так - на здоровье
<[Raiden]> Идея иметь 1 прогарммы везде хорошо. Но плазма в винде не нужна и фа пожалуй тоже
<[Raiden]> де там не нужен
<[Raiden]> он там есть
<[Raiden]> фа - фм
<novns> плазма, как запускалка для виджетов - почему бы и нет?
<novns> нру и дольфин вместо эксплорера - почему бы и нет?
<novns> я конечно молчу, что кде - говно, это сейчас не принципиально
<TBAPb> отжеГ
<rapidsp> эксплорер в венде убог и стороннее ДЕ не помешает
<novns> а если уж про десктопы, я всё жду с нетерпением etoile
<novns> за ним будущее
<TBAPb> гамно какое-то, gnome3
<TBAPb> rhen
<TBAPb> крут
<novns> TBAPb, вы посмотрели на скриншоты?
<TBAPb> да
<novns> а почитали, что там внутри?
<novns> скриншоты - фигня, они там не галвное
<novns> внешний вид можно будет какой угодно сделать
<TBAPb> не думаю что там что-то инновационное
<novns> смешно
<novns> вы почитайте
<novns> и вспомните, где это использовалось и где используется сейчас
<novns> и подумайте на досуге, почему оно лучше того, что мы имеем на текущий момент
<novns> а точнее, почему уже так много раз пытались реализовать хоть подобие
<novns> ну и что изменилось, почему сейчас стало возможным написать опенсурсный вариант тоже сами дойдёте
<TBAPb> а в 2 словах?
<novns> NeXTSTEP
<novns> Mac Os X
<novns> полноценный objective c, вместо убогого c++
<TBAPb> язык не имеет значения
<novns> имеет ещё как
<novns> c++ накладывает ряд существенных ограничений на программистов
<novns> и вносит очень много дерьма в процесс разработки
<novns> отлаживать с++, тем более чужой код - это пытка
<novns> ошибки в системе шаблонов - тем более
<TBAPb> я вам говорю, язык не так важен, пусть хоть битами пишут
<novns> вы нам глупости говорите
<TBAPb> ну язые это инструмент
<novns> да, и инструменты бывают разнгые для разных задач
<novns> *разные
<novns> если нужно ООП, то с++ - не самый удачный инструмент
<TBAPb> а что? java?)))
<novns> objective c
<novns> именно на нём писали openstep и пишут сейчас макось икс
<TBAPb> и на нем можно наговнокодить
<[Raiden]> а у нас будет на питоне! И ядро на яве
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<novns> там есть полноценные сообщения между объектами, то чего не хватает в с++
<TBAPb> ядро на php
<novns> в общем, etoile - очень перспективный десктоп
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0911/h_1315685449_5767505_225568a86d.png
<Van_93> все время показываются скрытые файлы, каждый раз нажимаю ctrl+H
<Van_93> как сделать что бы не показывались больше?
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0911/h_1315685018_9016130_2348380e9a.png
<[Raiden]> вроде эт ставится вместе спакетом gimp-plugin-registry
<novns> писали, что новый гимп обзавёлся одним окном
<[Raiden]> угу, я надеюсь это будет отключаемо
<[Raiden]> я привык к этому
<TBAPb> Van_93: в настройки залезь
<TBAPb> наутилуса
<novns> вот со звуком странная вещь - есть куча опенсорсных daw, но ни одна толком не работает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Однооконный режим там опционный
<novns> под линупсом все используют reaper под вайном
<[Raiden]> ну и хорошо. Хотя может он мне и понравится. Мне пока лень смотреть беты.
<Nor8> На webup8 была новость про него
<novns> следующая версия будет совсем без окон
<paul3> hi, can someone help? The russian keyboard layont doesnt show, even though I added it. that;s why I type english
<[Raiden]> novns: не совсем, гвоорят же будет выбор
<novns> [Raiden], ну да, будет выбор - не показывать одно окно или не показывать несколько
<TBAPb> if (test) {
<TBAPb>                   stmt;
<TBAPb>           }
<TBAPb> в вашем etoile
<TBAPb> это плохой код
<novns> вы большой специалист
<TBAPb> нет
<novns> ваше мнение важно, хоть и не верно
<TBAPb> почему такое форматирование плохое?
<novns> TBAPb, http://etoileos.com/dev/codingstyle/
<TBAPb> я оттуда и взял
<TBAPb> посмотрел obj-c там везде так принято. занятно
 * perfecto[not] сегодня тут последний раз
<Nor8> paul3: So, what is your prblm?
<incorrecto> Эх...Запилил дрова на радеон пропиетарные,да не те...Ща выковыривать.
<novns> TBAPb, вообще, оно сильно похоже на ядерный стиль
<paul3> Nor8, can't type russian symbols
<Nor8>  Проблема с АТИ драйверами под линукс закончится когда-нибудь или это уже сериал?
<novns> сейчас опенсорсные стали очень неплохи
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это обычай
<novns> даже 3д ускорение всякое умеют
<Nor8> paul3: Well, you can add it in keyboard settings.
<incorrecto> Под свежие ведюхи да,не плохие
<incorrecto> У мну древняя
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С версии 8.04 только и слышу "ати, ати, ати" ))))) А прошло уже три года почти ))))
<novns> сменить на другую, делов-то
<incorrecto> Тогда уже весь комп менять
<novns> тоже дело
<incorrecto> Пока тренируюсь на старом калькуляторе
<Nor8>  Не сочтите за рекламу, но нвидиа вообще доставляет хлопот )))
<Nor8> не доставляет*
<novns> Nor8, а в ней kms не работает :-)
<Nor8> novns: На ней хоть дрова работают и не надо с бубном плясать
<novns> но вообще да, у меня на старом компьютере стояло древнее riva tnt
<novns> tnt2, точнее
<novns> и там всякий гугльерз летал
<novns> а потом она сгорела и пришлось брать, что было agp-шное
<novns> ati radeon 3850 xnj kb
<novns> что ли
<novns> в общем, это был кошмар
<novns> несмотря на тоерабайт памяти внутре
<novns> *терабайт
<Nor8>  Вообщем, не готова пока еше АТИ к встрече с линуксом, вот и весь сказ.
<novns> а там и под виндой было плохо
<novns> плюс ещё оно перегревалось начинало дрожать на d-sub
<novns> каждые пол-часа надо было подстраивать монитор
<novns> *полчаса
<Nor8>  Хотя казалось бы, что мешает отрядить фирме с миллионным доходом пару программеров на написание нормального драйвера.
<Nerewar> Может лень?
<novns> там на самом деле был плохой адаптер на agp
<novns> именно он перегревался
<novns> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/radeon_hd_3650_ot_asus_v_tihohodnoi_agp_versii/
<novns> вот она
<Nor8> На UbuntuOne есть какой-нибудь лимит времени по хранению файлов?
<novns> т.е. косяк был от асуса
<novns> но медленная работа по сравнению с древней tnt2 - заслуга ати
<[Raiden]> кто-нить встречал такой бред? на месте видео копия страницы с каким-то бредом http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0911/h_1315686774_8609157_ec48e2faff.png
<[Raiden]> и как лечить
<[Raiden]> куки снес уже )
<[Raiden]> самое смешное, что началось вроде бы после посещения бинг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Презагрузи
<[Raiden]> уже
<[Raiden]> проявляется только в текущем профиле фф
<[Raiden]> и мне хотелось бы ег оспасти
<[Raiden]> куки и кэш уже чистил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все, троян уже поставлен, сноси линукс )))
<[Raiden]> кажется всё. По ходу дело не в бинг. В части плагинов которые были отключены , но обновились и подгрузились
<[Raiden]> в каком точн окосяк не буду проверять )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: не матерись на канале
<inkvizitor68sl> иди ставь к ссылкам остторожно мат
<[Raiden]> чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> у deep purple есть песня Hey Cisco
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе
<pazzle> Подскажите пожалуйста,как свернуть окно в убунту
<Wormad> 2аякнопка \
<pazzle> Ну вот допустим если я через вайн игру запусли
<Wormad> от креста)
<Wormad> так нельзя
<Wormad> только альт таб
<pazzle> хм
<Wormad> ну по крайней мере это по моему
<pazzle> Щас попробую
<pazzle> а вот еще один вопрос
<[Raiden]> можешь в winecfg включить виртуальынй стол , тогда 99% игр будут идти в окне
<Wormad> это не поможет
<pazzle> Возможно ли сделать ярлык
<Wormad> райден это не к твоему совету
<pazzle> Что бы не писать в терминале постоянно
<[Raiden]> можно
<Wormad> а подскажите смысл /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<pazzle> Подскажи как
<Wormad> создать кнопку запуска
<[Raiden]> хотя в юнити я незнаю как ) В гноме2  добавить на панель - кнопку запуска, или правый клик по столу и тоже кнопка запуска
<pazzle> Ну вот я пишу wine ~/та-та/та/
<Wormad> там в поле команда пиши команду)
<pazzle> аа
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Своевременный мануал  ))))    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/unity-down-video/
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> девка эта прикольная. У неё много видео на ютубе
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Угу, только капитанит )))
<pazzle> я вот только не пойму
<pazzle> а зачем в класический режим переходить
<pazzle> )
<pazzle> наконец то я вов на убунте запустил!)))))
<Van_93> не могу разобратся с compiz-config
<Van_93> ставлю галочки, а еффекты не применяются
<Wormad> горячие клавиши проверь
<pazzle> в юните не работает вроде
<incorrecto> Я вообще компиз снёс
<[Raiden]> Как всё было хорошо последние 2-3 релиза.
<pazzle> Wormad а ты не знаешь как программа называеться,что бы внизу экрана ярлыки были
<[Raiden]> теперь даже сразу не поймешь о чем вопрос. С этими юнити
<pazzle> вот в юните слева а я внизу хочу))
<pazzle> ГНОМ2 лучше был...
<[Raiden]> pazzle: docky , awn , cairo dock
<lukinfore> о_0
<pazzle> о
<lukinfore> а юнити чо нельзя перемещать панель?
<Wormad> ептеть, опередил(
<[Raiden]> нет
<lukinfore> тока слева и нини?
<lukinfore> мде
<Nor8> )))
<lukinfore> гибкость так и прет
<pazzle> а что за программа itunes ну или как то так
<[Raiden]> размер менять можно, до 24 пикселей и скорость анимация скрытия
<pazzle> а где размер менять???
<[Raiden]> pazzle: compizconfig-settings-manager пакет , запускать ccsm и там в плагине юнити закладка экспериментал - вроде
<lukinfore> ппц, какой смысел... типа тупой юзер случайно сдвинет и не найдет? в контексте гномофилософии?
<pazzle> щас потыкаю)
<pazzle> о
<pazzle> У меня он даже не установлен
<pazzle> а во вкладке behaviour можно переместить расположение панели
<Nor8>  lukinfore: Много слишком чтобы не думали, никакой философии, слева и все ))))
<pazzle> но там чет конфликтует
<[Raiden]> если бы каноникал была лидером рынка, занимала бы 99% хотя линуксовыйх десктопов
<[Raiden]> ещё можно было бы понять юнити  и всё такое
<[Raiden]> типа что надиктуем то и будет
<lukinfore> а зачем надиктовывать?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это засланцы из МС дистр изнутре портят ))))
<[Raiden]> а так, не ясно кто проектировал.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я дуамю это мак юзер в проекте завелся
<ivan2507> привет
<[Raiden]> думаю*
<lukinfore> пусть лидеру рынка, пусть оффтопику допустим
<lukinfore> смысел какать на спрос?
<[Raiden]> я считаю что даже лхде удобней чем юнити
<[Raiden]> оно кстати весьма шустрое даже в виртуалке
<[Raiden]> и глючить там нечему
<lukinfore> и юнити там нет)
<Nor8> ))0
<Nor8> Ну ошиблись они, решили, что интерфэйс для планшетов вполне подойдет и для десктопа ))))
<[Raiden]> угу. Гномеры имхо тоже ошиблись ,но там  расширения могут сильно картинку изменить
<[Raiden]> надо было фаллбэк тоже развивать и назвать классик десктоп
<Nor8> Так разовьют, я думаю
<[Raiden]> сча фаллбэк полурабочий. размер панели например не работает, хотя настройка есть и .д.
<[Raiden]> как ни странно мс пошла правильынм путем.  Будет 2 ифейса и оба развиваются
<Nor8>  Не развивают его, все юнити допиливают, а на классик напильников не хватает )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Было бы странно, если бы контора с такой капитализацией не развивала бы оба ))))
<incorrecto> Лучше бы гном3 запилили.
<incorrecto> Да и он тоже,ИМХО,кал.
<[Raiden]> теперь вы знаете почему я пишу с кде
<[Raiden]> хотя возможно временно
<Nor8> Был бы апллет рабочий и еще пара фишек, тоже бы пользовал кде )))
<ivan2507> может кто помочь с грабом2 разобраться? после обновления не хочет нормально грузится(
<incorrecto> ivan2507: Как так?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<ivan2507> <incorrecto> you need load the cerntl first
<ivan2507> cernel*
<incorrecto> kernel
<ivan2507> точно)
<incorrecto> Как умудрился-то?
<ivan2507> автоапдейт, ребут - а там эта хрень, грузится только через предыдущие версии
<[Raiden]> какая хрень то
<[Raiden]> как не грузится и что
<[Raiden]> день ребусов
<ivan2507> выдает ошибку coldnt read the file you need load the kernel first
<incorrecto> ivan2507: Я тебе советую установить убунту и ничего в ней не изменять. Только изучать и присматриваться.
<[Raiden]> а если сделать sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> и случайно не 11.10?
<Escsun> вы че там ядра собираете ?0
<ivan2507> kubuntu 11.04
<ivan2507> yt vtyzk ybxtuj? njkmrj vfcnth j,yjdktybq
<ivan2507> не менял ничего, только мастер обновлений
<[Raiden]> ivan2507: sudo update-grub  никак не ругается?
<ivan2507> dc` d yjhvt
<ivan2507> все в норме
<ivan2507> у меня такое чувство, что раздел загрузки неправильно прописан
<ivan2507> dev/sda, msdos1)
<incorrecto> А msdos каким боком в линуксе?
<incorrecto> Ты создавал раздел boot?
<Escsun> а говорили ничего не трогали ))
<ivan2507> да не трогал)
<ivan2507> ток нажал е а грабе и посмотрел на строку с рутом)
<ivan2507> хотя поидее д.б. dev/sda1 просто
<ivan2507> повторюсь, хрень произошла после обновления
<dmay> чего ет вы тут опять ломаете?
<ivan2507> грузится можно, но только если выбрать предыдущие версии
<ivan2507> <dmay> grOb
<dmay> о, остроумие на канале такое остроумие
<ivan2507> да меня скоро гугл забанит(
<dmay> дропни через груб-меню-едитор любой пункт для текущего ядра, назначь новейший рабочий по умолчанию, и спи спокойно
<ivan2507> можно поподробнее? их бин нуб
<dmay> нуб маст лерн!
<dmay> идёшь в гугел, спрашиваешь, чем чоткие пацаны редактируют меню груба в бубунте
<dmay> (я не в курсе нынешней моды)
<dmay> ставишь это, удяляешь тот пункт, который не загружается
<dmay> помечаешь рабочий пункт как "по умолчанию"
<dmay> ...
<dmay> профит
<dmay> *спросить ещё можно на форуме тутошнем, да
<dmay> только ПОИСКОМ
<ivan2507> гранд мерси
<ivan2507> оказывается у меня не грузится ядро 38-11, а 38-8 норм.... непонятненько\
<Escsun> ivan2507, пока menu.lst
<Escsun> или в бунте не груб1?)
<ivan2507> а вот menu.lst нету в буте(
<[Raiden]> ivan2507: либо удали ядро 11 , либо посмотри параметр GRUB_DEFAULT=0  в /etc/default/grub
<Escsun> ой там же груб2)
<[Raiden]> измени на 2 и сделай sudo update-grub , должно предыдущее ядро грузиться, если это не поломали
<Escsun> уже 2 недели парюсь с инитридом )
<ivan2507> так и сделал
<ivan2507> GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu,  Linux 2.6.38-8-generic'
<victor0000> ivan2507: cat /etc/default/grub | grep "# /"
<incorrecto> Ну никак каталист не запускается.
<ivan2507> а из-за чего может не грузится 2.6.38-11?
<[Raiden]> GRUB_DEFAULT= - тут цифра должна быть
<ivan2507> <[Raiden]> какая?
<ivan2507> <victor0000> добавить строку?
<[Raiden]> 02:47:00] [[Raiden]]измени на 2
<[Raiden]> GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<lukinfore> ivan2507, номер загружающейся по дефолту записи
<[Raiden]> на ядро по 2 пункта, отсчет с 0
<Escsun> [Raiden], я бы выпилил вообще груб2 ))
<victor0000> ivan2507: gedit /etc/default/grub
<ivan2507> <[Raiden]> что это даст, подскажешь?
<[Raiden]> если в убунте не поломано это, то выберается ядро по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> пункты начинаются с 0 , над овписать 2 - 3-й раз пишу
<ivan2507> я понял, надеюсь прокатит, я в ребут
<[Raiden]> + перечитается конфиг только после команды sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> фишка в том что в 11.04 груб2 с подменю для старых ядер и у меня короче эта опция не работала
<victor0000> ivan2507: понял?))
<[Raiden]> лучши способ удалить ядро - самый быстрый.
<lukinfore> подменю ? єтокак?
<[Raiden]> какое поломано
<[Raiden]> у кого несколько ядер тот знает
<Escsun> говорю же удалить груб2 к чертям )
<ivan2507> а как удалить?
<Escsun> от него одни проблемы ))
<ivan2507> или это сарказм?
<ivan2507> ядро
<Escsun> хотя может он и не виноват)
<Escsun> а то я привык к своим ядрам где все работает )
<Escsun> еще бы свой инитрд работал ...
<ivan2507> но ведь 38-8 грузится без проблем...
<Escsun> говорю же
<Escsun> собрали без чего то важного для твоего железа)
<Escsun> так бывает )
<ivan2507> ясно)
<Escsun> например контроллер выкинули твой с ядра ...
<lukinfore> ivan2507, update-grub ошипке выдает?
<ivan2507> <lukinfore> нет, я в ребут, проверю)
<lukinfore> лол
<lukinfore> сначала апдейт сделай
<ivan2507> уже...
<lukinfore> и? выдал ошибку или нет?
<ivan2507> нет
<Escsun> а я щас)
<victor0000> перезагрузка))
<victor0000> перезагрузка))
<Escsun> чет надоело перезагрузки, пора бы в qemu тестить ))
<victor0000> вот
<Escsun> вот только в qemu как на зло все пашет0
<Escsun> а на реальном железе нет)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-11
<Wormad> ребят, а никто из вас не задавался целью написать плагин к томибою
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntual.com/razor-qt-%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B5-%D0%BE%D0%BA%D1%80%D1%83%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%BE-%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B0/
<maxi_pit> Доброе утро)
<nixx[web]> всем привет
<nixx[web]> не подскажите, если в ноуте заменить хард с 5400 на 7200 оборот, шуметь и греться ощютимо будет?
<uinc8> Добрый день. могут ли cp или mv считывать пути к исходным файлам из списка в текстовом файле?
<inkvizitor68sl> мда.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот я им хотел ответить, а они уже свалили
<inkvizitor68sl> какие нетерпеливые
<paul3> hey, narod. pochemu ya ne mogu vibrat russkuyu raskladku?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> !q | paul3
<ubuntuhelp> paul3: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<paul3> inkvizitor68sl, poslednyaya ubuntu, v spiske raskladok net russkogo, hotya ya ee tuda dobavlyal. hotkey (alt-shift) tozhe ne rabotaet
<elemashine> Привет! Кто знает как в empathy изменить clientID и чтобы программа не добавляла в конец строки свое значение?
<anruno> привет всем
<hunter-12> всем
<hunter-12> ку
<hunter-12> захотел я поставить CrossOver Office, а он мне следующее выдает:http://paste.org.ru/?b675v2
<hunter-12> это можно вылечить?
<YaGema> Привет, кто может ответить на мой вопрос?
<Nerewar> hunter-12:Я могу предположить, судя по тексту, что он ругается на архитектуру  проца
<YaGema> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<hunter-12> да, но x86 и i386 одно и тоже
<hunter-12> и как мне его поставить?
<Umren> yo
<Nerewar> Да я в курсе, что одно и тоже) И честно говоря я не сталкивался ранее с подобным. А система у тебя тоже i386?
<YaGema> У меня вопрос. Пожалуйста помогите кто как сможет. Я поставил себе на нетбук Xubuntu. Расширение у моего маленького экранчика 800х480. Но в настройках стоит 800x600 и поменять на более маленькое не получатся. Что делать?
<Nerewar> YaGema: попробуй http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78813.0
<YaGema> !Nerewar попробую
<hunter-12> Nerewar: естественно
<hunter-12> да ладно, это древняя версия, щас поновее попробую
<webb> Под вайном в дионисе не отображается съемный диск..
<webb> Как можно настроить отображение?
<denis32> привет всем!
<denis32> меня видно?))
<Nerewar> да)
<denis32> :)
<denis32> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167024.0
<jlewka> всем привет
<denis32> привет
<Nerewar> привет
<jlewka> вообщем, беда)
<jlewka> почему то, не получается подключаться к удаленному дисплею на VirtualBox'e ...
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/5131754
<jlewka> vrde включен, ОС на виртуалке XP , бредмаузер выключен там
<jlewka> виртуалка находится на локальном компе
<jlewka> в настройках винды, разрешение на удаленное подключение, включал и выключал, но ошибка не менялась..
<jlewka> ip который использую для локального подключения, ип локальной машины..
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka: да пробрось ты уже нативный RDP в свойствах NAT и не парь моцк
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тоже ни разу в жизни не получилось подключиться к этой штуке
<inkvizitor68sl> более того, remmina её вообще на дух не переваривает
<cyberman> всем ку
<jlewka> в том то и дело, что раньше оно работало)
<jlewka> inkvizitor68sl, кого remmina не переваривает?
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka: родной rdesktop виртуалбокса
<jlewka> inkvizitor68sl, ну вроде заработало, но странно что эта штука перестала работать(
<Lucky2> Хай:)
<Lucky2> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Escsun> !ask | Lucky2
<ubuntuhelp> Lucky2: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<inkvizitor68sl> что-то сегодня никто не флудит даже, неинтересно
<inkvizitor68sl> я что ли пофлужу
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя в лом
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<inkvizitor68sl> никого
<dmay> ну и пес с ним
<dmay> даже вбросов интересных нет?
<dmay> кря кря кря
<Sergey_IT> накрякался? )
<dmay> о, жизнь!
<dmay> Sergey_IT: дай какую нить интересную ссылку?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, http://ubuntu.ru/
<dmay> Sergey_IT: боян, да и там ещё месяц ждать до чего-то интересного )
<Sergey_IT> не месяц, а полгода
<Umren> почему пол?) реально месяц )
<Sergey_IT> до LTS
<Umren> аа, ну эт тока для сервера интересно )
<Umren> хотя для сервера 10.04 еще долго хватит, кардинально ниче нового не вышло
<Umren> вобще политика релизов немного странная
<Umren> я бы сделал немного по другому
<Umren> LTS не дает никакой экстра стабильности для десктопа как таковой
<Umren> LTS это не значит, что вот в 11.10 ребята не старалась и там все багнутое а т.к. 12.04 будет LTS - типа можно в первый день ставить и там сразу все супер круто будет :D
<Umren> LTS это интересно для сервера
<Umren> т.к. там пятилетний цикл поддержки вроде
<Umren> а для десктопа LTS не LTS - разницы в качестве никакой
<dmay> Sergey_IT: через месяц будет очередная серия шоу "как обновление сломало мне систему" )
<Umren> dmay: даже ред хат при переходе с 5.6 до 6 не рекомендует обновление )
<Umren> 11.10 будет завязано на 3 ядре уже, я бы поостерегься напрямую обновлять
<Umren> dmay: благо бубен ставится за 20 минут с дровами и прочим, 11.10 будет лучше с образа ставить
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: а в чем отличие 3го ядра от 2.6.39, например?
<inkvizitor68sl> changelog там совсем коротенький
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: ты обновляешь убунту через distr-upgrade ?
<inkvizitor68sl> если с 2.6.32+2.6.31 сравнивать, например
<inkvizitor68sl> в 3.1 да, там ад.
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: я слишком ленив, чтобы обновлять её.
<adjtimex> да ладно :)
<adjtimex> ад
<inkvizitor68sl> олсо, если ноут идеально работает на 10.10 - зачем обновляться?
<Umren> да незачем, поэтому давно пора перевести на 1 годичный цикл
<Umren> а лтс оставить для убунту сервера
<adjtimex> хотят месячный цикл сделать :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и идиоты, чо.
<adjtimex> лол
<Umren> adjtimex: proof?
<inkvizitor68sl> самый нормальный цикл релизов у дебиана.
<inkvizitor68sl> пока не допилят - не выпустят.
<Umren> не, такой цикл для слакеров
<inkvizitor68sl> а если нужен новый софт - можно те же PPA подцепить
<adjtimex> Umren: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31715
<Umren> adjtimex: ну это фигня же
<Umren> adjtimex: чувак который ушел написал в бложек что было бы круто видеть как убунту раз в месяц релизится
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот в 3.1 важные обновки - wol over wifi и поддержка sandy bridge полная
<adjtimex> самый нормальный цикл у роллинг-релизов :)
<Umren> adjtimex: где тут "хотят" ?
<adjtimex> хз, я так, вбросил :)
<Umren> ну если таковы цели :)
<izzet> ребят, хелп плз, такой вопрос инетресный. Если есть полный доступ к файловой системе, как можно рут получить? добавить пользователя в shadow не дает(
<adjtimex> имхо роллинг-релиз со стабильной и нестабильной ветками - это хорошо :)
<inkvizitor68sl> млин
<inkvizitor68sl> скоро ivy bridge выходит(
<inkvizitor68sl> а я себе только на сэнди ноут присмотрел =(
<Umren> izzet: установи пароль рута через passwd root
<Umren> adjtimex: опять арчеры?
<izzet> не, дело в том, что доступ есть через самбу..чтение и запись...поднят ssh
<adjtimex> да ладно, я раз в 5 лет апгрейжусь %) сейчас вот A64X2 -> SB :) дальше посмотрим, не вижу смысла постоянно гнаться на новинками :)
<adjtimex> Umren: ._.
<Umren> sb?
<inkvizitor68sl> sandy = sb
<Umren> sandy bridge?
<adjtimex> Umren: счастливый пользователь дебиана, генты и арча :)
<Umren> аа.. ну я как играть перестал, ваще на комп забил
<inkvizitor68sl> adjtimex: дык вот и хочется купить достойный девайсик последнего поколения )
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы потом пару-тройку лет с ним спокойно сдеть
<inkvizitor68sl> а не приглядываться к макбукам постоянно
<Umren> мак бкупи
<Umren> :D
 * adjtimex взял i5-2500K, хватит на пока :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не хочу я его покупать
<inkvizitor68sl> с другой стороны, если его купить, то и на работе макбук дадут.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<Umren> есть макбук, а есть все остальное
<inkvizitor68sl> я ведь только присмотрел хороший ноут хД
<inkvizitor68sl> asus u36sd
<Umren> зачем тебе покупать все остальное?
<incorrecto> Всем привет
<Umren> adjtimex: щас его и нормального коре 2 дуо хватит надолго
<Umren> *еще
<Umren> izzet: тогда не знаю, гуглить надо
<izzet> Umren: да даже не знаю как запрос составить)
<incorrecto> Решил бетку 11.10 поюзать. Ужас,да?
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: затем, что жаба таки душит.
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: нужный мне макбук с нужным комплектом = over 100k
<inkvizitor68sl> батарейка внешняя (или хотя бы вторая), переходники все нужные, i5, ssd и прочие радости жизни
<inkvizitor68sl> а прошки - ещё и адски тяжелые
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: принеси жертву джобсу
<Umren> аминь.
<Amblnb> ась?
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще - пока на макбукаъ не появится нормальная клавиатура - нафиг макбуки
<Umren> всмысле нормальная? там клавиатура отличная )
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: pg up, pg down, del покажи на ней
<inkvizitor68sl> и верни на место ctrl
<Umren> нафиг? там все мультитачем делается
<Umren> и жестами офигенными, покажи их на асусе )
<inkvizitor68sl> ты действительно веришь, что я собираюсь пользоваться макосью? )
<Umren> верю, зачем тебе дебиан?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне ж макбук инетересен только по одной причине =)
<Amblnb> Это водя руками по монику? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> корпуса у них хорошие, действительно.
<Umren> лучшие
<inkvizitor68sl> асус вон уже разваливается
<Umren> тоже касается и сборки
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше у деллов последних корпоративных
<inkvizitor68sl> но сами деллы шлак
<Umren> ага, которые выглядят как ведро
<Umren> под помои
<inkvizitor68sl> мне ехать, а не шашечки
<inkvizitor68sl> ладно, поеду я няшек накуплю
<Amblnb> Некоторые под помои маки берут, бо дегевле некуда ))
<inkvizitor68sl> а вечером постараюсь поставить на свою тошибу АС100 бубунту
<Umren> inkvizitor68sl: так зачем тебе ставить что то кроме осх?
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы меня ненавидели все окружающие при взгляде на этот меганяшный смартбук. =)
<Amblnb> А зачем она нужна, чтоб её наместо ставить? о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> Umren: затем, чтобы работать в привычной среде.
<Umren> если ты хочешь по иксам понастолгировать - накатишь
<Alagos> inkvizitor68sl: какой бук? ссылку в студию
<inkvizitor68sl> Alagos: http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6525561&hid=91013&show-uid=353673113157421192
<Umren> весь софт best of two worlds там есть :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ладно, утопало
<ink_away> Umren: там нет ion3
<ink_away> Umren: и он там не собирается.
<Umren> ink_away: ну судя по гуглу и суперuser.com есть )
<Umren> через макпорты собирается
<Alagos> ink_away: Эм... Ты его ради SSD берешь, что ли?
<Alagos> Я вот так и не понял в чем же мего-няшность этого ноута...
<Umren> нивчем
<Umren> цена если толкьо :)
<adjtimex> в армовском проце без драйверов :)
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Инк жжет
<adjtimex> а было столько надежд на тегру, что там не интел и линукс нормально будет идти. последнего не случилось.
<Umren> а что с тегрой?
<Umren> я ее тока на андроиде юзал )
<Alagos> Так андроид - это же тот же линукс, нет?
<only_you> Инфраструктура Linux Foundation и Linux.com подверглась взлому http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31726 :-D
<Umren> Alagos: нет :D
<Alagos> кто то через rsync копирует? Какой опцией отображать прогресс бар?
<adjtimex> --progress
<van_93> всем привет
<van_93> все умерли?)
<only_you> !ask | van_93
<ubuntuhelp> van_93: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<work> помогите советом....  надо поставить акорповскую плату вафли...  как втыкаю комп не грузится..
<work> виснет на половине загрузки
<work> есть живые ?
<[Raiden]> ды есть
<[Raiden]> но идей нет
<work> мляяяя
<[Raiden]> если не лень напиши на форум, модели только пиши
<work> мне то не лень .. тока комп надо отдать
<work> девочка попросила поставить  убунту.. а сетка у неё тока через вафлю
<[Raiden]> воткни плату в другой комп...
<work> работает :)
<work> у меян работает... у неё нет
<[Raiden]> может с прерываниями что
<[Raiden]> в другой слот, если есть, воткни
<work> не чё не менял... под виндой работало
<work> тока винду снёс
<work> пробовал
<[Raiden]> ну короче незнаю
<work> хмм
<incorrecto> Добрый вечер
<work> привет ..может ты поможешь ?
<incorrecto> Гри
<incorrecto> Говори
<work> <work> помогите советом....  надо поставить акорповскую плату вафли...  как втыкаю комп не грузится..
<work> <work> виснет на половине загрузки
<dzhulk> гри грю
<incorrecto> О не, в жизни вафлю не юзал.
<work> хммммм
<incorrecto> У мну сплошной виред.
<work> жаль девочку разочаровывать...  у неё ног от ушей %)
<work> жаль девочку разочаровывать...  у неё ноги от ушей %)
<incorrecto> А ты её после того горчи
<incorrecto> Вот горе горькое,в 11.10 нет классического гнома.
<incorrecto> Только два унитаза-3д и 2д
<work> кому что :)
<incorrecto> :-D ну да. Нам бабу не надо-убунту давай.
<only_you> не огорчай девочку
<work> скажи какое решение ?
<only_you> купи другую плату вайли)
<only_you> *вафли
<only_you> или цветов ей
<incorrecto> Она не через юсб втыкается?
<incorrecto> Я про вафлю
<work> мля это её вафля... да и как бы время щяс у нас девятый час.. а утром надо отдать
<work> не....pci
<only_you> попробуй другое ядро
<work> vkz 'nj e;t xthtp xeh
<work> эт через чур уже
<incorrecto> work: Она линупсятко?
<work> ага
<incorrecto> Редкий экземпляр,да ищё и с ногами от ушей
<adjtimex> хехе
<only_you> он хочет ее женить на себе)
<skai-falkorr> @voice work
<work> не... не хочу.
<incorrecto> Победить злую вафлю и этим самым завоевать её сердце?
<work> :)
<only_you> ради такого я бі заказал карту в инет-магазине с доставкой на дом)
<work> робинг гуд чтоле
<adjtimex> пришёл скай и прикрыл лавочку :)
<skai-falkorr> да не:)почему.обсуждайте девушек.только заменяя в ругательстве одну букву - ты не делаешь слово менее неприличным.будьте взрослыми и культурными
<work> походу надо выпить и всё починится само.... тока так
<incorrecto> Не вариант
<incorrecto> Убунта же определяет бехолдер?
<OnkelTem> Привет все. Не могу отмонтировать устройство - система грит что оно занято. При этом не могу найти ничего, что бы использовало диск. Как быть? Пробовал fuser -m /dev/sdb1, fuser -m /media/38b55b81-615e-4886-9e20-10b2c0ece5a7/, lsof | grep /dev/sdb1 - пустые выводы
<[Raiden]> lsof | grep /dev/sdb1 - а ты то устройство грепаешь?
<OnkelTem> Нашел. Надо было fuser -m /dev/sdb1 через sudo запускать.,.
<[Raiden]> )
<OnkelTem> ну и понятно, диск был юзан рутовым процессом.
<OnkelTem> Вообще логично - типа не фиг смотреть что другие пользуют )
<OnkelTem> У меня уже +2
<OnkelTem> Даже +3
<OnkelTem> 3-х знаковых юзеров на Убунту посадил )
<OnkelTem> Мама, Брат, Гёрла
 * OnkelTem только что нашел винт 40Гб, на котором 6 разделов
<skai-falkorr> OnkelTem: мама больше готовить не будет, брат тебе отвалит по щщам за любимую каэску, а девушка тебе уже никогджа не даст.молодец
<jlewka> а я парня с работы, правда  не особо пользется ей..
<alexamway> :)привет всем)
<jlewka> skai-falkorr, жизненный опыт?
<OnkelTem> skai-falkorr: маман нормально, прется от кучи десктопов, классных шрифтов. Девушка прется тоже, и от десктопов и от юзабилити
<skai-falkorr> jlewka: чтобы знать, что завтра солнце встанет - не надо быть астронавтом
<OnkelTem> skai-falkorr: и это - маман уже почти полгода на Убунте, брат - полтора года, деваха - третий день )
<alexamway> кто знает ?? когда Флеш анимация будет без затупов работать в убунте ?
<OnkelTem> Самое было сложное - заставиь рабоать принтер Canon с Убунтой. Пришлось извращаться с фоновым запуском винды в VBox, и роутить печать линукса туда )
<skai-falkorr> !flash | alexamway
<ubuntuhelp> alexamway: Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<OnkelTem> alexamway: никогда
<alexamway> и када придумают Умный ремоут инструмент без затупов вообще. как Радмин для винды например есть.
<OnkelTem> alexamway: даже на Mac - фпсов меньше в разы чем на винде
<OnkelTem> alexamway: не зря Стиви даже послал их куда подальше
<gid97> привет всем у кого есть опыт запуска убунты 10,04лтс на 32 мегабайтах оперотивной памяти
<alexamway> :-(и как мне быть ? Нетбук за 2 рубля не 64бит. хоть и Атом
<[Raiden]> канал любитлей бдсм не тут
<alexamway> в Героев онлайн не поиграть норм(
<OnkelTem> alexamway: увы
<gid97> а куда топать
<[Raiden]> в магазин за рам
<alexamway> подскажите как автоблокировку снять с Убунты ? бо достало. отошел покурить. пришел и снова надо пасс строчить(
<gid97> не SIMM72 уже не найти
<[Raiden]> либо топать в сторону delilinux и других вариантов для вери олд компутеров
<gid97> не я про сторну чата
<OnkelTem> alexamway: хранитель экрана?
<alexamway> нет. самоблокировка простая
<[Raiden]> ну вообще, в теории оно запустится. Вопрос тольк ов том, запустится ли хотя бы текстоывй инсталятор на 32мб.
<OnkelTem> Да, я тут наконец посмотрел на 11-ю. За 30 минут общения не обнаружил главного меню. Вообще.
<[Raiden]> Я запускал убунту с полной гномсессий+ фф + ооо врайтер на 64мб рам + 512мб свопа
<[Raiden]> правда в виртуалке)
<gid97> администрирование экранвхода в систему там сам расберёшся
<[Raiden]> И можно было уснуть пока фф запустится
<OnkelTem> Народ, кто-нить сравнивал ZendStudio & Eclipse для редактирования PHP? Просто достали тормоза Eclipse... думаю может купить Zend?
<gid97> придётся отказатся от SWAP полнустю тк накопитель на флеш памяти
<jlewka> подскажите, а емолютин умеет перенапрвлять письма, так, что бы они шли не какв вложения?
<jlewka> evolution
<alexamway> запускать убунту на таких мизерных Машинах это извращение конешно)))
<[Raiden]> 32мб рам и флэш?
<[Raiden]> вы шутите?
<alexamway> у меня на Атоме 1.6. 1гб рам. --- Убунта притормаживает порой
<gid97> ну на WIN XP запускать не тема точьно там карта памяти Compact flsh
<[Raiden]> на атоме тормозит не из-за объема рам
<[Raiden]> я думаю
<[Raiden]> хотя 1гб сейчас маловато.
<gid97> нармально
<alexamway> на Атоме тормозит потомучто сам проц Атом тупая урезанная досамого небалуйся железяка
<alexamway> но за 2 руб. купить его некто не откажеться по акции))
<Usinsk52> здрасте. кто подскажет как завести VGA на матери от асус P4BGV-MX? на оффе имеется тхт файл. но я не бум бум =(
<[Raiden]> мой совет - исспользуй специальынй дист рдля старых компов , либ ософт времен когда 32мб было актуально - тогда может даже будет комфортно
<[Raiden]> либо дайте этому компу отправиться в лучший мир
<[Raiden]> :)
<gid97>  здрасте. кто подскажет как завести VGA на матери от асус P4BGV-MX? на оффе имеется тхт файл. но я не бум бум =( переформулируй вопрос
<[Raiden]> интеловская карта вроде из коробки пашет
<[Raiden]> хотя незнаю
<Usinsk52> так. у меня мать со встроиным видео. без драйвера не дает разрешение больше 16 цветов и 800х600
<alexamway> сталкивался кто с проблеммой  ошибка Проверка подлинности при входе в рута ?
<gid97> так ведёт любое встроеное видео без драйверов
<jlewka> alexamway, дай руту пароль
<alexamway> на форуме смотрел. решения нету для данной проблеммы
<alexamway> я то уже разобрался.
<[Raiden]> Я могу тольк опослать гуглит ьпро xorg.conf , Modeline и програмку gtf , а драйвер, возможно xserver-xorg-video-i740  надо, если не работает с  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<alexamway> прост как бы статью на форум вынести прально
<Usinsk52> так собственно от этого и вопрос где взять. или расталкуйте что от меня хочет этот файл с набором мне еще непонятных слов
<Usinsk52> =(
<[Raiden]> этот файл - какой этот?
<Usinsk52> http://support.asus.com.tw/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=ru-ru
<gid97> xserver-xorg-video-intel это надо вбить в консоль
<[Raiden]> там вроде нету ничего про линукс
<Usinsk52> хм..
<[Raiden]> гугли по слвоам выше. Я думаю правка xorg.conf  единсвенынй вариант изменить разрешение
<Usinsk52> xserver-xorg-video-intel это по этим?
<Usinsk52> ой
<Usinsk52> поднялся еще выше
<[Raiden]> или так. 1. sudo X -configure :1  , потом открываешь файлы ~/xorg.conf.new
<[Raiden]> надо в секции девайс  Driver  проверить что бы было Driver           "intel" и потом гуглить Modeline и gtf
<[Raiden]> 2. сохранить поправленынй файл как /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> и всё наверное
<Usinsk52> наверное я убьюсь об стену.
<gid97> а не проше драйвера поставить
<OnkelTem> Как отформатировать диск, чтобы нулями его заполнить?
<gid97> система администрирование драйверы утройств
<OnkelTem> Что-то не вижу такой опции в Дисковой Утилите
<OnkelTem> не, я конечно понимаю, что можно сделать что-нить вроде dd /dev/zero /dev/sdb )
<Umren> Usinsk52: а ты так пробовал делать? http://tinyurl.com/6bgrwlq
<OnkelTem> но хотелось что бы что-нить более православное
<Umren> Usinsk52: первый линк решает проблему.
<Umren> во втором правда получше =)
<OnkelTem> лан, сделаю через dd
<Usinsk52> ах да, еще если переходить в система - параметры- монитор, то 600х800 и частота по нулям.
<Umren> Usinsk52: http://tinyurl.com/6bgrwlq
<Umren> надо редактировать xorg.conf
<Umren> если вкраце
<gid97> а дрйвер поставить или у тебя  s3 trio64
<Umren> автоматом бубен не всегда определяет разрешение нормально на раритете всяком
<Umren> его тупо надо прописать ручками
<Umren> и все ок будет
<Usinsk52> разрешение поправилось. как быть с цветами? и тормазами приложений?
<gid97> драйвер поставить
<Usinsk52> такого пункта что ты сказал там нет оО
<gid97> администрирование драйверы утройств
<gid97> помогло
<Usinsk52> ну нет такого , есть только доп драйвера
<Usinsk52> и там пусто.
<Usinsk52> и ничего не активно
<[Raiden]> gid97: в драверы устройств предлогаются проприетарные только вроде. А откуда они для интела, тем более старого
<Umren> gid97: у него встроенная видюха 2000 года, ты думаешь там он найдет дрова? )
<[Raiden]> для нвидии 2000года нашел бы
<gid97> ана не возьмёт выше 16цветов модель карты в студию
<Usinsk52> мать P4BGV-MX
<gid97> asus
<Usinsk52> да
<Umren> Usinsk52: а звук у тя работает ? ))
<Usinsk52> ага, работает
<Umren> ну хоть со звуком повезло )
<Usinsk52> и lan тоже
<Umren> Usinsk52: на этом компе xp стоял ?
<Usinsk52> да
<Usinsk52> все работало
<Umren> ты качал дрова с асуса и все было ок?
<Usinsk52> ага
<Usinsk52> можно копирнуть сюда что асус дал по поводу драйвера?
<Umren> ты о чем?
<[Raiden]> !intel
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='intel'
<[Raiden]> Хм, не сделали
<[Raiden]> !gma
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gma'
<Usinsk52> на оффе, если выбирать мать, то в каталоге драйверов для вга есть файл
<Usinsk52> с текстом
<Umren> Usinsk52: он весит 67 байт.
<Umren> на сайте
<Umren> я что то сомневаюсь, что видеодрайвер может стока весить и работать %)
<gid97> lkz kbyz d cfvsq hfp
<Usinsk52> это как раз не драйвер
<gid97> для линя в самый раз
<Usinsk52> это что то про него
<Umren> Usinsk52: там тока 1 файл, readme.txt
<Umren> и все
<gid97> мдя жесть
<alexamway> :D драйвр PPPoE протокола меньше метра весит)
<gid97> исходник!
<Umren> alexamway: меньше метра это болье 67 байт ?
<alexamway> не)
<Usinsk52> в файле какие то ссылки
<Usinsk52> xDD
<Umren> вот и я про тоже )
<Umren> Usinsk52: короче там нету драйвера, видимо ради прикола выложили
<alexamway> inf файлы немного весят. он почти весь из них состоит
<Usinsk52> в поддержке написали что это поможет =), но видимо они жестоко издеваются
<gid97> тут задай вопрос rom.by
<Umren> они идиоты.
<alexamway> какая Альтернатива ПунтоСвитчеру есть в Убунту ?
<Usinsk52> содержание этого файла видели?
<gid97> кто идиоты
<alexamway> чтоб раскладки переключать если нетак набрал текст
<[Raiden]> alexamway: 1 был, xneur
<alexamway> спс. ща посмотрим
<Van_93> Стоит обновлять убунту до 11?
<gid97> Стоит обновлять убунту до 11? не стойт
<Umren> Usinsk52: ваще гугли в этом направлении http://tinyurl.com/65lfksc
<[Raiden]> Van_93: можешь не торопиться, т.к. до 11.10 дней 60 осталось.
<Umren> там побольше интереснеого
<gid97> и глючков поболие
<Van_93> говорят 11 кусок кала)
<[Raiden]> Я постоянно на текущей версии сижу. А стоит ли вам обновлятся , если вы довольны предыдущей - фиг знает.
<Usinsk52> может проще купить агп карту которая заведется? xDDDD
<Umren> Usinsk52: в xorg'e у тебя intel драйвер включен?
<gid97> там AGP нет
<alexamway> я на 11.04 убунте сижу
<alexamway> нормальная ось
<Umren> Usinsk52: пакет xserver-xorg-video-intel стоит?
<Usinsk52> hfccrf;bnt rfr gjcvjnhtnm
<gid97> 10,04 LTS рулит
<Van_93> у меня както лагает на 11, ставлю назад 10
<Usinsk52> расскажите как посмотреть.
<Van_93> обновил драйвер видеокарты и исчезли все панели
<alexamway> неповезло
<[Raiden]> это обычно фиксится
<Van_93> надо было создавать текстовик gnome-panel, и ставить классическую убунту по умолчанию
<Umren> Usinsk52: лучший вариант конечно найти любую карту от нвидии за 500рублей
<Umren> у интела плохая репутация, особенно если старое чето %)
<Usinsk52> ээх
<Van_93> после обновления драйвера система вообще начала жутко лагать, да еще и полетел почему то центр приложений
<Usinsk52> так что там про пакет?
<Umren> Usinsk52: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<gid97> На pci нет нормальных карт
<Umren> Usinsk52: точней sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel %) если у тя 11.04 )
<Usinsk52> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<Usinsk52> Построение дерева зависимостей
<Usinsk52> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<Usinsk52> Уже установлена самая новая версия xserver-xorg-video-intel.
<Usinsk52> Следующие пакеты устанавливались автоматически и больше не требуются:
<Usinsk52>   linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<Usinsk52> Для их удаления используйте 'apt-get autoremove'.
<Usinsk52> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 1 пакетов не обновлено.
<Umren> !rules > Usinsk52
<ubuntuhelp> Usinsk52, please see my private message
<Umren> Usinsk52: значит дрова стоят уже, короче иди ищи видюху, у кого нидь за бутылку водки можно старую обменять на агп
<gid97> можно
<Van_93> ребят извините за нубство, как тут в чате командой показывать что ты сообщение отправляешь определенному человеку
<Umren>  /msg
<Usinsk52> гы... давно такая идея зрела
<Umren> Usinsk52: желательно нвидию
<Usinsk52> ок ок, я запомню
<Usinsk52> спасибо всем большое
<gid97> на даной материнской плате AGP распаян???
<Usinsk52> да
<Usinsk52> есть гнездо
<gid97> карта у меня есть
<Usinsk52> а у меня 2 бутылки водки
<gid97> не пью на желзо старое поменяю
<Usinsk52> можно для начала спросить, ты откуда?
<gid97> казань
<Usinsk52> Нижний
<gid97> не долеко
<Usinsk52> новгород
<Usinsk52> угу
<gid97> рашен почта
<gid97> аплата с тебя
<Usinsk52> я даже не знаю что и сказать
<gid97> адрес
<gid97> лично
<lukinfore> и голубя
<lukinfore> в руки
<Van_93> :D
<gid97> у соседнего дома могу поймать :)
 * Van_93 прощается со всеми
<Pavia> Всем привет.
<Pavia> Подскажите как посмотреть какая программа забирает сеть?
<TBAPb> netstat -antup
<TBAPb> покажет соединения
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<TBAPb> ты мне?
<Pavia> А где там число передаваемых пакетов в секнду?
<Guest95238> 321
<lukinfore> а кстати да
<nettoxic> re
<lukinfore> есть юзерспесовый счетчик траффика по прцессам?
<lukinfore> без иптаблеса?
<lukinfore> re
<lukinfore> бубунта кстати и не собирает фильтр для таблеса в мейн ядре
<ink_away> lukinfore: darkstat посмотри
<lukinfore> гляну
<[Raiden]> какой дистр был на linux.com
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> максимальная
<[Raiden]> я серьезно
<[Raiden]> есть мысль что дебиан
<only_you> писали вроде редхат или центос
<[Raiden]> а линка нема?
<only_you> ща
<only_you> не, не найду ужо(
<[Raiden]> если случайн овспомнится\попадется - крикни
<only_you> окау
<only_you> мне вот интересно откуда ветер дует
<only_you> кто за всем етим стоит
<Pavia> Поставил iptraf посмотрел статистику. Он показал 52 кбайта в секунду. - файл качал.
<Pavia> А на роуторе внутреняя программа кажет 512 кбайт/с
<Pavia> Роутер asus 500 pv2
<[Raiden]> ещё есть iftop
<only_you> http://www.linux.ru/linux-31-mozhet-poluchit-novyi-logotip :-D
<Pavia> Судя по всему на роуторе левый трафик
<Pavia> Что посоветуете?
<alexamway> роутер показывает трафик провайдера. скорость заявленную по тарифу
<Pavia> Нет. Роутер домашний показывает трафик текуцщий на графике
<alexamway> а как правило 512 / 8 = 64 это максимальная скорость
<alexamway> тоесть 52 в сек это не полная скорость
<[Raiden]> only_you:  Aggressive OS guesses: Linux 2.6.18 (CentOS 5.1, x86) (92%)   - nmap. Кажется сам овтетил на свой вопрос.
<alexamway> блин) почитай структуру IP протокола) RPC изучай)
<alexamway> так не объяснить. но у тя все норм
<alexamway> RFC *
<Pavia> tcp я знаю
<Pavia> И rfc тоже
<alexamway> знаешь говоришь ? сколько байт в пакете ?
<only_you> [Raiden]: я знал :P
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: ну правильно. там НЕ дебиан
<inkvizitor68sl> вот и поломали = )
<Pavia> В udp максимум 65536 минус псевдо ip head  у tcp тоже 65536. Далее IP разбивает пакет на MTU который чаще всего 1500бат бывает больше и меньше
<alexamway> :)
<alexamway> кстати IP табло вещь)
<alexamway> зря избегаешь его)
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: У меня интерес появился, т.к. в жабере на канале федоры была мысль что дебиан
<[Raiden]> )
<alexamway> да и асусы весьма фуфловые роутеры. TP-link 1043 самый рульный по цене и качеству
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai-falkorr> эхххх
<skai-falkorr> почитал срач на лоре, включив режим все коментарии
<skai-falkorr> эпичные долбоноги:)
<skai-falkorr> 8 страниц срача
<skai-falkorr> потом включил обратно фильтры - а я правильно подобрал игнорлистик:) по два-три окмента на тсранице и по теме
<Nor8> skai-falkorr:  ПО поводу чего срач, по поводу взлома линукс.сом?
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> на лоре же самые эпиные школоло
<alexamway> :-Dэххххх))) а говорили что Линуха самая крытая ось и её НЕЛЬЗЯ взломать)))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: видишь:)вот теперь они и сюда пришли:)
<Nor8> )))
<ex-demon> народ а знает куда деется место на жостком в ext4
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: начало учебы не мешают им развлекать нас
<ex-demon> ghjcnj nfr ytljcnegys 50 ubiujd
<dmay> skai-falkorr: лор неадекватен, хабра тупая,опеннет уныл. куда податься?
<ex-demon> просто так недоступны 50 гигов
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну с попкорном то можно и лор почитать
<skai-falkorr> ex-demon: man tune2fs
<skai-falkorr> ex-demon: man google reserved blocks ext4
<skai-falkorr> ex-demon: man brain
<skai-falkorr> хотя последнее для тебя сложновато
<dmay> skai-falkorr: с попкорном можно и тут время от времени посидеть )
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну так там о сейчас совсем пипец:)маты, крики, слюни, идиотизм:)
<dmay> skai-falkorr: вот оскорбил человека на ровном месте :/
<skai-falkorr> dmay: почму оскорбил?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не каждый осилит нейрохирургию же:)
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Ну ломанули и ломанули, будут внимательнее баги фиксить ))))
<ex-demon> и что эти каманды дают
<skai-falkorr> !pm > alexamway
<ubuntuhelp> alexamway, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> ex-demon: а вот осилишь последнюю - поймешь остальные
<dmay> skai-falkorr: хм. а ожет и не на ровном XD
<skai-falkorr> !pm > alexamway
<ubuntuhelp> alexamway, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> @voice alexamway
<ex-demon> а оброзно что делают эти каманды
<skai-falkorr> dmay: вот и как ту сдержаться то?
<Nor8> ))
<paul3> pochemu u menya nelzya vibrat russkuyu raskladku, hotya ona dobavlena v Keyboard Prefences?:(
<skai-falkorr> potomy chto ti ee ne viberaesh
<[Raiden]> paul3: а русский видишь?
<paul3> ee net v spiske
<paul3> da
<[Raiden]> покажи /etc/default/console-setup
<[Raiden]> или 1 мин
<Nor8>  А может у тебя клавиатура не совместима с Убунту? Это очень редкий случай, но быть может.
<paul3> dane.. vradli.. zabil skazat, chto sizhu chere xrdp
<[Raiden]> paul3: какая версия убунты?
<[Raiden]> а...
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<paul3> poslednyaya
<[Raiden]> Хотя всеравно можно проверить.
<Nor8> paul3: Ты все-таки позвони в поддержку, уточни, подходит ли клавиатура. А то как по русски то печатать будешь на такой?
<paul3> u menya ot nouta klaviatura)
<[Raiden]> /etc/default/keyboard http://paste.ubuntu.com/687040/ вот так правильно.
<[Raiden]> не факт что это как-то повлияет на рдп
<inkvizitor68sl> !true
<ubuntuhelp> $? равняется 0
<paul3> ok, spasibo, poshel v rebbott
<paul3> ne prokatilo..(
<Escsun> paul3,
<Escsun> тебе русскую раскладку надо?
<paul3> da
<Escsun> setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" -model pc105
<paul3> XKB extension not present on :10.0
<Escsun> убей свою систему )
<Escsun> что бы такая команда не работала то что то сломал ))
<[Raiden]> из-за рдп мб
<sig_wal1> :10.0 ? ssh чтоли? :)
<paul3> ya tolko dobavil layont v keyboard prefences i privel fail /etc/default/keyboard k vidu, kotoriy tut posovetovali
<lukinfore> иксы без хкб? в убунте?
<paul3> Xrdp
<paul3> vot k takomu vidu http://paste.ubuntu.com/687040/
<Link-King> Всем привет.
<Link-King> Народ, ктонить настраивал на Userver почту iRedMail?
<Link-King> Народ, ктонить настраивал на Userver почту iRedMail?
<lukinfore> 3й щасливый, пробуй
<lukinfore> пф
<Nor8> Сломался на втором )))
<lukinfore> нене
<lukinfore> я верю
<Link-King> всем привет!
<lukinfore> ...
<lukinfore> комбобрейк
<lukinfore> ку
<skai-falkorr> lukinfore: хватить пугать мальца
<lukinfore> где страх
<Nor8> lukinfore: Опс, таки есть он ))))
<lukinfore> Nor8, прува нету
<lukinfore> время покажет
<postreality> Всем привет!!!
<postreality> Народ, а может всё таки ктонить тут работал с iRedMail? =)
<Nor8> )))
<skai-falkorr> три
<skai-falkorr> два
<skai-falkorr> один
<skai-falkorr> lukinfore: показывай нам фокус
<lukinfore> Nor8, pwned!
<Nor8> lukinfore: Прува нет )))
<lukinfore> есть субъективвизмический в вакууме
<postreality> АУ =)
<incorrecto> Я весь в ушах
<incorrecto> Чё орём?
<dmay> я за бан
<postreality> .Да я тут разискиваю человека, который работал с iRedMail, не могу понять одну вешь...
<incorrecto> dmay: Кому бан?
<dmay> postreality: эта вещь - кому вообще нужны непонятные поделки в наш просвященный век?
<dmay> incorrecto: не бойся, не тебе :3
<incorrecto> dmay: Это радует.
<postreality>       dmay: не совсем понял что ты имел ввиду
<lukinfore> я за доступность
<incorrecto> 11.10 прям на глазах разваливается. Вроде бетка. А ведёт себя как альфа.
 * Nerewar is away: Я занят
<Nor8>  incorrecto: Спешат, мелкие баги не пилят в перфект, а результатом падение и взлом линукс.сом ))))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: тооолсто.оч толсто
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Но факт )))
<ivan2507> привет
<incorrecto> Nor8: Панелька верхняя отвалилась,через 30 мин. сама запилилась. Ужос,но прикольно.
<Nor8> incorrecto: Панелька будет и в финале еще с месяц после выхода падать, в 11.04 подобное было )))
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: не факт.а вброс
 * Nerewar is back (gone 00:04:20)
<incorrecto> ivan2507: Здаров.
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: С чего вдрук? Это ж логика, поспешили, пропустили, враги ломанули .
<incorrecto> Спешат,однозначно.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31727
<postreality> Объясните мне плиз, ну очень надо. Поставил iRedMail, всё работает отлично, но надо увеличить размер вложений и самого письма в целом.
<postreality> Увеличил параметры в Постфиксе postconf -e message_size_limit= до 30 метров
<only_you> skai-falkorr: епик вин
<postreality> Увеличил параметры в php.ini - upload_max_filesize = 30M; post_max_size = 30M;
<postreality> Увеличил параметры в кубовском .htaccess - php_value    upload_max_filesize    30M,  php_value    post_max_size    30M
<postreality> И нифига не прикрепляет, сую 15 метровый файлик, а он ни в какую, максимально 6 метров с копейками
<postreality> Пробовал увеличить мемори лимит в кубе и ПХП до 1024 мегабайта, тоже не помогло.
<[Raiden]> может рестартануть службы надо что бы конфиги перечитало
<[Raiden]> я незнаю
<postreality> несколько раз делал полный ребут сервака, не помогло
<postreality> В кубе отображает что можно прицепить 30 метровый файлик, а цеплять не цеплет.
<Nor8>  postreality: А что гугль говорит?
<postreality> Гугль уже кипит от меня, инструкций на эту тему мало, всё уже перепробовал.
<postreality> В логах пишет что превышен максимальный размер вложения и всё тут, хотя в конфигах всё поправил.
<[Raiden]> если вообще ничего не поможет, пиши на postfix.ru , там вроде форум был
<postreality> О, спасибо, попробую там тоже найти помошь
 * Nerewar is away: Временно недоступен
<ex-demon> люди как почистить историю Xchat
<rekcuFniarB> rm -rf ~/.xchat2/scrollback/* наверное
<dmay> ex-demon: элементарно. снести хечат, поставить нормальный клиент, конечно же
<rekcuFniarB> Чем xchat ненормальный?
<ex-demon> снести любой может
<ex-demon> а по теме как всегда один бред пишут
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: не Ъ, да и вообще полу-проприетарщина :/
<dmay> ex-demon: welcome to #ubuntu-ru , baby! 8]
<rekcuFniarB> dmay: опенсорц, гпл, чем не нравится? Тем что автор не хочет вендузятникам давать его бесплатно? :D
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: тем, что автор в итоге ни рыба, ни мясо
<dmay> а значит - идеологически противен
<ex-demon> ну так скажет как почистить Xchat
<rekcuFniarB> Всё нормально там. Просто автор не хочет сборку под венду раздавать бесплатно.
<ex-demon> от той истории что при подключении выдается прошлый чат
<rekcuFniarB> ex-demon: я выше написал
<dmay> и, кстати, надо ещё посмотреть, как он его так закрыает из-под ГПЛ для оффтопика
<rekcuFniarB> dmay: никак не закрывает. Бери да сам собирай.
<dmay> в общем - квассель наше фсйо
<rekcuFniarB> И кстати есть сборки под венду как минимум две.
<skai-falkorr>  в
<skai-falkorr> dmay: квасель гумно и не нужен
<skai-falkorr> вичат торт
<mva> <реклама> а ТЫ проголосовал за «Пиратскую Партию России» на http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/elections2011/ ? ;) </реклама>
<dmay> skai-falkorr: я знаю что вичат торт. но вичат под оффтопиком нема.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: эт проблема вичата
<skai-falkorr> mva: закопать за ненужность
<mva> оффтопик? :)
<mva> в смысле, венду
<dmay> mva: лесом пиратов, на эти выборы есть новая няшка - охлобыстин же :3
<skai-falkorr> dmay: *не
<dmay> skai-falkorr: мне как былопотребителю пофиг. нет под оффтопик - нет вичата. ^__^
<skai-falkorr> dmay: голосовать надо за навального
<skai-falkorr> dmay: мне, как человеку с нормальным интеллектуальным развитием плевать на быдло и оффтопик
 * [Raiden] юзает квирк 4.0.2
 * skai-falkorr плюнул на dmay
<dmay> skai-falkorr: навальный неправильный клоун. если-б он не шел с самого начала в политоту, то ещё можно было бы подумать
<dmay> skai-falkorr: фи как некультурно :\
<iflista> pidgin или xchat?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну так он сначала бабки поднял:)чтоб не тырить, как все политики.ну не тырить такими объемами конечно
<incorrecto> pidgin
<dmay> iflista: ставь уж сразу мирк, чего мелочиться то :3
<dmay> skai-falkorr: любой политик - гамно по определению.
<postreality> Я Pidgim`ом пользуюсь уже который год и доволен по самые уши =)
<dmay> ибо политота - одна из страшнейших ошибок  человечества
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Какие вашши доказательства?  )))
<dmay> skai-falkorr: [Raiden]: тут, походу, самоперепись недоирководов началась :3
<[Raiden]> )
<iflista> dmay: хочется родного, не под вином
<only_you> iflista: или weechat)
<dmay> iflista: квирк, квассель, вичат - по мере возрастания Ъ и красноглазия :3
<[Raiden]> хчат не самый плохой. Нравится - юзайте
<dmay> хчат - ошибка родителей, а пиджин так вообще непонятно что
<postreality> Да тут кому что удобней и привычней, я вот привык к пиджину, теперь не заставишь на другой мессенджер пересесть =)
<dmay> очередное обновление ачечки заставит :3
<[Raiden]> я тоже его использую для всего кроме ирк
<dmay> *асечки
<Nor8>  Запилили уже аську под линукс?
<dmay> Nor8: а зачем?
<postreality> аська - зло, регьтись на jabber и будет вам счастье, без спама, без проблем с серверами и связью, в общем красота =)
<dmay> postreality: без никого, без жизни, и человеков, ога :3
<[Raiden]> на жабе ру тоже комната убунты есть
<[Raiden]> более детская правда
<Nor8>  dmay: Чтобы с утра до вечера наслаждаться нативными звуками входящих сообщений )))
<gid97> в аське есть проблемы с серверами /
<dmay> [Raiden]: там, говорят, какие-то совсем странные опы? даже страннее местных )
<dmay> Nor8: так выпили их из нативного клиента же )
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает. Меня только 1 раз банили )
<iflista> dmay: благодарю.
<Nor8> dmay: Не, это не тру )))
<gid97> mng
<gid97> mrg
<dmay> Nor8: есть немного ) ещё и нелегально, небось )
<[Raiden]> У федорщиков на жабере норм чан. Есть грамотный народ
<[Raiden]> Меня туда случайно занесло, думал будут вопросы по гном3
<[Raiden]> у меня
<dmay> у федорщиков народ везде грамотный, там естественный отбор намного жестче )
<postreality> А кстати на 11.10 будет гном3 или нет?
<[Raiden]> в общем согласен
<[Raiden]> в репах будет
<postreality> А то юнити как-то всё таки не прёт =(
<[Raiden]> в общем то всё будет. Толькона сд будет юнити
<[Raiden]> мне кстати лайтдм понравился, вместо гдм. В виртуалке правда анимация смены ника нерасторопная
<postreality> А по поводу Wayland молчат опять? Как всегда старые добрые иксы?
<[Raiden]> я думаю тем кому не сложно выбрать де по вкусу будет нормально. Даже лучше чем 11.04
<[Raiden]> вейланд будет лет через5 не раньше
<[Raiden]> может через 3
<Nor8> [Raiden]: К следующему лтс вроде обещали
<[Raiden]> ну в лтс его точно не  пихнут
<postreality> Ого, а планы были глобальные на сколько я помню =)
<[Raiden]> Я лично помню самые перые новости. И там была фраза про примерно 5 летний переход
<[Raiden]> год может прошел с тех пор +-
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k57Ln2IfRI
<dima_> привет убунтологи
<[Raiden]> ку
<dima_> уже который раз вернулся в убунту (не линуксоид) все же мне она нравиться
<postreality> Народ, кстати, а посоветуйте пожалуйста хороший рейд контроллер для Supermicro, чтоб понимал ext3/4, а то интегрированные интел и адаптек ехт не понимают а программный рейд как-то стремноват мне кажется...
<only_you> ето здорово
<dima_> но поечему то 11.04 мне не стала
<dima_> сижу на 10ой, там проблемы с АТИ
<only_you> всмісле не стала
<Sergey_IT> dima_, с каким ати?
<dima_> ну с видео картой моей, там абсолютно не поддерживалось оформление
<dima_> какие то квадраты в общем, после установки и первого перезапуска она перестала работать, будто компьютер уходит в ждущий режим
<Sergey_IT> dima_, моей - это тип такой?
<dima_> ATI Radeon X800GTO
<dmay> Sergey_IT: он счас скажет ПСИ-екс )
<dmay> о, смотрите ка
<dima_> а что?)
<dima_> старушка дряхлая
<dima_> а вот в 10ой все отлично работает
<[Raiden]> в компизе или вообще?
<Sergey_IT> dima_, так и юзай 10-ку, в чем проблема?
<dima_> юзаю, просто поделился горем) ну компиз там не работал
<dima_> тоесть все эфекты выставлены - но почему то не работали
<dima_> даже docky не мог работать с анимацией, то есть ее небыло вообще
<postreality> Смотри поддержку твоей видяхи в ядре 11 бунты...
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 компиз 0.9 , есть хавту как откатиться на 0.8.
<postreality> Они убирают поддержку слишком старого железа из новых ядер чтоб ядро в итоге не весило полтонны...
<Sergey_IT> dima_, у меня 3 старых ати - работаю без эффектов и без проблем - 10.04
<[Raiden]> у меня на 9600хт атишке компиз работал
<[Raiden]> это на пару поколений раньше чем х800
<dima_> такая же, но с эфектами, мне то и плевать на сами эфекты, там же настолько все глючно было, что даже прозрачность в терминале не могла корректно работать
<Sergey_IT> и у меня работает на 9600, но не включен
<only_you> у моего брата на компе с 9250 компиз прекрасно работает
<postreality> 11-ая?
<dima_> ну к примеру если открыть какое то окно, и растянуть на весь экран, и повер перетащить открытый терминал, почему то прозрачность работала непосредственно на фон рабочого столо, будто вырезая окно программы под ним
<dima_> да 11-ая
<postreality> Обалдеть, я в шоке...
<dima_> а тэги сарказм?)
<Sergey_IT> dima_, меняй железо
<dima_> Sergey_IT с радостью
<dima_> а тут людей всегда так "много" или популярность еще не набрала маштаба?
<only_you> dima_: зайди на англоязічній
<dima_> о, земляки еще есть)
<only_you> а то
<dima_> вы ребят в большенстве используете линукс по профессии или чисто для домашнего?
<[Raiden]> всегда так. И это самый жирный русский канал по линукс, как бы это печально не звучало
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> жирный вплане троллей? :)
<only_you> :-D
<dima_> да помню еще годик назад тут школотроны кипели нубо вопросами
<[Raiden]> по количеству ников в списке
<Umren> dima_: не каждый способен осилить irc
<dima_> =)
<dima_> ну это спасибо Counter-Strike
<Umren> поэтому народу не over 9000
<dima_> еслиб не она, то я бы так же не мог бы осилить
<dima_> и не понять всех его прелестей
<Umren> quakenet ?
<dima_> да
<only_you> и чем тебе кс помогла пингвина осилить?
<[Raiden]> на жабер ру на убунтовском 44 чела
<[Raiden]> на федорином 49
<dima_> кс помогла осилить ирк
<dima_> а убунту это профессия - техник программист
<dima_> ну студент, учусь
<Umren> ты удалил уже кс?
<dima_> нет, это наркотик
<Umren> сделай это
<only_you> удали читі хотя-бі
<dima_> хаха)
<[Raiden]> я поменял на урбан террор.
<dima_> ну это не то
<only_you> [Raiden]: ту
<dima_> я играл как полу про, за деньги и все дела, турниры и все такое
<gid97> в контру рубимся из под линя?
<only_you> может урбан террор на движок дума3 теперь портируют
<dima_> кстати сейчас в украине отборочные к wcG прошли
<dima_> ну и в россии так же
<Umren> dima_: тут это никому не интересно, а skai-falkorr еще за это банит
<Umren> так что имей ввиду
<dima_> ааа, ок
<dima_> строго модерируемый канал значит
<Umren> пытается им быть покрайней мере
<dima_> ну у меня как альтернатива удалению кс - невеста
<Umren> не рано жениться?
<dima_> гражданский
<dima_> рано
<dima_> но эта любовь
<Sergey_IT> некоторым и в 40 рано
<dima_> а в 40 уже возникает вопрос - зачем?
<dima_> Realtek AC'97 - не работает микрофон, кто знает пути решения?
<gid97> перестановка драйвера проверь перемычки на плате
<dima_> нет, с платой и микрофоном все отлично
<dima_> проблема в драйверах - их нет
<gid97> драйвера
<postreality> Какой звуковой сервер?
<gid97> система администрирование драйверы устройст
<Nor8> dima_: Поставить альса миксер и включить в нем микрофон нужно
<[Raiden]> alsamixer запусти , подергай все ползунки
<dima_> Nor8, сейчас попробую
<postreality> А если у него пульсаудио а не alsa
<[Raiden]> postreality: когда будешь понимать разницу, тогда приходи )
<[Raiden]> в федоре там по умолчанию pavicontrol , они им всё рулят
<[Raiden]> pavucontrol
<[Raiden]> а тут альзамиксер вроде по умолчанию есть и им можно кое-что изменить независимо от того стоит пульс или нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В убунту тоже можно это поставить, но зачем? )))
<[Raiden]> угу
<postreality> Ааа, понял, сорри,,, действительно чушь томорозил =)
<dima_> не ну что за жизнь
<dima_> скайп теперь не устанавливаеться, неверная архитектура i386
<dima_> у меня amd64 архитектура
<[Raiden]> а откуда ты ег оставишь?
<dima_> качаю с сайта
<[Raiden]> dima_: в источники зайди, включи партнеров каноникал
<gid97> в репозиторие есть skype
<[Raiden]> после обновления базы пакетов будет скайп доступен
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 кстати не будет иа32 бакета и 32бит программы можно будет свободно ставить
<[Raiden]> пакета*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, ла, расскажи ему про синаптик )))
<[Raiden]> лень
<dima_> мм забыл какая команда для обновления репозитариев
<postreality> sudo apt-get update
<only_you> sudo apt-get update
<only_you> 2 раза вводи)
<[Raiden]> вообще после смены источников гуи само предлогает обновить базу
<[Raiden]> раньше так было
<postreality> а потом sudo apt-get upgrade до кучи...
<dima_> ммм
<dima_> дайте репозитарий скайпа
<[Raiden]> зачем?
<postreality> Открывай синаптик
<[Raiden]> тебе надо запустить цент управления пакетами или синаптик или обновление пакетами
<dima_> октрыт
<postreality> там в настройках выбирай управление репозиториями вроде называется, я не помню
<postreality> или как-то так
<[Raiden]> зайти в настройку источников и поставить 1 галку
<postreality> вторая сверху строка
<postreality> открыл?
<dima_> мм ребят, я зашел в синаптик в быстром поиске нашел скайп
<dima_> применил, скачивается
<dima_> все ок?
<[Raiden]> значит включено уже
<[Raiden]> ок
<postreality> ну дык всё тогда
<dmay> какое всё, счас ещё полночи будем вебкамеру искать )
<dima_> хахах)
<dima_> еще на очереди
<dima_> господа, спасибо все работает)
<Umren> dmay: гряззный извращенец
<dmay> Umren: опять безпричинные оскорбления? ещё и на почве дискриминации по платформенному признаку?
<Umren> dmay: я про вебкамеру :)
<dmay> Umren: ну я какбэ и не рвался её искать, это, просто, одна из дежурных проблем, как дрова к ати и неработающие шары )
<Umren> а дискриминация по платформеному признаку.. тебя тока жалеть надо :)
<dima_> только вот тихоничко слышно
<Umren> dima_: http://compizomania.org/?p=1339
<Umren> dima_: любая проблема которая у тебя может возникнуть это первая ссылка в гугле, если что
<[Raiden]> )
<dima_> )
<dima_> ууу какие сложности, флеш недоступен для моего типа компьютера
<Nor8> )))
<dima_> (amd64)
<dima_> гуглю
<[Raiden]> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<dima_> без вас убунту не убунту)
<dima_> ммм ребят, а вот тут нужно же чистить последствия интернета как у винды или нет?
<dima_> ну тоесть кэш браузера и все такое?
<dima_> если да, то какой проограммой это делать?
<only_you> можешь конечно почистить
<Umren> dima_: забудь про это пока
<dima_> ну я то понимаю, но все же интерестно
<Umren> почитай про структуру файловой системы, понятнее станет
<Umren> здесь нет нужды в таких программах
<Umren> это всякие dmay каждое утро чистят реестр и кеши
<only_you> разве что немного метса на харде освободит
<Umren> хлам который пише программа чаще всего в твоей /home папке
<only_you> кеш пакетов, например
<dima_> ну все же, для винды это нужно - без этого она тупит
<[Raiden]> есть чистилка BleachBit
<only_you> sudo apt-get clean вроде
<Umren> dima_: Запусти анализатор использования дисков
<dmay> Umren: ложь, пиз^Wклевета и профанация
<dmay> dima_: руки у тебя тупят, лазить куда не надо :/
<[Raiden]> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1XYQfEGGEIw/TOH1j8QX5cI/AAAAAAAACyQ/xXkYNv9BjZs/s800/BleachBit-082-Ubuntu1010-Kurdish.png
<dima_> руки тупять?
<dima_> да вот на счет винды тут не скажы, все там ровно
<novns> [Raiden], курдский - смешной язык
<Umren> novns: так же как и любой другой не нативному спикеру
<only_you> я думал турецкий
<novns> может и турецкий
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Наиболее близкий для понимания язык нашел? :-D
<novns> в ссылке - Kurdish
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> Nor8: там просто шрифты на его похожи ))
<only_you> уже увидел
<[Raiden]> что попалось
<novns> Umren, а вот и нет, латынь мне не кажется мешной, или там французский
<dima_> да скачал блечбит)
<novns> *смешной
<dmay> ощи
<dmay> ладно, реклама хрома
<novns> даже китайский - не смешной
<dmay> реклама новой лады гранты
<Umren> dmay: установи себе ие9 уже
<only_you> :-D
<Umren> "лучший" браузер
<only_you> опустил так опустил)
<dmay> грустный-грустный дядя грустно-грустно смотрит на пустое паркоместо во дворе, отгороженое, блд^W ОТГОРОЖЕННОЕ этими дегнеративными загородочками >.<
<dmay> типа я скоро куплю себе новую гранту, а ЭТОМОЕМЕСТО я уже забил
<novns> что это за поток сознания?
<Umren> это последствия целый день сидения за ведром7
<Umren> его мозг был использован во имя балмера :)
<dmay> это краткое содержание новой рекламы новой ладагранты по нов^W телеку
<dmay> Umren: ие9 стоит. работает. всё пучком.
<Umren> dmay: не закрывай/не выходи
<dmay> Umren: так что не ня
<novns> ие был хорошим одно время
<novns> когда нетскейп был ещё третьим, а ие стал четвёртым
<dmay> 6 был огого для своего времени
<Umren> это было в 90х
<Umren> dmay: хватит про 90е
<novns> css там стал поддерживать
<dmay> счас 9 это типа сафари - работает, не падает, но хз зачем
<novns> (спасибо чувакам из оперы)
<Umren> сафари - это хуждее что можно с вебкитом было сделать
<Umren> худшее
<novns> Umren, без сафари вебкита не было бы
<dmay> Umren: а) 6 вышел чуть раньше ХП, в 2001, б) а может я воспоминаниями о молодост наслаждаюсь :Р
<Nor8>  Чем попроще можно несколько видео файлов в один сшить, знает кто-нибудь?
<Umren> novns: а причем тут сафари? вебкит был до сафари
<Umren> dmay: это все что ты можешь, были времена
<novns> Umren, прочитайте историю вебкита что ли
<Umren> novns: прочитал, они его допилили и всунули в сафари
<dmay> Umren: лицопальма же
<novns> Umren, вебкит, так на минуточку, был создран эпплами из khtml для сафари
<Umren> novns: а еще они телефон изобрели
<novns> для, а не просто так, авось сгодится
<dmay> Umren: нет чтоб выдать типа "да, тогда мс жег, а теперь вот..." и пример какой нить :/
<Umren> dmay: мы уже обсуждали примеры, соцесс стори нету у мс ща
<dmay> причем пример поадекватней бсодов через 10 минут :\
<novns> и только спусня несколько после сафари лет появились другие браузеры на вебките
<novns> всё, уже слова путаю
<Umren> novns: вывод? сафари популяризовал вебкит, а сам сдох
<Umren> все кто на маке сидят на хроме
<[Raiden]> вебкит это форк khtml который впервые был в конквероре
<Umren> да да
<novns> за всех-то не говорите
<[Raiden]> его использовала эпл и потом вернула наработки
<novns> [Raiden], вебкита в конвероре не было, эппл взяла khtml и очень основательно переработала
<dmay> сафари нужен только чтоб включать синк нескольких гуглокалендарей без ифона
<dmay> я других применений не знаю
<Umren> :D
<novns> ну а сафари на маках много кто пользуется
<[Raiden]> novns: а я что-то другое сказал?
<novns> примерно так же, как ие на винде
<Umren> ну.. ие9 нужен только что бы зайти в компатибилити моде на корп сайт, safari вот для календарей, нормальные браузеры, чо
<novns> это вам нужен только для
<[Raiden]> и кстати что доработано сложно мне сказать. Т.к. я пользовался конком ещё с 1.1.2 кде
<novns> а 99% пользователей ходят им в интернет, потому что другого не знают
<dmay> Umren: литтл фикс: сафари вообще для одноразовой операции, один раз в ЖИЗНИ
<Umren> novns: сложно таких людей назвать пользователями
<novns> в общем, далеки вы от народа
<novns> Umren, это почему же?
<novns> сидят люди, пользуются - причём ещё и деньги за это получают
<dmay> Umren: они то, как раз, самые настоящие пользователи - 98% биомассы
<Umren> где? там где такие пользователи сидят обычно браузер тапускать им не дают вобще :D
<dmay> тупо массой
<novns> вот сидит какой-нибудь человек, запускает сафари или ие
<Umren> ты запускаешь?
<novns> нет
<Umren> dmay: ты запускаешь?
<dmay> ой да ну вас нафиг с вашими холиварами, пошёл я мультики смотреть и спать
<dmay> завидуйте
<novns> зарабатывает при этом в сто раз больше, чем все линуксоиды вместе взятые
<dmay> приду - проверю
<novns> а вы его биомассоё зовёте
<novns> самим  не смешно?
<Umren> novns: абрамович?
<novns> какая разница, кто именно
<Umren> он не запускает ие
<dmay> у него весь интернет с голосовый интерфейсом
<dmay> "секретарь" называется )
<novns> ну или вот простое сравнение
<Umren> ога, чото ты загнул с фразой в сто раз больше чем все линуксоиды вместе взятые
<Umren> кто стока зарабатывает, в интернет ваще не ходит
<dmay> novns: биомасса это не оскорбление. это, тксзть, указание на масштабы явления
<novns> есть люди, которые работают с 9 до 18, а потом идут домой к семьям, яхтам или там в театр
<Umren> те кто ходят к яхтам не работают с 9 до 18
<Umren> запомни это
<novns> и есть линупсоиды, 23 часа в сутки настраивающие свой линпс
<novns> ну и кто из них - биомасса?
<dmay> Umren: те, кто ходят к яхтам, работают по 24 часа в сутки :/
<Umren> с 9 до 18 работает планктон
<Umren> dmay: да
<dima_> мм как правльно називается mocp, чтоб скачать
<Umren> dmay: и не смотрят мультики они
<Umren> :)
<dmay> да что вы о всякой фигне то?
<novns> ну да, идут к яхтам и там на нотбуке азпускают сафари ипользуются
<dmay> тут трагедия планетарного масштаба
<[Raiden]> moc
<dima_> спс
<dmay> футурама - сдулась :(
<novns> *и пользуются
<Umren> novns: обеспеченым людям это не интересно, как и интернет вцелом
<novns> ну так кто биомасса-то?
<dmay> Umren: не факт, сдвиги у людей разные бывают )
<Umren> novns: чего ты так завелся то?
<dmay> Umren: некоотрые обеспеченые люди стали обеспечеными именно благодаря интернету. таким он - интересен.
<novns> не, просто забавно
<novns> сидят такие снобы в ирц и решают, кто биомасса, а кто нет
<Umren> да ну, что то тебя задело прям
<dima_> кто-то на гугл+ сидит?
<dima_> если интересует могу дать инвайт
<Umren> dmay сидит
<dmay> novns: что ту  решать то, все биомасса. ну кроме меня, да.
<Umren> dmay: и ты тоже, тк ms :D
<dmay> dima_: на гплюсе жизни нет. зачем туда инвайты то?
<dima_> ну это у кого как, у меня там компания есть)
<novns> гугл+ не даёт rss
<dmay> Umren: за всех остальных я уверен на 100%, а про себя, всё таки, немного сомневаюсь :\
<novns> я всё читаю гугль ридером
<Umren> dmay: с балмером за пазухой жизни нет
<dmay> я проблему рсс решил кардинально - я вообще на это забил
<dmay> кстати, появилось дофига свободного времени
<dima_> а на хабре?
<Umren> dmay: +1
<novns> а вот ходить каким-то сайтам специально, чтоб что-то прочитать - просто лень
<dmay> Umren: скажи это миллионам хомячков )
<Umren> dmay: говорю одному из них :)
<dmay> что на хабре? на хабре две с половиной хорошие статьи в неделю.
<novns> в месяц
<Umren> там тролли жирные
<dmay> Umren: мы не можем ошибаться, нас слишком много XD
<Umren> в комментах, это же самое интересное
<Umren> причем тут статьи?
<dmay> novns: не, последнее время они потихоньку исправляются - всё мамно перетекает в камменты
<dmay> Umren: они настолько жирные, что унылые (
<Umren> dmay: иди уже отсюда
<Umren> dmay: мультики ждут
<dima_> хахах
<dmay> они сдутые (
<dima_> :D
 * Nerewar is away: Временно недоступен
<Wormad> всем привет, пиджин 2.9.0 учетная запись аськи, отображение неправильной кодировки. подскажите где исправить
<only_you> Wormad: пропиши cp1251
<[Raiden]> Wormad: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0912/h_1315778390_2904760_6c50aef9bb.png
<rekcuFniarB> Либо перевести всех в жабир
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, а в пиджине нет возможности так же поменять кодировку для aim?
<Umren> есть вариант проще
<Umren> просто не пользоваться icq :D
<rekcuFniarB> Я и говорю перевести всех в жабир.
<Umren> а зачем гемороится зовя в джаббер кого то?
<rekcuFniarB> Впрочем от IM можно совсем отказаться. e-mail рулит.
<rekcuFniarB> Бесят навязчивые сообщения, отвлекающие внимание.
<Umren> ага
<Umren> или ссылочки
<Umren> на картинки и демотиваторы
<Umren> и прочий мусор
<Wormad> поставь антиспам
<rekcuFniarB> с матаном
<Wormad> [Raiden] спасибо
<Umren> в im сидят сплошные попрошайки :D
<dmay> сдулисьсдулисьсдулись (
<dmay> а у вас тут чего?
<dmay> ничего. ну, пойду дальше это пойло смотреть (
<Umren> dmay: иди наруто смотри, лол
<Umren> тогда тя тут долго не увидим)
<Umren> плакал http://s1.fffuuu.ru/images/ec7be228e0b5a91c7f77d64a36b507e6.jpg
<dmay> Umren: тыничонипанимаешь в аниме. взрослых надо посылать смотреть не наруто, а ван пис же
<only_you> Umren: сохранил, спасибо, бро
<Umren> dmay: наруто и инуяшу
<Umren> dmay: уан пис это добивание уже
<dima_> подскажите программу для записи с экрана?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-03
<nicloay> здоров, народ :), кто может подсказать по проблеме pptp  и iptables. Подконекченые клиенты имеют тот же адрес подсети что и сама сеть где установлен pptp, после iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -s 192.168.2.0/24 -j MASQUERADE Клиенты могут видеть машины в офисной сети
<nicloay> но проблема что офисные машины не видят клиентов зашедших через pptp
<nicloay> gateway и машины находятся на разных серверах.. возможно надо в gateway роутинг прописать
<nicloay> блин.. gateway и pptp сервер
<nicloay> да.. точно, проблема в роутинге..
<[Raiden]> Не прошло и века http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34729
<mayday> неужели :)
<[Raiden]> В ситуации с GNOME разработчики   - с этого и до конца предложения. Это то что реально происходит.
<[Raiden]> Алан Кох отличный программер. Ближе к началу 2000 я его ядра юзал -ac. Потом из них почти всё в  вливалось в главную ветку.
<[Raiden]> В общем серьезные дяьки собрались
<[Raiden]> Я правда думал что он Кокс
<[Raiden]> рекомендую ещё комент от Crazy Alex
<nicloay> у меня помоему какая то беда arp - есть сервер с 2мя сетевыми картами, у обоих разные мак адреса, роутер в arp таблице показывает разные ip с одинаковыми mac-ами, на тот сервер прописан роутинг - на один из  ip, но пакеты уходят на другой
<[Raiden]> забавно
<[Raiden]> может роутер глючит?
<tech-desk> или кэш почитсить
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> удобная разбивалка куе\имидж in progress http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0903/h_1346670368_6574524_a28c3d5613.png
<[Raiden]> решил побить их что бы свободней выбирать плейеры и вообще.
<tech-desk> нормуль)
<tech-desk> а нет что это я....ШГ же))))
<tech-desk> простите)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> шг oxygen , на ппа находится.
<tech-desk> Ну я э шучу)) вспомнил как везде на лоре было ШГШГШГШГ ))
<[Raiden]> да я понял )
<vladgobelen> tech-desk: именно поэтому теперь в линуксе лучшие шрифты)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> +1
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34695
<tech-desk> Самые лучшие )
<tech-desk> кстати,а давайте разберемся с ssl nginx и сертификатами?) есть желание?
<tech-desk> а то форум nginx'a лежит,а вики не интересна)
<artus> tech-desk, /join #nginx
<tech-desk> Ладно ладно) понял я))
<sharikoff> тыц
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<Sergey_IT> ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<tagezi> всем привет )
<shenmue> что сломал сегодня?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, что напрограмил?
<tagezi> сломал? )) ничего
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я очень медленн программлю..
<shenmue> проверь внимательно. вдруг чо? а то скучно
<tagezi> сейчас пытаюсь, наконец, научиться классы писать )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сколько символов в час?
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня из 2 написаных классов, только один, более менее нормальны, а второй вообще какой-то странный
<shenmue> а нынче как показывает команда гнома нужно не програмить а удалять строчки кода из продуктов и выдовать как новое
<shenmue> так что освой бэкспейс и делет
<tagezi> не, так ничего нового не сделать, а старой фигни и так навалом..
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, многие классы на первый взгляд странные
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Xiting> ага
<pr0mode> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<Xiting> Ооо
<Xiting> привет
<Xiting> я впервые в мирке вообщем
<tagezi> мирке? о_О
<Xiting> ну да
<Xiting> или как это называется?
<shenmue> мирк это такой древний ирц клиент на древней операционке которая щас уже не используется
<Xiting> ага
<[Raiden]> да можно итак.
<Xiting> ну всмысле в сети IRC явпервые
<Xiting> клиент xchat azure
<[Raiden]> shenmue: )
<pr0mode> походу и shenmue такой же древний разтак много о древних осях и ирц клиентах знает
<Xiting> ага
<Xiting> всем еще раз привет
<shenmue> в секте смайлы появились
<baronos> В какой?
<shenmue> вк.ком которая
 * baronos перекрестился зубами трижды
<Nor8> ))
<tagezi> не ужели они наконец допёрли, что смайлы можно сделать? )
<shenmue> хм... сделанно так себе.. сразу видно белыые квадарты... то есть css темные темы не катят уже
<deniska> [v
<deniska> смайлики не нужны
 * deniska всегда старается отрубать эти убогие картинки
<deniska> а ещё я пишу (: чтобы у большего числа людей этот смайлик отоброжался как текстовый
<shenmue> я тоже часто так делаю (=
<tagezi> вк вообще не нужен )
<Nor8> +1
<shenmue> моедры! тут фэйсбукнутые не поддерживают отечественного копипастера
<artus> shenmue, закусывай, закусывай :)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> shenmue: тебе совсем скучно?
<baronos> Фасебук держу только для быстрого общения с ромоделами моего дройда :)
<deniska> самые интересные люди в гуглоплюсе обитают
<deniska> Линус Торвальдс, Леннарт Поттеринг, Мигель де Иказа, Теодор Тсо и многие другие :3
<tagezi> я )
<tagezi> хотя, если быть честным, социалки вообще бред
<Nor8>  До определенной степени
<[Raiden]> Леннарт и Мигель такие люди которых иногда хочется поблагодарить, а иногда хочетяс не видеть их трудов.
<[Raiden]> В прочем популярными становятся не только положительыне герои.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> льные*
<Nor8>  И кто же из не положительных стал популярным?
<tagezi> Nor8: Бил Гейтс )
<Sergey_IT> Nor8: райден
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну, не знаю )  Гитлер, наполеон :)
<[Raiden]> мигель де икаса
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не знал, что они блог ведут ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> А кто такой Мигель? )))
<[Raiden]> Мигель это тот кто решил на базе тулкита для гимпа сделать десктопное окружение
<[Raiden]> а потом во времена второй версии убежал работат ьв майкрософт
<Nor8> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/gnome-founder-says-desktop-linux-is-dead    А потом еще это сказал ))))
<deniska> хм
<Nor8> Но Линус  его осадил как школьнега!    http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/linus-torvalds-gnome-are-in-total-denial
<deniska> я вот подумываю чтоб свой тулкит написать
<deniska> на го, х11 и кайро
<deniska> никакой кроссплатформенности, никакой кроссязычности, никаких лейаут менеджеров и прочих лишних штук
<[Raiden]> В моем случае кстати почти так и вышло. Я остался фактичеки только по тай причине, что к релизу гнома3 кде стало достаточно стабильным.
<[Raiden]> той*
<deniska> только кнопочки, поля ввода и прочие действительно нужные для построения интерфейса штуки :3
<Sergey_IT> deniska, аппетит приходит во время еды
<[Raiden]> авторы гнома пишут что проект живет и есть любители. Может я просто чего-то не понял, но как бы и не важно уже. Если кому-то нравитя, то наверное не зря )
<deniska> тулкит желательно статически компилируемый вместе с бинарниками
<deniska> и чтоб занимал килобайт сто в бинарнике
<deniska> и опять же
<deniska> никаких поддержек тем и прочей лабуды :3
<deniska> нормальная работа с RLE языками важнее, чем какие-то там темки
<[Raiden]> динамически разделяемые либы это ок. тут всю идею просто убивает то т факт что надо быть бинарно совместым не с 1 ос, а фактически со столькими сколько дистров линукс. Имхо.
<[Raiden]> правда наличие исходников несколько исправляет картину
<tagezi> deniska: а тринукс тебя не прёт уже?
<[Raiden]> при таком количесве не совсем совместимых по сути форков статик линковка была бы наверное лучше.
<[Raiden]> хоть и больше по размеру
<deniska> [Raiden]: статик линковка кстати при определённых условиях меньше по размеру
<[Raiden]> может быть
<deniska> во-первых это должна быть настоящая статическая линковка, а не «положить все либы в ./lib и вызвать с LD_PRELOAD»
<deniska> во-вторых линкер должен иметь возможность отбросить неиспользуемый код
<deniska> Динамическая линковка вообще имеет больше минусов чем плюсов :3
<[Raiden]> ну это спорно всё.
<[Raiden]> может быть надо что-то совсем новое. не использующе стандарты мс и позикс )
<[Raiden]> но мировая лень и жадность такие большие что это если будет , то не скоро.
<[Raiden]> или даже есть\было уже, но не вылезло достаточно наверх
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> правда эпл нам показывает на примере осх, что и на позикс-базед что-то можно сделать если захотеть
<deniska> [Raiden]: есть план9, там выкинули очень многое из позикса
<deniska> исходники открыты, бери и развивай :3
<[Raiden]> яж юзер. Мне надо что бы развили и дали и что бы я афигел от увиденного
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> [Raiden]: вот поэтому ВВП на душу населения у РФ в заднице
<deniska> потому что вся страна таких юзеров :3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну не всем же кодить.
<deniska> не всем
<deniska> Но без инвестиций в той или иной форме в фундаментальные штуки далеко не уедешь
<[Raiden]> мы в тебя верим! что бы ос написал к 2013 и ввп вывел в космос
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Кстати про космос
<tagezi> )
<deniska> Вот про курьёзити не слышал разве что глухой
<deniska> (он видел или читал)
<deniska> А ведь план9 — проект подобный курьёзити :3
<deniska> Заслать железяку на другую планету
<deniska> Чтобы жахнуть лазером на камень и посмотреть что получится (:
<deniska> Вот и план9. Давайте выпилим из юникса почти всё кроме open() и посмотрим что получится.
<teddyp1cker> ну ваш план9.Даешь haiku на десктоп!)
<Sergey_IT> пока есть возможность наращивать память и скорость ничего путного не будет
<deniska> А вот хайку как раз не нужна
<deniska> она как другая венда, только зафейлившаяся
<[Raiden]> она легче винды и консоль там из гнуутилс
<deniska> это не отменяет того, что она как венда
<[Raiden]> но оказалась не нужна
<deniska> под венды тоже гну утилс есть
<deniska> (кстати нужность гну утилс тоже под вопросом)
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Кстати макось, не смотря на то, что там в глубине какой-то мифический юникс, опять же гораздо ближе к винде по сути
<deniska> ни с чем не совместимое апи
<deniska> и так далее
<teddyp1cker> beos в свое время единственная умело с ядрами > 1 по человечески рабоать
<deniska> как андроид
<deniska> который хоть и на линуксе, но нифига не линукс :3
<[Raiden]> ну в общем-то да. новые конфиги гнома уже всеравно не попарсить грепом. А значит и конфиги юнити и синамона...
<teddyp1cker> и линуксов вон совсем не давно биглок выкинули
<deniska> teddyp1cker: линукс умел много ядер ещё до того, как это стало мейнстримом
<teddyp1cker> не умел правильно)
<deniska> ну видимо людей, ставящих линукс на суперкомпьютеры, эта правильность не волновало
<deniska> а когда smp стали заниматься на десктопных машинках в виде многоядерных процессоров
<deniska> тогда оказалось что и линукс, и шиндошс и прочие ос их уже умеют
<teddyp1cker> да я и не спорю
<teddyp1cker> просто хоть какое-то разнообразие
<teddyp1cker> а то *nix хоть соли)
<tagezi> надо будет artusu кофе заслать, у него наверное покончался )
<deniska> teddyp1cker: как только люди пытаются выдумать ос, получается либо что-то похожее на юникс, либо что-то похожее на винду
<deniska> принципиально третьего варианта я не видел
<deniska> разве что что-нибудь старое вроде амиги
<deniska> но там было на ДОС вообще похоже архитектурна
<deniska> да что ж такое
<deniska> почему я путаю буквы, слова и окончания когда кушаю?
<teddyp1cker> deniska: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34732 - или вот такое)
<teddyp1cker> суровые польские безопасники)
<teddyp1cker> интересно там снепшоты для приложений можно делать?
<teddyp1cker> упал гимп скажем - откатился)
<deniska> teddyp1cker: это просто гипервизор со свистоперделками
<deniska> а никак не новая ОС
<teddyp1cker> знаю конечно)
<teddyp1cker> но кстати примерно такого можно добится если скурпулезно правила для apparmor написать
<teddyp1cker> или что там сейчас модно
<teddyp1cker> кто-нибудь в курсе : gt240 c nouveau работает?
<teddyp1cker> как-то не понял я из их вики
<Nor8> teddyp1cker: Работает, так же как и с драйвером от нвидиа
<teddyp1cker> а начиная с какой версии?
<[Raiden]> ))
<teddyp1cker> просто у меня почти все livecd только с nomodeset и vesa драйвером грузятся
<[Raiden]> у меня был тоже черный экран на 1 из версий. Советую закрытые
<Nor8> Cтавь смело,  у нвидии с линуксом проблем нет, да и закрытые дрова лучше
<[Raiden]> закрытые дадут фпс сравнимый с вин версией , декодинг видеокартой во флеше и видео. Открытые адут только идеологию и глюки.
<[Raiden]> тяжко писать без спеков
<[Raiden]> если именно открыте сравнивать то радеон далеко вперед ушел
<teddyp1cker> мне фпс только для кдешных свистелок
<teddyp1cker> как-то не очень они с бинарными)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Факты такие: Нвидиа единственные карты, на котоые под линукс есть драйвера и которые частенько работают даже лучше, чем виндовые.
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: у меня ок.  304.43 драйвер
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: А кде на убунту ставить будет только мазохист. Это не от драйверов зависит
<[Raiden]> бред, я пишу с кде
<vladgobelen> ну так ссзб
<[Raiden]> ))
<teddyp1cker> ну там что как то особенно kwin собран
<shenmue> данные smart через консоль как узнать?
<vladgobelen> я тоже с КДЕ, но я не с убунту
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], точно, бред )
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Но в любом случае даже кеды на закрытых будут лучше
<teddyp1cker> ну тогда ок
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSkkP4AiiM - примерно так у меня работает. там захват ффмпегом ещё ресур жрет немеряно.
<teddyp1cker> просто я помню как какой то старой атишной карточки компиз с открытми дровами просто летал
<[Raiden]> видео хваталось правда с гф8600гтс, сча гф550
<teddyp1cker> а на бинаре как-то плохо было
<teddyp1cker> вот я и подумал
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: еще не наигрался со свистелками?)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: не сравнивай с АТИ
<[Raiden]> я не могу ими наиграться, т.к. я этим просто пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> хотя не так активн окак на видео. Это показуха
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Видеокарты АТИ лучше вообще не покупать, на них по сути драйверов не пишут. Там уже хорошо если какой то их двух драйверов (открытй или закрытый)  прилично работает
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Нвидиа совсем другое дело
<[Raiden]> мне дрыгающиеся окна ещё в бериле понарвились лдет 5 назад. И  не вижу смысла отключать то что нравится )
<[Raiden]> тут композит для фуллскрин софтин не юзается (так настроено) + ест ьхткей дял отключения композита. Всё короче предусмотрено. Я правда никогда не выключаю.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты свое снимай
<[Raiden]> ?
<vladgobelen> У всех кеды как на видео. Просто в убунту они еще и тормозят
<[Raiden]> это моё видео
<[Raiden]> в кубунте
<vladgobelen> Понятно
<vladgobelen> Значит это мало заметно либо на видео, либо из-за свистелок
<teddyp1cker> и блин еще в xbmc тиринг
<teddyp1cker> на любых настройках
<[Raiden]> я не встречал то , о чем ты говоришь. Так что мне нечего добавить. У меня кде работает так же как и в других дистрах с кде. )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ты не юзал КДЕ на нормальных дистрах
<vladgobelen> у тебя оно работает "как обычно"
<[Raiden]> оно и должно работать везде как обычно.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: оно не должно столько жрать
<teddyp1cker> да у меня не жрет
<teddyp1cker> там только немопук и жрет
<teddyp1cker> но он легко отключаемый
<[Raiden]> пришел какой-то деятел ьс другим дистром и пытается сказат ьчто у нас кде не такие как надо )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Тоесть ты не можешь связать невероятное количество сожранной памяти с откликом?
<vladgobelen> Ок. Забей
<[Raiden]> невероятное это сколько?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это при всем софте от 1гб и выше
<teddyp1cker> пффф
<[Raiden]> лол
<teddyp1cker> нетбинс + глассфиш + виртуалка с сервером + jmeter гига под 3 и ниче живой
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: вот про это я  и говорю
<vladgobelen> большое потребление - плохой отклик
<vladgobelen> к этому можно привыкнуть - да, но зачем?
<vladgobelen> убунту не плохая, просто не для КДЕ
<teddyp1cker> можно же swapness покрутить
<vladgobelen> а своп дает тормоза еще сильнее
<teddyp1cker> и еще чтото что совсем редко к подкачке ядро лезло
<teddyp1cker> ну короче не стоит мне копаться с ручной сборкой nouveau и сидеть себе дальше на бинарном?
<[Raiden]> вылехзайте уже на белый свет. Очень помогает пройти на яндекс маркет и своими глазами убедиться что 8гб рам стоят от 1300 рублей - это во превых. А во вторых кде предоставляет массу возможностей , а не просто так жрёт.
<[Raiden]> ну и в третьих оно жрёт не в кубунте, оно жрёт везде.
<teddyp1cker> да вот в моей дыре 4 окола 600
<teddyp1cker> мне не жалко
<teddyp1cker> пускай джрет
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/2316.png
<[Raiden]> 32бит версия кстати жрёт ощутимо меньше
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/2317.png
<vladgobelen> 32 жрет всего на 10% меньше
<vladgobelen> а у меня на скринах еще много
<vladgobelen> я софт немного перемешал в последний раз
<[Raiden]> наотрубал всё , вот и жрёт столько. Мне это не интересно.
<vladgobelen> Что наотрубал?
<[Raiden]> я хочу использвать всё и ещё чего-нить навключать в процессе
<vladgobelen> я же сказал - это много
<[Raiden]> ну, непомук выключил?
<vladgobelen> в нормальной конфигурации максимум 600-700
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Для чего тебе непомук?
<[Raiden]> так, хотите считать рам, открывайте калькулятор и считайте. а ту тне надо )
<teddyp1cker> непомук не вообще плох так-то
<[Raiden]> не поверишь
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Чтобы было? Ну так поставь еще несколько серверов там лишних. А пусть будет
<[Raiden]> для поиска
<vladgobelen> *фейспалм*
<teddyp1cker> но блин он умолчанию как дурак все бинарники в индекс сует
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: для поиска чего?
<teddyp1cker> по содержимогу и меткам
<vladgobelen> Ну и у меня поиск работает
<teddyp1cker> многда так проще в исходниках найти чего
<vladgobelen> так зачем?
<teddyp1cker> доки сложил в однупапку
<teddyp1cker> по питону скажем
<teddyp1cker> натравил ytgjver
<teddyp1cker> непомук
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0904/h_1346706096_2468191_0b182ab052.png
<teddyp1cker> и по alt+f2 ищешь
<teddyp1cker> вместо grep -rnw
<teddyp1cker> ну или музон
<teddyp1cker> )
<teddyp1cker> причем ты можешь сериализотр свой написать
<teddyp1cker> там есть интерфейсы для этого
<[Raiden]> от непомука больше пользы чем о трам занятой только на 1гб, особенн окогда ест ь4.
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А еще его можно не отключать, а так сказать "перенаправить". Не нужно свое невежество прикрывать мифическим поиском
<teddyp1cker> но блин как он наджоедает тем что jar сует в индексы
<vladgobelen> Он нужен для работы конкретных приложений
<teddyp1cker> и прочее
<teddyp1cker> от этого быстро пухнет
<[Raiden]> не надо выключайте. Я не против.
<vladgobelen> тебе тоже не нужно
<teddyp1cker> да не если посидеть и настроить его то ок
<teddyp1cker> непонятно зачем меня просто ползователя парить этим
<vladgobelen> ты не назвал причин его использования
<teddyp1cker> блин
<teddyp1cker> уже 2 причины
<[Raiden]> насчет 10% между 32и64бит я не соглашусь никогда. А вот насчет лагов в кубунте именно - такое может быть. Дистры они ведь не одинаковые, хоть их и называют одним словом.
<[Raiden]> но для меня ок именн окубунта )
<teddyp1cker> быстрый поиск по содержимогу и метаданным
<teddyp1cker> что ж тут сложного)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Потому что ты некомпетентен. Вера и наука несовместимы
<teddyp1cker> началось)
<teddyp1cker> в макоси эта штука клевая
<[Raiden]> может быть. У меня нету особых целей познавать линукс или все виды дистрибутивов. У меня они вообще другие
<teddyp1cker> поиск
<teddyp1cker> летает и сразу все ищет без тычка
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: это нормально
<teddyp1cker> и наверняка там sqlite допиленном работает
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/150769/
<vladgobelen> лучше вот обсудите)
<vladgobelen> намного интереснее
<vladgobelen> Похоже будущее приходит
<[Raiden]> вот только ты тоже на компетентного не похож. на длнях заявил что опенсусе почти мертв, а сегодня у тебя 32бит софт весит в рам почти столько же. )
<teddyp1cker> ну круто тачки-беспилотники
<teddyp1cker> сразу томми вспомнился)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: представь перспективы
<teddyp1cker> ну пока слабо представляю
<teddyp1cker> мне про аварии не очень понятно
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: ?
<teddyp1cker> я конечно не знаю но мне кажется крупные аварии приисходят именно из-за вещей типа огоромные скорости
<teddyp1cker> ну предствавь едет беспилотник
<vladgobelen> не совсем
<vladgobelen> аварии из-за человеческого фактора чаще всего
<teddyp1cker> и ему со встречки псих резко поворачивает
<teddyp1cker> на очень большой скорости
<vladgobelen> о! первый комментарий
<vladgobelen> zone19 3 сентября 2012 в 17:44 #
<vladgobelen> Если все пойдет с такими же темпами, то в краткосрочном будущем (до 100 лет) возникнет ситуация, что управление машины водителем в городе вообще запретят по соображениям безопасности.
<vladgobelen> как раз про это
<teddyp1cker> а то есть несмотрят на то что баесплотник просто из-за габаритов машины и другого
<teddyp1cker> она не успеет сверунть а тормозить без толку
<teddyp1cker> и произойдет авария)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: а в твоей ситуации беспилотник сможет среагировать и начать тормозить намного раньше, чем человек
<vladgobelen> или заранее
<vladgobelen> это возможнл
<teddyp1cker> это
<teddyp1cker> или иногда бывает что просто свенуть или тормознуть без ушерба другим никак
<teddyp1cker> и ты спровоцируешь новую аварию
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGiAWKVBz6s
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: если не будет человеческого фактора - будет такое
<teddyp1cker> хотя янашел плюс
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/2807257.png - смотрите не только рам , но и своп. Может конечн ои бывают случаи при которых разница в 10% но обычно больше.
<teddyp1cker> можно пьяным гонять
<[Raiden]> кстати на этом скриншоте ещё видно на скольк оможет быть ущербен классический таскбар когда много окон. одни точки видно. Икон онли с группировкой как в доках, вин7 лучше.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: )
<teddyp1cker> лол
<teddyp1cker> представил себе 2020 год
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: "ждем летающих скейтов в 2015" (с)
<teddyp1cker> автоконцерн самсунг судится с эпплом(iCar) из-зи формы клбча зажиганияи квадратных фар
<vladgobelen> )))
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: дело в том, что самсунг это корпорация совсем другого уровня, нежели эппл
<teddyp1cker> при этом собирается эппл на на концернах самсунг
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: там не только компы
<vladgobelen> там и тяжелая техника итд итп
<teddyp1cker> тяжелая техника самсунг?
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: у нас вон в городе экскаваторы самсунг постоянно встречаются
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Самсунг это гигантское "семейное" предприятие
<vladgobelen> а эппл небольшая фирма одиночки
<[Raiden]> эпл испольузет процессоры и другие часть самсунг, но собираются они по большей части на фоксконе
<teddyp1cker> ну уж не небольшая совсем
<[Raiden]> в китае
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://images02.olx.ru/ui/2/04/37/18069737_1.jpg
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://images02.olx.ru/ui/9/48/39/1289374858_136593939_4--Samsung-MX202W-2-1999--1289374858.jpg
<teddyp1cker> может это франшиза?
<teddyp1cker> а на деле daewoo какой-нибудь)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: Я перефразирую. В сравнении с самсунг - эппл небольшая фирма одиночки
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: вторую фотку смотри
<teddyp1cker> ну да я вижу
<[Raiden]> самсунг крупнее и вообще производитель массы вещей. Эпл фактически превратился в заказчика.
<[Raiden]> но это ему не мешает быт ьсамой дорогой фирмой в сша
<[Raiden]> дороже чем мс
<[Raiden]> самсунги ещё оптику для военных выпускают
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: самая дорогая фирма в сша - армия сша
<[Raiden]> кто про что )
<teddyp1cker> блин я тут целый час собирал https://github.com/openwebos/build-webos
<teddyp1cker> а оказалось калькулятор блин галерея и еще кака-то фигня
<teddyp1cker> нифига нету толком)
<denis21> Целый час компилять калькулятор? Лол.
<teddyp1cker> ну не совсем но на деле примерно так
<teddyp1cker> там один вебкит опухнешь собирать
<deniska> хм
<deniska> ну там кроме вебкита особо ничего и нет компилируемого
<deniska> sdl ещё всякие и системные сервисы
<deniska> а всё что можно на js
<deniska> и кстати оно не тормозило как ведроид (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: вебкит очень большой
<teddyp1cker> ну с последним сдк если включить гпу то эмулятор приятный станет)
<teddyp1cker> особбенно с 4.1
<deniska> ну эмулятор это фигня
<teddyp1cker> прям красота
<deniska> надо нативно пускать
<[Raiden]> ведройд не тормозит, а тормозил. И оптимизировали уже и железо совсем другое уже. на мобилках 2012 года всё четко.
<deniska> [Raiden]: ну да, чтобы андроид перестал тормозить, пришлось ставить двухядерные цпу с частотой более гигагерца
<teddyp1cker> deniska: всмысле через vbox x86 образ
<teddyp1cker> ?
<deniska> teddyp1cker: всмысле просто запускать на компьютере, безо всяких вбоксов
<teddyp1cker> а зачем мне
<teddyp1cker> я ж пишу под телефоны
<deniska> [Raiden]: теперь надо придумать как их научить не разряжаться за 4 часа (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://dev.by/news/59060
<[Raiden]> у меня мобилка с 2х800мгц. И андройд ещё старый 2.3.6 видимо я какой-то особенный ) То кеды не тормозят, то андройт не лагает.
<artus> deniska, у меня и на 1м ядре 2.3 не тормозит вообще, и в антуту 3к+ выдает, пробемы? ))
<deniska> teddyp1cker: а зачем под вебось писать, оно же считай померло, не?
<teddyp1cker> не мне просто интересно было
<teddyp1cker> что это за штука
<deniska> artus: у пользователей андроида иногда бывают свои представления, о том, что значит не тормозить
<artus> deniska, да вот нет, тормозило на стоковой прошивке
<artus> так что ненадо)
<deniska> ну…
<teddyp1cker> ну а вы как хотели - тут вам и сервисы и broadcstreceiver'ы
<deniska> А теперь порассуждаем как [Raiden]
<teddyp1cker> и сборщик мусора
<deniska> Пользователь не хочет возиться с прошивками, он же не пограмист
<teddyp1cker> и чтоб не тормозило)
<teddyp1cker> сказки
<deniska> teddyp1cker: в вебоси тоже сборщик мусора и всякие рантайм извращения, но не тормозит (:
<teddyp1cker> вот кстати ничего сказть не могу
<vladgobelen> deniska: про программиста могут высказать только идиоты
<deniska> ну на реальном девайсе ес-сно
<[Raiden]> рассуждать не надо , идите на ютуб и смотрите как тормозит, или зайдите в магаз и палцем повозите сами.
<deniska> vladgobelen: я рассуждал как [Raiden] (:
<teddyp1cker> возможно что там как-то посвоему выделят ресурсы
<artus> deniska, мм, весь процес прошивки - залить на карту и перегрузится) а кто не хочет - берут апараты по цвету и жуют кактусы
<vladgobelen> deniska: Водил.  У сестры андроид. Никаких тормозов
<artus> deniska, ну или покупают яфоны и ноют что музыку на них запилить нельзя)
<teddyp1cker> просто блин либо свобода и делай с осью что хочешь
<deniska> artus: или берут айфон и получают хоть и аппарат с куцей функциональностью, но зато с нетормозным гуи (:
<teddyp1cker> либо iOS)
<deniska> Я до сих пор помню свой первый ведроидофон
<vladgobelen> deniska: когда мне говорят типа такого:"я же не программист, тут все так сложно", я вспоминаю что я собственно _столяр_ и хочется взять и уе***ть
<deniska> Он обладал мощными на тот момент спеками — 600 мгц куалком
<teddyp1cker> 1.5
<artus> deniska, гуи не тормозит даже на лыже дуосе у жены, хотя апарат далеко не фонтан , во, тупить начинает только когда пишет 2 трека по жепесе и паралельно ведет по маршруту на яндекскартах )
<deniska> Но блин
<deniska> Даже ЛОР на нём тормозил (:
<teddyp1cker> по началу на голой оси особо нечему тормозить
<deniska> Собственно SGS2 у меня не тормозит вроде в основном
<artus> и да, ходить в интернеты с чего нить что меньше 5" - изврат
<[Raiden]> Артус, ну зачем ты эт сказал. Тебя сча припишут в мой лагерь.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> пиши лучше что тормозит
<deniska> Но у сгс2 двухядерный проц и 1 гб рамы (:
<deniska> и даже на нём
<vladgobelen> artus: вон у сестры хперия какая то "розовенькая" с андроидом.. Так же никаких тормозов
<teddyp1cker> короче вот веб ось мне на картинко очень нарвится
<vladgobelen> artus: хотя я бы лучше n950 пощупал)
<teddyp1cker> прятные контроллы
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONLa6Xon6b4
<teddyp1cker> и нет тормозов
<artus> [Raiden], тормозило годик назад) сейчас 2.3.3 не тупит, ну если только апарат не совсем за 100$
<deniska> Гуглоплей тормозит на любом девайсе
<teddyp1cker> вот планшетик я бы наней взял бы
<vladgobelen> а вот знаете.. у меня инет не тормозит даже на моем se k510i.. даже хабр
<teddyp1cker> дюймов 10 стандартный
<deniska> Что забавно — я снимал это видео в опровержение того, что андроид тормозит
<vladgobelen> artus: и на нем явно меньше 5" ))
<[Raiden]> верьте артусу!
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> а оно возьми и как лагани на 50й секунде
<deniska> аж капец
<deniska> да и вообще прокрутка не фонтан (:
<artus> vladgobelen, щупал давече I9220, если не обращать внимание на камеру и экран, апарат гуд )
<teddyp1cker> неужели вас так сильно это напрягает
<deniska> не очень
<deniska> но ведь могло бы быть и лучше!
<deniska> на девайсине, которая мощнее моего позапрошлого компьютера
<teddyp1cker> куда серьзней то что у меня на антивирус и я бегаю к розетке каждые 2 дня
<teddyp1cker> или каждый вечер
<vladgobelen> artus: я вот уже четвертый год ищу замену своему телефону.. а он все живет и живет.. и замены нет
<deniska> Он ведь не множество мандельброта рисует, над которым четвертопень задумывается
<deniska> ему надо тупо нарисовать битмапы на экране
<tagezi> vladgobelen: я уже 5 год помоему
<[Raiden]> бывают ещё ньюансы прошивок. Я смотрел на ютубе видео сравнения 2 телефонов galaxy ace2 и сони сола. желехо 100% одинаковое, только сола на 200мгц быстрее и именно на ней лагал ифейс  так что заметно без тестов.
<deniska> т.е. грубо говоря (при правильном подходе к делу) просто раз в 30 секунд составить опенглю список на рисование
<artus> vladgobelen, таже фигня с касиком )
<vladgobelen> tagezi: моему больше 5 лет)
<deniska> в iOS собственно так и сделано
<deniska> рисование интерфейса — грошевая операция, она принципиально не должна тормозить
<teddyp1cker> там более того
<deniska> если тормозит интерфейс — значит в системе что-то не в порядке
<teddyp1cker> отрисовщик имеет realtime приоритет
<artus> deniska, угу, ток у яблок  гарантия заканчивается ровно тогда когда умерает батарея :D а она увы долго не живет)
<teddyp1cker> и просто ничего не может занимать проц в момент скролла
<deniska> teddyp1cker: соль скорее в том
<deniska> Что нарисовать на экране 20 текстурированных треугольников железке, которая может нарисовать 5000 текстурированных треуегольников
<deniska> не проблема
<teddyp1cker> что эппл бьет по рукам неаккуратных разработчиков
<deniska> в андроиде графика до 4й ветки была принципиально не ускорена хардварно
<deniska> да и в 4й ещё не смогли вкрутить глобально
<teddyp1cker> ну да
<teddyp1cker> но разве это кардинально улучшило чтото?
<teddyp1cker> просто из-за тру многозадачности я могу очень сильно загрузть чем то проц
<deniska> Да нет, но лишь потому, что 2 гига 2 ядра отлично справляются и с софтварной отрисовкой
<teddyp1cker> или сборщие проснется
<teddyp1cker> и все
<deniska> teddyp1cker: И как это может повлиять на возможность высрать 20 полигонов на экран?
<deniska> игрушки же под андроид как-то пишут
<deniska> и они, что интересно, обычно не тормозят
<teddyp1cker> линукс радотсно пнет  твой отрисовщик в конец очереди менеджера задач
<deniska> teddyp1cker: я не верю, что отрисовщик не будет вызван хотя бы 30 раз за секунду
<teddyp1cker> иос спроектирована изначально на то чтобы снизить фоновые задчи от дасть 100 телефона на отрисовку
<teddyp1cker> он будет конечно вызван
<teddyp1cker> но просто паралльно работает еще и дальвик
<deniska> ну и не верю, что в линуксе не оказалось механизмов, чтобы дать отрисовщику некоторое гарантированное время
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: там просто читерство
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> но очень грамтоное)
<deniska> В нашем ядре даже драйвера на вибратор есть
<deniska> Так что возможность дать процессу некоторое гарантированное время тоже наверняка есть
<deniska> да хотя бы путём написания своего планировщика
<teddyp1cker> кстати в андроиде простой BFS вроде
<deniska> С этим даже анестезиолог справится (:
<deniska> teddyp1cker: cfs
<teddyp1cker> который туп как пень
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://habrahabr.ru/post/134172/
<teddyp1cker> неа
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker:  Хватайте ближайший iPad или iPhone и открывайте Safari. Начните загрузку сложной веб-страницы, такой как Facebook.
<vladgobelen> На середине загрузки, приложите палец к экрану и подвигайте им вокруг. Вся отрисовка мгновенно останавливается. Сайт просто не будет загружаться, пока вы не уберете палец.
<deniska> vladgobelen: сайт грузится, но очень медленно, если двигать страницу
<deniska> если просто положить палец на экран, всё будет грузиться
<artus> хмм, чтоль крысу поставить на пощупать
<vladgobelen> "На iOS, когда приложение устанавливается из App Store, а вы приложите палец к экрану, установка мгновенно поставится на паузу, пока рендеринг не будет завершен. "
<vladgobelen> просто вот такие вот читы в ущерб работе
<deniska> teddyp1cker: как шедулер узнать?
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/665790/209ad57f :)
<teddyp1cker> скачать андроид исходники
<deniska> teddyp1cker: не, на работающей системе
<teddyp1cker> просто я уверен что гугловцы немного хоть попатчиил
<deniska> в андроиде cfs
<deniska> инфа почти 100%
<teddyp1cker> ну как в линксах если рут есть
<deniska> А как в линуксах посмотреть?
<deniska> ну и рут чтобы посмотреть файлик не нужен
<vladgobelen> deniska: dmesg | grep scheduler
<teddyp1cker>   /proc/sys/kernel
<teddyp1cker> там чего
<vladgobelen> [    0.161294] io scheduler bfq registered (default)
<[Raiden]> не
<teddyp1cker> тьфу
<[Raiden]> бфку это планировщик ио
<teddyp1cker> bfq
<[Raiden]> бфс - процессов
<[Raiden]> и цфс
<teddyp1cker> ну тот который упрощен сильно
<teddyp1cker> как в винде)
<[Raiden]> io scheduler bfq
<[Raiden]> упрощен bfs
<teddyp1cker> угу
<teddyp1cker> вот вроде он если не путаю
<deniska> хм
<deniska> так как посмотреть-то точно?
<deniska> два андроид девайса рядом
<deniska> 3.2 и 4.0.3
<vladgobelen> deniska: dmesg | grep scheduler не работает?) или там терминала нету?)
<deniska> на моём ведроиде аптайм в несколько дней
<deniska> в дмесге всё затёрлось давно
<vladgobelen> а ты попробуй
<deniska> пробовал уже
<[Raiden]> /boot/config* наверное нету в андройде?
<vladgobelen> хм
<vladgobelen> проверь
<deniska> там /boot нет
<deniska> Так что
<deniska> В линуксе нет нормального способа узнать планировщик процессов?
<deniska> Планировщик io то ли в /proc, то ли в /sys был точно доступен для просмотра и переключения
<teddyp1cker> есть просто все его забыли)
<deniska> Ну значит в ведроиде cfs до тех пор, пока не доказано обратное
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIoq0Nhh-xQ кстати
<deniska> айпад оказался быстрее :3
<[Raiden]> в ядре линукс 1 планировщик процессов. Если патч сторонний ты наложищь и включишь другйо, то и так будешь знать
<vladgobelen> deniska: проверь zcat /proc/config.gz
<deniska> конфиг.гз не включили :3
<deniska> [Raiden]: разве один?
<deniska> вроде аж три
<[Raiden]> ио 3
<teddyp1cker> блин чувак их htc делал хорошую презентацию как гуи в андроиде работает
<vladgobelen> deniska: [Raiden]: teddyp1cker: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<vladgobelen> все, загадка решена
<teddyp1cker> там и про патченный планировщик было
<deniska> хм
<teddyp1cker> ну я про него и говорил
<deniska> ну раз в андроиде используется бфс и при этом в андроиде тормозит гуй, то это не повод в пользу бфс
<teddyp1cker> нет просто с десктопным еще хуже)
<teddyp1cker> думашь гуглу заняться нечем)
<deniska> поскольку линуксоиды бфс ставили в расчёте на то, что гуй перестанет тормозить
<deniska> teddyp1cker: ну… да
<deniska> гугл многое что пилит из того, что потом сам же объявляет ненужным
<teddyp1cker> ну и еще андроид убить тебя может как только захочет
<[Raiden]> с бфс поотзывчевей десктоп я долго пользовал , при большой нагрузке заметно
<deniska> да хватило бы возможности запуска гномсистеммонитора с максимальным приоритетом при нажатии на ктрл+альт+дел
<deniska> ну или хотя бы htop
<teddyp1cker> простой планировщик + убивалка приложений бесцеремонная (ну не совсем)
<teddyp1cker> лучшый выход если ты иос
<deniska> в иос кстати ядро — считай тот же дарвин, что и в десктопной макоси
<deniska> да и фреймворк в целом тот же самый
<deniska> портировать приложение с макоси на иос проще, чем с линукса на андроид (:
<vladgobelen> в дестопном маке тоже однозадачность и читы в работе системы, когда все замирает, если двинуть мышкой?)
<teddyp1cker> нет
<deniska> а фиг его знает, но народу нравится
<teddyp1cker> там просто нет тупых иксов)
<deniska> пусть приложение установится не за 10 секунд, а за 20, это не критично
<teddyp1cker> ну и вылизанный coregraphics
<deniska> зато система не будет выглядить как дриста на целероне в этот момент
<teddyp1cker> http://www.slideshare.net/yeg239/android-internals-07-android-graphics-rev11
<teddyp1cker> не то но тоже есть чего посмотреть
<teddyp1cker> хотя для 4 тут уже не актульно некоторое
<[Raiden]> у цфс какие-то настройки есть. Может в каких-то случаях он лучше может быть
<teddyp1cker> он слишком умен для телефона)
<teddyp1cker> ты же никогда не работаешь по сути с 2 приложенями сразу
<[Raiden]> линукс ещё напоминает фразу: каждой дырке затычка. И сеовера и десктопы и встраивание и нету такого четкого разделения как  у мс например
<vladgobelen> потому что не дают)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а какое тебе нужно четкое разделение?
<vladgobelen> ядро конфигурируется как ты хочешь
<vladgobelen> это больше 4 тысяч параметров
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну например бсфс не часть ядра, это сторонний патч от мужика котоырй вообще хирург.
<teddyp1cker> а на н9 там прям Иксы d-bus и все дела?
<[Raiden]> бфс*
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и что?
<teddyp1cker> анестезиолог)
<vladgobelen> зато оно работает
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> он там на скорой гоняет
<teddyp1cker> наверное пока на станнции сидит пишет
<vladgobelen> причем по опыту оно  работает лучше, чем стандарт
<vladgobelen> а еще есть "стандартный" ksm, который в разы хуже нестандартного uksm
<[Raiden]> работает лучше чем стандарт, т.к .цель у коливаса была конкретная - десктоп
<[Raiden]> вот что может дат ьчеткое разделение
<vladgobelen> А мне он про свои цели не говорил... *обиделся*
<vladgobelen> нет никаких разделений.. ставь, патчи, тестируй
<deniska> [Raiden]: что не помешало мс полностью забить на windowsce и спортировать nt на арм
<deniska> и даже прикрутить одинаковые оболочки
<[Raiden]> идите спать
<[Raiden]> арм другая архитектура, а не другйо способ использования. наверняка никто не будет ставить бфс на сервер. там нагрузки и распределение другое. Независимо от архитектуры сервера
<[Raiden]> может быть правда зависимость в том пране что надо распределять на мног опроцессоров
<[Raiden]> не на 2-8 , а на 2-дофига
<[Raiden]> и мне спать надо )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-04
<Wizard> Привет!
<Wizard> Есть кто-то?
<baronos> !ask | Wizard
<ubuntuhelp> Wizard: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Wizard> :С
<tagezi> всем здрасте )
<Romul> artus ты здесь
<Romul> парни кто есть
<|rapidsp|> однако двустишие
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<VMV> q
<VMV> столкнулся с такой проблемой: есть вай фай, есть ноут с убунтой, есть ноут с виндой
<VMV> вай фай работает если включить один ноут с убунтой
<VMV> если включить оба, а потом не отключаясь от сети на ноуте с виндой, перевести его в спящий режим, то убунта перестает видеть интернет
<VMV> но сеть есть
<VMV> и поочередное убивание avahi, network manager, dhclient'а возвращает интернет обратно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на ноуте с убунтой к вайфаю не переподключится?
<VMV> переподклчается
<VMV> сеть есть, инета нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, не убивая сервисы. в меню отключить вифи потом включить
<VMV> это первое что я пробовал)
<tagezi> у мен я дома всё нормально... скорее всего проблемма в настройке вайфая
<VMV> сбрасывал роутер и настройки сети
<VMV> это происходит периодически
<VMV> но происходит
<VMV> а вот если килнуть эти сервисы, то инет появляется...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. попробуй сервисы в разной последовательности ресетить. после которого восстанавливаетс
<VMV> что делает авахи демон?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> авахи для ненастроенных локальных сетей
<tagezi> китайца поржали ) http://mobiltelefon.ru/post_1346301181.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> типа сам ресурсы шерстит
<tagezi> ы*
<VMV> почему-то я думаю что это из-за него..его я последним сбросил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попробуй первым
<tech-desk> Все фигня)
<VMV> ну когда еще такая фигня случится, то попробую первым его грохнуть
<tech-desk> поди роутер дохленький,да и в сети ты не один наверное) видел как убиваются роутеры если в сети есть виндовые машины зараженные
<VMV> в процессах, кстати, их два висело, так и должно быть?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты включи винду и усыпи ее
<VMV> в сети всего два ноута, сеть закрытая
<VMV> роутер длинк дир300
<tagezi> VMV: если сеть закрытая, это ещё не значит что в ней два ноута )
<tech-desk> ооо )) вот кстати с длинками  3хх серий и были проблемы
<tech-desk> там процессор слабый,даже на торрентах его можно убить
<VMV> монитор роутера видит только 2) wps отключен)
<VMV> tech-desk, как на торрентах?
<tech-desk> просто по полной загрузку раздачу
<VMV> хм..и что с ним происходит? он умирает?)
<VMV> и вообще, какой роутер посоветуете?
<TNH> а какой у тя
<TNH> а всё вижу
<TNH> скачай обновление на дир 300 и будет тебе счастье
<VMV> вроде как последнее по стоит
<tech-desk> да врядли последнее
<VMV> почему? обновлять же через админку? или с сайта качать?
<VMV> скачивал с сайта, админка через пункт "обновление по" говорит что версия последняя на данный момент
<Romul> итак проблема. пытаюсь с рабочего компа в локальной сети попасть через ssh домой
<Romul> выдает debug 1 reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<boris_t> !openwrt | VMV
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='openwrt'
<boris_t> VMV пробуй openwrt собрать, будет на длинке ssh и iptables
<Romul> далее applying options *
<Romul> boris_t  подробнее
<boris_t> http://wiki.openwrt.org/ru/start
<Romul> парни делаю ssh -D но никак
<Romul> парни делаю ssh -D но никак
<tech-desk> а зачем так
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> при инсталяции пишет g++ команда не найдена, в чем трабл ???
<tagezi> Lorgus: при инсталяции чего?
<Lorgus> cinepaint
<Lorgus> tagezi, http://paste.pro/5157246
<boris_t> sudo apt-get install g++ ?
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> из репов ставить
<Lorgus> sudo apt-get install g++     E: Не удалось найти пакет 1, E: Не удалось найти пакет 2
<tagezi> Lorgus: ты собираешь что ли?
<Lorgus> ставлю, вернее пытаюсь поставить видеоредактор
<Lorgus> http://sourceforge.net/projects/cinepaint/files/CinePaint/CinePaint-1.3/cinepaint-1.3.tgz/download
<tagezi> Lorgus: а почему не из репов?
<Lorgus> а его там нет
<boris_t> https://launchpad.net/~cinepaint/+archive/experimental
<boris_t> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<Lorgus> как посмотреть версию моей бубунты ???
<Lorgus> lsb_release -a
<_d4vid> Lorgus, http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/rpool/apps/c/cinepaint/
<Lorgus> нифига не понял пошел по ссылке а там тож не деб а исходники
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34731
<Lorgus> так это же с фото   =0((((
<[Raiden]> по таким новостям видно чтолюди работают повышая возможности  софта, дотягивая его до уровня лучших софтин на рынке.
<[Raiden]> в общем это вам не шотвел
<tagezi> прикольно, в анатации третьего релиза будет сказано - "единственный менеджер фотографий делающий недовидео из ваших фотографий"
<[Raiden]> юмор это хорошо ) Один способов защиты в разговоре, когда не хочется принять очевидное
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю кто пользуется фотоменеджерами... нафига они?
<tagezi> хотя.. если у тебя безразмерный винт, и так обезьянка с хотиком и счелкаешь что не попадя, в неограниченых колличествах...
<[Raiden]> а не нужно понимать. Нужно берешь, не нужно - мимо проходи.
<Lorgus> Ошибка, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve сгенерировал повреждённые пакеты. Это может быть вызвано отложенными (held) пакетами.      как вылечить ??????
<[Raiden]> но если нужно, он должен быть хорошим или лучше лучшим
<[Raiden]> hold?
<[Raiden]> или обьясни что такое held
<_d4vid> Lorgus, покажи вес текст
<Lorgus> откуда знаю.... бубунта написала
<Lorgus> http://paste.pro/5157248
<vladgobelen> Lorgus: лог в студию
<vladgobelen> пасиба
<_d4vid> Lorgus, удали libjpeg-turbo8-dev
<[Raiden]> ibjpeg-turbo8-dev : Конфликтует: libjpeg62-dev - yfdthyjt bp-pf 'njuj )
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> или второй
<[Raiden]> а я себе чрут для сборки завел, фактически вторую убунту, тольк ов папке
<Lorgus> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости  libtiff4-dev : Зависит: libjpeg-dev E: Невозможно исправить ошибки, у вас отложены (held) битые пакеты.
<[Raiden]> основная чистая зато )
<[Raiden]> значит всетки турбо
<Lorgus> плин.... а в бубунту студио эта прога встроена\
<[Raiden]> удаляй
<Lorgus> что удалять то ?/
<[Raiden]> [14:11:30] [_d4vid]Lorgus, удали libjpeg-turbo8-dev
<Lorgus> удалил уже
<Lorgus> не пашет  ^^^^
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй теперь : libjpeg-dev поставить
<[Raiden]> и ещё возможно у тебя кривые ппа какие-то стоят
<[Raiden]> т.к. там ещё про версию пишется
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy libjpeg62-dev
<[Raiden]> Мужик! http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/bryus-uillis-podaet-v-sud-na-apple/
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://habrahabr.ru/post/150826/ это веселее
<[Raiden]> это ещё и страшнее )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А чем страшно то?)
<[Raiden]> варез ес тьу каждого второго вин-юзера - минимум.
<[Raiden]> если проверить можно сажать всю страну
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и что?
<[Raiden]> и то )
<vladgobelen> ну и правильно - пусть не воруют
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: забей.. Тут новость еще более эпичная вылезла. http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34736
<Lorgus> [Raiden], libjpeg-dev поставил
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, привет
<[Raiden]> libtiff4-dev если сча поставится,
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<[Raiden]> релиз е17 это да.
<[Raiden]> я помню лет 10+назад как он начинал разрабатываться
<[Raiden]> эта версия
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  libtiff4-dev  поставил
<[Raiden]> ну и всё теперь поставится. видимо
<[Raiden]> а с турбо придется распрощаться или как-то иначе ставить, не из этого репа
<Lorgus> http://paste.pro/5157249
<vladgobelen> ух..
<vladgobelen> все прелести бинарных дистрибутивов в действии ^^
<[Raiden]> а что это?
<_d4vid> Lorgus, apt-get install build-essential
<[Raiden]> кусок лога сборки чего?
<vladgobelen> Lorgus: ты полный лог давай)
<[Raiden]> не, уже не надо
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga Documents % dpkg -S crti.o
<[Raiden]> libc6-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/crti.o
<[Raiden]> build-essential верынй ответ
<_d4vid> Lorgus, http://cinepaint.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/cinepaint/cinepaint-project/cinepaint/ubuntu.sh?content-type=text%2Fplain
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~cinepaint/+archive/experimental  , https://launchpad.net/~cinepaint/+archive/ppa
<[Raiden]> уже собрано
<[Raiden]> ой, а может и нет )
<vladgobelen> блин, у меня ломка... когда же релиз то
<[Raiden]> в октябре
<[Raiden]> везет вам, вас там нвой юнити ждет и т.д.
<vladgobelen> хмм
<[Raiden]> а у меня уже те же кеды котоыре будут в релизе
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: кому "вам"?
<[Raiden]> ну ты же ждешь )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А юнити тут при чем?)
<[Raiden]> а чего там ещё ждать?
<vladgobelen> где "там"?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Я про е17
<[Raiden]> а..
<vladgobelen> я юнити в принципе не юзал никогда.. хм
<[Raiden]> ну уточнять надо, канал всетаки про убунту
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: почему то эта осень очень богата на сюрпризы
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Пандария, Ассассин, Е17
<vladgobelen> и практически все в один момент.. конец сентября - начало октября)
<[Raiden]> синепайнт это какой-то урезанный гимп как я понял.
<vladgobelen> Есть, кстати, довольно интересный пэнт-моно
<[Raiden]> FilmGimp, теперь называемый Cinepaint  — это ответвление от GIMP 1.0.4, с тех пор самостоятельно развиваемое.
<[Raiden]> кадры в видео можно раскрасить как я понял
<deniska> Круто, надо что-нибудь раскрасить
<deniska> например 17 мгновений
<deniska> wait
<deniska> oh shi~
<[Raiden]> александра невского раскрась. Там эти , фашисты прикольные в шлемаках. Хорошая раскраска.
<[Raiden]> )
<Lorgus> эхххх опять Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:libjpeg-turbo8-dev : Конфликтует: libjpeg62-dev но 6b1-2ubuntu1 будет установлен E: Ошибка, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve сгенерировал повреждённые пакеты. Это может быть вызвано отложенными (held) пакетами.
<[Raiden]> не ставь турбо
<[Raiden]> повторяешь то же действие, вот и та же ошибка
<Lorgus> удалил
<Lorgus> http://paste.pro/5157250
<boris_t> Lorgus, а чего бинарный пакет ставить не хочешь?
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: у ты build-essential поставил? Эти либы часть gcc и ещё странно что у тебя 4.4.5
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 4.6
<Lorgus> boris_t, знал бы как бинарный ставить, поставил бы
<Lorgus> [Raiden], у меня бубунта с гномом а не с юнити
<[Raiden]> всё ясно с вами
<[Raiden]> packages.ubuntu.com там ест ьпоиск по содержимому. Пиши имена либ, и доставляй нужные пакеты
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<deniska>  ААА
<deniska> ПРИШЛО ВРЕМЯ ПЕРЕУСТАНОВИТЬ УБУНТУ
<Lorgus> не не... нада проще... как добавить репы бубунты студио ???
<deniska> убунта сама не переустановится!
<deniska> Lorgus: не думаю, что у них есть отдельный репозиторий
<[Raiden]> есть
<[Raiden]> на ппа синепайнт, но пакет дял кармика
<tagezi> там старая версия
<tagezi> он 1.3 собирает, а в ппа 0.2
<boris_t> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinepaint/experimental
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: а лет через 5 ты тоже будешь прятаться в старом гноме? Я думаю тебе уже сча надо определяться как жить дальше, куда податсья )
<tagezi> boris_t: раскажи, зачем ему нужна древняя версия, да ещё и в бето версии )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Наркотики?! Выход есть - алкоголизм.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: е17 же релизнется скоро
<[Raiden]> )
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  и через десять лет тоже.... мне надо работать а не изучать новые возможности какой то там оболочки... меня все устраивает
<[Raiden]> ну ладно
<VMV> в 12.04 есть гном классик, можно не выбирать ничего) пока что...
<VMV> правда подглючивает местами
<deniska> а потом просто окончательно заменить гномпанел на awn
<deniska> правда у авн трей похуэе
<deniska> похуже*
<deniska> но исходники на питоне, можно допилить :3
<VMV> а чем гном панель плох?
<deniska> VMV: тем что его через некоторое время не будет
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/nognomepanel.png
<VMV> а классик выпилят?
<deniska> ну классик это и есть гном-панел
<_d4vid> Lorgus, Kubuntu 12.04 was be the first distribution that contains Krita 2.4 in the default repositories. For 12.04 Krita 2.5 is available through the following PPA:
<_d4vid> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<_d4vid> как алтернатива
<_d4vid> www.krita.org
<deniska> тут же вроде говорили
<deniska> что типа для окрашивания фильмов, не?
<VMV> неправильно спросил) почему его скоро не будет? где почитать?)
<deniska> VMV: потому что он поддерживается гномом только ради gnome-fallback
<deniska> который вот вот заменят на обычный муттер через llvmpipe
<VMV> это печально(
<VMV> [Raiden], а как сейчас обстановка в кедах? объективно, по сравнению со старыми 3,5)
<deniska> VMV: накрутили свистоперделки, просрачности и тормоза (:
<deniska> квин стал композитным менеджером с двумя недоделанными бакендами (:
<VMV> интересно, для чего?) было же и там, и там уютненько, а теперь, навыдумывали...
<[Raiden]> квин стал функциональней, делфьин как фм функциональней чем конкверор, плазмойды появились, типы столов, разные настройки для каждого стола и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в общем прирост функционала и прогресс ощущается
<deniska> как в C++11, ага
<deniska> навернули ещё больше кавна, другими словами (:
<VMV> а настраиваемость? раньше можно было все что не нравится просто взять- и удалить одним кликом
<VMV> и построить свою оболочку, как душе угодно
<deniska> о, настраиваемость — единственное, что осталось в кде
<[Raiden]> сча тоже можно. Можно всё выкинуть 1 квин оставить
<deniska> [Raiden]: квин — самая ненужная часть кде (:
<deniska> есть же компиз
<[Raiden]> я например 1 время пользовал razor-qt\kwin + весь софт от кде.
<deniska> [Raiden]: слеш правильно пишется так: /
<VMV> [Raiden], а можно твой скрин глянуть?)
<[Raiden]> Но потом понял чт ов этом нет смысла. оно было в 2 раза легче по рам, но и хуже функционально.
<[Raiden]> VMV: это текущий http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0904/h_1346757345_6657201_d5d927f0fc.png , а это превью моих столов , аналогичное экспо в компизе, только с помощью квина
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0904/h_1346757354_9590709_26244b59ff.png
<Lorgus> все..... сдаюсь... задолбало
<VMV> все без компиза? только квин?
<deniska> VMV: http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/gnome-fallback.png а вот мой скриншот для сохранения баланса
<deniska> рабочими столами не пользуюсь, поэтому превью не покажу :
<deniska> :3
<VMV> deniska, на мой похож))
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/win-preview.png есть такая свистоперделка
<deniska> но практически не пользуюсь опять же
<VMV> win+w?
<deniska> ну у меня оно на win+a висит
<[Raiden]> VMV: немного можно вспомнить старые времена http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0904/h_1346757650_3749073_0105721832.png
<VMV> это у Рэйдена кубунту? что шустрей кто-нить мерял?)
<[Raiden]> шустрей чего? юнити легче чем кде, на слабом железе будет шустерй
<deniska> о_О
<deniska> Если юнити легче чем кде
<deniska> То кде — охренеть лютый тормоз
<VMV> даа, вот так когда-то все и было))
<[Raiden]> deniska: это тот же гном3, только без ГШ. Сам подумай.
<deniska> [Raiden]: во-первых, юнити к гному 3 относится также, как AWN к кде (:
<deniska> юнити вообще пофиг что за приложения ей запускать
<deniska> потому что это _панелька_
<deniska> ну дак вот
<[Raiden]> дениска, ты троль.
<deniska> и сама панелька эта весьма тормозная
<[Raiden]> Юнити в связке с гномом обрают де. которое называется тоже Юнити
<deniska> работает медленнее чем awn или gnome-panel
<[Raiden]> образуют
<deniska> [Raiden]: нет никакого de
<deniska> есть панелька, есть прикладной софт
<[Raiden]> если ты возьмешь опенбокс и хотя бы 1 программу в довесок, то это уже будет рабочее окружение
<deniska> Но это не повод обзывать всё подряд DE
<deniska> ДЕ — это когда авторы панельки пишут текстовый редактор и окно настроек (:
<vladgobelen> ...и плеер, который жрет 100+мб озу
<[Raiden]> не важн окак я назвал, суть не меняет,  плагин к компизу под названием юнити легче чем весь ГШ
<deniska> то есть сборка всего в одну кучу, в один неразлепляемый ком
<deniska> как кде (:
<vladgobelen> КДЕ - разлепляемый ком. Практически все можно вырезать
<deniska> ага, только 140 метров либ, которые из всех линуксовых программ нужны только кедовским отщепенцам останутся
<chapt> такая проблема. имеется одноранговая сеть в ней находятся компы с виндой хр, 7-кой и убунтой 10.10. наблюдается проблема на машинах с хр не видно машины по самбе в сетевом окружении
<chapt> траблы начались после введения машин с убунту в общую сеть
<deniska> Ну если в семёрке всё нормально, а в хр нет, то очевидно, что проблема в хр, а не в убунте
<chapt> а насчет 7ки не уверен, может тоже самое, просто народ не жалуется
<[Raiden]> 1. сколько весят либы не существенно , 2. софт на кути часто функциональней и он написан и используется в том числе и под линукс. Так что про отчипенцев дениску слушать не надо.
<[Raiden]> И ещё софт на кути под линукс появился на пару лет раньше чем на гтк. Так что не кути либы отчипенцы, а гтк-захватчики.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> [Raiden]: есть хороший для своего времени кути
<deniska> зачем было налеплять поверх 140 метров дерьма — непонятненько
<deniska> андроид тоже на линуксе работает
<deniska> и требует примерно те же 100 метров либ (:
<[Raiden]> под андройд тоже есть кути. Это мультиплатформ либа, в основном для юникс-лайк ос.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Наверное потому что альтернатив нету.
<[Raiden]> а что такое гтк? тулкит для гимпа?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не обязательно для юникс-лайк
<chapt> так кьют вроде как и для оффтопа тоже есть
<deniska> под андроид кути жутко ненативен
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кеды вон и на винду есть
<deniska> vladgobelen: альтернатив чему?
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: "в основном"
<vladgobelen> deniska: Альтернатив КДЕ
<deniska> А зачем нам ещё одно кде?
<deniska> Одного хватает
<[Raiden]> кому вам?
<vladgobelen> deniska: За тем, что раньше был конкурент - гном.
<vladgobelen> Конкуренция это хорошо.
<vladgobelen> Отсутствие конкуренции - плохо.
<deniska> гном с кде не конкурировал
<deniska> гном, особенно поздний, использует общелинуксовые технологии
<vladgobelen> Не кури больше это.
<deniska> кде свои
<[Raiden]> сиди в гноме если нравится. Меня спросили чем кде4 лучше чем кде3.5 чего ты вылез?
<deniska> Потому что моим первым десктопным окружением был кде3 (:
<deniska> и абыдна, понимаешь
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Тем, что кде3.5 = гном = РИП. А кде4 единственное живое ДЕ
<deniska> за то что сделали с кедами
<[Raiden]> угу
<deniska> из годной среды сделали просрачное чёрте что с какими-то тормозными непомуками
<deniska> какой-то плазмой
<vladgobelen> deniska: Тормозит твоя ОС, а не кеды.
<[Raiden]> deniska: каких элементов кде 3.5 нету в кде4?
<deniska> бред >_<
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: плазмы, например
<[Raiden]> ))
<vladgobelen> и вм, кажется другой
<[Raiden]> вы хоть читайте.
<deniska> [Raiden]: короче кде4 сделало с кде3 тоже самое, что С++ сделал с С
<deniska> навернули поверх рабочего решения килограммы дерьма и сделали вид, будто улучшили
<[Raiden]> deniska: короче ответа я не получил. Так что я ухожу педали крутить часа на 2-4 а ты там ещё подумай.
<deniska> И не получишь, ты же фанатик (:
<artus> может вас разогнать всех нафиг? )
<[Raiden]> ты похож на попа. Кричишь какие-то лозунги в чат и сливаешся когда просят реальный пример привести
<deniska> Да ладно, я человек терпимый
<deniska> К геям, кдешникам и христианам отношусь толерантно (:
<baronos> Плазма падает?)
<vladgobelen> baronos: Падает. Если знать как уронить. А просто так - нет.
<[Raiden]> кто там короче спрашивал? на мой взгляд кде4 удобней чем3 и больше всего умеет. Но и жрёт больше, что не является уникальным, а общие тенденции.
<[Raiden]> например вин7 ест больше чем вин хп
<artus> @kick "[Raiden]" прогулка на свежем воздухе
<VMV> я спрашивал, спасибо.
<artus> [Raiden], завязывай, на кедоканале изливай душу
<[Raiden]> artus: я отвечал на конкретный вопрос по линукс, направленный мне. И почему кики не понял. В следущий раз буду жаловаться.
<deniska> кде — не линукс (:
<[Raiden]> ушел гулять
<artus> в следуйщий раз за кедосрач бан будет
<artus> @voice deniska
<[Raiden]> вот его надо. распространяет ложную инфу
<sequent007> Общий привет. Кто нибудь выписывал/покупал/читал журнал Linux Format? Есть ли в нем что-либо полезное? Стоит он своих денег или лучше не тратить свое вреся и средства?
<vladgobelen> sequent007: Не стоит
<vladgobelen> sequent007: Весьма редко встречается полезное. Это можно и скачать
<sequent007> vladgobelen, спасибо.
<Xiting> Всем привет
<Xiting> серега
<Xiting> тут вообще кто нибудь есть?
<[Raiden]> вот блин , в ювао дождик ливанул. Мокрый весь )
<[Raiden]> формат вообще было интересно почитать. Я правда читал прошлогодние котоыре уже фри. Покупать не решился
<[Raiden]> бумага умерла
<[Raiden]> а убунтовский журнал выходит ещё? и переводы?
<VMV> а я до сих пор покупаю бумажные книги\журналы, по-моему незаменимо... журнал выходит судя по Центру приложений) а переводов давно не видел..
<[Raiden]> Ну, то что незаменимо спорно. Но это другая тематика, не будем здесь
<VMV> кстати, кто какие читалки в убунту использует?)
<_d4vid> какому браузеру верить? на рисунке фф 15 и опера 12.02 https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/speedtest_browser.png
<deniska> фф разумеется, опера уг
<deniska> (в опере может их сжималка траффика быть включена)
<_d4vid> а да может ты прав
<_d4vid> ты про опера турбо?
<deniska> да
<_d4vid> отключена
<[Raiden]> если бы док ещё мог двигаться вних как на маке...
<[Raiden]> что бы верить, надо 3 раза проверить. скорость не постоянная может быть
<[Raiden]> и ещё проверь что у тебя встроенный в оперу прокси не пашет, котоырй со сзжатием
<Romul> парни я всё с теми же граблями про ssh
<[Raiden]> забыл название
<Romul> http://paste.pro/5157262
<Romul> raiden привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> не наступал
<skai-falkorr> ну кто еще рискнет поставить unity 6 на 12.04?
<_d4vid> а где его брать?
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/112795724355745109011/posts/ZYYfX7dabgY
<[Raiden]> я пас
<_d4vid> ша поставлю..
<_d4vid> так если я обновлюсь то и нужды не будет переходить на 12.10
<skai-falkorr> мне обнова понравилась
<skai-falkorr> пока только плюсы от исправленных неурядиц
<_d4vid> шустрее пашет?
<tagezi|off> эм
<tagezi|off> а оно только в гугле живёт?
 * tagezi слепой )
<skai-falkorr> шустрее
<_d4vid> Stable Unity Branch for 12.04
<_d4vid> Stable Unity Branch for 12.04 with always shown menus
<_d4vid> а что за меню?
<skai-falkorr> глобал меню
<skai-falkorr> ну это с юнити 5
<skai-falkorr> стабильная
<_d4vid> бекпорт значит последний юнити?
<skai-falkorr> бекпорт - это значит пакеты из квантала портировали в присайз
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: а ты 12.10 пробовал?
<skai-falkorr> пробовал
<skai-falkorr> на виртуалке
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ты ставил гномощелевую версию убунты 12.10?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: неа и ближайшее время ничего не смогу поставил, у меня инет 256кб/с и как то 70мб качать по часу не вкатывает:)
<skai-falkorr> слабак:) я на 64 кбитах ставил убунту и обновлял:) по 8 часов
<_d4vid> обновился тепер что в рестарт или логаут будет достаточно?
<skai-falkorr> рестарт
<skai-falkorr> там ж компиз перезапускать надо
<_d4vid> ок
<skai-falkorr> и прочий обвес
<skai-falkorr> рестарт надежней
<[Raiden]> гш в убунте ставится 2 пакетами. особого смысла в каокй-то там версии нет.
<[Raiden]> даже одним можно
<[Raiden]> хотя если с 0 ставить, то может и надо кому
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ставил? )
<_d4vid> ужас
<_d4vid> пропали иконки
<_d4vid> и программ нет в даше
<_d4vid> :(
<_d4vid> он при установке удалил апликеишн-ленс
<_d4vid> как вернуть?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да, я немного пометался перед темкак прийти к тому что сча.
<skai-falkorr> установить (хмм.у меня не снес)
<skai-falkorr> а насчет иконок - я ж в каментах писал, что профиль юнити и компиза становиться дефолтным. и надо перенастроить (или экспортировать настройки и перенести)
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: кто же теперь читает то? ))
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а вот пусть читают:)
<skai-falkorr> главное - scale починили
<skai-falkorr> уря:)
<_d4vid> он удаляет тупо апликейшн ленс
<_d4vid> пипец
<_d4vid> а нового нет в ппа репе
<skai-falkorr> точно
<skai-falkorr> поставь synapse
<skai-falkorr> я его юзаю уже несколько релизов вместо dash
<skai-falkorr> даш даже не открываю никогда
<_d4vid> он у меня стоит
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~benkai/+archive/precise-unity-backport/+files/unity-lens-applications_6.4.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<skai-falkorr> странно, почему он не скопировал его и в пресайз бранч в ппа
<[Raiden]> всё время пускать поиском \ набором текста мне не понравилось, врочем как и даш. Я приверженец квиклаунча на панели или совмещенного таскбара
<Lorgus> какой прогой склеить 2 видеофайла ?
<baronos> artus:  гыы а cat video1.mkv video2.move > video-full.mkv не прокатит? :D
<_d4vid> всё починил ^^
<tagezi> Lorgus: Kdenlive
<skai-falkorr> я тож. поставил и все
<_d4vid> тепер всё по прежнему ..
<tagezi> не плохая штука.. только если не кде, забивает мусором систему )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: понял? кде - мусор. так все считают:)
<_d4vid> скай спасибо
<[Raiden]> ты сам знаеш ьчто это не так. или скажем так, ты зря сказал что все.
<[Raiden]> Я общаюсь с кедоводами на массе каналов. даже на канале федоры.
<[Raiden]> поэтому никак не могу согласиться
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: это ж статистика. берем определенную группу респондентов, которые считают, что кеды - мусор. и экстраполируем.
<tagezi> кдефилами )
<skai-falkorr> позволяет гиперболизировать что угодно
<[Raiden]> хочешь статистики - пойди на лор и посмотри опрос по де
<skai-falkorr> статистика - мир у ваших тараканов (С)
<skai-falkorr> я самовыпилился с лора
<[Raiden]> ну на тебе не лор http://rosinka.rosix.ru/index.php?topic=2409.30
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты просто должен признать, что ты юнитифоб )
<Lorgus> еще вопрос.... с ютуба как скачать, чет кнопка скачать на ютубе глючит... качает а размер 0
<skai-falkorr> ой вот форумы унылых русских форков более менее годных форков более менее годных дистрибов читать еще хуже
<[Raiden]> мне юнити не нравится тоже. Это есть. Сам посуди, я всё время говорю что мне не нравится гном, а юнити кроме плагина к компизу и самог окомпиза это и ест ьгном.
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: ss добавь перед youtube
<Lorgus> че че
<baronos> Потом. Фау-2 запускай
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: хитлера вспомни, ховорю. ssyoutube.com/blahblahblah ссылку сделай
<skai-falkorr> и все
<_d4vid> лоргус поставь плагин http://en.savefrom.net/user.php?helper=firefox
<skai-falkorr> _d4vid: нафиг плагины
<skai-falkorr> ток оперативку жрут
<skai-falkorr> если ты не каждые 5 минут качаешь каждый день - хатит и ss ввести
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34741
<skai-falkorr> дык боян жеж
<skai-falkorr> ониж его давно форкнули
<skai-falkorr> есть даж ппа для бубунты
<skai-falkorr> ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-nightly
<Lorgus> _d4vid, спс   пашет
<_d4vid> не за что
<[Raiden]> вы когданибудь писали  скрипт на баше?  потом хотелось улучшить, сделат ьпонятым другим людям, справочку к опциям оформить? С кажой такой идеей скрипт становился больше. Тоже самое происходит и с остальным софтом ,который развивается.
<[Raiden]> и если гном ест столько же сколько 5 лет назад или 10... что это может означать?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> что его оптимиируют хорошо
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, если у тебя скрипт с каждой правкой кушает все больше - то может ненадо те серипты писать то? )
<[Raiden]> или то что функционал по сути тот же остался или даже уменьшился.
<skai-falkorr> нет. это значит, что их не испортили цены на железо и они не считают, что ради каждой новой версии надо делать апгрейд пользователю, а они напишут, как получится
<pr0mode> всем ку
<skai-falkorr>    и тебе ку, бледнолиций
<skai-falkorr> *цый
<[Raiden]> с каждой нет. Бывало и уменьшалось. винда вон тоже уменьшилась по сравнению с вин8 или кде по сревнению с предыдущими версиями из той же ветки. но в целом тенденции к росту есть. и они ещё оправданы тем, что ресурсы компьютеров доступные тоже ро
<[Raiden]> стут, тоже не стоят.
<[Raiden]> по сравнению с вистой*
<pr0mode> [Raiden], новый язык выучил?
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> да, и нвоые языки появляются, более высокоуровневые. что тоже как бы влияет
<[Raiden]> т.е. есть вполне обоснованыне факторы для роста поедания ресурсов
<[Raiden]> и этого не надо бояться, конечно в разумных пределах )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: новые языки? например?
<tagezi> за последние 5 лет
<artus> tagezi, харош недотроля подкармливать
<artus> )
<[Raiden]> питон , жс, руби, qml и т.д. Нет не обязательно сам язык очень новый. Скорее нвоые взгляды ни их использование. Более частое в ифесах и полнценных прикладных программах, в плазмйодах и виджетах
<[Raiden]> вместо просто автоматизации
<tagezi> artus: ну, он иногда говорит такие вещи... мой учитель по дзен-буддизму рекомендовал мне их использовать как коаны )
<[Raiden]> всё это не проходит незаметно для ресурсов.
<artus> tagezi, чего только воспаленный веществами моск не выдаст)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты ни одного нового языка не назвал (((
<artus> [Raiden], 18:06       [Raiden] | да, и нвоые языки появляются, более высокоуровневые., в студию новые, более высокоуровневые языки давай
<[Raiden]> я бывает не верно выражаюсь, хотя новй это тоже растяжимое понятие. Выше я поправился.
<artus> пернул в лужу и сказал что оно само , угу
<[Raiden]> жс не новый, но он достаточно нвый в нише написания коенчных юзерских ифейсов для десктопа )
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и это точно более высокоуровневый чем си\си++ или асм
<[Raiden]> и будет некая разница в общем
<artus> и так у него со всем, я не имел в виду что черное это черное, это просто отличное от зеленого, и ваще я оправдался
<[Raiden]> кстати не обязательно существенная, если речь  о выполнении на современном пусть даже лоу компутере.
<[Raiden]> но я в общем это выше и сказал )
<artus> [Raiden], а причем тут скрипты к высокоуровневости си и иже с ними?
<[Raiden]> это 1 из факторов просто, влияющих на поедание ресурсов.
<skai-falkorr> Чак Норрис предрек тысячу лет тьмы
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут факторы? тебе задали конкретный вопрос на твою фразу , примеры новых высокоуровневых языков
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/09/04/endofobama/
<skai-falkorr> cnhfiyj&
<skai-falkorr> страшно?
<[Raiden]> твой вопрос повторяет вопрос на  несколько строк выше и я уже ответил на него
<[Raiden]> [19:18:51] [tagezi][Raiden]: новые языки? например?
<baronos> Тувинский
<tagezi> новая реализация языков... а потом приходят недоучи и говорят, что чтобы вокруг кнопочки летали искорки сне нужно новую видяху купить от нвидия
<artus> [Raiden], повторю, "да, и нвоые языки появляются," и "питон , жс, руби, qml и т.д Нет не обязательно сам язык очень новый"  вообще разные вещи
<artus> tagezi, ну если они не в состояни понять чего они сами говорили, то да, только памяти добавлять
<[Raiden]> новизна языка не тот фактор который влияет  на ресурсы, влияет ег оуровень в основном, реализация и  то как часто и для каких задачь применяется.
<[Raiden]> Ты же приклеился именно к тому что я сказал новый
<[Raiden]> я потом ниже поправился
<baronos> Сегодня doom будет по системы :)
<artus> [Raiden], да, ты со знанием дела выразился что есть новые языки, предяви и полож на обозрение
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сколько ты языков знаешь?
<artus> [Raiden], а нет , так все твои сентенции относительно всего остального можно считать таким же маразмом
<[Raiden]> считай.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ещё лучше, сколько ты полноценных прог наваял?
<artus> [Raiden], в таком случае все твои разглагольствования касательно кедов считаются ацким тролизмом со всеми вытекающими)
<artus> * "кедов"
<[Raiden]> я сказал что хотел. считай как хочешь. А то мног офлуда )
<[Raiden]> для меня например си шарп нвой язык
<[Raiden]> и масса других
<[Raiden]> их просто небыло  тогда когда я познакомился с линукс и писи
<[Raiden]> значит новые
<artus> ну да, 12ть лет не срок
<artus> *11
<tagezi> си? небыло?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а знаешь, что самое клевое было в морском бое?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: си != си шарп
<tagezi> [Raiden]: си, он и в африке си, хоть ++ хоть не ++... разница в лтбах
<tagezi> либах*
<[Raiden]> артус даже не помнит контекст в котором всё это говорилось, за то помнит слово новый
<artus> tagezi, не спорь с мегапрограмерром )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты уверен?
<[Raiden]> википедию хотя бы посети )
<[Raiden]> tcsh тоже чем-то на си похож или скриптинг в mirc синтаксис очень близок. Но это не делает их конкретно сями) да и не важно уже. тема уехала.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и что? посещю.. потом ты посоветуешь лор посмотреть? мне вообе достаточно учебников
<artus> [Raiden], эммм, выдыхай, и обсни причем тут командная оболочка к языку програмирования
<artus> *я
<[Raiden]> artus: это не просто командные оболочки, это ещё интерпретаторы языка по синтаксису похожего на си.
<[Raiden]> и это пример. Я не сравниваю их, это мой опонент как раз пытается сказать что всё похожее на си ест ьси
<artus> [Raiden], эмм, он всего лиш запускает скрипты и конкретные команды
<artus> [Raiden], да нет, это ты все больше упарываешся грибочками и начинаеш нести откровенный бред
<[Raiden]> ок, давай согласимся что си и си шарп одно и то же если ты так хочешь. Но даты их создания уж точно разыне. Хотя бы с этим ты не будешь спорить?
<[Raiden]> и си шарп новее
<artus> и то что синтаксис на основе си, не значит что tcsh это си
<[Raiden]> т.е. новый
<artus> 11 лет, или у тя новее все что старше 80го года ?
<[Raiden]> новое это то что было создано после более старого и всё
<[Raiden]> и то что ещё используется
<artus> мда
<[Raiden]> или уже используется, не суть. Дело в том что я уже выше 2 раза сказал, что сут ьне в новизне а в том как стали использовать и где
<[Raiden]> но ты не заметил )
<artus> [Raiden], зачем мне замечать тупейшие сьезды, если я жду ответа на конкретнопоставленый вопрос)
<[Raiden]> откуда я знаю?
<[Raiden]> сам для себя реши зачем
<artus> ладно, хватит отфтопить ) ты за свои слова всеравно не отвечаеш )
<[Raiden]> докажи что съезд тупейший или извинись.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты не опроверг характеристику в первый раз, следовательно согласился с ней своим ответом на нее.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот тебе и доказательство
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, не надо. Просто использую игнор.
<skai-falkorr> помоему оно называется "доказательство от противного"
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: не опроверг какую характеристику?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: что это тупейший съезд
<skai-falkorr> ты дал ответ, мол сам реши для себя зачем. этим автоматом признал ее
<skai-falkorr> кажется, у меня в хроме залипла кнопка назад
<skai-falkorr> только визуально, слава науке
<[Raiden]> хотите прям новых или доказательсва того что они появляются... ну вот , нате http://habrahabr.ru/post/98479/
<[Raiden]> просто это флуд всё, разговор был не про то
<artus> @kban --user "[Raiden]" как только предоставиш ответ на "18:06[Raiden] | да, и нвоые языки появляются, более высокоуровневые. что тоже как бы влияет" так и продолжим) а так, прекращай тролить
<artus> @kban "[Raiden]" как только предоставиш ответ на "18:06[Raiden] | да, и нвоые языки появляются, более высокоуровневые. что тоже как бы влияет" так и продолжим) а так, прекращай тролить
<artus> ай, не работаеть ))
<tagezi> кстати, в википедии ошибка ((((
<skai-falkorr> ладно. ну вас. я спать
<tagezi> когда её нормально проверять модеры начнут
<[Raiden]> ловко сместили тему про то, что софт не меняющиюся функционально легко впрарить как более легкий. ) Можно даже назвать по другому или переписать на свежий тулкит, что бы показать работу.
<[Raiden]> новость на ленте попалась Хакеры украли у ФБР данные пользователей Apple
<[Raiden]> заголовок очень порадовал
<[Raiden]> хорошая вроде новость http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34742
<_d4vid> у меня был баг в юнити .. проги прячились в глобалменю где елементы закрытия окна и тд .. баг пропал )
<deniska> [Raiden]: убунта хочет быть совсем как макось
<[Raiden]> прячились интересное слово
<_d4vid> прятались тоесть=)
<deniska> http://i.imgur.com/Nd4JI.jpg хе
<_d4vid> слизали всё у брауна)
<scratchx[x]> кто юзает NM для 3G модема?
<_d4vid> у меня только бритвенная машинка от брауна)
<Lorgus> плин... как склеить видео в бубунте ???
<Lorgus> несколько файлов
<deniska> Lorgus: ffmpeg, mencoder (:
<Lorgus> ага.. в строке
<_d4vid> лоргус http://vkapas.livejournal.com/17360.html
<artus> Lorgus, cat 1.avi 2.avi > 1+2.avi
<mva> artus: толсто
<VMV> недавно видел тут о браузерах) вот, может пригодится кому - http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/new-chromium-stable-and-development.html
<Romul> artus привет
<artus> mva, дык работает же )) и очень даже клеит несколько файлов)
<artus> Romul, даров
<Romul> artus итак помнишь мы с тобой  о ssh говорили
<artus> Romul, возможно
<Romul> artus ) всё что выдает при подключении из локалки к моему компу. http://paste.pro/5157262
<artus> Romul, Connection established. должно быть следуйщей строкой
<NoOova> Господа всем доброй ночи
<NoOova> в каких конфигах настраивается прокси
<artus> Romul, а до тех пор меняй порты, пробуй подцепитцо так
<Romul> artus порты менять пробовал. курсор мигает около минуты и connection time out
<Romul> NoOova привет
<artus> ну и ? )) меняй покаместь не подцепишся)
<shenmue> а нука всем пыщ!!!
<NoOova> Romul: netstat?
<Romul> artus я так до конца света менять их буду. их вон сколько а я один)
<artus> Romul, ну если у тебя на роботе выпилили все порты окромя разрешонных то хоть обменяйся )
<_d4vid> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-HXL9An6Vr-4/UDybLaTvnoI/AAAAAAAAJyI/hI3l9vzBAhc/s1600/gimp-2.8.2.png как зделать как на рисунке? чтоб все окна были едином окне
<artus> _d4vid, в настройках
<Romul> NoOova нужен лог?
<artus> _d4vid, а вообще окна-однооконный и-фейс
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: нужен гимп 2.8*
<NoOova> Я не в курсах что тут у вас происзодит =)
<_d4vid> и как оно в настройках называется?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: зайди в меню окна
<[Raiden]> последний пункт
<[Raiden]> гимп редкий случай гля гтк софта. настройки есть и выбор некоторый и без правки непонятных конфигов. В общем гном-хиг его не сильно коснулся.
<Romul> NoOova при попытке подключится
<Romul> NoOova http://paste.pro/5157262
<_d4vid> покажите скрином пожалуйста ато я не могу найти
<shenmue> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<shenmue> а он бутрепаир называется =)
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> покажи пожалуйста
<Romul> ладно парни кроме ssh как я могу ещё дотянуться до интернета в обход squid
<Romul> сам в локалке
<artus> _d4vid, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=104bhxy7aZo
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/gimp.png где смотреть?
<_d4vid> артус спасибо
<artus> да незачто , я же выше сказал, окно и тд )
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ну на http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0904/h_1346783327_8823706_23b1d73ea1.png
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Romul, все вопросы к админу) уж если он тебе и ссх зарезал, то не светит)
<_d4vid> <[Raiden]> спасибо
<Romul> artus в локальной сети работает
<artus> а на шлюзе режетцо
<Romul> может конфиг sshd и squid на сервер я всё таки пролез )
<artus> Romul, а может тя забанить нафиг?
<Romul> artus зачем и главно за что
<artus> Romul, ага, знать взлом сервера предприятия у нас уже лежит в рамках законоф рф и соответственно тема для обсуждения на этом канале?
<shenmue> у артуса встроенный генератор причин бана есть. по 72 штуки в секунду выдает =)
<Romul> artus я не взламывал я просто с live зашел
<Romul> и скопировал конфиги
<artus> и ?
<Romul> что и ? помочь прошу а ты мне бананы
<artus> @kban Romul 86400  п.2.11, 2.13 , читай, думай
<baronos> Хехе, все таки свершилось :)
<shenmue> он чо хотел то вообще?
<artus> по ходу по собственному когда админу надоест и он шефу доложитцо )
<baronos> Да он уже неделю SSH -D пытается сделать:)
<pahan> как пакет называется с сервером удаленного рабочего стода по умолчанию который идет в Ubuntu?
<artus> вино
<pahan> вино?
<artus> vino
<shenmue> vino
<tagezi> vino
<_d4vid> ^^
<artus> :D
<tagezi> =)
<pahan> ))
<shenmue> или портвейн
<_d4vid> http://shuffleos.com/1461/upload-youtube-videos-unity-launcher-youtube-video-uploader-for-unity/ удобная штука
<artus> _d4vid, хм, ей же по ходу юнити и не нужна по большому счету то?
<_d4vid> как?
<_d4vid> у меня юнити я настроил под неё
<artus> GoogleCL  и собсно баш, надо прикрутить и себе )
<artus> baronos, кстати про снятие скринкаста и заливки сразу на тытуб ) чем не решение )
<baronos>  artus супер, но я в печали из-за своего интернета, мне хоть как, я все ровно не залью и не посмотрю с такой недоскоростью:)
<artus> baronos, у тя ж дсл было вроде как
<baronos> artus:  оно и щас, но с тарифом 256 стало, ибо тарифы который юзал ушел в архив и надо было менять на другой, а выше нельзя ибо ограничение по деревни
<baronos> Вообщем ютк и ростелеком отстой :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34746
<_d4vid> кде как всегда один и тотже с виду
<_d4vid> ^
<tagezi> да, как слизали с 97 винды, так досихпок ничего новее и не придумали
<tagezi> буквально застряли в прошлом веке
<shenmue> с 97 =)
<_d4vid> была винда 97? помню только 98
<tagezi> ну 95 )
<_d4vid> аа
<tagezi> я их не помню по релизам )
<tagezi> не, 95 была жутко глючная..
<tagezi> 98? да?.. ну наверное 98
<_d4vid> http://img1.nnm.ru/0/4/7/0/7/047077cfc1613cd402f7b1ed81e09f9d_full.jpg вот он ^^ враг человечества!
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а чего плохого в 98-ых было?
<_d4vid> помню по скольку раз я его переустанавливал главной проблемой были траблы из за вирусов ..
<Sergey_IT> _d4vid, ссзб )
<_d4vid> ссзб?
<tagezi> _d4vid: ну, вопервых он ставился из архива не плохо )
<tagezi> а вовторых, он сам как вирус был ))
<_d4vid> ^^
<tagezi> помню даже на свежепоставленную лицензию доктор веб начинао орать )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да ничего особено плохого в нём не было.. просто я релизы забыл, а вот 95 действительно вечно глючащий
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и после 2002 года под 98 было уже почти не найти дров.. вот тогда я и задумался о линукс ))
<_d4vid> по моему мнению самым стабилным релизом был виндовс 2000
<_d4vid> я его долго юзал пока не пересел за линукс
<vladgobelen> а тут все про убунту..
<[Raiden]> tagezi: по секрету скажу, там каждый элемент сильно отличается от вин 95, 98  и даже от вин7. Только тсс, всёравно не поверят.
<_d4vid> возможно ли ядро виндовса заменить линуксовым?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> но есть умельцы котоыре пускают линукс как вин32 приложение
<tagezi> ядро +прокладка
<tagezi> только плясать долго )
<[Raiden]> colinux зовется
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, для своего времени там все нормально было. А вот поставь сейчас - все летать будет )
<_d4vid> помню в вин 2003 р2 есть встроенный линукс шелл
<_d4vid> тоесть повершелл похожий на линуксовый шелл
<[Raiden]> невежество порождает легенды
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я пока с QMenu не допляшу, ничего ставить не буду )
<[Raiden]> хотя реально там ест ьнесколько альясов типа ls
<[Raiden]> ставится на любую винду
<[Raiden]> я может немного резко выразился, но как бы повер шелл ничег ос линукс общего не имеет
<teddyp1cker> as
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а чего сложного с меню, там все как в вин
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да вроде ничего, только оно у меня не хочет показываться на menuBar, показывается только как виджет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://itmages.ru/image/view/666778/f6530af7
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а это для сравнения, где оно должно находиться http://itmages.ru/image/view/666779/c74eb1a8
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня там и находится
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так создаешь? -  menuBar()->addMenu("&File");
<tagezi> fileMenu = menuBar()->addMenu(tr("&File"));
<tagezi> ну да
<tagezi> если делаю это в mainwindow.cpp т всё как нужно, а если в другом файлу, то блин, оно не опказывается по человечески
<tagezi> на вызов this->setMenuBar(menuBar) выдаёт ошибку, что типа не матиматика это )))
<tagezi> а на this->setMenuWidget(menuBar) всё хорошо, но не на том месте немного )
<tagezi> толи я вызов не могу допереть, толи я всётаки наследуюсь не верно
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так метод  menuBar() только у главного окна есть;
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну так я вроде и наследуюсь от QMainWindow
<Sergey_IT> главное окно в приложении только одно
<tagezi> просто если меню запихать всё в mainwindow.cpp то у меня он будет не мереный, да и если изменять придуться, опупеть можно будет
<tagezi> вот я и воюю, как можно извернуться так, что бы меню описывалось в отдельном файлике )))
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Sergey_IT: http://paste.kde.org/544094/ что это?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так класс в одном файле надо держать, а если отдельно, ну так функцию напиши setupmenu(QMainWindow *mw) и там mw->menuBar()...
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, нет такого файла - установи
<vladgobelen> как?
<vladgobelen> Sergey_IT: а что это вообще за файл?
<Sergey_IT> а я знаю? )
<vladgobelen> так это же убунту
<vladgobelen> чистая новая
<tagezi> уже не чистая
<tagezi> у тебя вайн стоит
<vladgobelen> это не у меня
<_d4vid> влад https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/885492
<Sergey_IT> vladgobelen, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/7811517
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: а если коротко, о чем там?
<vladgobelen> ага..вижу
<vladgobelen> жуть
<_d4vid> влад а какая версия вайна?
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: на любой
<_d4vid> пробывал 1.5 с ппа?
<vladgobelen> уже всеравно..человек ушел
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: угу.. пробовал
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: скину ссылки выше ему..судя по всему этот баг
<_d4vid> ок
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-05
<Romul> как разрешить выход в интернет компу в локальной сети  (192.168.5.52) к примеру через iptables. выход в интернет через шлюз 192.168.5.1 порт 8080
<Romul> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<TNH> test
<ubuntuhelp> TNH, Ну понг, и что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. не знал, если unity не хватает места по высоте для ярлычков, она их в стопочку складывает :) http://itmages.com/image/view/667060/7011e634
<tech-desk> Все познается со временем)
<TNH> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tech-desk: не мой скрин, случайно увидел )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя выглядит странно
<tech-desk> да вроде ничего так
<tech-desk> допилено по внешнему виду)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в стопке есть запущенные программы. совсем неинформативно
<deniska> хм
<deniska> а вот если бы панель в юнити была бы внизу
<deniska> то места под ярлычки было бы больше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поэтому у мака док внизу )
<deniska> ну в маке многие вонаби хакеры ставят док налево :3
<deniska> у них там автоскрытие глючное
<deniska> а без него он место занимает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> док в юнити не занимает место?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на лине есть cairo-dock
<deniska> У дока в юнити тоже глючное автоскрытие
<deniska> раньше было умное
<deniska> но потом код оказалось поддерживать некому и его выкинули
<deniska> кайродок я пробовал, но меня очень смутило обилие странных настроек в нём
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скрытие мне не по нраву. переодически окна перересовываются целиком
<deniska> AWN оказался гораздо ближе к тому, что я хотел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня наоборот. сначала года 2 назад пробовал AWN потом остался на кайро
<_d4vid> полёт нормальный..
<_d4vid> только вот размер значков не изменяются больше через свойства екрана
<_d4vid> наверное то что юнити не родная
<_d4vid> изменил через компиз мененджер
<TNH> test
<ubuntuhelp> TNH, Есть контакт.
<kraaton> При попытке переключиться в консоль(CTRL+ALT+F1), выходит пустой черный экран.
<kraaton> Нажатие CTRL+ALT+F7 возвращает в иксы.
<kraaton> с чем это может быть связано?
<kraaton> Тоесть не могу переключится в консоль.
<Sergey_IT> может в консоли режим видео неправильный
<kraaton> где его посмотреть, этот режим, для консоли?
<_d4vid> http://www.steamforlinux.com/?q=ru/node/87
<sharikoff> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/mac/ =)
<tech-desk> Шо это чужеземное)
<tech-desk> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<sharikoff> просто мак это правильный линукс =)
<tech-desk> :))
<tech-desk> Поможите с скриптом)
<sharikoff> чо скрипт делает?
<tech-desk> http://hastebin.com/gejenujihu.bash
<tech-desk> Парсит страницу
<sharikoff> и
<tech-desk> Это вообще для нагиоса скрипт,но ошибку он дает мне не понятную...не могу разобраться)  test.sh 24: 2.4: not found
<tech-desk> и так по 3 условиям not found not found not found
<sharikoff> задача какая у скрипта скажи
<sharikoff> парсит страницу и чо он там ищет
<tech-desk> парсит и выводит число,скорость канала
<sharikoff> хм
<tech-desk> и вот действительно хм)
<tech-desk> кажется нигде ошибки нет
<sharikoff> парсишь тест скорости онлайн?
<tech-desk> да,обновление раз в 5 минут
<sharikoff> iperf не?
<tech-desk> ну не то,надо прикрутить это к нагиосу,а входные данные только с страницу
<sharikoff> http://www.zapishi.net/show/it-tehnologii/rabota/linux/46138_iperf_linux_-_test_skorosti_interneta/
<sharikoff> вывод иперфа можно распарсить авк как угодно
<sharikoff> и результат будет точнее
<tech-desk> У меня из данных есть только страница html'ая
<sharikoff> что в твоем скрипте нефурычит хз
<tech-desk> с удаленного сервера все берется
<tech-desk> выглядит же он правильно) по первому взгляду)
<sharikoff> разбираться лень честно
<sharikoff> разбей на блоки проверь каждый
<sharikoff> выведи расчеты в функцию
<sharikoff> ну вобщем разбей на попроще и проверь каждый кусочке
<sharikoff> вывод всмысле каждого кусочка
 * sharikoff щас трусцой почапает пеленки гладить
<tech-desk> кабанчиком)
<sharikoff> угу
<tech-desk> Нужное дело)
<tech-desk> да толку по блокам)
<tech-desk> один Ж )
<tech-desk> да ему вообще побоку)) мои потуги))
<sharikoff> http://mldav.blogspot.com/2011/11/blog-post.html
<_d4vid> спидтест намного лучше
<sharikoff> спидтест делает тоже самое
<_d4vid> я проверил канал там не широкий ..
<tech-desk> видимо я не так выразился) суть не поняли)
<sharikoff> тока еще на страничке рисует
<_d4vid> качает только с 1.7 миб
<_d4vid> когда у меня 11.7
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0 класс)
<tech-desk> Чумаааа))))
<tech-desk> он мегапопулярен наверное у них)
<_d4vid> да ине только у себя
<tech-desk> а можно где нить его в лосе найти) в плеер себе)
<_d4vid> лосе как?
<_d4vid> в мп3?
<tech-desk> да флак лучше)
<_d4vid> вот http://www.2shared.com/file/QCTWPk7P/03-psy-gangnam_style.html
<tech-desk> огонь))))))
<tech-desk> А все таки,почему в конце баш скрипта в строке с fi я получаю not found
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/634717
<_d4vid> что она выпустила оригинал, а настоящий iPhone будет клоном. лол
<_d4vid> китайцы фигеют )
<_d4vid> http://www.yaprofi.net/shinese-copied-the-small-town-galshtat/ вот вам и клон ^
<tech-desk> Масштабно))
<VMV> подскажите как ассоциировать магнитные ссылки в хромиуме?
<artus> магнитом )
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> вот http://www.foresightlinux.se/make-chromium-to-open-magnet-links/
<[Raiden]> вот теперь точно лол
<VMV> а вот вторая строка где про терминал, она что делает? хромиум у меня ссылки открывает, только в трансмишн, а мне надо в делюж
<artus> VMV, ты не повериш
<[Raiden]> в фф у меня такого вопроса даже не возникало. А привязка к гконфу это будет улыбать меня до конца дня.
<_d4vid> <VMV> у тебя убунта или кубунта?
<VMV> убунта
<_d4vid>  down vote
<_d4vid> 	
<_d4vid> Ubuntu
<_d4vid> Recently it is also needed to add the following line to ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list under [Added Associations]
<_d4vid> x-scheme-handler/magnet=deluge.desktop;
<_d4vid> должно помочь..
<VMV> помогло, спасибо!)
<artus> нет чтоб xdg-open научить )
<artus> VMV, http://welinux.ru/post/2235/ спрячь где нить в закладках)
<VMV> спасибо)
<Onkeltem> hi
<Onkeltem> Присматриваюсь к ноутам - хочу взять себе какой-нить с большим экраном
<Onkeltem> В сторону тех что с ATI видяхами лучше не смотреть, да?
<Onkeltem> только nVidia?
<Onkeltem> Или у меня устаревшая информация? :
<Onkeltem> )
<deniska> Лично у меня radeon hd7680m
<deniska> Мне норм, маенкрафт работает
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: скажем так, у всех проблемы свои
<Civil|2> Onkeltem: у ати проблемы в том, что открытые дрова медленее проприетарных, отстают по фичам и довольно медленно впиливают новые карты. Проприетарные плохи тем, что баги фиксят долго. Нвидия - есть открытые дрова, которые медленные и без энергосбе
<Civil|2> режения фактически, есть закрытые, которые периодически глючат по-своему. Интел это интел, глючит периодически как только интеловцам взбредет в голову
<tagezi> всем привет )
<pr0mode> привет
<swex> Onkeltem, бери samsung
<swex> есть классный проект http://www.voria.org/ aka linux on my samsung
<swex> допиливает всякие фичи которые не работают стоковых дистрах
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: открытые дрова на ати стали ощутимо лучше. Но если ты хочешь что бы работало с видеокартой всё что возможно, то лучше нвидию. Например флэш может использовать vdpau декодинг
<[Raiden]> правда не редко глючно )
<[Raiden]> например рожи синие становятся
<[Raiden]> даже блин если захочешь на видюхе хэши брутфорсить, опять же нвидия с кудой нужна. )
<deniska> 1) ва апи
<deniska> 2) опенцл
<deniska> Это блин УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫЕ штуки
<deniska> а не нвидиевские велосипеды
<deniska> показывающие синие рожы на ютубе :3
<artus> deniska, отрубаеш гпу рендеринг  и все норм
<deniska> artus: ога, на интел атоме (:
<artus> и ваще, проблемы флеша невидию не чешут
<deniska> artus: а почему на амд всё норм? (:
<artus> deniska, ну че, купил кактус - жуй)
<artus> deniska, мм, ну у меня и на невидии норм , и че?
<deniska> с отключённым хардварным рендеренгом, ога :3
<artus> и синие рожи у меня на новеау были а не на проприетарных дровах
<deniska> Был бы в недобуке кори5, было бы незазорно погреть атмосферу просмотром 1080п на процессоре
<deniska> а на атоме слайдшоу :3
<deniska> А брал именно с нвидией, чтобы иметь хардварное ускорение h264 и всего что только можно (:
<deniska> На планшете у меня нвидия тегра 2 aka третий андроид навсегда без обновлений
<artus> deniska, ну вот че, вся производительность идет с i5 ? а до этого совсем все пичаль? у меня и на e6500 1080 не напрягаясь летает)
<deniska> В общем я присоединяюсь к Линусу (:
<artus> а так, в топку флеш же, темпаче окромя как на хром он уже под никсы и не пилитцо
<tagezi> а что Линус?
<deniska> http://www.haters.be/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/linus-nvidia-fuck-you.jpg
<artus> ))
<tagezi> таких картинок на любую тему можно найти и по делу и без
<deniska> http://tinyurl.com/dym88cy
<deniska> (на обои)
<deniska> tagezi: могу на видео ссылку дать (:
<artus> deniska, завязывай уже)
<tagezi> на статью дай, где он это говорит
<deniska> он на q&a сказал
<artus> во сне видать)
<deniska> www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA&t=49m45s
<artus> deniska, с какой минуты смотреть?
<tagezi> если ядро будет плохо поддерживать нвидия, впринципе можно будет сказать: "Досвидания, вычисления через ГПУ"
<deniska> Вычисления через gpu надо производить на универсальном opencl
<deniska> А не через куду
<deniska> Графику вон все рисуют через опенгл или накрайняк d3d, а не через собственнические механизмы видеокарты
<deniska> artus: ссылка на 49 минуту 45 секунду
<artus> и по этому все так печально)
<tagezi> да, и потому 3д игры на уровне 98 года )
<artus> deniska, хыыыы
<tagezi> ) выпендрился )
<deniska> эм
<deniska> как раз в 98м году
<deniska> ещё были живы неуниверсальные апи для отрисовку
<deniska> графические карты вудуфх, помните такие? (:
<tagezi> что помню.. никогда не было правда )
<deniska> ну вот оно и подохло
<deniska> потому что вместо опенгл какую-то фигню предоставляла
<Lorgus> hi all
<Lorgus> вчерашняя тема, какой прогой склеить видеофалы и как
<artus> видеофайлы они разные бывают
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> ffmpeg
<tagezi> Lorgus: я же тебе вчера давал ссылку на нормальное видио, которое нормально клет
<shenmue> а как man ffmpeg
<deniska> Если мышкой на таймленту надо набросать клипов, то опеншот
<artus> а если ави то cat :D
<tagezi> Kdenlive
<tagezi> клёвая штука, клеить обрезать, накладывать эфекты, добавлять аудио
<deniska> tagezi: и приучает сохраняться каждые 2 минуты
<deniska> так как падает постоянно (:
<tagezi> только при установке много мусора в систему набирает
<Lorgus> kdeline
<shenmue> тагези всё это умеет мой старенький сонерик 2007 года =)
<tagezi> deniska: у меня ничего не падало
<Lorgus> tagezi, тока не пойму как им клеить
<deniska> ну и этот ваш кденливе какой-то сложный (:
<tagezi> Lorgus: открываешь файлик, кидаешь на линейку, сохраняешь
<deniska> вон в опеншоте всего 2 с половиной кнопки и всё что надо оно делает :3
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/openshot.png
<Lorgus> tagezi, 3 видеодорожки, там видеофайлы,Ю кнопки "склеить" нет
<Lorgus> аааа
<tagezi> Lorgus: аааа.. тебе кнопка нужна?
<shenmue> deniska ковёр!! кооовёёёёр!!!
<artus> pitiviвроде как есть еще
<Lorgus> tagezi, 3 не... почему то не кидаются на дорожку
<rekcuFniarB> А я в консоли редактирую.
<deniska> питиви мне тоже почему-то не понравился
<deniska> но не помню почему
<tagezi> deniska: почему у тебя вечно на скринах ошибка торчит
<tagezi> ?
<deniska> tagezi: это у убунты ошибка, а не у меня (:
<deniska> оно вроде висит пока не среагируешь
<rekcuFniarB> Это apport что ли?
<tagezi> Lorgus: да ну.. я видео в нём делал.. там из маленьких кусочков и фото сделано.. уьраны аудио родные и добавлено новое
<Lorgus> tagezi, http://tcp.ru/images/00f3fdc30862add0e82759d5551b869b.png
<rekcuFniarB> Интересно, в Каноникл вообще эти ошибки, что им шлются, читают?
<rekcuFniarB> Завалили наверное :D
<deniska> Вообще у меня на старом ноутбуке 12.04 никакие ошибки в трей не выводила
<deniska> я даже не знаю откуда оно такое взялось :3
<deniska> А ещё оно у меня окошко с апдейтами не выбрасывало прямо в экран, а показывало иконкой в трее
<rekcuFniarB> Ну у меня что нибудь иногда падает, например transmission-daemon.
<deniska> Как вернуть обратно — хз
<deniska> Вообще вот что мне печально делает
<deniska> Вот есть какой-нибудь некритический баг
<rekcuFniarB> deniska: а что ты вдруг в ирке появился? Ты ж её недолюбливал.
<deniska> rekcuFniarB: и до сих пор недолюбливаю :3
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<rekcuFniarB> Или в ubuntu@ забанили тоже? :D
<deniska> Не дождётесь
<tagezi> Lorgus: и что?
<artus> deniska, а чем те питиви не нравитцо, вродеи клеит , и редактирует, и прост как дверной косяк
<tagezi> Lorgus: кидаешь первое видео, потом на туже дорожку после него второе, потом на туже дорожку третье,потом жмешь начать сборку, выбираешь параметры
<Lorgus> да не кидается видео на ту же дорожку... =0((((
<tagezi> круто )) у всех кидается у тебя нет )))
<tagezi> ты особенный )
<deniska> artus: а не помню
<Lorgus> tagezi, ну да... типа повезло
<tagezi> Lorgus: man ffmpeg тогда читай
<Lorgus> tagezi, просто соседи замучали.... тут к ним мула верховный приезжал ( в нашу то деревню) так они кипятком писяют... (сорри) дай им видео с разных источников
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi0b_EXY9zw
<deniska> Lorgus: openshot пробовал?
<artus> Lorgus, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjqkG7cd4wM
<VMV> кто-нибудь играл в фифа 12 в вайне?
<tagezi> я вот это собрал в нём
<Lorgus> tagezi,  я б и ман почитал, тока нужно мне лишь склеить что бы отстали... если б постоянно работал, естественно уже бы маны прочел
<Lorgus> deniska, тока поставил... чет слегка попробовал, да на kdeline ткнули
<Lorgus> лан... сорри... перерыв... собаку надо покормить
<Lorgus> вы пишите... вернусь прочту
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> нп )
<Romul> как решить проблему. дома небольшая локалка. 2 компа через роутер. роутер раздает адреса автоматом. я попытался задать адрес вручную
<Kerng> народ подскажите, с недавних пор, ну или с давних, в 12.04 при попытке залогиниться делает вид что входит в систему но при этом выбрасывает обратно в окно авторизации, через gdm авторизация проходит и вход выполняется до конца
<Romul> через ifconfig. соединение пропало
<Romul> как вернуть всё обратно
<Sergey_IT> Romul, вернуть все обратно и настроить роутер
<Kerng> каждый раз залезать в консоль запускать gdm и логиниться надоело, подскажите что не так может быть, или где логи посмотреть, что вообще происходит, чтобы определить что вообще происходит и по какой причине вход не
<Kerng> производится. При этом если входить под другим пользователем вход производится, т.е. какой-то косяк именно с этим пользователем
<Romul> Sergey_IT вопрос как?
<Sergey_IT> Romul, как тебе надо
<[Raiden]> deniska: полистал чат. На универсальных штуках ещё софт нормальынй написать надо или хотя бы какой-нибудь
<Sergey_IT> можно по маку адреса давать, можно dhcp отключить
<deniska> [Raiden]: пиши (:
<deniska> опенгл победил у неуниверсальных апи
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> есть д3д, но его мс тащит всеми силами
<deniska> да и он тоже своего рода универсален :3
<[Raiden]> ну пока успешно тащит
<[Raiden]> и это пока уже долго по времени
<deniska> [Raiden]: ну да, из кучи платформ он есть аж на двух
<deniska> шиндошс и хвох (:
<deniska> а вот на айфонах, маках, линуксе, андроиде, в вебе и внезапно на той же самой винде отлично существует опенгл
<Romul> Sergey_IT я сделал ifconfig  eth0 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 и всё инет пропал
<[Raiden]> история дх забавная кстати. Движок был куплен у какой-то компании ну и внедрен. А потом мс договорились с SGI о том что неплохо бы сделать 1 стандарт.
<[Raiden]> И потом отказались взяв все наработки в дх
<[Raiden]> где читал не помню
<deniska> [Raiden]: ещё стоит вспомнить о том, что мс, входя в комитет по опенглу, тормозила его развитие
<deniska> поэтому вся мощь опенгла стала видна лишь недавно :3
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g8CdctxmeU вот тут пишут рейтрейсер на фрагментном шейдере :3
<deniska> баловство, но в первых опенгл такое было неосуществимо
<Romul> как теперь вернуть настройки сети
<Romul> парни выручайте
<[Raiden]> а что менял? если ифконфигом баловался, то ребутнись или службу networking рестартани
<Romul> Raiden я сделал  я сделал ifconfig  eth0 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 и всё инет пропал
<Romul> а у меня роутер раздает адреса автоматом
<artus> [Raiden], зачем ребут, пусть сразу систему переставит )
<artus> Romul, ping 8.8.8.8 чего говорит?
<artus> как вариант днсы )
<Romul> пинг идет
<artus> 22:23       artus | как вариант днсы )
<artus> а через нм настроить не ? )
<artus> если хочеш ручками то /etc/resolv.conf правь
<[Raiden]> ифконфиг не меняет настрйоки глобально
<[Raiden]> только до ребута
<[Raiden]> вроде как
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто знает как запустить rhythmbox свёрнутым в трей? rhythmbox-client --hide больше не существует?
<artus>  ну есть же /etc/network/interfaces
<[Raiden]> глобально меняются по другому.
<Romul> artus я и туда залез и поменял
<[Raiden]> клементин не предлагать?
<tagezi> Alagos: а закрыть его тяжело очень?
<artus> Romul, строчка вида nameserver 127.0.0.1 ?
<Alagos> tagezi: зачем это постоянно делать, если можно как-то запускать его свёрнутым.
<artus> Alagos, mpd , свернитей некуда )
<[Raiden]> еслинету алергии на qt, рекомендую клементин. Во первых он подстраивается под окружение немного. Сразу и не поймешь что на кутях, а во вторых там в опция ест то что ты хочешь
<tagezi> Alagos: ну вообще, ты его при старте системы запускаешь, выбираешь что играть, вырубаешь окно и он у тебя в трее торчит, и открывать уже не обязательно
<[Raiden]> + появитяс возможность проигрывать куе\имидж. Что ритмбокс не будет уметь никогда
<tagezi> да, поставь климентину, забей систему мусаром )
<artus> [Raiden], криворукий вендопользователей с куе\имидж накол как бе
<artus> *х
<artus> [Raiden], и да, куя на флаки разберается за 30 секунд)
<deniska> Слеш правильно писать так: /
<deniska> а куи я режу без сожалений
<deniska> я теги исправляю
<deniska> и ухожу с раздачи^W^W^W^W
<artus> deniska, зачем ? жуй кактус ) терпи )
<[Raiden]> программы умеющие делат ьто что ты хочешь или просто лучше других не являются мусором по определению ))
<[Raiden]> это шутка в общем, на 50%
<artus> [Raiden], куи и имг мусор по определению , и костыли для играния музыки нафиг ненужны )
<Romul> artus вместо того что было в interfaces я прописал auto lo iface lo inet loopbackauto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<artus> Romul, ии ? зачем ?
<Romul> artus пытался так вернуть интернет )
<Romul> artus как теперь быть
<artus> настрой через нм и не страдай фигней)
<artus> Romul, ну и читай http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/sed_edit_interfaces.txt.html
<[Raiden]> описывать что-либо в интерфейсес кроме ло советую только после удаления НМ
<[Raiden]> или лучше использовать его
<[Raiden]> Может конечн овсё меняется, но раньше это проблемы вызывало )
<Romul> так попробуем
<artus> nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf и туда managed=true поправить
<artus> ну и стопануть собственно манагер сам, хотя смысл если не знаеш зачем оно тебе надо - отсутствует
<Romul> делаю сейчас ifconfig выдает только lo
<[Raiden]> куе\имидж неудобная штука, согласен. Но оно есть, встречается повсеместно на трекерах.
<artus> [Raiden], и это повод хранить у себя в этом изврате?
<[Raiden]> и это аудиоформат. А аудиоплефер должен что делать? ага играть аудио
<[Raiden]> йер*
<NoOova> Господа доброй  ночи
<artus> ты и музыку в cp1251  lth;bi&
<[Raiden]> ку
<NoOova> интересует вопрос не про убунту
<artus> держиш ?
<artus> NoOova, не интересует)
<NoOova> Бывают ли wifi-роутеры которые могут цепляться к wifi сети и раздавать её?
<NoOova> тобиш 2 беспроводных интерфейса на борту
<NoOova> или надо 2 роутера покупать...
<artus> репитер ?
<NoOova> =) на первом icmp-tunnel клиент стоять будет
<NoOova> второй по квартире раздавать
<artus> извращенец)
<NoOova> free inet)
<NoOova> бывает такое?
<deniska> NoOova: можешь два роутера соединить шнурком (:
<artus> как то роутер умеющий такой тунель не попадался
<deniska> или юсб вавай воткнуть
<deniska> в роутер
<NoOova> deniska: дак останется это сделать в последнюю рочую
<NoOova> artus: а кто сказал что там будет не linux 2.6? =)
<Romul> парни а как вернуть систему в первоначальное состояние. так сказать откат
<deniska> artus: любой роутер, для которого есть гцц или хотя бы перл способен на многое :3
<artus> deniska, ну это уже извраты )
<NoOova> artus: я планирую вначале прокинуть там icmp-тунель, а по нему прокинуть уже openvpn-туннель
<artus> NoOova, а нафига тогда тебе роутер? атом+ 2 вайвайкарточки и понеслась
<NoOova> artus: у меня 2 ноута
<deniska> artus: вот уж атом — точно изврат :3
<NoOova> атом+ это хорошо
<NoOova> ещё rasberry pi посоветуй =)
<artus> deniska, для роутера - с головой
<NoOova> мне бы бютжетный вариант
<tagezi> у когонить стоит скайп 4?
<deniska> атом для роутера слишком мощный
<artus> NoOova, ну какую нить робеспьерину  )
<deniska> а для всего остального слишком слабый
<deniska> tagezi: у меня вроде
<deniska> а что?
<tagezi> deniska: у тебя 32 бит система?
<artus> deniska, дык навешать туда еще астерисков и тд )
<deniska> tagezi: да
<tagezi> deniska: жать
<tagezi> жаль*
<tagezi> надеюсь вернусь скоро... пойду ребутнусь
<NoOova> artus: как думаешь загуглить такое?
<NoOova> нахоится тока dual-band роутеры
<NoOova> и бог знает 1 там интерфейс или 2
<artus> NoOova, самому интересно
<deniska> дуалбенд это наверное на 2.4ггц и 5ггц
<NoOova> deniska: да
<deniska> и скорее всего интерфейс там один
<artus> NoOova, во, ща дам модельку
<deniska> А вообще зачем тебе такое? Твоя схема нужна банально для того, чтобы переть публичный платный вайвай :3
<artus> NoOova, D-Link DIR-855
<artus> 2 независимые сетки точно умеет
<NoOova> artus: хм меня от dlink уже тошнит
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: :p
<NoOova> прошло то время когда они были крутой компанией купившей 3com
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='p'
<artus> NoOova, http://lte-pro.ru/catalog/routery-yota/draytek-vigorfly-200-router-dlya-yota/
<artus> Организация независимых сетей Wi-FI, до 3-ех;
<NoOova> надо  ещё смотреть щьется ли оно в openwrt
<NoOova> 3500р!!!!
<NoOova> щас посмотрю сколько выйдет tp-link роутер и tplink-точка
<artus> NoOova, ну тя ж от длинков тошнит )) могу подискать че нить за 9к+ )))
<artus> NoOova, ой, а тплинк не гавно? ))
<NoOova> artus: тплинк того же уровня тока дешевле намного
<NoOova> + у них хорошее радио
<artus> TP-Link TL-WR842ND поддерживает до четырех SSID - это позволяет создать несколько независимых беспроводных сетей.
<NoOova> artus: я боюсь что оно како софтварно это потдерживает
<NoOova> тоесь на родном ПО оно мб и работает
<artus> врт на нее глянь
<NoOova> а на открытом - хрен
<NoOova> к тому же не факт что он может быть одновременно клиентом и раздавалкой
<NoOova> кстати)))) щас сижу через wifi по icmp-туннелю =)
<NoOova> без всяких ограничений скорости
<artus> NoOova, а ширину какую с него вытянуть можно?
<NoOova> ну щас у меня до 2 мегабит тянет
<NoOova> тока надо к окну подходить
<deniska> NoOova: ты прёшь макдаковский вайфай чтоль? :3
<NoOova> ))))))))))) почему это макдаковский
<NoOova> он то открытй
<deniska> ну макдаковский тоже открытый
<NoOova> а я через закрытый с открытым icmp сижу
<deniska> но с ограничениями (:
<NoOova> там кнопочка есть "подклчиться на 64 кбит" =)
<Nor8>  NoOova: Угу, подходить к окну и залезать на шкаф )))
<NoOova> с ней работает все но медленно
<NoOova> Ак я и хочу роутер взять
<NoOova> чтобы он на шкафу стоял
<NoOova> с 7db антенной
<Nor8> Антену самому нужно делать
<deniska> потом они увидят сотни траффика прошедшего мимо шейпера
<deniska> и найдут источник :3
<NoOova> Nor8: ну это зависит от времени свободного
<NoOova> она стоит то 200р
<artus> и напинают по ушам )
<deniska> Ну для этого ещё найти надо (:
<NoOova> artus: хм у меня мак меняется перед каждым коннектом
<NoOova> =)))
<Nor8> NoOova: За 200 рэ китайский ширтпотреб
<NoOova> Nor8: 200р - ездштл 7виш
<deniska> Скорее всего они просто закроют icmp запросы
<NoOova> tplink 7dbi
<deniska> и придётся NoOova гонять траффик через днс (:
<artus> deniska, ну у меня дроид с шпсом рисует где точка то есть)
<artus> гг
<NoOova> deniska: у меня демон dns-туннеля итак висит =))
<NoOova> тока там больше 100кбит не выжать
<Nor8> NoOova: За те же 200 рэ в нете есть рецепт антенны в три раза мощнее
<NoOova> Nor8: дак её надо делать
<NoOova> а я на сьемной квартире в неродном городе
<deniska> artus: точку отыскать проще, чем клиента
<artus> банка из под кофе рулит)
<NoOova> у меня даж отвертки нет
<NoOova> не то что дремеля\паяльника
<Nor8> Тебе что, провод на ьрубу не прикрутить и два раза паяльником не тыкнуть?
<deniska> для этого как минимум нужен паяльник :3
<NoOova> Nor8: паяльник 100р. пригодится врят ли больше 1 раза
<NoOova> антенна 200 и сразу готова
<NoOova> я паял уже ради интереса
<NoOova> получилось не мега круто
<Nor8> NoOova: Как же тебя деффки любят такого, без паяльника то )))))
<NoOova> правда я для gsm900 паял
<NoOova> Nor8: =) зачем меня любить
<NoOova> меня надо кормить ))))
<NoOova> и понимать
<artus> ну я на 3ж паял) получилось мегакруто ) там где связи небыло ваще - 2 мегабита ) 2 тычка паялом )
<artus> и скотч :D
<Nor8> Норм
<NoOova> artus: круто.
<Nor8> Так и есть
<deniska> Паяльником надо в 3ж провайдеров наших тыкать
<NoOova> а у меня получилось не очень. выглядело очень хорошо, все припаяно в миллиметр было как нужно
<deniska> Чтоб приём был нормальный и тарифы
<artus> и это учитывая что от антенны у меня 10ть метров провода шло до модема :D
<NoOova> но толи метсо было не очень толи всетаки руки кривые
<NoOova> вобщем я лучше потрау 200р =)
<NoOova> и вообще =) $wifi_new_mac = sprintf('00:%.2X:%.2X:%.2X:%.2X:%.2X', int(rand(256)), int(rand(256)), int(rand(256)), int(rand(256)), int(rand(256)));
<artus> кстати, а по icmp 3g никто не пробовал протянуть?  в плане когда они его по лимиту тушат
<artus> главное завтра не забыть за инет заплатить )
<NoOova> )))
<NoOova> мне надо на серваке за tun\tap модуль ещё 15 евро отдать =(
<artus> неправельный кой то у тя серв
<NoOova> openvz от fastvps
<NoOova> зато стоит 2.9 евро в мес
<artus> сервер должен иметь неограниченые ресурсы и ничег оне стоить :D
<NoOova> artus: а зачем?
<NoOova> мне много не надо
<NoOova> вебсервер, песочница с айпишником
<NoOova> фсе
<Nor8> NoOova:  http://www.x-drivers.ru/blog/10_000/100.html    прочти и сделай )))
<artus> да мне то тоже в принципе, но возможность разбаловала :)
<artus> кстати спиральная да , гуд
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2012/09/05/634758/18.jpg
<NoOova> Nor8: круто конечно но она же направленная
<artus> NoOova, а у тя чего, макдак по всемй району ездит?
<[Raiden]> за счет бренда нокии и аппаратных решений никому не нужынй вин8фон будет продаваться.
<NoOova> artus: у меня местный пров
<NoOova> который своим клиентам по логину паролю по городу дает инет
<artus> [Raiden], кому продаватцо?
<NoOova> а гостям с 64кбит
<Nor8> NoOova: Лучше и дешевле нет, военные технологии )))
<artus> NoOova, ммм, а ты с широконаправленной по городу бегать будеш? )
<NoOova> а зачем мне бегать по городу? мне нужно иметь стильную палку на шкафу
<NoOova> :-D
<NoOova> стильную палку - это в смысле tplink
<artus> ну вот и запили спиральную) за 200р больше чем 3bdi там не будет всеравно
<NoOova> artus: мб мб.
<NoOova> подумаю обязательно
<artus> NoOova, обчная для роутера от 5 dbi вместо штатной дороже стоит, а ты про выносную
<Nor8> У этой трубы цена 3 рубля
<Nor8> А эффективность просто прекрасная
<artus> Nor8, 30  ))
<[Raiden]> ой блин. про нокию было не в то окно
<NoOova> http://kirov.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i106531/antenna-tp-link-tl-ant2405c.html
<NoOova> извиняюсь 5 dbi
<NoOova> хотя на tplink-ах помоему везде такие поумолчнию стоят
<NoOova> тока внутренние
<Nor8> Мда.... и это они называют антенной
<artus> ну для ловить кафешку она нифига не пойдет
<Nor8> Это какой то позор! ))))
<artus> такую разве что в квартире кинуть , а на кафе - направленную )
<NoOova> artus: так нету у меня кафе
<artus> и все что в радиусе 2 км - твое )
<NoOova> я не знаю куда направлять то =)))
<NoOova> хотя... так то можно сделать =)
<artus> NoOova, ммм, покрутить по горизонталям - минута времени)
<NoOova> artus: ок уговорил...
<artus> NoOova, http://gadgets-world.com/product_1556.html во какой девас )
<NoOova> просто используя так инет я вроде как закон то не нарушаю
<NoOova> а вот сделаю я направленную на 2км антенну
<NoOova> и бойтесь wep-точки
<NoOova> а это уже нелегально
<NoOova> это я не хочу
<artus> да свободных наловиш пяток точно )
<artus> NoOova, http://g700ap.ru/articles/omnidirectional-antenna.html во чего те надо)
<artus>  Отойдя на расстояние 1100 метров связь всё ещё была устойчивой. C HTTP сервера всё качалось без срывов выход в интернет шёл нормально, хотя и скорость была уже минимальной 1 мегабит сек.
<NoOova> четознакомое
<artus> В итоге 2000 метров уровень сигнала по шкале nokia n95составил 49% приём и передача на полной скорости без срывов. вобщем не все так страшно  )себе чтоль сделать
<NoOova> звучит заманчиво
<Nor8>  Когда уже стим для линукса  Вальве запилит, знает кто-нибудь? Есть среди нас работники Вальве корп.? :-D
<[Raiden]> погугли по словам типа родмап, может и вылезит чего
<deniska> что-то с запущенной торрентилкрй ведроид тормозит (:
<[Raiden]> они может и передумают ещё, Поглядят сначала как рынок примет вин8
<artus> deniska, торенты на телефоне? ужс )
<deniska> на планшете
<artus> один фиг)
<deniska> может торрентилка фиговая (:
<deniska> да и выглядит ненативно
<deniska> надо найти другую будет
<[Raiden]> ты говорил у тебя планшетов штук 7. Один оставь для птичек и как читалку, а остальные продай и купи десктоп для торентов. Он же будет и как nas
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> я в кроватке лежу
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Так оне вроде уже вин 8 раскритиковали.
<deniska> возьму с собой в кроватку десктоп?
<deniska> или буду наслаждаться его шумом? :3
<Nor8> Бери, разрешаем
<Nor8> Только не долго, а то маманя заругает
<[Raiden]> было дело. Хотя я не понял почему.  тач пришедший на десктоп пока не отменил других манипуляторов и можно делать игры любые и под вин8
<deniska> вин8 игроделам не нравится маркетплейсом
<Nor8> Так там может не только в метро этом дело
<deniska> особенно таким как вальва, у которых свой магазин
<deniska> кстати
<Nor8> Так одно другому не мешает. Или в вин8 уже мешает?
<deniska> на винрт нельзя выполнять произвольный код
<deniska> Nor8: потенциально постепенно могут дропнуть приложения не из маркета
<Nor8> Хех, сектанты
<[Raiden]> кто мешает написать стим под метро, что бы скажем при нажатии на квадратик, вылезали квадратики с играми и при клике продавались
<[Raiden]> и пофиг что у мс есть свой марке
<[Raiden]> т
<deniska> [Raiden]: невозможность исполнять произвольный код из метроприложения
<[Raiden]> Гм
<deniska> и тот факт, что стим в маркет не пропустят
<Nor8> Тихо, тихо, никаких стим-метро, Гейб сказал, что вин 8 не торт, все! Забыли про зло ось! )))
<[Raiden]> ну может быть это очень важно. Хотя я думаю геймеры могут и на другом сайте скачать, игры ради
<deniska> в винрт, которая будет на армах, принципиально нельзя реализовать jit
<deniska> [Raiden]: а потом окажется что качать можно только из маркета
<[Raiden]> ))
<deniska> что хаха, в макоси к такому идёт
<[Raiden]> мда..  Хорошо что линукс всетаки есть, хоть он и уродский. Прав у людей становится всё меньше и надо ценить хотя бы такие проблески свободы ))
<deniska> но они не решаются выстрелить себе в ногу
<[Raiden]> макось другой мир для меня. Я всю жизни писи юзал. А вот маркеты в винде это уже опасно )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: C чего это он вдруг "уродский"?
<[Raiden]> да уже перетерто всё 100раз.
<Nor8> Нет, ты уж уточни )))
<[Raiden]> фактически всё кроме ядра уг , которое кстати для десктопов тоже уг. Даже в андройде бфс планировщик.
<[Raiden]> это если коротко
<Nor8> Ну так да, не хватает "агрессивной" сборки, но далеко не уродский. Хотя если посмотреть на твою тему в кедах, то может быть так и есть ;-)
<[Raiden]> гном часть гну, фактически основное де. Но его авторы абстогировались от юзера и только раз в пол года вылезают давать интерьвю с какими-то малозначащими фразами для отмазок.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> очепятки
<Nor8> Гном что то такое говорит в последнее время, что я начинаю думать, что туда пора бригаду медиков вызывать )))
<Nor8> А ведь все было норм, а потом раз, и гном 3! )))
<Nor8> Корпорация амбрелла  выпустила вирус ))))
<deniska> хм
<[Raiden]> было конечно далеко не норм, но были перспективы и надежда ) А теперь у меня надежда ассоциируется с кде.
<deniska> двже вндроид с мышью выглядит приличнее гнома3
<artus> да кто бы сомневался, опять понеслось
<deniska> тачскрин такой тачскрин
<[Raiden]> может если минтовцы префоркают большую часть гнома, у них что-то получится.
<[Raiden]> но если предположить что это реально, то не скоро
<deniska> ничего
<deniska> сейчас мотиф откроют
<tagezi> слыхали, яблоко придумало технологию, которая позволит отрубать телефон на растоянии
<tagezi> ??
<deniska> и у нас будет CDE
<NoOova> Народ ядро dd-wrt - линукс?
<deniska> tagezi: это было до того как микрософт изобрёл интернет?
<deniska> NoOova: да
<Nor8> tagezi: По моему, уже давно такое придумали. И не только для яблофона.
<[Raiden]> NoOova: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/DD-WRT
<[Raiden]> оператор по крайней мере блокироват ьможет в любой момент )
<[Raiden]> бех всяких эплов
<[Raiden]> з*
<deniska> не
<deniska> там именно блокировка данных
<deniska> чтобы твои фейсбуки и кредитки не утекли
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> ну вот по новостям сказали, что апл запантетовал технологию, которая позволит отключать некоторые функции их телефонов
<deniska> но для ведроидов есть аналогичное и умеет больше
<tagezi> это может быть использовано силовиками, в принципе им и сделано
<Nor8> Так это специально, чтобы потом самсунг в угол загнать.
<deniska> например втихаря сфотать или записать звук с микрофона
<Nor8> У эппла очередной скандал, в новостях сегодня злорадствовали по этому поводу )))
<[Raiden]> с киайтацми?
<[Raiden]> упс
<[Raiden]> я кино смотрю, мешает печатать
<[Raiden]> с китайской фирмой?
<deniska> епл не нужен
<Nor8> Нет, хакеры угнал и фбр базу данных на 12 миллионов пользователей эппла, кторые те собрали )))
<Nor8> у фбр*
<Nor8> Собрали благодаря девайсам от эппл
<[Raiden]> а... да, мешно
<[Raiden]> с*
<artus> ну перепись фанатиков должна же вестись) так тчоб если че - сразу всех к ногтю
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а такое не читал? http://www.3dnews.ru/news/634717
<Nor8> Всех сектантов в каталог )))
<artus> в ссылку
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, видел
<tagezi> когдателефоны на убу появяться? (
<tagezi> можете меня первым в список поставить )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=898097&cid=8
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не прокатит.
<[Raiden]> да, наверное. Надеюсь ты о китайцах )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Был случай,  когда один умелец придумал аналог миномета, который перекидывал отходы во вражеские окопы. Скандал был такой, несмотря на войну, что представить нельзя ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Так что, неспортивно это, экскрементами бросаться )))
<Nor8> Делать вбросы, так сказать, на вентилятор войны )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хаха
<deniska> http://db.tt/St14u9Yv ирцшечка на ведроиде (:
<artus> deniska, раздельная клава на планшетках рулит)
<[Raiden]> я andchat юзал
<deniska> фи, дропбокс кривую ссылку дал (:
<deniska> artus: есть годная?
<deniska> чтоб с курсорными клавишами
<artus> deniska, да, ща гляну где апкаашка валяется
<artus> deniska, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/ThumbKey433RusFixed.apk
<artus> deniska, http://www.androidtablets.net/forum/attachments/viewsonic-gtablet/1508d1299588351-viewsonic-g-tab-owners-thread-thumb-key.jpg аля вот так) ну и размеры собственно, пресеты и остальные няшки настраиваемые )
<[Raiden]> линукс может чуть менее ужасен чем я сказал выше, ноужасов в нем хватает.
<[Raiden]> На этой радостной ноте я сваливаю
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
<deniska> брикин бед досмотрел, спатеньки
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-06
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
 * hardest is back (gone 00:00:20)
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<Gakonis> Здравствуйте. Ребята, столкнулся с такой проблемой. Существует комп, на компе установлена ОС Ubuntu 10.04. До покупки монитора LG 1940 19 дюймов, было все в порядке. После подключения монитора, система видит этот монитор как два и делит экран пополам. В настройк
<Gakonis> ах это естественно поменять можно, но после перезагрузки происходит все тоже самое. Т.е делиться монитор на два. Может кто из вас сталкивался с подобной проблемой? Либо подскажите куда копать то?
<amigo> по чекам один монитор, а по факту - два. радоваться надо и смотреть в логи ксорга, т.к. там написано будет. а если не будет, то ложь и провокация.
<Gakonis> Так именно ксорг и определяет, что монитора почему то два  Соответсвенно и делится экран. И кстати радоваться не чему... Так как у меня рабочий стол проходит прям по середине. Т.е папки на рабочим столе уходят в грубо говоря на темную сторону. Откуда дос
<Gakonis> тать их не возможно пока не отключишь якобы второй монитор, опять же которого нет.
<Gakonis> внешних видеокарт тоже нет.
<Gakonis> В смысле  не подключено.
<amigo> ответ ищи в логе
<Gakonis> amigo: Может сможешь подсказать, как отключить это свойство, как обнаружение мониторов)))?
<Gakonis> Блин х.з... Именно в логах и пишется ,что мол так и должно быть... Хрень какая то...
<Gakonis> во блин.. Он монитор второй определят как некий laptop, второй как  goldtstar..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Gakonis: /etc/X11/xorg.conf наличиствует?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возмжно монитор старый там прописан, а новый сам определяется
<Civil|2> Gakonis: за получению информации от монитора отвечает edid, в интернете полно хауту как отключить edid.
<Civil|2> но это врядли причина проблем
<Civil|2> Gakonis: банальный вопрос - монитор к ПК физически подключен одним кабелем?
<Gakonis> да. Одним кабелем...
<Civil|2> и еще собственно что за видеокарта?
<Gakonis> JohnDoe_71Rus: наличиствует...
<Civil|2> Gakonis: выпиливай лишние мониторы, что можно еще сказать?
<Gakonis> Civil|2: видеокарты нет как таковой. Intel - sandy brige
<Gakonis> JohnDoe_71Rus: То то и оно что отключить его можно, но после перезагрузки компа, все снова здороваюю
<Civil|2> Gakonis: как таковая - встроенная в SB. Вообще жить на Sandy Bridge'е на 10.04 это некоторая форма извращения, без бэкпортов xorg'а и ядра
<Gakonis> Civil|2: Странная ситуация просто... Подключаешь другой монитор, Samsung, перезагружаешь все в порядке... Экран не делится. Хотя по ману отличия этих двух мониторов, вообще никакого нет..
<Gakonis> Civil|2: Вот вы говорите выпилить. А как, просто после перезагрузки все возвращается на круги своя...
<Civil|2> Gakonis: просто у иксов есть автодетектилка всякого разного. Попробуй для начала вообще все на откуп ей отдать (т.е. переименуй нафиг xorg.conf во что-нибудь более безобидное)
<Gakonis> Civil|2: Ага... Ок. Попробую...
<Gakonis> Всем спасибо...
<VMV> всем привет
<VMV> подскажите как настроить плагин "размещение окон" чтоб при полноэкранном воспроизведении видео не пряталось за панели (гном классик)?
<VMV> если его совсем отключить то гуэйк прячет первую строку за верхнюю панель, и заголовки окон тоже смещаются за нее при открытии
<markmx> в наутилусе есть пимпа - расколлапснуть папки?
<VMV> markmx, это мне? или это общий вопрос?)
<markmx> общий, может ктозанимался реализацией, ато у меня стописот папок и хотелось бы их расколбасить :)
<VMV> непонятный вопрос)
<Ru_Grey> привет всем
<tech-desk> ук
<Ru_Grey> наше радио :)
<tech-desk> всмысле? что то интересное там
<CoderFF> Привет! меня видно?
<tech-desk> нет
<CoderFF> это хорошо
<tech-desk> Хелп
<tech-desk> почему illegal number в баше
<tech-desk> число 3.1
<tech-desk> что ему не нравится может?кто нибудь встречал такую проблему
<Civil|2> tech-desk: у баша только целочисленная арифметика
<tech-desk> Округлять? что делать то товарищи)
<tech-desk> плохой баш)
<Civil|2> вариантов я вижу на вскидку 3
<tech-desk> Округлил,заработало
<tech-desk> плохой баш) никогда больше
<CoderFF> перл же
<tech-desk> ну мне питон ближе,как то проще
<Civil|2> 1) Ввести понятие точности и работать с домноженными на 1000/10000 и т.п.
<Civil|2> 2) вызывать bc
<Civil|2> 3) Jnrfpfnmcz jn ,fif
<Civil|2> *отказаться от баша
<[Raiden]> сть ли какой-то плагин для фф что бы плейер с ютуба как-то можно было отделить от основного окна? и в угол экрана повесить например ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть mplayer for youtube
 * hardest is back (gone 08:06:15)
<[Raiden]> посмотрю...
<Civil|2> tech-desk: а для чего тебе нужна fp-арифметика в скриптах?
<tech-desk> Civil|2: да просто сравнить пару чисел) не заводить же перл ради этого)
<Civil|2> tech-desk: не понимаю почему бы и нет?
<Civil|2> по скорости башу мало кто уступает )
<Civil|2> и питон с перлом точно не из уступающих )
<tech-desk> Civil|2: тут у каждого свои взгляды:) мне не хотелось ради 5 строчек брать питон или перл
<Civil|2> tech-desk: еще можно взять авк )
<tech-desk> Civil|2: использовался для парсинга нужных циферок
<Civil|2> tech-desk: и в нем же сравнивай
<tech-desk> а кстати что это я им не получил нормальные цифры
<tech-desk> Civil|2: Ага) друья голова же)
<Civil|2> tech-desk: в авке много чего можно вменяемого сделать, не только парсить. Массивы там точно есть )
<Civil|2> притом и хэши тоже )
<tech-desk> вот надо вникать что и как,с авк не так сильно знаком)
<tech-desk> надо было быстро решить задачу)
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/668254/0ef4d260 - то чем закончился поиск как открыть видео отдельно от браузера.
<[Raiden]> хотя может ещё и не зкончился. Не очень стабильаня програмка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: жаль что в кедах этого по дефолту нет. кстати, mplayer не смотрел? он ярлык в мультимедию для ютуба сразу пихает
<[Raiden]> тут можно комнату октрыть со всеми видео в ней.
<[Raiden]> мплейер может только указанынй урл октрыть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, там был список. помню запускал один раз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то ли smplayer
<[Raiden]> в смплейере я не помню такого )
<[Raiden]> да пока и так сойдет. спс
<[Raiden]> ахренеть. Я такое хотел когда-то давно http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/customize-gtk3-gtk2-theme-colors-using.html
<CoderFF> Лучше бы панельки нормально сделали для гнома
<_d4vid> а что тебе в них не нравится?
<[Raiden]> вы о фоллбеке?
<[Raiden]> в ГШ вроде 1 панелька котоаря не имеет настроек вообще
<[Raiden]> что в ней может нравиться?
<[Raiden]> что бы начал онарвиться, оно должно что-то иметь
<[Raiden]> есть расширение добавляющее  автоскрытие - оно нравится.
<[Raiden]> и это всё что там есть
<[Raiden]> ещё можно убрать совсем, вырезать и поискать другую - это ещё пожалуй может понравиться
<[Raiden]> )
<VMV> в фоллбеке панельки нормальные, только компиз глючит) а так, почти все то же что и во втором было работает
<go8765> никто с таким падением виртуалбокса случайно не сталкивался? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1188909/
<tech-desk> Обновлялся?
<go8765> tech-desk: ты имеешь ввиду - работало ли оно до обновления нормально?
<tech-desk> Да
<tech-desk> ну впринципе и так понятно что обновлялся,а сейчас ошибка такая
<go8765> ERROR [COM]: aRC=E_ACCESSDENIED
<go8765> вроде эта
<go8765> *если точнее - 00:06:36.291 ERROR [COM]: aRC=E_ACCESSDENIED (0x80070005) aIID={1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb} aComponent={Console} aText={The virtual machine is not powered up}, preserve=false
<tech-desk> purge сделай
<tech-desk> или на форум виртуалбокса) или гугли)
<tech-desk> ошибка распространенная)
<VMV> а если виртуалбокс виснет при выключении в нем линукса на пункте start new kernel, что делать?)
<VMV> гугл что-то особо не помог
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<_d4vid> сколько примерно стоят курсы в вашем городе по администратированию линукс, 2ух недельный курс?? я хочу сравнить цены
<tech-desk> А где на такие можно сходить вообще
<CoderFF> Курсы не нужны
<tech-desk> okay
<tech-desk> а что нужно:
<sharikoff> сноьтфикаты
<sharikoff> сертификаты*
<sharikoff> желательно международного образца
<CoderFF> А, так для сертификата и курсы не нужны, приходишь в сертификационный центр и сдаёшь
<CoderFF> По поводу менждународного - не знаю
<sharikoff> сдать можно если курсф прошел
<sharikoff> курсы*
<sharikoff> в авторизованном учебном центре
<CoderFF> Курсы - навязанная услуга, по суи
<CoderFF> *сути
<sharikoff> однако это так
<artus> да напечатай ты себе сертификат и не парься)
<sharikoff> церты номерные
<sharikoff> пробьют  по номеру - буит позорно
<artus> серт. центр oao "Рога и Копыта"
<tech-desk> временно ты будешь крутым спецом))
<CoderFF> В том то и дело, что они бывают и полулегальные, и всякие.
<sharikoff> но тут палка о двух концах
<sharikoff> если ты сертифицированный спец то платить тебе надо больше
<CoderFF> В том плане, что полулегальные - это как раз те, которые дают бумажку из принтера.
<sharikoff> лучше взять мальчика который ловко меняет картриджи
<sharikoff> для этого курсы не нужны
<artus> sharikoff, если надо будет спец, то на сертификацию и контора отправит) если уметь умееш а бумажки нет, а если ты весь такой с сертификатами, то тут таки да, могут и в сторону мальчика глянут  )
<sharikoff> так вот задача отучиться
<sharikoff> получить вагон сертификатов
<sharikoff> которые ценятся
<sharikoff> и стать востребованным специалистом
<sharikoff> желательно востребованным где нть за бугром
<sharikoff> и очень быстро и шустро свалить туда на нормальную работув нормальную страну
<deniska> сертификаты — это слишком мейнстрим
<sharikoff> так встречают по одежке
<sharikoff> хоть ты там внутри весь золотой
<deniska> Ну в какой стране ты там решил понижать ввп на душу населения — я не в курсе :3
<tech-desk> Ну интересная тема
<sharikoff> на страну мине как бы начхать.. а вот на семью нет
<tech-desk> куда тебе лайк поставить)))
<sharikoff> в карму
<sharikoff> =)
<CoderFF> поддерживаю слегка
<deniska> Так куда решил свадливать?
<deniska> сваливать? :3
<sharikoff> да я уж старый кому я нужен
<sharikoff> поздно мне
<CoderFF> детей учи
<sharikoff> я это вас мотривирую
<CoderFF> а-а
<CoderFF> я правда сомневаюсь на счёт забугра
<deniska> Хм, а мне и тут хорошо
<sharikoff> ну ну
<deniska> Как кое-кто сказал, Россия — территория для охоты
<deniska> нигде больше таких возможностей нет сейчас :3
<sharikoff> это в 90 было
<deniska> (правда этот кое-кто сейчас срок отбывает, но не суть (: )
<sharikoff> а щас совсем совсем не так
<sharikoff> просто пока это не коснется лично тебя это не понять
<deniska> Не, я как бы не против того, чтобы переехать туда, где лучше
<deniska> Было бы где лучше
<tech-desk> а вообще есть такие примеры?
<_d4vid> http://ia123.odnoklassniki.ru/getImage?photoId=444367626174&photoType=0 на тему
<tech-desk> Просто интересно)
<sharikoff> я думаю в маленьких нейтральный странах гораздо лучше
<deniska> Лихтенштейн? (:
<CoderFF> Македония
<tech-desk> черногория)))
<deniska> ЮАР, ага
<CoderFF> черногория да, IT страна :)
<sharikoff> юар большая
<sharikoff> дания, швеция , финляндия, швейцария, юг франции
<sharikoff> =)
<CoderFF> всё-таки меня напрягает положение гастра в чужой стране
<sharikoff> http://theoryandpractice.ru/posts/4361-nauka-na-eksport-6-russkikh-uchenykh-kotorye-dobilis-uspekha-za-rubezhom
<sharikoff> тоже гастарбайтеры
<sharikoff> я не говорю что все такие умные.. но все кого я знаю ругают на чем свет стоит свою заграницу
<tech-desk> а что в том что ты "гастарбайтер" ? давай те обсудим ка
<sharikoff> но на луюимую родину никто не торопится
<sharikoff> *любимую
<tech-desk> за что ругают?
<CoderFF> ну смотри
<tech-desk> CoderFF: жги дядя Федор)
<sharikoff> да типа все плохо
<CoderFF> тут у меня всё же есть права, и на практике они всё же работают
<sharikoff> америкосы козлы и тд
<sharikoff> но оттуда домой ни ни
<CoderFF> то есть, уволить меня никто не может, жильё я найду без проблем + пожить у родственников
<sharikoff> CoderFF: ты молод горяч и наивен
<tech-desk> sharikoff: ну блин,менталитеты разные)
<deniska> И так
<deniska> Про менталитет
<sharikoff> извини конечно
<CoderFF> Не так уж молод, как хотелось бы, хе-хе
<deniska> Туфта всё этот менталитет :3
<tech-desk> CoderFF: и все??? а там официально кто тебя уволит?
<sharikoff> deniska: именно
<deniska> Есть зейтгейст, все делают как все делаюти
<deniska> И изменить это очень просто
<deniska> шведы тоже в жёпе были некоторое время назад, в алкогольной
<tech-desk> ну как питер)
<sharikoff> оако по статистике это самые счастливые страны
<tech-desk> как раз таки выпить пока погода норм)
<sharikoff> однако*
<CoderFF> с другой стороны, у нас парит ювенальная юстиция, правда у "них" там она уже в разгаре
<deniska> Я не поцреот, но мне было бы противно валить отсюда хотя бы потому, что власть имущие вампиры занимаются тем же самым
<sharikoff> =)
<deniska> Я не хочу быть похожим на путина
<sharikoff> я типа останусть в том что тут останется?
<CoderFF> Мне кажется, если ты занимаешься делом, то не будешь похожим уже.
<sharikoff> в радиоактивной свалке с грязной водой
<sharikoff> и с удивительной инфляцией
<tech-desk> доедая червивые яблоки)
<oles> господа
<tech-desk> и кушаю картоху всегда)
<sharikoff> и с ящиком по которому у нас все хорошо
<deniska> То есть варианта воссоздовать страну нема?
<CoderFF> да всё ма
<deniska> Путин — явление временное
<CoderFF> можно и догнать, и перегнать
<oles> в 12.04 есть  /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<tech-desk> до 12 года))
<artus> deniska, уже 10ть лет временное ))
<tech-desk> будешь ждать?))
<CoderFF> Oles, а куда он денется то
<sharikoff> а до него тоже был временный
<sharikoff> а до него тоже
<artus> нет ничего более постоянного ...
<sharikoff> во во
<deniska> Государство ведь не абстрактная штука в вакууме отдельная от нас
<CoderFF> да чо, вон в 20-е годы Германия как рванула вперед, из такой жопы...
<deniska> А собственно мы
<artus> deniska, в условиях рашки - абстрактная :D
<deniska> И пока мы ведём себя так, что мы отдельно, а государство отдельно, жёпа вокруг так и будет продолжаться
<_d4vid> гадаффи был постояным ^
<CoderFF> Бацька тоже вон постоянный
<tech-desk> и с бацькой что то изменилось?
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> семя сомнения заложено
<artus> deniska, чето как то последние выборы нифига ничего не изменили) так что разговоры в интернетах такие разговоры )
<deniska> Режим гадафи развалился снаружи, а не изнутри
<CoderFF> Бацька молодец местами
<deniska> а в беларуси зейтгейст такой же :3
<deniska> как и здесь
<deniska> мол мы отдельно, государство отдельно
<deniska> artus: ну дак демократия потому путиным и удобно :3
<CoderFF> ну как, там хотя бы и Батька, и окружение так и собираются дальше оставаться в этой стране, а у нас на чемоданах сидят
<deniska> что менее прогрессивного меньшинства никого не колышет
<deniska> мнение*
<_d4vid> один жирик патриот ^^
<deniska> клоун он
<deniska> штатный
<deniska> хотел бы что-нибудь сделать — давно бы сделал
<CoderFF> жирик - клоун у гомосексуалистов :)
<tech-desk> Вообщем ясненько)
<artus> завязывайте с политикой)
<sharikoff> вот чтоб не учавствовать в срачах кто прав кто виновать а жить спокойно  -надо валить
<tech-desk> Шарик не дурак с сертификатами,хорошую тему поднял)
<deniska> artus: у стен есть глаза и уши? :3
<deniska> sharikoff: и развалить другую страну? (:
<sharikoff> зачем
<sharikoff> работать на благо
<_d4vid> платить налоги как все
<sharikoff> поднимать обороноспособность новой родины
<deniska> а почему там все вдруг работают на благо, а здесь не очень?
<CoderFF> скажите мне лучше други, SYN cookies + floodmon - годный способ от SYN flood'а?
<sharikoff> deniska: я работаю в госконторе
<sharikoff> и благо никому не нужно поверь
<sharikoff> причем абсолютно
<deniska> Тут есть два варианта
<deniska> Либо толпа прогрессивной молодёжи зерг рашем наводит в госконторе свои порядки
<vladgobelen> Хватит сраться. Лучше сюда посмотрите: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZgN07Cm6H4&feature=youtu.be
<deniska> либо прозябание и сохранение статуса кво, который остался ещё с совка
<vladgobelen> это не безумие.. Это...ДВАРФЫ.. Геноцид
<sharikoff> deniska: есть задача  -цифровое телефидение
<sharikoff> президентская программа
<sharikoff> которая должна быть запущенав этом году
<sharikoff> так вот
<tech-desk> Сколь напилили?
<sharikoff> до сих пор выкупают в муниципальную собсность землю где передатчики поставить
<sharikoff> а конец года уже вот.. рядышком
<deniska> Президентская программа была запущена Нанотольевичем? :3
<sharikoff> угу
<deniska> Потому что кроме понтов смысла в затее нет
<sharikoff> инновции все дела..
<_d4vid> что за президентская программа?
<deniska> Те, кому могло бы быть интересно цифровое телевидение, это самое телевидение не смотрят за неимением интересного контента
<sharikoff> еще хочешь поведаю
<tech-desk> оно же "цифровое"
<deniska> А те, кому пофиг на цифровость телевидения обладают гордыми SECAM-приёмничками
<sharikoff> решили сделать сначала двб стандарт
<_d4vid> да сейчас все в инете отвисают
<_d4vid> какое тв)
<sharikoff> а когда оборудование было закуплено почти на всю страну
<sharikoff> решили сменить стандарт на двб
<sharikoff> на двб т2
<sharikoff> прикинь сколько откатилось
<deniska> Вот должны быть люди, которые будут ответственным людям говорить что они идиоты
<deniska> А не руководствуясь идеями из зейтгейста лишь лизать попу :3
<sharikoff> низ не слушают а верзу говнокипение не нужно
<sharikoff> верху *
<deniska> Вон в мск недавно беседовали вроде Кац, Вучик и компания с ответственными за дороги в мск
<sharikoff> революционная ситуация
<sharikoff> низы не могут верхи не хотят
<deniska> Да всё низы могут
<deniska> Но тоже не хотят :3
<deniska> И власти удобно, что они не хотят
<tech-desk> Хорошо)
<pr0mode> всем ку
<tech-desk> Ну вот разумно и честно) Щас до всех донести посредством инета,что собираемся и свергаем власть) что дальше?) Вы пойдете?
<deniska> До всех инетом не донесёшь :3
<tech-desk> до большинства можно
<tech-desk> а дальше слухи)
<sharikoff> никто ничего не изменит
<deniska> Интернет смог собрать болотную
<sharikoff> валите пока молодые
<_d4vid> а как ты думаешь чем новальный занимается?
<artus> deniska, ии че? результат?
<tech-desk> sharikoff: ))) Вот ) а всем лень просто)
<_d4vid> так и хочет революции
<deniska> sharikoff: срывает покровы с коррупционеров
<deniska> artus: людей мало было просто :3
<tech-desk> Примут нас всех )
<tech-desk> за такие слова)))
<artus> deniska, ага, отмазко )
<deniska> и вели себя не агрессивно
<artus> завязывайте политсрачи разводить тут)
<deniska> Вон почему с митингов народ закрывали на 15 суток, а пусираёт на несколько лет? :3
<deniska> Потому что второе было действительно дерзко (:
<sharikoff> и тупо
<pr0mode> как думаете, по 120 метров рама(сервера) хватит на тонкие клиенты?
<sharikoff> нет
<_d4vid> тут улица а там храм .. веши разные
<artus> sharikoff, а если ооочень тонкие? )
<pr0mode> )))
<sharikoff> тонехонькие
<pr0mode> разные источники по разному пишут ...
<sharikoff> _d4vid: там магазин
<sharikoff> был я там
<sharikoff> от храма тока иконы да кресты
<tech-desk> и часы))
<_d4vid> попы на мерсах расекают
<_d4vid> вот вам и сила
<tech-desk> не в той сфере товарищи работаем))
<pr0mode> блин, сижу вот считаю ((
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: за тупость не сажают.. иначе бы тут 90% юзеров бы не было уже
<sharikoff> за глупость сажают
<deniska> http://www.tema.ru/jjj/atheism/4.jpg
<vladgobelen> artus: pr0mode: кстати, 120мб вполне должно хватить
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: Покажи мне в УК закон о глупости.
<_d4vid> и вообше что такое глупость?
<baronos> это компиляция ядра для китай планшета
<_d4vid> кто не законопослушан тот глуп!
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: молиться в храме запрещено? наказуемо законом?
<pr0mode> vladgobelen, но если  с кде плазмой развлекаться, то больше надо походу ...
<_d4vid> пример пуссириот
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: тебе тонкие клиенты или кеды?
<tech-desk> _d4vid:  подождите, а где запрещенно что нельзя танцевать в церкви?)
<pr0mode> vladgobelen, тонкие клиенты, только вот ещё не решил какое окружение юзать
<vladgobelen> tech-desk: там не церковь, там концертный зал.
<tech-desk> _d4vid:  т.е им там самим петь можно ) а этим нельзя)
<artus> @voice tech-desk
<deniska> Давайте не будем про религию, для религиозных это действительно больная тема :3
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: Если 120мб, то ДЕ не бери вообще.
<_d4vid> для нормально думаешего человека законов не нужно ..
<artus> tech-desk, сказано же, хватит
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: Поставь тинт2, опенбокс итд
<tech-desk> artus: интересненько)
<pr0mode> vladgobelen, меня юзвери сожрут тогда ))
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: За что? Оно все настраивается как нужно
<deniska> смотря что за задача
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: ну или lxde поставь
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: http://edumandriva.ru/uploads/images/6/5/8/6/2/22dde2d5f9.png
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: вот лхде
<deniska> 120 мб на самом клиенте или 120 мб на юзера на сервере?
<pr0mode> deniska, на клиент 1 120 метров с сервака
<artus> vladgobelen, ну крыс вон в виртуалке поглядел, тоже что то около 90 метров кушает , так что как вариант
<deniska> ну и браузер и опенофис скорее всего отменяются
<artus> pr0mode, тебе памяти жалко? )
<vladgobelen> artus: с lxde можно потребление снизить до 35-40мб без софта
<tech-desk> Подскажите, передаю нагиосу переменную/ А в ней число, но оно не отображается.руками в скрипте все ок
<vladgobelen> artus: А внешне будет так же.. то же гтк
<deniska> в принципе (слава виртуальной памяти!) если 20 пользователей запустят прогу, память на само прогу и либы будет выделена лишь один раз
<pr0mode> artus, начальству денег жалко ))) вот и считаю
<deniska> pr0mode: дай начальству бумажку с пруфами
<deniska> что 120 мб — мало
<tech-desk> Да и память по цене не такая кусачая
<deniska> (Скорее всего)
<artus> vladgobelen, ну 35-40 сьедят иксы и коробка, а выпиливать обвязку из лхде смысл? )
<vladgobelen> artus: я про лхде и говорю - 35-40мб вся система с ни
<vladgobelen> с ним
<vladgobelen> а если выпиливать, хз. Может и меньше будет
<deniska> Погодь
<deniska> А на самом тонком клиенте что у нас?
<pr0mode> поставлена задача - дёшего и без напряга оживить старые машины, чтоб работали нормально ...
<artus> vladgobelen, да не будет оно меньше нифга ниразу , 35-40 у тя запуск иксов сьест :D
<deniska> Нафига на сервере среду пускать, если её тонкий клиент сможет? :3
<vladgobelen> artus: ну да.. тоже верно
<artus> pr0mode, на 100 метрах памяти? работали нормально? ты сам в это вериш? )
<vladgobelen> artus: я elive запускал на 64мб озу.. И фаерфокс на нем даже не самый старый
<vladgobelen> года два назад
<artus> vladgobelen, ну запустить и работать - разные вещи)
<pr0mode> artus, я ни во что не верю, поэтому и спросил )))
<pr0mode> первый раз с терминалками развлекаюсь
<artus> pr0mode, ну хоть по 200 выдай , всяко поадекватнее будет
<pr0mode> artus, логично
<deniska> А что из себя представляет тонкий клиент-то?
<deniska> И какие приложения?
<pr0mode> селерон герцовый, 256 рама, остальное интегрированное на мамке
<pr0mode> из софта - оффис, браузер да и всё, на раьоте работать надо!
<_d4vid> тут http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<_d4vid> тут про рам http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions_that_run_from_RAM
<pr0mode> это всё прочитанно уже и даже распечатанно, но теория ведь от практики отличается ...
<_d4vid> кто тебе будет 15 дистров тестит под твой хард?
<tech-desk> Подскажите)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: а в чем разница между этими 15 дистрами?
<_d4vid> во многом
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Например?:
<_d4vid> генту или убунту разные веши..
<vladgobelen> особые нескучные обои?)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: В чем разница между генту и убунту в готовом установленном и настроенном виде?)
<CoderFF> Вот в установке то и разница
<_d4vid> мне например удобно установить деб пакет с ппа а не ждать по 15 часов пока оффис собирётся
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: Устанавливается система один раз, а юзается 5 лет
<CoderFF> А офис до сих пор собирают?
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: А зачем собирать, если есть бинарный?
<_d4vid> я про ппа .. свежий релиз
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Причем не нужно ппа, все есть в основном
<CoderFF> Гентушники говорили, что он уже собраный в генте
<vladgobelen> И я про свейжий ^^
<CoderFF> а-а
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: так что в этом разницы нет. Разве что в генту не нужно сторонние репо подключать чаще всего. Еще в чем?
<_d4vid> геморой с конфигами
<vladgobelen> о_О например?
<mayday> O_o
<pr0mode> ))
<tech-desk> да ну))
<CoderFF> Там конфиги не так, как в убунте - непривычно и потому неудобно :)
<_d4vid> в убунте не надо много возится .. а генту обречён
<_d4vid> ^
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Объясняю на пальцах.. Средний видишь? Шутка.  Конфиги в бинарных дистрибутивах обновляются спец-скриптами между обновлениями дистрибутивов. Если ты обновишься перескочив через несколько дистрибутивов - огребешь проблем неслабых
<CoderFF> ну почему же, его ведь компиляют подо все железки подряд, подо всё, что не совместимо с PC
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: в генту  конфиги обновляются по запросу пользователя причем именно юзер может выбрать какой обновить, а какой не нужно и как обновить. Потому можно не обновлять генту 4 года и потом проблем особых не поиметь.
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: а так - те же самые конфиги. Разницы никакой.
<vladgobelen> Еще идеи?
<_d4vid> ты хочеш меня переубедить в том что генту лучше убунты?
<vladgobelen> Нет
<vladgobelen> я хочу разницу узнать)
<_d4vid> не переубедиш)
<vladgobelen> ты же сказал что они совсем совсем разные)
<_d4vid> для меня да
<vladgobelen> в чем?
<_d4vid> как небо и земля
<vladgobelen> ты не сказал в чем
<_d4vid> например возникла у меня проблема я иду в гугол .. и решаю её найдя инфу на форуме или в логах.. а в генту куда мне идти? она ведь не так популярна как убунта. я думаю чем система популярней тем суппорт обширней
<mayday> п мозг на что ?
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: У генту намного лучше тех.поддержка. А проблем намного меньше. Еще разница? Между дистрибутивами именно, а не в вере.
<mayday> а*
<_d4vid> мозг - гугол
<_d4vid> )
<mayday> а твой не работает ?:)
<_d4vid> неа
<mayday> :(
<baronos> _d4vid: да так и скажи что там нет apt и тяжко че то делать :D
<_d4vid> я ж сказал что по 15 часов не собираюсь ждать
<_d4vid> )
<vladgobelen> baronos: кстати, апт однозадачный, а портажи многозадачные).. но особой разницы нет
<CoderFF> Ночное компилирование же
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: например чего?
<_d4vid> тебе видней если у тебя генту
<_d4vid> ^
<mayday> а почему именно 15 часов ?
<baronos> vladgobelen: разница как раз в том что манипуляции разные с ними, а вообще все эти дистры одинаковы :)
<_d4vid> кто то говорил что оффис собирал 15 часов
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: в чем разница между установкой бинарника эптом и портажами, кроме того что эпт их поставит по очереди, а портажи сразу несколько?
<CoderFF> лет пять назад его неделю собирали
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Офис ставится ровно столько сколько его качать из интернета
<_d4vid> влад я в генту не разбираюсь и вникатся не охото
<_d4vid> мне всё в убунте устраивает
<CoderFF> Меня "убунту юнити ультрахардкор" напрягает
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/2349.png
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: в этом и разница?)
<vladgobelen> генту совсем другая, потому что я так верю?
<pr0mode> ну вы спорьте, а я пойду потестирую разные окружения )))
<_d4vid> для меня простота системы самое главное а остальное пустяки
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: скоро е17 релизнется
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: в чем простота?)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Например простота установки софта? Так в генту его проще ставить
<_d4vid> гентушника не уговориш что он возится в говне)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Факты в студию
<_d4vid> ты не в том канале)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Почему?
<_d4vid> я не фанат генту.. и не буду им никогда
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Причем тут фанат?
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: я тебя не про твою веру спрашивал
<tech-desk> +v всем)
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Ты сказал что? цитирую: [02:16:58] <_d4vid> кто тебе будет 15 дистров тестит под твой хард?
<vladgobelen> в чем разница между 15 дистрибутивами?
<_d4vid> спроси разработчиков
<_d4vid> а не меня
<_d4vid> )
<vladgobelen> *фейспалм*
<_d4vid> они раскажут
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: Отвечу за них. Разницы нет.
<vladgobelen> В контексте твоей фразы про харды.
<pr0mode> а проще пойти к начальнику и принудить его купить новые машины!!! И не париться
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: это дорого
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: проще добавить на каждую немного озу
<pr0mode> vladgobelen, ну это как вариант последний перед увольнением ))
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: на 512мб уже летать система будет
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0906/h_1346945305_1518511_02bc58cc99.png
<[Raiden]> мегабайты считаете? )
<pr0mode> [Raiden], есть немного
<pr0mode> vladgobelen, спасибо за подсказку насчёт lxde окружения, я и забыл что есть такое
<pr0mode> [Raiden], а у меня кеды не прижились ...
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: у меня 2,5 года живут уже) с самой установки последнего дистрибутива.. Минимальное потребление с ними было 100мб
<[Raiden]> Ну я уж понял после спасибо за лхде. ) Мне 1 сборка нравилась madbox на оснвое лубунты. Таже лхде, только панель другая.
<[Raiden]> и вполне современно смотрелось
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: там компы очень слабые
<[Raiden]> можно погуглить и название панельки подсмотреть
<pr0mode> [Raiden], я не себе ставить лхде буду, а для тонких клиентов ))
<[Raiden]> ясно
<pr0mode> а кеды не прижились, не могу с гнома слезть )))
<_d4vid> жив .. madbox.tuxfamily.org
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: я несколько лет на гноме сидел..до того момента как его создатель ушел в МС. И не прогадал. Еще через пару лет гном умер
<pr0mode> vladgobelen, ну я классическим без эффектов всю жизнь пользовался, это уже прывычка наверное вредная ))
<[Raiden]> я меня это время отняло тоже. Я их ставил как второе де и иногда использовал, ну а потом совсем перешел. Всем известыне события под названием гном3 ускорили это де, да и увлечение каноникал юнитями тоже )
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: я тоже)
<[Raiden]> это дело*
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: я бы не перешел на кеды, если бы не нашел нескольких "киллер-фич" тогда.. Скорее бы на хфсе ушел
<CoderFF> какие же это фичи то?
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: а тебе то какая разница? они хороши для меня..
<CoderFF> ну, мало ли... мне третий гном тоже не очень, лелею 10.10 свою до последнего
<CoderFF> и юнити ультрахардкор тоже
<_d4vid> а я доволен юнити
<[Raiden]> недавно был отчет какой-то от гугла про юз убунты в их фирме. Там была фраза что пользователи макос часто выберают юнити
<_d4vid> малодцы каноникал постарались
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: управение окнами (квин), удобное управление сеансами, почти идеальная система уведомлений.. к примеру
<[Raiden]> Может я бы так же сделал, но мой опыт развивался без маков.
<vladgobelen> сейчас еще и панель удобную сделали
<pr0mode> vladgobelen, http://s2.ipicture.ru/uploads/20120906/gRRueufb.png
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: вот пример. Посмотри на скрин pr0mode выше
<CoderFF> спасибо
<vladgobelen> pr0mode: В кедах от нижней панели можно избавиться, потому что верхние значки запуска НЕ будут отображаться при запущенных приложениях
<[Raiden]> чего? :)
<[Raiden]> можно избавиться, потому что верхние значки запуска НЕ будут отображаться при запущенных приложениях - нефига не понял )
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: в трее задачи тоже организованы лучше: сворачиваются редко-используемые или принудительно
<CoderFF> это 12я? у меня на паре компов стоит она, для жены и тёщи - я не пользуюсь
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ну смотри.. Это как в е16, но удобнее: висит у тебя на панели значек запуска фаерфокса
<CoderFF> просто вот в юнити я не понял, как на панельке значки местами менять... И потом, я без систем монитора жить не могу
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: тыкаешь его, он пропадает и появляется обычная задача "запущенный фф"
<pr0mode> CoderFF, мышой перетаскивать
<vladgobelen> в итоге место тратится только под актуальную информацию
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: сейчас покажу
<[Raiden]> то что ты сча говоришь это понятно. Это просто таскбар иконками ) но причем тут можно избавиться
<[Raiden]> протому что...
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/2350.png
<pr0mode> ммм, а на lxde при 200 метра рама всё достаточно хорошо крутится
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/2351.png
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: на втором скрине фф не запущен
<vladgobelen> на первом запущен
<vladgobelen> смотри на панель
<_d4vid> вовер гага ^^
<[Raiden]> по моему ты не избавился о тпанели, а просто передвинул её на верх )
<vladgobelen> _d4vid: внимательнее смотри на значек запуска
<vladgobelen> сек
<[Raiden]> ясно, понял.
<[Raiden]> эт обычный кдешный таскбар, классический
<CoderFF> У меня на убунте ни разу кеды не взлетели, скоько ни пробовал
<[Raiden]> Не взлетали это что значит?
<CoderFF> Ну не заработали
<[Raiden]> забавно ))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: не обычный
<CoderFF> То даже не грузятся, то грузятся, но при первом же клике падают
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: он появился в 4.8
<Lorgus> из всех видеоредакторов самым путевым оказался OpenShot? всем спс за помощь
 * pr0mode перекур
<[Raiden]> CoderFF: возможно стоит проверить память )
<[Raiden]> у меня где-то валялся скриншот с аптаймом дней 15, а вы тут пишете что оно вообще не запускается
<CoderFF> Не, не память... Не везёт и всё. Разные версии убунты, разные компы, разное время - а всё никак
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://youtu.be/lu-ntHQnuPE
<CoderFF> Кеда же памяти отжирает больше, чем гнум?
<[Raiden]> да
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: Смотря на каком дистрибутиве
<CoderFF> С памятью у меня напряг :( везде компы старые, как мамонт и его содержимое. Такой памяти даже не найти
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: да понял я уже ) Но это не сильно обясняет твою фразу к которой я докапался ) В общем уже ен важно
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: если на генту - почти столько же. На убунту кеды юзать нельзя, тут потребление будет 900-1700мб. Лучше стандартное
<CoderFF> Понятно, спасибо
<vladgobelen> хотя гном3 я не юзал
<vladgobelen> он может и побольше жрать даже
<CoderFF> Кто-нибудь в понимает в отражении SYN-флуда?
<artus> vladgobelen, гном кушает у меня 98 метров
<vladgobelen> artus: ну, я кеды тоже доводил до 100мб
<artus> vladgobelen, в стоке
<vladgobelen> artus: это третьи?
<artus> да
<vladgobelen> норм
<vladgobelen> artus: мне они внешне нравятся.. еще бы функционал допилили
<vladgobelen> artus: у меня сейчас надежда что е17 к релизу допилят... А он уже скоро
<artus> а я вот подумываю крысу на дебьяне потестить, на убунте оно мена вообще ниразу не впечатлило, а тут ниче так
<vladgobelen> artus: мне гном3 на кальке понравился) Внешний вид - просто кайф.. Почти  идеал от заголовков окна и до системного меню. А вот на сузе когда он только вышел - был говно говном
<vladgobelen> artus: а крыса тоже скоро на гтк3 перейдет, кстати)
<artus> значит имеет смысл пощупать
<baronos> бесит меня в убунту гном3, особенно что надо комбинации после д7 гном3 допиливать. ну и падает, то пульс1,1 внезапно он и хрипит ппц. то гш виснет.
<vladgobelen> baronos: пульс от гнома не зависит
<vladgobelen> baronos: я не знаю почему, но это особенность именно убунту много лет
<vladgobelen> а вот шрифты - да.. их допиливать нужно вручную
<_d4vid> сколько раз я пробывал кде так и не прижылось
<baronos> vladgobelen: вообще я не только про гном3, а про всю ось. на дебиан сид у меня ничего не падает аж скучно.
<vladgobelen> baronos: ну.. тестинг на то и тестинг
 * baronos скомпилил ядро, отлучился...
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: стоп.. сид это нестабильное?
<baronos> угу
<vladgobelen> baronos: еще есть тот фактор, что дебиан ты настраиваешь под себя и сам.. собираешь по кусочкам
<[Raiden]> Как всё ужасно. Одних бесит кде в убунте, других гном3. )
<vladgobelen> а убунту сделана под "общие потребности"
<[Raiden]> А что вы тут делаете? (с)
<vladgobelen> baronos: а всем хорошо не сделаешь
<baronos> vladgobelen: тупо установил и ничего более, установил тему и расширения.
<vladgobelen> ну хз
<_d4vid> баронос у тебя тестинг или анстейбл?
<vladgobelen> baronos: убунту на тестинге тем более.. версии другие
<baronos> _d4vid: sid|unstable
<_d4vid> ок
<[Raiden]> вообще, в убунте основных плюсов это имя и ппа с гетдеб. И всё. Всё остальное либо такое же , либо хуже. И кстати дебиан-базед тоже спорный плюс. тот же спек в рпм ощутимо проще освоить.
<[Raiden]> тут плюс скорее для каноникал - многие пакеты можно просто пересобрать, а не делать
<[Raiden]> Меня как раз держит то что мног опакетов. , один их этих плюсов. Иногда это экономит время мне.
<artus> [Raiden], эммм, а как имя сказывается на юзабельности?
<artus> оно че, +10 в карму дает7 или скил админства от одного имени +15?
<vladgobelen> artus: как писали в дварф-вики: Приятнее жить в локации: Великий лес двофов, чем в "Кровавые анусы ангелов"
<[Raiden]> имя не сказывается на юзабилити, но оно сказывается на рейтинги и количество народу. Что касается юзабилити ,то это не простая штука. Я например встречаю людей котоыре пишут что привыкли к юнити.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и оно стало ок для них
<[Raiden]> так что юзабилити это... сложная штука.
<_d4vid> как мне например))
<artus> в убунте основных плюсов это имя и ппа с гетдеб, какой такой плюс дает имя ?
<artus> покупайте бензопилу штиль потому что она ораньжевая , это большой плюс, деревья сами падают
<vladgobelen> http://habrahabr.ru/post/150973/
<vladgobelen> жуть
<baronos> artus: штиль гуд :)
<artus> vladgobelen, пока ему под ноги камушек не попадетцо)
<_d4vid> влад не открывает..
<artus> да и колеса как то адекватнее костылей этих гремящих
<vladgobelen> artus: гыы.. верно.. но все развивается
<vladgobelen> artus: у них реакция намного лучше, чем у людей
<vladgobelen> и восприятие окружающей среды
<vladgobelen> это дело времени
<artus> vladgobelen, у кого? )) ага, значит метровая яма накрытая дерном
<CoderFF> Скоро они восстанут и убъют всех людей
<artus> vladgobelen, и задолбетцо група програмеров писать прошивку которая будет понимать что там яма
<CoderFF> Потом разовьются, создадут биотехнологии, потом биомеханизмы, превосходящие их, и эти механизмы убьют всех роботов
<vladgobelen> artus: Рано или поздно.. Сравни сложность софта 20-30 лет назад и сейчас
<artus> ваша яма не совместима с сушествующими конфигурациями, сделайте ее квадратной и в качестве маскировки используйте : список ...
<vladgobelen> и мощность железа
<CoderFF> Я думаю, у них там нейронные сетки
<CoderFF> сетки сами обучаются
<[Raiden]> пример пользы от гетдеб... minitube старый в репах и сегфолтится, а там новый и не падает.
<CoderFF> ну, почти сами
<artus> CoderFF, сетка обучается если выживает :)
<vladgobelen> artus: задача одна - научить обучаться. А рано или поздно это будет
<CoderFF> да чо ему сделается, он железный
<artus> а по вольному пересказу ниодна сетка тебе не обучитцо)
<[Raiden]> т.е. наличие гетдеб\ппа дает как минмимум выбрать из 2 уже собранных версий, в данном случае. Что в общем хорошо )
<artus> и да, мегасетка в виде человеческого мозга очечалась далеко не 30 лет )
<vladgobelen> artus: проблема в том, что уничтожение одного экземпляра != уничтожение сетки)
<CoderFF> понятно, что надо пускать на ухабистую дорогу
<artus> [Raiden], да тебя про пользу от имени спрашивают, а ты опять в пространство смотриш и с космосом общаешся
<CoderFF> vladgobelen, да, бэкап же
<artus> vladgobelen, проблемы перекрыть канал общения индивидуума с сетью - не проблема , так что не светит этим гипардам охотитцо
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: не бэкап, а сеть
<vladgobelen> artus: просто беспроводная сеть и все
<CoderFF> какое, я про нейронные сети тут
<vladgobelen> artus: посмотри сериал "каприка"
<CoderFF> нейронку можно забэкапить
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: мы поняли
<CoderFF> А на счёт общения... Чтобы общаться, надо мыслить :)
<artus> vladgobelen, а чего, резко перестали глушится?
<CoderFF> эта штуковина нифига не мыслит пока
<vladgobelen> artus: все развивается
<artus> vladgobelen, я телепорт жду уже 10ть лет, а они голограму адекватную родить не могут
<vladgobelen> artus: "ждем летающих скейтов в 2015"?)
<CoderFF> И вообще, чтобы общаться с себе подобными - надо мыслить, а чтобы общаться с не подобными себе, мало просто мыслить - надо мыслить одними и теми же категориями
<artus> vladgobelen, и да, наука развивается в условиях войны, а когда всех все устраивает - просто бабки делят
<vladgobelen> artus: телепорт пока невозможен.. возможна разборка и сборка на месте, но это смерть, а копия это уже другой человек
<CoderFF> я уже 20 лет жду технологической сингулярности :)
<artus> vladgobelen, да что там телепорт, они адекватных размеров\цены батарейку не могут родить, отдающую хотябы ватт 50 , а ты тут про развиваетцо
<artus> пилят свистелки, по 100500 корпусов для телефона , а толку никакого
<vladgobelen> artus: сейчас наука заторможена просто.. актуальна грантовая система
<vladgobelen> а она принципиально не может работать на перспективу.. если коротко: "нужно то что даст прибыль здесь и сейчас"
<artus> vladgobelen, актуальна ядерная война, вот тогда резко думалки повключают и начнут осваивать космос и ваять мегабластеры
<vladgobelen> угу
<vladgobelen> а пока нет
<artus> что даст и источники энергии, и остальные плюшки
<[Raiden]> согласен с vladgobelen
<[Raiden]> не заторможена, скорее направление определенное выбрано )
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и заторможена сказать
<artus> vladgobelen, да нет, наука какраз может работать, только вот денежные мешки хотят тупо денег, а до тех пор пока они их на свистелках делают, разговоров о развиваетцо и быть не может
<vladgobelen> artus: я об этом и говорю
<CoderFF> Поиск локального минимума, когда надо искать минимум на всём пространстве :)
<artus> ты говориш о не возможности науки работать на перспективу, а я о том что пока ограничители не посрываеш - никуда не поедем
<CoderFF> artus, кто же их сорвёт-то :)
<vladgobelen> artus: я говорю про общую стратегию развития сейчас
<vladgobelen> она бесперспективна
<artus> CoderFF, только война или другое сравнимое по глобальности действие
<artus> ток война не про пострелять в аулах, а так чтоб весь земной шарик задело
<_d4vid> нужен новый Einstein
<_d4vid> ^
<artus> _d4vid, и ничего не будет
<CoderFF> нужно противостояние экономических центров, правильно тут кто то сказал
<CoderFF> как было СССР vs USA
<artus> _d4vid, есть разработки по выработке гигават энергии на приусадебном участке, а толку? кому оно надо давать людям бесплатные ресурсы то? )
<CoderFF> artus, а сорцы есть?
<vladgobelen> artus: http://img8.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5-%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0-art-forever-alone-85218.jpeg
<[Raiden]> да всё уже. Может и нельзя сча мир назвать однополярным, но строй фактически 1 выйграл\остался - капитал ) Даже если американцы его демократией называют.
<vladgobelen> artus: вспомнилось про "везунчика"
<CoderFF> Да чо Энштейн? Его теорию пока что никто не доказал :)
<artus> CoderFF, а там кой то хитрый елемент и кая то пространственная математика, но рабочий екземпляр был , лешит на столе маленькая коробочка, подключили к ней десятки ктловат нагрузки, работает аж со свистом , а вот запатентовать не
<artus> дали, и дядьку прикрыли чтоб не высовывался
<CoderFF> artus, я дико прусь по таким темам, но многое из этого - простейшее шарлатанство (не про твой случай, не слышал)
<artus> CoderFF, не, одно дело когда собирают под эти темы бабло , а другое дело когда тупо прикрывают и все , видать не просто так то кроют
<artus> вобщем я свечку не держал - посему не аргументирую , но как говорится это жжж неспроста
<vladgobelen> Изменения на стороне сервера для обеспечения поддержки горячего подключения GPU  http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/8199792
<vladgobelen> о_О
<CoderFF> Может быть... Всё же, я за опенсорс. Помните, как чувак сделал реактор дома и выложил сырцы? Вот если бы все так... А то ведь каждому запатентовать охота
<artus> CoderFF, просто если запатентует корпорация, то все сорцы - останутцо сорцами на полках
<CoderFF> Ну, так надо в интернеты выкладывать, а не патентовать бежать!
<CoderFF> vladgobelen, а зачем на сервере GPU 0_о
<CoderFF> а всё понел
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: угу
<CoderFF> толстые клиенты там, итд
<vladgobelen> неужели они наконец то работать начали
<artus> ну че, асандж выложил, и ? много ли ща говен касательно пыток амерправительством и тд? чето как то оно по тихому все слилось, побурлило ненельку и все
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: нет, ты не понял
<_d4vid> а что едисон? он запатентовал около 1000 изобритеней
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: Xorg это сервер
<CoderFF> а-а
<CoderFF> Асанж просто толсто троллил все правительства, а чувак, который выложил сырцы к реактору жив
<artus> _d4vid, угу, и ламкочка вобщето по технологии изготовленая горит уже 114 лет , и первые чулки женские позволяли тяжелые америкосовские пикапы буксировать , а что имеем ? ))
<CoderFF> та лампочка перегорела год назад кстати
<artus> так что всеравно все изговнячат в угоду прибыли и потребительства, аля мы вам впилим 2 апплета, а вы купите гиг памяти
<artus> CoderFF, ну блин, до 115 лет не дожила, китайское фуфло :D
<[Raiden]> рейзер4 по ходу совсем загнулся, патч толкьо для 2.6.х ядра нашел
<artus> дык вроде ж на 4й екст давно все убежали
<vladgobelen> далеко не все
<artus> а где там бтфс то ? вроде еще в прошлом году грозились зарелизить
<artus> *р
<vladgobelen> пилят
<Sotneo> Всем привет
<CoderFF> Вот это более интересно http://www.linux.org.ru/news/mozilla/8180411
<artus> CoderFF, rm -rf /internet
<artus> :D
<vladgobelen> artus: не сработает
<artus> vladgobelen, ну тогда такой браузер ненужен )
<vladgobelen> artus: нужно su -c 'rm -rf /internet'
<CoderFF> нда, из-под рута пароль бога попросит
<Sotneo> пытаюсь поставить QNX SDP на Ubuntu x64, при установке пишет -is:javahome <JAVA HOME DIR> ? что не так с JVM?
<artus> может ему <JAVA HOME DIR> нужен?
<CoderFF> у меня с NetBeans было подобное
<CoderFF> прозреваю, что можно поставить SUN JRE
<CoderFF> хотя и геморно, я ниасилил
<artus> Sotneo, ставиш небось не из реп?
<Sotneo> оракловский jdk надо?
<CoderFF> Ну не OpenJDK короче, но это не факт
<CoderFF> не точно
<Sotneo> нет, в репах есть QNX SDP? \
<CoderFF> но вообще то полезно
<artus> Sotneo, а посмотреть &
<CoderFF> Ойблин, JDK конечно
<CoderFF> только учу жабу
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: не убивай свой мозг сразу и изначально.. учи Qt
<CoderFF> vladgobelen, денег хотца
<vladgobelen> CoderFF: много крупных геймдевов юзают Qt
<vladgobelen> антивирусы некоторые крупные
<vladgobelen> Autodesk Maya, Adobe Photoshop Elements
<CoderFF> Я всё понимаю, но всё же, боюсь, придётся продать душу дьяволу
<CoderFF> хотя я и то, и то могу :)
<vladgobelen> Panasonic,Philips,Samsung,Siemens,Volvo,Walt Disney Animation Studios
<CoderFF> Плюсы всё же милее сердцу
<vladgobelen> там там и есть чистые плюсы
<[Raiden]> ну тулкит и язык не стоит путать )
<CoderFF> Я знаю
<CoderFF> просто Qt это плюсы, а жаба - отнюдь
<[Raiden]> си++ в случае qt как раз основной язык
<CoderFF> со всеми вытекающими
<CoderFF> Офигенно непонятно, что они в своей жабе недоделали дженерики.
<CoderFF> Какая то фабрика по производству коллекций получилась
<baronos> кто нить собирал ядро для андройда?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYbWwZaruQc&feature=related - видео можно не смотреть, там дефолт. А вот коменты ок.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<UA1000> нужен исходник простого http proxy на bash
<UA1000> всё уже перерыл или это нереально ?
<tagezi> что значит прокси на башь?
<baronos> ну это как бартер баш на баш только с прокси :)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> китайцы хотят судиться с эпл )
<amigo> UA1000: сок5 пойдет?
<Nor8> tagezi: баянъ
<tagezi> ну я только с работы пришёл )
<Nor8>  В лесу работаешь? ))
<tagezi> нет.. но новости только те что по нашему радио
<tagezi> Nor8: я не слышал вчера этот прикол )))
<Nor8> )))
<UA1000> давай что есть amigo !
<Wizard> Привет.
<Wizard> Все делают форки программ, кто-то заинтересован форком КДЕ1? :Р
<deniska> Зачем, когда выпустили оригинальный CDE?
<Wizard> Правильно тебе надо сказать: зачем, когда естсь Юниты
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> deniska: А ты пробовал построить ЦДЕ?
<deniska> нет
<deniska> пока мотиф не открыли — некошерно
<deniska> а в опенмотифе хреново с юникодом
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Ах, да, а у тебя наверно много файлов в уникоде.
<deniska> В 2012 году не уметь utf8 стыдно
<deniska> а motif умел в 98м (:
<Wizard> Да, знаю. Я использовал Солариса кагда ещё в нём не было Гнома.
<Wizard> Но в 90-их годах ЦДЕ было хорошие.
<Wizard> Но теперь (или тепер) мне уже ничего не лза нового.
<Wizard> Есть Убунту :Р
<[Raiden]> Wizard: Ну наверное найдутся красноглазы котоыре заинтересуются форком ради форка ) Или попробуй обоснуй необходимость кде1 сча )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть база с книгами в программе myhomelib есть возможность используя базу сделать в локалке сервер opds для доступа с планшета?
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно тот же конкверор из кде1 похож на проводник старый из винды. А это лучше чем например наутилус из гном3. :)
<Wizard> [Raiden]: Я пробовал быт смешном. Не удалось
<Wizard> :(
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Да ладно, не скромничай, у тебя неплохо получается ))
<[Raiden]> угу
<Wizard> [Raiden]: В КДЕ1 не было конклерора.
<Wizard> Был кфм.
<[Raiden]> Wizard: Хм, и правда, но я ошибся не в сути, а только в названии. ))
<Wizard> Правилно ;)
<Wizard> Но, мы уже знаем, что нового Наутилуса в 12.10 не будет.
<Wizard> Но только что далее? Форк?
<[Raiden]> мне тоже интересно. Мне бы чесно говоря хотелось бы что бы был полынй форк. что бы юнити превратилось в полноценное самостоятельное де. Тогда я го может быть ещё раз посмотрю
<Wizard> Ух, как легко мне сегодня пишется по-русски.
<[Raiden]> его*
<Wizard> [Raiden]: Я использую Юнити и использовал Гнома-шелл..
<[Raiden]> Wizard: а ты хотел бы что бы был новй наутилус? Будет нефиц сборка с ним из коробки
<deniska> Wizard: а какой твой основной язык?
<Wizard> Польский.
<Wizard> Но я инагда прихожу тут практиковать :Д
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> [Raiden]: Я бы хотел, чтобы Каноникал и Гноме снова работали вместе.
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: http://postimage.org/image/5ooyd8v2z/ SMPlayer Youtube browser. При клике открывает в smplayer выбранный клип
<Wizard> Теперь программисты Гноме толька ламает всё :(
<Wizard> А юниты нет ужастные.
<Wizard> Или ужастное?
<Wizard> Ух.
<[Raiden]> Wizard: юнити ужасное
<[Raiden]> или ужасные , если ты про тех кто его пишет )
<Wizard> А какая это розница?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: команда в консоли smtube
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Wizard: юнити - ОНО :)
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня нет такой, потом посмотрю.
<Wizard> Ах, спасибо, JohnDoe_71Rus.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: smplayer 0.8.0 c ним в комплекте идет
<deniska> http://imgur.com/a/xO96I ой
<[Raiden]> Wizard: я убежал на кде. Это не показатель , что все должны так делать. Просто мой личный выбор. Оно имеет нвоые свойства и в то же время ближе к классике чем гном3 или юнити.
<Wizard> :)
<deniska> Рейден тратит больше времени на объяснение того почему он выбрал КДЕ
<deniska> Чем владелец андроида на объяснение того, почему он не купил айфон :3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Wizard> Може он любит сплаш смотреть?
<vladgobelen> deniska: кде - потому что удобно и единственная живая ДЕ. Андроид - потому что удобнее, чем айфон.
<vladgobelen> ух ты. В два предложения всего
<Wizard> :)
<[Raiden]> иногда бывает. Когда речь о де. Но я не оправдываюсь, с целью рассказать почему я так сделал. Я рассказываю что бы другие узнали и попробовали.
 * baronos весь день делает звук в ядре для планшета... андройд чудо :)
<deniska> [Raiden]: как христианский миссионер в африке :3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: заколачиваешь молотком )
<vladgobelen> "Нет, Майкл, говори на английском языке - языке Бога!"
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: запинываю в ужасе :)
<vladgobelen> deniska: Южный парк смотрел?
<[Raiden]> deniska: в общем да. Как-то так. Я думаю что линукс на десктопе надо срочно спасать )) И кстати миссионерство в африке даром не прошло - там есть христиане.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это и плохо.
<[Raiden]> для христиан - нет )
<vladgobelen> и для христиан тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: что там ужасного? у меня на телефоне все работает. только когда с гарнитурой, зуммер вызова громкость не регулируется
<[Raiden]> не вижу логики. Да и офтопик попер. Дениска опять меня развел на флуд, вместо разговора про линукс.
<Wizard> Хехе.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А что там говорить, линукс губят засланцы из микрософта))))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Посмотри сериал "Каприка"
<deniska> [Raiden]: там есть христиане, но нет благ цивилизации (:
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: мучаю мучаю замучаю и заработает, просто это первый опыт, и весь день уходит на сборку ядра и прошивку\проверку его.
<vladgobelen> deniska: потому и нет
<deniska> Ты преувеличиваешь пагубное влияние христиан
<[Raiden]> deniska: кде - не религия. Эт я похож на миссионера, а не кде на религию.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> Главная причина бедности в африке в подкармливании их белым человеком
<vladgobelen> deniska: Христианство основано на двух факторах. 1) Монотеистическая религия пустыни, которая возникла именно там потому что в регионах с богатой природой всегда была вера в нескольких богов.
<[Raiden]> так, про африку уже без меня )
<Nor8> Вы хоть одну документалку от дискавери посмотрели бы про Африку. Там все ясно станет, почему они так живут и кто виноват.
<vladgobelen> deniska: 2) Фашизм европейского толка - где все кто не с нами должны стать нами или умереть
<vladgobelen> в итоге ядерная смесь вплоть до инквизиции
<deniska> да просто кормить их не надо
<vladgobelen> Nor8: нигерия это африка?
<deniska> а то сидят, алкогольничают и жрут гуманитарную помощь
<Wizard> Слишком скоро пишете :(
<Nor8> vladgobelen:  да
<Nor8> vladgobelen: К чесу вопрос??
<vladgobelen> Nor8: она добывает нефти больше, чем россия
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А живет хуже )))
<vladgobelen> так почему нигерия в такой жопе?
<vladgobelen> не намного, но хуже
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Потому что, воровать меньше нужно, как заповедовано в Библии )))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: а еще Христос учил всепрощению
<vladgobelen> и что?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Не воруешь из бюджета, больше остается на гос. программы.
<Nor8> vladgobelen: И все, отомстил и забыл. ))))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: воруют как раз христиане больше
<vladgobelen> это очень удобно. ибо есть возможность заглушить совесть
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ссылку на статистику.
<vladgobelen> помолился - прощен
<vladgobelen> Nor8: нуу.. сравни любую христианскую страну и китай
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ты в Китае живешь?
<vladgobelen> Почти
<[Raiden]> не все кто живет в странах , где христианство основная религия - христиане.
<[Raiden]> и мне кажется вы совсем съехали с темы канала
<vladgobelen> Nor8: все товары китайские практически. Китайские продукты
<vladgobelen> считай что в китае
<Nor8> vladgobelen: То есть, виноваты христиане, или те, кто заповеди не соблюдает?
<[Raiden]> загнивание производств на западе я думаю связано не с религией. Или если с ней, то только как 1 из незначительных факторов )
<[Raiden]> христиане вообще учат не лениться
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Вина на христианстве как религии.. Эта религия позволяет очищать совесть практически ничего не делая
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Nor8: вспомни сколько войн развязали христиане и сколько китай?
<Nor8> vladgobelen:В шкоел логику преподают вообще?
<[Raiden]> так, я ведь могу вспомнить что я оп )
<vladgobelen> Nor8: [06:19:17] <vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Nor8: вспомни сколько войн развязали христиане и сколько китай?
<vladgobelen> напомни мне завоевательные походы китая на другие страны
<[Raiden]> перезжайте в linux-talks или ещё куда.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: а я напомню инквизицию, историю европы, вторую мировую
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Крестовые походы
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Все, давайдосвиданья, учи историю.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: [Raiden]: Советую "Каприку" все же посмотреть
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Я примеры привел. А ты?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Не забудь про Джордано Бруно и секс-меньшинства.
<vladgobelen> Nor8: [06:21:01] <vladgobelen> Nor8: Я примеры привел. А ты?
<[Raiden]> сча проверим помню команды или нет
<[Raiden]> @kban vladgobelen 1800 Отдохни пол часика
<[Raiden]> работает
<Nor8> ))0
<[Raiden]> Чел из польши наверное в панике )
<[Raiden]> Пришел на канал про убунту.
<deniska> А чего он всё со своей каприкой
<deniska> Унылый сериал
<deniska> http://i.imgur.com/PoS3l.png
<[Raiden]> Мне показалось что поляку не нравятся форки.  Мне они в общем тоже не нравятся. Но они возможно являются хорошим индикатором, что родительский проект либо устарел, либо перестал отвечать  пожеланиям многих людей.
<Nor8> Видимо, читать умеет, печатать-нет!
<[Raiden]> в общем в отличие от него я не только против форков, но и против проекта гном )
<[Raiden]> на этом я убег от клавы.
<[Raiden]> deniska: )
<Wizard> :(
<deniska> [Raiden]: а ты что тут, модерастия? :3
<Wizard> Не буду форков делал.
<[Raiden]> тсс, я шифруюсь
<Wizard> Как Штирлиц?
<Wizard> Шифр! Подумал Мюллер. KOI-8! Подумал Штирлиц..
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> че, рейден срачики разводит а потом опонентов растреливает? прально, нефиг с власью спорить :D
<[Raiden]> Wizard: http://www.photobash.ru/photo/big/z1208311045511945.jpg
<Wizard> Я не понял :(
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Поступок достойный настоящего христианина)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Я больше атеист. Но это опять не про линукс. )
<Wizard> cycle!
<[Raiden]> У чела на английском канале устанвощик диски не видит. наверное тоже разбивал диски акронисом или подобным ...
<Nor8> Акронис это может
<Wizard> А что это?
<[Raiden]> Wizard: http://www.acronis.pl/homecomputing/products/diskdirector/index.html
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на самом деле неплохая программа. Но установщик убунты бывает тупит.
<[Raiden]> русски пользователи виндовс её часто используют. не все конечно )
<[Raiden]> русские - печатаю плохо.
<Nor8> Хорошую программу акронисом не назовут ))
<Nor8> Весит много,  толку ноль.
<Nor8> Еще и за деньги
<Wizard> Думаю, што в Убунту есть какая-то программа от дисков.
<NoOova> Купил tp-link 741 =)
<NoOova> 700 рублей)))
<NoOova> время делать антенну, Nor8
<Nor8>  NoOova: Паяльник купил? ))
<NoOova> Nor8: кроме паяльника надо высокочастотный разьем и коаксиал 50-омный
<NoOova> я за всем вместе пойду
<[Raiden]> без паяльника не работает?
<Nor8> Ну или хотя бы электропроводный клей? )))
<vladgobelen> Wizard: fdisk + mkfs
<vladgobelen> куда удобнее то
<Nor8>  NoOova: Так это мелочи, все продается за копейки.
<NoOova> хотя я его прощью вначале в openwrt
<tagezi> может просто на батарею кинуть провод?))
<artus> vladgobelen, а че, тупо гпартед запустить не ?
<NoOova> поди и не потребуется никакая антенна
<artus> vladgobelen, удобнее чего твоя стремная связка ? )
<[Raiden]> Wizard: есть gparted , ещё есть подобная в кде и что-то похожее у suse в yast
<NoOova> потребуется debrick...
<Nor8>  tagezi: Ага, а батарею за окно повесить ))
<vladgobelen> artus: он иногда глючит
<vladgobelen> artus: запускается долго
<vladgobelen> да еще и иксы требует. Благо с этим в убунту нормально
<artus> vladgobelen, о даааа, наверно настолько дольго что успеваеш прочесть ман по фдиску и мквсу
<Wizard> Ну и есть это из гноме.
<vladgobelen> artus: ман? зачем?
<vladgobelen> все интуитивно понятно
<tagezi> Nor8: ну, батарею за окно это тяжело )))
<vladgobelen> ни разу не читал по ним мана)
<Nor8>  NoOova: А что прошивка дает, мощности добавляет?
<[Raiden]> сча я вам кде-версию покажу )
<NoOova> Nor8: мне надо icmp-туннель поднимать
<artus> ytyflj
<artus> ненадо
<NoOova> в роутере
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0907/h_1346964024_7129161_e4d788e9aa.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не знал, что ты фанат Ранеток :-D
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> [Raiden], ласковый май, ранетки и ротару? да ты меелован однако
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Но подозревал )))
<artus> *м
<[Raiden]> Племянница скачала. Я не стал удалять.
<artus> агаа, один мой друг ...
<Nor8> ахахаха ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Wizard> 00:38?
<[Raiden]> угу
<Wizard> Иду спать :Р
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А на десерт, видимо, группа Золотое кольцо )))
<Wizard> Пока!
<[Raiden]> Польша в том же часовом поясе? )
<[Raiden]> пока
<Wizard> Нет, но мне надо встануть утро :Р
<Wizard> о/
<[Raiden]> o\
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> такую штуку вы может не видели. Графический настройщик lightdm http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0907/h_1346964732_5082054_9a40285cce.png
<Nor8> Видели
<[Raiden]> я ещё и ласковый май засветил? какой ужас.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> И Верасы даже )))
<[Raiden]> сча реабилитируюсь
<Nor8> Хотя верасы не так уж и плохо на фоне остального ))
<artus> [Raiden], поклянешся кеды не юзать чтоль? ))
<artus> они по ходу до хорошего не доведут)
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0907/h_1346964989_6878032_bddc5c01c1.png
<Nor8> Это что за "шкаф с бабушкиными пальто, поеденными молью"? :-D
<[Raiden]> хотя и май слушал. Было такое ретро-настроение ) У меня был случай когда я у девченки из паралельного класса взял кассету с новым их диском и не вернул вовремя. Она меня чуть не задушила потом.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> фанаты они такие
<tagezi> это ДН?
<artus> хотя тебе ли не знать :D
<[Raiden]> нового мало у меня, так уж вышло. Эмбиент в основном
<tagezi> Ну, всмысле Дос Навишатор? )))
<[Raiden]> это mc с другой цветовой темой.
<[Raiden]> она пролетала на лоре или выложить могу
<[Raiden]> или если он свежий mc -S /usr/share/mc/skins/xoria256.ini
<[Raiden]> альяс делайте
<artus> а че не в конфиг забить?
<[Raiden]> хотя как-то в конфиге ещё можно
<[Raiden]> Хехе
<[Raiden]> Siebenhundertsiebenundsiebzigtausendsiebenhundertsiebenundsiebzig  - 777.777 на немецком.
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> думаю что ни один немец так не скажет )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-07
<Ru_Grey> утро доброе
<nicloay> здоров, народ, подскажите пожалуйста, когда я делаю билд проекта из сорса, можно как то включить shared библиотеку в сам билд, чтоб при make install она была в lib папке самой программе и не линковалось к глобальной
<sharikoff> andrex, тут?
<artus> sharikoff, тебе там в шкушно чтоль? ))) все тебя игнорят? )
<sharikoff> artus, да не говори
<sharikoff> приезжай ты что ли сюда
<sharikoff> место освобождается
<artus> хее, дык далеко ж к тебе
<nicloay> а че хабр только у меня не открывается ?
<nicloay> странно.. в хостс прописал айпишник - заработало.. а так не пашет 178.248.233.33 может не ихний :)
<tech-desk> Блин) в perfdata всегда выводится 0.В скрипте вывод нормальный,sp=0/Кто нибудь встречался с таким?
<VMV> привет всем
<VMV> подскажите как сгруппировать в офисе две картинки? ctrl не работает, шифт тоже...
<VMV> вообще опен офис такое умеет?
<VMV> гугл показывает противоречивые ответы
<go8765> с проблемами hasp + virtualbox кто-то сталкивался?
<andrex> sharikoff: ping
<sharikoff> andrex, в приват
<andrex> ок
<misha777> test
<ubuntuhelp> misha777, Понг.
<andrex> nicloay: а может днс глючит
<nicloay> andrex: скорее всего.
<nicloay> я по другому ипишнику сейчас захожу., не покоторому по дефолту ресолвит
<andrex> go8765: покупаем wine@etersoft либо Latest NetHASP License Manager и чаго то естчё, либо dkms dkms-* haspd haspd-* и усё работает, если 1с а с виртуалками я думаю лишняя попоболь да и не слышал я про такую проблему так как не юзал(
<CoderFF> Какое
<CoderFF> Какое это всё-таки зло, ПБП
<andrex> вот арабы спамеры, блин, пригласили меня на фридом))
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/google-drive-linux-app-insync-beta-4.html
<amigo> Они еще не поддерживают webdav?
 * hardest is away: Detached from screen
 * hardest is back (gone 00:00:49)
<andrex> hardest: выключи уведомление об away у нас это иногда не приветствуется)
<hardest> оО
<hardest> вроде вырубал меня банили уже за это
<andrex>  /weeget remove autoaway аля weechat железобетонно
<hardest> не у меня не auto away
<andrex> ну что там стоит у тебя вобщем)
<hardest> я с сервера сижу по ssh и screen
<andrex> screen_away тогды наверно
<hardest> ./set irc.look.display_away local
<hardest> кстати кто в курсе по какой причине может не ноходит следуюший LTS релиз
<hardest> т.е. не обнавляться
<andrex> по той что он пока не релиз
<hardest> ну с 10.04.4 до 12.04
<hardest> должен как бы
<[Raiden]> hardest: у тебя сервер или граффический ифейс есть?
<andrex> хм ну наверно надо ткнуть галочку только лтс
<[Raiden]> если есть, зайди в источники, там есть до чего обновляться
<[Raiden]> а с консоли не помню как
<[Raiden]> sudo do-release-upgrade -d  потом можно - это консольынй вариант обновления.
<[Raiden]> ну или по вкусу
<hardest> ну у меня как бы server
<hardest> я пробывал
<hardest> не обнавляеться
<hardest> да и в источнике стоит до LTS обнавляться
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lYqB4zhjcU
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> блин
<[Raiden]> не туда
<tech-desk> Оо)))
<andrex> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core в /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades < Prompt=lts sudo do-release-upgrade
<hardest> угу я тоже гуглил
<hardest> не канает
<[Raiden]> надеюсь вы это не 1 строкой выполняли )
<[Raiden]> < Prompt=lts sudo do-release-upgrade
<hardest> do-release-upgrade сразу обнавляет
<[Raiden]> ок
<hardest> или говарит только что есть обнавление ?
<[Raiden]> запрос будет
<[Raiden]> я не помню уже. Я люблю с 0 ставить
<andrex> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades < Prompt=lts всмысле добывить эту строчку Prompt=lts в release-upgrades)
<hardest> да я же говарю у меня сервер был бы desktop так бы и сделал )
<[Raiden]> важные данные на других разделах + бекап /etc и иногда списка пакетов
<[Raiden]> ясно..
<hardest> No new release found :(
<andrex> ну попробуй с iso
<[Raiden]> b c -d тоже?
<hardest> Prompt=normal
<[Raiden]> и с -d?
<hardest> стоит
<hardest> угу тоже самое
<[Raiden]> Prompt=lts сделай
<hardest> да я пробывал и так и эдак
<hardest> а с iso как обнавиться ?
<andrex> мдя и из диска пробовал тоже? не с репов
<[Raiden]> давай ssh )
<hardest> не сорри
<hardest> не дам
<andrex> http://goo.gl/pBEAL <- тут усё написано
<[Raiden]> jr )
<[Raiden]> ок
<hardest> он у меня еше на hyper-v стоит
<[Raiden]> есть ещё дебиан вей. 1. замена источников , 2. sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Raiden]> сам я так не делал.
<hardest> написано что hyper-v полностью подерживает 12.04 а 10.04 я через кастыли ставил (
<andrex> если через диск не получится, то тогда тока бекап и пробовать подстовлять репы следующего релиза и обновлятся
<andrex> чёт походу ты там на ставил через костыли)
<hardest> у меня rdp из дома нет к hyper-v :( так что с диска только в понедельник :(
 * JohnDoe_71Rus попробовал как то 6.06 до следующего обновить заменой реп. ничего хорошего не получилось
<andrex> да исошко смаунти и обновись
<hardest> ну исошку надо закинуть
<andrex> wget
<hardest> а ну да
<hardest> да очкую много чего бекапить надо (
<hardest> а старые бэкапы устарели как бы
<[Raiden]> У меня был опыт в других дистрах в мандриве и опенсусе скакал через версию.
<hardest> делал сразу после редиза 12.04
<[Raiden]> оба раза успешно
<hardest> а в iptables есть хорошо разбираюшиеся ?
<[Raiden]> то что сервер ок. с 10.04 если гуи не считать, ничего особо радикально не менялось.
<hardest> за что я люблю ubuntu за установку без танцев с бубном
<hardest> дапустим тот же weechat
<hardest> apt-get и готова
<hardest> но если хочешь по свежее тока в следуюшем релизе
<hardest> в этом как бы большая радикальность
<andrex> хм, у меня както раз с вичаотм получилос апт гет и кердык конфигам)
<[Raiden]> наверное версия вичата стала другие конфиги юзать
<hardest> ну долго сидел на irssi когда поставил weechat не как нарадываться не мог :)
<[Raiden]> такие проблемы могут быть )
<andrex> неа теже, она их затёрла на новые почемуто, потом из бекапов востановил и усё
<[Raiden]> я 1 раз сталкивался, раньше настройки клавы были в  xorg.conf и ещё где-то. раздельно для Х и консоли, а в следущей версии уже в 1 месте. в /etc/default/...
<[Raiden]> и после апгрейда я залогиниться не мог )
<andrex> ну у меня только в манраке и асп были xorg
<[Raiden]> перемещение настроек случается в общем. Но я вылечил спокойн ос лайва.
<denis21> 15:21:03 - hardest: за что я люблю ubuntu за установку без танцев с бубном
<denis21> Дык бубнов нигде не нужно, если понимать всю суть. ;)
<andrex> в кальке к примеру конфиги даж в хомяке переехали из стандарта в какуюто другую степь
<hardest> desktop себе хотел поставить
<hardest> но от моего провайдера не как не получалось получить ip по DHCP
<hardest> а ковырят ваше не как не хотелось
<hardest> хотелось чтоб поставили работало :(
<andrex> ну это какбе другой вопрос, было бы желание
<hardest> хотелось чтоб network-manager был
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34760 lol
<[Raiden]> ну а что, разработчики дистров тоже люди.
<hardest> чтоб vpn не в консоли набирать а так через network manager
<hardest> ну до 10.04 получал нормально
<andrex> ppp
<hardest> а с приходом перестало (
<_d4vid> В последнем /8 блоке RIPE NCC осталось 4 млн свободных IPv4 адресов  - ipv6 близок)
<CoderFF> ipv6 слабовато поддерживается у нас, говорят
<_d4vid> Доступна для тестирования первая бета-версия Ubuntu 12.10 для хардкор
<[Raiden]> в моей любимой версии на букву К есть некотоыре положительыне изменения. Появилась софтина для профилей цветов и аналог simple-scan  , только на qt
<[Raiden]> калигра офис ещё будет по умолчанию - его пока не видел.
<[Raiden]> Это будет первый релиз кубунты после смены спонсора. Вроде )
<_d4vid> и чем она лучше либры?
<[Raiden]> юнити с превью наверное многих порадует тоже. на самом деле отличная функция, учитывая что в наутилусе нету встроенного превью и  индексного поиска.
<Isoprophlex> Но, все-таки, тормозит Убунту безбожно на Atom
<Isoprophlex> Я, конечно, понимаю, что проблема не совсем в убунте :)
<andrex> пересобери под атом
 * Isoprophlex вспомнил Gentoo и на глаза навернулись слезы
<_d4vid> Isoprophlex geteasypeasy.com для атома
<Isoprophlex> Хм. Будем посмотреть, спасибо
<_d4vid> пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> Isoprophlex: lxde или своя сборка на опенбоксе. Немног оможет исправить ситуацию.
<Isoprophlex> Да это-то ясно. Unity симпатичный, вот я о чем
<Isoprophlex> Да и удобный, в общем-то
<[Raiden]> А так да, хоть некотоыре атомы и идут  с ви7 , по факту оно там никуда не торопится. На самом деле на девайсе который предназначен для выхода в инет растропность особо и не нужна.
<[Raiden]> вин7
<_d4vid> Isoprophlex или ставишь ето http://www.lffl.org/2012/05/installiamo-il-kernel-34-x86-intel-atom.html
<Isoprophlex> Прикрывают потихоньку нетбуки, кстати.
<Isoprophlex> М, любопытно
<Isoprophlex> Можно, в общем-то, и самому пересобрать. Надо будет попробовать
<CoderFF> 0_0 у меня сервак на атоме, надо пересобрать ядро
<Isoprophlex> Супермикро одно время выпускала даже серийно
<[Raiden]> акпксобрать что?
<[Raiden]> пересобрать что?
<Isoprophlex> Сервачки на атоме. Одноюнитовые коротенькие.
<[Raiden]> персборка ядра мал очто даст. Можно отзывчивость повысить, но она достикается не магическим способом
<[Raiden]> а за счет макс производительности.
<CoderFF> с другой стороны, сейчас посотрел - load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<[Raiden]> лучшее решение дял нетбука - это выбор максимально легког ософта
<CoderFF> смысл что то трогать :3
<Isoprophlex> Кстати, раз уж вы подняли вопрос о Load Average
<Isoprophlex> грубо говоря, допустимый максимум - кол-во ядер?
<Isoprophlex> т.е. L.A. 16.00 на 16-ядерной машине - нормально?
<CoderFF> на одноядерной и 3 ничо
<CoderFF> то есть, 3 это уже можно сказать предел
<CoderFF> предел нормальности
<Isoprophlex> Какие-то общие принципы для вычисления максимума есть? Вот почему именно три?
<CoderFF> и дело может быть не в ядрах
<CoderFF> если, например, БД сношает диск - будет большой LA, а проц свободен
<Isoprophlex> т.е. высокий LA - в принципе показатель неких проблем
<Isoprophlex> ок, понятно.
<CoderFF> у нас в мониторинге стоит порог 10 вроде
<CoderFF> когда проблемы - доходит и до 100
<CoderFF> спросил у мониторщиков, говорят - для каждого сервака по-разному
<andrex> эти проблемы называются пора купить еще сервак либо мощнее помощнее
<CoderFF> ставят 5, если срабатывает оповещение - смотрят, если работает штатно - то поднимают
<CoderFF> ну дело в том, что нагрузка может оказаться пиковой. Понятно, что и резерв по мощности нужен
<Isoprophlex> было как-то у нас на одном 12000
<Isoprophlex> вот и вспомнилось
<Isoprophlex> но ему было плохо и он был на виртуалке
<andrex> у меня когда, файловая бд была, на 1с (подарок от предыдущего админа) > 10 юзверей, и серваку сразу плохо было
<CoderFF> 1с - адское зло.
<[Raiden]> за адское зло всегда хорошо платят
<Isoprophlex> восьмерка же с какой-то версии Ъ-ынтерпрайз стала
<Isoprophlex> базы же поддерживает, постргресы всякие там
<Isoprophlex> даже клиенты под линуксом есть
<CoderFF> в своё время зарёкся с ним работать. это был сущий ад, хотя и деньги конечно, да
<andrex> нет поддерживает, правда постгрес нужно не из репов втыкать а с какимто патчем от 1с
<Isoprophlex> Далее установим СУБД
<Isoprophlex> dpkg -i *
<Isoprophlex> ооокей
<andrex> типа дпкг -и нажмите ок)
<scratchx[x]> кто то юзает google chrome dev (23)
<scratchx[x]> ?
<scratchx[x]> что то там как то со шрифтами косяк
<scratchx[x]> какие то они цветные на некоторых сайтах
<scratchx[x]> а в системе везде норм
<artus> какой там дев уже по счету?
<_d4vid> тому оно и дев
<_d4vid> а не стейбл
<artus> 21.0.1180.89 какой то стоит . вроде все норм )
<andrex> _d4vid: да ты телепат)
<scratchx[x]> Версия 23.0.1255.0 dev
<scratchx[x]> у меня эта
<_d4vid> тоже самое скачать бету убунты и удивлятся почему юнити падает )
<scratchx[x]> ой ну началось
<scratchx[x]> кароче это не как не поправить?
<artus> на то он и дев) пиши багрепорты )
<andrex> scratchx[x]: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19117409/IncorrectChromeFonts.png цветные это так чтоле?
<scratchx[x]> не ну я думал мож какой пакет обновить
<scratchx[x]> andrex: да да да
<andrex> Enable experimental HTML implementations of some minor UI ... включал?
<scratchx[x]> нет
<scratchx[x]> оно могло само включиться?
<scratchx[x]> как проверить?
<artus> andrex, чего за ацкий ужс то?
<andrex> ну раз нет, то фз как это такое у тебя случилось
<scratchx[x]> как проверить то?
<andrex> artus: да бывало в 17 версии ещё включал тестовый хтмл этот, и шрифты какбудто расокусированные, а выключение не помогало
<andrex> scratchx[x]: http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2011/01/ubuntu-10x-firefox-font-rendering-fix.html попробуй
<artus> хмм, поставил xfce , самолет однако
<vladgobelen> artus: нужен неслабый разгон и куча ресурсов, чтобы взлетело?
<_d4vid> 4.10?
<artus> 4.8
<artus> vladgobelen, да чето по сравнению с кедами и гномами как то рвет на старте ))
<vladgobelen> )
<artus> vladgobelen, может потому что не ксубунта конечно :D
<scratchx[x]> andrex: не помогло
<vladgobelen> artus: дебиан?
<artus> vladgobelen, угу
<andrex> scratchx[x]: ну тогды тебе в  хелп к гуглу
<andrex> либо багрепорты имже колякать
<artus> vladgobelen, хотя не хватает гш в плане организации робочих столов , по больно мне понравилось оно, но гш подтупливает
<vladgobelen> artus: что такое гш?
<artus> гном3
<andrex> гномошель
<vladgobelen> ааа... не юзал.. Видел минут 5
<artus> гимп стартует за gimp  2,21s  :)
<artus> на холодную, последующий 1,97s
<artus> в гш было толи 4 толи 6
<vladgobelen> artus: как замерял?
<artus> time gimp
<[Raiden]> как интересно де влияет на скорость чтения хдд
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или у тебя вся рам была занята и выгрузка время отняло
<artus> ну в гноме вечно чето дергало винт
<artus> [Raiden], у меня сейчас рам занято фильмом во флеше )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<vladgobelen> firefox  2,19s user 0,25s system 82% cpu 2,956 total
<vladgobelen> хм
<[Raiden]> надо на ссд преехать как-нить...
<_d4vid> time firefox real	0m0.145s user	0m0.028s sys	0m0.044s
<artus> во, вопрос, запускалку интелектуальную кто нить подскажет ?
<[Raiden]> кроме krunner?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], ну вроде как ))
<[Raiden]> ну либ огном до , если жив ещё , либо... название подзабыл
<artus> gmrun?
<[Raiden]> могу посоветовать не умную, а просто с допиской в стиле баш - gmrun
<[Raiden]> не
<deniska> artus: умная запускалка обычно находится по другую сторону монитора :3
<[Raiden]> artus: synapse
<Wizard> Привет!
<deniska> Шалом :3
<artus> deniska, да мне бы просто автокомплит )ато тот же cherrytree пока набеш )
<deniska> хм
<deniska> автокомплит был и в стандартной запускалке гномпанеля (:
<deniska> а так гмрун
<artus> deniska, крыс же ) а в нем комплита нет
<deniska> Патч сам не напишется (:
<artus> синапс воткнул, гуд
<vladgobelen> я таки е17 дождусь
<andrex> надобыло терминал юзать)
<[Raiden]> С анонса начала разработки е17  я постареть успел ))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: скоро релиз)
<[Raiden]> е16 вот именно в тот момент когда он появился был просто супер. Но почему-то рынок особо не занял. на лоре в  галерее есть пару шотов за 99 +- год да и только
<deniska> местный тулкит же использовался во всяких embedded штуках
<[Raiden]> да и фиг с ним.
<[Raiden]> это не моя тема
<andrex> up 71 days,  9:14, 1 user, чёт я давно не ребутался Oo
<deniska> хм, у меня 4 дня
<deniska> если б ноут время от времени не отказывался выходить из суспенда, было бы все 30 (:
<vladgobelen> мой аптайм равняется времени работы нашей славной дальэнерго без перебое
<vladgobelen> без перебоев*
<Wizard> DaZ: Наверно!
<andrex> а ну и ладно, свет отрубят и ребутнусь, энергия казенная какбе, не жалко
<vladgobelen> andrex: у нас самое долгое свет не вырубали чуть больше 6 месяцев
<tagezi> всем привет )
<artus> vladgobelen, про какой ты тама шрифт говорил прошлый раз?
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> дыш
<shenmue> мда.. я так смотрю кроме фрилансера другие космосимуляторы вообще в  .. хм...
<[Raiden]> privateer 2 погугли. Лет за 5 до фриленсера
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atD1TNjx04Q
<shenmue> ну это слышали. главное после ничего нет. странно что и фриласнер продолжения не получил .
<[Raiden]> да, после таких игр я тоже не видел
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а приватёр 2 есть под линуху?
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> я в него только под досом играл.. ещё.. эм .. в 90+
<[Raiden]> и я..
<tagezi> клёвая трёхмерная карточка, на мааааааленькой гпу )
<[Raiden]> а во фриленсере концовки нет. Конечности сюжета как бы. Меня это расстроило.
<[Raiden]> нету как бы ощущения что пройшел или завершил миссию )
<shenmue> ммм.. там грохнул этих... звезду ихнию пришельцев.. а адльше чо хоч. как в морровинде к примеру
<tagezi> shenmue: а в OElite играл?
<tagezi> она под линь есть
<[Raiden]> космические рейнджеры почти то же, только 2д
<[Raiden]> в вайне идут все версии
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0907/h_1347044403_4839955_99d4ec1322.png
<deniska> сейчас время другое
<deniska> eve online и spore (:
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tJzx4PTvXis#! лол
<portos> Всем привет
<Nor8>  Хабр уронили?
<tagezi> Nor8: хабр сам переодически падает )
<Nor8>  Уже второй день, как сам упал ))
<tagezi> Nor8: в прошлом году у них дней 5 сервер висел, часть статей было доступно, часть нет )
<Nor8> Сервер на винде видимо
<Nor8> Или на картошке
<denis21> Что значит "на картошке" ?
<portos> где устанавливается лимит доступной shared memory - кто в курсе
<Nor8> denis21: http://www.sheppard.ru/articles/fe/potato-server/index.shtml
<denis21> А если в пару словах?
<tagezi> шутка это )
<tagezi> если в паре словах ))
<Nor8> denis21: Использование корнеплодов и овощных культур в качестве элементов электропитания мини-сервера с ограниченной пропускной способностью.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, щас биотопливо в моде... а на хабре его хватает
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> Сожрали все ))
<tagezi> не, на картошке слишком маленький ток )
<tagezi> а вот на лемоне можно сделать кислотно-щелочную батарейку )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а про биотопливо мне жены хватает ))) она эколог... столько баек на расказывала уже )
<Nor8>  Видимо, не хватает хабру на лЕмоны, пользуют кормовую свеклу )))
<Nor8> tagezi: Спроси у нее, какого объема должна быть компостная яма, чтобы обеспечить электричеством среднюю ферму, и не повлияет ли на качество компоста то, что в нее электроды воткнут? ))
<tagezi> Nor8: )))) не, пусть свои вентеляторы считает лучше )))
<tagezi> она блин насмотрелась в финве на ветряки... теперь работу пишет
<tagezi> финке*
<Sergey_IT> там еще между озерами генераторы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: генераторов не видели, а огромные ветряки стоят на горках
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Ветрогенераторы?
<tagezi> водогенераторы
<tagezi> маленькие гэс
<Sergey_IT>  Nor8, гидро... - между озерами маленькие плотинки встречаются
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: А, это то уже давно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так я и не смог запихнуть меню нормально как в Юнити
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, там посмотри примеры и сделай также
<tagezi> да я не вижу примеров что бы работали в юнити как хочеться
<Nor8> tagezi: Ты новую версию юнити прикручивал?
<tagezi> надо на форум написать наверное.. там же сидят люди которые програмят под Юнити
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/7/7/3/4/f/5bee5fcbdaebbc19aca44208f7c.jpg
<tagezi> Nor8: не, я прогу пишу.. написал клас для главного меню, а оно не хочет на место вставать..
<tagezi> Nor8: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0905/h_1346791567_8283949_f6530af7f7.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Из серии "сантехники шутят"?
<[Raiden]> наверное )
<[Raiden]> у меня ассоциация с лего возникла
<tagezi> Nor8: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0905/h_1346791614_4483549_c74eb1a823.png
<[Raiden]> рашен эдишен
<tagezi> видишь разницу?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/6/4/5/d/f5d939dc0397fbc7e0f4e579371.jpg
<Nor8> tagezi: Да, во втором случае на часах 0:46, а не 0:45.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А потом думаем, почему дети такие жестокие вырастают. )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> Nor8: нет, меню в разных местах сидит ))
<Nor8> tagezi: Да отключи ты его вообще, меню это, оно совсем неудобно
<tagezi> Nor8: и что ты прикажешь делать? у програмки порядка 20 пунктов будет в меню, как это на панельку вынести? ))
<Nor8> Внутреннюю панель приккрути
<tagezi> не.. 20 это сейчас, а я ещё только треть сделал
<tagezi> Nor8: панель не всегда удобна, особено когда нужно по максимуму пространства на мониторе
<Nor8> tagezi: Так забиндь на клавишу по вызову
<tagezi> и панелька будет, только туда совсем часто используемые функции встанут
<Nor8> Чтоб всплывала, когда нужно
<tagezi> Nor8: я горячими клавишами не пользуюсь.. как пример )
<Nor8> tagezi: Хорошо, сделай кнопку в окне, чтобы мышью вызывать
<teddyp1cker> привет
<tagezi> класс выплывающего меню? да у меня мозг от перегрева вытичет ))) я же быдло кодер, а не мегакуллхацкер )
<Nor8>  tagezi: Уверен, что а тебя уже это написали, осталось только в нете подсмотреть.
<Nor8> до тебя*
<teddyp1cker> что то контрол списка какой-то поехавший
<teddyp1cker> как на свинге)
<tagezi> Nor8: до меня много чего написали, иногда действительно можно подсмотреть, но вот график, например, я делал сам с нуля, потому что вижишь всем нравиться сидеть на какойто там либре написаной ещё в проглом веке
<tagezi> блин, ошибок - спать, наверное, пора
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Увидел вчера твою муз. коллекцию и пол дня пытался представить, как может выглядеть любитель такой музыки.  И кажется нашел что то похожее.   ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Лови.     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xsiLS48gqI&list=UU_fGtUvYTzYWXVQUwGXleDg&index=5&feature=plcp
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я получше
<Nor8> Не факт, не факт))) Ласковый май пощады не знает )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> Nor8: ты имел в виду того в розовой майке? )
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже есть чем тебя поддеть.
<Nor8>  tagezi: Исполнителя песТни! )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0908/h_1347051861_7158860_05936b061f.jpeg
<tagezi> =) я согласен с этим демативатором )
<Nor8> не согласен с данным демотиватором.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> прикольно в Юнити 12.10 с папочками сделали
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2tS9tfnZqU&feature=g-all-u
<vladgobelen> artus: вердана?
<artus> непомню)
<vladgobelen> artus: если у меня, то вердана
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-08
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> ну тогда, всем снов
<misterx_91072> кто подскажет как вычислить программу которая использует определенный порт?
<misterx_91072> netstat -a -n -o
<UNIm95> misterx_91072: netstat -ntpl
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> ну привед
<tagezi> andrex: ой )
<denis21> Медвед!
<andrex> tagezi: шо такое? :)
<tagezi> andrex: ну, как сказать? во первыйх, "привед". во-вторых, +
<andrex> 1 так захотелось 2 вебчат
<tagezi> andrex: прости, я постараюсь, больше не вешать ярлыкав, Про второе так и подумал )
<tagezi> andrex: тестишь?
<andrex> нет, с другого компа просто
<andrex> а чатик норм лень ставить
<tagezi> andrex: ясно.
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, ты не знаешь, на сайте скоро запустят страничку с чатом? ))
<andrex> незнаю, да и ненужен от тама
<andrex> если интересно, на форуме спроси, либо у опов тут
<tagezi> andrex: ну так я и говорю про вебморду этого канала. там просто пустая страница весит
<scratchx[x]> в UrbanTerror кто то играет не могу запустить
<scratchx[x]> точней она запустилась но как то криво
<scratchx[x]> качал тут http://www.urbanterror.info/downloads/previous/
<andrex> tagezi: Да может страничка осталась, после редизайна, а ссылок на самом сайте туды нет, походу даже не планировали, её оставлять, либо хотят какуюто свою запилить веб морду в замен фринода
 * andrex обьелся запятыми походу
<scratchx[x]> UrbanTerror_41_FULL
<andrex> tagezi: короче, это не ко мне, я там никого не представляю, лучше спроси у админа
<amigo> scratchx[x]: playdeb.net
<tagezi> andrex: да, я тоже думаю что не нужна, меньше сюда заходят мелюзги )
<scratchx[x]> amigo: у меня 12.10 а там как я понял тока под 12.04
<amigo> руками скачай, руками поставь
<scratchx[x]> ну я с оф сайта скачал
<scratchx[x]> распаковал
<amigo> ну, мучайся, чо
<andrex> и вобще Текущая версия: 12.04 < попоболь
<andrex> в консоли запусти и посмотри что пиет
<amigo> с офф сайта не заработает, необходимо пересобирать ioquake
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192231/
<scratchx[x]> ааа
<scratchx[x]> amigo: а гемарно это пересобирать?
<tagezi> чото у меня с плейдеб нифига не качается.. траныей сайт
<portos> всем привет
<portos> кто может объяснить значения выдаваемые этой командой http://paste.pro/5157510
<portos> проверяю скорость работы cpu - нашел такой способ
<SergeyIT> portos, это типа, скорость двс по запаху из выхлопной трубы
<portos> SergeyIT: этот способ верный для проверки производительности cpu?
<portos> другие способы есть? желательно только из консоли
<_d4vid> portos, http://www.howtogeek.com/111617/how-to-benchmark-your-linux-system-3-open-source-benchmarking-tools/
<_d4vid> portos, time echo "scale=4000; a(1)*4" | bc -l
<SergeyIT> portos, производительности для чего?
<portos> _d4vid: спасибо, а можно расшифровать так сказать вывод этой команды? http://paste.pro/5157511
<portos> SergeyIT: я хочу увидеть не информацию о процессоре - lscpu. а реальную скорость работы
<SergeyIT> portos, реальная скорость зависит - на каких задачах?
<portos> я извиняюсь, ноут завис :-(
<_d4vid> portos, http://translate.google.de/#en/ru/Real%20is%20wall%20clock%20time%20-%20time%20from%20start%20to%20finish%20of%20the%20call.%20This%20is%20all%20elapsed%20time%20including%20time%20slices%20used%20by%20other%20processes%20and%20time%20the%20process%20spends%20blocked%20%28for%20example%20if%20it%20is%20waiting%20for%20I%2FO%20to%20complete%29.%0A%0A%20%20%20%20User%20is%20the%20amount%20of%20CPU%20time%20spent%20in%20user-mode%20cod
<_d4vid> e%20%28outside%20the%20kernel%29%20within%20the%20process.%20This%20is%20only%20actual%20CPU%20time%20used%20in%20executing%20the%20process.%20Other%20processes%20and%20time%20the%20process%20spends%20blocked%20do%20not%20count%20towards%20this%20figure.%0A%0A%20%20%20%20Sys%20is%20the%20amount%20of%20CPU%20time%20spent%20in%20the%20kernel%20within%20the%20process.%20This%20means%20executing%20CPU%20time%20spent%20in%20system%20calls%20with
<_d4vid> in%20the%20kernel%2C%20as%20opposed%20to%20library%20code%2C%20which%20is%20still%20running%20in%20user-space.%20Like%20%27user%27%2C%20this%20is%20only%20CPU%20time%20used%20by%20the%20process.%20See%20below%20for%20a%20brief%20description%20of%20kernel%20mode%20%28also%20known%20as%20%27supervisor%27%20mode%29%20and%20the%20system%20call%20mechanism.
<_d4vid> oops
<portos> :-D
<_d4vid> Реальные показывает общее время оборота для процесса, в то время Пользователь показывает время выполнения пользовательских инструкций и Sys для времени для выполнения системных вызовов!
<_d4vid> В режиме реального времени включает в себя также время ожидания (время ожидания ввода / вывода и т.д.)
<portos> _d4vid: спасибо!
<_d4vid> незачто
<portos> _d4vid: можно еще раз команду, а то в консоьке не сохранилась...
<_d4vid> portos, time echo "scale=4000; a(1)*4" | bc -l
<sharikoff> andrex|off:
<SergeyIT> надо, наверно, писать команду - andrex|on
<pr0mode> всем ку
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<portos> правильно ли я настроил фаервол http://paste.pro/5157518 - задача: не пускать никого на 80 -й порт кроме ip 192.168.1.100
<shenmue> пыщ
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<teddyp1cker> кто-нибудь знает русскоязычные каналы по яве?
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> у меня есть переходничок usb2com
<NoOova> в виде кабеля ca-45
<NoOova> как мне его подключить?
<portos> помогите разобраться с скриптом синхронизации папок между серверами...
<portos> http://paste.pro/5157522 - где я сделал ошибку...
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34782
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь стим запускал на последней версии вайна?
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: на днях бетка стима для линукс появится, а ты про вайн
<Nor8> Ка бы да, появится, но пока его нет.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.steamforlinux.com/?q=en/node/99
<skai-falkorr> ну так заявись на бета тест
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Это фэйк.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: потому что ты так сказал?
<mva> как перевести "eye candy" на нормальный русский для обывателя не знакомого с линупсами, а то и вообще с компьютерами (как следствие "мармеладность" исключается)?
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: В официальном блоге нет никаких обьявлений о регистрации на бета-тест.
<skai-falkorr> mva: свистелки энд перделки же
<artus> mva, переводи как красивости
<artus> ништяки и тд и тп )
<mva> хм
<mva> ну, "красивости" как-то не по-русски, имхо
<artus> ну аналог подбери
<Nor8> mva: глаз конфеты переведи. Только не спрашивай какой, и сколько у нее их вообще. ))
<artus> mva, http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/842978
<artus> олеографичность и шедевральность :D
<Nor8> ))
<artus> ну пушкин и ожегов вполне по-русски понимали сие слово)
<skai-falkorr> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/faster-zombies/
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: тобиш вальвэ линукс тим, говорящий людям в запрос на то, что они заинтересованы в бета тесте, что они в списке (все в каментах) - это не официальный блог?
<Kyshtynbai> Стим для линукс? не пршло и 10 лет, но это хорошо-с
<Kyshtynbai> А... это как бэ только клиент нативный будет? Или гамы тоже будут портировать? Потому как клиент-то и под  вайном идёт и не парится. Даже игры типа торчлайта идуть..
<skai-falkorr> Valve Linux team says:
<skai-falkorr> August 2, 2012 at 5:16 pm
<skai-falkorr> At this time, we are collecting interested persons for possible inclusion in an external beta in the future. If you have expressed interest in a comment or email, you’re on that list; nothing more is needed.
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: вот даж процитировал комент
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: но это ж тоже наверняка фейк жеж:)
<skai-falkorr> так?
<skai-falkorr> и весь блог тоже
<skai-falkorr> и стим тоже
<skai-falkorr> и вообще мы - это сон будды
<Nor8> Ну раз тим пишет, то не фейк.
<Nor8> Новость, правда, месячной давности
<skai-falkorr> от второго августа коммент
<skai-falkorr> а от кто еще смотрел человека паука в детстве\юности?
<Nor8> Ты фан-клуб создаешь? ))
<skai-falkorr> неее. хочу узнать, кто еще считал самой привлекательной черную кошку, а не мери джейн:)
<Nor8>  А там кошка была?
<skai-falkorr> ну http://www.intelbar.net/uploads/posts/2010-01/1263405411_494423357.jpg
<skai-falkorr> черная кошка же
<skai-falkorr> фелиция
<shenmue> мда
<shenmue> весь день потратить на переустоновку оффтопика.... =(
<UNIm95> shenmue: Вернись бомой
<UNIm95> меньше проблем будет
<UNIm95> если хочешь извращений юзай LFS
<shenmue> чем это изврощение? по книжке команды в консоль тыкать... это просто бред
<shenmue> интересно будет тем кто свою ос хочет сделать. навроде пардуса к примеру
<[Raiden]> а я опята собирал. И до кучи ещё успел опенсуську обновить до 12.2 )
<[Raiden]> валлпапер у них нвой слишком кислотно-зеленый
<[Raiden]> новый
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0908/h_1347126621_9188390_1f25f0a859.png
<[Raiden]> в отличие от убунты я по склерозу своему потратил некоторое время на поиск как правильно обновить. В убунте это более  прозрачный процесс. тут надо репы отключать\добавлять.
<[Raiden]> в убунте команду набрать
<[Raiden]> яст, оченб простой билдсервис и спеки проще чем исходники деб пакета  VS  простота  (местамии) и куча готовых пакетов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> сложный выбор
<[Raiden]> http://pkgs.org/ - этот сервис наверное баян, но вдруг...
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: где грыбы собирал :) ?
<[Raiden]> по казанской ветке , а где не скажу )
<[Raiden]> да их сча везде полно. Я под Юхнов ездил, там на обочине ведра с лисичками видел
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе прально место низзя палить грибное), по казанской - по рязанской чтоль? Да там раздолье. Од овражков до гжели и от томылино до самой рязани)
<[Raiden]> угу, туда
<[Raiden]> по горьковской тоже ок. В смысле по ржд, как там по шоссе не знаю )
<shenmue> как глянуть что за материнка у мну?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hardinfo в разделе DMI может показать
<shenmue> мм... ща
<[Raiden]> hwinfo |grep Mother
<shenmue> мда
<tagezi> а opengl не может работать с математическими расчетами? это же вроде библиотека геометрических приметивов, да?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: cuda
<Sergey_IT> туда
<vladgobelen> tagezi: opencl
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> vladgobelen: opencl нормально работает как с твидиа так и с регионом?
<tagezi> нвидиа*
<deniska> opencl универсальный
<deniska> cuda только для недовидий
<deniska> opengl очень узкозаточенное апи и что-либо им посчитать проблематично (:
<deniska> Хотя вон народ пишет рейтрейсеры на фрагментных шейдерах (:
<tagezi> ну рейтрейсеры - это понятно... меня голая математика интерисует
<tagezi> просто, нвидия  сейчас выпускает целую ленейку для матиматики на основе своих гпу
<tagezi> теже Тесла, как пример
<vladgobelen> tagezi: сам не юзал
<[Raiden]> а что если использовать гпу для архивации\распаковки данных
<deniska> /
<[Raiden]> будет ускорение по сравнению с процем?
<deniska> а не \
<[Raiden]> переписать нахрен тар, что бы паковал на видюхе )
<deniska> тар не пакует ничего
<deniska> он склеивает файлы в один
<[Raiden]> омг )
<[Raiden]> не так важно сам или не сам. современный тар имеет ключи для упаковки.
<[Raiden]> никто уже и не помнит что раньше через пайп сжимали
<tagezi> ну на куда нужно паралельно 32 патока минимум запускать
<deniska> [Raiden]: это не современный тар, это мутант
<deniska> ну и какой прок от гпу при архивации, если
<deniska> это обычно операция с ботлнеком в io
<[Raiden]> ну там математика вроде как.
<tagezi> если можно процес сделать из пногих паралельных процксов, то можно
<tagezi> м* е*
<[Raiden]> а толк - делать что-то ещё. например делать бекап и в это время компилить ядро в 64 потока )
<deniska> Ну и тар — плохой формат архивов :3
<deniska> [Raiden]: ты понимаешь
<[Raiden]> tar.xz получаются ок.
<[Raiden]> может поменьше рара местами
<deniska> что за то время, что ты прогрузишь гигабайты данных через видюху
<deniska> ты бы файл и так пожал
<[Raiden]> Хм
<deniska> [Raiden]: и потом можно в этот архив добавить файл? :3
<deniska> или распаковать отдельный файл, не распаковывая весь архив? :3
<deniska> или изменить файл
<[Raiden]> пси-е быстрая вроде с память на видеокарте быстрее тоже
<deniska> Есть же 7zip
<[Raiden]> с = и
<artus> в архиве так в пару гигов разменом
<artus> deniska, а xz что по твоему? )
<deniska> [Raiden]: от этого чтение с жёсткого диска быстрее не станет
<deniska> artus: архиватор в .xz
<artus> deniska, xz есть дальнейшее развитие lzma которое по сути есть 7zip
<[Raiden]> это другой вопрос совершенно. Обычный арххиватор тоже с диска читает. Но это не мешает в зависимости от алгоритмо по разному сжимать и с разной скоростью
<deniska> artus: но 7zip жмёт несколько файлов, а xz только один :3
<artus> deniska, вот потому тар в контейнер запихивает и жмет xz
<deniska> [Raiden]: ну и велика вероятность того, что разархивирование/архивирование не ложатся в принципы гпу
<deniska> artus: то есть у нас есть пожатый контейнер?
<[Raiden]> такое наверное может быть
<deniska> то есть для операций над файлами в контейнере его надо сначала распаковать?
<deniska> Вроде в гнутых тарах костыли какие-то насочиняли
<deniska> на файлы с длинными именами
<deniska> на запись заголовка для пожатого файла вроде даже :3
<artus> вобщем смысл в мегасжатии то в чем? размры винтов - терабайты, ширина канала - в среднем пару мегабит , че паритцо то?
<deniska> А потом андроид тормозит на телефонах с гигабайтом памяти (:
<artus> жмем в tgz и не паримся )) и листаем если надо, и правки вносим )
<deniska> После таких вот рассуждений
<tagezi> а кагже голуюая мечта залить весь инет к себе на диск? )
<[Raiden]> что бы было ) Если предположить что ускорение возможно, то можно было бы ускорять и сжатие среджствами фс, как на нтфс или в бтр.
<artus> deniska, эмм, пример тормознутости телефона от формата сжития в студию
<deniska> Это не от формата сжатия
<deniska> А от рассуждений в стиле «какая разница, железо ведь мощное»
<artus> deniska, и да, тормозит телефон по причине кривой прошивки , а не из за гигабайт файломусора
<tagezi> панеслась блин )))
<artus> deniska, а я гдето про мощность железа тчо то сказал?
<deniska> ну андроид принципиально кривая прошивка (:
<deniska> artus: ты сказал про сеть и хард, вполне себе элементы мощности
<deniska> Вон игра sfcave под пальм весила 10 кбайт
<deniska> а под андроид весит мегабайт
<deniska> геймплей и графика, кстати, не изменились (:
<deniska> (под айфон вообще 6 хрен пойми с чего)
<deniska> А что
<deniska> У всех сейчас LTE и гигабайты флеша (:
<artus> deniska, а причем ту игры ?  мы говорим о сырых данных и их сжатии , тебя рейден чтоль укусил? ))
<deniska> artus: Это переход от частного к общему, нам на уроках литературы про такое рассказывали
<artus> deniska, это пространственный треп и уход от темы) вас обманывали на уроках ))
<artus> deniska, в чем смысл в 64 потока жать с мегакомпресией чтоб выиграть 45 метров на гиг ?
<deniska> Откуда взялись 64 потока и мегакомпрессия?
<artus> пусть даже 200 метров , не показатель
<artus> deniska, Это переход от частного к общему ...
<deniska> artus: от общего к частному это раз
<deniska> во-вторых не в тему
<deniska> И у меня претензия вообще была к тому, что содержимым tar.whatever нельзя манипулировать не получив распаковкой исходный tar
<artus> deniska, ага, значит в разговоре про архиваторы, компресия не в тему, а андроиды и игры в тему ?
<artus> deniska, 40 уколов в живот :D
<deniska> artus: Тут у вас всегда принято обсуждать не тему, а обсуждать обсуждение темы?
<deniska> Это хуже онанизма :3
<deniska> (Не то что бы онанизм был сколь либо плох, но беседа в подобном ключе ничуть его не лучше)
<artus> deniska, эмм, а почему я тогда могу шарится по бекапам в tgz не распаковывая их?
<deniska> Потому что в таре наверняка навернули какой-нибудь костыль
<artus> хотя ты тут вещаеш что тар зло
<deniska> Который пишет заголовок на уже сжатый файл
<artus> deniska, так можно или нет? ты определись уже)
<deniska> artus: Я откуда знаю что за костылей там придумали штольман и его друзья чтобы тар не тормозил (:
<deniska> Сам подход к вопросу устаревший и неправильный
<tagezi> угу, а винда это дос на который навернули кастыль в виде окон
<artus> тормозит, в 2х гиговый архив мс входит думая секунд 15
<tagezi> deniska: объясни своё понимание костылей?
<deniska> а в зип или, прости меня посейдон, рар сразу
<artus> deniska, ммм, чесно говоря и в рар с такой же своростью лезет)
<deniska> tagezi: вместо того чтобы написать новое — сделать какую-нибудь нестандартную надстройку над старым
<deniska> artus: ну значит это мс уг
<tagezi> deniska: а как работает зип?
<deniska> там таблица файлов указывающая на их расположение именно в пожатом виде
<deniska> + возможность дописывать файлы в конец
<tagezi> без распаковки?
<artus> deniska, ты тоже из общества обсерателей существующего? которые только и пеняют на то что не делают ничего нового? хотя не в курсе того как обстоят дела с существующим :)
<deniska> artus: Я не люблю вещи неправильные _идеологически_
<deniska> tagezi: в раре эта таблица вообще в конце чтобы облегчить дозапись
<artus> deniska, тобиш ты идеологически правильно купил рар и пользуеш его под вайном?
<deniska> Но рар написан проприетарщиками и дефакто используется только чтоб пиратские игрушки перепаковывать
<deniska> так что не будем про тар :3
<deniska> тьфу
<deniska> рар
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<deniska> да и про тар тоже не будем :3
<deniska> Потому как больная тема для некоторых (:
<tagezi> deniska: утебя очень странное отношение к пониманию написания програм и их пользования..
<tagezi> теперь у нас 2 сектанта )
<baronos> !deniska
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='deniska'
<baronos> нет, пока еще один.
<deniska> tagezi: тар — программа для последовательной записи нескольких файлов в один
<deniska> была создана для записи архивов на устройства с последовательным доступом, например магнитную ленту
<deniska> если принцип действия тара был изменён, то стоило сменить название
<artus> Одним из преимуществ формата tar при создании архивов является то, что в архив записывается информация о структуре каталогов, о владельце и группе отдельных файлов, а также временны́е метки файлов.
<artus> чего тебе тут не нравитцо?
<deniska> artus: эта информация записана в .tar
<artus> ии ?
<deniska> в .tar.xz у тебя уже нет этой информации в явном виде
<deniska> она пожата (:
<deniska> .tar.xz — архив с одним файлом по сути
<deniska> формата tar
<artus> ну не жми в xz, жми в tgz , проблема в чем ? )
<deniska> Это, конечно, юниксвей, но юниксвей тоже сосёт
<deniska> artus: tgz это вендорасширение для tar.gz (времён имён 8.3)
<deniska> то есть по сути тоже архив с одним файлом формата tar
<tagezi> deniska: а можно разбить зип на кучу маленьких архивчиков в кождом из которых будет свой фай без распаковки?
<deniska> я не знаю
<artus> deniska, жми в bz2, или тебе все ненравятся? )
<deniska> зип вообще занятный алгоритм сжатия
<deniska> artus: bz2 не умеет сжимать более одного файла
<deniska> tar.bz2 — снова архив с одним файлом (:
<tagezi> deniska: а кто умеет?
<artus> deniska, tar.bz2 прекрасно смотрися без распаковок. проблемы в чем? )
<baronos> архив *.vasya зажмет усе
<deniska> tagezi: а то я знаю кто умеет. Но идея с tar.whatever мне не нравится
<deniska> artus: если смотрится без распаковки, значит или .tar уже не такой формат, каким он был раньше, или bz2 не так прост как кажется
<artus> deniska, ну так напиши свое , или дай архиватор который  весь такой православный
<deniska> и при архивации просматривает содержимое тара
<tagezi> deniska: знаешь, решается насамом деле всё просто, не нравиться бананы - вырасти свои
<deniska> artus: а если мне не нравится политика США, я должен стать их перзидентом?
<artus> deniska, вот знаеш, боюсь политике сша начхать на тебя :D
<tagezi> artus: я боюсь и тар'у на него тоже начхать )
<deniska> artus: но это не значит что я могу говорить, что политика сша — говно
<deniska> что я не могу*
<artus> deniska, можеш , очень даже можеш, только толку ?
<artus> deniska, ты об этом можеш вещать даже с плакатом на манхеттене , и никто тебе ничего не скажет ) до тех пор пока ты будеш только вещать )
<deniska> Если наберётся критическая масса, считающая политику США говном (особенно в самой США), то что-нибудь, да изменится
<deniska> Опять же другие страны не будут проводить такую же говнополитику как сша (:
<artus> ойли
<artus> deniska, по мне так больше бы стоило возмущатцо cp1251 а не архиваторами )
<tagezi> а что им возмущаться?
<tagezi> нужно разорить мс
<deniska> а что, ср1251 ещё где-то используется?
<tagezi> в полный пост
<tagezi> р*
<deniska> давно уже не видел
<artus> дык судя по вики придумка то не только мелкософтовская ,  Была создана на базе кодировок, использовавшихся в ранних «самопальных» русификаторах Windows в 1990—1991 гг. совместно представителями «Параграфа», «Диалога» и
<artus> российского отделения Microsoft
<tagezi> ну, мс пока её вроде поодерживает
<tagezi> хотя семёрка уже юникод пользует
<tagezi> только вот не понятно что с тегами для музыки, они все как один на 1251
<deniska> однобайтные кодировки сейчас никто уже не использует
<tagezi> deniska: не будь такой критичный
<deniska> ну хм
<tagezi> даже ascii ещё попадается
<deniska> в интернете один сплошной юникод
<deniska> а ascii сейчас можно встретить только как частный случай utf-8
<artus> ану хайлайтните
<[Raiden]> artus: !
<artus> чето не мигает плагинка
<artus> [Raiden], спс
<tagezi> deniska: весь интернет, ты имеешь ввиду не рунет наверное ))) почти весь рунет на 1251
<deniska> вконтактик (куда уж рунетовее) на utf-8
<deniska> всякие рандомные лентывру тоже
<tagezi> не знаю контакта..
<deniska> если видишь сайт с cp1251, то скорее всего он был заброшен в девяностые и хостится на народе (:
<[Raiden]> или пишется в ворде
<[Raiden]> я 1 время встерчал сайты с шаблонами из офиса
<deniska> в ворде сейчас тоже utf-8
<[Raiden]> Хм, мб
<deniska> Вы ж линуксоиды, некоторые аж вообще кдешники :3
<deniska> Нет смысла зацикливаться на делах давно минувших дней
<deniska> в винде часто используется не совсем Ъ UTF-16 вместо Ъ UTF-8
<deniska> Но с ним проблем нет
<[Raiden]> мне недавно в куе попадалось 1251. Но я для наредки использовал flacon программу. Там есть кривой автодетект и выбор вручную.
<[Raiden]> в общем достаточно удобная
<[Raiden]> нарезки
<[Raiden]> всем спать
<deniska> Возможно, выкладыватели рутрекера пользуются какой-то очень старой программой
<deniska> Которая не умеет в современный мир
<artus> deniska, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-09-09_shot.png
<artus> deniska, чего ты там про сайт заброшеный в 90х говорил?
<deniska> хм о_О
<deniska> А как он тогда рисует символы, не входящие в сп1251?
<artus> нада дурову сказать пусть с народа сьежает, ато пацаны уже засмеяли :D
<deniska> Ну вообще это минус вконтактика
<deniska> а не плюс сп1251
<artus> 00:25       deniska | вконтактик (куда уж рунетовее) на utf-8 ...
<artus> :D
<deniska> ну ошибся, ведь он какой-то магией отображает →, ☭ и прочие клёвые символы
<artus> deniska, дык костыли ваяют небось
<deniska> artus: апи у них на ютф-8
<deniska> но то что они вляпались в какашку — очевидно (:
<artus> deniska, вот последнее что меня в этой жизни волнует, какую кодировку юзает апи вконтактика )
<deniska> Да многих людей вообще мало что волнует кроме пожрать, потрахаться и камедиклаб :3
<deniska> Но это не повод на них равняться
<artus> Oo sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa добавило мне репу
<deniska> оО, apt-get install firefox установило мне файрфокс
<artus> deniska, наверно дело в том что дебян не понимал раньше add-apt-repository ppa:
<deniska> а, дебиан (:
<artus> угу
<deniska> artus: добавишь пару ппа вот так и твой дебаин мутирует в убунту
<vladgobelen> а потом при обновлении помрет
<artus> deniska, не, я удалил уже ) там для вайна надо гсс 4.5 , а у меня 4.7 )
<vladgobelen> artus: для бинарного? оО
<artus> vladgobelen, для build-dep wine1.5, Зависимость типа Build-Depends для wine1.5 не может быть удовлетворена, так как пакет gcc-4.5 не найден
<vladgobelen> оригинально
<artus> сам в шоке )
<artus> в принципе конфигурит сейчас и с билдом от 1.4
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-09
<nixus> всем привет,подскажите где можно темы взять для pidgin и как их установить,чет все облазил так и не понял :(
<nixus> ктонибудь живой есть? :)
<skai-falkorr> не.нету. утро воскресенья жеж
<nixus> и правда :)
<skai-falkorr> а ты на gnome-look.org посмотри
<vladgobelen> тем более день танкиста
<nixus> о_О ну поздравляю всех танкистов,ок шас гляну gnome-look.org,может чего и есть нормального
<nixus> только на иконки :(
<baronos> хола хола :)
<artus> утря
<baronos> тря
<vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1347173994.png за чтооо?! >___<
<skai-falkorr> эммм...потому что ты удачник?
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это лидер крепости. Основной шахтер, судья итд итп
<skai-falkorr> я догадался, что он важен
<vladgobelen> если эта скотина не найдет сейчас чего-либо нужного ему для его "гениальной" идеи - я его потеряю
<vladgobelen> таак.. вроде мастерскую занял
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/1347174509.png *фейспалм*
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: это какая вэрсия? с тайлами
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: айронхэнд
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: или ты про что?
<vladgobelen> ух.. оно того стоило.. Пусть он и создал "легендарную гранитную дверь", зато теперь копает как бог. До 5 клеток сразу
<portos> Всем привет. Мне нужно запретить доступ к порту 80 всем кроме одного айпи адреса. http://paste.pro/5157518 - правильно или нет?
<andrex> portos: да
<andrex> а лучше, я думаю запретить всем, сделать как дефолтное правило, а потом разрешать кому надо
<portos> andrex: а так что не правильно? или коряво)
<skai-falkorr> а вы знали, что linuxcenter.ru хранит пароли в открытом виде?
<portos> andrex: не работает мое правило...
<skai-falkorr> решил немного разобраться с сетевой активностью
<skai-falkorr> поудалять ненужные аккаунты
<[Raiden]> кмыло популярней чем эволюшен http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/8091374
<[Raiden]> оно и понятно. Мне аутлук никогда не нравился - неудобно, а эволюшен его копия.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а дело в том, что эволюшен перестал быть дефолтом в убунте
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну может и к лучшему. Хотя это неотменяет его наличие в неизмененном гноме
<andrex> portos: ну читай тогда раз не работает http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/
<portos> andrex: все уже сделал http://paste.pro/5157592, спасибо)
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> нвидия круто облажалась http://www.3dnews.ru/news/634919
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> нокиа т.е.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: очнулся?они ж облажались уже дня три-четыре как
<[Raiden]> а то новое, уже после извенения нашли ещё артефакты
<skai-falkorr> не
<skai-falkorr> я смотрел на верже и синете. там сразу и видео и фотки обосрали. включая и ту с объективом от нормального фотика
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, может быть
<[Raiden]> на 3д ньюсе 2 новости
<skai-falkorr> а вот последнюю фотку 3днюс не прокоментировали
<skai-falkorr> если присмотреться к лампе - видно, что на обычном телефоне экспозиция выставлена по лампе, поэтому так и темно получилось
<skai-falkorr> а ни один даж китайфон не обладает софтом, который бы экспозицию по солнцу или лампе выставлял бы
<skai-falkorr> так что и тут они врут
<skai-falkorr> и это тож уже обосрали в нете
<skai-falkorr> отпишись от 3дньюс
<skai-falkorr> они слоупочат и тупят
<[Raiden]> клементине есть плагин дождя. дождик+ пинк флойд норм звучат
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> а мне и ритма хватает
<skai-falkorr> ибо пофиг, что там в фоне играет мою коллекцию
<[Raiden]> мне совсем не пофиг. Например я часто пользую функцию 50 случайных треков и поиск по колекции.
<skai-falkorr> ну я слушаю по настроению обычно одного артиста
<skai-falkorr> иногда по жанрам
<skai-falkorr> или все подряж вразнобой
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0909/h_1347197083_6296085_7829884fbb.png
<skai-falkorr> человек с плагином вся слава гипножабе не внушает доверия;)
<deniska> Человек с КДЕ //fxd
<skai-falkorr> да к кедам то можно привыкнуть у других людей
<skai-falkorr> геи же тоже существуют.и в большинстве своем нормальные люди, живущие обычной жизнью.а не те, кто показывается публике
<deniska> Ну да, не стоит составлять мнение обо всех кдешниках по одному райдену :3
<[Raiden]> некоторые говорят что кде много жрёт, и относительно других сред, которые никак не могут по современности и функционалу догнать вин7 или кде - это реально так.
<[Raiden]> но судя по скриншоту среднего компа хватает даже на несколько кде
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> ой, кажется так может холивор начаться.
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<deniska> skai-falkorr: подобное сравнение геев с кдешниками может обидеть геев (:
<skai-falkorr> судя по тому, что райдена не задело - его задело сравнение
<[Raiden]> сравнение геев и кедоводов как бы не может меня задеть
<[Raiden]> я кедовод, а не гей
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> ааааа.я вылетал, когда тебя задело
<skai-falkorr> значит задело другого кедовода
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> что наводит на размышления:)
<skai-falkorr> вот у нас форум лучше, чем у буржуев. у нас удалиться можно
<skai-falkorr> а там может и можно, но управление аккаунтом недоступно тем, у кого меньше 50 сообщений
<[Raiden]> )
<mva> зато у нас модераторов на форуме выдают левым людям
<mva> даже не проверяя, тот же ли это человек, что и в ирц, или другой
<skai-falkorr> там голосуют каждый раз
<skai-falkorr> перед выдачей
<skai-falkorr> или ты о чем?
<mva> тем не менее, выдали модератора mva, хотя я вообще там не регистрировался в здравос уме и твёрдой памяти
<mva> => у меня нет доступа к аккаунту
<skai-falkorr> о как.убрали или ты не говорил никому?
<mva> пытался в джаббере сказать — всем похрен
<skai-falkorr> дай сцыль на тот акк
<mva> тут — хз, к кому обращаться
<skai-falkorr> которому дали
<mva> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?PHPSESSID=oaeuadhttp8r6p9lb5q324sg81&action=profile;u=9256
<mva> алсо, учитывая, что он пустой и заходил последний раз хз когда — он В ТЕОРИИ может быть и моим
<mva> потому что я, как минимум, регился на буржуйском
<mva> про русский такого факта не помню, но мог лунатить
<mva> а учитывая дату последнего посещения — я думаю, можно мыло на моё сменить :Р
<skai-falkorr> да пофиг.тыж все равно регаться не собираешься. так что я казал тока лычку снять, чтобы люди не путались
<mva> ну, если бы мыло сменили — может и зарегился бы
<skai-falkorr> оно тебе надо?
<mva> а так, отдельно — пока да, не собираюсь :)
<mva> это ж ещё активироваться надо, сообщения набирать :)
<skai-falkorr> вово. я сегодня прошелся по сайтам, поудалялся из лишнего
<skai-falkorr> часть легко удалить, часть писать пришлось. часть замучено разными волокитами в виде тикетов
<skai-falkorr> а кое где сменил данные на времянку и забыл навечно
<scratchx[x]> где находится библиотека libcurl в ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , поиск по содержимому
<[Raiden]> калигра вроде работает http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0909/h_1347200497_8516467_ad5f0aeee4.png
<skai-falkorr> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4
<skai-falkorr> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.4.2.0
<skai-falkorr> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcurl.so.3
<skai-falkorr> тебе какую?
<scratchx[x]> да хз хочу чтоб урбантеррор карты закачивал
<skai-falkorr> sudo apt-get install curl
<skai-falkorr> он по дефолту не стоит
<scratchx[x]> не оно не нужно как я понял
<scratchx[x]> стоит libcurl
<[Raiden]> про поиск выше не забудь, искать пакет по файлу ещё пригодится.
<skai-falkorr> самого курла не стоит
<skai-falkorr> ставь
<[Raiden]> урбан кстати где-то пакетом был. вроде на playdeb.net
<scratchx[x]> у меня 12.10
<[Raiden]> у меня правда из архива
<[Raiden]> ууу
<[Raiden]> ясно
<scratchx[x]> пакет для 12.04 тока
<scratchx[x]> skai-falkorr: не нужен curl нужен libcurl
<[Raiden]> бетатестеры тоже играют вигры - так и запишем.
<scratchx[x]> а чеж нет то
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: показать ошибку игры можешь?
<[Raiden]> дословно
<scratchx[x]> да все завелось
<scratchx[x]> качает
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> go go go
<[Raiden]> )
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить работал с djbdns?
<Onkeltem> Привет
<sharikoff> бинд постаринке
<NoOova> Господа чем под убунту можно распознать скрины электронных таблиц
<NoOova> ексель откриншотенный
<[Raiden]> боюсь что проще перепечатать
<NoOova> 100 листов =(
<tagezi> всем привет)
<shenmue> !òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> !тест
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ку
<deniska> Хм
<tagezi> deniska: сам Хм )
<deniska> Бета убунты 12.10 в виртуалбоксе тормозит аки виста
<Sergey_IT> отпуск кончился :(
<UNIm95> а у меня только начинается
<UNIm95> :)
<tagezi> уменя как месяц кончился )
<tagezi> deniska: реьята тестят говорят всё хорошо идёт
<tagezi> б*
<deniska> ну блин
<tagezi> скай себе ставил
<deniska> то что я сейчас в виртуалбоксе увидел людям было бы стыдно показывать (:
<tagezi> там бага какаято есть, но не тормаза
<deniska> Ты сейчас будешь пытаться убедить, что у меня оно не тормозило? (:
<tagezi> deniska: грибы собирал на выходных?
<deniska> тебе скринкаст снять? (:
<tagezi> давай, хоть позырю )
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeDUK3cFOXQ
<tagezi> это в юнити 12.10 показывают )
<tagezi> никаких тормазов не вижу )
<deniska> tagezi: ты вообще слышал что я сказал?
<deniska> виртуалбокс
<[Raiden]> владельцы радеонов бывает видят тормоза в юнити
<deniska> это не радеон
<deniska> это _виртуалбокс_
<deniska> на железе юнити хоть и работает не так шустро как хотелось
<deniska> (при чём не в плане графики, а в плане запуска программ и поиска по менюшкам)
<deniska> но сама графика не тормозит
<deniska> а вот в виртуалбоксе страх, боль и стыд
<[Raiden]> да и фиг с ним
<deniska> а ведь это может быть первый опыт человека с убунтой (:
<[Raiden]> невозможно юзать несколько де одновременно. Значит мне , кедоводу юнити никчему и все инновации там тоже.
<tagezi> слава богу и последний )
<tagezi> у меня на стром компе убунту только консоль нормально работала
<tagezi> в виртуалбоксе )
<deniska> хм
<deniska> видео всего 15 метров получилось, лол
<tagezi> если иксы подгрузить всё висело намертво
<deniska> сейчас грузану на ютуп (:
<deniska> не заснял открытие и навигацию по дашу
<deniska> но она ещё хуже чем то что на видео (:
<tagezi> тавай, я плюсик поставлю )
<deniska> Идёт обработка видео :3
<deniska> Что-то у меня у самого видиво почему-то не показывается, лол
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzZiDx7x5-c
<deniska> tagezi: видно? :3
<deniska> у меня оно валит плеер почему-то :3
<artus> ацкий тормоз
<deniska> причём сами видите, хостовая система норм работает
<deniska> просто соль в том
<deniska> что в вбоксе нет хардварного скорения
<deniska> раньше убунта включала юнити2д с метасити
<deniska> а теперь просто юнити с компизом через llvmpipe
<deniska> которое вот так вот будет тормозить, если не включатся какие-нибудь дрова (:
<deniska> Система — кор i5, на виртуалку выделено 2 гб памяти
<artus> гадство, в вот сервера перегружены ((
<artus> хотя собра вчера вино, 20-30 фпс рисует )
<tagezi> deniska: ))) да видно... ну ты ещё круче чем я ))) мало того что виртуал боксЮ так ещё и лайв ))) лайв сам по себе тормозной жутко )
<tagezi> покрайне мере 12.04.1 вышел тормозной
<deniska> tagezi: лайв в виртуалбоксе для многих будет первым впечатлением о системе
<tagezi> deniska: ау тебя ещё гном стоит?
<Wizard> Привет.
<deniska> если оно такое тормозное, то нафиг его вообще тыкать? :3
<deniska> gnome-panel, compiz, awn
<tagezi> deniska: ну, это нужно тебя спросить, зачем ты альфу так тыкаешь? ))
<deniska> будто релиз будет менее тормозным
<deniska> оно почему тормозит-то
<deniska> ллвмпайп
<deniska> в релизе будет такой же ллвмпайп (:
<tagezi> deniska: многие, сначало поставят его, снеся винду, а потом начнут задавать вопросы ))) в виртуалке единицы запускают )
<deniska> А ведь этот ллвмпайп планируется для старых систем использовать (:
<shenmue> интересно почему дров на процики нету?
<tagezi> каких дров, на какие процики?
<shenmue> ну есть на видюхи, на звуковухи, почти на любой компонент . а вот на процики нет
<tagezi> а зачем?
<tagezi> они же и так в ядре сидят
<deniska> В идеале и для других устройств не нужны были бы драйвера
<tagezi> да, и я дро на терабайт размером )
<deniska> tagezi: не, я про то, имей бы всё единственный интерфейс
<tagezi> угу, а клавиатура одну кнопку =)
<deniska> да чтоб тебя
<deniska> что все аудиокарты были одинаковые в плане взаимодействия с цпу
<deniska> тогда бы драйвера не были нужны (технически — один драйвер)
<Sergey_IT> deniska, конкуренция, однако
<deniska> А что конкуренция?
<deniska> Она была бы чище
<tagezi> еёбы не было
<deniska> Конкурировали бы качеством железа, численными характеристиками и всякими допфичами
<deniska> Ведь интел и амд конкурируют, хотя х86 и у тех, и у других в принципе одинаковый
<Sergey_IT> deniska, наивный )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-02
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> http://xmodulo.com/2013/05/how-to-scan-linux-for-rootkits.html
<tagezi> мож кому интересно будет )
<andrex> от руткитов да надо защищатсо) они по почте лазят гады...
<dominus_> clamav в помощь
<andrex> не поверишь уже стоит, правда тока флешки виндовые проверять
<tagezi> andrex: тебе лиж бы поехидничать )) не нужно не читай )
<andrex> tagezi, :P
<SergeyIT> и еще затвор передергивает (
<tagezi> в каком смысле? о_О
<andrex> я тож чет о пошлом подумал)
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> SergeyIT, чет ты какойто пессимистичный, последнее время...
<andrex> стареешь?
<andrex> и
<SergeyIT> я всегда такой оптимист - жисть научила
<tagezi> отпуск кончаеться
<andrex> у кого то только кончается, у меня уже 2 месяца как кончился)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, еще 2 недели )
<tagezi> SergeyIT:  вот ты наверное поэтому такой и писимистичный )
<andrex> это он за меня отдыхает)
<tagezi> андрекс тоже в отпуске писимистичный был, фигнёй какой-то страдал ))
<tagezi> вышел из него и сразу поживел )
<andrex> мозг устает от безделья
<andrex> как это не парадоксально)
<SergeyIT> безделье - это тяжелый труд )
<tagezi> это не парадоксально, если у человека мозг есть и он умеет им пользоваться )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мозг не может устать от безделья, потому как он постоянно работает. как это не парадоксально
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это спорный вопрос ))
<andrex> ну я сен пень что он постоянно работает даж восне и даж когда умираеш он еще какоето время пашет, работяга бедный)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: вот andrex понял о чем я
<tagezi> бессознательная деятьльность не всчет.. мышци тоже имеют лёгуое напряжение, но это не значит что они работают
<tagezi> лёгкое*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как посмотреть " бессознательная деятьльность". Это ты ее разумом не фиксируешь, а она тебя спасает ежесекундно от многих проблем
<chapt> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<chapt> добрый день, ставил сейчас ubuntu 12.04  на машину, сеть не работает. в нетворк менеджере устанавливаю настройки сети - не работает, в конфиге /etc/networks/interfaces  прописываю настройки сети - сеть не работает, все так же по ifconfig  показывает что на интерф
<chapt> eth0  нету ipv4 адреса, добавляю через ifconfig  айпи адрес, маску подсети и бродкаст локалка видна, но как добавить шлюх и днс не пойму
<chapt> правда через ifconfig добавляются адреса не на eth0  а на eth0:0
<tagezi> что добавить?
<tagezi> =)
<chapt> gateway and dns
<chapt> опечатался )
<tagezi> я уже и не помню когда у меня послежний раз были проблемы с сетью, если честно
<tagezi> наверное тебе нужно добавиться gateway и dns в настройки и всё заработает.. странно что через менеджер всё это не ставиться, там же вроде всё есть
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0902/h_1378113489_6164054_d3fc9b15e5.png
<tagezi> примерно так
<chapt> естественно это делается - только не работет
<chapt> первое что делал это пытался сконфигурить сет ьс помощью менеджера - вообще не видит настроек
<tagezi> значит что-то не то делаеться
<chapt> второе - с помощью конфига  interfaces - тоже не видит
<tagezi> значит настройки не те
<chapt> так настройки тупо не появляются в ifconfig
<chapt> он показывает что на интерфейсе eth0  вообще нет ай пи и нет настроек
<tagezi> ну, тада я пас
<tagezi> всё что записано в ифконфиг должно работать, темболее если это всё правильно записано
<SergeyIT> пользовался только НМ, проблем не было (
<chapt> а как через ifconfig gateway  и dns namesrver  указать - что то в мануале так и не смог найти
<andrex> ifconfig -a и interfaces на пасту
<chapt> так если сети нет как я ее выложу то
<andrex> а какты щас сидиш?
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<chapt> соседняя машина
<andrex> в файл вывод кидаеш и на пасту потом это все с другого компа
<chapt> http://hastebin.com/reraxexuma.sm
<andrex> syslog еще
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> чо? унего ваще карточки нет? )
<andrex> да есть вроде
<tagezi> напугал значит маленько )
<andrex> может в dhcp.conf чагото намудрил
<tagezi> да скарее ваще чото намудрил.. я с сетью 100 лет проблем не знаю
<tagezi> мышкой потыкал в кнопочти и всё поднялось )
<andrex> отрубить в dhcp.conf ipv6 и все должно работать щас последние роутеры ipv6 раздают почемуто)
<SergeyIT> 21 век же
<andrex> но он еще не все показал такшто фз
<andrex> ыыы пущай тунель делает в ipv4))
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> или все на ipv6 переводит
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у тебя пров уже ipv6 раздаёт?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, нет )
<andrex> как так то? 21 век же)
<tagezi> и помоему ещё никто не раздаёт.. покрайне мере я 128 битных адресов пока не видел
<andrex> есть
<tagezi> ну я не говорил что я их высматривал )
<andrex> тока редко пака, либо кто то спецом себе делает через всякие сервисы
<tagezi> а роутеры странно что раздают, какбудто в локале они прям нужны
<andrex> угу
<andrex> во блин, крон дает, вродь сказал чтоб неслал на мыло ничего, ща смотрю за 2 месяца уже 1k гдето писем от него
<tagezi> говорливый он у тебя ))
<tagezi> общительный =)
<andrex> угу, скучно ему стало)
<SergeyIT> Offoffoff, чего скачешь и молчишь?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> вот unetbootin создаю флешку, там есть размер для сохранения задать можно. задаю. но не сохраняется что то. то есть скачал руссификацию. перезагружаюсь а ее опять нет.
<NoOova> Привет всем
<NoOova> подскажите как сделать туннель на сервак по ssh сервисом
<NoOova> чтобы кто-то его поддерживал
<NoOova> autossh
<baronos> Нифига не понял про унетбутин
<[Raiden]> baronos: там задётся область для сохранения данных в режиме лайва.
<[Raiden]> royek: фиг знает как это работает. Спроси на форуме. Либо почитай про uck - ubuntu costomisation kit и сделай свой лайв.
<baronos> Хмм, надо будет заюзать для андройд х86
<tagezi> Scrimmer: о, привет
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, Scrimmer, не суждено вам поговорить на канале )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ему когда хочеться поговорить он в приват лезит сразу, не спрашивая
<tagezi> а это так, пристрелка по воронам ))
<SergeyIT> я - это ворона? )
<tagezi> хорошо. вОронам )
<Scrimmer> !пинг
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: сфигли нам не суждено?)
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<andrex> райден опять груб сломал))
<NoOova> <kbbby
<NoOova> Блииин
<NoOova> не делайте chmod a-X /
<NoOova> если рутовая консоль не открыта
<NoOova> =)
<[Raiden]> Дистрибутив Kubuntu объявил о начале предоставления коммерческой поддержки
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: интересно, какие там цены
<[Raiden]> Стоимость формируется на почасовой основе (80 евро в час).
<[Raiden]> http://kubuntu.emerge-open.com/buy
<andrex> почему 80? почему не 60)
<NoOova> Alive!
<Xvost> После установки драйверов Nvidia на ноутбук Samsung, перестала работать регулировка яркости экрана. Как это лечиться?
<tagezi> так.. действительно, почему не 60? ))
<brestows> народ,всем хай, как изменить у окна скайпа где список контактов его класс, который отображается в xprop
<tagezi> Xvost: и это вся информация которая будет?
<tagezi> brestows: что?
<tagezi> и зачем главное
<Xvost> Какя ещё информация нужна?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ну ты и вредный
<Scrimmer> как дела?
<tagezi> нормально
<tagezi> Xvost: смотря какой ты хочешь ответ
<brestows> tagezi надо, суть в том что мне надо отличить окна в скайпе где список контактов, а где окно с теми же сообщениями, по дефолту они носят одно и тоже имя
<tagezi> эм.. отличить?
<Xvost> я хочу понять, как после установки дров Nvidia на ноутбук Samsung заставить работь регулировку яркости экрана.
<brestows> tagezi, естественно программно а не визуально:)
<tagezi> обратиться в поддержку микрасовт, чо это они дрова поганые суют
<tagezi> brestows: там названия окон по разному называються
<tagezi> а процес будет один
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я не вредный, он просто даже не сказал что у него такое за система
<tagezi> и какие дрова он ставил, и откуда
<brestows> tagezi у любого окна которое относится к скайпу это свойство WM_CLASS(STRING) = "skype", "Skype" одно и тоже
<tagezi> brestows: эм.. сейчас попробуем )
<tagezi> brestows: wmctrl -l
<tagezi> xprop -root | grep "0x320001a" | awk '{print $5}'
<tagezi> ye xjnj d nfrjv le[t
<tagezi> чото в таком духе
<tagezi> 0x320001a - это от моего окна
<brestows> и у списка контактов и окна сообщений оно разное?
<brestows>  у меня одно и тоже
<brestows> например
<brestows> WM_CLIENT_LEADER(WINDOW): window id # 0xc00004
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0902/h_1378144817_9323485_4e3207e3f7.png
<[Raiden]> тык...
<[Raiden]> если 1 имя, то отличайте по классу
<[Raiden]> или другим признакам.
<tagezi> у меня 2 окна, два имени, два id
<tagezi> и странно если скайп у всех по разному окна называет
<Sacri> йо
<Sacri> а флешку я таки решила выбросить
<Sacri> хотя жалко её
<tagezi> brestows: а у тебя точно 2 окна открыто?
<Sacri> бтв, на фриноде есть автоджойн или в клиенте конфигать?
<tagezi> автоджойн глючит
<tagezi> иногда
<Sacri> да ну?
<tagezi> ? ну да
<Sacri> а как он хоть работает? а то хелпы не помогают =(
<tagezi> плохо, я же сказал )
<[Raiden]> у меня клиент заходит.
<Sacri> а как включить, чтобы хотя бы плохо работал?
<tagezi> да у всех заходит клиент.. у кого не заходит тот тут не появляеться )
<artus> клиенты нормальные пользовать надо )
<tagezi> Sacri: если ты не хочешь сюда заходить, почему просто не заходить?
<Sacri> а если хочу, но не хочу на всех клиентах конфиги править?
<artus> знц юзай
<tagezi> тогда смени хотелку )
<Sacri> а хотелку менять не хочу
 * Sacri ковыряет хецнера
<artus> с выдской и без баунсера, фи такой быть :)
<Sacri> кстати, скажите мне вот чего: стоит ли пхпмуадмина держать на отдельном домене или не стоит? пхпмуадмин нужен, в конфигах логинов или паролей не хранится
<artus> а что мешает его онли локалка юзать?
<Sacri> то, что локалка в германии
<artus> ммм, и что?
<Sacri> а на другом конце нет постоянного адреса
<artus> ммм, ииии что?
<Sacri> локалка не получается без какого-нибудь впн
<artus> получается :D
<Sacri> ммм
<Sacri> а как?
<artus> ssh же
<artus> проброс портов в оном гугли
<tagezi> омон* )
<Sacri> пробросить 80ый порт через ссш?
<artus> угу
<Sacri> боюсь форточники и яблочники ниасилят
<Sacri> особенно форточники
<artus>  локалхост пробрось ваще весь
<AlexGluck> форточники осилят, сделай батник и пати скачай
<AlexGluck> никаких траблов
<artus> зачем батник? путя умеет
<artus> AlexGluck, бросай наркоманить с батниками и патчами ))
<AlexGluck> батник для того чтобы 2 раза мышкой щёлкнуть
<AlexGluck> а не в командной строке прописывать
<Sacri> для этого msi и АД есть
<Sacri> но это не наш путь, к соалению
<Sacri> *сожалению
<AlexGluck> батник и в автозагрузку его который при старте всё делает
<Sacri> я такими темпами могу и на ssl повесить пхпмуадмина, проще получится
<artus> Sacri, нафига его туда вообще вешать?
<artus> Sacri, http://solutions-architecture.com/wiki/securing-phpmyadmin-127001-ssh-connections-putty-ubuntu-1004-amazon-ec2 на те для венды прям картинками
<Sacri> <artus>, хочетсо Т_Т
 * Sacri два часа трахалась с лампой, чтобы вордпресс самообновлялся без фтп пароля
<artus> можно ваще поднять тунель и роутить туда офисные тачки , вобшем было бы желание
<artus> Sacri, а фтп те там зачем?
<Sacri> а оказалось chown -R www-data:user ~/www
<Sacri> а фтп вордпресс спрашивает, когда прав на запись куда надо нет
<Sacri> как оказалось
<Sacri> можно и поднять, а можно и не поднимать
<Sacri> а ещё можно уволить всех форточников и научить остальных SQL языку
<artus> незнаю, нафиг в вордпресе фетепе ниразу ненужно было
<Sacri> ну видимо у тебя группа www-data была, а у меня не была
<artus> эмм, она как бе дефолт у апачика :)
<Sacri> как бе она не дефолт при useradd
<Sacri> ну и вот кто-то проглядел, а я даже не думала, что такое бывает
<artus> просто я човню chown www-data:www-data рекурсивно :)
<artus> всегда ... :)
<Sacri> к слову, я до субботы не думала, что в серваки можно веники на один виник прикручивать, так, чтобы рама корзины выгибалась на 10-15 градусов под весом винтов
<Sacri> я совню ввв-дата:юзернейм
<Sacri> *човню
<artus> у меня в ферме винты вообще между коробок чтоб не падали стоят бочком :)
<Sacri> но вот оказывается бывают такие серваки и там даже винты сыпаться начинают всего через семь лет
<Sacri> а чего корзину не купишь? много винтов-то?
<artus> хм, я вот как то обчно больше одного винтика и не вкручиваю
<artus> те которые много они в хотсвапе, все чин по чину, остальные россыпью , и ниче с ними не случаетцо
<Sacri> ну лучше россыпью, чем под углом с перекосом корзины
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQoXdZhTnAI
<artus> на самом деле пофиг на углы, ниче с ним не случитцо, и ниже уже не упадет
<Sacri> ага, только выкручивать задолбаешься из погнутой корзины
<Sacri> фк, на яндекс сегодня пришло двенадцать почт про увеличение пинуса и вот теперь про увеличение сиськов
<Sacri> одмины яндекса, вы если тут – работайте сильнее
<artus> спамфильтр настроить недосуг? :)
<Sacri> так они все разные
<Sacri> раньше такого не было, а теперь как будто стадо писателей наняли
<Sacri> нужно что-то более действенное изобретать
<artus> Sacri, ммм, а слабо в фильтр забить что если тело письма содержить сиськиписьки то в треш бросать?
<Sacri> если бы оно их в прямом виде содержало бы
<Sacri> приходит вот например:
<artus> на пасту запости
<Sacri> и запостю
<artus> можеш парочку даже
<Sacri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6056289/
<Sacri> уже закрыла пчто
<Sacri> влом кнопку перенажимать
<artus> эт все что они наваяли? )) как то без фантазии, мне в спам прям поэмы про умерших сомалийский принцев и очередной мильен выиграный сыпетцо))
<Sacri> и, блеан, ни одного одинакового слова во всех спамах
<Sacri> они это весь день ваяют
<artus> @voice Sacri
<artus> не ругайся, ааха? )
<Sacri> вроде не ругалась
<Sacri> а голос зчм?
<artus> ну должно же быть что то одинаковое
<Sacri> ну так нет ничего
<artus> а эт для профрмы
<Sacri> или я просто не нашла
<Sacri> теперь вы тут все линуксойды и убунтоводы, а я одна в белом бзерлисте с войсом висю
<Sacri> *юзерлисте
<artus> дада, чтоб все знали матершынников в лицо
<artus> вобщем жамкай ручками в спам, авось фильтны умные сработают )
<Sacri> 18 часов жмакаю, не помогает пока
<Sacri> пойду мороженку с анимой съем и сяп
 * Sacri is авуй
<artus> а работать кто будет? :)
<Sacri> негры
 * Sacri сегодня на неделю вперёд заработала
<Sacri> проверила сайт ай-болитом, нашло три десятка инъекций, ну ппц
<artus> че за айболит, я тоже хочу поржать
<Sacri> ai-bolit.php
<artus> вот после таких айболитов они и появляютцо))
<Sacri> с чего бы?
<tagezi> Sacri: и ip у всех один и тотже?
<Sacri> код открыт и вроде никуда ничего не пишет и не шлёт
<Sacri> какой ип?
<tagezi> у писем, у тех откуда приходит
<tagezi> замолчала, видать пошла искать ip )))
<tagezi> там что-то типа такого должно быть Received: from smtp.ulver.com (smtp.ulver.com [94.100.21.187])
<tagezi> это типа имя узла отправителя и ip - мож они забыли их поменя )
<artus> ну и жесть же в этом айболите в базе64 завернута
<artus> Sacri, ты вообще в этого айболита заглядывала?
<tagezi> зачем? )
<tagezi> её пожрало аниме с сяпом =)
<artus> чето эти ваши пехепы жесть извращения
<tagezi> ну, а что ты хотел от скриптового языка который претендует на роль объектно ориентированого? )
<artus> самый класный комент
<artus> Ставим чистую Joomla (качаем с оф. сайта), даже не ставим а распаковываем. Проверяем Айболитом.
<artus> И о чудо. Находим 2 шела. 1 вирус, и 2 подозрение на вредоносный код.
<tagezi> вот, я говорил что ей доверять незя )
<tagezi> джулме всмысле )
<artus> верить нельзя никому, только мне :D
<SergeyIT> и даже тебе нельзя
<artus> ну мне в первую очередь нельзя
<tagezi> первая очередь... вы бы ещё талончики раздавать начали )
<artus> зачем, у  нас все по записи
<Sacri> угу, он даже в хтакцессе нашел сигнатуру
<artus> вай, а теперь ручками вперед после него лопатить и выгребать мусор что он оставил :)
<artus> 2.5к строк нафиг ненадо для того чтоб пройтись грепом по каталогу :D
<Sacri> так вроде ничего не записал никуда
<Sacri> да у него и прав-то не было писать
<artus> вроде или не записал? :D
<Sacri> ну без прав только если через дырку в убунте
<artus> как небыло, как минимум права вебсервера
<Sacri> от отдельного юзера без права на запись
<Sacri> с последним бекапом сверила на всякий , отличий нет
 * Sacri очень стыдно за пробел перед запятой
<Sacri> тем не менее сигнатура вируса в пхпинфо меня порадовала
<Sacri> файлик содержит одну единственную строчку, выдачу пхпинфы
<Sacri> вируся =)
<artus> так это же страшный вирус ))
<Sacri> кодстайлинг локализайшн завирусил только потому, что там базе64_декоде() написано
<Sacri> даром что оно нужно для локализации закоденой дряни, на всякий случай
<Sacri> хотя если честно – кто и зачем вообще придумал этот базе64 декоде ?
<Sacri> и нафига?
<Sacri> никогда не могла понять, зачем оно может пригодиться в жизни
<artus> затем чтоб антивирусы не видели сирусню ))
<brestows> Sacri а вы почитайте как и зачем был создан base64 тогда и поймете
<artus> полюбому это происки инопланетян :)
<Sacri> а где бы почитать про это?
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/post/192244/
<Sacri> и все ридми у него тоже вирус
<Sacri> ы
<[Raiden]> в википедии )
<SergeyIT> с мурзилки начинать надо
<[Raiden]> лол! Я весь день ждал многозначительной фразы от  SergeyIT
<Sacri> темнеменее парочку китайских плагинов десятилетней давности он мне подсказал удолить
<Sacri> за ненадобностью
<[Raiden]> ок
<Sacri> а ещё подозрительно, поменяла NS шесть часов назад, а ещё нифига не обновилось
<[Raiden]> Маяк оказывается производил магнитофоны до 2008 года. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfpacfKlEWw
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-03
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> глобал меню можно включить в гном класик?
<tagezi> а кц есть?
<viczelen> День добрый
<viczelen> По виртуализации к кому можно за консультацией обратиться?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<viczelen> Вопрос: Установил ubuntu, через virt-manager не могу создать виртуальную машину, создается только под рутом. но не запускается при выделении больше 6 гигов ram
<viczelen> куда копать?
<tagezi> viczelen: ты руководство читал?
<tagezi> по virt-manager
<viczelen> в консоле тоже не пускается
<viczelen> не читал
<viczelen> там объясняется- что больше 4 гигов низя?
<tagezi> не, я не читал, и сейчас влом.. я им вообще не пользовался
<tagezi> просто это вообще управление виртуалкой, а не сама виртуалка.. насколько я понимаю
<viczelen> угумс
<viczelen> гуишная консоль
<tagezi> а как виртуальную машину ты что используешь?
<viczelen> стоит ubuntu на сервере
<viczelen> надо на нем развернуть 2 сервера
<viczelen> один 64 битный виндовый
<viczelen> в сторону proxmox не предлагать копать
<viczelen> надо именно на ubuntu
<tagezi> ну я в этом вообще не понимаю ничего.. для меня достаточно вб по самые неболуйся
<snql> hih aliem sa gierma sole?
<viczelen> нам было достаточно vmware-server пока с ограничением не столкнулись
<andrex> viczelen, sudo adduser $USER libvirtd
<tagezi> он вроде читал тот раздел в котором говориться о том что нужно создать пользователя для управления машиной
<tagezi> или это я напридумывал? )
<andrex> а какого тогда тока от рута создаются?
<andrex> либо права на хранилище пущай смотрит
<viczelen> прова 777
<viczelen> да черт с этим рутом
<viczelen> проблема в оперативной памяти, недает 6 гигов выделить
<viczelen> смысл 64 битку ставить на 1 гигабайт?
<viczelen> а надо именно 64 битку
<tagezi> viczelen: я не нахожу инфу об ограничении оперативной память, видимо дело в руках
<viczelen> кто оживлял gf640se на ноутбуках?
<SergeyIT> гугл не знает gf640se
<viczelen> тогда 640М LE
<viczelen> geforce gt640m le
<tagezi> мс покупает нокиа...
<tagezi> всеголишь за 7 милиардов...
<SergeyIT> viczelen, может на форуме лучше
<viczelen> тут оперативнее
<viczelen> но при случае- там опубликую
<SergeyIT> там народу больше
<[Raiden]> То что МС купила нокию уже баян?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> да )
<tagezi> уже даже из контакта сообщили
<tagezi> хотя если быть до конца честным - это стало бояном ещё весной, просто дату уточнили наконец
<[Raiden]> фины обсуждают эту тему? :)
<tagezi> помоему финам всёравно )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> у них 40% бюджета составляют доходы от русских туристов, 30% от лесной промышленности, 10% - от продажи иноваций... ному нужна эта нокия? )
<[Raiden]> Ну понятно.
<tagezi> они хотят через 5 лет почти попловину получать от продажи идей
<tagezi> мы на этих выходных ездили на великах.. тур такой не большой.. были на одном острове, там магазин.. без продавцов... заходишь, берёшь, записываешь в блакнотик, оставляешь деньги...
<tagezi> я думаю что их биспакоит больше всего тот бардак который мы у них в стране оставляем
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем я желаю удачи проекту Jolla. Если что, может примут на работу часть специалистов из нокии )
<tagezi> я рад что нокия успела продать кути
<[Raiden]> да уж.
<tagezi> есть конечно кути под гпл, но лучше когда разрабатывает контора
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B8
<tagezi> для общего развития ))
<[Raiden]> хаха. Ты всё про пельмени.
<tagezi> я просто думаю что на завтра приготовить, пицу или пельменей
<tagezi> чото я соскучился по нормальной пище.. всмысле картошка с котлетами поперёк горла стоит
<[Raiden]> Никто не знает как называется такое дерево? http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valenus2012/album/361422/
<viczelen> с proxmox кто нибудь работал?
<tagezi> viczelen: ты же не хотел его использовать )
<viczelen> я рассматриваю выходы из жж..., проще говоря- альтернативы
<viczelen> есть задача и есть конечная цель, без разницы какими инструментами
<tagezi> может тогда просто купить второй комп? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Noname_tree? )
<tagezi> где ты его хотя бы видел то?
<[Raiden]> В москве растёт, в соседнем дворе. Больше нигде таких не видел.
<[Raiden]> некоторые подумали что это грецкий орех , но рисунок и цвет ореха другой.
<[Raiden]> короче никто не смог определить )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а семечки большие?
<[Raiden]> ну, да, как грецкие крупные орехи +-\
<tagezi> кстати похож
<tagezi> по листьям
<[Raiden]> Ну ладно, будем считат ьчто разновидность грецкого )
<[Raiden]> вопрос снят
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вообще если реально хочешь узнать, научись пользоваться определителями растений
<tagezi> если всё правильно делать, то впринципе за 5-7 минут узнаёшь всё о растении
<tagezi> ну, либо взять листья и плоб и сходить в ботанический сад
<viczelen> tagezi: не вариант покупать еще один сервер тысяч за 100
<tagezi> тогда нужно всётаки прочитать документацию
<tagezi> монохромная тема иконок для гимпа http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/gimp-icon-flat-theme?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=gimp-icon-flat-theme
<[Raiden]> я не любитель монохрома.
<tagezi> я тоже люблю светофор )
<SergeyIT> не люблю их, когда-то их делал
<Sacri> а киньте в меня кто-нибудь годным мануалом по настройке нжинкса в качестве переда перед апачем, чтобы статика через него шла
<Sacri> а то сколько ковыряю – получается глючно
<Sacri> а ещё такая трабла: апач видит всех как локалхостов при тако схеме
<Sacri> а х-реал-ип не видит =(
<Sacri> стоит rpaf и в конфиге х-реал-ип прописан как в проксе нгнкса, так и в рпафе
<Sacri> мяу?
<Sacri> ну вас, сама уже нашла и внедрила решение
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-04
<oles> hi
<Sacri> хи
<oles> хохо
<oles> народ а где искать обновы для сред рабочего стола, ато пишут что вышло и уже вроде как собрано а вот где брать непонятно?
<Sacri> google.com ?
<oles> ну вот гуглю
<Sacri> лунчпед гугли
<Sacri> там бывает под убунту собирают часто
<Sacri> ну или самосбор и самоупаковка
<oles> нене сам я этим точно заниматься не хочу
<ei-grad> ставь арч
<ei-grad> или генту, привыкнешь к самосбору :-)
<Sacri> лучше убунту и привыкать к сборке пакетов
<Sacri> и свой реп запилить
<Sacri> больше пользы будет
<ei-grad> сложно и ненужно... вот какая мне польза от того что я умею пакеты под убунту собирать? (на самом деле не умею, но собираю, десятками :-( )
<artus> ei-grad, сложно и ненужно это арч, причем по своей сути последние пяток лет
<Sacri> от  этого непрямая польза
<Sacri> от сборки идёт польза сообществу, от сообщества возвращается польза тебе
<Sacri> понабигут дезигнеры, надезигнят няшные интерфейсы
<Sacri> юнити будет не такой вырвиглазной
<Sacri> вот и польза
<artus> она не может не быть вырвиглазной
<artus> это ее суть)
<Sacri> эта её суть местами оч неудобна
<Sacri> хотя другими местами всё отлично и даже лучше некоторых других
<Sacri> я ею даже пользуюсь
<tagezi> oles: а ты какие вообще обновы и для каких рабочих столов хочешь?
<oles> tagezi, для кед
<Sacri> как пропатчить KDE под убунтой.. это что-то новое
<oles> да
<oles> а вобще это баловство все конечно
<tagezi> oles: оф сайт кед, там ссылки на новые
<tagezi> там просто очень поразному для разных версий убунты..
<oles> tagezi, там есть ссылки на исходники и на собранные пакеты, непонятно под что, а нужно две команды - подключил репу, поставил метапакет
<Sacri> дайте кто-нибудь нормальный туториал по постфиксу, а
<oles> Sacri, есть книга вполне вменяемая и годная
<Sacri> а то гугель даёт только свалку костылей для нищих студентов без домена
<artus> oles, а че, те что-то запрещает подрубить репу с кедами и автоматом обновы получать?
<tagezi> oles: и я бы не сказал, что это стабильные сборки.. убунту и так глючновата, а с новыми не отпалироваными сборками кед это ваще ахтунг
<Sacri> <oles>, дай ссылку на книгу
<tagezi> Sacri: google.com
<oles> tagezi, у всего есть свои минусы
<oles> Sacri, хохо)
<Sacri> повторяю: гугель даёт один шлак
<oles> ща
<Sacri> на продакшн с такими туториалами низя
<artus> на продакшн низя пускать админа который мануал найти не может , ага
<Sacri> после таких туториалов половина интернета заворачивают всю почту в спам, а вторая половина весь сервер по айпи банит
<Sacri> я не админ, я только учусь
<Sacri> но учиться хочется на нормальном, а не на туториалах по костылестроению в локалке из двух компов
<tagezi> сделай локалку из трёх вомпов )
<oles> в виртуалке
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-aVbd03_l42k/UibV-geCM8I/AAAAAAAACuE/b3V72QQJNkc/w587-h448-no/wifi.jpg
<tagezi> о, GIMP Magazine выпустили 4 номер )
<oles> bring out the gimp!
<Sacri> oh noes, дисконнеты
<Sacri> oh noes, дисконнеты
<Sacri> agen
<Kyshtynbai> Эклипс никто не юзает?
<oles> Kyshtynbai, ты лучше сразу вопрос задавай
<Kyshtynbai> Да он такой специфический... перл плагин epic что-то вдруг перестал исполнять скрипты в консоли эклипсовской. А раньше исполнял сам.
<oles> боюсь твой вопрос тут останется без ответа
<Kyshtynbai> Думаю, что да :) .
<tagezi> эклипс же это иде?
<Kyshtynbai> Угу
<Kyshtynbai> Да всё, пофиксил
<Kyshtynbai> в репах какая-та не та ерсия
<Kyshtynbai> скачал с сайта, запахало отлично-отлично.
 * Sacri снова ненавидит этого полосатого провайдера
<royek> помогите. в общем ставил дебиан на флешку по сети. связь оборвалась. ноут нужен был по зарез. ребутнулся флешку вытащил сделал дела. теперь флешку вставил, базовая система установилась. плюс там около 1010 пакетов скачалось из
<royek> 1300 для устновки выбранного софта. как продолжить установку?
<royek> должна же быть команда для продолжения установки?
<royek> ведь там много скачалось
<royek> собственно из этой системы сейчас и пишу. wechat ppp устнавливал из чрут убунты. сейчас вот зашел. что делать дальше?
<royek> в смысле зашел уже на флешку
<royek> хотя бы где рыть?
<royek> куда копать?
<royek> ведь столько файлов скачалось. они же где то лежат
<Sacri> в apt cache наверн
<Sacri> поидее он их не будет перекачивать, если кэш не удалять
<Sacri> он типа умный
<royek> пока ни чего не удалял
<oles> apt-get -f?
<royek> но это же ман по apt
<Sacri> ну дык
<royek> спрашиваю про установку системыю она же оборвалась
<royek> что бы продолжить
<Sacri> зачем людям вообще дебиан, когда есть бубунта?
<Sacri> ubuntu-minimal ставится за две минуты
<Sacri> полторы из которых качается образ
<royek> а дебиан irc канал есть русскоязычный?
<royek> а то debian-ru только один бот
<Sacri> а английский язык на что?
<Sacri> как вообще можно к компу подходить, не зная английского?
<royek> вот так в принципе не хочу знать английский. потому что живу в России
<royek> и хочу говорить по русски и маны по русски читать
<royek> вы не задумывались почему нет русского вообще ни чего в плане операционных систем?
<oles> были какието клоны юникса переведенные на русский с командами типа СКПРВТЬ
<royek> вот были
<oles> это выглядело ужасно даже хуже чем 1с
<royek> это потому для вас ужасно. потому что вбили себе в голову что технический язык может быть только английский.
<royek> и ни что вас теперь не переубедит
<oles> зачем плодить копии для каждого языка?
<oles> это вносит хаос разброд и шатание
<royek> вот какой хаос был бы если бы была государственная ос
<royek> а так ее нет поэтому и хаос. приходится покупать за милиарды софт у американцев
<royek> из тем самым обогащая
<oles> исходный код открыт за него не надо платить
<royek> однако во всех школах во всех гос учреждениях милиарды в этом году потратили что бы поставить вин8 и офис2010.
<Sacri> ппц
<Sacri> дети защищают своё право на безграмотность
<oles> так внедряйте люникс чо
<oles> собввстенно это и пытаюстся делать
<royek> это факты господа факты. и вы тем что вот имеете такую позицию "а английский язык что?" это одабриваете. косвено но одабриваете
<Sacri> английский  язык это язык
<Sacri> на нём говорит весь мир и никуда от этого не денешься
<royek> правильно это всего лишь язык. а вот это "как вообще можно к компу подходить, не зная английского?" это уже не просто язык
<Sacri> весь мир под одну страну не будет переучиваться
<royek> дак а зачем весь мир? россии что не хватит?
<Sacri> так это решается просто
<royek> написать самому ядро с нуля
<Sacri> если юзер такой тупой, что не может разобраться в компе – он оплачивает услуги тех, кто может
<royek> если бы мог то написал
<Sacri> заплати тому, кто может
<Sacri> и переводчику заплати
<Sacri> рыночная экономика
<Sacri> плати бобло и будет тебе всё что надо
<Sacri> или сам учи язык
<royek> опять вы это. заплати америке милиарды ни за что просто за лицензию и кусочек пластика на котором записан код
<Sacri> какая вжопу лицензия?
<Sacri> заплати русскому админу и русскому переводчику
<royek> вин8 и офис2010 вот за это платят
<Sacri> за то, чтобы они вместо тебя работали
<Sacri> вин и офис не за это платят
<royek> а русскому ни кто ни чего платить не будет
<Sacri> локаль русская есть и в бубунте
<royek> потому что это не выгодно
<Sacri> ага, русские русским всё нахаляву должны делать, да
<Sacri> пойди заплати репетитору и язык выучи
<royek> пока да. пока не сделают свою ос. тока так
<oles> нафиг делать если есть открытые наработки
<royek> а так легче купить вин и офис
<royek> какие наработки? эти наработки все из америки
<royek> вот если убрать америку то наработок не будет
<royek> у России нет наработок
<Sacri> ппц
<oles> какой америки ололо это со всего мира люди пишут
<oles> в том числе из россии
<Sacri> пойди купи винду и офис и радуйся
<royek> не хочу покупать
 * Sacri принципиально пишет софт только на английском
<royek> все штабы практически всех дистов находятся в америке
<Sacri> не хочешь покупать – оплати того, кто за тебя купит
<oles> ядро вобще финский студент написал
<royek> он живет и работает в америке
<Sacri> выгоните кто-нибудь это позязя
<royek> вот выгнать
<Sacri> вотвот
<royek> это самое лучшее
<Sacri> мы пишем GNU последние тридцать лет не для тебя
<oles> ну иди напиши принципиально новую ОС
<Sacri> мы разрабатываем его для себя
<oles> тебя никто не останавливаем
<oles> т
<Sacri> и даём тебе возможность попользоваться
<oles> что в интеренете то трындеть
<Sacri> не нравится – пользуйся чем хочешь
<royek> да при чем тут не нравится
<Sacri> хоть сам перепиши, благо условия позволяют
<royek> вы опять не туда
<Sacri> при том, что тебе тут ни кто ничего не должен
<royek> ни кто не должен об этом тоже не говорил
<Sacri> хочешь, чтобы для тебя что-то сделали – плати
<royek> что вы опять перековеркиваете
<Sacri> не хочешь платить – делай сам
<royek> не об этом реч
<royek> ь
<Sacri> не хочешь ни платить ни делать – кто тебя вообще за комп пустил?
<Sacri> купи айфон и радуйся
<royek> при чем тут это?
<Sacri> а при чём тут нежелание учить язык?
<royek> вам об одном вы о другом.
<royek> не учить язык. а заявления о том что это так важно
<royek> раз все говорят на английском заначит и мы должны.
<royek> вот о чем
<oles> никто ничего не должен, просто объем знаний на английском языке несоразмерно больше чем на русском, каждый кто хочет больше знать учит язык
<royek> вот именно по этой причине и не будет знаний на русском
<Sacri> нет, все должны
<Sacri> на русском есть знания по изучению английского
<Sacri> этого достаточно
<Sacri> нельзя быть грамотным и не знать английского
<royek> ладно как доустновить систему
<Sacri> но для начала надо русский выучить
<royek> где хотя бы хранаятся скачанные файлы?
<Sacri> apt cache
<royek> это в каком каталоге
<royek> все нашел
<Sacri> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apt+cache
<royek> там же больше чем тысяча файлов. если сделать gpkg -i *.deb
<oles> x
<vetalki>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> не?)
<oles> Scrimmer, привет
<[Raiden]> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<[Raiden]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> ну и глушняк
<royek> ни как не могу найти как же все таки прерваную установку можно восстановить
<[Raiden]> а смысл?
<[Raiden]> чем это будет лучше новой установки?
<royek> ну там уже больше тыщи пакетов скачалось
<[Raiden]> royek: у тебя не анлим?
<royek> по сети была установка базовая система уже установлена
<royek> потом началась скачка пакетов
<[Raiden]> ну надо грузиться в неё, если грузиться или делать чрут и доставлять что хочется
<royek> для выбраной конфигурации декстоп
<[Raiden]> например sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<royek> ну и так в чруте
<royek> а команда какая что бы восстановить установку?
<[Raiden]> я таких не знаю
<[Raiden]> можно только с помощью апт-гет доставить от что не успело
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю )
<[Raiden]> 4.11.1 кеды вышли
<tagezi> в апе-шете вроде нет доустановки прерваного.. если он начал устанавливать и по какимто причинам превался.. например свет рубануло.. то иногда спасает -f
<tagezi> u*
<tagezi> sudo apt-get install -f
<tagezi> вот так ...
<royek> ÐÏÎÑÔÎÏ
<ubuntuhelp> royek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> а если у тебя уже скачаны все пакеты, то сделай из дериктории месный репазиторий и ставь без сети
<royek> ÎÅ 1000 ÉÚ 1300 ÓËÁÞÁÌÉÓØ
<ubuntuhelp> royek! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> royek: сломал utf? )
<royek> да в этом дебиане просят кои
<tagezi> ты чо дебиан ставишь?
<royek> 1000 из 1300 скачались вайфай был соседский у меня канал 7кбит
<royek> ну так ради эксперемента. а получился экскримент
<royek> ))0
<tagezi> сделай себе интернет нормалный и мучайся
<tagezi> я тоже пароли на вайфай ставлю , ибо совести у людей нет, канал забивают целиком
<royek> не ну жалко 1000 пакетов
<royek> не ну я немножко
<royek> сейчас вот со своего
<tagezi> поставь их как и локального репа
<tagezi> из*
<royek> там смотрю и иксы и гном и утилиты
<royek> жалко
<tagezi> вообще.. кстати, апт-гет должен сам соображать и ставить оттуда..
<royek> apt-get install -f не работает
<tagezi> у когото тут было.. зеркало на компе за последние пару лет ))
<tagezi> royek: тогда иди man apt-get
<tagezi> там всё по русски написано
<royek> да читал
<tagezi> читай громко в слух, с выражением.. обычно на 5-6 раз доходит )
<tagezi> ещё бывает помогает распечатать на систочки и читать с листика разыгрывая сценку )
<tagezi> л*
<royek> понятноъ
<[Raiden]> в зад дебианщиков. Пиши артусу в личку, он дебианщик. А мне лень время тратить. И кстати непонятно зачем надо было делать нетинсталл, особенн оесли не анлим.
<royek> ну просто хотелось поэксперементировать
<royek> пока был канал хороший ))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> сделай себе канал хороший и заиксперементируйся
<royek> не ни как потому как профессиональный бомж
<royek> тока что есть то есть
<royek> ))
<[Raiden]> royek: в целом все линуксы одинаковы. Особенно из 1 семейства.
<royek> это как "1 семейство"
<[Raiden]> и нету таких в которых нету проблем.
<[Raiden]> royek: Ну, убунта основана на дебиане.
<royek> деб?
<royek> генту
<[Raiden]> ну да
<royek> рэд хат
<tagezi> royek: это разные семейства
<[Raiden]> в генту всё точно так же, только другая команда установки, ждать дольше, и версии новее.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> может и старее ))
<royek> ну это понятно что убунта на дебиане. на дебиане посмотреть самое большое дерво. а из убунты самое большая ветвь
<tagezi> там как захочешь )
<[Raiden]> за счёт текучки версий немного другие багрепорты
<tagezi> royek: если ты проф бомж.. то учись курить маны.. они реально спасают
<royek> ну если взять то убунта из не стабильной ветки дебиана? так? точно также есть калькулейт из нестабильной ветки генты
<tagezi> royek: я свой первый деб ставил на 47 кбитах )
<royek> )) ого
<tagezi> угу.. а ты тут плакаешь.. у тебя уже 1000 пакетов в хранилище есть )
<royek> да вот одно радует что 1000 пакетов аж это походу и иксы соберуться))
<royek> тока как запустить все это
<tagezi> не факт.. он мог не все зависимости скачать
<royek> ((( тогда плохо
<[Raiden]> можно посмотреть метапакет для устанвоки гуи. И поставить его. И посмотреть на что ругнётся.
<[Raiden]> и это потом докачать
<[Raiden]> т.к. речь о дебиане, то там свои имена метапакетов, но они точно есть
<[Raiden]> kde например, kde-full , kde-standart и т.д.
<[Raiden]> или что-то подобное.
<[Raiden]> это естественн опритянет те части иксов которые необходимы для запуска этого де.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> блин, с какого-то мамента перестали работать мультимедиа клавиши на asus, те которые через fn (
<tagezi> и кнопка калькулятора (
<tagezi> andrex: ты 13.10 на декстоп ставил?
<tagezi> каждый день какое-нибудь маленькое разочарование (
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> попробуй под чистым юзером.  Будешь знать  проблема настроек юзера или нет
<[Raiden]> ну и погуглить наверное надо
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты заплатил налоги, чтобы мультимедиа использовать?
<tagezi> гуглю
<tagezi> пойду проверю юзера )
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: )
<tagezi> нет, походу проблема модуля ядра
<[Raiden]> ну, это тоже результат. )
<tagezi> ну, попробую переставить для начала клементин.. может просто кдето глубоко зарыто ))
<tagezi> вообще вроде на форуме никто не жаловался на это
<Michael72> Как сделать, чтобы DICT-сервер был не только локальный, но к нему был доступ из Интернет?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это чисто в климентине не работает.. в амароке всё нормально пашет
<tagezi> постарались с интеграцией блин (
<[Raiden]> в клементине как раз нет интеграции с кде, оно просто написано на qt
<[Raiden]> зайди в настройки, там можно определить свои хоткеи.
<tagezi> в какие настройки? климентины? там всё стоит как нужно.. кде не отправляет ей инфу
<tagezi> я поэтому и говорю про интеграцию
<teddyp1cker> Michael72: что это и почему это принципиально отличается от других серверов (к вопросу о доступе из Интернет) ?
<Michael72> Принципиально может и не отличается, просто я никогда ещё никакие сервера не делал доступными по сети
<teddyp1cker> я даже не знаю с чего тут начать - адрес статический ?)
<Michael72> файл /etc/services кажется уже содержит нужные строки — http://paste.kde.org/pa620a35a
<Michael72> Нет. Адрес не статический
<Michael72> Я думаю, что мой IP: 217.76.69.117
<Michael72> В данный момент
<tagezi> Michael72: статический и белый
<Michael72> Но запрос: dict -h 217.76.69.117 -p 2628 -D ничего не даёт
<tagezi> можно и без статического, но если сайты вешать то умучаешься )
<Michael72> tagezi: откуда ты сделал такой вывод и как понять "белый"?
<Michael72> Мне только, чтобы понять как поднимается DICT-сервер
<tagezi> ты опять потролить решил? как насчет словарей?
<Michael72> Хочу сделать запрос и увидеть отклик
<tagezi> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<Michael72> Это не забавы ради. Я хочу понять, чтобы потом я смог другому человеку объяснить как это делается
<tagezi> Michael72: тогда чтай учебник а не на канале балакай
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты амарок юзаешь?
<teddyp1cker> Michael72: ну очевидно посмотри на порт
<[Raiden]> когда как. Чаще всётаки клементин
<[Raiden]> Я немног овид амарока перенастроил , вид плейлиста точнее на более понятынй мне.
<[Raiden]> сча покажу
<teddyp1cker> просто я  проблемы не вижу  - проверь доступность извне но нужному порту
<Michael72> teddyp1cker: я же указываю порт в параметре -p ==> dict -h 217.76.69.117 -p 2628 -D
<teddyp1cker> Michael72: и что оно тебе автоматически всякие фаерволлы настроит чтоли?
 * Sacri вернулося
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0904/h_1378311696_7829959_e2b9aef19e.png
<teddyp1cker> по-моему тебе правда стоит какой-то ман открыть либо внятнее сказать свою конфигурацию
<Sacri> одмины яндекса упоролись явно
<tagezi> Sacri: ты это инку скажы )
<Sacri> получаю при отправке почты в яндекс 451, пишу в саппорт вопрос типа "что за дела? почему 451 и в спам?"
<Sacri> а они мне в ответ про "у нас проблемы с почтовыми клиентами, пользуйтесь вебинтерфейсом
<Sacri> они там свою плантацию травы что ли запилили
<Sacri> ?
<tagezi> Sacri: молодцы.. они же тебе сказали, яндект для чайников которые нифига не понимают в компах.. со всем вытикающим отсюда
<tagezi> пользуй гугль )
<teddyp1cker> Michael72: netstat -ntulp + греп да смотри тебе на твой порт хоть что-то приходит
<Sacri> да мне пофиг для кого он, я им почту отправляю
<tagezi> отправляй другим )
<Sacri> яндексом я не пользуюсь (не в этот раз)
<Sacri> другим нормально отправляется
<tagezi> ну и вчем трабла?
<Sacri> а яндекс говорит 451, а на самом деле в спам кладёт
<tagezi> просто нечим заняться и мороженое и аниме закончились?
<Sacri> вот я и интересуюсь, чего он врёт мне
<Sacri> мороженка ещё есть, кстати
<Sacri> пойду съем
<tagezi> вот и ди жуй- толстей ))
<Sacri> угуу
<Sacri> я и так 7кг скинула за месяц уже
<Sacri> надо чутка наесть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты bloomberg радио для амарока не видел?
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> =(
<tagezi> ну ладно, буду его дальше слушать по вебу
<tagezi> вообще вроде ничего так, нужно привыкнуть только.. и карзинку вырезать, как-нить.. она меня выбешивает
<tagezi> классно.. тележку тоже оказываеться можно спрятоть с клас долой ))
<[Raiden]> появилась реплика самсунга с4, примерно за 160бачей. Хотите видео?
<Sacri> ноеп
<Sacri> я видела реплики s4 по $20
<Sacri> такие, что хрен отличишь на глаз
<Sacri> если не включать
<[Raiden]> Это  полноценынй телефон на мтк
<tagezi> я йфоны за 40$ видел )
<tagezi> только там андройд и глючный как моя жизнь )
<Sacri> я за двадцатку видела реплики 4s
<Sacri> выключенный не отличишь от настоящего
<[Raiden]> Вот короче http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI-LuweVFBg
<Sacri> а железа там не больше, чем в демо-пластмасске
<only_you> себестоимость йамобилки $150
<Sacri> какой-то хреновый реплик на ролике
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты подкастами в амарок пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> Хм, неа.
<tagezi> ну ладно, буду сам разбираться тогда
<[Raiden]> https://pp.vk.me/c7007/v7007324/137ce/Tcl9BgsxIA4.jpg
<[Raiden]> амарок всётаки проблемный. Я ег ороняю время от времени. А использую только динамический плейлист фактически.
<tagezi> ну мне нужно с подкастами возиться, нужно что бы быстрые клавиши работали
<Sacri> одминов яндекса тут нетути?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а на винде ты им не пользовался?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> но сборка есть
<tagezi> интересно, он кде с собой не притянет? )0
<[Raiden]> вроде нет, есть отдельная
<Michael72> Что-то вдруг странное случилось: "Процесс протокола file неожиданно завершился" с этим сообщением загружается kate и dolphin. При этом стартуют только из консоли из K-меню не запускаются
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати в 4.11 дельфин стал виснуть
<Michael72> у меня такая же ерсия
<Michael72> диски не монтирует
<[Raiden]> временами ничего не льзя в нём делать. Остаётся дождаться 4.11.1 , оно вышло , но в ппа пока нету.
<[Raiden]> диски - это странно
<Michael72> может непомук виноват у тебя?
<Michael72> когда пытаюсь его включать, то с долфином тоже очень тяжело
<[Raiden]> возможно, пока не знаю. Раньше вроде не вис )
<Michael72> htop у меня показывает, что nepomuk жрёт ресурсы...
<Michael72> перед моей проблемой полетела панель задач - исчезал
<vetalki> А чё это вы тут делаете, а?
<artus> утра
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а где ты видел амарок под винду без установки кед?
<[Raiden]> если вспомню - скажу.
<tagezi> чото они с кедами намудрили в этот раз, обращается к списку файло которого нет
<[Raiden]> попробуй это  http://winkde.org/~pvonreth/downloads/Amarok/2.8.0/
<[Raiden]> у меня aimp3 в винде.
<tagezi> угу, спасибо, попробую
<indigo_grey> доброго всем времени суток
<indigo_grey> нужна помощь с libreoffice
<indigo_grey> есть знатоки?
<indigo_grey> чат просто мертв
<only_you> !ask | indigo_grey
<ubuntuhelp> indigo_grey: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sacri> чят жыв
<Sacri> просто у меня отдых и я играюсь в грули
<SergeyIT> почти
<SergeyIT> но не трезв, если жы-шы пишет
<only_you> помню, раньше за 100 біло, а сейчас 36. живее всех живіх)
<indigo_grey> так с офисом кто нить поможет?
<only_you> тебе снять или сдать?
<indigo_grey> )
 * Sacri сдаёт офисы на северо-западе
<indigo_grey> я про libreoffice
<Sacri> 30тыр в месяц комната
<Sacri> 20 квадратов
<only_you> сдам квару под офис. 1 етаж
<SergeyIT> ккитая?
<Sacri> интернет есть, чистота есть, охрана круглосуточная
<only_you> 90 квадратов
<only_you> все вішеперечисленное
<Sacri> квартира это таки не офис
<[Raiden]> квафис
<only_you> 1 етаж, можно под офис)
<indigo_grey> ребята, поможете или офисы сдавать будете?
<Sacri> с отдельным входом и переоформленная под нежилое
<indigo_grey> понятно
<Sacri> так мы и помогаем
<Sacri> с офисом
<SergeyIT> они тебе с офисом и помогают
<only_you> лишь бі деньги заплатили
<Sacri> вотвот
<only_you> 3 комнатная
<only_you> стені можно вібить
<only_you> а нет, 1 етаж нельзя
<indigo_grey> а с Libreoffice слабо?
<Sacri> сдаю либреофис, сто баксов в неделю
<only_you> тебе шашечки или ехать
<only_you> либрефлет
<indigo_grey> ?
<only_you> а что с ним не так
<indigo_grey> короче, есть таблица в ячейках определенные формулы
<indigo_grey> при добавлении новой строки необхоимо что бы в нее формулы копирровались автоматически
<teddyp1cker> ушел - чувак невнятно что-то про сервера спрашивал, пришел - уже офисы сдают)
<tagezi> короче винда не для людей сделана, нормальные программы там не ставяться (
<artus> венда для игр, какие нафиг программы :)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, какие?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кде, например... амарок
<tagezi> ну и дафига ещё чего вкусного )
<artus> tagezi, завязывай наркоманить ))
<andrex> опапа, зп пришла xD
<artus> да и неодной нормальной программы так и небыло названо)))
<SergeyIT> лови, а то уйдет
<artus> andrex, зачем те зп по ночам?
<andrex> artus, 5 enhf)
<andrex> 5 ута
<tagezi> artus: ну, это на вкус и цвет
<andrex> р
<artus> andrex, ммм, ты вот знаеш, градусть адекватности это не повысило :)
<tagezi> artus: но ставить перестал, надоело, если за 3 часа не поставилось значит не судьба
<andrex> а че вы тут опять не поделили? :)
<artus> tagezi, одного не пойму, нафиг амарок на венду тянуть
<artus> там что, шлака упоротого не хватает нативного? :)
<tagezi> а чо туда ещё можно из нормальных плееров поставить?
<artus> а степень нормальности чем меряетцо? рюшиками?
<SergeyIT> andrex, твоя очередь делиться, зп ж получил
<tagezi> artus: нет, удобностью работы...
<artus> кааакая нафиг работа у плеера? у него одна работа, звучать
<tagezi> и причем тут рюшечки не понимаю..
<tagezi> ну это у твоего плеера звучать..
<artus> понабираютцо пространственных высказываний ))
<tagezi> а мне нужно подкасты слушать.. а для этого он должен быть удобный
<tagezi> и мне както не нравиться сидеть и неделю его настраивать что бы можно было свои любимые подкасты конфортно слушать
<artus> tagezi, а в качестве страковочной системы в горах ты часом привязаное к спене кресло от бехи с пятиточечными ремнями не используеш?
<artus> а чего можно вообще неделями настраивать? )))
<tagezi> artus: тебе сегодня кофе не налили?)
<artus> хотя ты 3 часа ставил плеер и так и не настроил) значит терпения тебе не занимать))
<tagezi> да почти любую нативную прогу в винде ))
<artus> если хочетцо комбайна, то там вроде что то типа джетаудио есть, играет ваааще все что можно и откуда угодно
<artus> даже вроде как на спутниках рыбачить умеет
<artus> о, кофе, точно
<tagezi> угу.. сходи попей.. а то уже даже горы приплёл зачемто )
<artus> я к тому что смысла нет тянуть то что ненужно туда куда не нужно)
<artus> работает амарок в кедах а кеты в линухе - и нефих ломать эту стройную цепочку))
<SergeyIT> не ищи легких путей...
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], да?
<[Raiden]> что?
<[Raiden]> меня реконектило
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], ... и был твой путь долог и тернист
<[Raiden]> что да?
<[Raiden]> хотя нет, не отвечай. Я передумал.
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> нифига тебя.. полчаса реконектило )
<andrex> тырнет отвалолсо наверно) ну или задержка перед реконектом)
<[Raiden]> бабло кончилось
<[Raiden]> на счету
<SergeyIT> так всегда, кому то привалило, у кого то кончилось (
<tagezi> [Raiden]: наверное в счет андрекса списали, ему какраз зп пришла )
<andrex> tagezi, иди посмотри может у тя тож списали  xD
<tagezi> andrex: мне не вскоро придёт ((
<andrex> я тя огорчу, вобще не прийдет, все уже у меня)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты звук в кде записывал?
<tagezi> andrex:  )))
<andrex> думаю воть такую ерундовину взять) http://www.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i166307/mikrokompyuter-raspberry-pi-model-b-512-mb.html в гта 4 играть xD
<Kyshtynbai> И эту, как её
<Kyshtynbai> piдору поставь :) .
<[Raiden]> tagezi: давно когда-то. в аудасити
<AlexGluck> Привет всем, хочу посоветовать офигенную вещь http://forum.torrentstream.org/index.php?topic=1464.0 здесь находиться софт для сайта http://raketa-tv.com/
<AlexGluck> телевизионные каналы по протоколу п2п
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я чото не нахожу в аудиосити как снимать звук с аудиокарты напрямую... и аудио-рекодер тоже через микрафон почемуто пишет
 * tagezi в панике
<tagezi> всё не слава богу
<[Raiden]> смотри фонон, кмиксер и pavucontrol мб ещё )
<[Raiden]> со звуком по прежнему всё через жо.
<tagezi> панятно
<[Raiden]> можно в общем запутаться в комутации)
<tagezi> да, я добился что бы он на прямую снимал.. только при этом перестаёть микрафон работать
<tagezi> ваще.. жесть.. кто это придумал.. как он скайп записывает, интересно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://dot.kde.org/2013/09/04/kde-release-structure-evolves читал?
<[Raiden]> да , http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37823
<tagezi> я предпочитаю в первоисточниках )) хотя пока и не всё понимаю
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-4ui0n2HFNXM/Uic2SRCEETI/AAAAAAAARbQ/pAh37WqL-ec/w397-h562-no/image.jpg
<AlexGluck> Кто вообще смотрит телек?
<tagezi> я
<tagezi> когда пыть протираю с него
<tagezi> пыль*
<AlexGluck> а у кого есть мультимедийный комбайн? кто что юзает как медиацентр?
<tagezi> ничего интересного не вижел.. серенький с таким черненьким экраном
<tagezi> AlexGluck: я ноут с дебианом юзал как медиоцентр
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2013/09/04/#one-button-android-controller
<AlexGluck> чем что проигрывал(аудио, видео, 3д)?
<[Raiden]> У меня получается десктоп медиацентром. А тв я на кухне смотрю иногда , когда ем.
<tagezi> AlexGluck: а что есть обобый выбор?
<AlexGluck> да
<tagezi> 4 аудиопроигрователя и 2 видео
<tagezi> остальное всё фуфло
<tagezi> ну не считая консольки, но консольку на медиоцентр - это реальный изврат
<AlexGluck> около 10 медиацентров, 3-4 нормальных. Есть проигрыватели типа влц.
<tagezi> типа - это как яндекс браузер?
<AlexGluck> нет
<tagezi> извращаться можно как тебе влезет, хоть под вайном ставить фигню всякую - это не значит что это нормально работающая штука
<tagezi> просто на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные..
<AlexGluck> Мне нравиться хбмс, за исключением неудобного ввода данных с телевизионного пульта(хотя это проблема общая):(
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-05
 * Sacri проснулося
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> !зштп
<tagezi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> во.. а то не хочу, не буду
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<dominus_> Поставил Ubuntu 13.04 вылезли проблемы со звуком
<dominus_> кто сталкивался?
<dominus_> включить можно только через pavucontrol
<dominus_> через volum control неработает
<tagezi> оО
<tagezi> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/09/adobe-flash-player-hardware.html
<tagezi> новая тема иконок ) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/as-750x421.jpg
<ei-grad> giperion16
<ei-grad> бляяяять
<ei-grad> долбаный slock
<andrex> @kban ei-grad 3600
<tagezi> как ты его быстро-то ) безопасники не спят )
<andrex> да чет както на автомате
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2778_skype_sandbox_apparmor_ubuntu_limit_privacy.shtml
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Лучше уж переходить на нормальный сервис чем париться с защитой от программы которую ты сам себе скачал и запустил. Это тоже самое что пытаться заигрывать с троянским конем запуская его в виртуальной машине.
<tagezi> (c)
<spainal> Привет всем!
<oles> spainal, привет!
<spainal> у меня беда =(
<oles> что случилось
<tagezi> пичалька догнал )
<spainal> прошу помощи!ситуация такая вчера обновился(убунта 12.04)
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<spainal> выключил комп на утро вкл и все lightdm не подымаеться копал копал пробывал удалял ставил короче решил переставить систему
<oles> dist-upgrade?
<spainal> винд разделен на две части 1 для системы вторая хом(ну там все фаилы все дела) вроде при установки отметил (/home) тот раздел что надо и логин и пароль вставил тот что был раньше запуск окном вода пороля
 * tagezi отсыпал запятых
<spainal> нет
<spainal> спс проста я уже не могу голова болит я еще и болею а работать надо =(
<spainal> не могу собрать мысли в кучку как рассказать =(
<spainal> суть вожу пароль и бырым как бы вход и снова окно вода пороля =(
<spainal> создал под гостем пользователя админа зайти посмотреть могу фаилы(не все) а вот почему не заходит я не пойму!из кончоли заходит пароль принемает
<spainal> консоли*
<spainal> облазил форумы на некоторых типа такого ну сетуация другая на других вообще не решено а на убунту точка ру там вообще посоветовали парню скинуть все на внеш. носитель и переустановить полностью с нуля =( а у меня беда завтра работать а врÐ
<tagezi> ты через веб интерфейс сидишь.. чо у тебя строки не нормально режуться?
<spainal> не понел вопроса?!
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0905/h_1378397173_3587320_9e667d60bf.png
<spainal> 0_о
<spainal> через веб сижу
<tagezi> разбей на несколько частей ту строку
<spainal> ок
<spainal> облазил форумы на некоторых типа такого ну сетуация другая на других вообще не решено а на убунту точка ру там вообще посоветовали парню скинуть все на внеш. носитель и переустановить полностью с нуля =(
<spainal> нормально?
<tagezi> угу
<spainal> ну и славно
<spainal> кто нить встречался с такой бедой?
<tagezi> а почему не скинуть всё на внешний и не запариваться, что там криво встало?
<spainal> нету внешнего нечего такого большого объема
<spainal> так бы понятно не заморачивался
<spainal> было бы я по за день много раз поставил и переставил систему =)
<tagezi> я не знаю.. жди, мож кто проснёться...
<spainal> Ок
<spainal> ну вообще так срабатывает же?
<tagezi> хотя винчестеры подешевели, и можно сходить да купить.. заодно бекап сделаешь
<spainal> ну что на второй раздел хом ставиш  потом логин пароль и все гуд!
<tagezi> я не знаю.. никогда так не делал
<spainal> да я понемаю что дешевле тока у меня щас 6 сентебря уже и 00:11 мин не купить
<spainal> и пришлось бы покупать где то 1Тер
<spainal> ну или два 500гиг и на 250гиг
<spainal> ну по логике должно было сработать так то с этого пользователя захажу все на месте все папки все фаилы на раб.столе
<spainal> а зайти фиг =(
<tagezi> напиши на форум пока, там может быстрее ответят
<tagezi> forum.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> только запятые ставь, а то ваще фиг поймёшь что ты там хочешь сказать.. и систему скажи которую ставил в итоге
<spainal> Хорошо
<Sacri> да у вас же многоточанка
 * Sacri мимо крокодила
<Sacri> всем приветы
<oles> Sacri, привет привет
<Sacri> угу
<tagezi> Sacri: мумитролей, мороженое и спать - детское время кончилось )
<only_you> нашла орендатора?)
<tagezi> она же втроде у нас псевда администратор. или уже в реэлтора переделалась? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты тексты песен в амароке не заполнял?
<tagezi> !зштп
<tagezi> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<spainal> тут хоть что то пишут =))
<spainal> а можно поставить кеды и юнити и если что переключаться между ними?
<only_you> конечно
<spainal> надо почитать
<spainal> сегодня голова вообще не думает =(
<spainal> перенерничал с этой работой еще и комп и болею корочи везет!а все почему?потому что я по жизни победитель =))
<tagezi> иногда бывает так, сидишь весь вечер, пол ночи и нифига не получется, вообще не знаешь что делать.. пойдёшь поспишь.. проснёшься и понимаешь, что забыл капс отпустить, и всё насамом деле хорошо
<tagezi> =) это я к чему? не пойтили тебе выпить молока с мёдом и проспаться хорошенько?
<spainal> намек понет!
<spainal> глаза выпадывают а работа не закончена!
<spainal> Москвичи(отдельные) оч кипишные
<spainal> надо все быстро и еще вчера
<tagezi> ну ты и говори, как только машину времени подгоните...
<spainal> как где то читал "Сон для слабаков!" =))
<tagezi> да, и так так ты мы не чемпионы по ресленгу.. не пойтили нам спать )
<spainal> +
<spainal> наверное ты прав!пойду упаду и тел выключу пусть звонят на выкл мобилу! =))
<tagezi> завтра с утра встанешь и на свежую голову подумаешь, что делать.. или встанешь к 10 в магазин, сделать бекап и за 40 минут всё переставить
<Sacri> кстати
<Sacri> я тут нашла, в чём мне ещё посоветоваться
<Sacri> постфикс при попытке отправить письмо на ящик в домене, где он сам висит, решает, что такого ящика нет и ничего не отправляет
<Sacri> как с этим быть?
<Sacri> надо сделать так, чтобы он отправлял вообще не задумываясь о существовании ящиков
<Sacri> ибо не ему принимать
<only_you> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv3DCknguvs
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/sssss-750x492.jpg
<Sacri> нет, это мне не поможет
<tagezi> прикольно забабахали муон
<spainal> хаха
<spainal> хорошо посмеялся перед сном!всем спасибо за внимание!Спокойны ночи!
 * SergeyIT паяет 
<baronos> скучный однако линукс он бейсед дебиан, весь день просидел в нем. чойто привык к дройду
<tagezi> baronos: к плахому быстро привыкаешь
<tagezi> и тяжело отвыкаешь
<baronos> не сказал бы, что дройд плохой :)
<tagezi> да ваще отстой полный
<tagezi> пару раз имел дело.. ну может получше винды, чуток
<tagezi> примерно как макОС.. красиво, вроде удобно.. но лажа лажей
<baronos> хыхы
<artus> вово, прям кеды описал :D
<tagezi> не, кеды круче.. особенно если все рбшечки убрать
<tagezi> ю*
<artus> tagezi, ненене, там вот прям "красиво, вроде удобно.. но лажа лажей " :)
<tagezi> чото 13.10 тормозит жутко в вб (
<baronos> конечно, непогрешимая де :)
<tagezi> страно, даже не всю память сожрало, и проц.. но почему-то тормозит весь комп из-за неё
<baronos> кеды не оптимизировал, отключи онегл3 ;)
<tagezi> дебиан как-то лучше идёт...
<tagezi> кеды то тут причем?
<baronos> тюю, это же отец основатель без рюшек, он пуля...
<baronos> кеды везде сущие
<artus> одну с потерял )
<tagezi> я говорю что дебиан ставил, работало всё как часы, 13.10 ставлю всё тормозит
<baronos> artus: кстати да :D
<Sacri> тут кто-нибудь вообще может подсказать или нет про постфикса?
<Sacri> постфикс при попытке отправить письмо на ящик в домене, где он сам висит, решает, что такого ящика нет и ничего не отправляет
<artus> неа
<Sacri> как с этим быть?
<Sacri> Т_Т
<tagezi> у тебя вообще какието странные вопросы
<tagezi> даже не понятно как ты к ним приходишь..
<tagezi> что нужно сделать так, что баще всё было не так? )
<artus> Sacri, по собственному на стол шефу, как не соответствующей должности и пусть ищуть админа )
<Sacri> самое отзывчивое сообщество, да
<artus> а че, гдето сверху написано что здесь постфиксы конфигурят? ))
<artus> тут но еще самое отзывчивое)) даже прямым тестом не посылают курить маны )
<Sacri> лучше бы ткнули в нужный ман
<tagezi> man man
<tagezi> man info
<artus> Sacri, http://www.e-reading-lib.com/bookreader.php/142101/Postfix_-_podrobnoe_rukovodstvo.pdf, на, читай)
<andrex> http://www.postfix.org/docs.html http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html
<baronos> !google postfix
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='google postfix'
<andrex> ыыы
<baronos> :D
<Sacri> во всех манах есть только как сделать чтобы он проверял и баунсил
<Sacri> тыща способов
<Sacri> и ни одного как сделать чтобы не проверял и не баунсил
<Sacri> ппц
<AlexGluck> !postfix%20руководство
<Sacri> я уже сама придумала
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Может оказаться что в текущем 13.10 ядро и иксы достаточно новые что бы гостевые  дрова не работали. Что обьясняет почему дебиан работает иначе, где по дефолту всё старее.
<Sacri> но манописателям надо руки повырвать
<andrex> лет 10 назад
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, одинаково там по новизне всё
<[Raiden]> тогда не знаю ) Без проверки всёравно не выяснить.
<tagezi> не, вроде дополнения гостивой ос встали нормально
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у тебя амарок как настроен? с мускулом или в файл всё пишет?
<[Raiden]> базы я не настраивал, думаю что в мускуль
<tagezi> значит в файл )
<tagezi> мускул отдельно строиться
<only_you> строиТСЯ </grammar nazi>
<andrex> приятно познакомитЬСЯ) андрей)
<tagezi> у меня вместо двух одна клавиша на клаве, она вместо ть - ть печатает )
<only_you> да-да)
<tagezi> andrex: ты всё так 13.10 и пользуешь?
<only_you> 13.10 няшка
<tagezi> only_you: у тя какой декстоп?
<only_you> кде и юнити
<tagezi> на мире?
<only_you> х
<andrex> в виртуалку перенес
<andrex> tagezi, ^
<tagezi> угу..
<tagezi> я чото не пойму.. он как-то странно себя ведёт.. ему говоришь: "Перезагрузись! Раз, два!" а он нивкакую
<tagezi> раза с третьего только допёр
<only_you> может, не попадаешь?)
<tagezi> да, наверное.. три раза промахнулся .. правда не понятно мимо чего )
<only_you> дистрибом промахнулся)
 * SergeyIT ура, спаял, собрал и виндоуз запустил )
<tagezi> 86?
<SergeyIT> а черт его знает, на нафигаторе
<andrex> новая архитектура нафигатор)
<tagezi> )
<andrex> SergeyIT, иди патентуй
<SergeyIT> andrex, не ругайся нехорошими словами!
<andrex> ок
<andrex> mode +q andrex
<tagezi> по русски так и не работает поиск в муоне
<SergeyIT> а зачем там русский?
<[Raiden]> 4.11.1 что-то никак не долетит.
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе и генте с этим лучше )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, а если я не знаю английского? ))
<andrex> транслятор в зубы
<AlexGluck> ueuk nhfycktqn d gjvjom
<andrex> ?
<AlexGluck> гугл транслейт в помощь
<andrex> а ну я о томже)
<AlexGluck> забываю раскладку переключить:(
<tagezi> да мне не нужно.. я апт-гет юзаю.. просто в юнити напримет можно искать на руском в описаниях приложений.. а в кде нет
<SergeyIT> ставь юнити
<tagezi> зачем?
<andrex> 4д
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а в реконг встроили резалку рекламы?
<[Raiden]> кажется что-от там было. Н оя им избегаю пользоваться.
<tagezi> почему?
<[Raiden]> ну фф мой фаворит )
<[Raiden]> гаечный ключик - tools посмотри, там есть ещё create shortcut - это можно ярлыки делать для гуглтранслейта например
<tagezi> а я вот думаю.. не предать ли мне хром.. рекламы нет, английский я скоро доосвою.. и впринципе на сегодняшний день всё
<[Raiden]> или можеш ьс консоли попробовать как это
<[Raiden]> rekonq --webapp http://translate.google.com/#en/ru/
<tagezi> угу, точно..
<tagezi> и плагины допились которые нужно.. еси что ))
<[Raiden]> ну я не знаю, я буду ещё долго пользоваться фф.
<tagezi> ну, я не вижу особого смысла пользоваться фф )
<tagezi> нада только с дебиана пакетики языковые забрать.. там всё переведено уже
<[Raiden]> ну, например тут спиддиал плагин именн отак сделан как я хочу и ещё есть другие. И  строка поиска не отрезана - я ей бывает пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> короче у меня сотня причин юзать фф.
<tagezi> я думаю что есть только одна причина - привычка, всё остальное отговорки
<[Raiden]> в общем да. Но спиддиал тут не просто как в опере , куча квадратиков, а с табами ещё и с экспортом настроек и диалов.
<tagezi> что это такое?
<tagezi> у меня было 15 плагинов раньше.. сейчас осталось 3.. один для красоты.. просто понты типа, один для скачивания видео с ютуба, пользуюсь раз в год наверное, и резалка рекламы третий.. я не вижу больше смысла пользоваться ни фф ни хромом, если есть
<tagezi> интегрированый в среду браузер
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0906/h_1378411235_1396978_a96c4e6c6c.png
<tagezi> даже не представляю зачем мне это )
<[Raiden]> вот к этому я привык )
<AlexGluck> у меня вопрос поймал непонятный трафик с компа и в службах нашёл это networking.dpkg-new
<tagezi> резалка действительно есть.. раз в неделю обновляеться список, но можно и самомму бан лист настроить
<[Raiden]> AlexGluck: я не в курсе, погугли.
<AlexGluck> у вас в системе есть такое?
<AlexGluck> потому что я точно знаю что не ставил
<[Raiden]> путь укажи - посмотрю.
<[Raiden]> в запущеных процессах нет
<AlexGluck> service --status-all
<[Raiden]> да, есть, это сервис networking , только его копия более нвоая из пакета с обновкой
<[Raiden]> можеш ьпосмотреть различия файлов и грохнут ьесли надо или сразу .
<AlexGluck> а ypbind, yppasswdd, ypserv
<[Raiden]> таких нет
<AlexGluck> чё за фигня: ( z 'nj yt cnfdbk
<AlexGluck> я это не ставил
<SergeyIT> а кто?
<AlexGluck> кроме меня никто не мог
<AlexGluck> только девушка, но она художник
<AlexGluck> ненавижу не лтс: (
<[Raiden]> ypbind часть пакета  nis
<[Raiden]> описание сам посмотришь если надо
<AlexGluck> спс
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не в курсе где в реконге настраиваеться конфидециальность флеш плеера?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> у меня в нем флэш кстати подлагивает. Я в системсеттингс , программы по умолчанию , выбераю фф и реконк почти не вижу.
<tagezi> блин.. везде нормально появляеться окошко, в реконге оно обрезаное (
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0906/h_1378413825_2485275_9f373ebdb5.png
<tagezi> как запросто то задать?
<tagezi> =)
<mihail_newbie> Здрасте , вопрос немного не по теме, но может кто знает как обойти админку роутера Dlink 620 по внешнему ip из  локальной сети ?
<AlexGluck> никак
<AlexGluck> админка во внешку не смотрит для безопасности
<AlexGluck> если бэкдора нет конечно
<mihail_newbie> проблема не в том
<mihail_newbie> проблема в том что я не вижу своего сайта из локалной сети , мне светит админку по внещнему ip
<mihail_newbie> с другого ip видно
<AlexGluck> закрой админку по внешнему айпи и пробрось 80й порт с сервера где сайт во внешку
<mihail_newbie> админка по внешне  октываеться только из локальной сети роутера
<AlexGluck> сайт на домене или айпишнике?
<mihail_newbie> пока тестим на ip
<mihail_newbie> потом будет домен
<mihail_newbie> но я как разработчик не могу тестить ))
<mihail_newbie> мне админку светит )
<AlexGluck> 87.250.250.3 открой этот ай пи
<mihail_newbie> яндекс
<AlexGluck> дай айпи сайта
<mihail_newbie> http://178.165.47.125
<mihail_newbie> порты проброшены , извне работает нормально
<AlexGluck> напиши айпи локальный
<mihail_newbie> из локалной сети роутера  - админка роутера)
<mihail_newbie> 192.168.0.188
<AlexGluck> локальный айпишник свой текущий
<mihail_newbie> как это поможет ?)
<AlexGluck> чушь какая то
<AlexGluck> перезагрузи роутер
<mihail_newbie> на тп линке проблем не было)
<mihail_newbie> http://www.imageup.ru/img2/1478124/snimok-ehkrana-ot-2013-09-06-012149.jpg.html
<mihail_newbie> вот такие вот дела . . .
<AlexGluck> перезагрузил роутер?
<mihail_newbie> да
<AlexGluck> мороженое вкусное
<mihail_newbie> )
<AlexGluck> придумаю что нбудь напишу
<AlexGluck> маршруты посмотри
<AlexGluck> на компе и роутере
<mihail_newbie> LAN	192.168.0.0	0.0.0.0	255.255.255.0	U	0
<mihail_newbie> на роутере
<mihail_newbie> на хосте не писал ничего) свежый дебиан
<AlexGluck> маршруты в любом случае нужны
<mihail_newbie> я если чесно в них не совсем понимаю)
<AlexGluck> скрины или текст через пасту
<mihail_newbie> с роутера скопипастил - на хосте не писал ничего )
<AlexGluck> они там всё равно есть
<AlexGluck> с роутера трасировку до айпи сайта
<AlexGluck> и с компа тоже
<mihail_newbie> http://pastebin.com/7s8rTtJR
<mihail_newbie> роут хоста
<mihail_newbie> трас хост
<mihail_newbie> traceroute 178.165.47.125
<mihail_newbie> traceroute to 178.165.47.125 (178.165.47.125), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<mihail_newbie>  1  178-165-47-125-kh.maxnet.ua (178.165.47.125)  1.314 ms  2.022 ms  2.438 ms
<mihail_newbie> трас с роутера
<mihail_newbie> traceroute to 178.165.47.125 (178.165.47.125), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<mihail_newbie> 1 178-165-47-125-kh.maxnet.ua (178.165.47.125) 0.060 ms 0.052 ms
<AlexGluck> это чушь
<mihail_newbie> я же не выдумываю)
<mihail_newbie> копипаст)
<AlexGluck> попробуй ещё раз и скрины в студию
<mihail_newbie> c хоста
<mihail_newbie> http://www.imageup.ru/img2/1478139/snimok-ehkrana-ot-2013-09-06-014755.jpg.html
<mihail_newbie> с роутера
<mihail_newbie> http://www.imageup.ru/img2/1478141/snimok-ehkrana-ot-2013-09-06-014947.jpg.html
<AlexGluck> эфто фигня какая то
<mihail_newbie> я долгое время грешил что у меня админка роутера из вне торчит с дефолтними паролями ))
<mihail_newbie> потом м работы проверил, оказалось что из локалки только торчит
<AlexGluck> сбрось все настройки роутера и заново настрой
<mihail_newbie> меня вотэто смущает
<mihail_newbie> LAN	192.168.0.0	0.0.0.0	255.255.255.0	U	
<mihail_newbie> WAN	178.165.46.0	0.0.0.0	255.255.254.0	U	0
<mihail_newbie> WAN	0.0.0.0	178.165.46.1	0.0.0.0	UG	100
<mihail_newbie> из чего я понимаю что все ланы попадают на роутер
<mihail_newbie> Статус подключения WAN:Подключено; 178.165.47.125
<AlexGluck> все ланы всегда попадают на роутер, и идут через шлюз ван интерфейса
<mihail_newbie> а у роутера уже ван с ip который я прошу
<AlexGluck> веб сервер внутри твоей локалки?
<mihail_newbie> да
<AlexGluck> открывай его по локальному айпишнику
<mihail_newbie> веб сервер хост с которог скрины
<AlexGluck> и ты хочешь получить петлю через роутер?
<AlexGluck> зачем?
<mihail_newbie> :D
<AlexGluck> http://localhost http://127.0.0.1
<AlexGluck> юзай эти ссылки
<mihail_newbie> а действительно ради чего мозг  выносю)
<mihail_newbie> или 192.168.0.188
<AlexGluck> можно сделать как ты хочешь ноне с длинком
<mihail_newbie> с тп линком катило
<mihail_newbie> по внешнему работало
<AlexGluck> прошивка длинков уг
<mihail_newbie> я бы рад тп линк поставить
<AlexGluck> 192.168.0.188 этот айпи не всегда будет работать
<mihail_newbie> всегда
<AlexGluck> лучше локалхост
<mihail_newbie> он по маку привязан
<mihail_newbie> на роутере
<mihail_newbie> ну вообще да)
<mihail_newbie> я туплю
<mihail_newbie> просто по ночам)
<AlexGluck> поставь опенврт там всё гуд
<mihail_newbie> это что ?
<AlexGluck> !openwrt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='openwrt'
<mihail_newbie> не рискну на это г. чтото ставить )
<AlexGluck> поставишь это и из г получишьполуконфету
<mihail_newbie> ладненько спасибо ,за просветление )
<AlexGluck> не за что
<mihail_newbie> если рядом с домашней директорией появилась папочка - это свидетеслво взлома?)
<andrex> как называется?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-06
<mihail_newbie> pypo
<mihail_newbie> пустая
<mihail_newbie> владелец пупо - группа пупо)
<andrex> https://wiki.sourcefabric.org/display/CC/Scheduler+%28Liquidsoap,+pypo,+API%29
<mihail_newbie> а ну да есть такая софтина)
<mihail_newbie> я  уже историю копаю, смотрю  кто логинился , что ставил)
<andrex> паранойя такая паранойя :D
<AlexGluck> он прям как я:)
<AlexGluck> http://raketa-tv.com/watch телек для всех:)
<rapidsp> ух ты... Я в онлайне чтоли
<talkerbox> Прошу помощи! Перерыл уже все гуглы и форумы (как мне кажется). Кто знает где взять и как накатить драйвер для pci модема dlink dfm-5621 на ubuntu 12.04 x86 ?
<oles> talkerbox, а устройство оно видит?
<talkerbox> да, в списке pci устройств он есть (по команде lspci)
<oles> а какойнить модем менеджер?
<oles> нетворк всмысле
<talkerbox> gnome ppp не видит
<talkerbox> то есть пишет, что моем на /dev/modem не найден
<talkerbox> а по идее после установки дров это будет симв. ссылка на устройство
<oles> не там все более запутанно с этими модемами
<tagezi> вин модемы никогда не работаль нормально в линухе.. покрайне мере вся что я щупал, всё было через ж
<oles> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<talkerbox> да к ректальности переодической я привык. но задачу надо выполнить все же.
<SergeyIT>  talkerbox, на форуме тему сделай, там народу больше
<talkerbox> спасибо всем. пойду создам тему. а пока видимо придется на виндовом компе подключиться.
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NAmUhVgVTVo/UimZtWlNuPI/AAAAAAAARtI/0oWQC0gRYx0/w693-h462-no/image.jpg
<SergeyIT> talkerbox, ты бы в теме сразу дал доп. информацию, все равно спросят - lspci и т.п. (посмотри подобные темы)
<tagezi> а papper flash player к фф не прикрутить савсем или уже дело немного изменилось?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, изменилось... ты уже русский забываешь, не выучив аглицкий (a<>e; a<>o)
<tagezi> я русский никогда и не знал
<tagezi> сяп
<[Raiden]> Мне тут фортунки выдали баян http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0906/h_1378466937_6123785_6e80f74fe8.png
<Faithlless555> Ребят может кто помочь начинающему линуксойду?)
<[Raiden]> Faithlless555: может быть
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Faithlless555> Простите не знал, думал вежливей спросить)
<Faithlless555> Проблема вот в чем
<Faithlless555> Как сделать так, чтобы звук шел и из колонок и из наушников одновременно?
<Faithlless555> На виндовс я через реалтек
<Faithlless555> делал "Линейный Выход" и "Наушники". Все работало. Есть ли альтернатива для Ubuntu ?
<Faithlless555> Заранее Благодарен
<[Raiden]> Тут управление звуком очень сложно и бывает зависит от конкретного железа. доставь прогармку pavucontrol и потыркай. Если не поможет, то надо будет читать про .asoundrc и что туда вписать.
<[Raiden]> Ну или на форуме спроси. Я подробней не могу.
<Faithlless555> тыкал в конфиге... Не помогло
<Faithlless555> уши и микрофон настроил
<Faithlless555> колонки нет
<indigo_grey> как откатить последнее обновление?
<SergeyIT> а что сломалось?
<indigo_grey> вообще проблема в переключении языка
<indigo_grey> но эта беда выскочила после обновления
<indigo_grey> поэтому есть мысль, что обновление тупит
<indigo_grey> если его убить, то может все заработает
<indigo_grey> короче откатить систему надо
<SergeyIT> а настроить нельзя?
<indigo_grey> как?
<indigo_grey> может я что то не так делаю?
<indigo_grey> поясни
<SergeyIT> поясни, что делаешь?
<indigo_grey> ок
<indigo_grey> открываю параметры системы, проверяю наличие русского, потом смотрю какие клавиши учасвуют в смене языка
<indigo_grey> аытаюсь заменить на нужные и ничего не получается
<indigo_grey> переключение языка только мышкой
<indigo_grey> в верхнем правом углу
<indigo_grey> а это напрягает
<indigo_grey> кстати, изменился значек языков
<SergeyIT> какая ОС, какой ДЕ
<indigo_grey> ubuntu 13.04
<indigo_grey> ДЕ?
<only_you> юнити у него
<only_you> в 13.10 запилили такое
<indigo_grey> какое?
<only_you> сменить язік горячими клавишами нельзя
<indigo_grey> мля
<only_you> и настроить свое сочетание клавиш
<indigo_grey> как узнать какая версия у меня?
<only_you> lsb_release -a
<indigo_grey> как откатить на 13,04?
<indigo_grey> мда, уже 13,10
<indigo_grey> черт
<indigo_grey> есть вариант отката к 13,04???
<SergeyIT> зачем ставил?
<indigo_grey> он обновился
<indigo_grey> в спешки согласился
<indigo_grey> вот и обновился
<only_you> сам 13.04 на 13.10 не обвовится
<indigo_grey> короче
<SergeyIT> а 3.10 еще нет
<SergeyIT> 13
<indigo_grey> есть какая то версия
<indigo_grey> толи альфа
<only_you> кликай мішкой по язіку
<indigo_grey> толи еще какая то
<SergeyIT> давно на линуксе?
<indigo_grey> нет
<indigo_grey> only_you не подходит
<SergeyIT> тогда ставь только то, что предлагают на оф. сайте
<only_you> думаю, скоро поправят
<indigo_grey> на линуксе недавно, от этого не легче
<only_you> ну а кто же виноват, что ті бету решил сразу поюзать
<indigo_grey> с репозиториями еще не разобрался
<indigo_grey> only_you не дави на мозоль
<indigo_grey> и так фигово
<SergeyIT> жди, когда исправят
<indigo_grey> через синаптик как то можно откатить?
<only_you> я о том же
<indigo_grey> или через консоль?
<SergeyIT> поставь заново 13.04
<indigo_grey> онож все снесет
<indigo_grey> у меня все на одном диске
<indigo_grey> логическом
<only_you> ./ ./home
<only_you> 2 раздела
<indigo_grey> ?
<only_you> и будет тебе счастье
<only_you> без .
<indigo_grey> у меня один логический диск, как его переделить что бы не пропали файлы?
<only_you> перенеси все куда-то
<only_you> потом форматни
<only_you> и разбей на 2
<indigo_grey> это не спортивно
<indigo_grey> у меня порядка 200 гиг
<indigo_grey> складывать некуда
<SergeyIT> стереть и не мучаться
<indigo_grey> шутник
<indigo_grey> там работа, фотки, музыка
<only_you> давай я качну :D
<indigo_grey> и как ты это себе представляешь?
<only_you> сделай архив с паролем і віложи куда-то)
<SergeyIT> тогда, если это важно, надо иметь носитель для сохранения - другого не придумали, можно за 1 секунду все потерять
<only_you> он из тех, кто бекапі еще не делает)
<indigo_grey> ltkf.
<indigo_grey> ghjcnj ytlfdyj dbyn yfrhskcz
<SergeyIT> 1. - не думаю, что работа и фотки 200 г занимают
<indigo_grey> винт накрылся, вот востановил 200 гиг
<indigo_grey> пока сложить некуда
<only_you> для етого и облака хватит
<indigo_grey> SergeyIT думаешь или нет, но так и есть
<only_you> неужели некому 200 гиг слить на комп на пол часа?
<indigo_grey> неа
<indigo_grey> один я
<indigo_grey> )
<indigo_grey> ладно
<only_you> тяжело тебе там в лесу)
<indigo_grey> если програмно нельзя откатить пока помучаюсь
<only_you> жди, должні же починить
<only_you> бета все таки
<indigo_grey> не думаю, что народ откажется от переключения с клавы
<indigo_grey> а через синаптик можно  что то сделать?
<indigo_grey> какой сервер выбрать для загрузки?
<SergeyIT> вообще-то данные логичнее держать на отдельном разделе, который от ОС не зависит
<only_you> я ему уєе писал об етом
<only_you> уже
 * Sacri проснулась
<Sacri> сколькосколько гиг слить?
<indigo_grey> ребята, вопрос изначально был не в этом
<indigo_grey> про разделы я еще с винды в курсе
<indigo_grey> у меня пока так и ничего с этим не поделаешь
<only_you> 200
<Sacri> чо так мало?
<SergeyIT> а диск большой?
<indigo_grey> 350 гиг
<SergeyIT> если инфа важна, жди, когда исправят, при любых других манипуляциях есть вероятность все потерять
<indigo_grey> gjyznyj
<indigo_grey> мля
<indigo_grey> понятно
<indigo_grey> ждемс
<indigo_grey> а синаптик тогда накой?
<SergeyIT> ты через синаптик обновлял?
<indigo_grey> нет
<indigo_grey> его я потом поставил
<indigo_grey> это походу просто графическая оболочка менеджера пакетов?
<SergeyIT> тогда откуда он знает о твоих действиях?
<indigo_grey> кто?
<indigo_grey> я его поставил в надежде что там будут указаны новые пакеты
<indigo_grey> и я их смогу удалить
<SergeyIT> ты ошибся
<indigo_grey> понятно
<indigo_grey> тогда для чего синаптик вообще?
<SergeyIT> когда ты через него все делаешь, он помнит. Но откатиться не всегда возможно. А на предыдущий дистр вообще не предусмотрено
<indigo_grey> ок, сейчас у меня стоит центр приложений ubuntu, синаптик и Muon
<indigo_grey> это получаются дублирующие системы?
<oles> Sacri, ну что подняла свой постфикс?
<Sacri> да, но тут ни кто не помог
<Sacri> и маны не помогли
<Sacri> пришлось самой думать
<only_you> ето прекрасно
<Sacri> зато теперь я умею подписывать письма дкимом
<oles> ну так получилос ьили нет
<Sacri> получилось даже лучше, чем в прошлый раз
<tagezi> всем привет )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-07
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Sacri> утрота
 * Sacri проснулося
<Alex741> help
<Alex741> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Alex741> привет всем,
<bosyi> прувет
<bosyi> люди, скажите, есть смысл ставить проприетарные дрова от АМД?
<bosyi> у меня появился первый в жизни ноутбук с дискретным видео)
<Scrimmer> это надо отметить!
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<brestows> народ как сформировать адрес ячейки из значений двух др ячеек и получить по этому адресу значение
<brestows> это я про LibreOffice calc
<andrex> a1+b2= чтоли)
<brestows> нет
<brestows> не то
<[Raiden]> brestows: выбели 3 ячейки, что бы черным курсором выделялась та где будет формула и нажми на значек сумма , он похож на букву Е
<[Raiden]> выдели*
<brestows> народ:)
<brestows> не то
<brestows> смотрите
<brestows> есть ячейка А1 в ней значение это буква K
<brestows> есть ячейка B1 в ней значение число 3
<brestows> как мне написать так чтобы в ячейке С1 появилось значение которое хранится по адресу K3 при этом не писать =K3  а написать так что бы Сalc сам сформировал адресе из A1 и В1
<[Raiden]> не знаю, гугльни пример, думаю сойдёт из мсо
<brestows> вот так =INDIRECT(ADDRESS(H729;I729;4))
<brestows> получаем значение ячейки
<brestows> по сформированному адресу
<bosyi> кто то ставил майкрософт оффис 2010 или 2013 через вайн? как там с активацией?
<andrex> никак
<Scrimmer> пум пурум пум пум
<Sacri> норм там
<Sacri> в вайне только кряки и кейгены не работают
<Scrimmer> ха
<Scrimmer> работает все)
<Scrimmer> я фш cs6 ставил
<Scrimmer> с кейгеном
<bosyi> просто в тутупую через вайн не получилось даже поставить - выдавало ошибку, но playonlinux мне помог ))
<bosyi> пока без креков все работает
<Scrimmer> креков
<Scrimmer> xD
<bosyi> возможно и не спросит)
<andrex> ну на он уже под креком)
<bosyi> неа
<bosyi> типо под виндой нужно крекать
<Sacri> ппц
 * Sacri ненавидит поедателей фекалий
<Scrimmer> http://i.imgur.com/MLYcjvb.png
<Scrimmer> все очень круто
<royek> можно ли "закрыть" битые сектора на hd usb диске? если можно то как?
<[Raiden]> royek: 1. исправный диск сам должен их ремапить, пока есть куда. 2. юниксвей в данном вопросе - это использование программы badblocks и передача номеров секторов  программе mkfs.
<[Raiden]> 3. все другие варианты которых я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> )
<royek> [Raiden] понял. а форматировать после этих всех процедур, можно будет? форматирование не "откроет" битые сектора. битых сектрорв всего 1023
<[Raiden]> royek: форматировать, в рамках топика, как раз будет мкфс , в обход указанных блоков.
<[Raiden]> другйо путь пресоздать разделы в обход этих блоков
<[Raiden]> просто узнать номера или диапазоны и не создавать там ничего
<royek> [Raiden] то есть все 1023 блока оставить не распреленными?
<royek> *сектора
<royek> это будет сколько разделов?
<royek> ))
<[Raiden]> Ну,  их и те что рядом ) что бы они создавали немного обходных кусочков. Либо просто как выше. бэды будут входить в раздел, но фс будет не на них.
<[Raiden]> ещё как вариант - подари этот хдд кому-нибудь. И  новый возьми.
<[Raiden]> )
<royek> )))
<royek> в нтфс придется форматировать
<[Raiden]> есть всякие другие средства, типа mhdd , котоыре могут сектора как беды пометить , что бы не использовались. Но это уже не местная тема.
<[Raiden]> с этим на какой-нить железный форум типа ixbt.com
<royek> e2fsck оказывается нет в репозитории
<[Raiden]> он уже установлен скорее всего
<[Raiden]> e2fsprogs пакет
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S e2fsck
<royek> а точно есть
<wan-man> привет всем (hello)
<med_ok> всем здрасте
<med_ok> не знаю, по адресу ли я - но может выслушаете?
<[Raiden]> ну попробуй
<med_ok> есть дома wifi точка доступа - интернет через нее
<med_ok> это ADSL модем
<med_ok> и есть комп
<med_ok> ubuntu 12.04
<med_ok> с usb-wifi сетевой картой
<med_ok> всё работает
<med_ok> но есть необходимость настроить еще одну точку доступа
<Sacri> ну круто
<med_ok> вобще треуется раздавать интернет по всему дому
<Sacri> покупай вайфай бридж
<med_ok> не, подожди
<Sacri> цепляй на витуху и будет счастье
<med_ok> эта ТД не везде достает
<Sacri> ну ты говори, говори
<med_ok> да, так вот
<Sacri> а в чём проблема-то?
 * Sacri призывает подойти ближе к делу и опустить лирику
<med_ok> есть у меня еще старая wifi-точка доступа
<Sacri> надо сделать чтобы одна точка везде ловила или чтобы везде разные были?
<med_ok> вобщем картинку лучшк покажу
<med_ok> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1205689/ddfb5bbd
<med_ok> есть еще одна ТД
<med_ok> она на картинке зеленая
<med_ok> ее воткнул по лану витой парой в ЛАН компа
<med_ok> много перечитал на форумах
<med_ok> но ни как не могу настроить
<med_ok> одни говорят НАТ надо (пробовал)
<med_ok> другие говорят прокси нужен
<med_ok> например сквид
<med_ok> в прозрачном режиме
<med_ok> настраиваю НАТ, но застрял на том, что
<med_ok> пингую даже 192.168.1.1 с ноутбука
<med_ok> а вот при этом, когда физически подключаю
<med_ok> AP к компу, на компе при этом маршрутизация сбивается
<Sacri> iptables это точно умеет
<med_ok> ну вот делал например по этой статье
<med_ok> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<Sacri> такие костыли чем-нибудь обоснованы?
<med_ok> когда подкючаю физически ТД к компу - то на компе интернет вобще пропадает
<Sacri> денег на оборудование нет?
<Sacri> и кабель кинуть нет возможности?
<med_ok> ну вобщемто наличием старой простаиваемой железки и необходимостю покрыть весь дом инэтом
<med_ok> кабель нет -
<med_ok> фобщемто в чем и проблема
<Sacri> png vs jpg читал ?
<wan-man> а что за АР используется?
<med_ok> насчет png не понял
<Sacri> но вообще тут нужен гуру по айпитейблс, это не я, к сожалению Т_Т
<med_ok> АП которая раздает - TENDA
<med_ok> АП которой хочу расширить покрытие - старый ADSL модем
<wan-man> а поточнее марку
<Sacri> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=png+vs+jpg
<wan-man> физическое подключение ТД к компу через LAN или USB?
<wan-man> если работает через LAN (писали, что ноут пингует х.х.1.1) зачем менять и подключать к ПК?
<med_ok> ТД - подключена к компу по ЛАН - это такое чудо zte zxv10 h108l
<med_ok> на кртинке - 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.2
<med_ok> оп
<med_ok> извиняюсь
<med_ok> 192.168.2.1 - 192.168.2.2
<med_ok> всмысле - зачем менять?
<med_ok> 192.168.1.1 пингуется с ноута, но при этом больше и ни чего
<med_ok> дальше и не пингуются ничего
<med_ok> ни по адресу ни поайпишнику
<wan-man> на х.х.2.1 и х.х.2.2 не пробовали ставить GW х.х.1.2 ?
<med_ok> пробовал
<med_ok> тогда дальше 192.168.1.2 не пингется
<med_ok> 1.1 уже не вижу
<med_ok> точнее не так
<med_ok> сейчас так и стоит
<wan-man> а с ПК все норм когда с ноута 1.1 не видите
<wan-man> ?
<med_ok> тоже нет
<med_ok> как только я подключаю физически
<med_ok> ТД к компу по ЛАН, то на компе инэт отваливается
<med_ok> при этом почемуто когда делаю PING ноута
<med_ok> а, нет не ноута
<med_ok> пинг например 8.8.8.8, то пишет что нет ответа от 192.168.2.2
<med_ok> т.е. он когда видит подключение по лану, как будто отдает предпочтение в него трафик отсылать
<wan-man> при подключении ТД по ЛАН вместо IP х.х.2.1 попробуй поставить х.х.1.3 и gw х.х.1.1
<wan-man> если не получится, то измени gw на х.х.1.2
<med_ok> т.е. у ТД поменять адрес, да?
<wan-man> да
<wan-man> и забыл, про х.х.2.2 попробуй его тоже заменить, например на х.х.1.4
<wan-man> чтобы они в одном диапазоне были
<wan-man> не могу гарантировать
<bosyi> ребята подскажите как на английском будет всплывающие сообщение вверху справа. совсем вылетело из головы. в юнити
<med_ok> т.е. на компе будет 2 интефейса с адресами из одной подсети?
<wan-man> gw на х.х.2.2 тоже меняем на х.х.1.2
<wan-man> согласен схема интересная
<[Raiden]> bosyi: notify может
<bosyi> точно
<bosyi> спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/b/9/c/5/a/5469d9336eb07292c1e70413caa.jpg - мужики нормально разложились.
<wan-man> если такой эксперимент не поможет, то точно нужно будет в iptables копать для проброса через твой wifi_usb
<med_ok> 2 интефейса с адресами из одной подсети?
<med_ok> правильно?
<wan-man> Raiden: вот это разложились так разложились, бревна не в моде
<wan-man> да
<Sacri> всё павильно сделали
<Sacri> мужыки
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты помнишь где настраиваеться количество кликов для открывания /закрывания окон и запуска приложений на панели задач?
<[Raiden]> именн она панели задач?
<[Raiden]> чего-то не помню таких настроек.
<tagezi> ну да.. у меня чото стало работать по двойному клику
<[Raiden]> фантастика.
<tagezi> толи я баран, толи девелоперы чото перемудрили
<[Raiden]> tagezi: у тебя классический таскбар или иконками?
<tagezi> класический
<tagezi> сс*
<tagezi> тока я себе 13.10 накатил.. тут ваще столько недоделок.. жесть просто )
<[Raiden]> сегодня пришло 4.11.1 в 13.04 с ппа
<[Raiden]> Я наверное до релиза не буду менять.
<tagezi> ну у меня  4.11.1 стоит теперь
<wan-man> и это правильно, я тоже накатил на нетбуке новую версию он у меня начал очень сильно глючить
<med_ok> wan-man: то же самое - инэт отваливается
<wan-man> теперь думаю как с минимумом гемороя откатиться
<tagezi> в дельфине открыветься по одному клику, как и было
 * Sacri пользует 12.04 на всех компах и серваках и довольная
<[Raiden]> а я сразу на двойной переключаю. Реже ошибаешся. Н овот откуда в таскбаре двойной - понятия не имею )
<wan-man> Sacri еще и ОНА? ;) неожиданно
<Sacri> та я вроде и не скрывала никогда
<tagezi> wan-man: не верь.. а то будет ещё больше неожиданостей )
<SergeyIT> wan-man, она, да еще и разумно мыслящая...
<wan-man> я просто на канале человек новый, ранее не знал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: `ну, это после сегодняшней обновы началось
<wan-man> очень приятно
<Sacri> я замужем, если что
<tagezi> жената*
<wan-man> я тоже, если что
<tagezi> замужем?
<[Raiden]> Ну,  в общем по 13.10 меня можно особо не беспокоить. Я толком не пользовался ещё.
<tagezi> =)
<wan-man> ;)
<[Raiden]> в стандартных настройках таскбара таких настроек нет
<tagezi> да я вижу (
<wan-man> tagezi, ты был самый внимательный ))
<tagezi> пирожок мне..
<wan-man> (----) ня
 * Sacri пошла спать
<tagezi> а мороженку?
<wan-man> что-то я напомогал med_ok, что он из канала выпал, как бы ничего не произошло
<wan-man> oo> и это ня
 * wan-man в ожидании результата от med_ok
<SergeyIT> и какой будет результат после гильотины, к примеру
<wan-man> результат может быть неожиданный
<wan-man> с радостью бы ему по iptables помог, но у самого опыта очень мало в этом
<tagezi> короче это разрабы это сделали
<tagezi> =(
<SergeyIT> разрабов к ответу!!!
<wan-man> SergeyIT, почему считаешь, что гильотина получится?
<[Raiden]> девелоперс девелоперс
<brestows> кто нить шарит в python
<brestows> ?
<tagezi> а чо там шарить то?
<tagezi> или тебе какие-то конкретные либы нужны?
<SergeyIT> wan-man, просто это самое эффективное средство
<brestows> надо узнать кол-во аргументов переданых программе
<tagezi> brestows: ну так отдебаж их
<tagezi> всмысле выведи в консоль, и посмотришь заодно их значение
<SergeyIT> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1009860/command-line-arguments-in-python
<brestows> SergeyIT спс то что надо
<SergeyIT> brestows, это не я - это гугуль (
<necrozlover> Всем доброго времени суток:)
<tagezi> во, починили.. быстро до них дошло ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.maui-project.org/en/
<[Raiden]> решили свой мод покодить де на кути5
<[Raiden]> ну и дистр видимо замутить
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_pR9FDDnjw
<tagezi> мс купит кути 5 и пака пака опен сорс.. с этими новыми веяниями
<[Raiden]> http://www.qupzilla.com/
<[Raiden]> сомнительно и у гпл продуктов есть 1 интересное свойство. МОжно форкнуть последнюю версию под гпл и развивать дальше
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а чего это мы не спим?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], tagezi: привет :)
<[Raiden]> привет. Я вот как раз собираюсь
<Scrimmer> зря
<tagezi> авторское право даёт возможность автору изменить лицензию в любое время не извещая пользователя.. и старая лецензия перестаёт с этого момента действовать
<tagezi> так что если не успел фокнуть, то досвилания
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как там у вас с погодой ?
<tagezi> да и нужно форкнуть качественно, а мс на изнанку выверниться
<tagezi> звёзды
<Scrimmer> дождей нет?
<tagezi> не
<Scrimmer> повезло
<tagezi> чего это они у нас дожны быть
<[Raiden]> ну пока нету никаких подвижек связанных с покупкой кути. Наоборот после выделения её из нокии оно стало сейчас наиболее свободным.
<[Raiden]> Нокия в агонии спасла кути от мс.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Scrimmer> в Севасе бяка, только сентябрь
<Scrimmer> 1 числа еще было более-менее прохладно
<Scrimmer> тепло*
<[Raiden]> В Австралии счейс весна
<Scrimmer> а вот со 2 числа холодрыга, дожди
<[Raiden]> сейчас
<Scrimmer> уже в куртках ходим
<Scrimmer> забавно
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: всмысле?
<Scrimmer> прохладно. или что ?)
<tagezi> да, в антарктиде сейчас тоже весна - минус 40
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Ну там  другое полушарие. У них сча теплеет )
<Scrimmer> думал кататься буду в сентябре
<Scrimmer> ага, как же
<Scrimmer> нкатался
<Scrimmer> кстати, вайн очень порадовал
<Scrimmer> на ура запускает ФШ CS6
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://www.australia.com/ru/about/australias-landscapes/australias-seasons/spring.aspx
<Scrimmer> и что интересно - не ругаеться на шрифты, которых в системе нет
<Scrimmer> тоесть в системе его нет, а в псд указан этот шрифт, то можно спокойно редактировать текст
<Scrimmer> и шрифт не изменится
<tagezi> вот тебе делать нечего
<Scrimmer> да че
<tagezi> ты бы ещё IE запустил бы под вайном
<Scrimmer> верстать надо
<Scrimmer> а под виртуалкой неудобно
<[Raiden]> спать идите. В мск кстати потепление небольшое +17 где-то
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> у нас тут +17, и это холодрыга
<tagezi> нормальные программы для этого есть, а не сфоткайжо
<Scrimmer> tagezi: какая программа откроет нормально PSD ?
<Scrimmer> с сохранением всех слоев и т.п. ?
<tagezi> это вопрос из области, а вчем в линуксе нормально запускаються dll
<Scrimmer> я не могу понять, в чем предьява?)
<AlexGluck> фотошоп открывает псд
<AlexGluck> он платный и есть под линукс
<Scrimmer> ну я как бы им и открываю
<Scrimmer> AlexGluck: под линукс == вайн?
<AlexGluck> ну так вот тебе и ответ
<Scrimmer> а я и не спрашивал про фш
<Scrimmer> я ему и рассказывал, что рад тому, что вайн спокойно запускает его
<tagezi> не, у него не купленый, он его стащил
<Scrimmer> а он говорит, что мне делать нечего
<tagezi> или ты его купил наконец?
<Scrimmer> и что есть нормальные проги помимо ФШ
<tagezi> гимп
<Scrimmer> он не открывает PSD
<Scrimmer> ну, открывает
<tagezi> делает намного больше чем фотошом
<Scrimmer> но оооочень криво
<tagezi> и открывает
<Scrimmer> я же не рисую, я только верстаю
<Scrimmer> давай я тебе дам PSD, посмотрим как оно его откроет
<AlexGluck> http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/photoshop-cs2-free.html
<tagezi> если ты не умеешь пользоваться нормальными программами, то это твои проблеммы
<AlexGluck> вот вам пруф юзайте
<Scrimmer> tagezi: емаё
<Scrimmer> шо ты хочешь от меня?
<Scrimmer> я тебе сказал -я не сижу не рисую в фш
<tagezi> ничего
<Scrimmer> у меня фш под вайном работает на ура
<Scrimmer> че ты пристал?
<AlexGluck> скример я дал ссылку там всё по полочкам и официально бесплатно
<Scrimmer> AlexGluck: блин, у меня он давно стоит, только CS6
<AlexGluck> купил?
<Scrimmer> я тоже умею пользоваться гуглом
<Scrimmer> нет, скачал
<AlexGluck> фу вор
<Scrimmer> а тут не бесплатно
<AlexGluck> :-D
<Scrimmer> тут таже пиратка
<AlexGluck> нет, там официально от компании адоб бесплатный кс2
<Scrimmer> там коммент есть
<Scrimmer> от Евгения Цепенюка
<Scrimmer> 50х50
<AlexGluck> 5 сек
<Scrimmer> и этот фш, кстати, криво открывает psd последних версий
<Scrimmer> вырезает большую часть слоев
<Scrimmer> AlexGluck: http://i.imgur.com/dDgJqqu.png
<AlexGluck> и?
<Scrimmer> просто скрин, как все работает (:
<AlexGluck> так я главное что официально бесплатно говорил
<Scrimmer> я бедный студет :3
<Scrimmer> хотя 20$/месяц - не так уж и много
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6Ybg4gNopDk/UiuB6IHl9SI/AAAAAAAAD6k/62vY4K7wr80/w1019-h652-no/snapshot1.png
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ?)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а что это у тя в правом нижнем углу?
<tagezi> Это не у меня а у него
<tagezi> центр приложений
<tagezi> это 13ю10
<tagezi> .*
<Scrimmer> первая бэта?
<Scrimmer> хм, не могу понять
<Scrimmer> у меня когда 60-70% оперативы загружается, ось начинает тормозить
<Scrimmer> это из-за файла подкачки?
<tagezi> это из-за фотошопа )
<Scrimmer> а вот фиг тебе
<Scrimmer> чем то нагрузил, не помню чем
<tagezi> вирусов вайн тебе наставил вот они и жрут твою памятб
<Scrimmer> и вайна тогда не было
<Scrimmer> когда я это заметил
<AlexGluck> вайн и вирусы?
<Scrimmer> он меня троллит
<tagezi> и фотошоп
<tagezi> хотя фотошоп сам как вирус - мозг разжижает )
<AlexGluck> tagezi: чё то ты пургу начал гнать
<Scrimmer> AlexGluck: он ярый ненавистник фотошопа
<Scrimmer> считает, что гимп куда лучше
<Scrimmer> уже год или полтора мне это доказывает
<AlexGluck> мне гимпа за глаза, но я квадратики рисую и фон меняю у иконок
<tagezi> да дело не втом что гимп мощнее фш, причем намного.. дело в том что гимп воровать не нужно
<AlexGluck> tagezi: +1
<AlexGluck> с этим согласен
<UNIm95> tagezi: гимпу в некоторых местах до фотошопа еще пилить и пилить.
<tagezi> бензопилу купи
<UNIm95> но важна не машина на которой ехать а водила и механик которые ее ковыряют
<AlexGluck> холивар *принёс попкорн*
<UNIm95> если человек привык к фотошопу то пусть с ним работает
<Scrimmer> холивар из-за того, что tagezi не может понять, что я НЕ РИСУЮ
<Scrimmer> а только беру псд, смотрю че и как и верстаю в html
<Scrimmer> иногда смотрю свойства и смотрю отступы
<UNIm95> если он ничего  еще делал то пусть с гимпа попробует
<Scrimmer> а гимпа с .psd не дружит
<tagezi> пдс открываються и в веб версии
<UNIm95> Scrimmer:  в psd макет дают?
<Scrimmer> UNIm95: да
<tagezi> AlexGluck: у тебя на базе какой хубунты сделано?
<AlexGluck> что?
<tagezi> ну у тебя же убунта с крысой?
<AlexGluck> я с начала поставил лубунту 13.04 потом хфсе-десктоп
<AlexGluck> х86
<AlexGluck> нетбук асус 1005пе
<tagezi> а ядро какой у тебя сейчас?
<AlexGluck> 3.8.0-27
<tagezi> угу, спасибо )
<AlexGluck> а зачем тебе? я давно не обновлял
<tagezi> да я смотрю что тут накрутили в 13.10
<tagezi> ядро 3.11.0.-4
<UNIm951> Scrimmer:  а тебе в png присылать не могут?
<Scrimmer> UNIm951: будет очень неудобно
<tagezi> :D в bmp
<Scrimmer> я не смогу посмотреть размер шрифта, какой шрифт и т.п.
<Scrimmer> процент прозрачности
<Scrimmer> и наложенных эфектов
<UNIm95> Scrimmer: В этом случае только в вайне
<Scrimmer> дак я ж и не жаловался!
<Scrimmer> =\
<AlexGluck> http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=53002
<Scrimmer> хм
<UNIm95> Scrimmer:  Что?
<Scrimmer> да не, все норм
<Scrimmer> всем пока
<AlexGluck> http://soft.mail.ru/pressrl_page.php?id=53002
<AlexGluck> бб
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-08
<Sacri> авотия
<andrex> идиобратно
<Sacri> это только у меня падает indicator-weather постоянно или так и задумано?
<andrex> так задумао
<andrex> н
<_d4vid> re..
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> tagezi, за кого проголосаовал?
 * andrex приставил пистолет к голове tagezi
<tagezi> голосовал?
<tagezi> andrex: у вас что, день выборов?
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> угу
<andrex> пристрелил бы всех их
<tagezi> кого выбираете?
<tagezi> да, я стобой согласен, нужно ввести графу растрелять всех, и сразу станет проще выбирать
<andrex> да очередного воровайку в судебную хрень какуюто, надо пойти посмотреть)
<tagezi> я опять с датой завис в этой Йкубунту создано быть просто"
<tagezi> "*
<tagezi> уже в местах поменял.. наверное, они третье нашли куда сунуть..
<tagezi> в двух*
<_Jane_> Âñåì ïðèâåò =)
<ubuntuhelp> _Jane_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<UNIm95> Ох нифига себе
<royek> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
<royek> chroot: не удалось выполнить команду «/bin/bash»: Ошибка формата выполняемого файла
<royek> ой
<royek> не туда
<royek> а может тут кто знает почему не могу чрут сделать?
<andrex> рота подьем!!!
<Scrimmer> andrex: ДОРОВ
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как вообще?
<andrex> с работы приполз тока)
<andrex> а вы ивотные отдыхали поди :D
<Scrimmer> andrex: прям на всю катушку разошлись
<Scrimmer> веселье тут было, ухх
<andrex> эээ а меня не позвали :\
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты же работал
<andrex> а у нас выборы
<Scrimmer> andrex: деньги зарабатывал, самосовершенствовался. а мы прожигали свое время развлекаясь, эх повезло тебе же
<Scrimmer> чтото я не туда поехал
<andrex> разварачивай драндулетку и пидаль обратно)
<andrex> е
<Scrimmer> andrex: бухой что ли ?)
<andrex> не угадал)
<Scrimmer> балинский
<andrex> был бы бухой яб уже убанилсо и замутилсо давно)
<andrex> и парольна комп сменил чтоб труднее было попасть
<Scrimmer> andrex: и начал бы звонить своим бывшим провайдерам и дышать в трубку?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: и тебе привет
<tagezi> странная 13.10 какая-то.. время вобще не ставит, даже из консоли не хочет выставляться
<UNIm95> andrex: Пароль которым зашифрованы разделы? да ты монстр
<tagezi> какая-то байда именно с хельсенским временем ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: А что не так?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну он показываеть по гринвичу, вместо финского.. при этом если ставишь калиннград, то всё нормально
<UNIm95> Немного не понял
<UNIm95> у тебя какая де?
<tagezi> кде
<tagezi> кубунту 13.10
<UNIm95> tagezi: спрашивай у раудена
<tagezi> UNIm95: райден не знает
<UNIm95> переходи на гнома/ хфце =)
<tagezi> нафига? а когда там будут баги куда переходить? на винду? макОС?
<tagezi> и потом, райден пользователь, а не разраб, чего его спрашивать по версиям которые он даже в глаза не видел?
<andrex> на ланчпаде спроси, типа "вы че тама, совсем пик пик пик?"
<tagezi> Ну, да.. я вот последний день телеги только и строчу.. то на одну прогу, то на другую
<tagezi> биплатный тестер, блин )
<andrex> ну все норм совт тож нахаляву)
<andrex> бери платную поддержку и пущай они тебе все чинят сами)
<[Raiden]> http://tinyurl.com/ojkqe89
<[Raiden]> mp3
<Sacri> ахаха
 * Sacri мимо крокодила
<[Raiden]> Ох http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37854
<Sacri> ппц
<Sacri> лучше бы в йоллу пошел работать уборщицей
<[Raiden]> йолки палки
<[Raiden]> я кстати джолой называл, но наверное твой вариант верный.
<Sacri> ну так фины же
<Sacri> конечно Йолла
<[koshka]> Хелло
<SergeyIT> хи
<Sacri> нет
<[Raiden]> Ньюкла
<[koshka]> Серега, как дела?)
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты какойто не общительный
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-XwPjn9YY
<Scrimmer> ребятульки
<Scrimmer> а есть какойнибудь норм будильник под убунту ?)
<[Raiden]> крон (гуи по вкусу) + мп3
<Scrimmer> хардкор?
<[Raiden]> да хоть ласковый май
<Scrimmer> я не про мр3
<Scrimmer> )
<andrex> да не гирьку на леске подвешиваеш над кроватью)
<Scrimmer> andrex: ты уже проснулся что ле?
<andrex> да
<Scrimmer> andrex: пока тебя не было
<Scrimmer> мы пришли к выводу, что ты какойто не общительный и не подходишь для нашей веселой компании
<andrex> а я видел
<Scrimmer> ой дач то ты там видел
<andrex> ну и сделал вывод, что пускай темный мужык так и думает, и не мешает царские дела творить)
<andrex> и*
<Scrimmer> это ты де темного мужыка нашел?
<Scrimmer> опять пьяный?
<andrex> ща
<Scrimmer> я не уверен, что хочу это видеть
<andrex> а воть
<Scrimmer> будем считать, что я тебе поверил
<andrex> 03:28:15    Scrimmer | andrex: ты какойто не общительный
<Scrimmer> andrex: споки
<andrex> давай давай, лентяй) а я пошел хавку делать:P
<andrex> а гирьку повешай, вдруг не услышешь будильник )
<tagezi> ему герлетину нужно повесить.. что бы больше не просыпал )
<andrex> да не это по божески)
<andrex> гирькой шандарахнит, так весь день будет болеть)
<tagezi> странно, сборки сегодня не было
<[Raiden]> Лучший телефон для меня - андройд и звонилка которая переходит от спокойной к более назойливой мелодии + повторы
<tagezi> andrex: а по поводу платной поддержки.. нужно наоборот.. понять как это всё не работает, и начать неработающюю систему за деньги делать другим )
<[Raiden]> мой телефон - мой будильник
<andrex> с электрошоком поди)
<tagezi> угу ))
<andrex> tagezi, ну да неплохая идея)
<tagezi> разряд )
<[Raiden]> Есть у меня ещё запасной более экстримальный будильник. Больше шума создаётся + что бы отключить надо решить нескольк опростых примеров
<[Raiden]> но тоже на телефоне.
<tagezi> проще акум вытащить
<[Raiden]> у меня в гелевом чехле. В любом случае придется делать пробуждающие действия )
<andrex> у меня есть будильник, тама короче чтоб отключить придется поползать по комнате, будильник выстреливает шариком который улетает в рандомном направлении, и пока этот шарик обратно не воткнеш не вырубтся
<[Raiden]> тоже ок
<andrex> клево будет если в открытое окно вылетит зимой)
<andrex> придется будильнику тудаже полететь
<[Raiden]> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.solllidsoft.testtimechooser - если вдруг захотите попробовать и нехватает дефолта.
<andrex> да в росии все это не работает), будильник по голове молотком получит, а хозяин дальше спать)))
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> _Jane_, а ты кто?
<andrex> шпионъ
<andrex> ну воть опять фринода взбесилась
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-01
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: значит говоришь не стоит пока трогать 4.3 либhe
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: эт почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что пока 4.3.1
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ждать до 4.3.3
<tagezi> ну, если тебе нужна очень высокая стабильность, то да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда ее ждать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> к декабрю.
<tagezi> Неделя 44 , Oct 27, 2014 - Nov 2, 2014
<tagezi> к декабрю уже 4.3.4 должны выпустить
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/4.3/ru
<tagezi> но это если сново серьёзных ошибок не найдут, потому что 4.3.0 задержали на неделю
<tagezi> там ошибка с проверкой орфографии была серьёзна
<tagezi> +я )
<tagezi> помне, так 4.3.0 уже была вменяемая, покрайте мере в кальк всё очень предсказуемо, 4.3.1 исправили порядка 100 обибок.. после 4.3.4 будут исправлять только критические ошибки, ошибки в безопасности и в языковых пакетах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут увидел 4.2.6 secfix какой то
<tagezi> но наши уже не будут посыласть исправления в языковые пакеты.. они и сейчас в обновления не особо стремяться посылать, так что ляпы, типа красный квадрат и зелёный круг остануться  ))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это выпущено потому что после выпуска 4.2.6 были найдены ошибки в безопасности
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо ставить
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40481
<tagezi> веска после х.у.4 расматриваеться как супер стабильная, которую рекомендуют ставить консервативным пользователям, которым нужна повышеная стабильность, поэтому безопастность будут фикситься каждый раз как найдут, пока следующая ветка
<tagezi> не достигнет состояния Still
<tagezi> Чирков, бяка, весно поменяет статьи до не узнаваемости, потом крафней.. запарлся ругаться с ним.. чо у него за мозг, куда глаза вообще смотрят когда он правит (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уговорил. ставлю 4.3. только опять придется из миранды выходить
<tagezi> зачем выходить из миранды?
<tagezi> в винде вроде тоже не нужно перезагружаться при установке ЛО
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конфликт либ. заменить надо.
<tagezi> миранда теже либы пользует?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо закрыть проги которые пользуют расшаренные либы
<tagezi> научился бы ты ставить паралельно, а )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то ли миранда, то ли мозила я не помню. сейчас заскринить попробую
<tagezi> есть возможность ставить даже ЛО паралельно разные версии, что бы они не тискали либы другдруга
<tagezi> блин, щас найду ссылку на чела, может помучить его, а то он всёравно только ноет в сообществе по поводу найденыйх им ошибок.. пусть пользу сослужит )))
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://postimg.org/image/cjevjgul9/
<tagezi> http://forumooo.ru/index.php/topic,4348.0/msg,26609.html
<tagezi> ну вот ape говорит что у него все ЛО на винде стоят паралельно ещё с 3.6, и AOO
<tagezi> зачем ему этот заопарк я не понимаю, но видимо очень нужен.. некоторые монетки коллекционируют, некоторые марки.. он наверное версии пост ООо =))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так выход
<tagezi> хотя можно действительно просто закрыть прогу, поставить и снова открыть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> установка прошла успешно
<tagezi> ну, хорошо.. я тогда пойду статью дописывать
<Sergey_IT> как и ремонт, статью закончить нельзя...
<tagezi> статьи можно, учебник нельзя )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> издание ...дцатое исправленное и дополненное
<Sergey_IT> статью тоже нельзя закончить, можно только прервать... и начать новую
<OnkelTem> Поставил 14.04.1 в VirtualBox... Обалдеваю от того, что по-прежнему не работает переключения языка по Caps lock
<tagezi> OnkelTem: что значит не работает?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: 1) в настройках typing вообще нет опции переключить на конкретную локаль, только дебильный цикл - следующая локаль
<OnkelTem> 2) это переехало в gnome-tweal-tool, но оно тупо на работает. Вообще ничего не делает.
<tagezi> а нафига использовать гном?
<tagezi> OnkelTem: те чо делать нечего?
<OnkelTem> Ну это... Меня kde бесит, вот.
<OnkelTem> Куча ненужного 100 лет барахла
<OnkelTem> Мне нужен нормальный запускатель окошек )
<OnkelTem> А не система-ради-системы. Но! Конечно в смысле настройки kde круче. Один лишь нюанс - я его поставил только потому, что он в отличие от Гномега умеет переключать нормально локаль, как мне надо. И как раньше Гном умел, но...
<OnkelTem> разучился
<tagezi> о и ты тудаже.. если позводют сделать выбор то мозг взрывается
<tagezi> если не нравиться выбор, то сили и не пищи )
<tagezi> меня вообще порожает, кде нет ничего лишнего, там просто можно всё настроить, большенство людей привыкли что у них весь выбор - это 2 настройки из 3 возможностей, и если у них чуть больше, мозг взрывается
<tagezi> ставять себе кастыли, и ноют что хромать приходиться
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  ставь хфце
<OnkelTem> tagezi: по ходу на кде остаюсь, пипец гном какой страшный стал
<OnkelTem> там даже (будете смеяться) не работают шорткаты если язык меняешь
<OnkelTem> просто кошмар какой-то, родом из я не знаю - из 90-х?
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: XNJ&
<UNIm95> Что?
<UNIm95> Как?
<UNIm95> не может быть
<UNIm95> ты шутишь?
<OnkelTem> Ну так. Поставил свежачок - Fedora 20, в Виртуал бокс
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: тестирую на простом шорткате - Super+L. Если включена английская раскладка, все ок, экран блокируется. Если включена русская - вообще ноль эффекта
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: а ctrl+c/v работают?
<OnkelTem> сейчас проверю
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: ага, в gedit работает
<OnkelTem> Так, ладно. Очередные потерянные часы на очередную попытку потрогать Гном. Пора работать. Ну хоть 2 репорта запостил
<OnkelTem> Кстати, пока я наслаждался гномом, придумал ему обзывательство. Но поскольку за это могут забанить, тут писать не будет
<OnkelTem> не буду
<OnkelTem> но если кому интересно, могу в личку шепнуть ))
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Гном почти мертв
<UNIm95> можешь и сюда говорить
<OnkelTem> Гном - Говном
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Всего-то?
<OnkelTem> ну я так, скромненько. Вообще, я люблю коверканные слова, где лишь одна буква меняется. Даже список веду )
<OnkelTem> А тут - две буквы вставленно, нещитово
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: они хотят по ходу сделать free-версию OSX
<UNIm95> А глобального меню передрать у юнати не  могут?
<OnkelTem> ясен пень, free as in freedom, not as in free beer!
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: а они уже разве это не сделали? По-моему там и так очень похоже все. Правда... лично я вообще не пользуюсь тем экраном, что в Юнити, что в гноме
<OnkelTem> бестолковый, ничего лучше Finder'а пока еще не придумали
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: лучше тоталкоммандера пока не придумали.
<tagezi> зачем они ?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Кто именно
<UNIm95> ?
<tagezi> тотал командер?
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: ну, это разные штуки
<UNIm95> tagezi: он дико удобен
<tagezi> говорят что в гробу тоже дико удобно )
<UNIm95> У mc есть недостаток: нет табов
<OnkelTem> Finder - это как Alt-F2, только в МакОСе и в 100 раз удобнее
<tagezi> они все не нужны
<UNIm95> Забулеждаешься
<tagezi> терпеть их не мог ещё с 95 винды..
<UNIm95> Заблуждаешься*
<UNIm95> + mc не умеет копирование в очередь
<tagezi> сколько раз пробовал, весно только мешают работать
<UNIm95> что позволяет кинуть файлы в копирование и дальше по файловой системе гулять.
<OnkelTem> tagezi: мы о двух разных вещах говорим - о файл менеджере и ланчере
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Что-что а лаунчер без нормальной менюхи говно.
<OnkelTem> по поводу ланчера, я помню в Убунте была попытка эту штуку сделать, и я даже пользовался ею одно время, но там вечно какие-то грабли были 1) со скоростью работы и с 2) индексацией
<OnkelTem> а вот друг показывал как это работает на маке - вот это реально крутота
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Так в убунте на питоне пишут. Это дико медленная хреновина
<OnkelTem> ищет - везде и мгновенно - в бинарниках, в файлах, в письмах!
<OnkelTem> причем все вот под рукой буквально. Причем у меня даже мак есть! Но... как я неоднократно рассказывал, там стоит убунта )))
<UNIm95> Делал на питоне Seam covering изображение 1000*1000 обрабатывал минуту
<OnkelTem> потому как я не представляю, как это можно жить без apt
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: ну это изврат. Почему не использовать питон для запуска нативной либы?
<UNIm95> Сишная прога менее чем за секунду оригинал из 15Mпикселей
<OnkelTem> в php вон gd - тоже тормозное чудовище
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: потому что питон тормозит
<OnkelTem> я всегда тупо пускаю imagemagick через exec()
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  Можешь на хабре почитать статейку про XVM- мод для танков.
<UNIm95> Там они сначала на питоне писать пробовали, потом на js и добрались до явы(!) которая оказалась быстрее их всех
<OnkelTem> микроскопом гвозди
<UNIm95> В смысле?
<OnkelTem> быстрее всего был бы lua ;-) ну, после c
<tagezi> вы помоему каждый на своей волне, как-то )
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: в том смысле, что скриптовые языки они несколько для другого
<OnkelTem> а ява... она все равно тормозная, если судить по всем тормозным прогам
<UNIm95> Уверен что даже ява быстрее луа
<OnkelTem> хоть все любители явы и заявляются, что нифига, она быстрая, но ок.. Приведите пример быстрой ява программы? Может Азуреус? Или может Eclipse?
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: приведи пример быстрой программы на луа =)
<OnkelTem> ну тогда пусть сравнят с uTorrent (на худой конец - kTorrent) и с Siblime Text, на котором я жениться скоро собираюсь
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: не с чем сравнивать, и отдельных программ на Луа я не видел. В WoW весь UI писан на Lua например. И не только в нем
<OnkelTem> но читал о языке, там много внимания уделялось именно быстродействию. И ориентирован язык был именно на запуск функций из си-шных библиотек
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: луа же скриптовый язык
<OnkelTem> и кстати язык сам по себе очень красивый и удобный. Как javascript, только без его граблей
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: да, но еще не значит, что он в принципе тормозной. Ведь скриптовые языки нужны в основном для автоматизации какой-то работы с существующими объектами
<OnkelTem> писанными не на этом языке ) Ну, я так это вижу )
<UNIm95> Скрипты всегда тормозней натива.
<OnkelTem> ну, как правило да, хотя сильно зависит от компилятора. Например, я уверен, что может быть ситуация, когда прога скомпиленная на паскале будет работать медленнее, чем прога, скомпиленная из си, и даже скрипта на луа
<OnkelTem> О, вспомнил! Секунду
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: http://golang.org/
<OnkelTem> Вот этот мега-быстрый
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: первая часть не удивительна. на Си разрабатываю больше чем на паскале=> поэтому и либы быстрые
<OnkelTem> Судя по отзывам. Все хочу в нем покопаться, но пока не было возможности.
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: си быстрее, по-любому чем любой наверное язык.
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  >_<
<UNIm95> Ассемблер?
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: Почитай/посмотри Go
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: ах, ну да, еще он ))
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: но чесн гря я не уверен, что на ассемблере возможно писать что-то большое, поэтому просто его не рассматриваю. В случае чего, можно и на сях вставки делать, если очень хочется )
<UNIm95> Нет ни малейшего интереса к этому Go.  еще один язык который лучше<вставить предыдущий популярный язык>
<OnkelTem> Зря
<UNIm95> Си и ява кормили, кормят и будут кормить
<UNIm95> стабильно, быстро качественно.
<OnkelTem> Си - ок. Ява... ну, на любителя. Язык, в котором "рулят Предметы" - по-определению однобок. Вообще классический ООП - не очень.
<OnkelTem> на мой взгляд javscript более красив и гибок
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Яваскрит тормознее явы
<UNIm95> скрипт*
<UNIm95> Прочти статейку про XVM
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: толку-то от такого сравнения, если сейчас в интернете работает только яваскрипт условно говоря
<OnkelTem> ну знаешь ты как бог си и яву, и что с ними дальше делать, если ты например задумал сделать веб-приложение?
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: у мелких фирм -- да. У крупных всегда идёт переходя на яву
<UNIm95> переход*
<OnkelTem> Google - мелкая?
<OnkelTem> Где там переход на яву?
<OnkelTem> Или яндекс например
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  ты видимо не знаешь сколько всего есть для явы ЕЕ
<UNIm95> Внутренняя логика, мапредьюс
<OnkelTem> Я очень рад за них. А ты видимо не сопоставляешь сколько бабла сосредоточено в веб-секторе и на т.н. корпоративном рынке "крупных" фирм )
<OnkelTem> Хотя конечно в вебе ты тоже можешь на яве писать. На сервере.
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  Google app Engine использует Jetty: контейнер сервелетов.
<OnkelTem> А nodejs использует javascript :)
<OnkelTem> причем кол-во библиотек просто зашкаливает
<UNIm95> как и тормоза
<OnkelTem> если по-назначению и с умом использовать инструмент - никаких тормозов не должно быть
<UNIm95> фейсбук нанимает дохрена кодеров, которые переписывают их php код на си
<UNIm95> так как скорости не хватает
<OnkelTem> а чего не на яву? )
<UNIm95> потому что ява и пхп примерно равны по скорости
<OnkelTem> и это не смотря на то, что ява - компилятор, а пхп - интерпретатор
<OnkelTem> так все же может в яве проблема в днк?
<OnkelTem> почему Vuze и Eclipse такие упоротые по скорости?
<UNIm95> У явы проблема в GC
<OnkelTem> Но его же можно отключить, верно?
<UNIm95> когда он наступает все нити потоков замораживаются
<OnkelTem> Чисто посмотреть, как будет без него например, минут 10
<UNIm95> что бы потом OOM-killer вырудил весь софт на сервере
<UNIm95> вырубил*
<UNIm95> охрененная идея
<OnkelTem> Ладно, я понимаю, что проблема с Eclipse возможно в его архитектуре. Но я реально в шоке перманентном от того, что когда я открываю в нем проект на Drupal, он сжирает 800 метров оперативы! Ну как так то?
<UNIm95> что может то и в кэш в оперативки тащит
<UNIm95> или еще чего. но очень показателен Эклипс в другом: на его базе наделали столько ETL сред что мама не горюй
<UNIm95> причем использовать эти среды могут реально обезьяны, которые о компе улышали вчера а об экономике месяц назад
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: подтверждаю.
<OnkelTem> а томроза эклипса - причта во языцех...
<OnkelTem> А когда приходит DLTK, можно идти в спортзал
<UNIm95> Парни бы с удовольствием ускорились бы, но переход на си может порушить совместимость со старыми приложениями/расширениями и так далее
<UNIm95> Что такое DLTK?
<OnkelTem> Процесс, который индексирует код
<OnkelTem> Когда у тебя в проекте 15 000 файлов (типа друпал с модулями), огребаешь по полной
<UNIm95> так вот как называется эта херь
<UNIm95> которая мне эклипс на 5 минут вешает после старта
<OnkelTem> она, родимая. Можно отрубить...Но тогда по ctrl-click на функции ничего не будет, а это уже регрессия
<UNIm95> тогда и эклипс нафиг не нуден
<UNIm95> нужен*
<OnkelTem> ну, в принципе да
<tagezi> какой смысл было писать балуу, когда он работает ещё более глючно чем непомук? )
<tagezi> зря, кдешники набрали себе индусов.. испортят последнюю нормальную вещь
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Вроде хфсе жив
<tagezi> хфсе тоже теперь индокитайци лепят?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  линусу может надоесть вся эта фигня и он напишет свое DE с блекджеком и каратистками
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> вроде завис уже 2-й год на версии 4.12
<tagezi> ну, а причем тогда тут это?
<UNIm95> tagezi: допилен до состояния полно готовности
<tagezi> это индивидуальная точка зрения
<tagezi> мне например его нужно допиливать охренеть как, что бы пользоваться им удобно, когда я хочу просто мышкой поводить
<UNIm95> tagezi: а гном/кеды/юнайти не надо?
<tagezi> кеды не нужно.. даже настраивать приходиться минут 5 после установки
<tagezi> юнити вообще не удобно
<tagezi> гном я сто лет не пробовал, но то что пробывал последний раз, помоему ещё хуже чем юнити
<UNIm95> tagezi:  уверен? я их пытался 3 часа настроить, а глобальное меню не заработало.
<tagezi> у кого?
<tagezi> у кед?
<UNIm95> Да. У кед
<tagezi> что ты называешь глобальным меню?
<UNIm95> версия при убуте 14.04
<UNIm95> виджет/апплет на панели
<tagezi> у меня из коробки работает
<UNIm95> или как эта хрень верно в кедах называется
<tagezi> я его даже не настраивал )
<UNIm95> Он работает хреново: у лисицы любое меню только со второго клика открывалось
<tagezi> у меня всё работает, если не считать что балу зачем-то создаёт зомби 100500 штук
<UNIm95> то есть первый раз пустое
<UNIm95> а второй раз со всем чем надо.
<tagezi> у меня нормально открывается
<tagezi> =) ты чо там куришь? )
<UNIm95> Далее хрен пойми как запускаются приложения в автостарте
<UNIm95> поставил скайп в автозагрузку еще в гноме2
<tagezi> в автосазранениях сеансов?
<UNIm95> хфце и кеды подхватило
<UNIm95> но при новом логине запускает вторую копию скайпа
<UNIm95> та же хрень с каирой
<tagezi> короче, я могу пользоваться любым ифейсом, впринципе я ими и пользуюсь, но основной у меня кеды, потому они простые, шустрые и мало жрут памяти
<UNIm95> Ок. Но вроде ты только сам говорил что балу зомбей создает =)
<tagezi> сидеть и хоиварить, я не буду.. я не знаю почему у тебя что не пашет, всё что ты перечислил у меня работает нормально, я не имею проблем с этим.. всмысле не меня устраивает, а реально без глюков, нормально
<tagezi> балу да, непонятно нафига меняли непомук, так как непомук хоть отрубить можно было
<UNIm95> Может завтра запилю видос со свежего инсталла и тебе покажу
<tagezi> портиться система, становиться всё больше на недопилы похожа
<UNIm95> Ок?
<tagezi> да, покажи )) можно я не буду просыпаться для этого ))
<UNIm95> Неа
<UNIm95> проснёшься.
<UNIm95> Хотя сейчас мне тоже спать пора.
<tagezi> мне завтра нужно статью дописать, так что не пиши длинное видио тогда )
<UNIm95> Мне еще читый инсталл запилить
<UNIm95> чистый*
<UNIm95> tagezi: Знаешь как из консоли систему в ждущий режим отправить?
<tagezi> если будешь ставить кеды, ставь 32 бита, они стабильнее и пошустрее )
<tagezi> не, не помнб уже
<UNIm95> так хост у меня 32 бита
<tagezi> я тут как-то вспоминал как ребут пишеться ))
<UNIm95> хоть и может 64 запускать но смысла нет.
<tagezi> давно в голой консольке не работал, больше года наверное
<UNIm95> дам вм только 2гб рамы
<tagezi> да до 8 можно не париться 32 ставить
<tagezi> пая нормально держит их
<tagezi> я вообще не понимаю эту моду всем втюхивать 64 бит, если 32 нормально работает, причем стабильнее и шустрее
<UNIm95> Прогресс
<tagezi> как бы разорить мс? )
<tagezi> достали своими .. эм.. выпенризмами
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-02
<UNIm95> tagezi: А в  чем различие между kubuntu-desktop и kubuntu-full?
<UNIm95> Ставлю систему с минимального диска
<tagezi> UNIm95: никогда не задумывался.. ставлю систему всегда с лава
<UNIm95> tagezi: глянь какой пакет у тебя установлен.
<tagezi> kubuntu-desktop  стоит
<UNIm95> Спасибо
<UNIm95> tagezi:  При старте после логина в терминале free -m used 789 cached 348
<UNIm95> 441 метр выжран
<UNIm95> и ничего не запущено.
<tagezi> ну, у меня в виртуалке всегда 250 занимала.. ничего не могу сказать
<UNIm95> у меня на крыске при такой загрузке бегают скайп, пиджин дропбок
<UNIm95> Причем это чистый инсталл
<UNIm95> на новый винчестер
<tagezi> ну блин, не ко мне вопрсы.. я не админ, почему у тебя может так занимать
<tagezi> я тебе могу сказать только как у меня
<UNIm95> Просто ты говорил что кеды мало жрут
<UNIm95> и легко настраивать
<tagezi> давай перезагружусь скажу сколько у меня сейчас после всех настроек ест
<UNIm95> давай
<tagezi> ну, у меня мало едят
<tagezi> у меня 310 до запуска кошелька, кошелёк выжерает почти 100 сразуже
<UNIm95> А что за кошелёк?
<tagezi> KWallet
<tagezi> он хранит пароли, впринципе, можно отрубить, я просто пользую кмайл, а он без кошелька не хочет сохранять пароль
<UNIm95> 100 v, zf ühfzbkre gfhjktq/
<UNIm95> *мб на хранилку паролей
<UNIm95> охренеть
<tagezi> а так у меня запущен куалес, кмайл, акрегатор и есть 580 мегов
<tagezi> в виртуалку, сколько не ставил, всегда встовало так что ест ~250 мегобайт, но я ставлюсь всегда с лайва.. твой способ как-то не понятен
<UNIm95> tagezi: ставлю систему с mini.iso
<tagezi> да я знаю
<UNIm95> полу apt-get install kubuntu-desktor
<tagezi> наверное что бы трафик сохранить, больше недлячего
<UNIm95> что бы сразу апдейты приехали
<tagezi> ну, вот они сразу и апдетят тебе занимаемое место в памяти, наверное ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: после апдейта ребут
<tagezi> у меня с хромиумом, больше 1,3 панями кеды не выжирают, так что я реально не понимаю твоих проблем, почему у тебя так много жрёт, не ко мне..
<tagezi> почему не отключить кошелёк, блютус, и всю остальную ненужную шалупень, я тоже не знаю
<tagezi> UNIm95: а у тебя что пользуется как виртуалка
<UNIm95> tagezi: vbox
<UNIm95> это еще без апдейтов
<UNIm95> стоп
<tagezi> а дрова ты доставляешь?
<UNIm95> я имел в виду что еще дрова не достовля
<UNIm95> просле инсталла раширений потребление снизилось до 390
<tagezi> вообще странно, потому что в виртуалке, у меня, всегда показывало меньше потребляемой памяти, чем когда на живую ставишь
<tagezi> для 32-бит - ~250 , для 64-бит - ~ 410
<tagezi> UNIm95: а чем в хубунту можно заменить дельфин?
<UNIm95> tagezi: А в чем киллер фича дельфина?
<tagezi> Thunar и половины не может (
<tagezi> Ф3 - окно попалам с папками,  Ф4 - консоль выезжает
<UNIm95> tagezi: F4- через пкм
<UNIm95> F3- да не хватает
<tagezi> а на клавишу повесить?
<tagezi> и потом это вот так выглядет http://itmag.es/UVjp
<UNIm95> tagezi:  тебе в той же директории в которй и работаешь?
<tagezi> а не новый терминал фиг знает где )
<UNIm95> не так не умеет
<UNIm95> Как в кедах разрешение экрана поменять?
<tagezi> я вот тосле того как это прочухал, и как это удобно, наутилус вообще не перевариваю.. что бы этого добиться, нужно довига плагинов поставить, и при этом вся эта карета будет скрипеть и глючить
<tagezi> настройки - экран
<UNIm95> И почему кеды vbox-вое изменение размеров экрана не поддерживают
<tagezi> эм..
<UNIm95> причем дрова я уже доставил
<tagezi> ну наверное это звисит от дров VB
<UNIm95> эта же версия виртуалки с xfce работает без проблем
<tagezi> ну значит должно поддерживать
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/31vLg
<UNIm95> Черт а это очень информативно.
<tagezi> остальное от дров зависит, как и всегда
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> да, согласен, не обычно выглядит, но и настройки не каждый день меняешь
<UNIm95> держать настройку разрешения экрана в иконке отключения F11
<UNIm95> Черт
<UNIm95> а терминал через F4 не плох
<UNIm95> причем овсем не плох
<tagezi> да, я только из-за дельфина и остался, если быть совсем честным.. ну и ещё из-за мелких плюшек.. остальное как везде
<tagezi> например, альт+ф2
<UNIm95> Стоп. оказывается дрова vbox  не встали
<UNIm95> куда тогда 50 метров освободили?
<tagezi> вылезает панелька вверху.. она может работать как калькулятор, может как поиск, может.. короче она супер )
<tagezi> балуу завершир работу, наверное )
<UNIm95> так балу же в 4.13
<tagezi> когда в бете 2 сломали эту панельку, меня реально растроило.. так удобно считать, а вот калькулятора, нормально го такого, как в гноме, в кде нет
<UNIm95> а по дефолту в 14.04 4.11
<UNIm95> или я не прав?
<tagezi> эм.. у меня 14.13.3 стоит
<tagezi> спецом не обновлял
<tagezi> в любом окне кде Помощь - О кве
<UNIm95> Да ты прав
<tagezi> кде*
<UNIm95> 4.13.3
<UNIm95> Кстати панель меню в каждом окне заново включать?
<UNIm95> или где-то галка есть включить на постоянку
<tagezi> панель меню?
<tagezi> у кого? у дельфина?
<UNIm95> Lf
<UNIm95> да*
<tagezi> включи, закрой, и потом всегда будет
<tagezi> только нафига она? )
<UNIm95> Еще вопрос: как в кедах ставить софт не из консоли?
<UNIm95> moun же вроде только апдейтер
<tagezi> есть аналог синаптика - muon
<tagezi> только у него 2 интерфейса, один типа как в юнити для чайников, а второй как синаптик
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/6nKTl
<tagezi> в самом низу синенткий - это аналог центра приложений, а тот что подсвечен это типа синаптик
<tagezi> языковые пакеты обычно сами прилетают.. вернее сообщается что их не хватает, при перезагрузке системы
<tagezi> я вот с ужасом думаю чо они там натворят когда перейдут на кути5... не пойдут ли по пути гному упрощать всё так, что дальше некуда
<UNIm95> NJulf njxzj zf rhsce dfkbnm ghbltncy
<UNIm95> Тогда точно на крысу валить придется
<UNIm95> всем кто на кедах торчал
<tagezi> ну, для меня наверное будет привычнее LXDE, хотя дождёмся, посмотрим
<tagezi> может поставлю чебе наконец дебиан с крысой
<tagezi> себе*
<UNIm95> tagezi: Куда тебе вибос залить с глобальным меню?
<tagezi> да всёравно, лижбы показывало
<dimm> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<dimm> nickserv register dimmpassword d.potam@gmail.com
<dimm> :-)
<dimm> меня видно?
<UNIm95> dimm: нет
<dimm> UNIm95: письмо не приходит
<UNIm95> dimm: Какое?
<UNIm95> Счастья?
<dimm> помогите собрать дрова для wi-fi usb dlink dwa-125
<UNIm95> Повестка в военкомат?
<dimm> письмо для валидации емейл
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vzcmn4swdueus3p/Ubuntu14.04KDEtest.webm?dl=0
<dimm> скачиваю с сайта производителя чипа. в имени архива присутствует rt5370, а в  архиве по факту не вижу такого модуля =/
<UNIm95> но дельфин отробатывает быстро
<UNIm95> dimm:  нам надо больше информации
<dimm> UNIm95: пытаюсь собрать драйвер для usb-wifi
<dimm> vid:pid
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, я им никогда не пользовался
<tagezi> незнаю..
<UNIm95> dimm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkfQr72znUU
<UNIm95> tagezi:  это с лисицей так
<tagezi> у меня класическая панелька, как в винде ))
<UNIm95> пока другие приложения не тестил
<UNIm95> а я привык к пнелям сверху
<UNIm95> панелям*
<tagezi> а в лисе я вообще меню не пользую )))
<tagezi> она просто для вторых аков, что бы новости давать в сообщества и всё такое
<tagezi> так что тут я точно не советчик
<UNIm95> tagezi: Черт. А у кед есть хорошая черная тема
<tagezi> слово хорошая это такое странное слово, настолько абстрактное ))
<tagezi> вообще тем дохренищи... но можно сделать свою
<tagezi> я для панели использую Oxygen черненький такой )))
<tagezi> для окон OS X
<tagezi> в настройках - оформление рабочей среды - справа внизу Загрузить овормление
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/x7e7batm4j24yd5/Ubuntu14.04KDEtest?dl=0
<tagezi> ну, прикольненько, но для меня слишком темно, я предпочитаю серые цвета
<UNIm95> Я сижу за компомночью. когда очень темно
<tagezi> ну я тоже.. от черной начинают глаза болеть
<UNIm95> поээтому все светлое медленно но верно выедает глаза
<tagezi> если нужно немного подправить тему, то настройки - офрмление приложений - цвета
<tagezi> в кде иногда глючит отображение гтк2, кстати )
<tagezi> но помоему сейчас приложений на нём и не осталось..
<tagezi> из того что я пользую это езитаг, наверное, и тлько
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а что такое комнаты? и с чем их едят?
<tagezi> незнаю.. я попробовал и мне не понравилось... мне привычнее столы
<tagezi> я эти комнаты удалил, поставил столы (2 штуки) и мне хватает..
<tagezi> комнаты, насколько я знаю, это создание отдельного работчего стала, настроенного савсем по другому
<tagezi> может кому и нужно, но я так и неосилил )
<tagezi> с рабочими столами, по умолчанию все приложения показываются на панели со всех рабочих столов, это поменять, что бы показывалить только те которые на этом рабочем столе
<UNIm95> если перееду то переключать приложения будет cairo-dock
<tagezi> я для дочи ставил кайро док )
<UNIm95> Кстати как растянуть рабочий стол на весь рабочий стол?(но и звучит же)
<tagezi> только нафига не понятно
<UNIm95> что в каире не понятно?
<tagezi> я даже не понял ))
<UNIm95> моу помочь
<tagezi> да там всё понятно, просто не понятно зачем оно )) когда ты можеш сделать всё тоже самое, ну кроме визуальных эфектов метобами кде
<UNIm95> насколько я понял рабочий стол это виджет отображающий папку ~/Desktop
<UNIm95> как эту отоброжалку на весь экран растянуть?
<tagezi> наприме, закрепление приложений на панели: запустил приложение, пкм, показывать ярлык для запуск......
<tagezi> и оно у тебя всегда маленьким значком на панельке
<tagezi> UNIm95: аа...я им пользуюсь только при установке системы... когда загружается рабочий стол, первый раз, я навожу на него мышку, с боку выдвигаеться панелька, и я жму не ней крестик ))) после этого этого виджета у меня нет )
<tagezi> ненавижу ярлыки на работчем столе
<UNIm95> Норм решение
<tagezi> ну, я и рабочий стол вижу только когда комп загружается
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/6m37H
<tagezi> вот так у меня всё выглядит при загрузке
<tagezi> на панели с лева закреплены ярлыки приложений которые я часто пользую
<tagezi> в меню на первой вкладке избраное ярлыки приложений которые я пользую чуть реже
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/tvIX
<UNIm95> А что хреновина desktop справа вверху
<tagezi> о, ты ещё не прочухал.. там можно быстро выключить комп, но главное, там замочек, не забудь его "закрыть" )
<tagezi> я когда только перелез на кде, всё ругался, то одно слетит, то другое.. панель пропадёт, пыгнит, выджет удалиться... руки то кривые.. замочек позволяет заблокировать виджеты, что бы ты случайно их не изменил
<tagezi> вообще, я кде плохо знаю.. мне нравиться что его можно настроить под себя, но это не значит что я знаю все настройки, и пользуюсь всеми настройками
<tagezi> я сделал удобно для себя, и на этом остановился.. я не хочу быть кде-гуру, я хочу просто удобства ))
<tagezi> когда народ начинает жаловаться что слишком много лишнего, меня всегда это паражает.. такое ощущение что их обязывают пользоваться по максимуму всем что напихано
<UNIm95> Просто глаза разбегаются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно. вот оно все изкоробки. убрать сами мы не можем. или не хотим, потому что кто то же решил что все это нужно
<UNIm95> и где замочек?
<tagezi> дестоп - заблокировать виджеты
<tagezi> нужно будет поменять что, дабавить, убрать - декстоп разблокировать виджеты
<UNIm95> Ок. это хорошо придумано
<tagezi> кстати, в крысе есть фича... сжатие окна при пкм на кнопке свернуть окно?
<UNIm95> В смысле?
<tagezi> в кде нажми на свернуть окно пкм
<tagezi> ой, не свернуть окно, а на весь рабочий стол
<tagezi> у меня иконок нет.. ))у меня по цвету всё ))
<UNIm95> В кедах нет такого. это какая-то дополнительная настройка
<tagezi> эм.. не, есть, наверное я просто не могу объямнить
<UNIm95> Расскажи по чем и как кликаешь
<tagezi> три кнопки у окна: закрыть, востановить размер/на весь рабочий стол, и свернуть окно
<tagezi> вот востановить размер/навесь рабочий стол, если кликнуть пкм, то окно по вертикали сожмется на половину рабочего стола, а если средней кнопкой мыши, то по горизонтали
<UNIm95> tagezi: есть
<tagezi> востановить она по дефолту завёться, на ней ромбик ещё нарисован
<UNIm95> такое и в наутилусе и в тунаре
<tagezi> да? я начал использовать активно только в кедах, иногда здорово выручает
<UNIm95> ты мне только про это рассказал
<UNIm95> я попробовал
<UNIm95> и работает
<UNIm95> в вин 8 нет
<UNIm95> ладно я на обед
<tagezi> =) хорошо поработал )
<UNIm95> минут через 20 вернусь
<UNIm95> тут
<UNIm95> tagezi:  я все равно жду ответа от другой фирмы
<tagezi> хочешь поменять работу?
<UNIm95> без этого ответа и ничего дальше делать не могу
<UNIm95> нет.
<tagezi> а, просто ответа )
<UNIm95> фирма тут хорошая
<tagezi> а я, блин, пытаюсь написать статью по элементарной математике
<tagezi> потому что у нас народ, после окончания школы, нафиг забывает, что это такое, и нафига она нужна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "дважды два четыре" (с) элементарная математика)
<UNIm95> cnfnmy j xtv bvtzzj_
<UNIm95> Статья о чем именно?
<tagezi> в итоге, как только начинаешь рассыждать что былоее абстрактно о диаграммах, понимашь, что тебя только что забрызгало мозгами собеседника
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: Молодец, товарьщь. Продолжайте вести подрывную деятельность в стане врага. Родина Вас не забудет!
<tagezi> о треуголниках, касательных, пропорциях
<UNIm95> а что там сложного?
<UNIm95> все же логично
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это кстати русские не понимают, с инастранцами всё намного проще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что это русские которые уехали от того что не понимают. а тут ты
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну я тоже не понимаю что там сложного.. но постоянно слышу: "Я программирую интерфейсы, нахрена мне математика" или "Я дизайнер, начрена мне это"
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в себирь и москву уехали? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет, к вам забугор
<UNIm95> Дизайнеру касательные для для шрифтов и пропорции как воздух нужны
<tagezi> те кто за бугор уехали, и работают по професии математику обычно очень хорошо знают, её тут здавать нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда кому же ты мозГ выносишь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, они справляются без них, правда потом что бы поправить этот бред нужно убить офигеть как много времени
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: русским, которые сидят в своих российских фирмочках и нифига не хотят учить
<UNIm95> tagezi: тут в германии в универх дают прям дохера математики.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем учить? фирмочка у них уже есть
<UNIm95> причем в такой форме
<tagezi> причем чаще всего, приходиться объяснять школьные основы, до аналитической геометрии даже не доходим.. не позубам оно им
<UNIm95> что без водки хрен разберёшься
<UNIm95> а применять мы ее не будетм
<UNIm95> ура товарищи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> студент должен знать и уметь. а теперь придумали компетенции
<tagezi> UNIm95: да, в российских тоже.. просто почему-то, если не брать матмех, и чтонить жутко крутое, то её никто не знает
<UNIm95> tagezi: тут производные через пространства объясняют
<UNIm95> у нас производная== скорость приращеия функции
<tagezi> тут их по разному объясняют, но очень здорово.. вообще, прифигел, смотрел один курс немецки по экономической математике, смысл производной, на пальцах, за 3 минуты и так что забыть не возможно после этого
<UNIm95> А тут целая лекция
<UNIm95> сравнивая то как готовят нас в беларуси на радиотехнике и тут на информатике могу сказать одно: тут теория оторванная от реальности
<tagezi> ну, за рубежом ты можешь готовиться сам, тебя никто не будет принуждать, есть обязательный минимум, а бальше что хошь то и творишь
<tagezi> в итоге они получают клерков, тыпх муравьёв которые просто могут нормально прочитать бумажку, и ресёчеров, которые имеют мозг и изобретают что-то новое
<tagezi> происходит естественный отбор, так сказать
<UNIm95> я бы сказал преднамеренное "тупление" нации
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.lib.ru/FOUNDATION/professia.txt
<tagezi> UNIm95: где, в европе?
<UNIm95> да
<UNIm95> не шучу
<UNIm95> тут не все знают как двс работает
<UNIm95> я не говорю про состав бензино-воздушной смеси.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а зачем?
<UNIm95> а просто про двигатель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем это знать, простому человеку с улицы
<tagezi> ну не знаю.. в финке ник-то не заставляет учиться, и всё общество ещё со школьной скамьи автоматом делеться на касты по желанию ичиться: дебилы, которые нифига не понимают - они таботают чернорабочими, офисный аппарат - которые понимают чуть больше,
<tagezi> госслужащие - не закончив школу с отличием тяжело попасть туда, и научные круги - высший эшелон )
<tagezi> хочешь быть элитой учись, но никто унижать и заставлять не будет, не хочешь, будешь дибильной работой заниматься
<tagezi> в рашке по другому всё, тебе не нужно знать и уметь, тебе нужно иметь связи.. тогда будешь работать и получать прилично
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: тебе вот не нужна химия что бы пожарить яичницу. и разряд электрика что бы погладить рубашку
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: а какая температура опасна для человека и почему?
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты это знаешь? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> температура чего?
<tagezi> я ещё не видел человека который бы закончил школу и знал биологи, просто потому что, покрайне мере в российских школах, биология ничего общего с биологией не имеет
<UNIm95> tagezi: думаешь я бы не спрашивал?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: тела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: температура тела человека? выше 41 белки сворачиваются.
<UNIm95> не верно.
<UNIm95> неверно*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и почему?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  потому что белок разворачивается
<UNIm95> из клубка становиться узлом
<UNIm95> из узла нитью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ога. белки разворачиваются, а молоко "свернулось"
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  http://ebooks.grsu.by/osnovi_biohimii/9-fiziko-khimicheskie-svojstva-belkov.htm
<UNIm95> Учись =)
<UNIm95> Рисунок 17
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: да помню я. подловил на народном названии процесса
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  угу =)
<UNIm95> Хотя в молоке идет ферментное сворачиванеи
<UNIm95> и не термическое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в яйце термическое
<UNIm95> tagezi: А в кедах есть упрощенное меню?
<UNIm95> подобное хфце?
<tagezi> куда проще то? )
<tagezi> да, было вроде
<tagezi> оно называеться классическое меню
<tagezi> справа на панели капелька, добавить виджет, в поиске - меню, там классическое меню, перетащи его на панельку
<tagezi> если нужно настроить, пкм по нему
<UNIm95> Супер
<UNIm95> спс
<UNIm95> смешал макось с хфце и кедами
<UNIm95> единственное как убрать цвет у разбелителя
<UNIm95> а то он более серый чем панель
<tagezi> у какого?
<tagezi> дай скрин
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://www.dropbox.com/s/x7e7batm4j24yd5/Ubuntu14.04KDEtest?dl=0
<UNIm95> От центра вправо
<UNIm95> с верху
<UNIm95> сверху*
<tagezi> кстати, ты сдела тоже что и я когда только пересел на кде )))
<tagezi> нужно вспомнить, он мне тоже не нравился
<tagezi> UNIm95: а какие у тебя на ней виджеты?
<UNIm95> На панели меню, window menubar, разделитель, показать рабочий стол, системный лоток, цифровые часы. Эта серая хрень--разделитель
<tagezi> чото у тебя разделителя нет
<tagezi> не. нашёл )
<tagezi> странн, у меня, когда закрываешь редактирование панели, он станоситься невидимым
<UNIm95> Щас ребетну вм
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4DgnO
<UNIm95> А где у тебя разделитель? можешь показать во время редактирования?
<UNIm95> А сто
<UNIm95> стоп
<UNIm95> не надо
<UNIm95> после ребута он пропал
<UNIm95> его уже не видно
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/1WB4Q
<UNIm95> tagezi: говорю же все стало норм после ребута
<tagezi> ну, а я уже сделал скрин )
<UNIm95> tagezi: а kontact умеет синхронизироваться с гуглом?
<tagezi> я пользуюсь kmail и kopite
<tagezi> kopete
<tagezi> контатк чото я не осилил, не понимаю зачем он... удалил из системного лотка и забыл )
<tagezi> кстати, системный лоток можно вычистить от всего не нужного )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  kontact это календарь+почта+заметки+дела
<UNIm95> я до приезда в германию не понимал нахрена это надо.
<tagezi> аа,  пользуюсь только гмайл
<UNIm95> но теперь
<tagezi> оно очень удобно, просто у меня нет жосткого графика, когда приходит работа, то делаю её от звонка до звонка.. а когда помогаю сообществу, то некоторые вещи зависят от других, а они не особо горят, нет времени, семья зовёт, явчера напился...
<tagezi> короче, план не составить..
<tagezi> заметкия в тетрадке делаю.. как-то удобнее
<tagezi> так что я так и не научился этим пользоваться )) жена юзает по полной
<andrex> расшумелись понимаешли)
<UNIm95> andrex: А что не так?
<UNIm95> хоть как канал живёт
<andrex> да вредный я просто)
<tagezi> andrex: я тебе просил сделать подсказки по команда типа !ask где? )
<tagezi> то что ты спал в этот момент не оправдание не разу )))
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, а когда обещают крысу на кути перевести?
<UNIm95> tagezi: еще не обещали
<tagezi> эм.. LXDE обещали?
<tagezi> чото я запутался
<tagezi> у когото там из лёгковесных был план перехать, или форкнуться
<UNIm95> они версию 4.12 уже 2 года клепают. и да LXDE+Razorqt объединяются под qt
<tagezi> во.. нужно будет попробовать выпились из дельфина Kхрень )
<tagezi> как только выпустят..
<andrex> tagezi: эм, не видел? что именно?
<andrex> -?
<andrex> или хотябы когда)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Нашел пару косяков кед. только из системы хоста удалил с / ~гиг кэшей кед
<tagezi> andrex: ну, я просил тебя как-то несколько дней сделать хелп по подсказкам бота которые начинаются с "!", а то весноих забываю
<tagezi> пасте помню, рул и аск, а астально вечно вываливается
<tagezi> UNIm95: там есть кешь иконок, что бы он когда у тебя предпросмотр папки он заного каждый раз их не лепил, так же предпросмотры документов и всё такое.. странно что у тебя на пустой системе целый гиг
<UNIm95> tagezi: Это на хосте а не на госте
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты из гостя удалил?
<UNIm95> я экспериментировал с кедами4.8 при убунте 12.04
<UNIm95> не я из хоста удалял
<tagezi> ну так на пользователе они и делаются
<tagezi> гостю то онизачем?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Это лежало не в /home  а в /var/tmp
<tagezi> знаешь что в дельфине можно предпросматривать картинки?
<UNIm95> НЕ на гостевой системе!
<UNIm95> но основной
<tagezi> эм.. в вар не глядел не знаю..
<tagezi> у меня там 400 мегобайт висит
<tagezi> кеш пользователя, рута и лайтдм
<UNIm95> у меня было 900мб кэш кед и 3мб кеш audiocity
<UNIm95> *audacity
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. у тебя вечно всё не как у людей.. кеды жрут в 2 раза больше, хелп русский не работает, виджеты работают полько после перезапуска ядра системы, теперь кеш )
<tagezi> карма, наверное, плохая. чичтить нужно )
<UNIm95> не, что ты, с кармой у меня просто лютый звиздец
<andrex> tagezi: на форуме есть краткий хелп
<andrex> или был)
<tagezi> эм..
<andrex> могузавтра дамп базы скинуть а может и седня
<andrex> если нада
<andrex> там правдо устарело чутьк но несильно
<tagezi> ну давай, поковыряю..
<tagezi> вот так всегда, хочешь что бы что-то было сделано, делай это сам )
<andrex> ну хелп делать тут не очень практично ибо комманд дофига
<andrex> несколько тысяч
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154818.0
<andrex> но дамп там старее чем у меня правда)
<tagezi> !ppp
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить dial-up см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto . Если KDE приложения не могут подключиться через dial-up, то попробуйте отключить/удалить KNetworkManager.
<tagezi> его ещё кто-то пользует? )
<tagezi> andrex: занёс себе в закладки )
<andrex> ну оно не тока для диалапа
<tagezi> !root
<ubuntuhelp> Не пытайтесь угадать пароль root, это невозможно. Вместо этого осознайте истину... нет никакого пароля root. Вы увидите, что "sudo" даёт вам все возможности без всякого пароля root. См. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=145.0
<tagezi> я о многих даже не знал ))
<andrex> и для да я както их помню) фз если че не могу угадать !search спасает)
<tagezi> andrex: слушай, а можно немного больше админов сделать, чем только ты и весноспящий зелёный?
<tagezi> а то на канале дофига висит в криогенезе, а работать некому
<andrex> я не могу
<andrex> у мня прав нет)
<tagezi> Криоконсервация - во, как это называется )
<andrex> да и грина нада всеравно для этого
<tagezi> а пнуть его
<tagezi> ну, что бы на пару минут проснулся )
<andrex> он афк тоесть ваще не в сети
<tagezi> я ваще )
<andrex> напишу придет увидет
<Godsman> Всем, привет! Способные говорить есть здесь?
<andrex> !ask > gelbeEnte
<ubuntuhelp> gelbeEnte, please see my private message
<tagezi> они не умеют приват читать )
<tagezi> они только лазить туда могут что бы мешать спать спокойно )
<tagezi> блин, статья не пишиться ни в какую.. не могу я объяснять такие простые вещи
<Godsman> надо стимуляторы ввести)) чтоб помогало писать))
<matrixd> tagezi: что за статью пишешь?
<tagezi> математика для дибилов
<matrixd> сильно
<matrixd> для меня как раз
<tagezi> ну а как это назвать, когда людям нужно разжовывать применени пропорций
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> или как найти центр окружности вписаной в квадрать, если известен левй верхний угол квадрата?
<tagezi> матиматика для дибилов
<andrex> как все запущенно
<andrex> я думал чет из высшей математики
<matrixd> я тож про матан подумал
<tagezi> хе )) какая нафик аналитическая геометрия с дифурами и всеми причендалами... если синус осилят можно будет бога благодарить
<matrixd> tagezi: ты учитель?
<tagezi> я когда начал писать статейки в говноблог, думал, ну саберу мозги в кучку, поразвлекаюсь... народ кубики складывать не умеет
<tagezi> matrixd: упаси меня
<matrixd> бггы
<tagezi> matrixd: я занимался преподавание в школе инструкторов детско юнышеского туризма, читал лекчии по мат части.. но мне тогда круто повезло, их всех 2 месяца запугивали, придёт крутой гуру, раскроет тайны мироздания
<tagezi> но вот по информатике и математике, я читать лекции не буду ))
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40502
<tagezi> почему никто не форкает кде? )
<tagezi> andrex:  а ты говоришь хочет поговорить ))
<andrex> оно уснуло походу)
<tagezi> ты то чего не спишь?
<andrex> лень
<tagezi> ночь уже )) скоро на работу
<andrex> через 6 часов
<andrex> не скоро
<tagezi> вот обленился, даже лениться уже лень )
<andrex> да я ваще могу и не идти
<tagezi> начальник что ли? )
<andrex> нет но начальника добрый если не хочу идти главно позвонить и придумать ченить
<andrex> он сам так мне сказал)
<andrex> а так в подразделении я один)
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> и че плохо балы когда начисляют мне какбы это погоды не делает)
<andrex> было 2 обморока но они меня разозлили и я их выкинул)
<Witwicky> Приветы.
<tagezi> ку
<azazell0> f
<tagezi> это чо было? о_О
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-03
<myordo> всем привет,подскажите, на убунте  через минут 10 бездействия монитор полностью гаснет,как это убрать ?
<tagezi> myordo: в настройках отключить
<myordo> в каких именно? ковырял не нашол
<tagezi> myordo: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=220834.0
<myordo> сяп ща гляну
<myordo> спс попробую поискать у себя.тока у меня мате стоит
<tagezi> это уже твои проблеммы
<tagezi> ты даже версию не соизволил назвать убунты
<bitkovski> Õàî îòöû
<bitkovski> ëåò 5 òóò íå áûë
<ubuntuhelp> bitkovski! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> бугага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> цифры тоже бывают в неправильной кодировке
<Bitkovski> Хао отцы. лет 5 тут не был.
<Bitkovski> Имеются ли тут индивтдуумы, работающие в каком либо госаппарате?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переводим госмашину н СПО?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *на
<Bitkovski> подумываю\
<andrex> мы не стали переводить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кругом винда и оффис. никуда не рыпнешься
<Bitkovski> согласно приказу от 17 декабря 2010 года, к 3 кварталу 2015 должны быть разработаны программы перехода на СПО
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разработаны программы. ну мож кто чего и разрабатывает. пилит усердно
<Bitkovski> а чего там на СПО попилить то можно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> попилить можно на разработках
<Bitkovski> я пока думаю посадиться пару челов и посмотреть как пойдёт, молодых конечно. И есть у меня тут второй сервак, гы, на него фряху скоро всандалю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на любую разработку выделяется финансирование. независимо от результата
<Bitkovski> ну есои бы это не было стоящим, 1С платформу под линукс не запалавала бы
<Bitkovski> а если учесть ситуацию с хохлосрачем, то реальнее некуда
<Bitkovski> бля. 3 день работаю в суде и офигеваю. сервак за 180 тыров от IBM, прошлогодний: Intel Xeon, 16 Мб видео, 2 по 600 Гб SAS. На чём только бабло не мутят утырки
<Bitkovski> 8 оператива
<JohnDoe_71Rus> большую часть цены какой нить сертификат ФСТЭК составляет
<Bitkovski> мать, да это ж IBM System x3250 M4
<Bitkovski> а реально у меня домашний, второй, комп Пень 4 с 2 гигами оперативы и фряхой, или дебианом недавним, летает по сравнению с этим отстоем
<Bitkovski> ГЫЫЫЫЫЫ. Он 60 тыр стоит
<Bitkovski> не хилый навар у кого то был
<JohnDoe_71Rus> всё честно, через сайт госзакупок
<Bitkovski> знаю я как там честно всё делается, сам по 223-ФЗ 2 года угорал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подрываешь устои государственного строя?
<Bitkovski> устои подорвали в 91 году, когда союз развалили. а то что сейчас это демагогия. был 94 и 223, было терпимо, введи 44 и все офигели, бумаги по пол года купить не могут теперь
<tagezi> утра всем
<Bitkovski> уж обед прошёл как пол часа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обед грядет. канал опоясывает мир по всем часовым поясам
<Bitkovski> тоже верно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: есть документ calc. В некоторых ячейках может быть формула (высчитывается дата) либо дата цифрами.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: можно сделать окрас фона ячейки в зависимости от содержимого?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да. блин, вроде видел такую фигню
<tagezi> нужно вспомнить, сам не пользовался никогда, так что не быстро )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да не фигня. моих знаний не хватает
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Applying_Conditional_Formatting/ru читал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> похоже. но у меня либо формула =A1+20 либо дата 03.09.2014 вот если дата, надо красить, а если дата вычисленная по формуле то нет
<tagezi> ээ.. тоесть тебе не по значению а по содержанию
<tagezi> тоже видел, ща оищу
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: короче не находиться чото ((
<tagezi> можно макросом http://api.libreoffice.org/docs/idl/ref/index.html
<tagezi> макросом вообще всёравно что разбирать, но писать нужно
<Bitkovski> книжечку по Excel читануть надо
<Bitkovski> :)
<tagezi> да они могут по разному работать, в некоторых местах
<tagezi> да и авторы книжечек иногда решения через Ж предлагают
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://forumooo.ru/ пни их там, пусть подумают =)
<tagezi> если ничего не вспомнят, хотя макрос помогут написать )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты сканектил заметки г+ с кде?
<tagezi> ой, гугла с кде
<UNIm95> tagezi: ответ из другой фирмы пришел
<UNIm95> работаю
<tagezi> тепеь некогда =))))
<tagezi> лан, работай
<UNIm95> tagezi: Как сильно отличаются кеды 4.13 и 4.8
<andrex> хм а тагезя кедовод
<tagezi> эм.. да не особо.. в мелачах всяких, ну непомук охренеть как сильно тормозит систему
<tagezi> andrex: да, кедоводитель )
<tagezi> а ты чл думал, я только носки вязать умею? ))
<andrex> ну вобще отличаются также как цыфра 13 от цыфры 8)
<andrex> tagezi: нет я еще думал что ты мне свитер сяжеш, и пирожком угостиш
<tagezi> UNIm95: а чт=о тебе 14.04 не нравиться?
<tagezi> UNIm95: у них самая классная было помоему 4.11 кде
<UNIm95> отсетсвие поддержки моей hd5145
<tagezi> отсутствие.. а
<UNIm95> отсутствие*
<tagezi> ну попробуй в виртуалке 12.04.4
<UNIm95> пробую
<tagezi> чисто внешне отличий не много, можно пользоваться.. она долго в дебиане стояла у меня
<tagezi> пакеты только нужно будет руками доставялять языковые.. у них они были вроде кривые, туеплазма другого вида, но мне она и больше нравилась, и чото там ещё было по мелочам
<tagezi> внутриности конечно поменялись существеноо, но помоему главное что бы работало
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а что отвечает за сеть в кедах? NetworkManager? или что-то другое?
<tagezi> там плазмойл какой-то )
<tagezi> ты меня как админа спрашиваешь.. я блин, блондинка, у меняю носки вязать, пирожки печь.. ну и кодить на с++ )
<tagezi> умею*
<UNIm95> подключиться к вайфаю должно входить в умения блондинки =)
<UNIm95> просто этот апплет не показывает наличия како-либо сети но нормально качает файлы =)
<tagezi> эм.. в 4.8?
<tagezi> я помнб что у меня был вайфай и провод, и я мог выбирать через что качать, а теперь в 4.13 хер поймёшь как выбрать сеть, о сам силит и чото там себе придумывает
<UNIm95> Кстати в 4.8 странно тема применилась
<UNIm95> панель черная окна белые
<UNIm95> или я где-то что-то забыл переключить
<andrex> ну раз все так весело отваливаются
<andrex> пойду ужастик искать какойнить
<only_you> то ві еще 5 плазму не юзали
<only_you> я вот сижу на 5 плазме и она падает при листании меню в kickoff
<only_you> хотя-бі сама сразу и стартует)
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<matrixd> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-04
<Witwicky> Приветствую.
<Witwicky> Почему не получается залогиниться на http://help.ubuntu.ru с логином и паролем от форума.
<Witwicky> ?*
<UNIm95> Witwicky: Скорее всего где-то опечатка
<Witwicky> UNIm95: А у вас нормально заходит?
<UNIm95> Witwicky: вроде да.
<Witwicky> Понятно, спасибо. Значит проблема на моей стороне.
 * Wizard зевает.
<Witwicky> Либо в длине пароля было дело, либо в спец.символах.
<Witwicky> Сменил, нормально авторизировался.
<Sergey_IT> $ в зоне ru не принимают
 * Sergey_IT зева...ет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-05
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> кто знает? будет ли работать  unyti-2d если обновится с 12.04 на 14.04?
<royek> *unity
<royek> ни кто?
<royek> не знает?
<royek> ((
<royek> фиктивный пакет там (14.04) есть. но он пустой
<UNIm95> royek: нет
<royek> жаль
<royek> вообще   жаль что не стали продолжать поддерживать unity-2d. тем самым "обрубили" всех у кого старое железо, но нравится юнити.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у кого старое железо пользуют крысу либо ласточку
<royek> ну мне очень нравится юнити. и на старом железе unity-2d не чем не уступает крысе или ласточке. а по распределеню рабочего пространства это лучшее окружение.
<royek> да и kde на старом железе не хуже крысы работает
<royek> и если станет вопрос крыса или кде, то выберу кде
<Bitkovski> Парни. Вот или я дурак, или лыжи не едут. Когда вы устанавливаете сервер, вы систему, базу и все файлы на один хард суёте, или на разные диски? а то я уже порываюсь позвонить и отпид***ть того админа, который это делал.
<JohnDoe71rus> система отдельно, данные отдельно. иногда еще boot отдельно
<Bitkovski> значит надо позвонить
<Bitkovski> у этого админа и дома то всё через жопу установлено сроду. а ещё программист с высшим образованием. профи хреновы
<GriefNorth> дык программист и админ это разные специальности )
<Bitkovski> неа. там и программер и админ одинаковый
<GriefNorth> ну тогда посоветуйте ему заняться чем то определенным, а то так и будет по оним вершкам специалист
<Bitkovski> много раз говорил уже. он всё орал что Win ser 2003 рулит, а Линь никому не надо. Как в тюмень приехал, так его и заткнули с его виндой.
<Bitkovski> а с линуксом же мозг надо напрягать
<Bitkovski> один раз в сто лет
<UNIm95> Bitkovski: Не раз в сто лет
<UNIm95> а всегда
<GriefNorth> кхм...))) а причем здесь географическое расположение? я про Тюмень, там что один линь везде? )
<UNIm95> надо думать что ты делаешь, зачем и к чему это приведёт.
<Bitkovski> просто мы на перефирии и он думал что крутой админ с виндой, там его в обратном быстно убедили
<Bitkovski> моск опух уже.
<GriefNorth> Bitkovski: пятница на дворе, охлаждай пивком )))
<GriefNorth> Bitkovski: а в чем собственно загвоздка то ?
<Bitkovski> да я в суде роблю пятый день. программ малость имеется чисто судебных и завязаных на одной базе. ну и стоит 2008R2 и на нём виртуалка с 2003 сервером
<Bitkovski> а смысл в том что всё на одном харде, что там, что там.
<Bitkovski> и база получается на системном диске и не даёт никому человеческий доступ их сети
<Bitkovski> придётся 2003 сервер качать, брать 3 литра пиваса, и ломать моск
<GriefNorth> а задача в чем стоит ? разнести сервера или базу на другой хард поместить ?
<Bitkovski> а другого харда нету
<Bitkovski> как не удивительно\
<Bitkovski> жестянка даже на 2 не разбита ради приличия
<Bitkovski> и теперь я уже сам недопираю в чём задача
<Bitkovski> хотел зделать как надо, в итоге охерел и впал в ступор
<GriefNorth> так а база то в гостевой системе ?
<GriefNorth> не проще делать просто снапшоты для сохранности, раз уж так вышло
<Bitkovski> база в гостевой. и бэкапы с этой гостевой сливаются на файловый сервер
<Bitkovski> нееее. третий сервак по фряху запилю
<Bitkovski> кстати и на файловом сервере тогое же говно, всё на одном жёстком диске
<Bitkovski> наглядный пример того, что наличие диплома не означает наличия навыков и желания
<Bitkovski> я вообще строитель дорожник
<GriefNorth> ну если вы на постоянной работе теперь, то почему бы не начать все переносить и настраивать, не в ущерб конечно бизнес процессу
<Bitkovski> для того третий сервак и стоит
<Bitkovski> тока проблема каким образом приложения тыкать на него судебные
<Bitkovski> оних всевиндовые
<GriefNorth> та же виртуализация чем не выход
<Bitkovski> тоже с 2003 серваком
<Bitkovski> 2012 никто не пробовал?\
<GriefNorth> прозвучал вопрос в канале про линукс, а в частности убунту )))
<Bitkovski> ну дык винда то на виртуалке
<Bitkovski> :)
<Bitkovski> в основании или фря или деюин. просто у них каналы вечно мёртвые
<Bitkovski> ладно. поехал за пивасом
<Bitkovski> всем приятных выходных
<GriefNorth> удачи
<alexmlw> Приветствую, такая проблема, есть сервер по ip 192.168.0.0 и есть комп на котором стоит ubuntu и она не видит сервер. ping 192.168.0.0 выдает Do you want to ping broadcast. Then -b. Если ввести ping -b 192.168.0.0 то пинг зависает\,Другие компьютеры прекрасно работают с сервером
<alexmlw> На сервере пинг проходит. Как их подружить?
<alexmlw> *На сервере пинг не проходит
<Sergey_IT> в ifconfig  bcast что показывает?
<alexmlw> Sergey_IT, bcast: error fetching interface information: устройство не обнаружено
<Sergey_IT> команда ifconfig )
<alexmlw> на сервере ifconfig: interface bcast does not exist
<alexmlw> Sergey_IT, http://pastebin.com/zFqmMPe5
<Sergey_IT> все нормально вроде
<alexmlw> бук с виндой нормально подключается к сереверу, и комп видит
<Sergey_IT> так судяпо выхлопу и убунта нормально подлючена
<alexmlw> да с буком взаимодействует, и общии папки и принтер. Сервер не видит и он не видит
<alexmlw> Если сервер сделать 192.168.0.1 то убунт пингуется с сервером и все работает как надо, с чем это может быть связано?
<Sergey_IT> не скажу, не сталкивался с этим, у меня роутеры
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-06
<royek> ку чатлане
<aleksei`> всем ку
<aleksei`> ммм, а 14.04 х32 уже с pae идёт сразу?
<tagezi> aleksei`: да вроде, да.
<aleksei`> tagezi, так и есть
<aleksei`> уже проверил ))
<kashel> народ всем привет
<kashel> какие мнения насчет Убунту 14.04
<kashel> ?
<andrex> бу
<aleksei`> b тебебу
<UNIm95> Народ. как в хтмл выглядит ссылка открывающая ссылку в номов окне?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты чо?
<UNIm95> в смысле?
<tagezi> <a href="new.html" target="_blank">Открыть в новом окне</a>
<UNIm95> tagezi:  это делает атрибут target?
<tagezi> ну да, вроде всю жизнь он и делал
<tagezi> UNIm95: чото насчет Html5 ноют, говорят валидацию не проходит..
<tagezi> но работать всёравно должно )
<UNIm95> Да у меня простая страница с таблицей
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://htmlbook.ru/
<tagezi> не плохой такой справочник
<UNIm95> tagezi:  спасибо
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh4ecilkIhA
<aleksei`> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2014-09-07
<maxhoffman> test
<ubuntuhelp> maxhoffman, Есть контакт.
<maxhoffman> Всем привет
<maxhoffman> Может кто нибудь ответить на этот вопрос? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=249417.0
<maxhoffman> test
<ubuntuhelp> maxhoffman, Fail!
<maxhoffman> Интересно мои сообщения видны?
<aleksei`> да
<maxhoffman> фух, а то не понятно, авторизировался я или нет
<aleksei`> говоришь на корпусе кнопка сломалась?
<maxhoffman> Ага, не работает. Не могу включить адаптер
<maxhoffman> на 11 или 12 (не помню) включать не приходилось
<aleksei`> замкнуть попробовать чем-нить?
<maxhoffman> Разбирать оставил на последок, думал может программно можно включить
<aleksei`> без разбора скрепкой не долезть?
<maxhoffman> неа, не подлезть
<aleksei`> модель?
<matrixd> maxhoffman: поройся в биосе
<matrixd> в asus eepc 1215b вроде в обход кнопки можно было врубить, елси ничего не путаю.
<aleksei`> в биосе принудительно врятли будет
<maxhoffman> Acer Extensa 5220 старье конечно, так поиграть запустил) http://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_migrated/pics/Acer_Extensa_5630G_detail5.jpg
<aleksei`> а кнопка точно сломалась? на этих моделях насколько помнится подержать секунды 2-3 ползунок надо было
<maxhoffman> да ползунок вообще почему то перестал двигаться, стоит на месте как вкопанный, даже силой не сдвигается
<aleksei`> так может его поддеть надокак-нить, может попало что
<maxhoffman> кнопку починил)) Оказывается если ее потянуть, то она вылезает, видать дети вытащили, и не правильно засунули
<maxhoffman> В общем теперь другая проблема, ползунок передвигаю, реакции от системы никакой
<aleksei`> а если с лайва грузануться попробовать? должно автоматом запахать в теории
<maxhoffman> вроде нашел в инете что надо firmware установить
<aleksei`> попробуй просто с лайва грузанись для начала
<maxhoffman> лайв снес с флехи уже, но ок, сделаю. Допустим подцепится, значит что?
<aleksei`> значит что-то криво встало
<maxhoffman> а как вы думаете, для такого старья, убунта тяжеловата?
<aleksei`> это смотря для каких целей будетиспользоваться
<matrixd> накати ядро + минимальный набор утил
<matrixd> остальное сам накати
<matrixd> и минималистичное de
<aleksei`> можно крысу поставить, она меньше хавает
<matrixd> лучш openbox
<aleksei`> ну или так
<maxhoffman> воу воу ребят, завалили терминами)
<maxhoffman> С внешним видом и прожорливостью позже разберусь, тут инет надо сначала настроить
<maxhoffman> Делаю apt-get update он не может найти сервера
<maxhoffman> хотя инет есть
<matrixd> откуда знаешь что инет есть?
<matrixd> ping ubuntu.com
<maxhoffman> тупо браузер открыл)
<aleksei`> ты обновлялся или с 0 ставил систему?
<maxhoffman> там стояла старая, я ставил с нуля. В опциях установки было сказано "Удалить старую и поставить на ее место" я так и сделал
<aleksei`> ммм, никогда так не ставил, поэтому не скажу насчёт надёжности этого способа
<aleksei`> но на всякий случай не поленись попробовать переустановить, ручками разбей разделы, и посмотри что получится
<maxhoffman> ну вот парень пофиксли вай фай таким способом
<maxhoffman> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=192183.msg1518368#msg1518368
<maxhoffman> я поставил firmware-b43 через изернет, делаю modprobe b43, попросил пароль, но никакой реакции, процесс якобы идет, но в тоже время ничего не происходит
<maxhoffman> курсор мигает на след строке и все
<aleksei`> может уже всё заработало?
<maxhoffman> неа
<maxhoffman> поставлю ка я Арч
<maxhoffman> что-то не хочет убунта вставать
<maxhoffman> Алексей, загрузился с лайва, инета нет
<aleksei`> вай фай у тебя броадкомовский?
<maxhoffman> вроде да
<aleksei`> lspci -vnn | grep Network
<aleksei`> в терминале
<maxhoffman> да бродком
<aleksei`> iwconfig что говорит?
<maxhoffman> the0 и lo
<maxhoffman> все
<maxhoffman> eth0*
<aleksei`> no wireless extensions пишет?
<maxhoffman> нет
<maxhoffman> 2 интерфейса и все
<aleksei`> сейчас в гугле что-нить найду за тебя ))
<aleksei`> не может быть что нет решения
<maxhoffman> да я нашел тот вариант что был
<maxhoffman> но на modprobe все встало
<aleksei`> не встало, а становилось ))
<aleksei`> потерпи, сейчас что-нить родим ))
<aleksei`> ну впринципе долго не пртшлось искать )) http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<maxhoffman> Алекей, поставил с нуля, сделал все по твоей ссылке, поставил нужный пакет, но не помогло
<maxhoffman> ЗАметил еще одну проблему, не выключается и не перезагружается. Доходит до лого убунту и бегующих кружочков состояния, и все, на этом стоит
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: да почти что ноч
<UNIm95> ночь*
<Sergey_IT> почти не считается
<letarch> как узнать драйвер на видео?
<matrixd> ась?
<letarch> есть нетбук eeepc 1025c. Установил на него хубунту. Сразу всё завелось из коробки. Как узнать какой драйвер используется?
<aleksei`> драйвер чего?
<Sergey_IT> lspci -k
<letarch> видео
<aleksei`> lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA, тогда так как-т
<Sergey_IT> свободный из коробки
<aleksei`> или можно glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<aleksei`> а так скорее всего novea стоят
<letarch> нашёл
<letarch> gma500
<Sergey_IT> это не драйвер
<letarch> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<letarch> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84a9
<letarch> 	Kernel driver in use: gma500
<letarch> нет?
<Sergey_IT> это для меня новенькое (
<letarch> я ещё параллельно с хубунту арч ставлю
<letarch> а там никак на видео не получается завести этот драйвер
<letarch> а тут, в хубунту всё сразу заработало
<letarch> отличная система!
<letarch> только малопонятная
<letarch> из-за закрытости всех настроек за гуи
<matrixd> glxinfo твой путь
<Sergey_IT>  letarch, почему закрытость - все найти можно, только помучатся придется
<letarch> не то что закрытость, а скорее скрытость, чтобы голову не забивать всё убрали за гуи и теперь такой ворох перелопатить надо! Но зато можно из коробки сразу наслаждаться готовой системой!
<letarch> всё, спасибо ребята! Я спать
<^DEMOSS^> ghbdtn dct
<^DEMOSS^> привкет всем
<^DEMOSS^> я изнасилова ситрикс и теперь он работает ))
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff: ЕПЕРНЫЙ БАТОН  )) привет )
<^DEMOSS^> Offoffoff: ты тут ?
<^DEMOSS^> Где все ?
<^DEMOSS^> Сеть отвалилась ?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-31
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> почти угадал
<Svetlana> ?
<andrex> на счет утра)
<andrex> tagezi: я "нашел" веб морду под kvm но оно хочет страшный apache и жабу) видать не судьба
<tagezi> andrex: перепиши под нгинс и питон ))
<andrex> я такое лень вобще)
<tagezi> делать тебе нечего с мордами.. ))
<andrex> угу
<SmOkE_RU> Может кто сталкивался с подоным
<andrex> с чем?
<poropeked> то-же хотел спросить
<andrex> я сидел все это время думал толи с поддоном толи с подобным)
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: ты там выветрился чтоли)
<SmOkE_RU> С подобным
<SmOkE_RU> Естественно =)
<SmOkE_RU> Как такое может быть, что пинг есть, но браузер не открывает =)
<poropeked> пинг по домену или ip
<SmOkE_RU> Пинг по домену работает и по ип
<andrex> фз проверь /etc/hosts
<poropeked> а что за урл
<andrex> на неправильную бяку
<andrex> и днсы руками пропиши на всякий хотя это 99 процентов не поможет
<SmOkE_RU> Да не работает половина интернета, vk.com speedtest.net и еще куча сайтов, а некоторые из них работают, гугл, ютуб, скайп, стим.
<SmOkE_RU> Днс прописан 8.8.8.8
<SmOkE_RU> Он пингуется и с компа и с сервака
<andrex> mtu поменять попробуй еще
<SmOkE_RU> При этом сайты которые не доступны из браузера, тоже пингуются
<SmOkE_RU> МТУ и МРУ ставил как рекомендует провайдер, 1460, сейчас вообще поставил 1200
<SmOkE_RU> В хостс что должно быть прописано ?
<andrex> ну по дефолту локальный ип имя тачки локальный хост и все
<SmOkE_RU> Так и есть
<andrex> а с лругого компа оси также или нет?
<SmOkE_RU> Пойду попробую что там на на 3м компе.
<andrex> если также то наверно нада дрючить прова или роутер если есть)
<SmOkE_RU> Тоже самое, пинг есть но через браузер не открывает
<SmOkE_RU> С провайдером все ок. Есои в интернет в роутер пихнуть, все работает как надо
<SmOkE_RU> Но через сервак, не хочет
<SmOkE_RU> Задача такая у меня, из сервака, сделать роутер =)
<andrex> а на самом серваке работает?
<SmOkE_RU> Браузер не проверял, там только консоль, но пинги ходят, интернет поднимается.
<SmOkE_RU> Сейчас через сервак в мирке.
<poropeked> curl -i google.ru
<andrex> ну чет намудрил сфаерволом или маршрутами
<poropeked> сайт свои подставь
<SmOkE_RU> paste.ubuntu не работает))
<SmOkE_RU> В nslookup все резольвит как надо в общем.
<andrex> если комп - сервак - нет не работает
<SmOkE_RU> Сайт, который на моем же серваке стоит, открывается со всех компов в браузере
<SmOkE_RU> курл гугла ряботает
<SmOkE_RU> работает*
<SmOkE_RU> Даже курл спидтеста.нет работает, хотя в браузере он не открывается.
<poropeked> прокси сервер в браузере может вбит
<SmOkE_RU> http://pastebin.com/xUPGL0c1
<SmOkE_RU> Нет, прокси нет.
<SmOkE_RU> Вот маршруты
<SmOkE_RU> Хоть пастебин работает и то хорошо))
<SmOkE_RU> ifconfig http://pastebin.com/WEfG3Mjn
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SmOkE_RU: ребутни доступное тебе промежуточное оборудование
<SmOkE_RU> ок, минутку.
<SmOkE_RU> Ничего не изменилось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> было давно подобное, провайдет чего то химичил. работала icq irc а http нет. лечилось уменьшением MTU на модеме
<andrex> маршруты покажи
<SmOkE_RU> http://pastebin.com/xUPGL0c1
<poropeked> браузер другой не пробовал?
<poropeked> т.к. через консоль отвечает
<SmOkE_RU> Пробовал, такая же ситуация
<SmOkE_RU> Даже с праншета такая же история
<SmOkE_RU> МТУ сейчас 1200, попробовать еще меньше ?
<SmOkE_RU> Но сразу говорю, с роутера обычного, с 1460 работает.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть у тебя в сети 2 разных устройства и на обоих не работает web?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> провайдеру звонить не пробовал?
<SmOkE_RU> У меня инет воткнут в сервак, который раздает интернет. ОТ него на второй сетевухи подключен роутер, в режиме AP, и еще два комп
<SmOkE_RU> На обоих есть интернет, но какой то обрезаный, с праншета через вифи тоже самое.
<SmOkE_RU> Провайдер с линуксом не работает, Через обычный роутер у меня интернет работает как пологается.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты вместо провайдерского роутера хочешь свой линукс. и чего то "настроил"
<SmOkE_RU> Я хочу вместо своего роутера, роутер на линуксе =)
<SmOkE_RU> Видимо он раздает как то не правильно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пайст бин работает. то есть http не весь в дауне
<SmOkE_RU> Да, избирательно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проблема у провайдера
<SmOkE_RU> 100% :
<SmOkE_RU> ?
<andrex> или у него с правилами фаервола
<andrex> )
<poropeked> ping -c 4 -M do -s 1372 ya.ru
<poropeked> ping -c 4 -M do -s 1400 ya.ru
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотри трейс там где работает, для работающего и неработающего адреса
<SmOkE_RU> poropeked http://pastebin.com/SesE61hp
<SmOkE_RU> poropeked с 1400 такая же тема
<poropeked> 1172
<andrex> ну 1500 должно быть по идее
<poropeked> поставь мту 1492
<SmOkE_RU> JohnDoe_71Rus До работающего http://pastebin.com/svYkbhq6 До не работающего http://pastebin.com/5swyThMc
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: У тебя сервак с двумя сетевухами?
<SmOkE_RU> Да
<SmOkE_RU> poropeked 1172 пингует.
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: iptables настроены?
<poropeked> измени мту на 1492
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95, по идее настроены, но не я этим занимался. друг помог.
<poropeked> iptables -vnL
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: одно из двух: или сервак ребутнулся и настройки не сохранились или криво настроены
<SmOkE_RU> iptables http://pastebin.com/Usw6swDU
<SmOkE_RU> etc/network/interfacec http://pastebin.com/0ZMwK8rg
<SmOkE_RU> он там настройку для иптаблс сделал.
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU: покажи как друг iptables настраивал
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm95 iptables http://pastebin.com/Usw6swDU
<poropeked> iptables -vnL -t nat
<poropeked> мту пробовал поменять на 1492?
<SmOkE_RU> UNIm9 http://pastebin.com/saZjG7yf
<SmOkE_RU> poropeked, еще нет.
<poropeked> проверь
<SmOkE_RU> ок, сейчас отвалюсь на 2 минуты.
<SmOkE_RU> mru тоже 1492 ?
<poropeked> да
<UNIm95> Про iptables. Я вернусь часа через 4. Пусть SmOkE_RU приведёт в чат друга который настраивал iptables
<UNIm95> там кажись косяк с правилами. Мне просто идти надо.
<SmOkE_RU> Значение мту не помогло.
<SmOkE_RU> Видать да, что-то там с правилами.
<SmOkE_RU> А друга, к сожалению привести не смогу
<SmOkE_RU> Я с иптаблс не дружу, темный лес для меня =)
<poropeked> удали повторяющиеся правило iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<poropeked> это тоже грохни оставь пока для всех маскарад iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE -s 192.168.0.0/24
<poropeked> снат тоже грохнуть надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> починили?
<SmOkE_RU> JohnDoe_71Rus, неа, человек который вроде как мог помочь, ушел на 4 часа
<UNIm95> SmOkE_RU_off: Ну как заработало?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<OnkelTem> КДЕшники есть?
<Sergey_IT> кде неисчерпаемо, как атом
<UNIm95> !ask|OnkelTem:
<ubuntuhelp> OnkelTem:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  Что не так?
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Спрашивай. Чем помочь?
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: ку
<OnkelTem> Отходил, сорри
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Да ничего.
<OnkelTem> Короче, 2 проблемы. 1) Хочу чтобы notifications для bell (beep) не показывались в виде notifications :) Хочу чтобы был биииип
<OnkelTem> ведь он для этого и нужен, я же не глухой
<OnkelTem> 2) Хочу чтобы у меня не было безобразия в виде двух иконок уведомлений: https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/73ef649018fb8ea03441ea1ca18f9e51.png
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  То что я помню из кед то это в настройках.
<OnkelTem> Да вот, я найти не могу :)
<UNIm95> Можешь глянуть по ссылке: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/41821/disable-kde-4-7-system-sounds
<OnkelTem> Ага!
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: там нашлось?
<UNIm95> Возможно там можно каждый элемент настроить.
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Ты как там?
<OnkelTem> Да, нашлось. Но не работает что-то. https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/51ac3327b648de4172ee1d9c3aee23d4.png
<OnkelTem> Кнопка Test ничего не делает
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  так поставь уровень звука в 0
<UNIm95> и не будет его =)
<OnkelTem> Так у меня как раз нет, а мне наоборот - надо )
<OnkelTem> мне надо чтобы bell был нормальный, слышымый
<OnkelTem> А у меня сейчас вместо этого когда beep делаешь в js (уж не знаю как там это завернуто), появляется системное уведомление: Bell in session Shell
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: та же менюшка но другая вкладка.  Первая. Manage notifications -> Application
<UNIm95> выпадающее меню Event source
<OnkelTem> Омг
<OnkelTem> Я бы хрен догадался, вот честно
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Хочешь охренеть окончательно?
<OnkelTem> Только я пока там ничего не нашел, ищу вот
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: м? )
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Я сижу с unity =)
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую )
 * OnkelTem смотрит на UNIm95
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: эк тебя жизнь то прижала
<OnkelTem> "Bell in Non-Visible session" - нашел!!!
<Sergey_IT> эврика!!!
<OnkelTem> Ща буду тестить
<UNIm95> На самом деле для юзеров которые могут быть как обезьяна с гранатой они не убиваются.
<OnkelTem> Ыыыыы, работает!
<UNIm95> Хотя некоторые вещи сделаны тут очень даже хреново.
<OnkelTem> А вот beep консольный так и не работает вообще ((
<OnkelTem> Уже года два
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95:  так вот почему ты в юнити :)
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: У тебя какая консоль?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT вот это подлюбил :-D
<OnkelTem> Я и раньше Unity не любил, потому что был Gnome, который лучше. А теперь, после того, как я проклял Gnome, я юнити не люблю так как она мне Гном напоминает
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: Konsole
<OnkelTem> Да, notifications настраиваются реально круто
<OnkelTem> Только вот system bell doesn't work
<Sergey_IT> бип когда-то включал, помнится, установкой чего-то (в 10.04 или 8.04)
<OnkelTem> Ладно, уже прогрессище
<Sergey_IT> в гноме
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT: дак они заблеклистили вроде как спикер, но как заменить это проигрыванием DM-ого саунда, я так и не понял
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: в konsole > configyre Notifications. отметь bell in Visible Session
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: стоит
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: А файл проигрывания звука указан?
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: да, когда плей нажимаю, оно играет. И белл на фоне - тоже играет, но я не смотрел как он вызывается, просто в gulp-utils есть такая штука (это js-либа для nodejs)
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: echo -e '\a' работает?
<OnkelTem> А вот на скрине кнопочка Test не фурычит. И beep консольный не отрабатывает
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: угу
<UNIm95> Тогда хз.
<OnkelTem> Да лан, уже неплохо. По крайней мере перестали появляться сообщения - чувак, в консоле звонок прозвенел, но мы решили его выключить и показать тебе вместо это замечательное сообщение, которое только чтобы удалить тебе надо
<OnkelTem> залезть в 2 иконки с уведомлениями и 2 раза нажать крестик
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-01
<andrex> утра
<SmOkE_RU> Ночи
<SmOkE_RU> Хотя да, уже утро.
<SmOkE_RU> Если кому интересно, почему у меня не работало большинство сайтов, то ответ тут http://paste.ubuntu.com/12242496/
<OnkelTem> SmOkE_RU: а самый важный из параметров?
<SmOkE_RU> OnkelTem, Тот который пересылал от сайта размер пакета, но он у меня сбрасывался. По этому не открывалось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SmOkE_RU: починил?
<SmOkE_RU> JohnDoe_71Rus, Да
<SmOkE_RU> JohnDoe_71Rus вот тут косяк был http://paste.ubuntu.com/12242496/
<Leagnus> *HELLO* ребят, а кто каким почтовым клиентом пользуется:
<Leagnus> у какого есть предварительный (перед скачиванием писем) просмотр заголовков писем,
<Leagnus> чтобы галочки проставить, что скачивать, а что удалять прямо на серваце?
<Leagnus> sylpheed-claws может такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> предпросмотр помню был в TheBat. Но это было дааавно во времена диалапа. И офтопик тут
<Leagnus> thеBat под Линь жеж нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сейчас широкополосное соединение, такие сложности не нужны. Thunderbird
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому и добавил что офтопик
<Leagnus> дык это не сложности: накой разводить бардак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе спам фильтровать? Так громоптица фильтрует. И учится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если так, любой web интерфейс через браузер.
<Leagnus> 11 ящиков у меня - какой web-интерфейс?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> любой, с агрегацией со всех в один
<Leagnus> о, это бардак будет конкретный. С фильтрами замахаюсь.
<aleksei`> ночи
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-02
<tagezi> всем утра )
<andrex> обеда
<SmOkE_RU> Дня вам
<SmOkE_RU> А мне утра
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<tagezi> угу, а кому-то вечера ))
<andrex> мне
 * andrex сам себе не напишеш никто ненапишет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто нибудь может ответить на несколько глупых вопросов по пользованию гитхаба?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: не пользу гитхаб.
<UNIm95> !ask|JohnDoe_71Rus:
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: ну тут про него как бы офтопик. потому предполагал общение в привате
<arku31>  добрый день :) Может кто подсказать, по каким причинам может не работать команда "ubiquity ubiquity/success_command string" в preseed? Уже многое перепробовал...
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ты используешь гит в убунте имея репозиторий на гитхабе. Так что онтопик =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: ну ок. если я форкаю чей то гит. в будущем ко мне будут прилетать изменения в исходном гит или теперь это 2 независимые ветви?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: 2 разные.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в интерфейсе github до скачки можно как то узнать сколько весит ветка?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8646517/see-the-size-of-a-github-repo-before-cloning-it
<aleksei`> дня
<arku31> рабочего конца желаю вам я
<andrex> фига се)
<arku31> но не тем, кто писал документацию по ubiquity
<arku31> =(
<andrex> напиши им
<andrex> пригрози сломать руки ломом
<arku31> не, я потом лучше статейку на хабр писану
<UNIm95> tagezi: Чего тебя так колбасит?
<andrex> у них в финке нет расколбасный :D
<UNIm95> andrex: Вполне возможно.
<UNIm95> Кстати. Нашел qwerty раскладку с встроенной немецким и другими алфавитами.
<UNIm95> Это так офигительно.
<UNIm95> ẽ
<UNIm95> Хотя я поторопился.
<UNIm95> тильда и крышка вызываются двойным нажатием
<UNIm95> Как и кавычки.
<Sergey_IT> andrex, 10 дней в финке жил - нормальный инет, разрывов не было
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: Знаешь мем "ни единого разрыва"?
<UNIm95> ¬
<UNIm95> Я доволен как слон
<UNIm95> А ковычки с альтом ставятся. как тильда и прочие
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<aleksei`> и тебе
<Sergey_IT> скучно
<aleksei`> посмотри фильм
<UNIm95> aleksei`: хорошие фильмы реже чем раз в год выходят. =(
<aleksei`> что правда, то правда
<aleksei`> я вот от нечего делать разобрал свой ноут, почистил, термопасту поменял ))
<UNIm95> aleksei`: Лишних запчастей не осталось?
<aleksei`> ну как бы уже стыдно оставлять запчасти лишние ))
<Sergey_IT> я это в июле уже делал
<aleksei`> запчасти или чистку?
<Sergey_IT> чистку
<Sergey_IT> хотя, оказалось, что все и так было чисто
<aleksei`> ая мне хотелось прибить кошку, когда пуки шерсти с куллера сматывал ...
<aleksei`> а ещё походу на работе сервак упали валяется ...
<Sergey_IT> а пылесоса нет?
<aleksei`> всмысле?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-03
<andrex> gfg
<tagezi> утра
<Leagnus> полночи
<andrex> обеды
<svetlana> унылый народ какой-то) всё спит и кушает тут
 * andrex нямням ням
<svetlana> нет бы бодался с systemd и wayland) нет так все спят и засыпают и кушают и все
<svetlana> система эволюционирует как чёрт, я тут сплю, мне не рассказывают!
<svetlana> :)
<andrex> :D
<andrex> а 16.4 выйдет посмотрю че там наэволюцеонировалось, а щас страшно
<svetlana> боятся люди) прямо как я
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линукса бояцца - в консоли не сидеть
<svetlana> в консоли надо ЛЕЖАТЬ
<svetlana> )
<andrex> лицой на клавиатуре
<svetlana> так если серьёзно я похоже прорабатваю план освоения новой технологии относительно успешно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на консоли? http://meble.com.ua/imglib/_newimage/production/korpus/komody-tumby-konsoli/4839/konsol%20208%20b.jpg это только усато-хвостатые могут. человеки обычно не помещаются
<andrex> она у нас котейка походу)
<akaWolf> svetlana: как правильно было сказано, последние релизы Ubuntu носят ярко экспериментальный характер
<akaWolf> (по сравнению с Debian, например)
<svetlana> оно так обычно и было :)
<svetlana> я потом ещё немножко расскажу, вопросы есть общего плана по этой теме
<tagezi> она всегда так говорит, а потом пропадает на месяц.. и неожидано всплывает в другом есте с другими рассказами :))))
<andrex> tagezi: а ты накатил 15.4? :D
<tagezi> andrex: я что похож на прыщакого школьника? :D
<andrex> да)
<andrex> а ннет
<andrex> это не ты
<andrex> это скример
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> приносим свои, сорки извиняшки
<tagezi> =) ладно, не боись, извенения приняты )
<andrex> смотри незазнайся, дедуль)
 * andrex пошел мултяки смотреть
<Anti-Pizza> Ребят, подскажите... Чем сделать копию HDD 160 гб и залить её как образ на диск 600 гб ? Чтобы потом если что полностью восстановить. В CloneZilla можно так сделать?
<Anti-Pizza> Подробнее: есть диск с виндой и зашитым лиц. ключем (160 гб), на него планируется ставить eeebuntu. А винду терять не хочу, на всякий случай хочу бэкапнуть.
<andrex> dd клон зила или любой другой прогой
<Anti-Pizza> ок, спс. буду копать.
<andrex> просто потом расширить созданый раздел на весь диск или создать дополнительные на выбор)
<andrex> клонзила может помоему сразу забивать весь диск
<Anti-Pizza> хм... не, суть в том, что сделать именно образ, который потом обратно на 160 если что
<Anti-Pizza> или вы это и имели ввиду?
<andrex> а там без разницы
<Anti-Pizza> ага ок
<andrex> можеш либо с диска на диск либо образ потом на диск
<andrex> можеш еще и в архив это все завернуть
<Anti-Pizza> ага, ну хорошо)
<aleksei`> вечера
<artus> а здрасти всем :)
<artus> глухо то как :( пичалька
<tagezi> artus: я сплю
<tagezi> какими судьбами?
<artus> хеее, тагезяяя ^_^
<artus> да заскочил проведать, и вообще , а вы все спите и молчите :(
<tagezi> artus: ну, да.. теперь не часто болтаем
<tagezi> все, блин, занятые... а я сам с обой не очень люблю ))
<artus> смотрю прям совсем нечасто, грусть, а как же пофлудить, а ты меня зови, пофлудим ))
<tagezi> дада, тебя зови, ты последний раз сюда заходит пол года назад, если не раньше
<tagezi> вообще дорогу забыл.. повесил ник на сервер и папака однополчане )
<artus> ну ты же не зовеш :D а я что не зауду так тиш да глуш )
<aleksei`> опаа, здрасте ))
<tagezi> я почти всегда тута.. правда с этим ЛО не часто в чат смотрю, нужно такать )
<artus> так, а чивой эть за светлана , которая ешо и на толксах весит? , совсем видать меня давно небыло ))
<tagezi> светлана? это к андрюхе, он вроде её знает
<tagezi> она вроде в разработках фридона участвовала, сейчас висит тут и на канале ЛО
<artus> да я все забываю на телефонку чатик поставить, вот и ненабигаю , а так бы в перерывах в робочем процесе языком бы почесал)
<tagezi> aleksei`: ты что на форках не видел что это такое? )
<tagezi> тамже глянул и сразу видно что пайка пьяного китайца
<tagezi> aleksei`: https://plus.google.com/103056116236322992725/posts/adm8C4kgicq я про это
<tagezi> artus: ты вообще чем занят?
<tagezi> так топоры и делаешь для театров?)))
<artus> да так, варю всякие хитроумные приблуды :)
<tagezi> кстати, у тебя какой чпу?
<aleksei`> tagezi, это мне адресованно? ))
<tagezi> покупной или сам лепил?
<artus> ща вон задумка сделать 5d кинотеатр , с ацкой гидравлической системой раскачивая афтобус
<tagezi> aleksei`: про DNS буки, да тебе
<artus> а фигли его делать? сервы аль шагавики, контроллеры и швп,  и бубунта сим горем рулит как тебе угодно )
<tagezi> aleksei`: тыже новость в группу G+ кидал.. или я попутал?
<tagezi> artus: тоесть ты сам клепал.. я себе тоже хочу маленький сделать, чтобы орг стекло пилить
<aleksei`> попутал немного, это не я был ))
<tagezi> aleksei`: хм.. странно, я редко путаю людей
<aleksei`> ну новость я точно не кидал
<tagezi> aleksei`: ну извеняй тогда
<artus> я не клепаю, я строю, разнийа есть, чичас вон на этой неделе вывозим на обект маааленький такой, сверлит\фрезерует\газомрежет листы 6 на 3 метра толшиной до 40 :)
<artus> длинна линии 12 метров :) так что клепать здесь немного не подходит
<tagezi> ну, мне такой маленький не нужен.. нужен ещё меньше ))
<aleksei`> капец, вот нафига надо было на рабочем серваке фигачить rd c:\ /s/q ???
<tagezi> мне детальки для роботов резат, а они у меня малюсенькие
<artus> aleksei`, а че не, чтоб не скучно было, ясно же :)
<aleksei`> я фигею с напарника
<tagezi> aleksei`: вы спрашиваете? Зебра ответить не может )
<aleksei`> теперь активку перебивать надо всю
<artus> кстати, бунта там на юнити забивать не собирается?
<aleksei`> я тут кстати подумываб заказать бунтупхон
<tagezi> artus: неа.. космонавт её холит и лелеит
<tagezi> aleksei`: зачем?
<artus> эххх, грусть, ну да ладно, а вкусняшек в ней ультимативных непоявилось?
<tagezi> лучше комп нормальный купить.. или ты в армии рунет не натаскался? )
<aleksei`> а чё? мейзу м икс 4 норм аппарат не?
<tagezi> ранец*
<tagezi> artus: не знаю, я на кде сижу
<aleksei`> а вот кеды у меня так и не прижились, не знаю почему
<tagezi> даже Серёга слез с Юнити.. кому это уродина вообще нравиться не понятно, работать не возможно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тык
<artus> да я про саму суть так сказать , типа может там уже кой нить голосовой интерфейс напилили, а в качестве ифейса ты ж знаеш, мну кроме гнома ничиче не волнует :)
<tagezi> aleksei`: их сырыми нужно есть.. а вы их готовить начинаете )
<aleksei`> )
<tagezi> artus: голос вроде есть сторонние проги.. только с русским беда
<tagezi> но можно погуглить управление компом голосом в линух
<artus> вобщем 15й год уже заканчивается а все ка кбыло пичаль пичальная так и осталось (
<tagezi> я копал как-то, вроде даже повыбирать можно
<artus> угу, протухшее гогно года так 3-го 5-го ((
<tagezi> ну, слепая печать рулит... а вобще, можно записать свой голос и прикрутить к нему исполнялку
<artus> зато интерфейсав понарисовывали, иконкав и нескучных обоев прям тонны, вроде как больше занятцо нечем
<tagezi> как-будто у тебя там много команд будет
<aleksei`> мне аж стыдно стало что на юнити сижу ... )
<tagezi> aleksei`: нравится сиди ))
<tagezi> а мне работать нужно ))
<artus> да неинтересно, я когдато упоролся и замучал фестиваль до ручки, но это же костыли дергать все скриптами, не спорю что можно все што хош на том же sh изобразить от скуки, но лееень, хочетцо одну большую кнопку "Сделать Хорошо"
<artus> aleksei`, фу таким быть, нитезка ты мне отныне :D
<aleksei`> злые вы ))
<artus> аххахаа, ты еще не знаеш на сколько :D
<aleksei`> пойду кеды ставить )
<tagezi> дада..в своё время артус с о скем тут канал чистили ))
<tagezi> сказал что не так и понеслась кикать и банить ))
<artus> нифигааа, фсе было в рамках здравого смысла :D
<tagezi> угу, только рамки здравого смысла у вас были сдвинуты немного ))))
<aleksei`> ага, потом столько обиженых было ...
<artus> aleksei`, во, а нафига тебе бунта на телефонке ? сосвсем штоль от скуки накрыло?
<tagezi> да, только Гента ))
<aleksei`> artus, какая нафиг скука? сейчас буду сервак инсталить )) а про телефон так ... мысли в слух
<artus> tagezi, фсе было в рамках адекватности, ибо как гритцо нефиг было набигать и ругатцо :) а такто я завсегда мог поддержать безобразие)
<tagezi> незнаю.. меня скай за опечатки банил.. как-будто он редактором в стенгазете работает )
<tagezi> вычитывает сообщения, блин
<artus> aleksei`, вот тебе делать нечего, нет чтоб взять бутылашку джина, ну или на крайний случай рома, пасидеть ,атдахнуть душой и телом, ты серваки накатываеш, фу таким быть)
<aleksei`> artus, да легко, одно другому не мешает )
<tagezi> джин, ром... чай нужно пить )
<tagezi> соки и кефир
<tagezi> пинчуги )
<artus> aleksei`, главное пароли не меняй :D
<aleksei`> artus, надо поменять, чтоб кривые руки больше системный раздел не убили
<artus> aleksei`, главное не записывай потом пароль на конверте :D
<aleksei`> artus, выцарапаю на столе его ))
<artus> я как то его потом месяцев 10 искал :D , поменял блин на почтовике , под накрывшей в стадии алкогольной интоксикации мыслью о секурности и хрензабуду этот мегапароль :D
<aleksei`> такое тоже пару раз было ))
<artus> а востанавливать с пачпортом мне как то тааак лень было, благо нашол конвертик заветный где нацарапал, видать моск все таки сработал на предмет бекап засейвить
<aleksei`> это не работа мозга, это рефлекс админа ))
<tagezi> угу.. рефлексы.. я весной рефлекторно не ту буковку подставил
<tagezi> dd /dev/zero сделал на sda
<tagezi> =)) вся файло помойка почистилась :D
<artus> ибо нефиг жамкать по энтеру пока не провериш 3 раза
<aleksei`> вот и у меня напарник рефлексорно мать его убил сервак ...
<tagezi> вот ещё.. я миниСД раз 20 форматнул.. сношался, чтобы сделать загрузочник для Одроида
<tagezi> аказалось теперь это незя сделать.. зараза.. хрен знает помему, может из-за контроллера в ноуте
<artus> aleksei`, а все пачиму, патамушто непользуете виртуализацию, а так надо чейто этакое сотворить, помимо бекапа на всякий пожарный ешо и отклонил и извращайся сколько душе угодно
<artus> все, телефонку зарядил, ушки на зарядку поставил, можно топать дремать под мультики, ну если че я еще заскочу :)
<tagezi> artus: не пропадай на долго.. хоть иногда заглядывай
<aleksei`> artus, истину глаголишь ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: тук
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, ты проснулся )
<aleksei`> а я кеды накатил ))
<Sergey_IT> я не спал, андроидом занимался, ну и гадость
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и не говори
<Sergey_IT> у кед другая проблема, слишком много возможностей по настройке
<tagezi> это проблема не кед, а людей
<aleksei`> ну tagezi с artus меня пристыдили, что на юнити сижу ...
<Sergey_IT> лень... главная проблема ;)
<tagezi> они почему-то считают что если еть кнопка, на неё обязательно нужно нажать.. рефлекс обезьяны ))
<aleksei`> вот адаптируюсь к кедам ))
<tagezi> ну, у артуса дебиан с крысой, он с убунты давно слез
<Sergey_IT> а я на runtu-lite перешел
<aleksei`> у меня наоборот дебиан раньше был, потом перел на бубунту
<tagezi> я на 10.04 перешёл с дебиана, но сейчас думаю обратно ползти.. надоело это глюкалово
<Sergey_IT> похоже, что это разумно... может и я так сделаю, тем более компы у меня старенькие
<aleksei`> к сожелению бубунта тяжёлая стала и глючит периодически
<Sergey_IT> это юнити глючит, с компизом и со всякими ненужными приблудами
<tagezi> да кеды тоже подключивают...а следующий ЛТС будет с кде5, а они вообще сплошное глюкалово
<aleksei`> гном навеки ))
<tagezi> ненаю что желать.. привык к дельфину.. удобный зараза
<tagezi> делать*
<aleksei`> забери его с собой ))
<tagezi> aleksei`: ну, я кедами пользуюсь из-за дельфина
<tagezi> остальное так себе
<tagezi> но, и плазмойды писать 15 минут
<aleksei`> текс, нафиг, надо домой ехать спать, пол часа не мог вкурить почему порт закрыт, оказалось что айпитейблс просто не умеютнароутереегопрокидывать ))
<aleksei`> аж пробел сломал со злости )
<tagezi> :)
<aleksei`> это уже диагноз
<tagezi> на комп бейсмысленно злиться
<aleksei`> это точно
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-04
<andrex> утра
<SmOkE_RU> Утра
<SmOkE_RU> #ubuntu-ru Cannot change nickname while banned on channel
<SmOkE_RU> Напрягает эта штука =)
<andrex> нупоменяй уже бнцу свою на ченить вменяемое
<andrex> раз идент настроить не можеш
<SmOkE_RU> сБНЦ вполне вменяемая штука =)
<SmOkE_RU> Да я больше и не пытался, с тех времен.
<andrex> меняй я сказал!
<SmOkE_RU> На знц ? =)
<andrex> ну можеш на нее
<SmOkE_RU> Или спиБНЦ ?
<SmOkE_RU> Пси
<svetlana> на quassel
<svetlana> znc is for the weak
<SmOkE_RU> Не слышал про quassel
<andrex> ууу
<SmOkE_RU> За 15 лет, пользования мирком =)
<andrex> дремучий ты
<svetlana> quassel это более старый и менее мучительный продукт чем gnome 3
<svetlana> можно и потрогать палочкой)
<SmOkE_RU> Понаделали =)
<SmOkE_RU> А при чем тут гном ?))
<SmOkE_RU> quassel это ж не бнц ?
<SmOkE_RU> На сколько говорит сайт.
<andrex> клиент серверная фиговина
<andrex> оно может и как бнц
<svetlana> quassel прекрасно выполняет ту же функциональность, что и бнц
<svetlana> Если бы не quassel, то я бы здесь летала, как белка в колесе. У меня гнилой Интернет.
<SmOkE_RU> У меня на серваке только консоль
<svetlana> У меня тоже.
<svetlana> Quassel core она не требует графики.
<svetlana> Причём, в отличие от бнц, в Quassel гораздо удобнее читать предыдущие (последние N дней) логи с канала.
<svetlana> Они прячутся после проигрывания, но просто /прокручиванием/ они подгружаются снова и отображаются так, как будто ты и не отключался.
<SmOkE_RU> Только на основном компе у меня окна =)
<SmOkE_RU> Следовательно это для меня не лучший вариант
<SmOkE_RU> А логи и сбнц умеет канальные сохранять =)
<SmOkE_RU> Просто надо разобраться, почему скрипт авторизации не хочет подхватываться.
<SmOkE_RU> А вообще, за советы спасибо =)
<andrex> понятно
<andrex> значит со своего непонятного чагото ты не слезиш?
<SmOkE_RU> Очень даже понятного =)
<andrex> а то еще плакать будет)
<SmOkE_RU> :)
 * andrex юзают всякую непонятную фигню, а потом хныкают, я жрать
<SmOkE_RU> Не хочет он авторизоваться
<SmOkE_RU> Хотя я все настроил
<SmOkE_RU> Скрипт подцепил
<SmOkE_RU> Шо за бред
<andrex> карма плохая
<andrex> фаза уны не та
<SmOkE_RU> Луна уже зашла =)
<SmOkE_RU> У тебя какой скрипт авторизаци , ? nickserv.tcl ? andrex
<andrex> nickserv.so
<SmOkE_RU> В бнц какие настройки ?
<andrex> у мну по sasl
<andrex> не юзается никсерв
<SmOkE_RU> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12270517/
<SmOkE_RU> А у меня вот так, не понятно, что вписывать то...
<SmOkE_RU> Алелуя
<SmOkE_RU> Не слышу поздравлений =)
<andrex> а их и небудет
<andrex> зашел потом проидентился
<andrex> 12:23:15           --> | SmOkE_RU (DmitryG@95.31.0.136) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<andrex> 12:23:15           <-- | SmOkE_RU (DmitryG@95.31.0.136) has quit (Changing host)
<andrex> 12:23:15           --> | SmOkE_RU (DmitryG@unaffiliated/smoke-ru) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<SmOkE_RU> Хм
<SmOkE_RU> Сейчас попробую еще разочек =)
<andrex> ну норм
<SmOkE_RU> Авторизованным зашел ?
<andrex> угу
<SmOkE_RU> Отлично, спасибо
<SmOkE_RU> Теперь я доволен =)
<SmOkE_RU> sbnc из репов какой то контуженый
<SmOkE_RU> В ручную установил, все работает как надо
<andrex> возвращаем защиту от дураков
<SmOkE_RU> ыыы
<andrex> sveta: хаюжки) вы плоитесь)
<SmOkE_RU> Кто-то буковки кушает =)
<andrex> я
<andrex> )
<SmOkE_RU> Приятного)))
<andrex> спасибо:D
<sveta> я просто перетасовываю русские каналы на другой ник
<andrex> понятненько
<sveta> их 24
<andrex> O_o
<SmOkE_RU> 24 ника ?
<SmOkE_RU> Или канала ?
<sveta> нет, канала
<SmOkE_RU> Поставил скрипт, для лога каналов =)
<sveta> в основном каналы разных дистрибутивов :) а что скрипт делает?
<SmOkE_RU> [07:36:57] [-sBNC] Syntax: /sbnc set offlinelog on/off
<SmOkE_RU> [07:36:57] [-sBNC] This setting enables the logging of all channels, the logs will be played back on connect if the method is left to automatic.
<andrex> SmOkE_RU: молодец, возми с полки пирожок)
<SmOkE_RU> чиркание плиз что нибудь сюды, каких нибудь несколько строк, проверю =)
<sveta> я всё не понимаю как люди работают с бнц. проигрывает логи сырым текстом. а мне нравятся нормальные, пропарсенные клиентом как надо, и желательно все, а не только последние 50 строк
<sveta> тест
<ubuntuhelp> sveta, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> у мну 1000 стоит)
<sveta> тест 2
 * andrex извращенец
<SmOkE-RU> [07:39:38] [-sBNC] [04:39:14 GMT]: <sveta> тест
<SmOkE-RU> ыы
<SmOkE-RU> Работает =)
<andrex> ты как ребенок
<andrex> радуешся всякой мелочи
<sveta> жизнь она и есть мелочи
<SmOkE-RU> Почему бы не порадоваться
<sveta> да конечно надо
 * andrex угрюмый ворчун
<SmOkE-RU> Вообще, я что-то приболел, настроение не очень всю ночь, а тут, настроил бнцшку, подключил скриптики, все работает как часы
<SmOkE-RU> Вот я и радуюсь =)
<sveta> не такой уж и угрюмый :)
<sveta> есть ещё время - попробуй quassel core и quassel client настроить на своё усмотрение
<sveta> это по желанию
<andrex> в обязательном порядке)
<SmOkE-RU> Попробую, как нибудь, но скорее всего это будет не так скоро
<artemz> всем привет
<andrex> дарофф
<SmOkE-RU> Привет
<artemz> я решил запилить собственную систему мониторинга
<artemz> даже одного разработчика нашёл
<sveta> привет, artemz
<sveta> а что мониторищь?
<artemz> sveta: вообще всё. это будет модульный программируемый мониторинг, можно будет написать модуль который или принимает события от внешних источников или сам является источником событий, т.е наблюдает за чем то. модули ставятся
<artemz> в распределённые агенты и шлют солбытия через activemq в ядро которое по запрограммированным пользователем правилам с помощью алгоритма Рете их сортирует, присваивает приоритеты и метки, сохраняет в базу. Система уведомлений
<artemz> отслеждивает сохранённые в базу события и используя пользовательские правила рассылает уведомления через модули уведомлений
<sveta> это для того чтобы мониторить много эвм сразу вроде?
<artemz> всё что угодно, например инфраструкту предприятия
<artemz> или умный дом
<artemz> или бизнес процессы компании
<sveta> груда понятий которые мне не знакомы. мне бы просто одну эвм как-то мониторить. ещё не научилась толком
<artemz> одну эвм умеет заббикс мониторить
<sveta> особенно сетку
<sveta> я посмотрю на него вечером. спасибо
<andrex> шпион пришел
<artemz> Достало каждый день ездить на работу...
<andrex> ходи пешком
<artemz> 30 км по узкой трассе даже на велике не оч
<andrex> купи самолет
<artemz> И еще подъем в гору
<artemz> Если бы был нормальный транспорт я бы не жаловался. Но эти газели с пересадками все портят
<artemz> Проще квартиру
<artemz> В городе
<andrex> а че своей машины нет чтоли?
<artemz> Нет
<artemz> Я что миллионер чтоли
<lenstr> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/avtomobili/zaz_968_zaporozhets_1990_616539129
<lenstr> 10к
<lenstr> все в твоих руках
<artemz> У меня плохое зрение, нет денег на операцию, кошу от армии и некуда ставить машину.
<andrex> косит от армии
<andrex> так и запишем
<artemz> Я не виноват что год без меня семья не проживет
<tagezi> утра
<artemz> дня
<artemz> что то все притихли
<artemz> у нас скрам кончился
<andrex> буквы дорогие
<tagezi> ну, нужно же хоть иногда работать )
<tagezi> andrex: видел, вчера artus захаживал )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> tagezi: иди работай, негра, а то разговорился тут)
<andrex> я его в хангауте чаще вижу чем тут)
<tagezi> у меня обед.. я и так уже 6??-7?? правок сегодня сделал )
<andrex> прийдет побурчит и уйдет
<tagezi> andrex: видел, кстати, Румыны на Генту школьникв подсаживают ))
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> ууу
<tagezi> :D
<andrex> торвальдс сказал что арч и гента самые юзер френдли
<andrex> убунты всякие слишком наворотили
<tagezi> я с ним согласен, они юзерфрендли  и хомякоубийцы ))
<andrex> о нада слаку посмотреть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да нормально убунты, вполне френдли
<andrex> ЛФС наверно ваще божественно френдли у него)
<andrex> короче чем красноглазей тем лучше)
<tagezi> ну так да... они хоть делают то что ты их просишь, а эти андроиды, убунты, винды всякие, они же нихрена не могут, нужно убится чтобы что-то настроить
<andrex> ну и мусора меньше
<andrex> тока то что юзаеш
<tagezi> я в андоиде как-то пытался с флешки файл скинуть... просто файл скопировать... решил что по почте будет проще прислать ))
<aleksei`> добрый день
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> й
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: слешай, а под кубик нормальной линухи что нет?
<andrex> кубики рубики
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть, дебиян, убунта, лубунта всякая
<andrex> кста у генты последне время в портах тухятины много
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде как 8 дебиан можно netinstall залить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer/News/2014/20140813.en.html
<andrex> артус заикался
<andrex> бедненький)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скай ?
<andrex> а знца у них на одном серваке у артуса
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто его самого вроде долго не видно
<andrex> а он ваще забыл сюда дорогу
<andrex> я место него) должен над всеми издеваться и бить лопатой по голове))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что ты тогда с андроидом ночишься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он лучше для медиа приспособлен. уже говорил
<tagezi> так коди на убунту есть же
 * tagezi потерял свою память
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мультимедия это не только киношки смотреть. экран андроида лучше приспособлен к управлению даже на телевизоте ЭЛТ
<artemz> как же хочу телефон под убунтой..
<andrex> а я не хочу
<Sergey_IT> я тоже
<andrex> Sergey_IT: здравствуйте сударь)
<Sergey_IT> привет
<artemz> уж лучше чем ведроид
<Sergey_IT> хто?
<artemz> убунтофон
<Sergey_IT> вендроид лучше
<andrex> казнить его
<Sergey_IT> кого?
<andrex> обоих)
<andrex> одному вендроиды нравятся другому бунтоиды
<Juriy> стоит отдельно сервер. есть смонтированные от него папки по сети на разных хдд, если начать копирование с одной на другую скорость будет зависить от сети или нет. Или лучше прицепиться по ссх и там копировать. Объём большой скорость критична.
<Sergey_IT> и сидим в андроиде - тоже дерьмо
<andrex> всем должны тетрис любть
<andrex> лучше с сервака и делать это все
<andrex> Juriy:
<Juriy> andrex: тоесть данные через ограничения сети пойдут, а не напрямую с диска на диск на сервере?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: http://postimg.org/image/3tkxtahw3/ на скорую руку )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ха умну 8.4 диск есть)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 6.06
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и 5.10 тоже кажется
<Sergey_IT> а у меня вин2000 бета
<andrex> а еще декстоп бсд и генты
<andrex> а умну нт 4
<Sergey_IT> вин3.11 на дискетах где-то валяется
<andrex> редхат на дискетах валяется
<Sergey_IT> дос, псдос
<andrex> 2.03 вий есть еще
<andrex> и qnx древнмй
<andrex> все)
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: я тебе по пырому слепил " телефон под убунтой"
<tagezi> Sergey_IT, andrex во вы плюшкины ))
<tagezi> вы когда последний раз уберались дома? :D
<andrex> в 2020м д нэ
<tagezi> хаха http://www.pcweek.ru/foss/news-company/detail.php?ID=177022
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Разработка полнофункциональной альтернативы Windows-версии заняла у компании Zamar AG немногим более двух недель
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на моно что ль писали?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> на джава
<tagezi> скорее всего
<andrex> копипастили у мс)
<tagezi> до конца читайте, там интереснее заявление дипутата )
<andrex> теперь у нас место bsod будет паника ведра?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну депутат давно уже выхлоп сделал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас паник не будет
<andrex> у нас кошмары начнутся)
<andrex> ааа мы все умрем)
<tagezi> ну, я оторвано живу, не смотрю пропаганду, так что до меня не доходятт новости о выхлопе депутатов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.pcweek.ru/foss/news-company/detail.php?ID=177035 как все серьёзно. а где скачать  пощупать?
<andrex> а ченить на основе альта или выделка от мандривы
<tagezi> нигде.. если можно будет скачать, то увидешь что это ЦентОс 2005 года
<andrex> скуката
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.nfap.minsvyaz.ru/apf/Public/PublicCard/3308 а линки???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обещают  CentOS 6.6. не знаю какой это год
<tagezi> 2011
<andrex> CentOS 6.4
<andrex> оно
<andrex> 120 лямов распилили зато
<SmOkE_RU> https://gyazo.com/afe5b72f312b0864f0943c47bf5d74ec
<SmOkE_RU> Жость грузит
<SmOkE_RU> От скачки по 100мбитному каналу
<andrex> на ноуте 60 гигов както решил качнуть) невывез винт
<SmOkE_RU> Ну винт это другое, тут загрузка идет какая то большая
<SmOkE_RU> Как же мой роутер вывозил все это я хз =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> архитектура иная
<andrex> да роутеру пофиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> железо приспособлено
<SmOkE_RU> Процессор на нем захлебывался, пинги росли, пакеты терялись
<andrex> ну дык может апач
<andrex> он любит
<SmOkE_RU> Апача нет
<andrex> хотяя он больше по памяти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SmOkE_RU: http://habrahabr.ru/company/odnoklassniki/blog/266005/ может быть будет полезно
<SmOkE_RU> JohnDoe_71Rus, Интересная статья, спасибо
<aleksei`> вечера
<SmOkE_RU> Вечера
<andrex> полуночера
<artus> мвааахаха.  Тагезя а вот и йаа
<andrex> artus: бу!
<artus> Хее.  Андрюххх ку. Да посьавил таки на трубу чатик
<andrex> а комп че?
<andrex> пылицо под диваной?
<artus> А ругатцо тут по прежнему. Не принято? Ато как то хоца выразитцо по поводу подпрыгиваний вмаршрутке
<artus> Да я домой ехаю
<andrex> :D
<artus> @op
<andrex> artus: запрети не ругацо
<artus> @deop
<andrex> шапошник
<artus> Призналь:)
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<artus> Да я так. Подвижность суставов проверяю да пыль стряхиваю
<andrex> угу полезно, иногда))
<andrex> агафоныч права не дает на бота, хад, игнорит и все
<andrex> правда там на сайте все както замерло вобще
<artus> Да. Еня чейто вчернакрыло. И я аж пряммолодостьвспомниль и каак начал во всяких болячках в недопатченых л нохоскриптах разбиратцо
<artus> Дык пни мва
<artus> Он же там им рулиль кагдать
<andrex> пинал
<andrex> нету у него доступа
<andrex> у инка тоже
<artus> А нет. Дык давай вспомним молодось. Пнем скайа и почтроем своего с префом и куртизантками)))
<andrex> скай посеял пароли гдет
<artus> От чего?
<andrex> вз толи от шелла толи от бота)
<andrex> а может и от знцы
<andrex> шелл вроде по сертификату значит от бота)
<artus> Инку на хост посадим и бу ть своя сказка
<artus> Зобаним бота ))))
<andrex> один раз почти месяц бот отпал кудато, сваял своего уже с патчами по питону ижно, но нет конфигов и некоторых скриптов
<artus> Лана. Йа на подлете посему пока офф
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> @op
<tagezi> Error: #ubuntu-ru,op, у тебя прав не хватает, я это передам A4Tech'у!
<tagezi> andrex: это кто такой? и чо это у меня прав не хватает?
<andrex> это агафоныч
<andrex> злой админ бунту ру
<tagezi> он чо старые конфиги боту залепил?
<andrex> прав нехватает потому что не укого нет прав админа на боте из живых тут
<andrex> конфиги какие были такие и остались
<tagezi> ааа, Грин тогда дал так опа
<tagezi> ну и фиг тогда с железным
<tagezi> всёравно я кучу команд упомнить не могу ))
<andrex> слабак)
<lenstr> @op
<lenstr> или как там это работало
<lenstr> :)
<lenstr> а A4Tech тут еще бывает?
<andrex> нет
<lenstr> ну и пральна
<andrex> @seen dmitriy
<ubuntuhelp> dmitriy was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 4 years, 21 weeks, 6 days, 7 hours, 7 minutes, and 45 seconds ago: <dmitriy> Добрый день! Приходилось кому сталкиваться с установкой пакета alsa-driver-linuxant? возникли проблемы с установкой
<lenstr> хах
<andrex> @voice lenstr
<andrex> 4.4
<lenstr> так, кажется на этом канале войс это не привелегия :)
<andrex> !voice > lenstr
<ubuntuhelp> lenstr, please see my private message
<andrex> угу
<andrex> )
<andrex> Тирания не дремлет
<lenstr> тирания эт хорошо
<artus> апарам пам памм
<artus> @v artus
<artus> хм, а фих с ним
<artus> @+v artus
<artus> фсе забыль, пичаль :D
<SmOkE_RU> @op
<SmOkE_RU> "мщшсу
<lenstr> а когда-то это было весело :)
<SmOkE_RU> @voice
<andrex> @voice SmOkE_RU
<andrex> и тебя вылечим
<SmOkE_RU> Во, теперь я крутой
<SmOkE_RU> Спасибо
<lenstr> зачем ты ему тоже дал плюсик :(
<lenstr> :((
<SmOkE_RU> У меня плюсик, а утебя крестик =)
<artus> щазабаним, фсепутем :D
<andrex> :D
<artus> надыть из бекапа вытянуть свои алиасы вичатика штоль
<artus> @devoise SmOkE_RU
<andrex> s-c
<artus> аррр, нифига нипомню, пофиг, через кансерву буду
<andrex> artus: ты совсем расслабился
<artus> andrex, ну я тогой, в форму быстро прихожу если че :D
<andrex> chanop воткни
<andrex> там через кансерву удобно такто
<artus> эть чего такое? O_o
<andrex> скрипт в вичате
<tagezi> artus: привет
<artus> аа, дык я щаа каак пазер с форточек
<artus> tagezi, тагезяяяяяяяя
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> chanop.py                      0.3.1   2013-06-01 | Helper script for IRC channel operators.
<artus> andrex, нот лень включать, ибо надо топать в душш, доставать лисапедку и ехавать фестивалить :D
<artus> andrex, но по поводу ништячкофф я тебя попинаю еще
<andrex> :D
<andrex> клварный злодей
<artus> надо к знце прикрутить сразу че нить , чтоб не замарачиватцо с алисама на разных клиентах
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> бота хотети переделать?
<andrex> а в клиете у тя алиасы на бота чтоли?
<tagezi> у него везде на всё алиасы )
<andrex> да бот починеный есть база есть конфигов нет и плагинов некоторых
<tagezi> да, у этого какие-то старые плагины, которые уже не найти
<andrex> и агафоныч гдет спрятался
<tagezi> я для канала тогда делал.. просил тебя пнуть товарищей
<artus> так, раньще же бот вроде на +v откликалси, аль мне приснилось?
<artus> @+v artus
<andrex> приснилось
<andrex> эт на толксах поди
<artus> таки приснилось, знать алиас был :D
<artemz> Ну что, как время будете убивать?
<tagezi> кстати алиасы идея, а то я вечно забываю команды ))
<andrex> забаним всех
<andrex> медленно и мучительно
<artemz> Oh dog what done
<tagezi> банить не выгодно.. народу будет меньше.. можно просто мутов надавать, пусть весят и молчат )
<andrex> муты эт я люблю
<artemz> Это и так все делают
<artemz> Висят и молчат
<tagezi> =) вот пусть и дальше молчат, а то как ляпнут )
<andrex> как собрать ведро под вин 10ть?
<tagezi> угу...
<tagezi> это было кто-то приходил уже
<andrex> уу
<tagezi> как собрать андройд под виндой
<artemz> Тут бывало такое что кто-то молчал годами, а потом заговорил?
<andrex> черт я не оригинален(
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> artemz: Грин так делает
<artemz> Ведро можно собрать
<artemz> Грин?
<tagezi> 3 года молчал, потом проснулся, поздоровался, и пол года опять спит уже )
<tagezi> [Green]
<andrex> угу нада клепки железяк и руки
<andrex> tagezi: тссс
<artemz> [Green]: эй как дела
<andrex> ща прийдет и всех забанит разом
<andrex> и каналу удалт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: через виртуалку с бубунтой или дебияном
<artemz> Ну новый заведем
<artemz> Валика беда
<andrex> oO он о чем?
<artemz> Велика
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: qume достаточно
<artemz> Тупой ведроид
<tagezi> qemu*
<tagezi> блин..
<tagezi> ставить виртуалку, чтобы запестить виртуалку с виртуалкой, для сборки недолинуха.. ето как-то черезчур
<tagezi> у*
<artemz> Ну арендуй виртуалку
<artemz> У мс
<tagezi> угу, арендовать виртуалку с виндой, чтобы в ней запестить виртуалку с убунтой, для запуска в qemu виртуалки для сборки ведра...
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> вы товарищь извращун )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: qemu в принципе та же виртуалка
<tagezi> только не требует установки системы для сборки, она просто создаёт окружение, и можно собирать
<tagezi> по ресурсам получается намного выгоднее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а виртуалка не создает окружение? Но свое, с эмуляцией железа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так что просто уровени виртуализации
<artemz> Мс сдает в поеду
<artemz> Аренду виртуалки с линуксом
<tagezi> мс всех сдаёт, точнее просто тупо сливает )
<andrex> ну нафих
<andrex> я их сам могу штамповать
<andrex> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не сливает а заливает, себе
<tagezi> а потом сливает анб
<andrex> bpdhfoeys
<andrex> извращуны
<andrex> mxe или mingw
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: сильно ты сдался для fy,
<JohnDoe_71Rus> анб
<tagezi> по поводу покупки виртуалки, зачем оно? можно нормльную компанию взять, которая не будет вычитывать мне систему
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: пока да, но малоли что им на ум придёт
<tagezi> вон в финке арестовали предпренимателя.. скатался в отпуск, сказали что хакер
<artemz>  tagezi и много ты нормальных компаний знаешь?
<tagezi> artemz: моё не знание, не в пользу МС ))
<tagezi> во всяком случае, из последние уточнения к договору пользования меня вообще не устраивают
<artemz> Они все одинаковые или размещаются в датацентрах партнерах мс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: это ты про готфрида?
<tagezi> Сенах
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/22243/
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: и вообще у них довольно много таких судов не очем.. кто-то гдето сказал что-то а у них машина закрутилась.. хотя помоему у нас тоже началось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> юридические процессы это ж бабло и не маленькое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> экономика блин
<tagezi> да, рабочие места, налоги в бюджет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> одних пошлин и расходов сколько
<tagezi> так что их нужно много делать, особенно когда экономика страдает, опятьже стимулировать мнение к власти
<UNIm95> Так. Что за флуд я пропустил?
<tagezi> UNIm95: в логах читай ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читайте, в лучших логах на Фриноде.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Перескажи кратко. Пожалуйста.
<artemz> Рабочие места не нужны
<tagezi> ну, сначала пришёл артус, там было много много флуда, восновном про маршрутку, душ, опов, баны... потом кто-то ляпнул про сборку ведра на вин10, предложили купить виртуалку и у микросовта, ну теперь я сижу и говорю что он мне не нравиться ))
<UNIm95> Вроде сейчас мелкософт выдает готовую триалку винды на 90 дней в виртуальном образе.
<UNIm95> Причем БЕСПЛАТНО.
<tagezi> инафига оно?
<tagezi> я это в систему не поставлю
<UNIm95> Не пойму где ловушка.
<artemz> Лол
<UNIm95> tagezi: они дают тебе готовый образ для виртуалки.
<artemz> Кейлоггер бесплатно
<artemz> Отличное предложение
<tagezi> UNIm95: да хоть доплачивают, какая разница?
<tagezi> начиная с того что они увели у IBM операционную систему... они воры и разводилы
<UNIm95> tagezi: если бы доплачивали то я бы за DDOSил себе лимон баксов.
<tagezi> так что если они что-то дают, значит они хотят отыметь
<andrex> о все
<andrex> все дружно ддосим мс
<artemz> UNIm95: это единственная причина почему они не доплачивают
<tagezi> =)
<UNIm95> andrex: да они собаки женского пола
<tagezi> ноно, не нужно оскорблять мам собак, они же друзей человечества вынашивают )
<UNIm95> tagezi: так я тебе и поверил: http://cs6.pikabu.ru/images/big_size_comm/2015-04_6/14300784613713.jpg
<tagezi> класный пит ))
<tagezi> UNIm95: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-eBhZAKoLAqY/UercovNmxYI/AAAAAAAACnY/B_lyhx-4B28/w626-h835-no/IMG_8872.JPG
<tagezi> гугл опять всё переделал
<tagezi> вот любители всё портить
<UNIm95> tagezi: А что не так? Вроде твой пёс.
<tagezi> да они фотки переделали, теперь хрен найдёшь
<tagezi> Пёс мой ))
<tagezi> ЗалижуНасметь зовётся =))
<UNIm95> Так ты вроде див пока.
<UNIm95> А реально как собаку зовут?
<tagezi> Тибо
<andrex> пит були? Залижу насмерть? скорее загрузу насмерть если не успееш убежать
<UNIm95> andrex: для своих они милашки.
<tagezi> питы генетически запрограммированы не кусать человеко подобных
<andrex> ну не всегда
<andrex> у них фишка стрельнуть могет
<tagezi> те что на людей бросаются просто с исколеченой психикой.. их хозяев нужно сажать за издевательства над собакой
<tagezi> так что они реально милашки
<tagezi> кроме того, они очень преданы, и у них очень сильный стайный инстинкт
<andrex> я маламута брать буду
<UNIm95> andrex:  у тебя время с ним бегать есть?
<andrex> я сам бегаю
<andrex> это еще у кого время будет)
<UNIm95> andrex: так малмуты тяговые собаки. Их берут в жесткие экспедиции.
<UNIm95> А не лаек
<tagezi> да, маламута гонять нужно
<tagezi> иначе им тяжело очень
<andrex> к машине превяжу и будет тягать мну до работы
<andrex> ну я в курсах что нада им бегать)
<andrex> но я еще пока фз если не будет то другое чет возбму
<UNIm95> andrex:  бери ньюфа
<tagezi> бери Чехословатского Волчака ))
<tagezi> будешь всех пукать :D
<tagezi> за одно будет повод убераться в квартире каждый день :DDDD
<andrex> угу пукать буду всех
<UNIm95> tagezi: Волкособа!
<tagezi> Волчак
<tagezi> он помесь, но на 80% волк
<andrex> волкособы трудные может смесь кривая попастся
<andrex> забагованый волкособ)
<tagezi> ну, волчаки миролюбивы.. очень любят стаю.. только они очень активные, квартиру вверхдном ставят..
<tagezi> вообще волк волком ))
<tagezi> я в питере когда увидел, думал что глюк поймал ))
<UNIm95> А какие баги у волкособов?
<andrex> агресивные смеси попадаются
<tagezi> хозяева
<tagezi> самый главный баг собаки
<tagezi> если хояин дебил, то собаки бывают агресивны, вредны
<andrex> ну да
<tagezi> если у хозяина есть мозг, то таких проблем не бывает..
<UNIm95> Помню волкособа в деревне. Жил у станции. Никогда никого не трогал
<UNIm95> Причем этот соб был дикой помеси без хозяев
<tagezi> в год идёшь на послушаение, ну, и социализировать собаку нужно, тогда всё впорядке
<andrex> видел вон как собак перевоспитывали после, хозяев овощей
<andrex> кидались вобще на всех
<UNIm95> Помню репортаж про волкособов. Мне понравилось как соб рядом с погранцом выхаживал.
<UNIm95> Казалось что еще чуть-чуть и погранца завалит
<UNIm95> Главное не брать чихуа-хуа.
<tagezi> почему не брать? из них рагу хорошее :D
<UNIm95> Так пока нож точешь она обделается.
<UNIm95> Кстаи помню ньюфа у друзей с детства. Черный, дружлюбный, велсёй мишка.
<UNIm95> Весёлый*
<andrex> долматины нравятся тоде веселые, но могут цапнуть по своей прихоти психануть
<UNIm95> Загугли доберман играет с котенком.
<UNIm95> Кстати. Все выжли.
<UNIm95> Выжили*
<andrex> доберманы они не агресивные
<andrex> если не натаскивать
<andrex> правдда если хоть раз в ошметки кого порвет то все
<UNIm95> Так ньюфоф так выводили. Напал на человек то даже пометы убивали.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: https://cs7051.vk.me/c7001/v7001799/11fc5/dMmILVEkYFc.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и вот такой милый аксессуар http://scalemodels.ru/images/2015/09/1441113587_product_add_pic_23885.jpg
<Leagnus> *ROFL*
<andrex> недосмайлы
<Leagnus> а где ж тогда супер-смайлы?
<pr0mode> вечера
<tagezi> ку
<andrex> tagezi: какие такие супер смайлы, я чет не пойму никак :D
<tagezi> ну в квирке есть набор смайлов
<tagezi> пользователи которые не могут осилить нормальные клиенты, чситают это фичей ))
<andrex> ага или миркосмайлы
<tagezi> =)
<andrex> они видят смайл а мы видим /*Эточтозафигня?*/
<andrex> хах я теперь понял почему на фриноде сплитов много)
<andrex> Эффект бабочки — где-то пришла уборщица, а на другом конце мира чудовищный сплит на пол-канала.
<Leagnus> дык а какие шма...йлы видите вы, сеньоре?
<andrex> :)
<tagezi> Leagnus: мы их не видим, унас их нет
<Leagnus> и фсё?
<andrex> это смайл был
<tagezi> =) такой : D
<andrex> 02:47:02       Leagnus | *ROFL*
<andrex> это хрень
<tagezi> нет смайлов в нормальных клиентов.. нет картирок
<Leagnus> вообще, я всё время в конце "andrex" вижу смайл: он перешёптывается
<tagezi> у тебя они ещё и глючат )
<Leagnus> пошли в StarConflict, полетаем в кошмосе
<Sergey_IT> у китайцев вообще всё смайлы
<Leagnus> я когда получаю з/п - весь один большой смайл. Из-за курса нашей псевдо-валюты к этому зелёному гавну
<tagezi> а что не так в украинской валюте?
<tagezi> Leagnus: кто она там.. тугрик?
<Sergey_IT> да все валюты - фантики
<andrex> да
<tagezi> 1 = 22.0497442 украинские гривны
<tagezi> не плохой курс )
 * andrex пошел платину считать
<Leagnus> это не курс, а унижение.
<Leagnus> с таким курсом не работа - а рабство
<andrex> ну хоть не 60 - 70 и ладно
<andrex> мы тут тоже удивляемся от ценообразования
<Leagnus> говорят, что рабство отменили. Я ооочень в этом сомневаюсь
<andrex> само слово работа об этом говорит)
<andrex> просто стаи чето платить маленько ну и отпускать) а так все тоже просто из принудительно рабство стало добровольным)))
<tagezi> можно какнить заставить havp не выжирать столько ресурсов?
<tagezi> а то он уже достал )
<andrex> почитать ридмик
<andrex> на предмет урезания жральни
<Leagnus> фигасе, а мне показалось, ты написал haarp
<andrex> manual_mount use_tmp_fs_disk disk_size итд
<Leagnus> -tmpfs
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> у меня он как прокси пашел, чтобы проверял http
<tagezi> пашет*
<tagezi> ладно, почитаю ридми, как у меньшить колличество запущеных процессов
<tagezi> а то одна вкладка зажирает 20 процессов по 200 к
<pr0mode> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<pr0mode> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<pr0mode> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<SmOkE_RU> !pong
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pong'
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-05
<artus> нунафиг так фестивалить , арррр
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anti-Pizza> хорошей субботы)
<tagezi> ну, это уже вряд ли
<Newww> Всем доброго дня! Кто-нибудь знает как побороть тиринг на nvidia optimus, без использования bamblebee?
<tagezi> я думал у нвидиа такого нет
<Newww> Извините, думал меня никто не видит пока не зарегистрируюсь.
<tagezi> вообще просто войс дают
<Newww> Можете еще раз написать, что вы писали?
<tagezi> проверить можно так
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> [09:55:08] <tagezi> я думал у нвидиа такого нет
<Newww> Ок, спасибо.
<Newww> К сожалению есть :(
<tagezi> вообще, если ты надеешься получить ответ за 5 минут, то ты не туда пришёл
<tagezi> тут не сидят и не смотрят в канал постоянно..
<tagezi> а у меня, например, нет нвидиа
<Newww> Я уже давно мучаюсь, так что и не думаю ответ получить :(
<tagezi> иногда на форуме быстрее можно получить ответ
<Newww> Я туда тоже написал)
<tagezi> правильно )
<Newww> В вики написано "Возможны рывки при просмотре фильмов или перемещении окон."
<Newww> А решения нет(
<tagezi> ээм..
<tagezi> на интале нет рывков
<Newww> Согласен, я про http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/nvidia-prime
<tagezi> тиринг же это наслоение одной картинки на другую, он в играх
<Newww> Ну это рассинхрон, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg вот тут например его видно
<Newww> Если переключить на интеловскую карточку, то пропадает
<tagezi> ну, у нвидиа такое сейчас и на винде
<tagezi> так что я думаю они тупо поломали свои дрова
<Newww> На винде нет, только что проверил (
<tagezi> эх, нме скоро тоже с ней бороться.. жена на линуху хочет пересаживаться
<Newww> Я вот только начинаю пересаживаться, раньше дебиан пробовал вроде норм, но так и сидел на винде. Вышла 10 винда, тут у меня пригорело и я решил перейти на линукс)
<sveta> Выбор дистрибутива неважен. Они все очень похожи. Просто садись и настраивай, как нравится.
<Newww> Только вот пакет nvidia-prime есть только под убунту
<Newww> А без него нету переключения на интеловскую видеокарту
<Newww> Через консоль может быть и есть, но не очень удобно
<tagezi> сделай алиас и ярлычек на рабочий стол
<tagezi> или ты в винде не пользовался ярлыками?
<Newww> И из коробки только в убунте работает проприетарный драйвер нвидиа без плясок
<Newww> да я не спорю, можно)
<Newww> В арче, например, приходится редактировать xorg.conf иначе DE не грузится
<Newww> Да и не только в арче, в том же дебиане
<tagezi> весь линь эо сплошная консоль, помоему со всеми прогами можно работать через консоль.. поэтому можно просто сделать кнопку с командой
<tagezi> вот и используй это
<tagezi> если влом лазить в консоль
<Newww> Ну это то ерунда, не хочется постоянно получать черный экран при обновлении драйверов или пустую консоль, редактировать xorg.conf
<Newww> Помимо этого после переключения надо сеанс завершать
<tagezi> может сидеть на винде? ))
<Newww> Я тут замерял фпс в unigine valley, Винда 10 - FPS:	 19.6 Score:	 820 Min FPS:	 12.7 Max FPS:	 33.8 , manjaro(arch) - FPS:	 20.5 Score:	 856 Min FPS:	 12.5 Max FPS:	 37.4
<Newww> Не, к черту винду)
<Newww> Давно надо было перейти
<Newww> Манжаро на bumblebee
<Newww> Убунта еще лучше результат показывает и стоит на HDD, в отличии от того же манжаро на ссд
<Newww> Но убунта на nvidia-prime
<Newww> И в блендере рендерится быстрее под манжаро в отличии от винды
<Newww> И еще быстрее в убунте, в отличии от манжаро
<tagezi> а что тебе bumblebee не нравится?
<Newww> Но гребаный тиринг все портит(((
<Newww> Бамблеби вроде хорошая вещь, но мне не дает покоя то что надо запускать с параметром primusrun или optirun, фпс меньше, чем через nvidia-prime
<Newww> Ну кстати фпс меньше под арчем, под убунтой я бамблеби не пробовал ставить
<tagezi> выводы?
<tagezi> :)
<Newww> Надо попробовать поставить на убунту и сделать тест)))
<Newww> Вот непонятно, вроде арч роллинг, все новое, а по тестам проигрывает убунте =\
<Newww> Ну мб из-за бамблеби конечно, но хз
<tagezi> новое не значит лучше
<Newww> Я тут еще никак не могу DE выбрать
<tagezi> vim, например, уже сто лет в обед, а лучше ещё не придумали редактора...
<tagezi> sed немногим моложе ed, но тоже ещё даст современным редакторам фору
<Newww> Ну я под виндой notepad++ пользовался и Intellij Idea когда код на java писал
<Newww> К сожалению, такие не знаю, пока
<Newww> Похоже скоро узнаю)
<Newww> На счет DE совета не будет?)
<tagezi> ну, я пользуюсь KDE
<Newww> 5&
<Newww> ?
<tagezi> 4
<Newww> 5 только не давно от сегфоултов оправился)
<tagezi> 5 ещё очень сырая и глючная.. и вообще, мне нравиться интерфейс на JS
<Newww> Стоит на арче сейчас
<tagezi> не нравится*
<Newww> На js это у гнома?
<tagezi> это у кде теперь, ониже всю плазму переписали на qml
<tagezi> qml = js
<tagezi> ну, это почти тоже самое, только с новыми багами )
<Newww> Хмм, а я думал она на плюсах)
<tagezi> qt - это библиотеки с++
<tagezi> qml - это жабаскрипт
<Newww> угу
<Newww> Но 4 кде уже как виндовс ХР - не поддерживается(
<tagezi> ну они в кде сделали ядро на с++ а весь интерфейс на qml, чтобы даже индийская школота могла разрабатывать интерфейсы и писать плазмойды.. чем им не нравился с++ не понятно
<Newww> Вот кстати, еще никак понять не могу, почему бы убунту на роллинг релиз не перейти?
<tagezi> я себе на 20 минут плазмойд для онлайн переводчика накатал, чо ещё проще?
<tagezi> да хотели вроде..
<tagezi> но она и так глючная до жути
<Newww> Ну или на частичный
<tagezi> минорные релизы на уровне альфатестов
<tagezi> ЛТС можно ставить через пару месяцев после выпуска
<Newww> Кстати вчера установил 15.10 думал увижу новую юнити 8 и мир, установил последние драйвера нвидиа и получил черный экран)))
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> альфа 16.04 скоро будет..
<tagezi> её можно будет уже щупать
<tagezi> хотя я наверное с нового года на дебиан валю.. надоело это всё уже
<Newww> Еще вчера загрузил ubuntu desktop next и просто обалдел
<Newww> Ладно под телефоны, но под десктоп такое????
<Newww> Что больше всего ненавижу, так это упрощение всего и вся донельзя, тот же 3 гном
<Newww> Я вот тоже думаю, раз у меня на убунту лучше чем на арче, то на дебиане еще должно быть лучше)
<Newww> Правда stable ветка не устраивает, тестинг проходит заморозку на время релиза, значит придется сид использовать
<Newww> После винды от такого разнообразия голова кругом, чувствую себя школьником, который не может себе пенал выбрать, а мне уже 21(
<tagezi> тест нормальная, хотя в ней бывают косячки
<tagezi> 21 - это школьник который уже не может подстол пешком ходит не пригнув головы ))))
<Newww> Ахах, верно))
<Newww> Отойду, но если кто-то знает про тиринг в нвидиа, напишите))
<Newww> Ладно пойду проверю бамблеби в убунте
<Scrimmer> andrex: sup
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты пользуешься KSnapShot ?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> https://docs.kde.org/trunk4/ru/kdegraphics/ksnapshot/index.html
<Scrimmer> зануда
<pr0mode> доброго дня
<SmOkE_RU> Дня
<andrex> о опять философ какойто приперся)
<andrex> вечера
<pr0mode> чёт не могу въехать как в кедах к вирт. раб. столу прикрутить приложение ...
<Leagnus> как понять: fdisk не понимает "+величина единицы" и даже подсказки нет
<Leagnus> "or +size(K,M,G)"
<andrex> use parted
<andrex> фдиск труп
<Leagnus> просто вроде ж была, а куда леась? сырцы подправили, что ли
<andrex> походу
<andrex> я фз даже давно его не пользовал
<andrex> из-за того что оно gpt не уметь ваще
<Ree3r> Leagnus, нужно указывать конкретное значение наверное. что-то вроде этого defaults,noatime,size=1024M
<Leagnus> Ree3r: не, раньше было так: +100G - и всё, партиция 100Гб готова
<Ree3r> сорри. перепутал фстаб и флиск
<Ree3r> прост пишешь 100G
<Ree3r> и создает
<Ree3r> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Leagnus> ага, "Value out of range"
<Ree3r> значит столько нет сколько просишь
<Leagnus> 1Тер есть
<Ree3r> погуглил инетрнеты и везде говорят использовать gparted вместо.
<Leagnus> ребят, а если есть 3 осн. раздела, 4-ый уже не сделать?
<Leagnus> на винте
<Leagnus> блин, 4 реальных партиции и всё, больше не сделать.
<Leagnus> Как же ещё линух с 2-мя основными установить в незанятое пространство?
<Leagnus> какой-то из основных разделов придётся удалить?
<andrex> угу либо 4 реальных либо расширеные и по четыре на кадом либо не юзать мбр)
<Juriy> слетела файловая система на диске 3тб (Disk /dev/sdb: 3000.6 GB). как восстановить? диск не форматировал ни чего не удалял. fsck непомогает
<andrex> акронис или как его тама
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: gpt разбиение
<andrex> тестдиск
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Juriy: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85
<andrex> во
<Juriy> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне скорее не файлы востановить а таблицу разделов там фдиск вообще путаницу какуюто кажет http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=265674.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Juriy: я из телефона флешку восстанавливал. Был убит раздел в начале и таблица файлов не читалась. Вытянул с флешки все, и что удалял. Потом форматнул
<Juriy> JohnDoe_71Rus: ку да же я 3тб буду сливать, неужели без вытягивания файлов таблицу не востановить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сидеть с hex едитором в обнимку. Там где то дубль должен быть. Аккуратно играцца с блоками
<andrex> да прогони ты уже тестдиском он файловую систему востановит
<andrex> если этоеще возможно вобще
<Leagnus> в некоторых случаях  testDisk может навредить
<andrex> может
<andrex> ну есть еще гпартед)
<andrex> гпарт
<andrex> любая прога может навредить посути)
<Juriy> у меня доступ только через консоль по ссх
<andrex> опять извраты какието)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ковырять iptables через ssh к дальней дороге
<andrex> ну если оно не системное пробуй по ссх
<andrex> а вобще с дуру можно и *** сломать
<Juriy> что извратного в файлохранилище без монитора
<andrex> ну подруби емае монитор)
<andrex> чинить чтото по ссх этоппц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: бывает что некуда подрубать
<andrex> бывает
<Juriy> данный случай карта встроенная гуй не тянет
<andrex> ну тогда либо выдергивать винт либо если есть возможность бутаца с лифки или монопольно
<andrex> а нафиг он?
<andrex> гуй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> консоль тянет и достаточно.
<andrex> скандиск и паред сугубо консольные проги
<Juriy> пробовал к другому компу цеплять фсцк ругаеться гпартед плюеться фдиск пишит GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<andrex> gpart -if /dev/sdчетотам
<andrex> testdisk Create a new log file /dev/sdчетотам Analyse current partition structure and search for lost partitions итд
<andrex> короче
<andrex> Juriy: http://habrahabr.ru/post/117661/
<Juriy> я как раз там читаю
 * andrex дрыхать
<Juriy> а в тестдиске какой раздел выбрать интел или гпт?
<andrex> ну дык если у тя гпт то гпт если мбр то интел
<Juriy> нене мбр весь диск в екст4 он не загрузочный
<andrex> интел
<andrex> tagezi: добрая утра
<tagezi> andrex: тыже спать пачапал ))
<Juriy> всмысле мбр там негде взятться
<andrex> да почасал
<tagezi> andrex: тогда ночи )
<andrex> тьфу ты
<andrex> лба
<andrex> я уже все помераю
<andrex> Juriy: лба а не мбр)
<tagezi> ну так вали давай.. чо тут плохие советы раздаёшь )
<andrex> так точна сир
<andrex> уполз
<Ree3r> гпт нужен ведь чтоб грузить операционку с дисков больше 2.2тб. если меньше смысла нет
<andrex> хм всетаки предыдущее было верно...
<andrex> Juriy: ты гад запутал мну)
<andrex> все я расстроился и спать не хочу(
<Juriy> я пока гпартом сканю, так что выбирать если что?
<andrex> интел выбирай
<Juriy> диски не загрузочные по 3тб
<Juriy> екст4
<andrex> да пофиг загрузочные или нет
<andrex> все зависит от таблицы разделов
<Juriy> тест диск по дефолту гпт казал поэтому спрашиваю. значит интел выбирать
<andrex> я то откуда знаю что у тя там не яже диски размечал
<andrex> исли не гпт то интел и ставь
<andrex> потому что там щас разделы покарежены и может ваще что угодно определицо
<Juriy> я прросто их отформатировал в екст 4 разделов дополнительных не делал
<Juriy> как вообще долго гпарт сканирует?
<andrex> зависит от размера
<andrex> как просканирует может и починит
<masters> имеется тв-тюнер behold , вместо звука телеканалов  что-то среднее между шумом и свистом, изображение нормальное, что делать?
<Sergey_IT> ищи в инете инфу
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=65271.0 угу ищи)
<andrex> там целая куча уже месаг)
<andrex> щав ваще с твтюнерами беда v4l перекорявили весь в новых ведрах
<Sergey_IT> у меня работает без проблем, но только захват видео
<andrex> последний раз работало норм гдет в 2.6.*
<andrex> а у мну ваще не пашет хоть и определяется
<andrex> драйвера авермедиа под линь сваяли но под старое ведро
<andrex> и ито альфа
<Sergey_IT> у меня авермедиа, но не тюнер
<andrex> hd830 вроде
<andrex> усб
<Sergey_IT> avermedia dvd ezmaker pci
<andrex> ну я свой впринципе как плату видео захвата юзаю для оцифровки vhs
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже видеозахват с видеокамеры микроскопа - без проблем с 10.04
<Sergey_IT> то есть всё автоматом... а вот с усб проблемы у людей постоянные
<masters> спасибо, получилось, заработало
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую
<andrex> oO
<andrex> а спасает виртуалка
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> прячешься от суровой реальности?
<masters> о, кстати, а через какую виртуальную машину можно пробросить LPT порт ?
<andrex> нада будет на буке pci заюзать и туды воткнуть обычный твшник
<andrex> да фз вроде через любую мона
<andrex> но не факт что заработает
<andrex> Sergey_IT: угу)
<Sergey_IT> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=54187
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: брал дешевую камеру, побаловаться на ебее. оказалось что на 10.04 при подключении камеры кернел паник, или чего то такое. Короче из гуя выкидывало в консоль с содержимым регистров
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а в 14.04 уже нормально работает
<Sergey_IT> что за камера, не понял, мы о захвате тв...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обычная web камера usb
<Sergey_IT> это другое...
<Leagnus> хм, непонятно, при загрузке: 'Failed to mount /home
<Leagnus> DEPEND "Dependancy failed for Local File System"
<Sergey_IT>  и что, висит?
<Leagnus> не, вручную маунтится, наверное. ошибся в конфиге
<Leagnus> странно то, что "Dependancy", как будто либ каких-то не фатает
<Sergey_IT> да кто ж знает создателей, что у них первое, что второе
#ubuntu-ru 2015-09-06
<Leagnus> боброе утра! зачем ABS в Арче, если есть пакман? чтобы что-то нестандартное собрать?
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> как в Гноме называется текстовый редактор?
<tagezi> что-то с памятью моей стало (((
<Leagnus> gedit
<tagezi> Leagnus: сяп
<akaWolf> tagezi: vi?
<akaWolf> ;)
<tagezi> я для хомяков пишу ))
<tagezi> я конечно упомянул вим, но я думаю его никто не осилит
<akaWolf> бгг
<akaWolf> а я qtile поставил
<tagezi> а под винду редактор?
<akaWolf> notepad
<tagezi> notepade++ ?
<akaWolf> нет, просто notepad
<Anti-Pizza> gedit
<Anti-Pizza> под кинду тоже есть
<akaWolf> ++ ещё надо отдельно ставить
<tagezi> простой не работает с Юникодом кажеться
<Anti-Pizza> *винду
<akaWolf> tagezi: хз, мб
<tagezi> мне нужно для правки xml
<tagezi> а ++ за бабло?
<akaWolf> не
<akaWolf> бесплатно
<akaWolf> notepad2 норм
<tagezi> ну и пусть тогда пользуют.. если не понравится всегда могут поставить линух ))
<tagezi> чорт, сколько их у них с одним названием?
<akaWolf> ну вот я 2 знаю
<akaWolf> кроме стандартного
<tagezi> да, он опенсорсный, пусть радуются
<tagezi> akaWolf: сяп )
<akaWolf> Leagnus: ABS для других целей
<akaWolf> например, если хочешь написать свой pkgbuild
<Leagnus> а, спасибо
<Leagnus> под винду тот же Scite - милое дело
<Leagnus> вот бы все фичи сборки scite-ru перетянуть на Линь
<akaWolf> охблин, этих редакторов...
<tagezi> угу...
<tagezi> хотя для правки текста в xml файлах, особо для исправления опечаток, можно вообще просто sed использовать ))
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation/Help/ru#.D0.9A.D0.B0.D0.BA_.D0.B8.D0.B7.D0.BC.D0.B5.D0.BD.D1.8F.D1.82.D1.8C_.D1.84.D0.B0.D0.B9.D0.BB
<Leagnus> а ты чё, свой форк либры делаешь?
<tagezi> Leagnus: зачем?
<tagezi> Leagnus: это оф вики, вообще-то, а это мануал по редактированию справки, потому что в команде документации 2,5 человека, и она не сильно изменилась со времён ООо
<tagezi> я делаю русскую версию сейчас, потом перенесу в английскую все наработки
<Leagnus> tagezi: а вдруг ты не согласен с подходом, и у тя другие идеи.
<Leagnus> помню, например, что Kohei Yoshida сказал, что единого блока автофильтров,
<Leagnus> который бы автоматом расширялся при вставке новых строк, - не будет: не кому и некогда
<Leagnus> эта фича была в списке идей https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/GSoC/Ideas#Enhanced_database_ranges, но её убрали. Эх...
<tagezi> Leagnus: реально некогда, постоянных разработчиков мало очень, а приходящие, в основном только баги делают
<tagezi> Leagnus: пару человек, не смогут поднять такой пакет, там очень много всего. Можно поправить 1-2 бага и пересобрать, так часто делают на предприятиях
<tagezi> Leagnus: но по факту постоянных людей не хватает во всех командах. я хотел ещё в прошлом году пачи начать писать, но самое слабое звено сейчас -- локализация и дикументация
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечера )
<andrex> проходите мимо, не задерживайтесь)
<Sergey_IT> позднего
<tagezi> andrex: а тебе вообще спать пора, детское время кончилось ))
<andrex> черд
<akaWolf> If you can’t respect freedom, go release your sex-tapes or commit suicide, please leave the morbid GNU/Linux world alone
<akaWolf> © Torvalds
<tagezi> :)
<andrex> а я думал ты язык забыл
<tagezi> вообще, по росийским законам теперь такое писать нельзя )
<andrex> по российским законам скоро дышать будет не льзя
<Leagnus> а кто законы воплощает? они только на бумаге. и применяются только там, где выгодно
<akaWolf> tagezi: почему нельзя?
<tagezi> потому что призывы
<Leagnus> п.ч. это гипебола, фигура языка
<Leagnus> обыватель не знает середины между фривольностью и диктатурой
<tagezi> а это рос(какеготам) не смотрит, им пофигу на то что статья научная, что это гипербола, что это обще принятое выражение
<akaWolf> вики-таки не заблочили
<akaWolf> )
<akaWolf> по российским законам можно только работать на часы Пескову)
<tagezi> ну, заблочили, только на один вечер ))) потому что там понятно что суд из мухосранска, даже не постарался разобраться в проблеме
<akaWolf> да просто испугались
<akaWolf> хех
<tagezi> ну, эт врятли.. они без страха
<akaWolf> другие ресурсы блочат по таким запросам из мухосранского суда
<akaWolf> а этот побоялись
<tagezi> безопасники отмароженые, им пофигу всё, и они ничего не бояться
<tagezi> вон, спроси andrex ))
<akaWolf> чочо?
<akaWolf> он кто?
<tagezi> :)
<akaWolf> в РКН работает?
<Sergey_IT> "начальство надо знать в лицо" ©  Вицин
<Leagnus> нормальному человеку тоже должно быть всё пофиг: в жизни не за что держаться. Постоянный рабский труд и куча тех, кто его ни во что не ценит
<Leagnus> так что пусть приходють: мы им в лицо плюнем
<Sergey_IT> Leagnus, не ориентируйся на "кучу" - легче жить
<tagezi> да, игнорируя сообщестов в котором живёшь жить намного проще
<Sergey_IT> в любом сообществе есть что игнорировать, иначе крыша поедет
<andrex> кто посмел мну трогать?
<andrex> жалкие смертные)
<Sergey_IT> всех в бан(ю)!!!
<andrex> да
<andrex> помыца нада)
<Sergey_IT> год кончается, а еще не мылись )
<andrex> хехе
<Sergey_IT> О... скоро 16.04 тестировать будут, но уже без меня, я пас
<andrex> а че так?
<andrex> а я пощупаю)
<Sergey_IT> компы слабые
<andrex> собирай подань
<andrex> на благотоворительность чагото там не известного)
<Sergey_IT> так мне хватает, свистелки не нужны
<pr0mode> дня
<Newww> Всем доброго дня, подскажите можно ли как-нибудь установить последние версии пакетов без постоянного поиска ppa?
<andrex> всмысле последние версии?
<Newww> Ну например я хочу установит blender последней версии, а в убунту она 2.72
<andrex> !build
<ubuntuhelp> Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<andrex> тока так если не из ппа
<andrex> или выкачать деб пакет
<andrex> или собрать деб пакет из сорцов
<Newww> Почему убунту содержит такие старые пакеты?
<Newww> Это же не xorg
<andrex> новые не всегда стабильные
<andrex> у некоторых дистров еще древнее пакеты бывают
<Newww> Тоесть надо подключать ппа иначе сорцы?
<andrex> ну тип того
<Newww> Печально
<andrex> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<tagezi> Newww: во всех дистрах в ЛТС не пихают новые пакеты, максимум, только обновления для стрых
<tagezi> ты просто попутал с арчем, где нет граних в релизах
<andrex> ну иногда и в не лтс тухлые пакеты
<andrex> и в ролинг дистрах тоже
<andrex> tagezi: мы его шокировали)
<tagezi> слабонервный ))
<tagezi> хотя, вероятнее у него просто андроид глюканул ))
<andrex> пущай лтс версию юзает)
<tagezi> ну, я же сказал ))
<andrex> это мобильная говносеть
<andrex> скорее всего
<artemz> Добрый вечер
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<artemz> С дв?
<Sergey_IT> ?
<artemz> Ну по идее на дв ночь
<artemz> На дальнем востоке
<Sergey_IT> андрекс сказал ночи - значит ночи... или спорить будешь?
<andrex> грозный сережка)
<Leagnus> В ангарске полпятого ночи
<Sergey_IT> утра, тогда, раннего
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-05
<Spaik> ребят вчера установил ядро 4.7 и не пошли драйвера нвидиа
<spaik> что по поводу драйверов? кто тестил?
<spaik> и еще скайп не запускается)
<andrex> spaik: кому ннужно собирают
<andrex> spaik: для 4.7 нужен новый блоб
<andrex> которого врепах нет как я думаю
<andrex> spaik: со скайпам фз нет у меня его)
<artus> утррр
<tagezi> artus: соня
<andrex> artus: аааааааааааартттттттттттууусссььььь
<artus> нифигаааа :D
<artus> andrex, андрюххаааааа
<artus> tagezi, тааагееезззяяяяяяяя
<tagezi> кто здесь? о_О
<artus> ну расказывайте, что тут за беспорядки творятцо
<tagezi> да я тут не причем
<artus> неверю, поолюбому ты замешан :D
<tagezi> я просто на канале вишу и вообще мутных баню :)
<tagezi> "он сам пришёл" (с)
<artus> а ты тряпошкой протирал? может он не мутный а пыльный? :D а так то да, фсе согласно циркуляру D:
<spaik> ну мне немного не привычно было вчера собирать ядро. и кстати картридер пошел сразу)
<spaik> есть вобщем то свои плюсы в убунте) мне даже понравилась немного.
<spaik> особенно когда она сама предложила установить пакет для открытия зип)
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> скучно тут совсем (
<snql> Sergey_IT, пошли из убунту собирать генту
<snql> путем выпиливания всего
<Sergey_IT> это как из человека скелет делать
<Sergey_IT> чтобы генту собирать надо комп новый
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-06
<artus> утрр человеги
<tagezi> утера
<Sergey_IT> утер
<artus> оо, тагезя и дедушка сирожааа ^_^        утра други :)
<artus> тагез, ты как сессию закрыл, хвастайси )
<Sergey_IT> а он разве не кончил уже?
<tagezi> да я диплом получил, вообще-то :)
<tagezi> кончил.. и не раз.. с тех пор :))))
<Sergey_IT> а проставиться забыл? (
<tagezi> да я уже даже пожаловался всем, а не только проставился :)
<Sergey_IT> на что?
<tagezi> госы 5 ВКР 4
<artus> двоешниг :D  ну поздравляю же ))
<tagezi> комиссия была менее подготовдена чем защищающий.. я думал я защищаю проект, а нужно было учить работать в эксель
<Sergey_IT> оценка значения не имеет
<tagezi> да, я согласен.. темболее, если я поступлю в финляндии, то по этот сарай можно будет забыть
<Sergey_IT> мои знакомые все из финки уже уехали - кто в штаты, кто в европу
<Sergey_IT> а ты когда?
<tagezi> жене тут нравиться.. хотя летом она порывалась переехать в Норвегию
<Sergey_IT> фиорд прикупить?
<tagezi> даа.. фиорды это красотень неописуемая
<tagezi> но дороги там у них местами жесть просто.. больше 40 уже страшно
<spaik> принтер canon pixma ip 5200 драйвера стали но печатает ужасно
<Sergey_IT> http://www.ru.rellenadodecartuchos.com/2014/03/kak-ustanovit-printery-canon-v-os-ubuntu.html
<Sergey_IT> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-PIXMA-iP5200
<spaik> спасибо я это нашел - установил
<spaik> он печатает - но читать невозможно
<artus> не читай :D
<artus> ты б скрин чего на выходе показал :) мало ли , может принтер уже в какашку ушатан
<spaik> все спасибо получилось - реально физическая проблема была
<Sergey_IT> а что было?
<spaik> новый картридж не оригинал - не оторвали сверху наклейку
<Sergey_IT> а из коробки вынули? )
<spaik> нет он не новый просто картридж меняли- а мне не сказали
<spaik> кстати для справки ) я школьник мне 14 лет ) пишу с ошибками) ну это чтоб вы сразу вкурсе были
<Sergey_IT> кому-то руки рихтовать надо
<Sergey_IT> тут 99,9% с ошибками пишут
<Sergey_IT> только опы е ошибаются
<spaik> шарю немного в генте) убунту поставил из за плохого экрана ноута - а юнити смотрится норм - но и что то по ходу мне стала нравится убунта)
<spaik> много что в генте надо допиливать тут работает сразу - это приятно)))
<Sergey_IT> генту не видел, убунту не пользую - плюшки не нужны
<spaik> а на чем сидишь? что установлено? винда?
<Sergey_IT> лубуту
<spaik> ну убунта они и в африке убунта
<spaik> неважно какая
<Sergey_IT> не скажи - компиз не нужен
<spaik> )
<spaik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enNknzvBl7g
<spaik> вот такую штуку в убунте уже не сделать) а так жаль
<spaik> я как то ставил 10.04 и влюбился в снег - но в убунте это убрали
<Sergey_IT> свистелки... не нужны
<artus> spaik, эммм, юнити ненужна, и каакую штуку не сделать в бунте то?
<artus> мв чем проблема компиз вкорячить
<Sergey_IT> не нужен он
<artus> это то понятно :) хотя, нужен, минуты на 3, поигратцо и снести :D в чем проблемма в бунте не сделать я так и не пойму :)
<artus> и что это за гентушнег который не осилил экран :D и сбежал ну бубунту :D
<Sergey_IT> ему ж 14
<artus> это не повод хвалить юнитю :D , это скаю было позволено, потому что он в дурке сидел  :D
<Sergey_IT> он может еще не знает отличия 0377 и 0хFF
<spaik> я тут
<spaik> и в убунте не поставить снег ) а это главное
<JohnDoe_71Rus> снег зимой будет
<spaik> и экран- тут большие пиксели. я пробовал шрифты разные . но не то - а именно юнити норм смотрится- я попробовал хубунту - уже не то
<spaik> даже в юнити запускаю тимвивер - уже на синий цвет смотреть не приятно
<Sergey_IT> так настрой
<spaik> так не получилсь - пол дня настраивал
<spaik> та всеж вы тут опытнве парни. можно запилить компиз 8.12 в убунту 16.04? или это из плана фантастики.
<tagezi> запил чего угодно в убунте - это фантастика
<tagezi> убунта не предназвачена для запилов.. поставил и пользуйся... шаг в строну, проще генту поставить
<Sergey_IT> spaik, сколько на (*)убунту - ничего не пилил. Поставил и работаю
<spaik> ну с одной стороны это круто. но иногда надо что то и попилить)
<spaik> я тут ядро собирал ) не привычно как то. зато груб обновляется очень удобно
<spaik> в генте так grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg  тут приятнее)))
<tagezi> алиас запили g
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже есть google.com
<tagezi> ну, пусть запилит govnovopros... какая разница как он его назовёт? лишь бы удобно было
<tagezi> кроме того, алиасы сожно сделать с перекрузкой.. есть дополнительные параметры -- гугол, нет -- обновляем граб
<tagezi> можно*
<tagezi> там уже только от фантазии зависит
<spaik> DRI_PRIME=1 рабоатет)
<spaik> блин неплохо когда все рабоатет)))) без примусо - без перезагрузки
<spaik> и без бамбелби
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бамблби прикольная хреновина был
<spaik> оно и щас есть
<spaik> и работает даж
<spaik> хотя DRI_PRIME=1 тож самое получается
<spaik> щас ставил драйвер - и на боковой панели осталось висеть - подготовка к установке - как убрать?
<Sergey_IT> а драйвер установился?
<spaik> да
<Sergey_IT> а если кликнуть
<spaik> левой ничего не происходит
<spaik> а правой только закрепить на панели
<Sergey_IT> ну и забей на это
<spaik> хах )
<spaik> пропало) тут как в винде завершение сеанса помогает
<Sergey_IT> spaik, не поминай вин всуе
<spaik> )
<spaik> я в школе снес винду
<spaik> 16 компов
<spaik> поставил там линах
<spaik> кальку - нормально стала) хотя вот на uefi надо самому разметку делать. а убунта вливается на ура
<Sergey_IT> а учителя то как?
<spaik> нормально
<spaik> им только интернет нужен
<spaik> принтера я настроил - фаиловый сервер сделал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как же они детей бейсику учить будут?
<spaik> ) я делфи немного знаю
<Sergey_IT> дельфи в линуксе не работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лазарус работает
<Sergey_IT> кривовато
<|cub|> здрасти
<spaik> привет
<spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Fail!
<SCHAAP137> Добрий вечер
<spaik> привет
<schyuka> Хьюстон! у меня проблемы)) хелп
<spaik> что случилося?
<schyuka> у меня с раскладеой полный трешь
<schyuka> в гноме
<schyuka> та и не только с раскладкой, но желательно начать с нее
<spaik> так что - конкретнее
<schyuka> в общем язвки меняются только когда мышкой тыкнешь но то какой язык активен на панели не отображается
<schyuka> просто высвечивается руский и все
<schyuka> горячие клавиши не работают
<schyuka> нужно все как то сбросить на дефолт
<schyuka> а потом копаться
<spaik> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=231401.0
<spaik> может тут будет ответ
<schyuka> в общем пробовал на днях разные оболочки и допробовался
<schyuka> что все перепуталось, жесть полная))
<spaik> проще переставить- убунта с флехи за пол часа станет - еще пол часа проги)
<spaik> такие вещи в виртуал боксе надо делать
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-07
<spaik> доброе утро
<artus> буу, чюлавеки
<spaik> Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) виртуал бокс пишет такое
<spaik> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коробка 5-й серии и ядро от 4-ки и выше*
<spaik> Linux ik 4.4.0-36-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 11 18:01:55 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<andrex> sudo  aptitude reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугли. на форуме коробки было. надо подключить ланчпад репу и поставить кажется gcc постарше
<andrex> ваще оно нафиг не сдалось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: не поможет. оно не может на старой gcc собрать модули
<spaik> пробовал
<spaik> он ругается на 'modprobe vboxdrv
<andrex> всысле на старой гцц?
<andrex> там пятая гцца
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага она и нужна
<andrex> все прекрасно собирает и на 5ть и на 4 и на 6тьй
<andrex> такшто все это фигня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а убунта 14.04 ?
<andrex> 16 4 у него судя по ведру
<spaik> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 4.6 стоит. на лубунте 14.04.5
<spaik> 16.04
<artus> двоешники, штоо, фсе поломали уже?
<spaik> ага
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=61267
<andrex> че при установке модуля говорит?
<andrex> да мне кажется он просто исходники вера затер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я как раз ставил 5 gcc и указывал ее в качестве дефолтной
<spaik> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<spaik> вот что пишет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в логах есть отдельная папочка от коробки. там глянь
<andrex> sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup
<spaik> sudo: /sbin/rcvboxdrv: команда не найдена
<spaik> The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
<spaik>      Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate
<spaik>      headers, most likely linux-headers-generic.
<spaik> но он стоит пакет этот
<spaik> virtualbox-dkms is already the newest version (5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1).
<spaik> 16/04 сырая чтоль?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/724127/virtualbox-error-after-installing-new-linux-kernel-4-4 все таки сверься с мануалом
<spaik> $ sudo /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxdrv.sh setup
<spaik> sudo: /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxdrv.sh: команда не найдена
<spaik> sp@ik:~$ sudo /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxdrv.sh setup
<spaik> sudo: /usr/lib/virtualbox/vboxdrv.sh: команда не найдена
<andrex> переставляй
<andrex> хидеры и дкмс
<andrex> и ваще вбокс
<andrex> а еще лучше выкинь его нафиг
<andrex> qemu наше все
<spaik> щас попробую победить его
<spaik> не получится поставлю куемку
<tagezi> а чего его побеждать? там только  одна проблема, чтобы виртуал бокс и дкмс были одной версии
<andrex> выкинуть коробку нафиг) ненужно поделие :D
<andrex> artus: подтверди)
<artus> шоооо, кого выкинуть? ракиии вы :D ниасиляторы :D
<andrex> vbox
<andrex> сам ты краб
<artus> чем он тебе не угодил? вбокс рулит) и вообще, в бубунте не поставить вбокс - это надо уметь. ланчпад для кого ?
<andrex> ну да
<artus> spaik, а нафиг тебе виртуализация? что будет подниматцо в ней?
<artus> если линуха - то ставь квм и не парь се моск )
<spaik> bsd)
<artus> темболее
<artus> поднимай на квм.
<artus> хотя если ты не могеш в бунту вбокс поставить ... :D
<linxon> g
<spaik> )
<spaik> gjcnfdbk
<spaik> поставил
<spaik> заработал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на опеннет проскакивала инфа про гуй для kvm то ли quemu. типа зарелизили но пакетов нету самому собирать
<andrex> https://i.imgur.com/uEAf6At.png
<spaik> есть в кальке я ставил его
<artus> а нафиг там гуй, если помню правильно там полтора конфига и стартующий скрипт, и всех делов то
<andrex> да
<andrex> ваще qemu сам может гуй
<andrex> без всяких костылей
<andrex> либо vnc
<andrex> или еще чаго
<artus> andrex, оно то в куему налазит, вот только производительность ниачем. и вообще  фигачить на ксене :D  оно умеет хардварно отдавать в виртуалку железо
<artus> хотя можно и на esxi
<andrex> щас и коробка kvm уметь)
<artus> spaik, а нафиг тебе бсд?
<spaik> посмотреть просто- я так то еще и с дистром не определился) все пробую - генту - арч - убунту. я с пол года всего на линукс посмотрел
<spaik> мне 14 лет) у меня все в переди. это вы выбрали и знаете что хотите - а я в поиске того что мне нужно
<artus> ставь дебьян и будет тебе счастье :D
<spaik> 100% вы ставили и арча и генту и фряху- потом кто поленивее выбрал убунту) арч - это среднее- а гента поможет изучить линукс) там нифига просто не работает- надо много времени
<andrex> ставь бсд
<andrex> с 5токедами)))
<spaik> угу читаю щас как это сделать) не мне кеды 5 не прикалоли. это дарк сказал что пока не поставлю бсд - значит не попробовал все)
<artus> арч лолодистр для поигратцо и выкинуть. фряха - нафиг ненужна. ибо если тебе нужна фряха - на линь ты бы и не смотрел ;) гента - а смысл?
<tagezi> чо это в генте не работает? о_О
<tagezi> это в убунте нехрена не работает :) а в генте всё от рук зависит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "если тебе нужна фряха - на линь ты бы и не смотрел ибо виндоуз наше фсё"
<spaik> посмотреть надо
<spaik> а так тогда калька - таж гента только установка проще
<tagezi> калька таже гента?
<tagezi> ты ещё скажы что винда таже гента :))
<spaik> а что нет то ?
<spaik> чем калька не гента ?
<spaik> пару плюх дописали и все
<tagezi> да начиная с установки... всё решают за тебя, ставят кауюто хрень, а ты потом эту помойку разгребай
<spaik> таки ставь из консоли
<spaik> меньше хрени наставить
<tagezi> а нафига гемороиться, если можно просто поставить генту?
<spaik> ну для того чтоб посмотреть. на генту  гуи)
<tagezi> это как в дебиане собирать мир.. какой смысл то?
<tagezi> гуи у генты такиеже как и в убунте, только глюков меньше
<tagezi> а калька решида выпендриться... везде понавтыкала бешеного пингвина мутанта
<tagezi> и вообще, задолбался её настраивать... может они там и дописали пару скриптов, но систему изуродовали
<spaik> чем изуродовали?
<spaik> я конешно не крут чтоб что то писать- но помойму получилось норм
<tagezi> чем нормально? тем что всё из бинарников ставиться? и ты даже не в курсе какие там флаги? так тогда ставишь убунту и не паришься?
<spaik> флаги видно
<spaik> emerje -av и видно флаги
<tagezi> -binary :)
<artus> tagezi, а нафиг тебе знать какие там флаги? :)
<tagezi> artus: ну, например, ЛО в большенстве дистров кастрированый
<spaik> вопрос на засыпку чем можно редактировать pdf или перевести его в ворд
<tagezi> в ворд? :)
<spaik> ну вы поняли )
<spaik> щас вроде в либро открылся он
<tagezi> вообще, зависит от того как он был сделан.. если там встроеный тест то ЛО нормально справляется
<spaik> что такое ло?
<tagezi> libreoffice
<Sergey_IT> сочинения надо писать самому
<tagezi> где же ты такое видел-то, чтобы сочинения писали сами? :)
<spaik> я прочитал в нете но думаю может есть что то норм
<tagezi> нормальное? :)
<tagezi> ставь винду и не парься :D
<spaik> тут тож нормально
<tagezi> хотя.. наверноетебе будет удобнее перевести всё в tiff, потом OCR распознаёшь текст, а потом уже в ворде редактируешь все косяи
<tagezi> для того чтобы норально работать с pdf, этот pdf должен быть нормально сделан. Если в pdf внедрён документ, то writer его нормально открывает, как родной
<tagezi> а если там всё через одно мето, то и открывается он через него
<spaik> это понятно - я открыл сделал
<spaik> вот тоже - у меня стоит убунта - в параметре звука отображает и звук и микро - поставил на еще 1 ноут там только звук
<Sergey_IT>  spaik, посмотри на форуме - не работает микрофон
<spaik> он работает
<spaik> просто на одном отоброжает его - на втором нет
<spaik> именно в меню он есть - его нет в меню которое выподает - грубо говоря когда по значку в правом углу тыкаю
<spaik> а скайп норм работает у всех?
<spaik> просто у меня он не запускается) ставил 2 раза и- пакет с сайта и через синаптик. толку нет
<rapidsp> норм
<spaik> что то он при установке даж папку не создает
<rapidsp> а должен?
<spaik> lf
<spaik> да
<rapidsp> в Program files? :)
<spaik> в /home/sp/
<tagezi> нет, в Program files 64 :)
<spaik> ты посмотри в дом папке
<spaik> она там есть
<tagezi> юзай хонгоут и не выноси мозг
<spaik> скрытая
<spaik> что такое хонгоут
<rapidsp> ls -la |grep skype ниче не выдает
<rapidsp> в хоме
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Hangouts
<rapidsp> )
<rapidsp> подозреваю, конфиги он кладет куда-нибудь в /usr
<tagezi> он не может их туда класть, так как у него рут доступа не должно быть, а запускается он от юзера
<tagezi> хотя хрен знает.. он же юзает мускул для сохранения логов
<rapidsp> ну или в /tmp
<StayaSinic> а как открывать ссылки в новой вкладке а не в новом окне  лисы?
<StayaSinic> есть ключ какой в консольке?
<StayaSinic> --new-tab
<StayaSinic> если кому надо. совсем обленился блин
<Sergey_IT> ликбез
<StayaSinic> вот только непонятн очто дает %U   в /usr/bin/firefox %U
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-08
<aleksei`> всем драсте
<spaik> привет
<tagezi> re
<w1nt> Подскажите пожалуйста как открыть порт и закрыть
<w1nt> и как посмотреть список открытых портов
<Sergey_IT> а что не работает?
<w1nt> все работает просто хочу научиться открывать порты и закрывать
<w1nt> помоги пожалуйста
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netstat
<Sergey_IT> поставь на порт приложение
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables
<Sergey_IT> кто-то же должен отвечать
<tagezi> https://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/Iptables
<Sergey_IT> man nmap
<w1nt> все смотреть какие порты открыты научился
<w1nt> а открывать как?
<w1nt> порты
<tagezi> читац медленнее и вдумчевее
<tagezi> читай*
<w1nt> не могу понять
<w1nt> можно мне просто команду
<w1nt> для терминала
<w1nt> одну для открытия другую для закрытия
<tagezi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Iptables_%28%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%29
<tagezi> вот эта вики ещё хорошая
<tagezi> там часто очень хорошие мануалы
<tagezi> только она для арча и нужно думать что делаешь
<tagezi> не всё подряд подходит для убунты
<w1nt> я прочитал
<w1nt> и все ровно не понял как открыть порт
<tagezi> круто, мне бы так быстро читать (((
<Sergey_IT> дети индиго ж
<w1nt> Ребята подсобите пожалуйста нубу
<w1nt> Командой для терминала
<|cub|> w1nt, yes
<tagezi> man man
<|cub|> господа, а баловался кто с AWS ?
<w1nt> Поможете?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<w1nt> Кто знает команду для открытия закрытие портоы
<w1nt> Ок
<|cub|> w1nt, нужно открыть порт - отключи файрвол и запусти сервис который будет висеть на нужном порту
<|cub|> все ж просто
<w1nt> Мне в ручную просто нужно открыть именно определенный порт
<|cub|> w1nt, значит разреши его вручную на файрволе. в чем проблема?
<Sergey_IT> а чем он у тебя закрыт?
<w1nt> Как зайти в фаервол?
<Sergey_IT> а он у тебя стоит
<|cub|> w1nt, обычно можно через гугл, но тебе я покажу путь быстрее: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/firewall.html
<Sergey_IT> ?
<tagezi> а что такое фаервол?
<|cub|> tagezi, стена огня! такое бывает когда стену поливают чем-то горючим и поджигают)
<andrex> а что такое это ссылка
<andrex> бедняга)
<|cub|> andrex,  порнуха)
<andrex> а бан?
 * andrex не понимать юмар
<andrex> капец пора цитатник делать)
<aleksei`> ))
<andrex> w1nt | Как зайти в фаервол?
<aleksei`> всё стебётесь над беднягами ...
<andrex> неуспел прийти а тут такие перлы)
<aleksei`> а потом. когда кого-то отправляешь на канал за помошью - говорят что тут злые дядьки сидят и стебутся ))
<|cub|> andrex, а за что?)
<andrex> а потому что
<|cub|> за упоминание слова на букву п в суе?
<andrex> за ссылку)
<andrex> да шуткаю мараемае
<|cub|> andrex, ссылку на сайт убунты?)
<andrex> я ваще банить не умею)
<|cub|> сорре, но с этим авс совсем юмор растерял
<|cub|> дык, я тоже не умел, потом быстро появляется собака и все умею)
<|cub|> собака - оп
<|cub|> черт, как давно это было гг
<andrex> мне интересно он еще вернется
<Sergey_IT> скучно?
<Sergey_IT> народ нервный пошел...
<andrex> а мне то нееет не скучно)
<andrex> пусть психует)
<Sergey_IT> есть такое - когда их просишь прочитать что-то
<|cub|> ну а смысл сидеть в линуксе и не читать документацию?)
<Sergey_IT> круто же!
<|cub|> ))
<[Green]> re
<UNIm95> [Green]: Ку
<Sergey_IT> ка
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-09
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> утры
<tagezi> ку
<aleksei`> и тебе ку
<Sergey_IT> ку-ку
<andrex> кукушки
<|cub|> а есть ли гуру snmp?
<tomfarr> Го в кс! Я создал!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-10
<aleksei`> утра
<inky_> раз
<inky_> хм
<inky_> а расскажите не, кто ересь про сервер придумал?
<inky_> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<andrex> о инк приходил)
<SCHAAP137> добрий день
<andrex> !msg ubuntuhelp !no op is <reply> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, andrex, tagezi, UNIm95
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, andrex
<andrex> ой все плывй
<andrex> плыву
<linxon> andrex: здарова!
<linxon> :)
<andrex> ага
<Sergey_IT> разбудили?
<andrex> да
<andrex> выходной а меня буят уже с 4х часов)
 * linxon труснул палкой по спине andrex
<andrex> писать научись сначала
<andrex> потом палкой трускай
<linxon> andrex: че делаешь?
<linxon> давай в кс
<Sergey_IT> а в суд то зачем?
<andrex> linxon: не умею
<andrex> стим снес
<Sergey_IT> круто! Спать не давал?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> просто чет скучна было
<spaik> test
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Fail!
<spaik> привет
<Sergey_IT> andrex, это старость
<andrex> linxon: я нашел тебе друга)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, кого совратил?
<andrex> spaik: тя в кс зовут
<spaik> а  что ? куда
<Sergey_IT> andrex, гляди, под статью попадешь
<spaik> в какой кс?
<Sergey_IT> конституционный суд
<spaik> у меня есть купленный в стиме кс
<andrex> linxon: вооо виш
<spaik> я тут настроил компиз все плюшки) и бамбелби работает норм
<andrex> ага зато монтирование в вашей кальке какимито путями не очевидными вобще
<spaik> нормальными
<spaik> просто у меня квм и фстаб не по uid
<spaik> это у меня опыта мало - но расширяю знания
<spaik> главное настроил работает - это как раз для стима надо - чтоб с д не кидать на с - просто сделал ссылку и все
<andrex> .../ dev/disk/by-uuid/BC722EF6722EB554 /mnt/Sklad auto nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0 ну да это нормальная строка)
<spaik> у меня так в стабе /dev/calculate/system1  /       ext4    noatime,discard 0 1
<andrex> у меня круче UUID=4e7874db-8205-4aad-8c1e-3700d7048d1e       /       btrfs   compress=lzo,space_cache,autodefrag,relatime,subvol=@   0 1
<spaik> щас кину видео
<spaik> это у тебя в убунте так?
<andrex> гента
<andrex> ну и в бунте так
<andrex> и везде так
<andrex> а почему то у тебя не так
<spaik> https://youtu.be/IKKXZaJOF_c
<snql> а что в убунте кроме обоев нового?
<Sergey_IT> самое лучшее - обои
<spaik> это не убунта
<snql> эх когда уже bumblebee c вулканом подружат
<snql> spaik, ты не находишь кеды немного попсовым?
<tagezi> жесть тоо какая.. комп явно не для работы
<Sergey_IT> работают лопатой же, комп не нужен
<spaik> кеды отстой 5
<andrex> еще  один
<Sergey_IT> ...вляпался
<spaik> во что?
<Sergey_IT> в отстой
<spaik> )))
<spaik> бывает
<snql> лучше gnome classic пока ничего не придумали
<snql> юнити пошел по кривой дорожке и с"тач"ила
<snql> стачился*
<snql> в кедах непонятные свистелки и перделки
<Sergey_IT> ненужные, точнее
<Tritus> Кто-нибудь использует timidity?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-11
<tagezi> я вот не понимаю фразы про "в кедах непонятные свистелки и перделки"... как-будто кто-то с пистолетом стоит за спиной и заставляет этими свистелками пользоваться... или вдруг появившийся выбор так сильно напрягает мозг?
<tagezi> хоть бы один пример не нужной свистелки привели, который вот просто нельзя не использовать
 * snql пошел за медалью защитника кед
<tagezi> snql: будешь защищать кде теперь? :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: он тебе ее несёт
<UNIm95> tagezi: а так в кедах непомук и подобный софт мешает
<tagezi> кому мешает? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем непомук и подобный софт если нужно толко k3b
<tagezi> я его даже не вижу
<tagezi> насамом деле все эти халивары, только от того, что человек абсолютно не знает другое ПО, лично мне вообще всёравно какой декстоп, даже если его вообще нет
<tagezi> единственное что меня бесит, так это глюки, которые происходят в системе, остальное всё фигня
<spaik>  привет - а что лучше parted или gdisk ?
<spaik> <spaik> мне самой простой показалась cgdisk ) как я понял по сути это тож самое что и gdisk просто обертка удобнее так?
<spaik> я в нете не нашел ответа
<spaik> и в другой км все спят
<spaik> и кстати в защиту кде ) там есть прога кделине - обработка видео
<snql> а что мешает поставить ее на гноме?
<snql> или установка кьюшный библиотек повредит твоему внутреннему душевному равновесию?
<tagezi> кеиденлайв хорошая прога, жаль сырая.. и пилят её как-то линиво, глючная как моя жизнь
<tagezi> хотя жена в ней клепает видео
<snql> lightworks мне больше нравится
<snql> только жаль там fullhd нельзя
<snql> на бесплатной версии
<snql> в смысле на ютуб заливать
<tagezi> snql: если ставить кдешные проги в гном.. нафиг тогда гном?
<tagezi> kdenlive принесёт с собой почти весь кде
<snql> ну вообще я так не считаю, что ты должен придерживаться какого-то определенного набора библиотек
<snql> если программа имеет большую функциональность, чем аналогичная в гноме, то почему бы не использовать кдешную
<tagezi> кдешные проги, слишком сильно завязаны на библиотеки, реально ставишь себе ещё один де
<snql> из-за 50 мегабайт дополнительных библиотек?
<snql> я не считаю это проблемой
<tagezi> ну,я не думаю что коллекционирование ненужных ДЕ на компе есть хороший путь
<tagezi> только из-за того что тебе понравилась какая-то прога
<tagezi> kdenlive не единственная прога для видеомонтажа в линухе, есть и покруче
<snql> tagezi, http://eax.me/decision-making/
<tagezi> ну, я не против, каждый издевается над собой как хочет
<spaik> а что покруче кде лине?
<snql> помню пару лет назад приходилось руками выпиливать из кде модуль который там все индексировал и замедлял систему. мне не нравится его громозкость, а еще временами в него вселяются всякие глюки
<snql> с последним когда переходил на арч и накатил гнома, проблем уже почти не было. более-менее стабильно
<spaik> gjcnfdm utyne bkb rfkmre b yfrjnb часу b djj,ot ytn nhf,kjd
<spaik> поставь генту или кальку - и xfce  и нет траблов совсем
<tagezi> @voice spaik
<snql> я уже близок к генту, я чувствую
<spaik> зачем мне голос?
<snql> уже на арче некоторые пакеты сам из исходников собираю
<snql> уже скоро совсем кончусь и можно будет на генту
<spaik> я не круто разбираюсь я только учусь
<tagezi> @voice snql
<tagezi> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<snql> spaik, я слабо помню правила, но вроде войс это предупреждение. мол, если ты на канале, то в твоем предложении должно быть слово ubuntu
<tagezi> и при этом убунту всегда должна быть круче всех остальных :)
<snql> tagezi, ну вот зачем нам правилами тыкать, народ пообщаться хочет. мы же всегда нубу поможем, придет он сюда за помощью
<spaik> но она не круче же)
<tagezi> поболтать на пространные темы о линухе можно тут #linuxtalks
<snql> арч и генту выше убунту, это то, что вырастает из убунтуюзера и он идет дальше
<tagezi> ну, круче не круче.. этоо просто халивары
<snql> все больше не буду ><
<spaik> вот я это не понимаю - комнота - тишина - начинам говорить - кто то ругается.
<spaik> я считаю что всех нас объединил линакс - не важно убунту или генту - есть интерес - его и обсуждаем - не важно на каком канале.
<tagezi> ну, вообще, канал был сделан, как канал поддержки, а не поболтать
<snql> канал вроде официальный, поэтому операторы злые. нельзя значит нельзя
<spaik> так как кто то просит помощи мы помогаем по мере знаний
<snql> пусть и полумертвыый
<spaik> не флудим же постоянно
<snql> я помню когда убунту еще падал, а у всех стояли квадратные мониторы, то тут раздавали баны направо и налево
<tagezi> ну, скай был не всегда одекватен, да
<tagezi> а потом вообще на винду слился
<snql> поговривают он стал собирать линукс с кастомными флагами, а потом сошел с ума
<tagezi> да не.. просто поставил себе винду и забыл на канал
<snql> а вот скажите как там nvidia prime на убунте, лучше чем bumblebee?
<spaik> лучше
<spaik> приходится только выходить и заходить снова
<snql> а оно только работает с nouveau?
<spaik> а так работает я пробовал на 16.04
<snql> всмысле выходить и заходить
<spaik> нет норм драва я поставил и даже dri_prime=1
<spaik> работал
<snql> горячего переключения чтоли нету
<spaik> всмысле чтоб сменить видеокарту - нужно завершить сеас
<spaik> а бамбелби я не настроил) под убунту
<snql> а читал вчера issues, там какие-то проблемы с работой начиная с 16.04
<snql> может правда какой патч сверху накатили
<spaik> смотри личку
<spaik> ато меня забанят тут
<tagezi> spaik: я вроде выше дыл канал где можно похоливарить и поговорить на общие темы о линухе
<tagezi> дал*
<spaik> дал спасибо
<REGETT> Народ, привет!
<spaik> привет
<REGETT> Пирвет! Кто имел дело с блейдами IBM?
<UNIm95> REGETT: Ты лучше проблему описывай.
<REGETT> Полка не видит блейд, на блейде оптические порты мигают оранжевым
<REGETT> лазер на оптических портах не светит
<REGETT> Собственно все встало и не работает
<alexdless> qq
<Sergey_IT> ww
<REGETT> Кто имел дело с блейдами IBM?  Полка не видит блейд, на блейде оптические порты мигают оранжевым, лазер на оптических портах не светит
<Royek> meta-jctrl-K
<Royek> добрый день
<Royek> после обновления системы слетели иксы
<UNIm95> REGETT:  А что говорит интерфейс управления?
<UNIm95> Royek: какая видюха?
<REGETT> UNIm95: Ничего, от слова совсем...
<UNIm95> REGETT: А если в другую полку воткнуть?
<UNIm95> REGETT: И какой блейд сервак?
<Royek> система Linux royek-C15B 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:42:33 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Royek> система стоит на ноуте встроенная видюха интел дискретка нвидиа.
<Royek> она что то при  обновлении писала про нвидиа что не может установить
<UNIm95> Royek: бамблби ставил?
<spaik> до выбора пароля грузит?
<Royek> да беблиби ставил
<Royek> грузит звук есть а черный экран
<UNIm95> Смотри как удалять бамбли и ставить заново
<UNIm95> Royek: А внешний моник подключал?
<REGETT> UNIm95: 88524TG
<Royek> сейчас  с нее в командной строке через контр_алт-ф1 зашел
<spaik> как появится меню пароля нажми ctrl f1 залогинись и пиши sudo apt-get purge nvidia
<Royek> нет внешнего моника
<UNIm95> Может туда видео ушло?
<Royek> впринципе сейчас любые команды могу
<spaik> не думаю я тож после обновы сталкнулся удалил др нвидии и норм зашло
<Royek> я с вичата с командной строки
<Royek> пробую
<REGETT> UNIm95: У коммутатора порты не горят вообще
<UNIm95> REGETT: А какие лезвия?
<Royek> Чтeниe инфopмaции o cocтoянии… Γoтoвo
<Royek> Πaкeт «nvidia» нe ycтaнoвлeн, пoэтoмy нe мoжeт быть yдaлëн
<Royek> переустановить беблиби?
<REGETT> UNIm95: а хз, не знаю
<REGETT> UNIm95: да и проблема видимо в коммутаторе
<REGETT> UNIm95: тот что в блейде, не светится и горит оранжевыми огнями
<spaik> sudo apt-get purge bumblebee*
<spaik> попробуй так
<spaik> и перезагрузка
<Royek> да к стати в безопасный режим заходит грузится lightdm но после ввода пароля опять в lightdm
<UNIm95> Royek: стой
<UNIm95> Royek: сначала посмотри на внешнем монике.
<UNIm95> Может вывод туда идет
<Royek> нет к сожалению внешнего моника
<spaik> а еще и внешний моник висит?
<Royek> и не было
<Royek> никогда
<Royek> ))
<Royek> никогда не говори никогда ))
<Royek> в общем сейчас то в безопасном режиме. lightdm загружен.
<Royek> значит иксы хоть как то но работают
<Royek> а как переустановить графику интел?
<UNIm95> REGETT: Какой именно коммутатор?
<REGETT> UNIm95: Brocade 20 port 8Gb SAN Switch Module for IBM
<spaik> ну что снес бамбелби?
<UNIm95> REGETT:  http://public.dhe.ibm.com/systems/support/system_x_pdf/44r5239.pdf
<UNIm95> REGETT: смотри по диодам
<Royek> ребут
<Royek> снес бамблиби снес нвидиа не помогло
<spaik> что пишет?
<Royek> где пишет?
<Royek> просто черный экран
<Royek> сейчас опять в командную зашел weechat
<Royek> в командную в смысле tty
<Royek> не иксовый
<Royek> хорошо что хоть тырнеты поднимаются
<spaik> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<spaik> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<spaik> должно работать
<Royek> нвидиа снес
<Royek> ой он там после  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove ядра какие то удаляет
<Royek> дкмсы
<Royek> bbswitch тоже сносит
<Royek> аааа
<Royek> а не теперь все устанавливает
<Royek> ))
<Royek> Removing all DKMS Modules настораживает
<Royek> Failed to stop var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: Unit var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount not loaded
<Royek> dpkg: oшибкa пpи oбpaбoткe пaкeтa nvidia-opencl-icd-361 (--purge):
<Royek>  пoдпpoцecc ycтaнoвлeн cцeнapий pre-removal вoзвpaтил кoд oшибки 5
<Royek> Failed to get unit file state for var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount: No such file or directory
<Royek> var-lib-snapd-lib-gl.mount is a disabled or a static unit, not starting it.
<Royek> вот такие ошибки
<Royek> ладно ребут
<spaik> и итог?
<Royek> q
<Royek> spaik респект и уважуха
<Royek> все заработало
<spaik> чиркани это и в той комнате
<spaik> )
<Royek> и система почистилась от ненужного хлама
<Royek> q
<spaik> ну что работает все?
<Royek> буду ставить опять бамблиби
<Royek> ибо оно прекрасно когда робит
<spaik> не надо
<Royek> что значит не надо?
<spaik> поставь драйвера нвидии и пользуйся
<Royek> в смысле?
<Royek> а как переключить
<spaik> dri_prime=1
<Royek> на всю сессию
<spaik> просто накоти драйвера нвидии и все
<Royek> или можно какой то процесс подгрузить
<Royek> и куда это вписывать? dri_prime=1
<spaik> как бамбелби пишеш dri_prime=1 glxgears
<Royek> аааа
<spaik> и увидешь
<Royek> сейчас попробую
<spaik> а можно прям в сетингс зайти и переключить на другую видеокарту
<Royek> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends nvidia-XXX nvidia-settings
<spaik> может я не прав но помойму бамбелби не работает нормально в 16.04
<Royek> типа так?
<Royek> не оно работало отлично но при обновлении что то случилось
<spaik> в 16.04
<spaik> &
<spaik> 7
<spaik> а ядро какой ? я просто последнее поставил - там то и нвидиа неособо фурычит
<Royek> Wasteland 2 Directors Cut я на этой игре проверяю сейчас как без и как с
<Royek>  uname -a
<Royek> Linux royek-C15B 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:42:33 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Royek> да убунта 16.04
<spaik> ye xnj hf,jnftn yjhv &
<spaik> ну что работает норм ?
<spaik> дрова поставил?
<Royek> dri_prime=1 вроде запустилось приложение
<Royek> но как проверить что с этой видюхой
<spaik> glxgears
<Royek> glxgears
<Royek> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<spaik> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<spaik> стоит это?
<Royek> конечно стоит
<Royek> иначе предложил бы установить
<Royek> все же пробую бамблиби установить может все пройдет нормально
<Royek> spaik спасибо от души
<Royek> reboot
<spaik> зря
<spaik> и как ?
<spaik> опять черный экран?
<Royek> й
<Royek> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Royek>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-361_367.44-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb
<Royek>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-opencl-icd-367_367.44-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb
<Royek> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Royek> да что ж это такое то?
<Royek> f
<Royek> re
<Royek> ку
<Royek> чатлане короче прайм завелся и полет пока нормальный
<Royek> так что бамблиби после обновлений текущих крашится. если дискретку юзать на ноуте. то только с праймом.
<Royek> в общем как то так
<Royek> да это все на убунте 16
<Royek> лтс
<Royek> это все произошло с переходом на нвидиа драйвер 367 до этого был 361 теперь при обновлении ставится 367
<UNIm95> Royek: Так зафиксируй  версию дров
<spaik> что то тира http://i.imgur.com/rXwh6r0.png
<Royek> я понимаю что можно это сделать но проблема решилась и с новыми дровами
<Royek> то есть проект прайм более быстрее реагирует на изменения
<Royek> вот и все
<spaik> так ты настроил бамбелби ли нет ?
<Royek> нет прайм
<Royek> бамблиби крашится
<spaik> ну я писал тебе же
<Royek> нет та команда не имеет отношения к нвидиа вообще
<spaik> и команду кинул для убунты
<Royek> и не запускает ни чего
<spaik> запускает
<Sergey_IT> а вы подеритесь
<Royek> она запускается и с дровами от нвидиа и без дров
<Royek> )))
<spaik> щас буду ставить уюунту
<Royek> дедок ребенка не обидит
<spaik> ты очем glxgears?
<Royek> нет
<spaik> я тебе про DRI_PRIMUS=1
<Royek> dri_prime=1 я тоже про нее
<Royek> удалил дрова запустил dri_prime=1
<Royek> все запускается
<Royek> поставил дрова и прайм но оставил встроенную карту dri_prime=1 запускается но с интел
<spaik> только она к регистру чувстыительна
<Royek> вот сейчас когда перевел на нвидиа то dri_prime=1 запускается с нвидиа )))
<spaik> нет
<spaik> переводи на интел
<Royek> тем не менее сейчас просто ни чего делать не надо всегда или дискретка переключил вышел из учетки зашел и всегда только интел
<Royek> схема такая
<Royek> ладно превожу сейчас выйду из учетки
<spaik> щас ты на интеле?
<Royek> все на интеле
<spaik> я сам не уверен на 100% так как пользовался убунтой ровно 1 неделю.
<spaik> смари если я прав то с тебя передача консту )
<Royek> ок
<spaik> запускай glxgears
<spaik> сколько фпс?
<Royek> сейчас он не пойдет
<Royek> тока на нвидии
<spaik> пойдет
<Royek> glxgears
<Royek> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<spaik> у тебя что не стоят дрова от интела?
<Royek> glxgears а как тогда отрисовываются окна сейчас? сама нвидиа не может этого. она работает только через интел
<Royek> но сейчас интел
<Royek> потому что вручную перевел
<Royek> нвидиа только считает графику. а отрисовка все равно идет через встроенную карту
<Royek> там все сложно )))
<Royek> на самом деле )))
<spaik> посмотри стоит ли libgl
<Royek> чисто на интеле можно работать а вот чисто на нвида нет. это имеется в виду современные ноутбучные видюхи
<spaik> у меня ноут с 2 картами и все норм работает
<Royek> у меня тоже все норм работает сейчас )))
<spaik> да не  - у меня 2 ноута на 1 калька и все работает - на 2 убунта и все тож работает
<spaik> это не нормально\
<Royek> а на кальке тоже дискретку завел?
<spaik> на кальке я кидал же видос
<spaik> не будем тут о ней
<spaik> ато забобанят
<Royek> ноуты сейчас включены?
<spaik> да
<Royek> выводы обоих в студию lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<Royek> у меня на данный момент 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0416] (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<spaik> lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<spaik> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<spaik> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M] [10de:0fd1] (rev ff) (prog-if ff)
<Royek> это с одного или обоих?
<Royek> а то верхний вывод ясно говорит о том что интел
<spaik> это с 1 где стоит то чье имя не произносят )
<Royek> ммм
<Royek> либо молодец, либо вторая просто включена но не задействована
<Royek> а второй ноут
<spaik> ща мин через 30 - я вот прям переставляю на нем убунту - чтоб с твоими траблами сталкнутся с 0
<Royek> я щас тоже переключусь на нвидиа так что выйду ))
<spaik> sudo apt-get install libgl
<spaik> вот так делал?))))
<Royek> Нет не делал но они стоят
<Royek> они как зависимости к нвидиа сетингс ставятся
<Royek> вот сейчас glxgears запускается
<spaik> ща доставлю - и покажу как у меня
<spaik> у тебя и тролинг щас есть при просмотре видео
<Royek> но странно что вывод все равно 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0416] (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Royek> но до этого смотрел когда прайм еще не был установлен 67384 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13476.762 FPS - это сейчас а тогда при чистом интеле было 76
<Royek> хотя может ридрейденг и процессор брать на себя. такое было тоже
<Royek> не помню как узнать
<spaik> щас мин 30
<Royek> все я спать
<Royek> )))
<spaik> ставится я икупнусь и приду
<spaik> какой спать
<spaik> давай доделаем уже
<Royek> завтра в 5:40 подъём
<spaik> и что у меня в 6-10
<Royek> мне осталось шесть часов спать
<spaik> но я спать лягу в 2 ночи
<Royek> учи английский
<Royek> )))
<spaik> а причем тут он? ты что костян чтоль?
<Royek> ну и возраст
<Royek> какой костян?
<spaik> ладно проехали
<Royek> нет просто он нужен по жизни
<spaik> я и русского не знаю
<Royek> сейчас я локти кусаю что не учил в школе и техникуме забивал на инглиш и в институте
<spaik> ладно до завтра
<spaik> но я щас доставлю и проверю
<Royek> ))) добра
<spaik> до завтра
<spaik> слабак))))))))))!!!!!!!!!)))
<snql> холиварщики. apt-get purge на вас нету
<snql> флудерасты
<spaik> а у самого пред стоит а у меня нет)
<Sergey_IT> apt purge теперь
<tagezi> )
<spaik> https://youtu.be/kaDtqPHmt5U
<spaik> вот так у меня работает
<tagezi> я до сихпор не знаю нафига этот фпс нужен
<spaik> в играх наверное
<spaik> я сам не знаю) делаю просто у меня все должно работать
<spaik> вот что то калька не стала на ноут этот- а убунта как родная)
<spaik> есть свои плюсы и в убунте - да и пакеты я - накопировал все что надо и 1 строкой установил)))))
<tagezi> да потому что калька балген ос
<spaik> хз на все остальные компы норм стала же
<tagezi> значит у тебя руки золотые
<spaik> кстати в убунте чем ты пакеты ставишь?
<tagezi> :))) ставил.. apt-get
<spaik> апт или синаптик или аптитуде?
<spaik> а что не арч?
<spaik> щас то можно пофлудить? поди спят все уже
<tagezi> тут болтай на свободные темы о линухе
<tagezi> #linuxtalks
<Sergey_IT> ну ты и послал
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-06
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://cs6.pikabu.ru/post_img/big/2017/09/06/3/150466972215412318.jpg
<rapidsp> как гуглохром заставить в шарепойнте аутентифицироваться?
<rapidsp> Дебиан — древнее германское слово, означающее „Я не могу настроить слакварь
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-08
<rapidsp> хто придумал это чистилище в виде unregged? :)
<steparad> а что здесь так мало?
<steparad> где все?
<steparad> есть ли какие-то другие каналы про убунту?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> #ubuntu ?
<steparad> русскоязычные
<steparad> удивительно мало здесь людей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда было больше. живых было примерно столько же
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-09
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот глупый вопрос. 2 жестких диска. возможно на обоих стоит в mbr grub. по глупости материнки иногда меняются местами. таймаут меню груб как то записан в mbr или берется из файлов в системе?
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-10
<Anabioz> привет
<Anabioz> кто жывой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> делюгой пользуется кто?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чудеса, удаляние конфигов решает почти все проблемы
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-04
<aleksei`> утра всем
<yuram17> test
<ubuntuhelp> yuram17, Понг.
<yuram17> ghj
<Sardaukar> добрый день
<yuram17> кто умеет самбу настраивать?
<yuram17> у меня винда не видит линукс шары
<andrex> !smb
<ubuntuhelp> Информация по настройке 10.04: http://goo.gl/CDbVh 12.04: http://goo.gl/EVXOX
<andrex> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<andrex> колупай
<yuram17> есть ньюансы
<yuram17> одна винда 10 про обновленная видит шару а вторая не видит. и ms удалила рабочую группу в апреле этого года. я думаю изза этого.
<Sardaukar> не могли бы вы подсказать с настройкой доменной аутентификации на убунту 18.04?
<Sardaukar> саму машину в домен я ввел с помощью realmd и sssd
<Sardaukar> а вот дальше по мануалам и руководстам не выходит
<Sardaukar> не смотря на то что керберос тикеты получает
<Sardaukar> просто при попытке логина убунту пишет - не удалось
<Sardaukar> и все
<yuram17> Sardaukar, в вики на сайте самбы смотрели?
<yuram17> я домены не знаю. у меня рабочая группа не работает. думаю изза того что написал выше.
<Sardaukar_> вы летел =(
<Sardaukar_> вот по этому руководству шел https://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ввод_в_домен_windows
<Sardaukar_> и его аналогам с небольшими отклонениями
<Sardaukar_> но там даже машина в домен не входила. В итоге пошел через sssd+realmd
<andrex> yuram17: достаточно прописать группу доступ и путь к шаре и если какаято винда это не понимает то проблема в ней
<Sardaukar_> настройку кербероса взял и указанного выше мануала
<|rapidsp|> Sardaukar_: видимо неправильно pam.d yнастроил. в мануалах должно быть
<Sardaukar_> ок
<Sardaukar_> и еще вопрос
<Sardaukar_> для всего этого обязателен winbind или можно без него обойтись?
<|rapidsp|> обязателен
<|rapidsp|> да он и не мешает никак
<yuram17> вот пруф об удалении рабочей группы. но на корпоративной 10ке не удалена. https://support.microsoft.com/ru-ru/help/4091368/windows-10-homegroup-removed
<andrex> это никак не мешает видеть компы
<andrex> yuram17: ломанись по адресу компа
<yuram17> дома еще раз попробую но думаю безрезультатно. там написано что не мешает но по старым связям а новые логин пароль уже не ввести.
<andrex> ну я седня в виртуалке тоже попробую))
<andrex> если найду образ пропатченный этим обновлениеем ели он есть. а то обычно даже на сайтемс обновы както не спешат кидать инсталятор. потом сиди и качй 10 лет их
<yuram17> там в сетевых настройках убрали 3й пункт
<yuram17> могу найти картинку если интересно. в частных сетях только 2 пункта вместо 3х
<andrex> да мне вобще интересно что там наваратили со времен xp))
<|rapidsp|> лучше этого не знать :)
<yuram17> проверка
<yuram17> andrex, эксперименты не проводил еще?
<andrex> нет
<yuram17> я  уже дома
<andrex> твоя проблема решается добавлением в конфиг client max protocol = NT1 покрайней мере так говорят)
<andrex> а я сплю
<yuram17> я наоборот там мин протокол нт3 кажется поставил. сейчас гляну
<yuram17> client max protocol = SMB3
<yuram17> у меня.
<|rapidsp|> а кстати была проблема с версией ntlm
<|rapidsp|> но это давно вроде
<andrex> а вобще на мс говорят надо добавить компонент поддержки smb cifs 1.0/2.0
<yuram17> добавил давно. сегодня попробую NT1
<yuram17> в сообщении которое я давал написано что старые шары будут работать но новые вы добавить не сможете.
<andrex> вобщем даже у предыдущих версий шиндовс стали появляться такие проблемы при работе с 10 кой) мс опять какоето говно нагородила)
<yuram17> так вот для 10ки нужен SMB3
<yuram17> мне думается это так они борятся с линуксом. главное сделать так чтобы ничего не работало.
<andrex> угу и с предыдущими версиями своего поделия
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-05
<aleksei`> утра
<yuram17> andrex, привет
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-06
<aleksei`> утра
<kvadim> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, в настройках сквида параметр http_port может содержать только один ip-адрес и порт 3128?
<yuram17> какой командой в irc уйти с канала?
<|rapidsp|> "/part"
<yuram17> спасибо таботает
<yuram17> *р
<yuram17> приколитесь у меня сервер не перегрузился а я не дома
<yuram17> наверно изза того что я клаву выдернул
<anderx> серверу обычно класть на клаву так же как и на наличие подключенного монитора
<anderx> вывод сервер из десктопа)
<anderx> или рабочей станци
<yuram17> сервер самопальный конечно.
<yuram17> 6ват потребление энергии проца
<anderx> может ядро не взлетело))
<anderx> был тут 1 собрал ядро  удланенно а оно не зашло
<yuram17> проц пентиум 4 ядра с виртуализацией n3700
<anderx> в биосе не отрубается обязаловка наличия клавы?
<yuram17> в томто и дело не обратил внимание
<yuram17> надо посмотреть а я не дома
<yuram17> получилось как в ролике Будни сисадмина https://vk.com/videos29066877?z=video29066877_170520195%2Fpl_29066877_-2
<|rapidsp|> а это нормально рутовую задачу как веб-приложение делать?
<|rapidsp|> лень интерфейс рисовать :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, не запускается новый tor 8.0
<anderx> ÷îîî
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у тебя чего то с кодировкой
<anderx> 0.3.1.10 (~)0.3.3.9 (~)0.3.4.7_rc
<anderx> ãäå òàì 8.0
<ubuntuhelp> anderx! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<anderx> а этот тор
<anderx> да похрен на него)
<anderx> ой)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновил до 8.0 и привет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> даже чистый в новой папке не стартует
<anderx> https://i.imgur.com/FPaFlEW.png
<anderx> ну незнаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тильданутая гента?
<anderx> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu 14.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> генту завтра посмотрю
<anderx> хм правда английская версия кодировку автоматом не определяет пока не включеш) будут кракозябры
<Guest36051> Всем привет
<JohnDoe6> anderx: как его в терминале запустить? ярлыком в консоль никакого выхлопа нет
<JohnDoe6> anderx: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VMbrNCgwtP/
<SergeyIT> ку
<Guest36051> Прив
<Guest36051> Мужики, подскажите, подвисают папки самбы со временем смонтированные через fstab что дописать?
<SergeyIT> а если через mount ?
<Guest36051> Сергей, мне эти директории нужны всегда
<Guest36051> После ребута все нормально работает. но после простоя зависает
<SergeyIT> какого простоя?
<SergeyIT> у меня не зависает, не было проблем, даже если сервер выключался, а затем включался, клиенты доступ имели без нового монтирования
<Guest36051> минут 40-60
<SergeyIT> Guest36051: попробуй с mount
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-07
<alkesei`> утра
<diskin> Guest36051, а какие параметры монтирования в fstab? и что значит подвисают? как это проявляется?
<Guest36051> Всем привет
<Guest36051> Диалог про fstab всё ещё актуален?
<diskin> Guest36051, привет, ну я спросил вроде, так что актуален )
<diskin> и еще вопрос, сервер на котором эти папки - винда? или линукс с самбой?
<Guest36051> Вот строчка из конфига: //10.0.1.19/D /home/prof/mserv/mteka/ cifs username=admin,password=блаблабла,_netdev,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Guest36051> Сервак на винде, это домашний медиасервер+файловая помойка
<Guest36051> Проявляется так
<Guest36051> Есть ещё один серевер с убунту-сервер к которому подмонтированы эти директории
<Guest36051> И после простоя если я через mc захожу ну или напишу: ls -lha /home/prof/mserv/mtreka   то всё виснет
<Guest36051> простой это минут 40-60
<Guest36051> Ребутну и всё опять работает
<Guest36051> А вонючий appleTV работвет как часики ))) Никогда не зависает )))
<Guest36051>  Мы уже тему поднимали эту я добавил в конфиг _netdev, не помогло. Мне просто логинится не хотелось )
<diskin> appleTV использует эту же шару?
<diskin> как вариант, напиши скрипт который раз в 10 минут обращается к шаре
<Guest36051> Да, там запущен тунец с медиатекой
<diskin> ls делает например
<Guest36051> diskin: Прошу прощёния, не понял вопрос
<diskin> вопрос про appleTV?
<Guest36051> diskin: Нет, )) Вопрос про fstab и монтрование smb директорий в ubuntu-server. Которые при конфиге указаном выше зависают при простое.
<diskin> теперь я не понял ). ладно. погляди https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/LinuxCIFS_troubleshooting - там в конце написано, как посмотреть статистику по reconnect
<diskin> может что-нить интересное увидишь
<diskin> ну и как возможный workaround - напиши скрипт чтобы дергал эту шару периодически, т.е. чтобы не было простоя
<Guest36051> diskin: ПРинял, спасибо за наводку, буду пробовать. Про скрипт: например ls-ом?
<diskin> да, или дже файлик там создавать/обновлять время с помощью touch
<diskin> ^даже
<diskin> Guest36051, или даже лучше по крону
<diskin> чтобы в памяти не висел скрипт
<diskin> о! https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359667 - твой случай?
<diskin> I have since found a very TRASHY workaround by adding the following to crontab. This makes the systems query the mounts every 5 minutes which appears to prevent them from timing out.
<diskin> */5 * * * * /bin/df -h >/dev/null 2>&1
<diskin> но правильное решение там тоже написано: параметр vers=3.0 в fstab
<diskin> Guest36051, ^^^
<Guest36051> diskin: Принял инфу, спасибо за помощь, изучаю
<Guest36051> Я думаю крон норм будет решение
<Guest36051> Блин как из консольной ирки irssis ссылку сцуко скопировать )))
<diskin> Guest36051, лучше параметр поставь в fstab
<diskin> vers=3.0
<Guest36051> diskin: дописать в конец?
<Guest36051> Ладно сек почитаю мануалы
<diskin> Guest36051, ну в примере она в начале стоит,
<diskin> /server.domain/share /path/to/mount cifs vers=3.0,uid=XXXX
<diskin> слеш в начале строки съело )
<Guest36051> diskin: Принял, сейчас добавлю и в тест
<Guest36051> Ну все добавил в конфиг, сейчас сервак ребутну и буду тестить
<Guest36051> Спасибо за наводку!
<Guest2750> Всем привет
<Guest2750> Как ник поменять?
<diskin> Guest2750, /nick newnick
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx:  на кальке торбраузер работает
<anderx> JohnDoe_71Rus: ибо на бунте древний гцц
<anderx> он же написал тебе
<anderx> точнее glibc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пора валить с 14?
<anderx> да
<anderx> вот вся проблема бинарей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я еще 18 или калькулейт не приручил
<anderx> собрано с новым линковщиком и компилятором все на старом может не заработать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо посмотреть, может остался где архив со старым браузером
<CHeRuBaEL> diskin: Ну не знаю что делать ))) Сетевые папки вообще монтироваться отказались )))
<CHeRuBaEL> diskin: Надо наверное все перезагрузить, но сейчас не могу ))) Поэтому пока отбой ))
<CHeRuBaEL> diskin: А конфликта не будет между fstab если руками смонтировать?
<CHeRuBaEL> anderx: ПРивет )) Мучаем fstab по той проблеме )) Ну если помнишь )
<anderx> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/683cf6c7-0a6c-4063-9107-16c5c6345673/windows-7-pro-randomly-loses-connection-to-some-network-drivesshares?forum=w7itpronetworking
<anderx> инефиг мучать маунт и самбу
<anderx> /j ##windows
<anderx> ибо они не виноваты что соединение рвет винда
<anderx> можеш заюзать afuse оно будет подымать его заново
<CHeRuBaEL> anderx: Понял Тестирую )))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-09
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-02
<jacopo> а почему он меня не скидывает если он занят...
<djacopo> stas:
<stas> djacopo: этот занят?
<djacopo> нет. jacopo занят )
<stas> джа понятно, а копо?
<djacopo> stas: копу не пробовал )))
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-03
<mintdja> всем бодрого дня!
<groudon_> тебя тоже!
<rovers> Доброго времени суток всем!
<piyavking> проба
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-04
<SergeyIT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-06
<Clint_Eastwood> всем привет
<Clint_Eastwood> Я думал будет больше народу тут)
<SergeyIT> ку
<Clint_Eastwood> ку
<[Green]> re
<[Green]>  на #ubuntu больше
#ubuntu-ru 2019-09-08
<itteg> Привет. Действительно ли в этом чате можно задать вопрос о Ubuntu 18.04 LTS и получить помощь участников сообщества?
